# The "Shop Your Stash" Challenge!



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2008)

Ok girls (and boys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) with all the recent news of upcoming collections here in the past few days, my head is spinning!  Since money doesn't grow in trees, and the likelyhood of me winning the lottery is slim, I, like many of you have been forced to cut down my wishlist and become more choosy.  Afterall, I have alot of things in my collection that I haven't used in ages.  So, I am asking you to join me in a "Shop your stash" challenge!  Dig through your makeup bags, and use things that have been neglected!  One of two things will  happen!  You will fall in love all over again, or you won't, and in that case, you can swap or sell those items to make room (and money) for all the fabulous things MAC has instore for us!  Report back here and let us know how it goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd love to hear what you all are loving (or tossing).  If you need some inspiration, the face charts from past collections can be found here: 

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts

I hope you all will join me!  It will be fun!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2008)

Yesterday was day 1 of my shopping my stash! I know this collection is older than old, but I found one of the Danse facecharts on the internet the other day, and wanted to try it.  Well, I did yesterday, and I LOVED how it turned out!   I loved digging out my Danse items.  I had really forgotten how beautiful they are!  Anyway, so I used Rondelle e/s from lashes to brow.  Then Aire-de-Blue Pigment with the 224 on the inner crease, and French Grey with the 224 on the outer crease.  SO simple, and SO beautiful! It turned out to be one of my favorite looks in a long time. I only have a sample of Aire-de-Blue, and I am hoping I can snag a fullsize at my CCO because I can see myself doing this look alot now!  Just wanted to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is the facechat incase anyone wants to see.  I reversed the crease colors, and put French Grey on the outer crease, though.


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2008)

What can I sub for French Grey and Rondelle?  I have Air de Blue and never liked it but I might try this tomorrow.

I don't have anything that old but I have been trying to do the same thing and use some of my old stuff that I haven't touched in ages.  Today I used a few of my Flashtronic eyeshadows and Barbie lipstick.  No facechart or anything.

I used Tectonic on all of lid and By Jupiter in my crease and Ricepaper to highlight.  It came it really nice.  I don't think I have ever used them before.  I did realise that I could have easily duped those colours with what I already have and really didn't need them.  I am actually thinking of swapping them.

Cheeks... I used Other Wordly from Moonbathe and haven't used that in ages.  I don't know why because I LOVE it.  I looked golden today.  I am def keeping this one.

Lips... Style It Up l/s from Barbie and Moonbathe l/g.  Love them together.  Haven't used either in about 6 months.  This may become one of my fav combos.


----------



## kiss (May 15, 2008)

I fell in love with my flirt n tease blush. I hated it when I bought it so I was going to return it, but then gave it to my mom who seemed to like it but then she returned it back to me. But now I used it as a contour and put a bit of dollymix blush on the apples and I love it!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_What can I sub for French Grey and Rondelle?  I have Air de Blue and never liked it but I might try this tomorrow.
_

 
Hmmm, Rondelle is a very pale silver.  Maybe Silver Fog Pigment, or Electra e/s (though Rondelle is a tiny bit lighter than Electra).  For French Grey, one of the N Collection shadows was similar, but I forget which.  FG is a taupe grey, but you could always use a medium grey color like Scene and get something similar.  If I think of anything else, I will post here.  Those are the closest I can think of right now.


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hmmm, Rondelle is a very pale silver. Maybe Silver Fog Pigment, or Electra e/s (though Rondelle is a tiny bit lighter than Electra). For French Grey, one of the N Collection shadows was similar, but I forget which. FG is a taupe grey, but you could always use a medium grey color like Scene and get something similar. If I think of anything else, I will post here. Those are the closest I can think of right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually have Rondelle from Gentle Fumes quad.  Didn't even know I had it.  I think I might use Silver Ring or the grey in my GF quad.  I didn't buy anything from N Collection but Remotely Grey.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 15, 2008)

I'm definitely game for something like this. Until I've got steady income, it'll do me good to shop my stash. It's not like I don't have plenty to play with!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 15, 2008)

yesterday I totally shopped my stash! (even before reading Audrey's thread!)
da bling over lid (over girl friendly pp), then crease/out v is good 'ol thunder (sheepishly I admit, that was the first time using it since I bought it with Blue Storm last year). 
-cheeks--feeling bpb
-lips--just lip conditioner. yeah kinda boring!

its fun to try and find old stuff to use!

Once indulging (in a smart way) this year with all I want, I want to try and go X# of months (haven't decided the # yet---lol does that infer how likely I will last?) without buying new shadows (only perhaps foundation/msf natural).


----------



## SMMY (May 15, 2008)

What a great idea, Audrey. I'm going through my makeup case tomorrow and see if I can put to use some items that haven't been getting enough love makeup-wise tomorrow. I've been in a neutral eye makeup rut lately and it time to shake things up.


----------



## Karen_B (May 16, 2008)

I like this challenge! This morning I had no time to put on a full face, but tomorrow I am going stash-shopping!


----------



## Lizzie (May 16, 2008)

I don't have much of a stash (my oldest stuff is from Fafi lol).  But you totally inspired me to use my quad 2 (which I wasn't especially happy with after I first got it) and I love love love the look I did today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yippee!


----------



## stickles (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hmmm, Rondelle is a very pale silver. Maybe Silver Fog Pigment, or Electra e/s (though Rondelle is a tiny bit lighter than Electra). For French Grey, one of the N Collection shadows was similar, but I forget which. FG is a taupe grey, but you could always use a medium grey color like Scene and get something similar. If I think of anything else, I will post here. Those are the closest I can think of right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Other colors that work for FG are:

Copperplate (matte2, thus perm)
Clue (a bit shimmerier, but pretty close)
Restless (from Take Wing 2 quad)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

This is a great idea and I have been trying to do this lately.  I am going to shop my MES stash for sure.


----------



## melliquor (May 16, 2008)

I did it again... shopped my Stash.  Today I used Mothbrown, Rondelle, Aire de Blu.  I also used Petalpoint & Emote blush.  I haven't use any of them for ages.  I love Rondelle.  I don't know why I never used that but I still don't like Aire de Blu.  It is way to light for me.

I also used my Zandra lippie, for the first time.  I am thinking I might swap it because I have a few others that are similiar that I prefer.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Melliquor, isn't Rondelle amazing?  I love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great job ladies, keep it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore Vanilla e/s from lashes to brow, Cumulus e/s (Blue Storm) in the crease, and Moonflower e/s (Strange Hybrid) in the outer V.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I wore Don't be Shy Blush with Pearl Blossom beauty power on my cheeks (both from Barbie) and Style it Up l/s with Sweetness l/g over it (Both from Barbie).  I love the looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is fun!!


----------



## ohsoshy (May 16, 2008)

I need to start doing this ASAP. What good is having all this makeup if I don't how to use it?! lol


----------



## zabbazooey (May 16, 2008)

I am soooo doing this tonight!!


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

I used C-shock's wondergrass today in the first time in like a year!!! Love it love it love it!!

Also- I am selling stuff that I never even use. It is fun to make room and money for better stuff I know I will use


----------



## melliquor (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Melliquor, isn't Rondelle amazing? I love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is so pretty.  I am thinking of using it again tomorrow with something else.  

This is so much fun finding things you have never worn or forgot that you had.  I can't wait until tomorrow to try something new.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I did it again... shopped my Stash.  Today I used Mothbrown, Rondelle, Aire de Blu.  I also used Petalpoint & Emote blush.  I haven't use any of them for ages.  I love Rondelle.  *I don't know why I never used that but I still don't like Aire de Blu.  It is way to light for me*.

I also used my Zandra lippie, for the first time.  I am thinking I might swap it because I have a few others that are similiar that I prefer._

 
Have you tried Azreal Blue.  It's a bit deeper but in the same color family.


----------



## Dani California (May 16, 2008)

Oooh this is fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lately, I have been doing this and have rediscovered a few things I love:
Afterdusk blusher and Cosmic E/S from moonbathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Modest Tone from N collection
All that glitters E/S
My fave one though is my rediscovering Springsheen blusher, why the hell didn't I use it before........soooo, so pretty, now getting used loads!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, am rediscovering my Northern Lights MSF from last year, gorgeous!!

I love threads like these!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 16, 2008)

I finally touched my steamy and mothbrown today. lol I bought it but never used it. Both are wonderful together!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I finally touched my steamy and mothbrown today. lol I bought it but never used it. Both are wonderful together!_

 
Oooh, I never tried that combo!  Soooo gonna do that tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2008)

I wore Big T today again (with Submarine). LOL I have so many teals that I have forgotten Big T. *whisper* But this must stay a secret b/c I want to buy more teals this year!

And I found e/s Pink Venus again. I once loved it and I will use it more often now again!

And I want to wear the Barbie looks once again!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 16, 2008)

yay GlamYourUs! I was just thinking about this shop your stash thing and was going to pull out mothbrown (which i only got a few months ago) with some mutiny! I love how mothbrown is so...versatile. i mix it with pinks and it turns purpley so I want to see how it works with mutiny blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I feel this should somehow be our support thread--resist buying more (but who are we kidding) by using out old stuff.


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2008)

Ohhh....moth brown & steamy together!?!  That sounds like a great combo!  I am excited to go home and shop my stash!


----------



## spectrolite (May 17, 2008)

I've been doing this all week with my mineralized shadows!! Today I used Family Silver MES duo from Holiday 2007. The dark side was used on my lids with Blackground paint pot as a base, and the lighter side as a highlight with Carbon in the crease. On my cheeks I had True Romantic blush with Barbie Fab blush on top. Then too top it off a dusting of Natural Flare beauty powder over the blush. On my lips I used 4N with a bit of Pinkarat plushglass.

Yesterday I did Mercurial MES from Flashtronic on the lid using a wet brush (Fix+) w/Sketch and carbon in the crease. Highlight was done with Nanogold from N and Daisychain from the Originals and on my cheeks was a bit of Fafi Fashion Frenzy blush with a dusting of Mercurial on top. It was so pretty!!

Starting tomorrow I'm going to use the Metal-X shadows for a few days. They need some love and attention too


----------



## Karen_B (May 17, 2008)

Oooh, now I want to try Moon's Reflection with Moth Brown! I haven't used either in ages. 
Yesterday evening I was a bit bored so I decided to play around with my makeup. I took inspiration from DevinGirls tutorial:
http://specktra.net/f191/love-old-go...c-heavy-69879/

I don't have all the products she used so I put Urban Decay "Twice Baked" in the crease and outer corner instead of the HIP one she used, and Parrot in the inner corner instead of Teal pigment. Lovely, shimmery neutral look with a splash of colour!


----------



## rocking chick (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I've been doing this all week with my mineralized shadows!! Today I used Family Silver MES duo from Holiday 2007. The dark side was used on my lids with Blackground paint pot as a base, and the lighter side as a highlight with Carbon in the crease. On my cheeks I had True Romantic blush with Barbie Fab blush on top. Then too top it off a dusting of Natural Flare beauty powder over the blush. On my lips I used 4N with a bit of Pinkarat plushglass.

Yesterday I did Mercurial MES from Flashtronic on the lid using a wet brush (Fix+) w/Sketch and carbon in the crease. Highlight was done with Nanogold from N and Daisychain from the Originals and on my cheeks was a bit of Fafi Fashion Frenzy blush with a dusting of Mercurial on top. It was so pretty!!

Starting tomorrow I'm going to use the Metal-X shadows for a few days. They need some love and attention too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I really need some new ideas to use my MES especially Mercurial & Ether.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

I am going to wear Ether with Submarine today. Submarine on the lid, Ether in the crease and Vanilla as a highlighter.


----------



## rocking chick (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am going to wear Ether with Submarine today. Submarine on the lid, Ether in the crease and Vanilla as a highlighter._

 
This look must be very pretty,a pity that I do not have Submarine. What do you usually pair up your Mercurial with? I only have a few combo eg. Mercurial with Ether/Lovestone/Satellite Dreams/Beautiful Iris or just Mercurial alone. Guess my creativity is limited.


----------



## Karen_B (May 17, 2008)

I like Mercurial over Rubenesque paint pot, with Tempting (or other golden brown e/s) in the crease.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Try Mercurial with Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour or pigment Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or for a more neutral look with Satin Taupe. It also looks good with goldmine.


----------



## rocking chick (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Try Mercurial with Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour or pigment Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or for a more neutral look with Satin Taupe. It also looks good with goldmine._

 
Satin Taupe? I would love to try that


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Satin Taupe as a base on the lid and Mercurial in the crease. Also Vanilla as a highlighter.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

If any of you ladies have Ether and Brill e/s that is one of my very favorite combos!  Brill was discontinued from the permanent line sometime in 2006, but I have to say, without a doubt, it is my favorite MAC shadow. It goes perfectly with anything teal!  I used the two in this FOTD:

http://specktra.net/f166/ether-my-ne...shmetal-76864/


----------



## rocking chick (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Satin Taupe as a base on the lid and Mercurial in the crease. Also Vanilla as a highlighter._

 
I just tried this new look and I love it,easy and pretty. This has to be one of my favourite neutral look other than those from N collection.


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

I am glad that I am not the only one that has forgotten about their MES from Flashtronic.  I am still thinking that I don't need them and may get rid of them.  I will try to use a few more times to see if there is a dup I already have.  I just realised that I haven't used Mi Lady yet... I will try to use tomorrow. 

Today... I used Indian Ink, Beautiful Iris, Black Tied, Rose Blanc.  Besides Rose Blanc... I haven't used any of those in along time.  I don't think I ever used Indian Ink.  I can't remember.  I did have a bit of trouble using it.  It came out very black on me but the end result was very nice.  I also used Warmed from the N Collection and I think I used that only once before.

This is so much fun... trying to put a look together with something I haven't used for along time.  It makes you think about what you are going to do.  I am already planning my look for tomorrow.  LOL.  

Great idea Audrey


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Satin Taupe as a base on the lid and Mercurial in the crease. Also Vanilla as a highlighter._

 
Is there a dupe for Satin Taupe?  I don't have that one.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2008)

I am glad you ladies are enjoying yourself!  I am too, and have started planning for tomorrow also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today, I wore Steamy on the lid, with Brill over it because Steamy alone was too dark for my liking on my mid, with Blue Brown pigment in the crease.  I overblended the pigment, so it was too pale, and I added Moth Brown in the crease with Vanilla e/s as a highlight and in the tear duct area.  DH loves it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also wore Northern Light MSF on my cheeks over a little bit of Blushbaby blush, and Rags to Riches Dazzleglass on my lips.  I think this look will work nicely with Mutiny pigment substituted for the Steamy/Brill combo on the lid.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Is there a dupe for Satin Taupe?  I don't have that one._

 
  Maybe you have Taupeless? They have discontinued it but I guess it should be similar to Satin Taupe.
Alternatives would be Wedge, Concrete or Patina.


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Maybe you have Taupeless? They have discontinued it but I guess it should be similar to Satin Taupe.
Alternatives would be Wedge, Concrete or Patina._

 
Thanks... I have Patina and will try that.


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

Audrey, I have found this wonderful tutorial with PP Greenstroke and Aquadisiac. I will def. try this look!

Makeup Geek » Tutorials » Makeup Tutorial: Taylor Swift (”Teardrops on My Guitar”)


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

And Retrospeck works great with the MES Mercurial and Ether, too!!
Why have I forgotten it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My new fav combo:

Submarine + Ether + Retrospeck


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

^^^^ I have just finished this look for tonight. I am wearing it with plushglass Foolish Fab.

I would love to show you my result, but I can't take pictures from me on my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must learn that!!


----------



## Susanne (May 17, 2008)

BTW, I will go on a party tonight to celebrate the final of Germany's "Pop Idol". I am usually not interested in, but the candidate who will probably win today comes from my town and doesn't live far away from here. So the girls said I should come.


----------



## Luceuk (May 17, 2008)

I was reading this yesterday so thought I'd give it ao today. I haven't used the Royal Assets Metallic eyes very much so I used Cream royale, Honey lust and Manor. I think that's what they're called, the three down the left hand side. Then used Springsheen blush, with 3N and Bada boom on my lips. But the lips looked a bit light so I added something darker but can't remember what now.

I really love it, I will be wearing this look again.


----------



## Dani California (May 17, 2008)

Ok today, I've used:

Naked Lunch E/S with Cosmic E/S over the top, Springsheen blusher and my Rock Out slimshine!!


----------



## sinergy (May 17, 2008)

This was great!! I loved reading everyones combos and today I used my Well Plumed Eyes 4 (well plumed, shroom, espresso, and courage) that I never really liked, only used Shroom in it really. But I was able to pull off a soft look for today with poetique on lips and a peachy blush I bought from maybelline last summer, and was brand new.


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2008)

OK, so today I am wearing Moon's Reflection over Mauvism Paint, with Moth Brown in the crease and Vanilla pigment to highlight + in inner corners. Lined with Blacktrack fluidline. It is GORGEOUS! These are all shadows I haven't worn in ages, I am so glad I got them out and put them on. 
On my cheeks I am wearing Benefit Dallas blush with Pearl Blossom as highlighter, which has also been sitting ignored in my makeup drawer.


----------



## SuSana (May 18, 2008)

I'm glad AudreyNicole made this thread because I'm going to use at least one neglected item a day!  

I have to admit something...I bought all the MES from Flashtronic and only used 1 or 2 once or twice.  So sad.  So I decided to dig them out and start using them.  Today I used Quarry (which I had never used) wet with Fix+, with Mulch in the crease and Phloof to highlight.  How pretty is Quarry??  I loved how it looked.  I also used Pearl Sunshine which I haven't used in forever either.

I'm glad to be re-discovering my own stuff


----------



## malvidia (May 18, 2008)

i so want to see pics of all these nice combinations!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Today, I am wearing Gold Dusk pigment (Sundressing) on my lid with Pink Bronze pigment in the crease, Bronze e/s in the outer crease and Black Ore Solar Bits in the over V with Nanogold e/s (N Collection in the tear duct and as a highlight.  I am wearing Shy Beauty BPB on my cheeks with Vanilla pigment to highlight and Gel l/s with Fashion Pack l/g (Barbie) on my lips.  I tried to take pics to post a FOTD, but my camera batteries went dead and I don't have any more


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 18, 2008)

I used goldmode pigment on my lid with by jupiter mes in the crease and mulch in the outer v with next to nothing as a highlight. Really pretty brown smokey eye for fair skinned girls like me.


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

I posted my FOTD today.  I used lots of stuff that I hadn't used for awhile.  The one main one was Vibrant Grape, never used it, and Nars Crazed Blush.  This is so much fun.  

Audrey you made me miss my Gold Dusk.  I am going to use that tomorrow for a simple natural look.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

Today I used my Bright Side/Gallery Gal MES duo, Greensmoke e/s, Tarnish Eye Kohl, and Fleurry blush. I haven't used these in forever. I'm thinking I might get rid of my MES though. I just don't care for them that much, and I realize it everytime I wear them!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I posted my FOTD today.  I used lots of stuff that I hadn't used for awhile.  The one main one was Vibrant Grape, never used it, and Nars Crazed Blush.  This is so much fun.  

Audrey you made me miss my Gold Dusk.  I am going to use that tomorrow for a simple natural look._

 
Great FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love Gold Dusk!  When I bought it, I split the jar with someone so I only had 1/2 jar.  Well, I am down to 1/4 jar and use it sparingly because I never want to run out!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Great FOTD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Gold Dusk! When I bought it, I split the jar with someone so I only had 1/2 jar. Well, I am down to 1/4 jar and use it sparingly because I never want to run out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!  Gold Dusk is so gorgeous.  It is one of my favourites.  I got a few jar of it last year and still don't use it often.  I went through 3 samples already.  I love just to use it for all of my lid w/ some blacktrack... really simple but gorgeous.


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Today I used my Bright Side/Gallery Gal MES duo, Greensmoke e/s, Tarnish Eye Kohl, and Fleurry blush. I haven't used these in forever. I'm thinking I might get rid of my MES though. I just don't care for them that much, and I realize it everytime I wear them!_

 
I know what you mean.  They are very dupable.  I got all the ones from Flashtronic and thinking of swapping all of them except for Ether.  I think they are hard to work with and the fallout... is maddening.


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Today, I am wearing Gold Dusk pigment (Sundressing) on my lid with Pink Bronze pigment in the crease, Bronze e/s in the outer crease and Black Ore Solar Bits in the over V with Nanogold e/s (N Collection in the tear duct and as a highlight.  I am wearing Shy Beauty BPB on my cheeks with Vanilla pigment to highlight and Gel l/s with Fashion Pack l/g (Barbie) on my lips.  I tried to take pics to post a FOTD, but my camera batteries went dead and I don't have any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This sounds beautiful! I have a sample of Pink Bronze but never new how to use it, I might have to try this out!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I know what you mean.  They are very dupable.  I got all the ones from Flashtronic and thinking of swapping all of them except for Ether.  I think they are hard to work with and the fallout... is maddening._

 
Oh I know! The fallout is horrific, and the color payoff isn't much to rave about either. I fell for the LE hype, but I doubt I'll be purchasing any more MES. I have 3 duos, and I'm most likely going to swap or sell them. I know lots of people love them, but they're just not for me!


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

So today I used Crystal Avalanche and Beautiful Iris. Nothing new there, I use one or both of those almost every day. However today I used Violet pigment in the crease, which was getting neglected in my traincase, and it is gorgeous. It's enough makeup to count, but not too much to where it looks clownish.


----------



## elegant-one (May 18, 2008)

Ah, I gathered all my favorites from DejaRose today. They are some of my favorite pinks. I love to put Budding Beauty eye shadow over my CCB Root, just over the middle of the eye. Its such a pretty color - so is the gloss


----------



## melliquor (May 19, 2008)

I love my makeup today.  I wish I would have had time to take pics.  I used Goldbit piggie, Subtle, and Signed, Sealed.  I know i was going to go for a natural look w/ only Goldbit but then I added Subtle and then decided to through in Signed, Sealed.  I love SS... it is the best e/s.  Goldbit has been feeling very neglected lately.

I used Rose piggie, for the first time ever, and I LOVE it.  I used it for lipgloss w/ a clear gloss and it was gorgous.  OMG... I WANT a full size Rose now.  It is so beautiful.  I never tried it because I heard so many people had problems with it but I love it.


----------



## Karen_B (May 19, 2008)

I did a non-MAC look today... partly, at least. I have the Urban Decay Ammo Palette and I keep forgetting about it, so today I used 3 eyeshadows from that: Chopper on lid, Smog in crease and Sin to highlight. Lined with Black Karat (MAC) kohl power. On my lips I wore Posh it Up plushglass, wonderful gloss!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

I didn't wear more than liner and mascara today, but I did wear my Tender Baby Tendertone on my lips and fell in love again


----------



## SuSana (May 19, 2008)

Today I used my Pandamonium quad (favorite quad ever!!!) with Pearl Sunshine (again).  That is my habit, get a few things I like and use them for a week or two everyday and neglect everything else.  I need to start planning ahead!


----------



## rocking chick (May 20, 2008)

I just bought a Pandamonium quad yesterday,hope I will like it too


----------



## SuSana (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_I just bought a Pandamonium quad yesterday,hope I will like it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you do too!  I love that quad.  When it first came out I used it like 3x a week for about 3 months lol.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 20, 2008)

Teal pigment with Smoke Signal p/m in crease OVER delft p/p and Shore Leave as highlight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mutiny p/m wet inner half with Deep Blue Green on outer half of lid, OVER rollickin p/p, blended and Ricepaper as highlight. <333


----------



## rocking chick (May 20, 2008)

Funshine slimshine + She-Gold lipglass on top = perfect nude lips for me (I got problem with nude lips all the time. Either its too pale or too brown,never look good on me) I am glad I found this combo.

Nice Vice PP as base + Mercurial MES on the lid + Beautiful Iris on crease,Magic Dust as highlight. Mercurial MES again on whole of lower lash line with Beautiful Iris on top.


----------



## sinergy (May 20, 2008)

So today I did a look with Flirty Number, Trax, Shroom and a bit of beauty marked. Flirty Number was one of the very first eyeshadows I bought, but I never liked it. I layered it over Layin' Low pp on inner and outer lower lid and crease, trax in the center and shroom to hi-lite. Did Beauty Marked in outer V and to line the eyes over Carbon. It came out really really nice. I was surprised, cause I threw Flirty Number to the side all the time! yea for making it work finally after a few yrs!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 21, 2008)

I used my Royal Assets Cool Palette for the first time in awhile today, along with my Chromeglass in Chromaliving. I really love the palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should use it more!


----------



## melliquor (May 21, 2008)

I used my Sweet William blushcreme.  I haven't used it in over a year.  For the first time, I used White Magic from the AM collection.


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)

Today I wear:

Parrot 2/3 on the lid
Surreal in the inner corner
Silver Ring in the crease
Espresso in the outer V
Vanilla as a highlighter

Cult Fave l/g
Tenderling blush to contour
Springsheen blush

I love that look!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I used my Royal Assets Cool Palette for the first time in awhile today, along with my Chromeglass in Chromaliving. I really love the palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should use it more!_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Cool Eyes palette!  It is one of my very favorite palettes ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore my Heatherette Trio #1 for the second time since buying it, along with Blushbaby Blush and New Vegas MSF (McQueen) as a highlight and Guilty Kiss l/s (Antiquitease) with Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass, which I changed to Pleasureseeker l/s (Neo Sci Fi) and Sugarrimmed later in the day


----------



## foxyqt (May 22, 2008)

today i used aquavert e/s on the inner corners to brighten up my green look.. i havent used it in so long and i realized again how pretty it is this morning! lovvve it =D


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2008)

Today I wore a few things that I LOVED when I first got them but have been gathering dust steadily since...Rollickin pp as a base with Moth Brown from Barbie in the crease, Moonflower from Strange Hybrid on the lid with a bit of Mutiny pigment in the inner corners. Stormwatch from Blue Storm in the outer v blended inwards. Brow highlight was Nanogold. I also wore Smolder instead of Feline as my liner. I'd forgotten that other liners existed since Feline came along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moonflower is such a lovely shadow. The texture is really soft and super bendable. I don't know how I could neglect such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 22, 2008)

I did a Electric Coral p/m on the lid with Fuchsia p/m in the outer V and crease and ricepaper as highlight. Everyone loved it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today I wore a few things that I LOVED when I first got them but have been gathering dust steadily since...Rollickin pp as a base with Moth Brown from Barbie in the crease, Moonflower from Strange Hybrid on the lid with a bit of Mutiny pigment in the inner corners. Stormwatch from Blue Storm in the outer v blended inwards. Brow highlight was Nanogold. I also wore Smolder instead of Feline as my liner. I'd forgotten that other liners existed since Feline came along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moonflower is such a lovely shadow. The texture is really soft and super bendable. I don't know how I could neglect such a gorgeous colour.
_

 
I love Moonflower! I use it at least once a week.  My favorite combo is Rose Blanc e/s or Gold Dusk Pigment on the lid, Moonflower in the crease, and Plumage or Stormwatch on the outer V.  I get compliments EVERY time I wear that combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't go stash digging today as I used my new stuff from Neo Sci Fi, but I definately will tomorrow


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 22, 2008)

Today I used Mineralism e/s (from Lustrevision?). I hadn't used it since I bought the 242, so I thought I'd give it a go. Turns out I actually like it now that I've got the 242, so hopefully I'll get more use out of it! For my cheeks, I used Pinch O Peach. I hardly ever wear this, but it's such a soft peach flush. Then for the lips, I used my Flowerosophy Lustreglass (can't remember what collection though). So pretty!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 22, 2008)

What a wonderful Idea.... You ladies are awesome !


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the Cool Eyes palette!  It is one of my very favorite palettes ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore my Heatherette Trio #1 for the second time since buying it, along with Blushbaby Blush and New Vegas MSF (McQueen) as a highlight and Guilty Kiss l/s (Antiquitease) with Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass, which I changed to Pleasureseeker l/s (Neo Sci Fi) and Sugarrimmed later in the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This must be a great look!!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2008)

I'm bummed my neo sci fi order hasn't come yet so today I decided to crack out some bronzey e/s. Rubenesque pp, Tempting all over lid, Antiqued in outer V, a bit of romp on lid a bit, shore leave (ok sue me, its not old!) as highlighter and in inner corner of eye.
a bit of tempting on lower lash line.  <3!
springsheen blush
nothing on lips


----------



## sinergy (May 23, 2008)

Ok, today I did a great look using Coppering, Bold as Gold (with a touch of nylon for hilight), and shockwave from the Fafi quad 2 along with a little bit of melon pigment. Talk about gorgeous!! I loved the look!!! I also put a little bit of melon piggie mixed with Tiger Lily Lipgloss from Mary Kay. Looked so pretty with a bit of bronzer and dewy skin, was such a pretty summer look ya'll!!! Just had to share!! =)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2008)

Oh what an awesome thread!!

I think on days that I don't work I'm going to break out my Pandamonium quad, Sweetiecakes (I haven't EVER used this one at all!!), some of my holiday palettes, and use some pigments for once! Funn!!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2008)

Today I am wearing a Dita van Teese-Look: Black eyeliner, black mascara, red lipstick.


----------



## spectrolite (May 25, 2008)

I decided to give Naughty Nauticals a rest so tonight was all about my love and adoration for bright teal. I wore Rollickin as a base with Wondergrass from C-Shock all over the lid. On top of that I applied Big T also from C-Shock and the most heavenly teal colour was born! In my crease was A Little Folie from The Originals with Clarity from Matte2 in the outer v, blended inwards. In the inner corners of my eyes I applied Haunting from McQueen and Phoof was my highlight. Blush was Serenely Beauty Powder Blush w/ Natural Flare beauty powder on top and on my lips I wore Strawbaby lipstick from Fafi. This has been one of my most favorite looks ever!


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

^^^ This must look great!!

Audrey, have you got Freshwater? Do you like it? With which teals do you combine it if you have it?


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Today I wore a few things that I LOVED when I first got them but have been gathering dust steadily since...Rollickin pp as a base with Moth Brown from Barbie in the crease, Moonflower from Strange Hybrid on the lid with a bit of Mutiny pigment in the inner corners. Stormwatch from Blue Storm in the outer v blended inwards. Brow highlight was Nanogold. I also wore Smolder instead of Feline as my liner. I'd forgotten that other liners existed since Feline came along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moonflower is such a lovely shadow. The texture is really soft and super bendable. I don't know how I could neglect such a gorgeous colour.
_

 
  I will try this look as well!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ This must look great!!

Audrey, have you got Freshwater? Do you like it? With which teals do you combine it if you have it?_

 
I don't have Freshwater.  I did but sold it because I bought the PRO e/s  Blue Calm, and they are really similar.  I don't normally wear it with teals though, just blues and siver/grey.  My favorite look is with the Silversmith MES duo but you could easily substitute Electra (or any light silver/grey e/s) and Deep Truth e/s.  I wear the silver on my lid, with Blue Calm (or Freshwater) on the inner crease, and dark blue on the outer lid.  I also wear it with a neutral like Vanilla e/s or Pigment on the lid, lashes to brow and Blue Calm (Freshwater) in the crease.


----------



## Karen_B (May 28, 2008)

I managed to NOT oversleep this morning so I had time to put on makeup! I am wearing Fresco Rose Paint Pot with Shore leave over it, and then the greyish side of Earthly Riches MES in the crease and outer v. Lined with Lithograph fluidline. Apart from Shore Leave, all these products have been sitting unused for quite some time!
On my lips I'm wearing Revved-up piggie mixed with some clear gloss.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Today I am going to wear Da Bling on the lid, Beautiful Iris in the crease and Thunder (from Blue Strom) in the outer V.
It is a soft look, not too much for work I think.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 28, 2008)

Today, I am wearing Shore Leave on my lid, with Tilt e/s in my crease (haven't used it in FOREVER!) and Meet the Fleet e/s on the outer V.  I have on Fashion Frenzy Blush, and Pearl Blossom beauty powder and Like Venus Dazzleglass on my lips.  I am trying to use at least 1 older product from my collection everyday.  So far, so good


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2008)

Please read this article on the blog:

Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » Shop Your Stash!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 28, 2008)

Yay!  I am so excited about the blog!  Hopefully we will see lots of new faces here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you to the blog writers for encouraging others to join us in this thread


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 29, 2008)

Today I tried Leesha's (xsparkage) look "Fascinating Crystal Avalanche" from her YouTube channel. I used Crystal Avalanche, Parfait Amour, and Violet Pigment, all of which I hadn't used in ages. I also wore Cultured lipglass.


----------



## Karen_B (May 29, 2008)

Shopping my stash yet again! Today I dug out Tan and Gold Stroke pigments, which I have ignored for months. I wore Tan on the lid, Gold Stroke in the crease and highlighted with Vanilla pigment. I lined with Coffee eyepencil. On my cheeks I put Northern Lights MSF and then Honey Moon lipstick on my lips. A very soft, golden neutral look for school.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2008)

Today I am wearing e/s Wondergrass on the lid, Steamy in the crease, Humid in the outer V. Nylon as a highlighter.

Blush Tenderling to contour my face and MSF Glissade on the cheeks. 
Lipglass Viva Glam VI SE.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 29, 2008)

Today, I am wearing Vanilla e/s on the lid with Aquavert e/s in the inner crease and Newly Minted e/s in the outer crease with a little bit of Stormwatch e/s in the very outer V.  I am wearing Shy Beauty BPB with Light Flush MSF as a highlighter, and Instant Gold l/g on the lips.  I haven't used Aquavert and Newly Minted in forever.  They are great!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

I totally did this today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I kinda just slapped something on, but I used Kitschmas on the lid and Mauvement in the crease and outer V and under the lower lashes.  I used Gap Loose Shadow in Khaki as a highlight and Chanel Berry liner.  Goldspill and Glissade MSFs on the cheeks and Chanel Cry Baby Glossimer (super pretty shimmer pink)...haven't used that one in ages!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 30, 2008)

I used Flashtrack today, and I haven't used it in forever. It's still not one of my faves... guess I'm not sure what to pair it with.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 30, 2008)

The other day I used Felt Blue which I've owned for about a year and used once lol. I still don't love it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2008)

I do this, I keep my less loved brushes, eye products and pigments in the bathroom so I look at them more often and use them on my "less made up" days. 

At the moment there are a few bare escentuals glimmers, mac botanical and bronze eye shadows, kitschmas, copperclast...

I have empty jars to share my pigments with my sis...at least it's saving her money!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I used Flashtrack today, and I haven't used it in forever. It's still not one of my faves... guess I'm not sure what to pair it with._

 
Simply try Flashtrack with Vanilla for smokey eyes.


----------



## KikiB (May 30, 2008)

Today I used my MUFE yellow matte shadow, which I rarely use anymore-I just used some of that along with UD Jones on the outer third, and then Golden Lemon in the crease.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Simply try Flashtrack with Vanilla for smokey eyes._

 
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## spectrolite (May 30, 2008)

Today I did a look with Metal-X! >_< On the lids I had 6th Sin + Plum Electric and Fertile from Strange Hybrid in the crease. In the inner corners I used Beautiful Iris and brow highlight was Phloof! I recently purchased YSL lengthening mascara in the gorgeous purple shade so I wore that on my lashes with Feline Kohl Power as my liner. On my cheeks, Format and Hipness from Fafi with some highlighting in Trace Gold.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 30, 2008)

I wanna play too, i love to dig out my oldies but goodies.

Today I'm wearing cash flow p/p as a base, Goldmine e/s (my favourite e/s of all time) on the lid, Bronze e/s in the crease, a bit of Carbon in the V, Evening Aura to highilight and Dip Down to line. I'm wearing Coppering on my lower lash line.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

It is Heatherette-day today! I am wearing Eye Trio 1 (all colours), BP Alpha Girl and l/g Style Minx.


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is Heatherette-day today! I am wearing Eye Trio 1 (all colours), BP Alpha Girl and l/g Style Minx._

 
You are making me want to use my Heatherette palette.  Maybe tomorrow though... I want to use my new e/s.


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2008)

And have I ever told you how much I like e/s Shimmermoss? You can create an easy summer look by applying Nylon all over your lid and over the crease. Then you apply Shimmermoss on the outer V and 2/3 of the lid, blend it out. Use a blue-green eyeliner, black mascara - et voilà!


----------



## tigerli17 (May 31, 2008)

Yay I finally had time to do stash shopping today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just aquired Teal pigment from ebay so I've used Teal pig on the lid, Forest Green pig (which I've never used till now) in the crease, Moodring in inner lid, Hoppin as highlight and Cloudburst to darken crease (I haven't played with my heatherette palette 1 since I bought it). I also used Fashion Frenzy blush as I haven't used that since I bought it either and my Utter Pervette lipstick as it just REALLY goes with Fashion Frenzy. 

I even used my Dark Soul (shock horror!) pigment to line rather than fluidline today to just give it another chance. I love it as a liner but my god the fallout is unbearable!! My trackies are totally stained! Still gonna keep it though...

I LOVE the whole teal and pink look I've done today, shame i'm not going anywhere to show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm gonna show it off to you gals instead - in the FOTD section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also used Steppin Out dazzleglass I just bought off of ebay too, good god I love dazzleglasses!

AND, as if all that wasn't enough, I found a pretty darn good use for my fake pigment. I mistook it for Golden Lemon when I was in the naive stage of buying on ebay. I've only got duped on ebay ONCE thankfully and its been sitting on my desk just laughing at me since Christmas. Well I dumped that bad boy in my clear nail varnish and VOILA, I have the perfect gold nail varnish now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I feel so much better knowing I haven't dumped a huge MAC pigment in there too, just a fake one.


----------



## Karen_B (May 31, 2008)

I'm going to out tonight with some friends, so I'm going to whip out my Fafi Eyes 2. It's so nice but I have only used it twice I think. I'll wear it over Greenstroke paint pot, with You're Fresh on the lid, and Shockwave and Prankster in the crease. I love that look.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 31, 2008)

I am wearing my Royal Assets cool palette today with Fashion Frenzy Blush, Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder and Plink l/s


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 1, 2008)

Today, I am wearing Eyepopping e/s on my lid (I think I have worn it once in a year) with Scene e/s and Carbon in my crease and Vanilla e/s in my inner eye and has a highlight.  And Alpha Girl Beauty Powder on my cheeks and EZ Baby Tendertone on my lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 2, 2008)

Today I used Rich Ground Fluidline, Bronze e/s, Coco Beach Pigment, and Beauty Marked e/s. I haven't used these in forever. It didn't turn out quite like I'd hoped, but it wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2008)

My look yesterday: 
Parrot on 2/3 of the lid, Steamy in the inner corner. Nylon in the crease, blended. Espresso in the outer V, blended and as an eyeliner. Vanilla as a highlighter.
Springsheen blush and Big Baby plushglass.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 5, 2008)

Reviving this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't have time to do anything fancy today, but I am wearing my NYX loose pearl eyeshadow in Nude as an all over wash, which I haven't used in a very long time.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 5, 2008)

Intense Eyes palette today!! My base was Delft then I applied Wondergrass all over the lid. On top of that Nightbird (which is an *amazing* teal btw ladies who love teals..) on lids with a touch of Shimmermoss in the centres, Mutiny in the inner corners, Plumage in crease with Phloof! as a highlight. Blush was True Romantic, w/Fashion Frenzy and I used Light Flush to highlight.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2008)

It is a green day today! Wondergrass on the lid, Steamy in the crease to blend it out, Humid in the outer V and Nylon as a highlighter. I wear l/g Pink Grapefruit and Springsheen blush.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

I am wearing green today too!  I just felt like playing with greens today.  I am wearing... Swimming in inner lid and crease, Golden Olive in outer lid blended into crease, Night Light in crease and blended into highlighter, Ricepaper for highlighter, Crystal Avalanche in inner corners, Carbon for eyeliner, Feline for waterline and tightline, and Graphblack over Feline.  

I love my combo today and haven't used Swimming, Golden Olive, and Night Light in ages.  I don't think I have ever used Night Light.  It looked untouched when I opened the piggie jar.


----------



## anuy (Jun 5, 2008)

i LOVE this idea!!!

so i have "shopping my stash" for a week now and realized that there are some products that i can't get myself to like. yay for selling it & b2m-ing it for stuff i like (*cough*cool heat*cough)

and as for shopping my stash, my fav lip products that i forgot all about has got to be up-note lipstick w/ illicit lipglass. the perfect nude lip for a nc40 like me!  my fav eye combo is waternymph, on lid, plumage on crease, seedy pearl for inner corners and a smidge under the brow, and shroom brow hilight. absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 5, 2008)

The other day, I used Fresco Rose p/p as a base, Lovestone MES as a wash, Cranberry e/s on the outer 1/3, Sketch e/s to depthen the crease & on lower lashline, Shroom e/s to highlight browbone, Your Ladyship pig dabbed in the inner corners, Raven k/p on lower waterline, Plushlash Plushblack Mascara, Lovestone MES on the apples of my cheeks, Northern Lights MSF to highlight, Lovestone MES dabbed on my lips with Pucker TT over it. I forgot how much I loved Lovestone MES!!! Its so versatile


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 5, 2008)

Today I'm wearing Golden Olive p/m on inner 1/2 lid, Rose p/m on the outer 1/2, Melon p/m on the crease and to blend and Vanilla p/m as brow highlighter. I wore Humid e/s on my lower lashline. I used Eversun b/p blush on my cheeks and wore Lollipop Lovin on my lips.


----------



## Dani California (Jun 6, 2008)

Today I used my Jest E/S as a wash alll over, then used Naked Lunch to highlight the brow bone! So pretty!!

Also used my fafi hipness blush with MSF light flush over the top to highlight.

Have also been using my 3D glosses in racy & boundless. So nice. Why the hell did they not make these perm? I like them way more than the normal glosses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Springsheen blusher, have rediscovered that lately!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Springsheen blusher, have rediscovered that lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 This is my most used blush!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 7, 2008)

I worked 15 hours yesterday and had to get up early today. I am really tired and made a simple look today:

All That Glitters in the lid, Espresso as an eyeliner and in the crease, blended. Pigment Jardins Aires on top of it.
MSF New Vegas as a blush.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 7, 2008)

I used Coco Beach and Smoke Signal today and it is HOT.  I love the combo and makes a really sexy smokey eye.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 7, 2008)

Today I finally wore my Golden Lemon pigment - I got sample of this months ago but I never tried it until today. I wore it with Twinks e/s. Not a great combo, but at least I experimented a little, LOL! On my lips I put Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 7, 2008)

Today I am wearing Aire de Blu Pigment on the lid, with the navy from the Silversmith MES in the crease, Meet the Fleet e/s in the outer V, and Vanilla e/s as a highlight.  Shy Beauty BPB on my cheeks, and EZ Baby Tendertone on my lips


----------



## Dani California (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 This is my most used blush!_

 
Mine too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just LOVE it!! And do you know I HATED it when I first got it and didn't use it for ages? Now its one of my favourites.

Oooh I see you used All that glitters - love that eyeshadow, one of my faves ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I dug out my Neutral Pink E/S to use as a base under my Jest E/S -looked pretty


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2008)

I have used so many ignored products today! On my eyes: Kitschmas pigment on inner lid, Cornflower pigment wet on outer lid and crease, Fairylite pigment on browbone, Lithograph fluidliner. On my cheeks I used my Rimmel blush in Santa Rose.
On my lips: My new love, Take a hint Tendertone


----------



## Dani California (Jun 8, 2008)

I love this shop your stash thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used my Modest Tone E/S all over the lid and up to the browbone, love this shadow. Then I decided I would use my Urgent slimshine - it looked good!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was impressed.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, this is great! Today I did a quick, neutral look for work, with Mylar and Haux e/s and Teddy eyeliner. Mylar I've had for years and not used in a long long time.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a meeting with my boss today. I wanna look fresh, but not too much.

I am wearing a pink shirt:  
Da Bling on the lid, Nylon in the crease, blended. Carbon as an eyeliner and underneath. Black mascara.
Springsheen blush and Tendertone Take a Hint.

It is a neutral but very female look.


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 12, 2008)

This is such an amazing thread!!  I LOVE it!  

Today I broke out my Saturnal e/s from Moonbathe that still looks new because I never use it...I put it in the crease with Vanilla p/g on the lid and Claire de Lune as my browbone highlight.  Then I used my Stila convertible color in Poppy as my l/s because I NEVER use that stuff but it's so pretty!  Hooray for stash shopping!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2008)

Today I'm wearing Pastoral p/m on the lid, Print e/s in the crease and outer lid and Nylon e/s to highlight brows. I've had Pastoral for a while and this was the first time I used it. I will be definitely wearing this more often.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to do this tonight.
I have been thinking about whether or not I like some of my stuff, if I find some stuff I don’t really like I’ll probably give it as special presents lol


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

Today I'm wearing for the first time

 Lid- plum dressing

 inner corner- star violet ( ontop of plum dressing adds a strange but cool effect)

 crease and outer v- greyish side of Earhtly Riches MES

 Highlight- Patina of course

 I have never worn star violet or plum dressing, I have to say I'm in LOOOVe all over again!!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

I have used Waternymph and Aquavert today... haven't used in along time.  I wanted to play with blue/green e/s since everybody has the Cool Heat e/s.  Made me realise that I can very easily dupe all of the CH e/s and probably won't get any.  I can save some money for Sonic Chic.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2008)

Today I used Tan Pigment and Trace Gold blush. I've started using Trace Gold again lately, I forgot how pretty it is for summer. Tan is gorgeous too. Why don't I wear this more?


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 17, 2008)

I used florabundace lipglass today, I haven't worn it since the day I got it like 4 months ago and I loveee it!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

I used today Ricepaper on all of lid, Woodwinked on outer half of lid, Sumptuous Olive in crease, Carbon in outer V.  I haven't used SO & Woodwinked in forever.  I have forgotten how much I love these two together.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 18, 2008)

Today I am wearing Springtime Skipper on lid with Bronze in the crease, and a Body Shop shimmer cube in a goldish colour to highlight. On my cheeks I have Gold Spill MSF and Springsheen blush. Apart from Springsheen, these are all products I have not used for a long long time


----------



## melliquor (Jun 18, 2008)

I have used Cooperring today and haven't used it in over a year.  I think I used it once since I got and decided that I don't like oranges that much.  I love my combo today and has made me fall in love with orange/coral e/s.  

I used D'Bohemia, got this from MUA (= Love), all over lid, Firespot on outer half of lid into crease, Cooperring in crease, and Ricepaper to highlight.  I only used Firespot once as well... such a beautiful colour.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

I am wearing Silver Fog pigment on the lid from lashes to brow and Sweet Sienna Pigment in the crease with Lithograph Fluidline to line.  And Don't be Shy blush with Pearl Blossom BP as a highlight.  Tropic Glow s/s and Sweetness l/g on the lips.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

AudreyNicole I''m late on this thread......

But I started going through my drawer and tried on *Shitaki* lipstick and also *Sheena* laquer.  i decided that I don't love them anymore so now they are in a plastic bag for BACKtoMAC.  LOL

I am going to totally go through my makeup this week because I have so much stuff coming from MAC


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_AudreyNicole I''m late on this thread......

But I started going through my drawer and tried on *Shitaki* lipstick and also *Sheena* laquer.  i decided that I don't love them anymore so now they are in a plastic bag for BACKtoMAC.  LOL

I am going to totally go through my makeup this week because I have so much stuff coming from MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!  So glad to have you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to hear you are digging through your stuff and weeding out unwanted things to make room for more!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

I posted an FOTD of my look in the appropriate area...it's a pink look with a lot of non-MAC-I find that it has all gotten pushed to the wayside and I don't use all the glitter liners I bought 6 months ago.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 19, 2008)

Cash flow p/p
Smolder eye kohl all around the eyes, smoked, thick liner on top, thinner on bottom lash line and in waterline
Missy s/s with sock hop l/g and sugarrimmed d/g over it
Eversun BPB

Kept it neutral for once. lol


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 20, 2008)

Today: Heatherette Trio 1, the 3rd time I've used it I think, but because I got inspired by all the Plumage talk in the Cool Heat thread I used Plumage in the crease instead of Cloudburst. Lined with Mystery kohl power, used Milani Luminous on cheeks and Lollipop Lovin' and Tread Gently tendertone on lips


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

My look for tomorrow:

Da Bling on the lid, Poison Pen in the outer V and as an eyeliner, Beautiful Iris in the crease, Nylon as a highlighter.

Pink Swoon Blush and pink lippies.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

Not a specific look, but I've used Woodwinked e/s just about everyday for the last week. It never was one of my faves, but I decided to try it again last week, and it's my new love. Now I've got to force myself to use anything else!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 22, 2008)

I whipped out some of my MES today! I am wearing Quarry from lash to brow, By Jupiter on outer half of lid and in crease, and then I darkened up the crease with Magnetic Fields e/s. Coffee eyepencil and Northern Light on cheeks.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^ I still love wearing Mercurial or Ether from last year!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 22, 2008)

I love Ether too! It took me a while to befriend it but now I really really like it. That's my look for tomorrow, Quarry and Ether!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 22, 2008)

I used stuff today that I haven't touched in AGES!
I used Digit e/s on the lid, Satellite Dreams e/s in the crease, Grape Pigment in the outer V with Pink Opal Pigment to highlight and in the inner eye.

Fashion Frenzy Blush on the cheeks with Porcelain Pink MSF to highlight.
Take a Hint Tendertone.

Posted a FOTD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f166/take-hint-t...-smoke-104717/


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

Today I used Woodwinked on the lid, Tempting in the crease, Shroom to highlight, and Crystal Avalanche for the tearduct. With the exception of Woodwinked, I hadn't worn this in a good while.

I might have to try out purples, Audrey... I've been trying to do different looks and haven't done purple in awhile!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 24, 2008)

I am wearing Deckchair pigment over Perky paint pot today, with my beloved Magnetic Fields in the crease. The first two I haven't used in ages! On my cheeks I am wearing Milani Luminous blush, and I also came to remember my Benefit Moonbeam which I am wearing on my cheekbones and temples to highlight!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2008)

I shopped my stash on Saturday night and used coco pigment w/ mixing medium all over the lid, luna ccb to highlight, & coco beach pigment in the crease.  I also used Queen's sin and red romp for the lips.  It turned out pretty good.  The shop your stash idea is so fun and it makes me fall in love with some items all over again.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 24, 2008)

Painterly p/p
Time & Space (entire lid)
Shore Leave (inner corner)
Mulch (crease)
Magnetic Fields ( outer crease)
Ricepaper (highlight)
Feline kohl on waterline both top and bottom

Hipness Blush
Angel l/s
EZ Baby tendertone over Angel


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 24, 2008)

Today I decided to pull out stuff from like 2003 LOL... Tan Ray. That was back when I just got into MAC and didn't even really know all about the LE pigment deal. Anyway...

Today is Bare Study PP as a base, *Melon* Pigment on lid, Bronze in the crease, Embark in outer "V", *Coco Beach* Pigment over Embark to add shimmer. Then Vanilla on the browbone with Nylon to highlight. Smolder Kohl to line.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My look for tomorrow:

Da Bling on the lid, Poison Pen in the outer V and as an eyeliner, Beautiful Iris in the crease, Nylon as a highlighter.

Pink Swoon Blush and pink lippies._

 
Here is the more dramatic version:

PP Nice Vice as a base on the lid. Da Bling over it. Poison Pen in the outer V, Beautiful Iris in the crease. Pigment Reeved-Up in the end over the lid. Nylon as a highlighter, black fluidline as a liner and black eyeliner underneath and on the waterline.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 24, 2008)

Cash Flow p/p
Sunpepper p/m (wet on entire lid)
Old Gold p/m (inner corner)
Magnetic Fields e/s (crease)
Tan p/m above crease
Shroom e/s (highlight)
Plushlash mascara
Feline on waterline

Spice l/l
Cosmo l/s
Oh Baby l/g


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooh, this is fun! I don't even have that much makeup compared to a lot of people on here, but I have discovered that I tend to neglect a lot of things.

Today I used UD scratch e/s in inner lid, MAC texture e/s in the outer v and a little into the creaseand solar white e/s to highlight. Smolder eye kohl to line and lashbast mascara. Made it pop with stars & rockets e/s on the lower lashline with the 219 brush I've barely used. I'll use it more often now tho, I love it!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 25, 2008)

Saturday I dug out Coco for the first time in probably a year...what was wrong with me?! This stuff is gorgeous! Sunday I used Helium & Trax and got several compliments. I should really rotate my stash more often.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 25, 2008)

Today I am wearing more that hasn't been touched in forever!
Shimmertime pigment on lid, Accent Red in inner crease, Carbon in outer crease, and V. Vanilla e/s to highlight and inner corner.  Petticoat MSF and Blushbaby blush.  EZ Baby tendertone and Sprightly l/g.  Posted a FOTD in the thread too


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 25, 2008)

On my eyes today I used Parrot, Charred (Both for the first time in ages!) Sea Cadet (First time since I got it) and Awash. Also used for the first time in ages, Belightful and Nars Orgasm. I realised I love Belightful and Orgasm combination and need to use it more often!!!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 25, 2008)

Today I used the Royal Assets: Cool Eyes palette, which I love but has been in a drawer so I forgot about it.  Orgasm w/ Light Flush and for the lips, California Dreamin' with Sugarrimmed on top


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2008)

Used new goodies on my eyes today, but for my lips, I used Stripdown l/l, Fleshpot l/s, and Bonus Beat l/g. I've worn Fleshpot and Bonus Beat just once since I got them, so it was about time!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 26, 2008)

I managed to use one ignored product today, it's Lily Lolo's mineral eyeshadow in Golden Lilac. Such a gorgeous colour, light lilac that shines gold in the light.
In my crease I have Satin Taupe, lined with Phone Number eye kohl, Benefit Dallas on my cheeks. On my lips I think I'll wear Midimauve, I haven't worn it in ages.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_On my eyes today I used Parrot, Charred ..._

 
I love this combo!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love this combo!_

 
I love it, I think I might wear it again today. I was sad when I had to take it off last night, it still looked so good


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Chrome Yellow or Going Bananas on the lid
Juxt in the crease
Wondergrass or Humid in the outer V
Vanilla as a highlighter

Bombshell l/s
Lychee Luxe l/g

Springsheen blush


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here is the more dramatic version:

PP Nice Vice as a base on the lid. Da Bling over it. Poison Pen in the outer V, Beautiful Iris in the crease. Pigment Reeved-Up in the end over the lid. Nylon as a highlighter, black fluidline as a liner and black eyeliner underneath and on the waterline._

 
  Here is the FOTD:

http://specktra.net/f166/my-first-fotd-105256/


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2008)

I did purples today. Beautiful Iris on lid, Satellite Dreams in crease, Nocturnelle in outer V, Fertile to darken outer V, Crystal Avalanche to highlight. I hadn't used these purples in forever! I forgot how much I really like them.


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay I'm trying really hard to like my Family Silver MES from Holiday 2007, and I actually kind of like this:

Sharkskin s/s on lid
Family Silver (light side on inner half of lid w/ mixing medium, dark side on outer half)
Omega in crease
Shroom on browbone
...and then, because I just got a sample of it and wanted to try it, Mutiny p/g on lower lashline with Deep Blue Green p/g on the outer half of the lower lashline.

It looks SO sparkly, which I'm not sure if I like yet, but I'm glad to be finding uses for Family Silver at least!


----------



## SMMY (Jun 26, 2008)

Today was:
Deckchair pigment as a highlighter and on the tearduct
YSL no. 10 Shimmering brown single eye shadow – outer V
MAC Nighthawk eye liner dark brown on the upper lid
Guerlain loose powder kohl in Brun on waterline
Clinique mascara
Chanel Joues Contraste blush in Rose Petale
MAC Rocking Chick lipstick with Chanel Sideral glossimer on top


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_It looks SO sparkly, which I'm not sure if I like yet, but I'm glad to be finding uses for Family Silver at least!_

 
I'd like to find some uses for this too! Out of all the MES I have, I like this one least.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh, I'd forgotten about my Family Silver! I really like it actually. If you have Sweet Sienna pigment, that looks great with FS.

Today I am wearing Femme-Fi e/s (LOVE) with Cocomotion pigment and Club e/s in the crease, Buried Treasure p/p to line. Sunbasque blush on my cheeks and Glamorsun l/g on lips. I really like how this turned out, soft and neutral but with a bit of shimmer. Good for work!


----------



## Dani California (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, today I used:

Naked Lunch E/S all over lid
All that glitters E/S on top with Jest as a highlight. Very pretty neutral eyes. I love neutral eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Clinique lash doubling mascara
Dug out my Dollymix blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and my Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick in apricot
Also a bourjois lipgloss in rose chic


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_Okay I'm trying really hard to like my Family Silver MES from Holiday 2007, and I actually kind of like this:

Sharkskin s/s on lid
Family Silver (light side on inner half of lid w/ mixing medium, dark side on outer half)
Omega in crease
Shroom on browbone
...and then, because I just got a sample of it and wanted to try it, Mutiny p/g on lower lashline with Deep Blue Green p/g on the outer half of the lower lashline.

It looks SO sparkly, which I'm not sure if I like yet, but I'm glad to be finding uses for Family Silver at least!_

 
Omg Sharkskin w/ Family Silver??!?!?! GREAT idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna have to test this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh. I was soooooooo disappointed with that MES and it was the only one I got from that collection also because I was trying to be good and only buy things I would actually use. Ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah.......that didn't work now did it? I've used that thing maybe twice. aahahahaha.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Sharkskin a shadestick? Is it discontinued?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay girls, yah know what...this is my first time reading this thread and I'm sooo inspired now! Cooool. hahahah. I have alot of crap I don't use either so this is great! I'll have to keep up with the rest of you all!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is Sharkskin a shadestick? Is it discontinued?_

 
Yes, and yes unfortunately


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 27, 2008)

Last night I used Goin Bananas, Paradisco, Baby Cassette, Hepcat, Nocturnelle & Sattelite Dreams, with Nylon to highlight. I love thease purples! ANd the Paradisco & Baby Cassette made such a nice gradient from the yellow into purple.


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Omg Sharkskin w/ Family Silver??!?!?! GREAT idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna have to test this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh. I was soooooooo disappointed with that MES and it was the only one I got from that collection also because I was trying to be good and only buy things I would actually use. Ugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah.......that didn't work now did it? I've used that thing maybe twice. aahahahaha._

 
I totally agree-it was the only MES I got and I was so disappointed with it...but I did like it with Sharkskin!  It kinda looked a little blue-ish which was cool!  Next I'm going to try it over Mauvism paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *crosses fingers*


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 27, 2008)

Today I dug out Orange Tangent & Sunplosion e/s (wore w/choc. brown pigment also) Sunbasque blush, and Ola Mango l/g. Turned out surprisingly well if I do say so myself lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

I used All That Glitters e/s and Springsheen blush today. I'm loving ATG now... I'm thinking it's my 242 brush cause I wasn't wild about it before.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 28, 2008)

This thread reminds me of all the lovely eyeshadows that I have sitting around, I have to use them asap! All that Glitters, such a lovely colour!

Today I used my Expensive Pink for the first time in ages, I thought it appropriate now that Sci-Fi has been out for a while... I wore it on my lid with Stila Golightly in the crease and Femme Fi to highlight, and lined with Graphic Brown fluidline. (How gorgeous is Graphic brown?! I don't know how it's been sitting unused in my cupboard for so long.) On my lips I put Honey Moon lipstick with Hush Hush tendertone over it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm digging this look or not, but today I did Gold Mode pigment wet on the lid with homemade MM, Rose Pigment in crease and outer V. It's a pretty golden pink look, but I just think it's too light for me. 

I don't know that I'll ever really like Rose.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'm not sure if I'm digging this look or not, but today I did Gold Mode pigment wet on the lid with homemade MM, Rose Pigment in crease and outer V. It's a pretty golden pink look, but I just think it's too light for me. 

I don't know that I'll ever really like Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you ever mixed it with clear gloss?  It's my favorite way to wear it...it makes such a pretty lip gloss.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Have you ever mixed it with clear gloss?  It's my favorite way to wear it...it makes such a pretty lip gloss._

 
Believe it or not I don't even own a clear gloss. Maybe I should invest in one and try this out!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Today I used Vex on the lid, Night Light Pigment in the crease, and Knight Divine in the outer V. Sounds like a weird combo, but the pink/green/grey combo is quite pretty and feminine.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys! So this is kind of silly and it takes some time, but some of you might want to do it because it's really fun. I wrote all my eyeshadow and pigment names down on looseleaf then cut them out and crumpled them up. I placed all the crumpled names into a cup that I keep on my dresser. When I have a day where I feel like experimenting or don't have an exact look in mind I pull out a color and I HAVE to create a look based around that color. When I'm finished I throw the paper out so I can't pick it again. It's a great way to use eyeshadows you don't usually go for. I picked Electric Eeel the other day and I NEVER use it but created a gorgeous look using Electric Eel and Solar White. I reccommend trying it if you have the time!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Is Sharkskin a shadestick? Is it discontinued?_

 
It's still available on the UK site, I'm going to buy it tomorrow.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

It's not available on the U.S. site but I believe it is being repromoted with an upcoming collection.


----------



## iheartangE (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_ I picked Electric Eeel the other day and I NEVER use it but created a gorgeous look using Electric Eel and Solar White. I reccommend trying it if you have the time!!_

 
Ooh can you give us the look details?  I have both of those colors and I never use my Electric Eel either!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used my Smoke Signal p/g...I love this color but I never ever use it because I either forget about it or don't have any ideas for it.

Groundwork p/p on lid and crease
UD Underground e/s on lid (I also rarely use this but it's so pretty!)
Smoke Signal p/g in outer V and crease
Claire de Lune e/s as browbone highlight (rarely use this as well but it goes so well with Smoke Signal!)

I loved this look-I'm going to wear it again, I can already tell-it's so smoky and pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I'm not sure if I'm digging this look or not, but today I did Gold Mode pigment wet on the lid with homemade MM, Rose Pigment in crease and outer V. It's a pretty golden pink look, but I just think it's too light for me. 

I don't know that I'll ever really like Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually like Rose. My favourite way to wear it is Rose on the lid and Pink Pearl in the crease. I wore this look yesterday


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Hey guys! So this is kind of silly and it takes some time, but some of you might want to do it because it's really fun. I wrote all my eyeshadow and pigment names down on looseleaf then cut them out and crumpled them up. I placed all the crumpled names into a cup that I keep on my dresser. When I have a day where I feel like experimenting or don't have an exact look in mind I pull out a color and I HAVE to create a look based around that color. When I'm finished I throw the paper out so I can't pick it again. It's a great way to use eyeshadows you don't usually go for. I picked Electric Eeel the other day and I NEVER use it but created a gorgeous look using Electric Eel and Solar White. I reccommend trying it if you have the time!!_

 
That's a great idea! I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I actually like Rose. My favourite way to wear it is Rose on the lid and Pink Pearl in the crease. I wore this look yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Any tips for making it easier to work with? I think the biggest reason I don't like it is the chunky texture.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Try using it wet.  That does help in making the texture easier to apply.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_Ooh can you give us the look details? I have both of those colors and I never use my Electric Eel either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used my Smoke Signal p/g...I love this color but I never ever use it because I either forget about it or don't have any ideas for it.

Groundwork p/p on lid and crease
UD Underground e/s on lid (I also rarely use this but it's so pretty!)
Smoke Signal p/g in outer V and crease
Claire de Lune e/s as browbone highlight (rarely use this as well but it goes so well with Smoke Signal!)

I loved this look-I'm going to wear it again, I can already tell-it's so smoky and pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just posted an FOTD with it...here's the linkyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 recent looks... - Specktra.Net


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 1, 2008)

As usual, I was in a hurry this morning, and I was also super tired from only sleeping 4 hours or so last night, so I couldn't really think of anything fancy schmancy to wear... but I got my Jest out for the first time in ages and wore it with a purplish shade (reminds me of Illegal Cargo) from a forgotten H&M palette, and Satin Taupe in the crease. As a base I used Frostlite fluidline, also an ignored little gem!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 4, 2008)

For a hot summer day:

Refined Golden as a bronzer and as a blush, All That Glitters e/s all over the lid, blacktrack fluidline and black mascara. 
l/s Bombshell on the lips (love that color!) - done!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like a great summer look, Susanne!

The other day I was in a hurry to get to work (I have been oversleeping like crazy lately) so I put on my Shimmertime pigment (ignored), lined with Teddy eyekohl (ignored), applied mascara and Light Flush MSF (used 2X since i got it) over Milani Luminous. Hush Hush tendertone on my lips and I was good to go


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 4, 2008)

After having a hard time getting ether and using it only once....i found it again with the item that were forgotten. Im not sure if i want to keep it or not, aside from the colors that has i dont know with what else to use it or combine-combination of colors, so if you have any ideas plz let me know


----------



## iheartangE (Jul 5, 2008)

I broke out Moonbathe today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the look of these shadows but I never use them!

Artifact p/p + Cranberry e/s on lid
Omega e/s (base) + Cosmic e/s in crease
Carbon in outer V
Saturnal on lower lashline

Pretty and smoky...not my favorite combination ever though, I'll have to keep experimenting


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_After having a hard time getting ether and using it only once....i found it again with the item that were forgotten. Im not sure if i want to keep it or not, aside from the colors that has i dont know with what else to use it or combine-combination of colors, so if you have any ideas plz let me know_

 
Ether looks really good with silvery greys - if you have Quarry MES or something similar to Rondelle eyeshadow, that would work. It also looks good with pinkish golds - I like it with Mercurial MES over rubenesque paint pot.


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I'll wear a Heatherette trio today, not sure which one though. May go for the green one. I think I've only used it once since i got it.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I think I'll wear a Heatherette trio today, not sure which one though. May go for the green one. I think I've only used it once since i got it._

 
Yes, go for the green one!


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 6, 2008)

I tried my green e/s look for the 1st time in my life. It gives me a very Spring feel & fresh look.

Warm Chill - apply on lids and whole lower lashline
Springtime Skipper - from lashline to crease 
Ether - from lashline to crease again and 1/3 end of lower lashline
Blacktrack - line on upper lash line and 1/3 of lower lashline.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 7, 2008)

i love the idea of this thread and have been trying to shop my stash... today i dug out mancatcher e/s from lure, put it on my lid, with sea myth as a hilight and in inner corners, and did post haste from matte2 and parfait amour in my crease. yesterday i used cosmic es from moonbathe on lid, and used romping e/s and pink bronze pigment in my crease, with a blue color that reminds me of electric eel from mufe on my outer third


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2008)

i really need to pare my collection down some. especially because there's a few new things coming out that i _really_ want but i have to stop and ask myself at some point; "how much damn makeup do i honestly need?" i hope this goes well...eeeee


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2008)

My look for today:

Freshwater on the lid, Flashtrack in the outer V, Parfait Amour in the crease and underneath. Vanilla as a highlighter. Black eyeliner and mascara.

Blush Fleurry and plushglass Foolish Fab.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 8, 2008)

I have tons of purples, but I never use my purple piggies, so today I did:

Phloof! - inner corner
Lovely Lily pig - middle lid
Viz-a-Violet pig - outer lid
Entremauve pig - crease
Pink Opal pig -  above crease to blend into the highlighter which was Solar White

I love purples


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Any tips for making it easier to work with? I think the biggest reason I don't like it is the chunky texture._

 
Hey, sorry I just saw this now. I use mine with home made mixing medium and it applies really smooth. I only have a sample of Rose and I'm sunning out quick. I need to get a full size jar soon


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Hey, sorry I just saw this now. I use mine with home made mixing medium and it applies really smooth. I only have a sample of Rose and I'm sunning out quick. I need to get a full size jar soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I think I'll try it with MM and see if that doesn't make it better.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 9, 2008)

Today I'm wearing Prrr l/g, and I haven't worn it in ages. I don't wear lipgloss much anymore, but it's still my HG.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ Prr is gorgeous!


----------



## tigerli17 (Jul 10, 2008)

Today I've had a whim put on the only pro longwear I own which is Persist. I hated this colour when I first got it, I thought it was too orange. Putting it on again though its more red with golden flecks, very nice. Especially with Honey Bare Tendertone over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really wanna try more Pro Longwears now!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 10, 2008)

I wore Daisychain today, for the first time in months. It looked really nice with Haux and Sketch in the crease


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 11, 2008)

Today I used Indianwood PP as a base, with Woodwinked on top, Cranberry in the crease, and Firespot in the outer "V". Vanilla and Nylon to highlight, Blacktrack and Smolder to line. I hadn't used Indianwood or Cranberry in ages! I know Firespot's older too, but I just got it from a CCO this past week.


----------



## nursie (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i really need to pare my collection down some. especially because there's a few new things coming out that i really want but i have to stop and ask myself at some point; "how much damn makeup do i honestly need?" i hope this goes well...eeeee_

 
i've finally taken a good long look at all my makeup and have to agree with you here! i love the idea of this thread, im trying to force myself to close my eyes and just pick up an eyeshadow, because even with having so many i find myself using the same handful of them over and over while others sit untouched


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I used Perverted Pearl on the inner half of the lid, Silver Ring on the outer half, Knight Divine in the crease, Carbon in the outer V, Crystal Avalanche to highlight. 
I lined my bottom lashline from the inner to outer corner in this order: Perverted Pearl, Silver Ring, Knight Divine, Carbon. 
Lined with Blacktrack. Very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also used Brew l/s today, and I haven't used that in forever. 
I'm digging my smokey eyes and nude lips today.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 13, 2008)

Today I am wearing my Sweet Sienna (ignored) with Silver Fog on the lid. I used the light side of Family silver MES to highlight, just to use it. I also dug out my Rimmel blush in Santa Rose, an old fave!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 13, 2008)

Today I dug out All that glitters, and Stila Kitten (BTW kitten is new on me, but love it) Also, tried out my Nuance blush and added bobbi brown shimmerbrick in apricot on top - gorgeous glowy look!!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

With my skin being tanner I dug out my Belightful IPP and my Alpha Girl BP and am using those...and my manager at work said I looked refreshed and awake.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 14, 2008)

I used a bunch of old stuff yesterday!

I used UD fishnet on the inner corner, UD ransom on the middle of the lid, and MAC fertile on the outer V. Used UD scratch to highlight. Used a maybelline mousse blush and MAC crystal rose lipglass. A whole lot more pink and purple than I usually use


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 14, 2008)

I just posted the fotd today but I used dazzleray p/m (didn't even know I had this lol) with magnetic fields, embark and amber lights. It made a lovely summer neutral look. Oh and Merrily on the cheeks. =)


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2008)

today i used cork (lid), courdrory (sp?) (crease), next to nothing (highlight) and carbon (outer V). 
cheeks: joyous beauty powder blush
lips: sweet tooth tendertone.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 15, 2008)

today i used steamy on my inner third, my satin taupe from my smoking eyes on the outer two-thirds, and smoking in the crease- copied from an xxsparkage youtube tut


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 15, 2008)

Today I really wanted to do a silver look to go with this skirt I was wearing with heavy silver brocade. I love how it turned out and I can remember why I bought Family Silver... it's super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Groundwork base
- Solar white + light side of Family Silver MES duo in corners
- Dark side of Family Silver on lids
- Black Tied in the outer v
- Carbon in the crease
- Black tied blended into upper + lower lashline 
- Blacktrack fluid line winged out
- A stroke of silver glitter liner in the middle of the Blacktrack
- Solar White + Femme Fi brow highlight
- Format Blush
- Sugar Trance l/g

>_<


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Today I used Perverted Pearl on the inner half of the lid, Silver Ring on the outer half, Knight Divine in the crease, Carbon in the outer V, Crystal Avalanche to highlight. 
I lined my bottom lashline from the inner to outer corner in this order: Perverted Pearl, Silver Ring, Knight Divine, Carbon. 
Lined with Blacktrack. Very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also used Brew l/s today, and I haven't used that in forever. 
I'm digging my smokey eyes and nude lips today._

 
*WOW...That sounds so pretty!! I wish I had Perverted Pearl..I wonder what would be a good sub. for that..And (sheepishly admits), I don't have C.A., OR Carbon...BUT, I do have a flat, solid black..and I'm sure C.A. can be subbed w/ something (or, bought easily enough).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*WOW...That sounds so pretty!! I wish I had Perverted Pearl..I wonder what would be a good sub. for that..And (sheepishly admits), I don't have C.A., OR Carbon...BUT, I do have a flat, solid black..and I'm sure C.A. can be subbed w/ something (or, bought easily enough).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Thanks for the suggestion!_

 
I wonder if Electra might be a good sub? I haven't bought Electra because I have Perverted Pearl, and I just didn't see the need to have 2 light silvers when it's a color I don't wear often. 
I think your substitute for Carbon would be just fine if it's a matte black. Crystal Avalanche is just a shimmery white, easy enough to dupe (or buy if you want to LOL).

I really loved the look though. I felt pretty rockin' that day.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 16, 2008)

Today I used Moonflower on outer half of lid with Ricepaper on inner half and Grain (i think it was) as a brow highlight.  I added Nehru just on the outer most corner to smoke it out a little.  Not bad!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

Today I'm wearing goldmine e/s on inner lid, Copperclast p/m on outer lid and Goregous Gold e/s on outer crease, all of these over Cash Flow p/p. I'm wearing Eversun b/p on cheeks and some Dior lippie (Ultra Shine 382) on my lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 16, 2008)

Monday, I used Stereo Rose MSF which I hardly ever use. I don't know why though, it's really pretty.

Then yesterday, I wore Gleam on the lid (wet with Fix+), Swimming in the crease, UD Graffiti in the outer V, Humid to deepen the outer V, and Vanilla to highlight. Lined with Smolder e/k and smudged it out with Carbon. I hadn't worn Gleam and Swimming in awhile. I still hate Gleam... too glittery, and I hate having to do an extra step to the glitter off my cheeks/underye afterwards. I wasn't crazy about the look, but my grandma said my eyes were pretty, so whatever that's worth, haha.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I wonder if Electra might be a good sub? I haven't bought Electra because I have Perverted Pearl, and I just didn't see the need to have 2 light silvers when it's a color I don't wear often. 
I think your substitute for Carbon would be just fine if it's a matte black. Crystal Avalanche is just a shimmery white, easy enough to dupe (or buy if you want to LOL).

I really loved the look though. I felt pretty rockin' that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*YES!!! Thank you! I DO have Electra!!! Thanks so much (blows kiss)!!*


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 17, 2008)

Entremauve on the whole lid then Black Ore on the outer V and lashline.


----------



## iheartangE (Jul 17, 2008)

I broke out my Moonbathe again:

Groundwork p/p + Solar White on lid
Saturnal on inner and outer lid/crease
Cranberry in crease
Claire de Lune on browbone
lower lashline: Satural-Solar White-Saturnal
Warm Soul + Gleeful Mineralize Blushes
Honey Moon l/s + Big Kiss l/g

Oh and it's not "shopping my stash" but I wanted to share: I tried a new crease technique today and I love it!  I applied my crease color with the 219 in a really concentrated arc and then blended it out with the 275 and it looks awesome!  I never thought to do that but I'm glad I did!

I wish my camera wasn't broken.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*YES!!! Thank you! I DO have Electra!!! Thanks so much (blows kiss)!!*_

 
You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like the look!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 18, 2008)

Today I used my Heatherette Trio 1. 
I did Hoppin' on the inner third, Mood Ring in the middle, and Cloudburst on the outer lid and blended up into the crease. 
Vanilla to highlight browbone, Phloof to highlight tearduct. Blacktrack to line. 
I really like this look! I didn't care for the trio so much the first time I used it several months ago, but apparently it has more to do with color placement than the trio itself. 
I'm also wearing Dollymix on my cheeks, and Hush, Hush Tendertone on my lips.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2008)

As I am looking forward to the quads from Cult of Cherry, I played with my Smoke Signals stuff today:

Smoking Eyes x 4 
Next to Nothing as a highlighter
Satin Taupe on the lid
Smoking in the outer V
 Showstopper in the crease

l/g Illcit

I remember how much I have loved this collection!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I will play with my Blue Storm e/s tomorrow. They will look gorgeous with the shades from Cool Heat!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I used lots of neglected stuff today! 

On my eyes, I used MAC Delights Warm palette. 
Tendermetal on the lid, Embark in crease/outer V, Cranberry over Embark, Vanilla to highlight browbone, and Blurr to highlight tearduct. 
Smolder to line.

Ambering Rose on cheeks. Soft & Slow l/g on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm really into shopping my stash lately! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore Bare Study PP as a base, Naked Pigment on the lid, Copperclast Pigment in crease, Embark in outer V, Vanilla and Nylon to highlight. Blacktrack to line.
Blushbaby on cheeks.
Bare Slimshine on lips.


----------



## iheartangE (Jul 22, 2008)

I debated back and forth about Pharoah p/p from McQueen, finally bought the darn thing and now it sits in my train case all the time because I never know what to do with it!  So today I used it on the lid with:

Fyrinnae Omgwtf (it's like Chartreuse p/g) + Golden Olive p/g on the lid
Saturnal in the crease
Vanilla e/s on the browbone
UD Ransom in the inner corner and lower lashline
...and Warm Soul m/b and Honey Bare t/t

I liked it a lot, I don't know if I'd do it with UD Ransom again though because that was pretty bright, but I loved Fyrinnae's Omgwtf with Golden Olive so I'll definitely play around with those!!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 22, 2008)

some looks i recently threw on during a cruise (and i was told by my ten year old cousin that i wear too much makeup):

1. woodwinked on lid, contrast on outer third with 224, deep truth with 242 to do a smoky line (only brought three eye brushes with me), and retrospeck to hilight


2. amber lights on inner third, swimming on middle, and deep truth on outer third with nehru to line

3. swish on lid with cranberry in crease

4. paradisco and expensive pink w/rule in crease (haven't done this old fave in a while)


----------



## BohemianSheila (Jul 22, 2008)

So I've been doing this for a couple of weeks even before I came across this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I wore Rollickin' p/p (only my 2nd time), Azreal Blue p/m (which I love and just have neglected), & used the dark brown in my By Jupiter MES. It was lovely. I've been using Chocolate Brown p/m lately, so this is a nice alternative to Chocolate Brown p/m. It wasn't bad, but I don't LOVE it. I also busted out Hush CCB to use as a highlight.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I also meant to add that last night I put together a list of my e/s and pigments and separated them into lists of: Love, Swap & Somewhere in between.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 22, 2008)

Decided to play with some pinks/purples today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the eyes, I did Seedy Pearl on the lid, Satellite Dreams in the crease, Thunder in the outer "V", Vanilla e/s and Pink Opal Pigment to highlight. Blacktrack to line.
Pink Swoon on the cheeks.
Take A Hint Tendertone on lips.

I'm not in love with the look, but maybe it'll grow on me as the day goes on. 
If not, at least I found I actually like Seedy Pearl if I use my 242 to pack it on.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 23, 2008)

It's dreary out today, so I decided to do bright, cheery colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On my eyes, I used Gorgeous Gold on the inner 1/3, UD Graffiti in the middle, and Tease N Teal on the outer 1/3, Vanilla and Nylon to highlight. Smolder to line.
NARS Orgasm on the cheeks
Hush, Hush Tendertone on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 23, 2008)

yesterday I used jest from lashline to brow bone and then put Nehru and constrast onmy outer third and crease I got the idea from a review at make up alley and it turned out to be really simple and pretty


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 23, 2008)

ive been reading through this thread, and ive gotten inspired too!! today i wore my usual MSFN etc as foundation. for my eyes i went mineralise e/s!
wore rubenesque as a base, then the lighter side of family silver in the inner of my eye, then the darker side blended out, then i used the purple side of mi'lady in my crease blended in, then by jupiter in the outer v - quite like it! also used the lighter side of family silver as a highlight


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 24, 2008)

Today in a rush I threw on rubensque paint pot, mancatcher on lid, sea myth on browbone and inner corners, and get this- club in the crease and to line. I got a lot of compliments, I was hoping club would retain some green or blue but it turned A browner purple color instead... In any case it was a winner


----------



## tigerli17 (Jul 24, 2008)

Today I shopped my stash in a different way. I print out all the face charts from the website but never use them! So they're the thing in my collection thats gone to waste so far so I did the Sunsonic look from Neo Sci Fi today. It's come out quite nice, a day-time friendly smoky eye. 

I replaced Time and Space with Satin Taupe though (couldn't find my Patina this morning in all the rush before work), Femme Fi with Solar White (really complimented Evening Aura better) and Sunsonic lipstick with Gentle Simmer (just looked more neutral) and dabbed some Cult Fave over the top


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this combo before (I hope not), but it is OMMMGGGG GORGEOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone and everyone has to try *Hellium pigment on top of Sharkskin shadestick!!!!!!!! *Its amazing people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I know I'm getting a little excited but I looooove the color. It looks like a deep grey with purple undertones and a mad case of pink duochrome. HOT. 

Okay I'm calming down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehehe. Anyways I also added my fave matte grey, Soot in the crease and a liiiiittle bit of Carbon in the outter crease. Verrry pretty!!!!


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 24, 2008)

A quick and simple look! 

Painterly paint pot as a base, Lovestone mes on whole lid and whole lower lid, By Jupiter mes at the outer edge and technokohl eyeliner in black on upper and lower lid.

Lollipop loving and add Funshine slimshine on top.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 24, 2008)

I was lazy today so I did a quick neutral-ish look;
I had Cash Flow p/p as base (I think this is my most used p/p), Tan p/m on the inner lid, Goldmine on the middle lid, Bronze on the outer lid and Vanilla p/m to highlight. I lined my lower lashline with Freshwater. I have my Too Faced Bronzer on with Pink Grapefruit l/g.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too on the lazy, so I wore no base, the green blue side of my kajiki stila duo on lid with the dArk blue pewter side in my crease, and I swirled some retrospeck and naked lunch in inner corners and on browbone with the 224. I used refined golden as a blush and had vg v gloss on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 25, 2008)

Today was Naked Lunch on the lid, Expensive Pink in the crease, Plum Dressing in the outer V, with Vanilla and Nylon to highlight. Blacktrack to line
Joyous on cheeks.
Sweet Tooth Tendertone on lips.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 25, 2008)

ive really gotten into this!! today i wore the greeny yellow mcqueen paint pot, with the matching e/s on the lid, chrome yellow e/s on the inner, club in the crease.

but i discovered that chrome yellow over the paint pot looks exactly like the bright yellow-green from the temping quad from coc!


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 25, 2008)

Today I have Jest on the lid, Expensive Pink in the crease, Retrospeck to highlight. 
Photogravure  to line
X-rocks on cheeks
Gentle Simmer on lips


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 25, 2008)

Jardin Aires on the entire lid 
Mercurial (taupe color) on the corners of eyes


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Today I shopped my stash in a different way. I print out all the face charts from the website but never use them! So they're the thing in my collection thats gone to waste so far so I did the Sunsonic look from Neo Sci Fi today. It's come out quite nice, a day-time friendly smoky eye._

 
lol, I print out all the facecharts too!! I even found an archive and printed them all the way back to A Muse. I really do need to use them more tho...

Anyway, I shopped my stash today! Wore illegal cargo e/s on the lid, with mauvement p/g in outer v and crease and patina e/s to highlight. I think I finally figured how to work with mauvement, I love it in my crease!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 25, 2008)

today was my cool heat look - even though its my newest stuff, i just love this look:

painterly as a base, solar white on the inner, warming trend all over lid, then climate blue in the outer. love it!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2008)

Painterly Paint Pot as a base
Chrome Yellow on the lid
Swimming in the crease
Humid in the outer V
Black eyeliner and mascara
Pleasantry as a blush
Viva Glam VI SE lipglass


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 26, 2008)

ok so i carried my cool heat look into the night - blended climate blue futher towards my inner eye, then used carbon in my outer v - finished off with 3n l/s. very pussycat dolls!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 26, 2008)

yesterday I tried wearing my fafi palettes. Perky pp as a base, then you're fresh on lid with bold as gold on brow. It barely showed up so I switched to pink Venus on lid and prankster in crease. Kinda bummed that the only shadows which are decent to work with in these two palettes give me a neutral base and either a grey or blue smoke in the crease. I'm mostly irritated that you're fresh and bold as gold AND pinkvenus for that matter do not last no matter how much I pack on.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jul 26, 2008)

I copied a facechart from catherine deneuve today, but using different products. Sumptious olive inner and outer lid, patina in middle of lid. NARS Rated R (chatreuse side) lightly blended in crease, with regular highlight. Love Joy mineralized blush on cheeks and In 3D 3Dglass. It actually came out really well, would not have thought to put bright chartreuse with neutrals!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 26, 2008)

Neutrals today. Playing around with looks that are office-friendly.

Bare Study PP as a base, Shroom on lid, Satin Taupe in crease, Twinks in outer V, Embark to darken outer V, Vanilla and Nylon to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Blushbaby on cheeks.
VGV l/s.

I really like this look. I rarely use Twinks and VGV... such pretty colors!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 26, 2008)

ok today is neutral - i am wearing honeylust all on my lid, with magnetic fiields blended into my crease, and shroom to highlight, finished off with 3N l/s


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 27, 2008)

today i did a neutral look also! i used groundwork pp as a base, then applied sumptuous olive e/s to my lid, ricepaper in my inner corners and on browbone, and then i used the 224 to very lightly add some depth to the crease with woodwinked and mulch


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jul 27, 2008)

i love this thread. i've been shopping my stash, and i'm going to keep doing it until manish arora comes out in october! i'm proud of myself, i haven't purchased any new e/s, only gotten a few through B2M


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 28, 2008)

Because of shopping my stash, I'm realizing that are quite a few items I should put up for sell. Maybe soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Today's face:

Eyes: Cocomotion Pigment on lid (maybe the 3rd time I've used it since it came out?), Tempting in crease, Embark in outer V, Vanilla and Naked Lunch to highlight. 
Smolder to line.

Cheeks: Sunbasque

Lips: Hush, Hush Tendertone


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Because of shopping my stash, I'm realizing that are quite a few items I should put up for sell. Maybe soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today's face:

Eyes: Cocomotion Pigment on lid (maybe the 3rd time I've used it since it came out?), Tempting in crease, Embark in outer V, Vanilla and Naked Lunch to highlight. 
Smolder to line.

Cheeks: Sunbasque

Lips: Hush, Hush Tendertone_

 
Oh Sunbasque... I will wear it tomorrow


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh Sunbasque... I will wear it tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's so pretty, isn't it? I usually skip this in favor of more pink or coral shades, and I bet I've only worn it a handful of times since I got it (and that was a long time ago!). It looks really good on me though, really warms up my skin. I should wear it more.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 28, 2008)

getting really into this! today was a colourful day: i wore painterly as a base (usual), then parfait amour on my lid, with parrot in my crease blended inwards, then club in my outer v to tone it all down a little bit. then applied a wee touch of solar white to my inner, shroom to highlight, popped on young spark l/g and i was good to go!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_It's so pretty, isn't it? I usually skip this in favor of more pink or coral shades, and I bet I've only worn it a handful of times since I got it (and that was a long time ago!)._


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 29, 2008)

Today I wore Old Gold for the first time ever!! I got a little vial of it with one of the holiday piggie sets but somehow never got around to wearing it. I was really inspired by DevinGirl's tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had Mystery Power Kohl as a base, Inglot Teal pigment (#70 I think) in the corners with Old Gold on the rest of the lid. In the outer corners I had Stormwatch from the Blue Storm collection with Plumage blended over top and into the crease. Liner was Feline Kohl Power + Blacktrack. Highlight was Solar White + Femme Fi.

Old Gold on top of Mystery Kohl Power is seriously gorgeous! The colour it makes is just unreal >_<


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 29, 2008)

Really loving my sunset eye today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: Goldmine on the lid, Firespot in the crease, Coppering in the outer V, Vanilla and Nylon to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Cheeks: Sunbasque

Lips: Soft Lust


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jul 30, 2008)

ok today it was painterly as a base, then rushmetal piggie all over the lid, then magnetic fields in the crease, and shrrom to highlight!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 1, 2008)

Sunbasque is officially my new love. I've worn it 3 or 4 times this week alone. I wouldn't even have discovered it if I hadn't been shopping my stash!


----------



## iheartangE (Aug 1, 2008)

Today I broke out purples!

I used Mauvism paint as a base, Taupeless e/s on lid (from Lingerie), Shale in the crease (forgot how much I love this color!), and Carbon in the outer V.  I used Shroom to highlight and Shale under the lower lashline.  I even got some use out of Family Silver and used the light shade to highlight my inner V-it's actually a really gorgeous highlight shade!  I'll have to use it more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Warm Soul blush and UD's Illegal lip pencil to fill in my lips.  I really love this look!!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Sunbasque is officially my new love. I've worn it 3 or 4 times this week alone. I wouldn't even have discovered it if I hadn't been shopping my stash!_

 
Sunbasque looks gorgeous with l/g Prr!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Sunbasque looks gorgeous with l/g Prr!_

 
I love Prrr, but I hadn't thought to pair it with Sunbasque. I'll definitely try that!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 2, 2008)

Today I did Coco p/m on the lid, Twinks in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, and Vanilla e/s and Your Ladyship p/m to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
L'oreal Blush Delice in Sugar N Spice on cheeks.
Hush, Hush, Tendertone on lips.

I haven't worn Coco or Your Ladyship in forever, forgot how pretty they are. I don't really care for the reflects in YL though... it's making me feel like a disco ball!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 3, 2008)

More neutrals today.

On the eyes, I did Bare Canvas as a base, Jest on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, and Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Plum Foolery on cheeks.
Bare Slimshine on lips.

*Love* this look!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 4, 2008)

Mixing in some pinks today.

I did Swish on the lid, Satin Taupe in crease, Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and Phloof to highlight.
Clinique Creamshaper in Chocolate Lustre to line (very similar to Teddy).
Blushbaby on cheeks.
Spirited on lips.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Mixing in some pinks today.

I did Swish on the lid, Satin Taupe in crease, Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and Phloof to highlight.
Clinique Creamshaper in Chocolate Lustre to line (very similar to Teddy).
Blushbaby on cheeks.
Spirited on lips._

 
Oh Swish... *whisper* Have I ever used it? *whisper*

At the moment I work a lot with Chrome Yellow/Wondergrass/Humid or with my e/s from Cool Heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I should try some purple/violet looks again.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 5, 2008)

Today, it's Jest on the lid, Fallen Star in the crease, Star Violet in the outer V, Vanilla and Nylon to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
True Romantic BPB on cheeks.
Wonderstruck on lips.


----------



## iheartangE (Aug 5, 2008)

Fafi Eyes 1 Quad!  I loooove the colors in this but I rarely use them together-glad to try it out again today


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Today I used my Pandamonium quad (favorite quad ever!!!) with Pearl Sunshine (again).  That is my habit, get a few things I like and use them for a week or two everyday and neglect everything else.  I need to start planning ahead!_

 
I Love that quad!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I didn't wear more than liner and mascara today, but I did wear my Tender Baby Tendertone on my lips and fell in love again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE TENDERTONES! I've been wearing Pucker since saturday.  I must say that my fi likes these WAY better than L/G's since their not so sticky, we've been kissing for days!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 8, 2008)

hmm let's see, haven't posted in a while but have recently done these looks:

jest from lash to brow, romping in crease. using perky pp as a base really brings out the peach-pink in jest- i love it

rose blanc from lash to brow, with charcoal brown in the crease. sexy neutral.

delft and rollickin pp's layered as a base into the crease, pandamonium e/s on inner half of lid, and blue flame on outer half and in the crease, with naked lunch on brow and inner corners. pretty silver blue smokey eye.

swish on lid, with cranberry in crease and beauty marked to smoke the outer V

all i can remember for now!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 8, 2008)

Solar White on the lid
Warm Chill in the crease
Plumage in the outer V

Blush Springsheen (as every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

l/g Sugar Trance (Fafi)


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 8, 2008)

Today:

Beig-ing Shadestick from lid to brow
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Smut in crease and outer V
Hard Candy's "Crush" e/s to blend and for highlight
Dior Pro Cheeks in Catwalk Pink
Smashbox Smashing flaunt

Used all sorts of things I have not used in awhile


----------



## lukinamama (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Solar White on the lid
Warm Chill in the crease
Plumage in the outer V

*Blush Springsheen (as every other day*





 )

l/g Sugar Trance (Fafi)_

 

I can't believe that you don't use your new mineralize blushes


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 8, 2008)

Today it's...

Jest on the lid, Go in the crease, Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and Solar White to highlight.
Buried Treasure to line.
Afterdusk on cheeks.
Nymphette on lips.

I still prefer gel liners to pencil... wish they made BT in gel form.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 8, 2008)

i tackled my fafi eyes 2 today lol, i wore rollickin pp as a base,  you're fresh packed onto  inner 2/3rds of lid, prankster on outer third and slightly above blended with shockwave in the crease, and bold as gold as a brow highlight and in the inner corner (swirled my 224 there, so just barely). what a challenge. numerous sprays of fix plus, and much finger patting of you're fresh and bold as gold later, it looks *really *nice. although, i'm afraid to sit in front of the fan as i think my eyeshadow will blow away. i already have a dent in you're fresh and i hardly ever touch this quad . . . is it a little weird that i want to use it all up just to get it out of my life? i think i might do that actually... would be interesting to see how long it lasts...hmm...


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 8, 2008)

oh yeah, sugar cosmetics tropic tan blush and bronzer duo on cheeks and face, and ensign lipglass


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2008)

To go to a birthday today:

Solar White on the lid
Goldmine on the inner corner
Juxt in the crease
Humid in the outer V

l/g White Magic (McQueen)

Blush Style


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_I can't believe that you don't use your new mineralize blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I do use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But just every other day. I love Springsheen!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 9, 2008)

Greens and browns today... love this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Golden Olive p/m wet with MM on lid, Night Light p/m in crease, Green Brown p/m in outer V, Embark to darken outer V, Vanilla to highlight browbone, White Gold p/m to highlight tearduct.
Blacktrack to line.
Eversun BPB on cheeks.
Illicit l/g on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 10, 2008)

Smokey taupe eyes and pink cheeks/lips.

Cargo Yukon on lid (similar to Satin Taupe, but cooler), Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and Shroom to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Sweetness BPB on cheeks. EM Wet Sand to highlight.
Take A Hint Tendertone on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 10, 2008)

today i did fafi eyes 2 again. i wore cash flow pp as a base on most of my lid, but used my perky pp on the outer third, and patted bold as gold on top of cash flow, and patted shockwave onto perky and slightly into the crease, lining with prankster and your fresh. patting definitely changes things, as there is less fallout.  i thought the lustres left me with a gritty looking wash, but i got a lot of (unsolicited!) compliments from people today. i also wore peachykeen blush and clinique lipgloss in some natural color. sunset? sunshine? can't recall


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 11, 2008)

Playing with satin and matte eyeshadows today.

On the eyes, I did Grain on the lid, Haux in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Plum Foolery on cheeks.
Lust on lips.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 11, 2008)

This is a brilliant idea AudreyNicole!!!! My girlfriend was just griping to me the other day about why I have so much makeup that I never use. Ha ha! But it made me sad because "back in the day" (i.e. a year or 2 ago) I would wear makeup EVERYDAY--no lie! But I found that I've just been either too tired or too lazy or "just going to class" to put makeup on. Not anymore! The other day I actually whipped out my main traincase and found a list I printed of combos from http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/ and broke out some of my old palettes! If you need some ideas for looks that is hands-down THE best website ever! This post has really inspired me to go back to the old drawing board, so I'll be shopping my stash heavily starting tomorrow =)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 12, 2008)

ok, today i wore magnetic fields on the lid, with a little bit of solar white in the inner. i then used rushmetal pigment wet, and used it as an eyeliner, then did my waterline with buried treasure powerpoint, and shroom to highlight of course!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

peachy-pink today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunset B. on the lid
Paradisco in the crease
Nylon as a highlighter

black eyliner and mascara

blush Pink Swoon

Lipgelée Lil' Sizzler


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 12, 2008)

A pinky-nude day:

*Eyes:*

Groundwork Paint pot (all over the eye)
Malt eyeshadow (on the lid)
A Little Folie (in the crease)
Gentle Fume (outer crease)
Smut (over gentle fume)
Feline
Zoomlash

*Cheeks:*

Dame
Hipness (on the center)
So ceylon (highlight)

*Lips:*

Icon
Chestnut lipliner


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2008)

Today it's Pink Freeze on the lid, Trax in the crease, Beauty Marked in the outer V, Vanilla and Crystal Avalanche to highlight
Permaplum to line.
Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Plink! on lips.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2008)

A neutral look today for work:

Blacktrack Fluidline
Black mascara

Blush Dainty
Blush Pleasantry over it

Viva Glam VI SE lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 14, 2008)

Today I wore a pretty dramatic eye to go with an equally dramatic all black outfit. I loved the result!

*Eyes:*
Groundwork base
Rondelle inner corners
Smoke + Diamonds Lid (LOVE this colour!)
Beauty Burst 1st crease colour 
Nightbird 2nd crease colour
Carbon 3rd crease colour to deepen it all
Black tied outer v
Nightbird + Carbon lower lash line
Smoke+Diamonds + Femme Fi brow highlight
Orpheus kohl power blended well into lash line
Blacktrack 
Plushlash mascara

*Cheek:*
Ablaze blush
Soft Flame beauty powder*

Lips:*
4N Lipstick
Sugar Trance lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 14, 2008)

Green and purple today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aquavert on the lid, Satellite Dreams in the crease, Parfait Amour above Satellite Dreams, Nocturnelle in the outer V, Vanilla and Vex to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
L'oreal Front Page Peach (dupe for Springsheen) on cheeks.
Enchantress on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 15, 2008)

Night Light p/m on the lid, Mulch in the crease, Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and Shroom to highlight.
Teddy to line.
Trace Gold on cheeks.
High Tea on lips.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a lot of new makeup that I want to try, but today I managed to sneak in an old fave: Haux!
I used cream e/s from Wet'n Wild Fantasy island palette all over, Haux in crease and darkest brown from WnW Paradie Cove pallette over that. Coffee eyepencil to line, Gentle on cheeks, Revlon super lustrous lipstick in Glistening Rose on lips.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 16, 2008)

i love love love this idea...bc i wanna buy everything from every collection but as we all know..unless we are looking forward to dealing with life long debt...and i know there are plenty of shadows that i havent used since i bought it...sad that they have been neglected...im gonna do this tomorrow!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 16, 2008)

on my eyes today i wore:

Groundwork paint pot
patina (on the lid)
amber lights (on half the lid outer part)
a little folie ( on the crease)
NC50 studio fix conc( for a highlight)


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 17, 2008)

Today is:

Perky paint pot (lash to crease)
Shroom (inner corners, highlight)
Shockwave (from Fafi #2, on middle of lid)
NYX Eutopia (crease, outer v)
Teddy eye kohl

Shimpagne + Springsheen on cheeks

Sandy B on lips


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

Smokey eyes:

Paint pot Painterly as a base
e/s Contrast in the crease and in the outer V
Pigment Jardin Aires on the lid and in the inner corner
e/s Vanilla as a highlighter
e/s Carbon as an eyeliner
Liner Feline underneath the eye

Blush Dainty

l/g Prr


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 17, 2008)

I didnt get Stowaways *kicks self* so I went trawling through the piggie stash for suitable schematic dupes! Came up with this -

Vanilla pigment - under brow
Gold dusk pigment - inner corner (top & bottom) & highlight above crease
Sweet Sienna - lid, middle lower lash
Blue Storm - outer V, lower outer lash and crease

The look was really pretty, I would have liked a Port Red lip, but the occasion didnt suit so I went pink instead wit Ahoy There. I didnt give enough credit to the yellow shadow in the quad working with those colours... SO stupid.... I have Satin Taupe but decide to go with the pigments, Coco or Sunnydaze would have been as nice but I really like the smokey look that Sweet Sienna gives - it has a greater dimension in colour than the other two!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2008)

The darker side of Family Silver MES wet on lid, Satin Taupe in crease, Handwritten in outer V, Vanilla and the lighter side of Family Silver to highlight.
Smolder to line.
True Romantic BPB on cheeks.
Sweet & Single on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 18, 2008)

Shimmersand s/s as base, Juxt on the lid, Parfait Amour in crease, Freshwater in crease, Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line. Blue Peep on the waterline.
Sunbasque on cheeks.
Wonderstruck on lips.


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 18, 2008)

I finally got to my Matte2 shadows, and used two of them for the first time, today!  I've had them since their release.  Anyway, I used Bare Study as a base, with Blanc Type on the inner half of my lid, Neutral Pink on the outer, Copperplate along my entire crease, lighter on the inner, and darker to the outer, and into a wide, long V past my outer corners but not the tail of my eyebrow.  I lined a smudged Typographic top and bottom, along the lashline, and highlighted, and spotted my tear duct with Shore Leave.  Lots of black mascara.
Northern Lights and Pleasantry on the cheeks, very lightly. Ahoy There, on the lips.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 19, 2008)

Purple look today to compliment this vest I wore. Black satin, corset style with a front zip and purple lining. 

*Eyes:*
Nice Vice pp base
Up at Dawn (from Pandemonium quad) all over lid
Beauty Burst crease 
Violet Trance (also from Pandemonium quad) 2nd crease colour
Top Hat outer v
Carbon - just a little bitty dab to darken the crease further
Femme Fi + Maple (from Browshader) highlight. _Seriously - Maple is a perfect highlight colour. I often forget its in there since most of the time I slide the cover back just far enough to reach my brow colour. I must stop neglecting it.._
Feline + Blacktrack eye liner (of course)
Plushlash

*Cheeks:*
Lovething
Soft Flame loose beauty powder buffed over top

*Lips:*
Burts Bees balm
Atmospheric lipglass (from Blue Storm)


----------



## SuSana (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^That sounds pretty!  I love purples


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 19, 2008)

Such a good idea...i have a TON of purples that I never use.  I always wind up buying them because 1) they're pretty and 2) the MAs always recommend them to me because I have green eyes.  But I never, ever reach for them.  This challenge has inspired me to do a few purple looks now


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 19, 2008)

Very neutral today:

Revlon Skinlights (lightest shade I think)
Mineral foundation
Pearl Blossom beauty powder from Barbie collection
Pleasantry blush

Mascara, brow filler

Prize Petal lipglass


----------



## iheartangE (Aug 19, 2008)

I broke out Fab N' Flashy from C-Shock today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did the "'Lil Sizzler" look from those Eve Face Charts that came out later-I used to do this look all the time and I'm glad I got to remember how cute it is!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2008)

Smokey eyes today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base, Smut on lid, Vex in the crease, Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Smolder to line upper lashline and waterline.
Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Politely Pink on lips.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 20, 2008)

Painterly Paint Pot as a base
Solar White on the lid
Talent Pool in the crease
Espresso in the outer V
Vanilla as a highlighter
Powerpoint liner Industry
Zoomlash mascara

Dainty blush

Lychee Luxe l/g


----------



## Calico (Aug 20, 2008)

I have only started collecting since Fafi, but I went and bought myself a huge startout stash with some perm colours. Anyway I could never get "scene" to work for me, it just drained me.
Then this weekend i rediscovered it.

Stila Kitten all over lid, with blanc type to tone down the shimmer.
And scene in the crease, and lower lash line.
More Stila kitten in middle of lid as needed.

Revlon skinlighted my face (I love this stuff), with Lilicent blush creme.

This combo did so much for me, even though its winter and im ghostly - it brightened up my face. I am NC25.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2008)

Play on an old favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base.
Retrospeck on the lid.
Paradisco in crease and blended upwards, Mythology in crease.
Star Violet in outer V, Sketch to darken outer corners.
Vanilla and Nylon to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Joyous on cheeks.

Nymphette on lips.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 20, 2008)

I nominate FiestyFemme to be the stash shopping queen!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I nominate FiestyFemme to be the stash shopping queen!_

 
Aw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just really gotten into this! It's helped to curb my spending, which is good since I don't really have the extra money right now for new stuff. And surprisingly, I'm really enjoying discovering old favorites and new uses for things I didn't like before.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Aw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've just really gotten into this! It's helped to curb my spending, which is good since I don't really have the extra money right now for new stuff. And surprisingly, I'm really enjoying discovering old favorites and new uses for things I didn't like before._

 
Well I'm glad you post your combos, you've given me lots of good ideas


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Pink and grey today!

Stila Kitten
MAC Smoke & Diamonds (in crease)
Litograph fluidline
Phone number eyekohl on lower lashes

Pleasantry blush


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I nominate FiestyFemme to be the stash shopping queen!_

 
I definitely agree, her posts are always so inspiring to me and the combos are always fab
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm wearing a simple look today as most of my make-up is packed now (i'm moving tomorrow).

Cash flow p/p as a base
Melon p/m on lid
Tan p/m in the outer lid and blended in the crease
Bronze e/s to deepen crease
Vanilla p/m to highlight
UD 24/7 in Bourbon to line
Eversun b/p on cheeks
Swelter slimshine on lips

Boring, I know! But I will do better once i'm moved in and have access to everything


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^

Makeup can't be boring


----------



## melliquor (Aug 21, 2008)

I haven't been doing this in ages... been so lazy with makeup lately but today used...

Solar White inside lid & crease
D'Bohemia middle lid & crease
Royal flush outside lid & crease
Clinique all over face powder (sorry can't remember name)
New Vegas for highlighter
Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 22, 2008)

I whipped out quite a few oldies today!

Bare Study pp
Femme-Fi (highlight, inner corners)
Sumptuous Olive (lid)
Knight Divine (crease, outer v)
Phone number eyekohl

Light Flush MSF
Peachykeen blush

Not decided on lips yet...

And i am a total dork, because I am wearing dark grey pants and an olive green top... matchy matchy, LOL!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2008)

Paint Pot Painterly as a base
Solar White on the lid
Juxt in the crease
Humid in the outer V
black eyeliner and mascara

Blush Style

l/g Sugar Trance


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Well I'm glad you post your combos, you've given me lots of good ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 
_I definitely agree, her posts are always so inspiring to me and the combos are always fab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I'm glad I can inspire someone! 
I get lots of inspiration around here, so I'm glad I can contribute a little.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Neutrals today... experimenting for a job interview.

Painterly as a base.
Dazzelight on the lid.
Wedge in the crease and blended towards the browbone. Espresso in defined crease.
Handwritten in the outer V.
Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Blushbaby on cheeks.
Boss Brown/Slave To Pink on lips.

I think I'll go with a softer eyeliner for the interview, maybe brown pencil.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 23, 2008)

A little OT, but I hope you do well at your interview Feisty Femme!


----------



## nunu (Aug 23, 2008)

Eyes: 
two to glow (solid) on lid, a little follie (midsection), coppering (crease and outer v), vanilla (highlight).

Cheeks: gleeful minerlise powder blusher.

Lips: lollipop loving lipstick.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 24, 2008)

I am very happy with the combo I came up with today. A mix of old and new things.

Bare Canvas paint
Vanilla pigment (inner corners, highlight)
NYX loose pearl in Fanta (lid)
MAC Tempting (crease)
L'Oreal HIP duo in Saucy, dark brown shadow (outer v and outer crease)
Graphic Brown fluidline
Coffee eyeliner
MAC prep & prime lash
Mascara

Sunbasque blush
Shimmer side of New View duo in Light/Medium

NYX Frosted Beige lipgloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_A little OT, but I hope you do well at your interview Feisty Femme!_

 
Thank you! I'm so nervous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still experimenting today, changed up a few things from yesterday's look:

Shroom on the lid.
Wedge in the crease, Espresso in defined crease.
Handwritten in outer V.
Vanilla e/s and Vanilla p/m to highlight.
Teddy to line, with Espresso smudge over it.

Blushbaby on cheeks.

Bare Slimshine on lips.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2008)

yesterday night i was at a wedding reception so i used stillife paint, then rolickin paint pot over that, then violet pigment on my lid to just above my crease, deep truth shadow in my outer v and crease and pink opal pigment as a high light. i then added the white shadow from benefit valley of the stars kit to my tear duct.  oh and for liner i used mystery - the mac black/ bluey liner. and i patted on some reflects blue glitter over my lid to make it sparkle! i never seem to use violet pigment anymore but just fancied it.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 24, 2008)

I shopped my stash throughout this past week =) Here are the looks I did (in no particular order):

Look 1

Perky p/p (base up to brows)
Sable e/s (lid)
Saddle e/s (outer 1/3 of crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Arena e/s (browbone)
Honesty e/s (over Arena for a little sparkle)
Prussian p/p (upper and lower liner)
Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express mascara in Glam Black
Showstopper e/s (on brows)

Studio Tech NW43 (as spot coverage)
Select Sheer pressed powder NW43
Sweetness bpb
Opulence pearlizer (over Sweetness)

Pucker Tendertone + mark. glow baby glow luxe l/g in Sugar luxe

Look 2

Perky p/p (base up to brows)
mark. Winkstick in Envious (on lid over Perky)
Sumptuous Olive e/s (lid)
De Menthe e/s (outer 1/3 of crease)
Carbon e/s (outer V)
Metamorph e/s (inner V, then blended up & into crease)
Tony & Tina loose pigment in Energy Trail (browbone)
Showstopper e/s (on brows)
Industry p/p (upper/lower liner)
mark. eyemarker in Enchanted Forest (over Industry)
CG Lashblast mascara in Very Black

Studio Fix NW43
Feeling bpb
Apripeach pearlizer (to highlight cheekbones & underneath eyes)

mark. Kiss Therapy lip balm in Sheer Rose
Saplicious l/g

Look 3

Perky p/p (base up to brows)
Cassette e/s (lid) *Heatherette Trio 2*
Crystal e/s (inner V, blended up & into crease)
Baby Petals e/s (browbone) *Heatherette Trio 2*
Teddy e/k (upper/lower liner)
Showstopper e/s (on brows)
Maybelline The Colossal Volum' Express mascara in Glam Black

MSF in Deep Dark (I swear the sun bronzes me right up!)
Fashion Frenzy blush *Fafi*

Pucker Tendertone +  C.G. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine

Look 4

Perky p/p (base up to brows)
Metalblue Metal-X e/s (applied w/ finger...very thin layer over Perky)
Zonk Bleu! e/s (lid)
Cloudburst e/s (outer V, then blended into outer 1/3 of lid)
Shroom e/s (browbone)
Cumulus e/s (inner V, blended up & into crease)
Showstopper e/s (on brows)
Permaplum p/p (upper/lower liner)
mark. Scandalsh mascara in Black Lash

Select Sheer pressed powder NW43
Coppertone blush
Trace Gold blush (highlight cheekbones & under eyes)

Pucker Tendertone


WHEW! I actually ended up using a *lot* of neglected m/u now that I'm lookin at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to get a new digi. cam. so I can take pics of all this loveliness once again =(


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 25, 2008)

Simple look today:

Maybelline Color Definer eyeshadow stick
Your Ladyship piggie on brow bone, inner corners
Mauvement on lids up to crease
Buried Treasure powerpoint to line
Mascara

Gentle blush

Subculture lip pencil
Budding Lust lipstick <----- I really like this! I used to think it was too dark for me, but it works!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 25, 2008)

This is going to be my go-to interview FOTD from now on...

Dazzlelight on lid, Wedge in crease, Espresso in outer V, Vanilla and Solar White to highlight.
Blitz and Glitz to line.
Blushbaby on cheeks.
Bare Slimshine on lips.

I can't wait to play with other things tomorrow!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like a great interview look Erica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today:
Greenstroke paint pot (lash to crease)
Pastorale pigment (lid)
Smoke&Diamonds (crease)
Pink Opal pigment (highlight, inner corners)
Phone Number kohl

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen

Honey Bare tendertone


----------



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Sounds like a great interview look Erica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today:
Greenstroke paint pot (lash to crease)
Pastorale pigment (lid)
Smoke&Diamonds (crease)
Pink Opal pigment (highlight, inner corners)
Phone Number kohl

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen

Honey Bare tendertone_

 
That look sounds gorgeous! I will try it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2008)

Today I wore:

Bare Canvas as a base.
Vanilla p/m on inner 1/3 of the lid and to highlight.
Expensive Pink in the middle of the lid.
Cranberry + Nocturnelle on outer 1/3.
Handwritten in the crease.
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero to line.

Plum Foolery on cheeks.
Soft & Slow on lips.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 27, 2008)

I think when school starts and I can wear eyeshadows that we don't sell currently, every once and a while I'll have my parents pick a palette and I'll use the least used eyeshadows and see what happens!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 27, 2008)

Light smokey purpley look today!

Bare Study paint pot
Vex e/s all over
Purple side of Earthly Riches MES in crease and outer v
NYX black pencil liner

Benefit Dallas blush
The Body Shop shimmer waves in Rose

Politely pink lipstick


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent idea!I really need to join this challenge! I have a huge stash to shop thats for sure. My mom said I need a whole van to transport my makeup. Haha.. I have so much stuff I barely touch.
I never tried Firespot or Cranberry from Moonbathe I bet they would look nice together.So many combos,one I recently discovered in the depths of my stash is Gel Lipstick with Flash of Flesh on top, its very hot.


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Today I wore:

Bare Canvas as a base.
Vanilla p/m on inner 1/3 of the lid and to highlight.
Expensive Pink in the middle of the lid.
Cranberry + Nocturnelle on outer 1/3.
Handwritten in the crease.
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero to line.

Plum Foolery on cheeks.
Soft & Slow on lips._

 
I always love the colour combinations you do!!


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 27, 2008)

After seeing the holiday Lace Palette compared to Spiced Chocolates, I dragged my much loved, never used palette out, and tried it out!

Base: Bare Study
Wash, lid to brow: White Tie
Mid crease, faded to inner and outer: Valet (the coppery color)
Mid lid, faded towards inner and outer: Woodwinked
Outer V, and fading to mid crease: Limo (dark reddish color)
Lower lash, and liner: Embark mixed with Limo

I put Clinique Fig on my cheeks.

I haven't decided on my lips, yet, but am thinking "O" or Sophisto would be nice, or even Sci-Fi-Delity.  I haven't got that far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I ended up with "Budding Lust" - Omg, I've forgotten how much I love this color!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I always love the colour combinations you do!!_

 
Aw, thanks! I get lots of inspiration around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look (mix of old and new):

Bold and Brazen on the lid, Heritage Rouge in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, Vanilla e/s and Vanilla p/m to highlight.
Smolder to line.
Ambering Rose + Trace Gold on cheeks.
High Tea on lips.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 27, 2008)

okey dokey - today it was:
sloar white all up to brow
shale blended into lid
magnetic fields in crease
merrily on cheeks
lollipop lovin and she-gold on lips!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_okey dokey - today it was:
sloar white all up to brow
shale blended into lid
magnetic fields in crease
merrily on cheeks
lollipop lovin and she-gold on lips!_

 
I'm doing this one tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2008)

Another mix of old and new today:

Shell CCB as base.
Sharp on the lid, Tempting in the crease, Dark Edge in the outer V, Vanilla and Next To Nothing to highlight.
Smolder to line.

True Romantic BPB on cheeks.
Sweet & Single on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 29, 2008)

Still playing with some new goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a tendency to use new things once and forget about them, so I'm trying to do better. Today it's:

Painterly as a base.
Gold Mode p/m on the inner half of the lid, Bold & Brazen on the outer half.
Heritage Rouge p/m in crease.
Handwritten in the outer V and under outer 1/3 of the lower lashline.
Vanilla e/s and p/m to highlight.
Blacktrack to line with Carbon smudged over it.

Afterdusk on cheeks.
Fleshpot + Saplicious on lips.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Still playing with some new goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*I have a tendency to use new things once and forget about them*, so I'm trying to do better._

 
I always do this.  I use it once or twice to test it out, then back to my regulars.  Then I'll see it a couple months later, use it once or twice, then back to my oldies again.  Got to stop that!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I always do this.  I use it once or twice to test it out, then back to my regulars.  Then I'll see it a couple months later, use it once or twice, then back to my oldies again.  Got to stop that!_

 
Exactly!
So I figure I either need to stop getting new stuff or use the new stuff I get.


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been using my Budding Lust every day, lately.  I've been sticking to grey and plummy eyes, and Budding Lust.  

I had no love for this lipstick when I bought it on an MA's recommendation, last Christmas.  I liked it during my "makeover" but never put it on, since.  Now I can't stop wearing it.

Also, I've reinitiated my love affair with Stray Rose blush.  I'm about to hit pan.  Good thing I've a backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (And I don't think Blossoming is really all that similar - it's lighter, and way frostier).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 30, 2008)

Still playing with my new goodies, think I'll move onto something new tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shell CCB as base.
Sharp on the lid, Tempting in the crease, Dark Edge in the outer V, Vanilla and Next To Nothing to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Eversun + Shimpagne on cheeks.
Funshine Slimshine on lips.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm using some real oldies today:

Eyes:
Stilife paint- base
Vanilla- highlight
Seedy Pearl- lid
Circa Plum- crease
Graphology- outer v

Don't remember the cheeks!  One of the BPB's.

Lips:
Sweetie l/s
Prize Petal l/g

I loved the lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2008)

Really low-key look today:

UD 24/7 Liner in Zero lining top lashes, Carbon smudged over top.
NARS Orgasm on the cheeks.
Romanced on the lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 1, 2008)

Jest on the lid, Bold & Brazen in the crease, Plum Dressing in the outer V, Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line, with Carbon smudged on top.

Cargo Mendocino on cheeks.
Prrr on lips.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 2, 2008)

They are fixing the plumbing in our apartment building, so we had to evacuate and are now staying with my BIL and his girlfriend. Having to decide which eyeshadows to bring with me were HARD! But i tried taking stuff that I haven't been using in a while, so that I'll be forced to wear it. Yesterday and today I wore different combos from the Smokey eyes palette from holiday 2007. It is a very good basic palette, IMO!

Today: Maid of Honor all over, Majestic in crease, Coffee eyeliner. Peachykeen blush, shimmer side of New View MSF. Hush Hush Tendertone.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 2, 2008)

Playing with Fafi goodies today.

Shell CCB as base.
Hey on inner lid, Pink Venus on outer lid.
Howzat in crease and outer V.
Vanilla e/s and Pink Opal p/m to highlight.
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero, Carbon smudged over top.

Dollymix on cheeks.
Plink! on lips.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 3, 2008)

Dracula Eyes today >_< I was inspired by Cult of Cherry l/g and built the look around it. I need to get more backups immediately!
*
Eyes: In order of application*
- Groundwork p/p base
- A Little Folie crease
- Red side of Mi'Lady all over lid applied with damp brush (fix+ was used)
- Colour swirl side of Hot Contrast dabbed on top of Mi'Lady red
- Mono black side of Hot Contrast in crease
- Black Tied over top of Hot Contrast mono for a bit of sparkle
- Carbon applied to further darken the color
- Light silver side of Family Silver applied to inner corners and blended up and towards crease with 224 brush
- Rondelle applied as highlight under brow
- Red side of Mi'Lady with 219 on lower lash line
- Raven Kohl Power on lower lash line over top of Mi'Lady Red - blended with 219
- Feline Kohl power applied to top lash line - blended with 219
- Blacktrack fluidline applied to top lash line and waterline - wing it out >_<

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful Mineralized Blush

*Lips:*
Cult of Cherry l/g for the finishing touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*vampire fangs optional*


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 3, 2008)

^^ That sounds gorgeous! I wanna be a vampire too, hehe.


----------



## SuSana (Sep 3, 2008)

^^I agree, how creative!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 3, 2008)

Painterly as a base.
Naked Lunch on the lid.
Trax in the crease.
Sketch in the outer V and under lower lashes.
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
UD 24/7 in Zero to line top lashline, smudged Carbon overtop.

Trace Gold on cheeks.
High Tea on lips.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 3, 2008)

I use my un-used pigment and mix it with lacquer.. I am so loving 'em!!

*Vanilla* and 
*
Sunpepper*


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 3, 2008)

haven't posted in a while- but i love all the combos you guys are coming up with! today i used bare study pp underneath amber lights all over lid, sumptuous olive on outer third and in crease, and prussian as a liner. 

i used peachykeen blush on temples and cheeks and love nectar lg


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ I know, I forgot about this thread too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today I'm wearing Bare Canvas as base, the lightest shades of my BB Gold Shimmerbrick on lid, Mink and Sable in middle of lid, Smoke and Dimond on the outer lid and crease and Gorgeous Gold to blend the crease. I'm wearing Eversun b/p and BB Gold on cheeks. I'm wearing a Dior red gloss on lips (forgot the number)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 4, 2008)

Got this idea from the look Tiffany (TDoll) did using the Spiced Chocolate quad, so thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving it.

Shell CCB as base.
Heritage Rouge on lid.
Handwritten in the outer V, blended into crease, also along outer 1/3 of lower lashline.
Coppering blended in crease above Handwritten.
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Trace Gold on cheeks.
Soft Lust on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 5, 2008)

Painterly as a base.
Crystal on inner lid, Softwash Grey p/m on outer lid.
Shadowy Lady on outer V, Flashtrack over SL and blended up into crease.
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Flusterose on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 6, 2008)

Silver Fog wet with MM on lid.
Trophy Pink in crease, blended towards browbone. Knight Divine in crease, blended into Trophy Pink.
Carbon in outer V.
Vanilla + Crystal Avalanche to highlight.
Blacktrack to line top lashline. UD 24/7 in Zero on waterline.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Politely Pink on lips.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 7, 2008)

Tried out my Starflash Mink&Sable for the first time today!

Vex all over
Mink&Sable in crease, outer 3rd of lid
Knight (from smokey eyes palette) in outer v
NYX black pencil liner

Peachykeen on cheeks


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Haven't done this for ages. Was messing about this morning and came up with,

A white Barry M dazzle dust on inner corner. Another Barry M taupe colour on rest of lid, with Perky paintpot as base. Espresso on crease, solar white as highlight.

Glissade on cheeks. 
C-thru on lips.

I like it it's a neutral everyday look.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 7, 2008)

Simple face today.

UD 24/7 Liner in Zero along top lashline, Carbon smudged over top.
Stila CC in Petunia on cheeks, with EM Wet Sand to highlight.
Totally It on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 8, 2008)

Played with lots of older goodies today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cash Flow PP as a base.
Vex on the lid, Sumptuous Olive in crease and blended towards browbone. Greensmoke in crease and outer V, Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

True Romantic on cheeks.
VGV on lips.


----------



## nunu (Sep 8, 2008)

Eyes:
UDPP, pure pre (metal x) (lid), sumptious olive (crease), humid (outer v) and nylon (highlight)
jelous kohl power (lasline) and feline (waterline)

Cheeks:
peachykeen and x-rocks

Lips:
Architype ls (mcqueen)
soft and slow lg (neo sci fi)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 9, 2008)

Today I did a bright and colourful fairy look for Spring >_< 

*Eyes:*
- Nice Vice p/p
- Stars + Rockets inner v
- Romping next to Stars + Rockets
- Submarine on rest of lid
- Naval crease
- Stars + Rockets, Inglot #70 (bright teal) and Entremauve on lower lash line
- Feline
- Plushblack
- Facinating eye kohl under brows blended out
- Nanogold + Daisychain highlight

*Cheeks:*
- Gleeful
- Natural Flare beauty powder - so pretty!

*Lips:*
- Gently stained with So Scarlett
- Cherry Blossom lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 10, 2008)

Fresh Cement s/s as base.
Patina on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Shy Beauty on cheeks.
High Tea on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ Got a compliment on that look from a MAC SA when I went to the counter the other night.

Today's look is verrrry pink. Not sure how I feel about it.

Pen N Pink on the lid, Post Haste in the crease and outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Plink! on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 13, 2008)

Painterly as a base.
Digit on the lid, Poison Pen in the crease, Signed, Sealed in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Politely Pink on lips.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2008)

I busted out my Nordstrom for MAC's Novel Twist warm eyes palette today, it needed some love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Painterly p/p on my lid for a base, Vanilla e/s on my lid, Folie e/s packed into my crease & outer V and finished it off with Club, also blended into the outer V. It looks neat. I didn't use the other 2 colors in the palette, I can't remember their names now, I know one is Adlib, but I forget the other color.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Playing with Pen N Pink again... can't decide how I feel about it.

Bare Study as a base.
Pen N Pink on the lid, Go in the crease, Espresso in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Fresh Buzz on lips.


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_^^ Got a compliment on that look from a MAC SA when I went to the counter the other night.

Today's look is verrrry pink. Not sure how I feel about it.

Pen N Pink on the lid, Post Haste in the crease and outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Plink! on lips.
_

 
Erica,

i wished you did fotos. I would love to see some of your looks.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Erica,

i wished you did fotos. I would love to see some of your looks._

 
I've thought about it, but I'm so intimidated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I'll get over it, I mean everyone's so nice here. And I know how much I enjoy looking at other people's FOTDs.


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

^ I wish you would do fotd's too because i love the combos you come out with!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I'm digging this today. I really wanted to use Humid, so here's what I came up with:

Painterly as a base.
Stila Diamond Lil on the lid (great dupe for Smoke & Diamonds), Sumptuous Olive in the crease, Humid in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Trace Gold on cheeks.
Funshine on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 16, 2008)

Used some oldies today:

Coco on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Handwritten in the outer V, Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Wet N Wild All Over Shimmer to highlight.
Sweetie on lips.


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Do you use a MAC foundation? If so, which shade?? I'm asking because you always do some fab colour combo's and i want to know if some of the stuff works on me


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ Do you use a MAC foundation? If so, which shade?? I'm asking because you always do some fab colour combo's and i want to know if some of the stuff works on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't use MAC foundation... if I had to guess, I'd say I was around an NC15/20 depending on how much I've been in the sun. 
When I was matched many moons ago, the SA matched me as NW20 which looked fine under store lighting, but looked like a pink mask when I was out in natural sunlight. 
I'm pretty fair with yellow undertones, but I feel like my skin's pretty neutral. HTHS!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm nc43 waaay much darker than you! I'll have to check out pink swoon next time i'm in MAC.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm nc43 waaay much darker than you! I'll have to check out pink swoon next time i'm in MAC._

 
I love Pink Swoon!
It's the one I tend to reach for when I'm not sure what to wear. It seems to look good with most stuff, at least on me.
I hope you'll like it.





I'm not wearing any eyeshadow or liner today, just Maybelline Colossal Volum Express in Glam Black.
Then Pink Swoon on the cheeks with Everyday Minerals Wet Sand to highlight.
Lovelorn on the lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a neutral look today, work up to late so I couldn't be creative.
Eyes
Stilife paint as base
Copperplate e/s on lid
Embark e/s in crease and outer V
Solar White e/s to highlight
UD 24/7 liner in Bourbon (this is my most used UD liner)
Mascara

Face
normal face stuff
Love Joy m/b
Sunspill bp

Lips
Kirsch matten
Jampacked l/g (ok, I know the lips are the new LE stuff, not really shopping my stash, but I'm loving these two at the moment)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 18, 2008)

Amber Lights on the lid, Bronze in the crease, Embark in the outer V, Vanilla + Nylon to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.
Springsheen on cheeks.
La-di-bra! on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 19, 2008)

Still playing with Amber Lights, and I really like this look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Constructivist as a base.
Amber Lights on lid, Mulch in the crease, Carbon in outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Blacktrack to line upper lashline. UD Zero on waterline.

Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Instant Gold on lips.


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2008)

Play on plums mes, marble side on the lid, solid side and a little folie eyeshadow on the crease. Solar white highlight.
Blacktrack fl as liner.
Cheeks: NARS laguna bronzer and spaced out blush.

Lips: flash and dash lip stick and be seen lip glass.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 20, 2008)

Super vibrant bright teal/blue combo for today >_<

*Eyes:*
Rollickin' Base
Mutiny pigment Inner V
Talent Pool on lid with Parrot dabbed on top
Gulf Stream Outer V
Clarity Crease
Submarine On top of Clarity
Blue Flame to deepen colour
Inglot #70 (teal) to line lower lash line
Highlight was Solar White
Mystery + Blacktrack liner

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful 

*Lips:*
Cherry Blossom l/g


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

Eyes: Metal x shadow in plum electric (lid), top hat (on top), a little folie (base for crease), fig 1(crease), passionate (crease), meet the fleet (outer v). solar white (highlight), feline kohl power to line. CD mascara blow out.

Cheeks: spaced out blush.

Lips: sock hop.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks to MissChievous for the color combo today. I got the idea from her YouTube channel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All That Glitters on inner half of the lid, Woodwinked on the outer half.
Expensive Pink in the crease.
Cranberry in the outer V.
Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
Blacktrack to line.

Eversun on cheeks. 
Saplicious on lips.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, it came to me that Blonde's Gold and Heritage Rouge might look nice with the older "Thunder Quad".

So, I used
Bare Study as a base, on lid, to just above crease
Blonde's Gold as a wash, lash to brow
Heritage Rouge on outer half, and into outer crease
Rye on inner crease
Sketch on outer crease, outer V
Scarab on lower lid, under lashes
Blacktrack, top lashline, tightline

Smile on cheeks (which looked horrid, I am doing Stray Rose, next time)

Casanova on lips.

I LOVED these pigments with the Thunder quad - they were meant to go together.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 22, 2008)

I did the most awesome neutral eye/ vibrant lip combo the other day:

Face:
-Studio Fix NW45
-Studio Finish concealer SPF 35 NW45
-Fix+
-Raisin blush
-Blunt blush for contour

Eyes:
-UDPP
-homemade mixing medium
-Woodwinked [inner and center lid]
-Twinks [outer corner of lid]
-Swiss Chocolate [crease]
-Arena [blended from crease to high light]
-Carbon [to set liner]
-HiP cream liner in black

Brows:
-Spiked brow pencil
-Espresso 
-Brow gel 

Lips:
-Wild About You l/s
-Sapphoric lip glee

It was sooooo hot!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 23, 2008)

I really liked my FOTD today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deckchair Pigment on lid, Amber Lights in upper crease, Bronze in crease, Embark on outer V, Vanilla + Shimmertime to highlight.
Smolder + Carbon to line.

Afterdusk on cheeks.
Intimidate Slimshine on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 23, 2008)

Painterly as a base.
Jest on lid, Rushmetal p/m in upper crease, Embark in crease and outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Teddy to line.

Blushbaby on cheeks.
Barely Lit on lips.


----------



## jpohrer (Sep 26, 2008)

I revisited my Rebelrock makeover today!  I used Still Life (base), Porcelain Pink (wash, cheeks), Living Pink(outer 3/4 lid), Scene (contour), Phone Number, Whirl, Indie Girl and Pink Clash!


----------



## anthgrl (Sep 27, 2008)

Since I was sitting at home all day today with nothing to do, so I thought I'd play along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Not all the products are MAC because I don't have my entire collection with me right now, but here's what I came up with:

**UDPP
**Steel Blue p/m all over lid
**Just a slight wash of the shimmery silver color in the Too Faced Black Licorice quad over the Steel Blue 
**Illegal cargo e/s in crease
**A smidge of the deep purple color in the same Too Faced quad over the Illegal Cargo in the outer crease
**Black Tied in outer v
**My favorite go-to highlight from an older Vincent Longo trio, but I have no idea what the name of it is...sorry!
**Graphblack Technakohl smudged along the upper and lower lashlines

Yay for stay-at-home-and-play-with-makeup days!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been doing this lately!!

Mainly just with lipsticks, but I have soooo many and Ive seriously begun to feel like Ill never finish a lipstick or lipglass, because I never wear them all. I dont want them to go to waste! I dont really have any combinations, but I found out that I LOVE 3N lipstick (I dunno why I dont wear it more) and Ive found a  few more things Id like to sell. i love you Audreyyyyyyyy


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2008)

Simple look today:
eyes: amber lights on the lid, mulch on the crease, rice paper as a highlight.
blacktrack and feline kohl power to line.

cheeks: posey creme blush

lips: 3N lipstick and like venus dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 28, 2008)

Not an all MAC face, but I'll share nonetheless...

Stila Kitten on the lid, Stila Jezebel in the crease, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Smolder to line, smudged with Carbon.

Eversun on cheeks.
Hot N Saucy Tendertone on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 29, 2008)

hmm shopping my stash is all i will be doing for a while lol. so, today i did bare study pp as a base, grand entrance from lashline to lid, sunset b. blended well and faded from crease almost all the way up to brow, plushblack mascara, concealer, blot powder on face, and big kiss plushglass. i liked this simple look.


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2008)

Eyes:
UD PP
6th sin metal x cream shadow on the lid
A little folie es base for crease
Humid es on top of 6th sin
beauty burst es on top of A little folie es
Embark to darken crease

Cheeks: Peachykeen

Lips: Valentine Lipgelee


----------



## peacelover18 (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna play too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes: 
Blonde's Gold pigment applied with MM all over the lid
Museum Bronze pigment in the crease and lower lashline
Black Tied e/s in the outer crease
Your Ladyship Pigment as a highlight

Cheeks:
Blooming

Lips:
Dubonnet


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 29, 2008)

Simple face today, but I got complimented, so apparently it's working for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UD 24/7 e/l in Zero along top lashline, Carbon smudged over top.
Blushbaby on cheeks.
Urgent on lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 29, 2008)

Today I'm wearing

Blonde's Gold as a wash, Off the Radar in the crease, Graphology to deepen the crease, Amber Lights on lower lash line and Copper Sparkle p/m wet to line.

I'm wearing Sunspill b/p on cheecks and Soft and Slow l/g on my lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 1, 2008)

Interview FOTD... pretty tame.

Bare Study as a base.
Dazzlelight on the lid, Wedge in the crease, Espresso in the outer V, Vanilla + Solar White to highlight.
Graphic Brown to line.

Blushbaby on cheeks.
Bare on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 2, 2008)

Painterly as a base.
Jest on the lid, Sable in the crease, Twinks in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Smolder to line, smudged Carbon overtop.

Blushbaby on cheeks.
Prrr on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 3, 2008)

smoked out blue look today. basically, took out my two 15 pan palettes and went for it lol

rollickin pp as a base
surreal on entire lid
deep truth on outer half of lid, right on top of surreal
contrast in outer corner
and, some tilt in the crease along with deep truth and contrast blended well
naked lunch as a hilight
black liner on bottom lashes
plushlash mascara
hug me ls and flowerosophy gloss on top

my bf noticed my makeup and commented on how nice it was


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 3, 2008)

oh yeah, also, charcoal brown in my brows, and peachykeen blush


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 3, 2008)

Another neutral look for me...

Shroom on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Twinks in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
UD Zero with Carbon smudged over it to line.

Dollymix on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 4, 2008)

today i wore perky pp from lashline to browbone. then paradisco on inner half, and amber lights on outer half. expensive pink in my crease, ricepaper on my browbone, and to line i used my 266 and motif on inner corners, talent pool, deep truth, contrast, and plumage. heavy blue liner. i liked it a lot!

peachykeen as blush, and warmed msf as bronzer/contouring color.

lollipop lovin on lips!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2008)

This look is inspired by a look I saw in "Law & Order" last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink-silver smokey eyes

Paint Pot Fresco Rose as a base
e/s Neutral Pink (N Collection) on the lid
e/s Silver Ring in the outer V and in the crease
e/s Carbon in the outer V
e/s Nylon as a highlighter and to blend
e/s Sunset B. (Starflash) on the lid to bring out the pink
Blacktrack Fluidline as a liner
Technakohl liner Graphblack and e/s Silver Ring underneath

Blush Flirt & Tease

l/g Cult Fave (Fafi)


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 4, 2008)

Eyes:
Melon Pigment applied with MM all over lid
Rose and Royal Flush Pigments in the crease
Sunpepper Pigment in the outer crease
Rose Pigment on bottom lashline
Phloof! e/s as highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline

Cheeks:
NARS Outlaw

Lips:
Strawbaby + Vivacious lipsticks (makes the most gorgeous dark rose color)


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This look is inspired by a look I saw in "Law & Order" last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink-silver smokey eyes

Paint Pot Fresco Rose as a base
e/s Neutral Pink (N Collection) on the lid
e/s Silver Ring in the outer V and in the crease
e/s Carbon in the outer V
e/s Nylon as a highlighter and to blend
e/s Sunset B. (Starflash) on the lid to bring out the pink
Blacktrack Fluidline as a liner
Technakohl liner Graphblack and e/s Silver Ring underneath

Blush Flirt & Tease

l/g Cult Fave (Fafi)_

 
this seems like a really cute look! im totally trying this tomorrow, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but i did want to ask one question, which law and order series/episode/character did you see the look on? i'm really into the show, and just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh yeah... and today i wore my glasses and was in a rush, so i just put on mascara, sunset b. all over the lid without a base, and grand entrance on my browbone. i did not realize you could use these shadows without a base until i saw amy04's tutorial on youtube. was i the only one? lol . . . for the face msf natural as foundation, and some warmed msf on my cheeks and temples.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 6, 2008)

Nylon on the lid, Trax in the crease, Sketch in the outer V, Vanilla to highlight.
UD Zero to line, Carbon smudged over top.

Plum Foolery on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 6, 2008)

sooo simple today:

UDPP
Sweet Sienna on lid, blended out (loove, but hate the fallout of pigments!  i need a similar e/s)
Ricepaper to highlight
Blacktrack to line
Benefit Bad Gal mascara (not too impressed with this)

Eversun bpb on cheeks

Syrup l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_Sweet Sienna on lid, blended out (loove, but hate the fallout of pigments!  i need a similar e/s)_

 
I think Stila Diamond Lil is supposed to be similar, and Diamond Lil is very similar to Smoke & Diamonds. HTHS!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 8, 2008)

yesterday, i didn't wear any makeup except mascara, but i did end up playing with my stash at the end of the night... some long forgotten looks:

- juxt on inner half, swimming on outer half, humid in crease, and hilight of your choice

- gulf stream all over lid as a wash, cool heat in the crease, hilight of your choice

- silver ring on entire lid, sketch over that on outer and inner corners and crease, swish placed over middle of lid

- grand entrance on lid, top hat smoked out from outer third into entire crease

- mink pink (which i feel is close in color to neutral pink) on the lid, mulch/glamour check!/another nice brown that you like in your crease, and maybe some swish over the lid <boring, i know, but i put it here>

- pink bronze pigment as a base, cranberry in crease, a touch of turquoise in the outer corner (i use a MUFE color- i THINK its no. 83, but cool heat, or steamy, surreal, etc, would look pretty interesting)

yeah, i used a ton of makeup remover


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2008)

Simple face today... using old favorites.

Satin Taupe on the lid (rarely do I use this as a lid shade), Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
UD Zero + Carbon smudged over to line.
Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I'm in a rut... I keep using the same stuff!

Painterly as a base.
Jest on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Smolder + Carbon to line.
True Romantic on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 12, 2008)

I used fresco rose pp from lashline to brownone as a base, swish es on lid, cranberry es on outer third and in crease, and ricepaper on browbone. Hushabye (like frankly scarlet) blush, and cultured lg ( under my vincent longo pearlescent lip and cheek gel stain in dolceacqua- it's a pink with a STRONG purple base I'm dying to use up).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like today's look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bronze on the lid, Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
Smolder + Carbon to line.
Pink Swoon on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.

Sometimes simple looks are really pretty!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_this seems like a really cute look! im totally trying this tomorrow, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but i did want to ask one question, which law and order series/episode/character did you see the look on? i'm really into the show, and just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia!_

 
The German episode was called "Versuchskaninchen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I did find out for you that it was the 13th episode of the 8th season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was the pathologist.

HTH!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Painterly Paint Pot as a base
Shimmermoss on the lid and underneath
Silver Ring in the crease
Carbon in the outer V and underneath
Vanilla as a highlighter and to blend
Fluidline Blacktrack as a liner
Plushlash mascara in plushblack

Blush Springsheen
CCB Pearl as a highlighter

l/g Cherry Blossom


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_The German episode was called "Versuchskaninchen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I did find out for you that it was the 13th episode of the 8th season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it was the pathologist.

HTH!!_

 
thank you so much, you're so sweet! 

want to hear something weird? that episode is called 'Loophole' in english, and I translated 'Versuchskaninchen' on altavista.com, and it gave me 'guinea pig.'

so, is altavista a big fat lie or something? i always translate things and think i'm so cool for knowing how to say 'i love you' in forty languages. could i be saying stuff like 'warm bagel bench' instead? lol. anyway... thanks


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 13, 2008)

oh and as for makeup, today i decided i only had five minutes to do my face, and ended up with:

groundwork pp as a base, jest from lashline to browbone, stars 'n rockets in my crease, hushabye on my cheeks, and vincent longo dolceacqua + cultured lg

then, i didn't like it. so i put a little glamour check! in my crease.

but then i didn't like that so i patted a little grand entrance on my lids.

and, poste haste in my crease.

the overall look? still purpley. that stars n' rockets is really pigmented! lol.

so much for a five minute face . . .


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 14, 2008)

did a simple look today that i thought was very pretty (you're right fiestyfemme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ):

rubenesque pp lashline to brown, woodwinked on lid, naked lunch on brow, and beauty marked es on outer third and crease applied easily with the 275 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sincere blush and skew ls


----------



## Susanne (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_thank you so much, you're so sweet! 

want to hear something weird? that episode is called 'Loophole' in english, and I translated 'Versuchskaninchen' on altavista.com, and it gave me 'guinea pig.'

so, is altavista a big fat lie or something? i always translate things and think i'm so cool for knowing how to say 'i love you' in forty languages. could i be saying stuff like 'warm bagel bench' instead? lol. anyway... thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I recognized that the episodes of US series always have two completely different names in English and in German. They don't translate them I think but give them new names here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For examle Desperate Housewives, 4th season:

Episode 12

English - In Buddy's Eyes
German - Friendship

Episode 16

English - The Gun Song
German - Confrontation

Or the 3rd season:

Episode 19

English - God, that's good
German - Power blackout    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's kind of weird because we watch the same episodes!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 14, 2008)

Purples today... not really feeling it. There's nothing wrong with it, but it's just not a purple day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viz-A-Violet on the lid, Satellite Dreams in the crease, Fertile in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
L'oreal HIP Cream Liner in Black to line.
Sweetness BPB on cheeks.
Politely Pink on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 15, 2008)

today i wore groundwork pp, naked lunch from lashline to browbone, saddle blended into the crease, plushblack, sincere blush, and sweetie ls.

susanne, that is so weird!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

today I'm wearing Lusterleaf e/s on lid, Azreal Blue p/m in the crease, Cool Heat e/s in out V, Vanilla to highlight. I used Emerauld Green p/m wet to line my lower lash. 

I have Alpha Girl bp on my cheeks and Vanilla p/m to highlight. On lips I'm wearing my all time favourite combo of Lollipop Lovin l/s and Sock Hop l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Purples today... not really feeling it. There's nothing wrong with it, but it's just not a purple day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viz-A-Violet on the lid, Satellite Dreams in the crease, Fertile in the outer V, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
L'oreal HIP Cream Liner in Black to line.
Sweetness BPB on cheeks.
Politely Pink on lips._

 
So I went to the MAC counter last night, and the SA complimented me on my eye makeup. I told her I wasn't feeling it, that it just wasn't a purple day, and she definitely thought I was crazy. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? 





Today's FOTD:

Copperplate on the lid, Satin Taupe in the crease, Vanilla + Shroom to highlight.
Smolder to line.
Afterdusk on cheeks.
Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 17, 2008)

today i wore bare study pp from lashline to brow, deep truth on outer third and inner third, amber lights on middle of lid and blended into crease, and rose blanc on browbone, peachykeen blush, and sugar trance lg


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2008)

woodwinked on the lid
courdroy on the crease
motif as a highlight and tear duct
blue peep fluidline as a top liner
talent pool es on the bottom lid

ladyblush cheeks and global glow msf

hug me lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm loving blue brown lately and doing all these looks with it.

Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Tan p/m on the lid, Blue Brown p/m in outer lid and wet to line lower lashline, Tilt e/s in the crease, Embark e/s to darken crease, lightest gold shade from the BB shimmerbrick in Gold on inner tear duct, Vanilla p/m to highlight.

Cheeks: Eversun bpb, Sunspill loose bp

Lips: 3N (damn it, I wear this lipstick a lot)


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2008)

^ That's an awesome fotd, i would love to try it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 18, 2008)

Naked Lunch on the lid, Copperplate in the crease, Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight.
Clinique Cream Shaper in Chocolate Lustre to line (_veeerrry_ similar to Teddy).
True Romantic BPB on cheeks.
Intimidate Slimshine on lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

simple look for me today: Frisco Rose as base, Expensive Pink on lid, Star Violet in crease, Embark in outser V, Vanilla to highlight.
Stark Naked bpb on cheeks, Petticoat to highlight
Pomposity on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 20, 2008)

Very simple look today... planned to do more, but I had some random things come up. Psh.

Black mascara on lashes (CG Lash Blast in Very Black).
Trace Gold on the cheeks.
Prrr on the lips.

I love Trace Gold & Prr.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 21, 2008)

grand entrance on lid and post haste in crease, without a base. plushblack, and sugar trance lip gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Another minimal face today (i.e. no eye makeup) but I am wearing Dollymix on my cheeks and Lovelorn on my lips. Pretty.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 23, 2008)

Today I wore:

*Eyes:*
6th Sin Metal-X shadow base 
Too Faced "Jupiter" baked shadow on top
Entremauve crease (Nocturnelle)
Black Tied to deepen
Entremauve on lower lash line
Nanogold highlight 
Feline + Blacktrack liners

*Lips:*
Night Violet (Mattene)
Hothouse Lipglass (Strange Hybrid) - _This is seriously HOT stuff. It's Cult of Cherry lipglass's magenta coloured cousin._

*Cheeks:*
It was either Gleeful or Merrily.. cant remember!
Northern Light MSF


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 23, 2008)

today i wore my new pearlglide eyeliner for the first time, the brown one. i overdid it, because it was so easy to apply i applied so much, lol, that i had to smudge it out. then i used the lighter shade in cliniques coffee shop duo on my lid, and disco pink (i THINK its the name) in my crease, and some white hilighter from clinique. these shadows were a GWP that i got years ago, but still use in a pinch. very pretty colors. peachykeen on cheeks, and skew on lips


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2008)

Juxt on the lid
Wondergrass in the crease, blended with Parrot over it
Humid in the outer V and underneath
black eyeliner
Vanilla as a highlighter

Blush Springsheen


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 23, 2008)

Tease Me Quad, Phone Number e/l, Tease Me lipstick, Fool For You lipglass and Coygirl Blush today!  All items from the Tempt Me/Tease Me collection!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 23, 2008)

Neutral, interview face today:

Dazzlelight on lid
Wedge in crease
Espresso in outer V
Vanilla + Solar White to highlight
Graphic Brown to line

Blushbaby on cheeks

Bare on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 24, 2008)

Not an all MAC face... got some Ben Nye goodies, but I loved it so I wanted to share in case others could use the combo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base.
Ben Nye Chartreuse on lid (Kelly Green, Chartreuse, or even Juxt or Springtime Skipper would be good subs)
Ben Nye Amethyst in crease (Nocturnelle would work)
Carbon in the outer V
Vanilla + Ben Nye Iced Gold to highlight (Solar White would be a good option)
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

No lip color today... my lips are chapped.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ricepaper e/s all over lid
Hyacinth eye kohl on upper lid and waterline
Deep Truth e/s on upper lid, over eye kohl
(Maybelline clear mascara)
Blooming blush
Subculture and Beet lip liners
Blast O' Blue l/s
Rich & Ripe l/g

The result: a semi-smoky blue eye with a blue-rose duochrome lip. Very pretty!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, I had time and energy to put on a full face today for the first time in ages! I ended up with this:

UDPP + Bare study paint pot 
Silver Fog pigment from lash to brow
Climate Blue in crease
Cloudburst in outer v and to darken crease
Pearlglide liner in Black Russian

Pleasantry mineral blush

Politely pink lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 25, 2008)

Old faves today:

Painterly as a base
All That Glitters on lid
Twinks in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla + Shroom to highlight
Smolder to line

Eversun on cheeks
Shimpagne to highlight

VGV on lips


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

^ I am so glad your keeping this thread alive and i love your combo's!


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am all over this right now! I bought 2 things from the holiday collection (smokey eyes palette and coral lips palette) and i'm pretty much tapped out untill Dame Edna (MUST HAVE EVERYTHING!!)..............

..........so, Friday night i came home from a wonderful day of my regular shift at work + closing the office (the worst thing you can be asked to do here, it's so dull), i wasn't in the best mood of course, so i decided to go in and rearrange my stash so that I can use more of my products. I have 3 small plastic office-type containers from walmart ($4 each!!), each with 2 drawers, a top compartment that opens up and 2 open wells behind the compartment. and of course, they are all full now (i had to get rid of my MAC foundation cause it was making me break out like a mofo, so now there is some room for new pretties).........and lo and behold, i discovered about 20 things i didn't know i had (well, i had forgotten that i had!). so here's my list of what to use in the coming weeks (and i'm excited because it's like having new products!):

--- porcelain pink MSF (got it in a swap, forgot how nice it looks as a highlighter)
--- climate blue eyeshadow (i may try this one with pink pearl pigment, but it's great to line my eyes with -- makes my green even greener!)
--- love knot lustreglass (the prettiest pink shade with blue iridescence -- over utterly frivolous maybe?)
-- all my pigments! i've been neglecting them so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have: jardin aires, naked, pink pearl, blonde's gold, mauvement, shimmertime, and samples of lark about, vanilla (yes, i need a full sizer ASAP!), and a few others
-- fantastic plastic CCB (great highlighter, good as a base for pink eye looks too)
-- my 2 colour forms lipsticks -- naked to the core and inner hue (love both!!! naked to the core is amazing under bare necessity dazzleglass)
-- lollipop loving lipstick (i've been hoarding it since it's LE, but i love it SO MUCH i will just suck it up and buy another here or on Ebay. it's amazing under pucker tendertone -- gives it amazing depth!)
-- sweetie cakes lipglass (i don't care if it's winter, i'm gonna wear it! hot pink makes me feel very devious LOL)
-- smoking eyes quad (even though i just got the smokey eyes palette, this is such a great neutral smokey look. i may give this to my BFF though, i did her makeup once with this and it looks FABULOUS on her -- she needs satin taupe like woah and since i'm getting it in the new palette.......yaay i love to share!)
-- my pressed pigments -- subtle, blue-brown, violet, cornflower, fuschia, pink opal, deckchair, and a few others by me and my BFF -- she put them in little art-store plastic paint pots, a great way to press and store!)
-- springsheen blush (does not get NEARLY enough love from me, it's amazing)
-- all my eyeliners (i bought feline and fell in love, so i've been neglecting the rest of the troops: orpheus, rave, nightsky, foxy lady, permaplum and blooz)
-- paint pots! yes, i forgot about the paint pots. perky, groundwork and bare study are the only ones i have (although i fully intend to get more), and i really should use them more often (i've been using UDPP alot latley).
-- marisheeno lipstick. i scoured ebay for it -- took almost 6 months to find a legit one! just like lollipop loving, i'm afraid to use it. but it's so pretty, i gotta do it.
-- and finally the big one, cult of cherry lipglass. it's the only red i've ever found that i like on me, but i'm too afraid to wear it in public. rich and ripe has been a start for me as far as wearing darker shades, so i'm gonna give it a test run when i go hang out with some friends tonight (i know they will tell me if it looks dumb)

*phew* that's alot of shit to try. but, with a stash that is quickly taking over my dresser (and bank account..........), i have to start using stuff or swap it away. my new rule for purchases is i can't buy anything that looks like something i already have -- no matter how pretty it is! and no buying anything i KNOW i won't use, no matter how pretty it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this may save me from living in a refrigerator box.............._maybe_.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm loving blue brown lately and doing all these looks with it.

Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Tan p/m on the lid, Blue Brown p/m in outer lid and wet to line lower lashline, Tilt e/s in the crease, Embark e/s to darken crease, lightest gold shade from the BB shimmerbrick in Gold on inner tear duct, Vanilla p/m to highlight.

Cheeks: Eversun bpb, Sunspill loose bp

Lips: 3N (damn it, I wear this lipstick a lot)_

 

I LUV blue brown p/m!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in a rush today so simple look for me.

Eyes: Bare canvas as base, Blonde's Gold p/m as a wash on lid, Copperbeam p/m in the crease, UD 24/7 in Bourbon to line.

Cheeks: Love Joy mb

Lips: Soft and Slow l/g


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm joinin' in!

Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Illegal Cargo e/s (lid)
Deep Truth e/s (crease and lower lashline)
Black e/l 
Velvet Lady e/s (over e/l and outer v)
Annabelle Gunmetal e/l on lower lashline
mascara
random highlight colours

True Romantic BPB

Utter Pervette l/s
Viva Glam VI se l/g


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 28, 2008)

today it was rubenesque pp as base, goldmine on inner half of lid, expensive pink on outer half, and paradisco plus rule in crease, with a mixture of rose blanc and grand entrance as a hilight. talent pool and juxt to liner outer and inner halves of lower lashline. warmed msf on temples and cheeks, and love nectar lg. 

i have also been doing a lot of this: ricepaper from lashline to browbone, plus a vibrant color in my crease like poste haste or rule.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally wore makeup today after a couple days of being barefaced, so I had to do something a little more funky (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):

Painterly as a base
Ben Nye Sun Yellow on the lid (Chrome Yellow, Bright Sunshine would work)
Ben Nye Amethyst in the crease, blended towards browbone (Nocturnelle?)
Carbon in the outer V
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pinch O Peach on cheeks

Instant Gold on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2008)

We had our first snow today and it's not even November :/ So I wore warm colours to feel better.

Eyes: Cash flow p/p as base, Goldmine e/s in the inner corner, Off the Radar p/m on the lid, Heritage Rouge p/m in the crease, Solar White e/s to highlight.

Cheeks: Love Joy mb

Lips: Pomposity l/s


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2008)

MES Family Silver:

the darker half on the lid, applied with Fix+
the lighter half in the crease

Espresso in the outer V
Blacktrack fluidline
black mascara

blush Springsheen
CCB Pearl as a highlighter

l/g Jampacked


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 31, 2008)

Just don't feel like going out tonight, but I wanted to keep with my leopard theme so I used the same colors I would've used anyway:

Painterly as a base
Crystal Avalanche on inner 1/3 of lid
Woodwinked on the rest of the lid
Bronze in crease and blended towards browbone
Carbon in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero + Carbon to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Naked Lunch on lid
Blue Brown in the crease/outer V
Vanilla to highlight
L'oreal HIP Creme e/l in Black

Blushbaby on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 2, 2008)

In a hurry this morning, went with a tried & true combo. Still love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Study as a base
Shroom on the lid
Satin Taupe in the crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black liner

Plum Foolery on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 3, 2008)

Green & purples today. Not crazy about it, but I didn't know what I wanted to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Study as a base
Juxt on lid
Swimming in crease
Humid in outer V
Gorgeous Gold on tearduct
Violet p/m on lower lashline
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder + Carbon to line

Sunbasque on cheeks

Funshine on lips


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 4, 2008)

rubenesque pp
paradisco on inner half of lid, expensive pink on outer, 
swimming and humid in crease, 
ricepaper on brow.

skew on lips and peachykeen on cheeks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sure I've done this look at least 4 times before, but I slept in and was in a rush:

Cash flow as base
Gorgeous Gold on lid
Amber Lights in the crease
Evening Aura to highlight
Fuchsia pigment on lower lash line 
UD 24/7 in Bourbon to line - I'm going through this liner very fast :/

Love Joy mb and BB Shimmer Brick in Gold on cheeks

Dior Addict Ultra Shine l/s in 216


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 5, 2008)

Inspired by Shimmer's FOTD today... wasn't sure what I was going to do, so it helped a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Stila Kitten on lid
Go in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 6, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Silver Ring on lid
Knight Divine in crease
Flashtrack in outer V (Boo, can't make myself like this. I want Deep Truth!)
Vanilla + Crystal Avalanche to highlight
Smolder + Carbon to line

True Romantic on cheeks

Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2008)

today's look was green, and I think I went a lil overboard for work :/

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint as base
NYX Jumbo pencil in Lime (I love these pencils)
NYX Pearl Mania in Lime (inner corner, inner lower lashline)
Goldmine e/s (middle of lid)
Emerald Green (outer lid and crease, outer lower lashline)
Solar While e/s (to blend the crease and as highlight)
Lise Watier pencil in Black Gold to line

Cheeks
Sunspill bp

Lips
Lollipop Lovin' l/s
Sock Hop l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 8, 2008)

Really dig this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Dazzlelight on lid
Poison Pen in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
black creme liner

Stark Naked on cheeks

Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Jest on lid
Star Violet in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder + Carbon to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

15 Minutes on lips


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 11, 2008)

We all need to get back on this challenge in order to save for HK! Today I'm wearing all that glitters all over the lid, with twinks in the crease, graphblack technakol eyeliner, NYX 109 lashes(first time I got them both on right, thank you very much), and the CG eyelights mascara in black pearl. For lips its cork pencil (boring, I know) majestic l/g, with bare necessity D/G on top. I tried to add sweet as cocoa blush, but I haven't mastered blush yet.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm wearing a soft pink look today

Eyes
Frisco Rose p/p
NYX pearl Mania in Baby Pink
Vanilla p/m
Royal Flush p/m
Rimmel White e/l

Cheeks
Love Thing mb
Alpha Girl bp

Lips
Chatterbox l/s
Steppin out dazzleglass

I took some pics so I'll probably post an FOTD of this tonight or tomorrow


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 11, 2008)

lADIES YOU GUYS INSPIRE ME..i need to seriously do this as well. I am some stuff i know i dont use but am having trouble even thinking about looks i can go for. I have e/s like:
illegal cargo
flirty number
trax
seedy pearl
blue brown pigment
cool pink pigment..etc

that i just dont really know what to do with...i mean the seedy pearl and cool pink i can manage but blue brown?? or trax? and illegal cargo..reminds me how much i spend my money just because. flirty number is exactly like illegal cargo...any suggestions ladies? im gonna sit in front of the mirror today and see what i come up with.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ Blue brown is my favourite p/m. I use it at least once a week. Here's a look I posted in this thread w Blue Brown:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm loving blue brown lately and doing all these looks with it.

Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Tan p/m on the lid, Blue Brown p/m in outer lid and wet to line lower lashline, Tilt e/s in the crease, Embark e/s to darken crease, lightest gold shade from the BB shimmerbrick in Gold on inner tear duct, Vanilla p/m to highlight.

Cheeks: Eversun bpb, Sunspill loose bp

Lips: 3N (damn it, I wear this lipstick a lot)_

 
You can pretty much pair with with any taupe, blue, bronze or even purple colour you like.

HTH


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2008)

Bold & Brazen on lid
Espresso in crease
Heritage Rouge in outer V
Vanilla e/s + p/m to highlight
Smolder + Carbon to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## foizzy (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been on a smokey eye kick of late, and I'm trying to move away from using CARBON w/ everything!

Here's my first effort:

Eyes
Arena e/s - highlight
Expensive pink - 1st half of lid
Cranberry e/s - 2nd half of lid
Swiss Chocolate e/s - Crease
Coppering e/s - Crease (blended into Arena e/s)

Lips 
Money Honey Dazzleglass


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2008)

I really girled it up today with a pink/blue look to go with an ultra girly summer dress I wore.

*Eyes:
*Base was a pinky colour form my Paradise pastel pallet 
Too Faced Mess In A Dress - Lids (Romping would also work)
Stars n' Rockets - Centre of lids
Climate Blue - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue - Crease
Blue Flame - Crease
Bell Bottom Blue over Sharkskin s/s - Lower Lash Line
Heavenly Natural Beauty pigment in Wish - Highlight (Vanilla piggie or Nanogold would work)
Blacktrack

*Cheeks:*
Dollymix + Petticoat

*Lips:*
Pomposity! <3


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been wearing Cashflow recently as my go-to Paint Pot for bases. It's surprising how GORGEOUS it is under Kid, Mulch, Woodwinked, Magnetic Fields, Showstopper, etc.

Today was a lazyish day, so I'm only wearing Cashflow on lid, a little bit of Medium Shimmer (Mineralize Natural and Shimmer) on brow bone, and Plushblack.

For cheeks I shopped my stash! I'm wearing:
Playmate Pink on cheekbone
Pleasantry on Apple of Cheek
Refined Golden on cheekbone
Northern Light from apple to high cheekbone

So prettytyytytytytyt!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2008)

Eyes
Bare Canvas as base
NYX Baby Blue Jumbo Pencil as base for Tilt
Tilt e/s on lid
Amber lights e/s in the crease
Embark in outer V
Solar White as highlight
Lise Wattier e/l in Black Gold to line lower lashline

Cheeks
Eversun bpb
BB Shimmer Brick in Gold to highlight

Lips
Dior l/s in 216


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 12, 2008)

Eyes:
YSL Fard Eclat Ombre in Coffee Brown as a base
MAC Tan on the lid
MAC Club on the crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White as a highlighter
Pupa Ultraflex mascara in black

Cheeks:
Stila Cheek Color in Pretty

Lips:
Mac Syrup l/s
Clinique Glosswear for lips in Kitten Pink


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 14, 2008)

Eyes:
MAC Girl Friendly p/p as a base
MAC Pink Venus e/s on lid
MAC Blackberry e/s on crease
MAC Vanilla e/s to highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes mascara in brown

Cheeks:
MAC's Sweet William

Lips:
Clinique's Color Surge Impossibly Glossy l/g in Camisole


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2008)

Constructivist as base
Chocolate Brown p/m on lid
UD Zero in outer V (Black Tied or even Carbon would work)
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder with Carbon smudged over to line

Stark Naked on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## lsperry (Nov 15, 2008)

Got so many compliments on this look today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Gold Mode pigment (Rushmetal ’07) - lid
Quick Frost pigment - (Rushmetal ’07) - highlight
Velvet Moss es (discontinued) – inner crease
Femme Noir es (discontinued) – outer crease and lower liner
NARS Bengali es – upper crease
Smolder eye kohl – inner-rim liner
Blacktrack fluidline 
Lancome Defincils mascara

Cheeks – NARS Taos

Lips:
Culture Bloom ls (Culture Bloom ‘06)
Shine Manish lg (Manish Arora ‘08)
Miss Dynamite dazzleglass (Red, She Said ‘08)

I have small eyes and I sometime find the 224 or 217 brushes too big when trying to blend my crease area. I ordered the NARS 12 brush during the Sephora FF sale. I like it for what I call detailed blending (it’s has a smaller brush head that lets you get in there and do a good job of blending.) 

NW45 for reference.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 15, 2008)

Today I did a really bright green/teal look:

*Eyes:*
Rollickin p/p base
Wondergrass - Lid
Warm Chill - Centre of the lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Climate Blue - Outer V/Crease
Humid - Inner Crease
Gulf Stream - Lower lash line
Solar White + Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Feline/Blacktrack

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlight
Merrily + Northern Light

*Lips:*
Sugar Trance... (I wish this was perm!)

>_<


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 15, 2008)

*Eyes*:
Madina Milano Glamour Eyes cream e/s in 02 as base
MAC Evening Aura e/s on the lid
MAC Amber Lights e/s on the crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White e/s as a highlighter
Pupa Diva's Lashes mascara in brown

*Cheecks*:
Il Makiage Pressed Powder in Sun Bronze
Signature Minerals blush in Buff Apricot

*Lips*:
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Naked Lunch on lid
Copperclast p/m in crease/outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Stark Naked on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 16, 2008)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano Glamour Eyes cream e/s in 01 as base
MAC Sable on the lid
MAC Trax on the crease
MAC Modest Tone to highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes Mascara in brown

*Cheeks*:
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate Sculpt
MAC Beauty Powder Blush in Joyous

*Lips*:
MAC Twig Twig
Revlon Shiny Sheer l/s in Sheer Mauvy Star


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2008)

I did a neutral-ish look today. I think I've done many versions of this look before:

Eyes
Cash Flow p/p as base
Goldmine e/s on lid
Expensive Pink e/s in the crease
Cranberry e/s in the crease
Solar White e/s to highlight
Amber lights e/s on the lower lashline
Delphic fluideline to line 

Cheeks
Lovejoy mb
Sunspill loose bp

Lips
Spirit l/s
Hallucination Juicy Tube


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 18, 2008)

Today I did a neutralish look *gasp*. I'm so used to wearing bright colours so it was a big change for me. I really liked it though and I'm thinking this will make a great every day look. I also shaved about 10 minutes off of my getting ready time too!! More time for browsing Specktra before work lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
Groundwork p/p base
Mauvement pigment all over lid (Rushmetal, Overrich)
Beauty Burst crease (Barbie Loves Mac)
Dark Edge crease (Tempting Eyes, N Collection)
Carbon crease (just a bit to further darken)
Femme Fi - Highlight
Feline Kohl Power applied quite thickly and blended with 209 brush - top and bottom lash line
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks/Face:*
Lucent to highlight (Sheer Minerals)
Ablaze Blush (Smoke Signals)
Fix + - I forgot I even had this :/ 

*Lips:*
4N (N Collection)
Sugar Trance (Fafi)


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 18, 2008)

Today is 

*Eyes*
UDPP
Bare Study paint pot.
Cocomotion
Espresso
Vanilla

*Cheeks*
So Ceylon

Lips 
Creme D'Nude

It's a really pretty bronzy look.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2008)

I did this in a hurry but it came out much better than I thought. 

Eyes
Stilife paint as base
Copperplate e/s on the lid
Too Faced e/s in Dirt Bag in the crease
Carbon e/s to deepen crease
either Vanilla or Solar White to highlight (can't remember which)
UD 24/7 liner in Bourbon on lower lashline

Cheeks
Too Faced Blush in Lust is Love
Petticoat MSF

Lips
Swelter slimshine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 19, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Dazzlelight on lid
Copperplate in crease
Espresso in outer V and into crease
Carbon to darken outer V (tiny bit)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero + Carbon to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Lovelorn on lips


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 20, 2008)

Did one of my favorite neutral looks today.

Eyes:
UDPP
Painterly Paint Pot
Sunnydaze Pigment on the lid
Sunpepper Pigment in the crease and lined under the eyes on top of UD Bourbon 24/7 Liner
Black Tied e/s in outer v
Naked Pigment as a highlight
Lined with Blacktrack

Cheeks:
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Strawbaby l/s
Port Red l/s
Chanel Big Bang Glossimer


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

Eyes
Cash Flow as p/p base
Amber lights e/s on the lid
Vintage Gold p/m in the crease
Humid e/s in outer v
Vanilla p/m to highlight
Gosh liner in Golden Moss to liner lower lashline

Cheeks
Hard Candy bronzer
X-Rocks Blush
BB Shimmer Brick in Gold

Lips
Kirsch Matten


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 20, 2008)

*Eyes*
MAC All That Glitters - inner lid
MAC Woodwinked - outer lid
MAC Expensive Pink - outer C
MAC Star Violet - outer C
MAC All That Glitters - lower lashline (inner 2/3)
MAC Star Violet - lower lashline (outer 1/3)
MAC Studio Touch Up Stick in NW20 (waterline)
Pupa Ultraflex mascara in black

*Cheeks*
MAC Beauty Powder Blush in Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Full on Lust l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 20, 2008)

First time trying a cut crease today... I'll probably do it a little higher next time, but I'm still really digging this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Vanilla as a wash
Pen N Pink on lid
Embark in the crease and outer V
Satin Taupe in upper crease
Carbon in outer corners
Phloof! to highlight
black cream liner

Blushbaby on cheeks

Lovelorn on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

Eyes
Fresco p/p as base
Rose p/m on lid
Star Violet in the crease
Embark in outer v
Vanilla to highlight
Stila Bronze Smudge Pot to line lower lashline

Cheeks
Stark Naked bpb
Pearl Blossom bp

Lips
Please Me l/s
Palatial l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 22, 2008)

This was actually yesterday's look... probably not doing anything special today.

Painterly as a base
Amber Lights on lid
Trax in the crease and outer V
Nocturnelle above crease
Beauty Marked to deepen outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Trace Gold on cheeks

2N on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 22, 2008)

I am back in my apartment after 2 LONG months of sleeping in my brother's guest room while the plumbing was being repaired in our building. It's so much fun unpacking my makeup and re-discovering hidden treasures! Tomorrow's look will be:

Rubenesque PP as base
NYX "Golden" on lids
Wet n Wild "Paradise Cove" palette - wine shade, in crease
Urban Decay "Twice Baked", to darken outer v
MAC "Dazzlelight" as highlight
MAC Fluidline "Graphic Brown"
Black mascara

MAC "Light Flush" MSF 
MAC "Sunbasque" blush

Maybelline lipstick "Nude blush"
Rimmel gloss "East end snob"


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 23, 2008)

Loving this today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So glad I pulled out Deckchair and Time & Space!

Painterly as a base
Deckchair on lid
Time & Space in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Sweetness BPB on cheeks

Plink! on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 23, 2008)

*Eyes*:
MAC All That Glitters on lid
MAC Expensive Pink on crease
MAC Modest Tone on brow bone
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*:
Clinique Blushing Blush in Smoldering Plum

*Lips*:
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 24, 2008)

Soft pink look today, hmmm I think I do pink every Monday!

Eyes
Fresco Rose p/p as base
Pink Opal p/m wet on lid
Pink Pearl p/m in the crease
Graphology e/s lightly in outer v
Vanilla to highlight
Fuchsia p/m to line upper lashline
UD 24/7 e/l in 1999 to line lower lashline

Cheeks
Stark Naked bpb
Petticoat MSF

Lips
Pomposity l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 25, 2008)

Dark eyes and nude lips today. LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
UD Zero on lid (Black Tied would be a good sub)
Carbon over Zero 
Vanilla + Solar White to highlight
black creme liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Fleshpot on lips


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2008)

Today I busted out the Family Silver MES (which I NEVER use) and paired it with swimming and sumptuous olive.  Blacktrack and Port Red and I'm Christmas ready!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

today's look is a bronze-y eye, I still think that brown/bronze are not the best colours for me :/

Eyes
Stila Bronze Smudgepot as base
Mauvement p/m wet on inner lid
Bronze e/s in outer lid and crease
Carbon e/s in outer v
Melon p/m to blend out the crease and as highlight
Vanilla p/m as tear duct highlighter
UD 24/7 liner in Bourbon to line bottom lashline

Cheeks
Lovejoy mb
BB Shimmer brick in Apricot

Lips
Strange Hybrid l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 27, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Dazzlelight on lid
Wedge in crease
Go in outer V
Vanilla + Shroom to highlight
black liquid liner

Stark Naked on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight

VGV on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 28, 2008)

Soft look today.

Painterly as a base
Shimmertime on lid
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
black liquid liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Sugarrimmed d/g on lips


----------



## Little Addict (Nov 28, 2008)

I normally do the same eye look everyday:
Lancome 4 dreaming quad (comes with the gwp's normally ... no exact names for the e/s on the packaging)
Nars eyeliner in black moon
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara

but then I decided (thanks to this thread) that I would actually pop out all those lipcolors that I haven't used yet!
So today's is going to be Kirsch from CoC


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bright green eyes today...

Tarnish eye kohl on upper lid
Bitter e/s over Tarnish
Sour Lemon e/s all over lid
Smolder eye kohl on waterline
Swimming e/s over Smolder and in crease
Ricepaper e/s as brow highlight

Well Dressed blush

Redd l/l
Lady Bug l/s


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Today I went neutral  and it's cute as hell!

Bold and Brazen (lid)
Embark (crease)
Rice Paper (highlight)
HIP 905 black (eyeliner)

mystery blush
iman dark something or another contour cheek

viva glam V l/g

gonna have to re-up soon on my viva glam V that's my shit right there!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 1, 2008)

lazy Monday makeup:

Eyes
Cash flow p/p as base
Aquavert e/s on lid
Emerald Green p/m in the crease
Gorgeous Gold to highlight
Stila Jade Smudgepot to line lower lashline

Cheeks
X-Rocks blush
BB Apricot shimmer brick

Lips
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Sock Hop l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2008)

Painterly as a base
Vanilla p/m on lid and to highlight
Wedge in crease
Dark Edge in outer V
Smolder to line

Pinch O Peach on cheeks

Creme D'Nude + Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the look i did today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes
Fresco Rose as base
Pink Opal p/m - inner corner
Fuchsia p/m - lid
Print e/s - crease
Vanilla p/m - highlight
Wolf e/l - to line lower lashline

Cheeks
Soft Flame loose bp 

Lips
Please Me l/s
light pinky colour VS lipgloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 3, 2008)

Love this today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Dazzlelight on lid
Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Brule to highlight
black creme liner

Eversun + Shimpagne on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 4, 2008)

*Eyes*
Girl Friendly paint pot as base
Neutral Pink on lid
Dark Edge in crease
Modest Tone as highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*
Sweet William

*Lips*
Full On Lust l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

I finally did a natural look after a long time (well, this is natural for me!)

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint - base
Blonde's Gold p/m - all over lid
Expensive Pink e/s - lid
Heritage Rouge p/m - Crease
Embark e/s - outer v
Solar White e/s - tear duct
UD 24/7 liner in Baked - to line lower lashline

Cheeks
LoveJoy mb
BB Gold Shimmer Brick

Lips
Spirit l/s
Soft and Slow l/g


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is my first contribution to this thread b/c I absolutely loved the way my look came out today!

*Eyes*
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Naked Lunch all over the lid and as highlight
Top Hat on outer 2/3 of lid and lower lashline
Mystery in crease
Rave Pearlglide to line top
UD white 24/7 liner (cant remember the name) on lower waterline

*Face*
Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
Soft and Gentle MSF


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 7, 2008)

Loved my face today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly as a base
Ben Nye Sun Yellow on lid (Chrome Yellow or Golden Lemon would work)
MUFE 92 in upper crease and outer V (Violet, Parfait Amour, Nocturnelle possibly?)
Carbon in crease
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

not really feeling this today but I'll share it anyway. I don't think really warm and bronze colours suit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
Stila Bronze Smudge Pot as base
NYX Fanta Pearl Mania on lid
Coppering e/s on lid
Chocolate Brown p/m outer lid and crease
Melon p/m to blend out the crease, highlight brows and tear duct
UD 24/7 liner in Baked on lower lashline

Cheeks
LoveJoy mb
BB Shimmer Brick in Apricot 

Lips
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in 152


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing special today...

Painterly as base
All That Glitters on lid
Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Brule + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Teddy to line

Sunbasque on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

today I did simple eyes but pink glowing cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes
Bare Canvas as base
Vanilla p/m all over lid
Rose p/m blended in the crease
Lise Watier Black Gold eyeliner to line

Cheeks
Love Thing mb
Petticoat MSF

Lips
Chatterbox l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 11, 2008)

Green and brown today!

Eyes:
Bare Study pp (base)
Fresh Green Mix MES, mono side (on lid)
Tempting, Magnetic Fields (crease, outer v)
Your ladyship pm (highlight)
Coffee eyepencil

Cheeks:
Light Flush MSF
Peachykeen blush

Take a hint Tendertone on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 11, 2008)

Just playing around today... wanted to try a holiday look, but this didn't come out quite how I wanted. Maybe I'll try golden eyes and red lips tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Silver Fog on lid
UD Graffiti in crease (Kelly Green, Wondegrass would work)
Carbon in outer V
Brule + Crystal Avalanche to highlight
dark grey gel liner

Stark Naked on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight

Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 12, 2008)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p as base
MAC Vex on lid
MAC Falling Star in crease
MAC Modest Tone to highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 12, 2008)

Tomorrow I am going to whip out some stuff I bought this summer but never even used (eye stuff):

MAC Lark about pm
NYX Space eyeshadow
MAC Thunder eyeshadow
Prestige Kohl liner (dark purple - can't remember the name)


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 15, 2008)

Today:

Bare study PP
Pink split MES-solid shade on whole lid, marbled side in crease
Smoke and diamonds in crease
Phone number eye kohl

Benefit Dallas blush
Pearl blossom BP (Barbie)

Politely pink lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2008)

Today's look is sorta neutral

Eyes
Bare Canvas as base
Copperplate e/s on lid
Embark e/s in the crease 
Carbon e/s to darken outer v but just a little
Solar White e/s to highlight
Delphic Fluideline to liner lower lashline

Cheeks
Eversun bpb
Sunspill loose bp

Lips
High Top Fafi l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 18, 2008)

Finally wore something worth posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'd be a good holiday look!

Painterly as a base
Aromaleigh Party Dress on lid (Woodwinked, Goldmine, any lighter gold will work)
MUFE 92 in crease/outer V (Parfait Amour or Nocturnelle as subs)
Aromaleigh Almost Midnight over #92 (Violet p/m would be a great dupe)
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
black creme liner

Trace Gold on cheeks

Bonus Beat on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ That's a great look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so want the MUFE No.92! My Sephora is always sold out


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2008)

So for today i really shopped my stash
Eyes: UD PP, painterly paint pot, pure ore metal x shadow, gorgeous gold on top of it. Humid in the crease and a bit of carbon. I have picutres but i don't know if i'll post :s

Cheeks: margin blush and material gold metal urge shadow as a highlight.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

I tried something different today too, my eyebrows are still not fixed so I don't know if I post pictures :/

Eyes
Cash Flow p/p
Goldmine e/s
Star Violet e/s
Solar White e/s
Stila Black Smudge Pot
NYX Black e/s

Cheeks
Lovejoy mb
Sunspill loose bp

Lips
Long Stem Roses


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ That's a great look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so want the MUFE No.92! My Sephora is always sold out_

 
Definitely get one when you can. Most gorgeous purple ever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing a very different look for me today... "clean" eyes and red lips. Love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Brule on lid
Cork in crease
Vanilla p/m to highlight
black liquid liner

Trace Gold on cheeks

Brick l/l to line
Ruby Woo + Clear Lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 21, 2008)

I went for something I wouldn't normally wear today and I loved it. I'm learning to love copper tones!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice Paint Pot (Fafi)
Heavenly Natural Beauty "Desire" (looks a bit like Coppering) - Lids
A Little Folie - Crease (The Originals)
Beauty Marked - Outer V + Lower lash line
Femme Fi - Highlight (Neo Sci-Fi)
Kajal - Upper + Lower lash line
Plushlash - Mascara 

*Face:*
Pink Platinum - Highlight (Metal Urge)
Ablaze - Blush (Smoke Signals)
So Ceylon MSF - (Sheer Minerals)

*Lips:*
Ornamental Lustreglass


----------



## amber_j (Dec 22, 2008)

I decided to revisit my Fafi quads to see if my love-hate relationship with them could blossom into something more positive. Today I wore:

*Perky paint pot
*Fafi Eyes 1
  -Pink Venus in the centre of my eyelid
  - Howzat in the inner and outer corners, blended into the Pink Venus and slightly around the back of it (if that makes sense)
  - Hey in the inner corner
*Lashings of black liquid liner and mascara

Gave me the perfect girlie pink smokey look. A MAC MA actually complimented me on my eye makeup!

Now on to the Fafi Eyes 2 quad...


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 23, 2008)

I did an inventory of my eyeshadows the other night. Sacred heart of Jesus, but I have a lot. And here I was going around thinking I should get some more now that I go back to work full time again! Nope, I will keep shopping my stash.

Today:

Bare study PP (I have to play around with my other PP's soon!)
Ricepaper on lids, up to crease
NYX walnut in crease
Signed, sealed in outer v
Solar White to highlight and in inner corners
Raven kohl power to line

Gentle mineral blush

Flattering lipstick (mattene)
Rimmel lipgloss in Eastend snob


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend got me thinking about wearing purples, so that's what I went with today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful Iris on lid
Poison Pen in crease
MUFE 92 in upper crease
Signed, Sealed in outer corners
Brule + Pink Opal to highlight
Permaplum to line

Sweetness on cheeks
Pink Opal to highlight

Politely Pink on lips


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 23, 2008)

We're going out for dinner and drinks with DF's boss tonight, so I thought I'd bust out my CoC lol..I really liked the final results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face-

*-Bare Escentuals Summer Bisque
*-Bare Escentuals Light foundation
*-Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil
*-Enough Said Beauty Powder Blush

Lips-

*-Cult of Cherry lipglass

Eyes-

*-Soft Ochre paint pot
*-Tempting Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Sharp on inner half of lid
-Dark Edge on outer half of lid
-Tempting blended in middle of lid
-Next to Nothing on brow bone
*-Blacktrack on upper lashline
*-Dark Edge on lower lashline


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 24, 2008)

*Eyes:*
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Magnetic Fields - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes mascara (brown)

*Cheeks*
Clinique Blushing Blush in Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Plink
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 24, 2008)

Perverted Pearl on lid
Silver Ring on outer 1/3 of lid
Knight Divine in crease
Carbon in outer V
Brule + Crystal Avalanche to highlight
black liquid liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Pink Opal to highlight

Melrose Mood + Fleshpot on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 25, 2008)

Loved yesterday's look & really happy with today's look too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naked Lunch on inner lid
Trax on outer lid and crease
Nocturnelle in outer V and upper crease
Carbon in outer V to darken
Brule + Nylon to highlight
Permaplum to line

Plum Foolery on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 26, 2008)

Painterly paint pot
Stila Kitten all over lid
NYX chrome eyeshadow in Beanie in crease
MAC Sketch (LOVE!!!) in outer v and to line 

MAC Shimpagne
Benefit Dallas blush

Viva Glam V on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 26, 2008)

*Eyes:*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
Pupa Multiplay pencil in 08 (brown) - upper lashline
Careline eye pencil in Olive Green - lower lashline
Pupa Ultraflex mascara in black

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous 

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 28, 2008)

I practised my smokey eye application today! Didn't end up too shabby, although I am far from perfect.

Painterly PP
Stila Chinois on browbone and to blend
MAC Fiction on lid
Too Faced Shooting Star in crease, outer v and smudged over eyeliner
MAC Solar White on inner corners
NYX black pencil liner


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 29, 2008)

I love my look today!

Bare study PP
Petalescent on inner lid
Floral Fantasy on outer lid and crease
Graphology in crease and to darken outer v
Dazzlelight to highlight and inner corners
NYX black pencil liner

Pleasantry blush

40s pink mattene lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 29, 2008)

Love this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moon's Reflection on lid
Parfait Amour on outer 1/3 of lid and into crease
MUFE 92 in upper crease and outer V
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Take A Hint Tendertone on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Eyes:*
a shadow from Revlon's Illuminance creme shadow quad in Khaki Suede - base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Star violet - crease and lower lashline 
MUFE Star Powder in 922 - to blend
MAC Modest Tone - crease
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in Prune Balconnet

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano Cheek to Cheek blush in 06
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Il Makiage l/g in Toffee


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 30, 2008)

Simple, but pretty look today... loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sunnydaze on lid
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder to line, Carbon smudged over top

True Romantic on cheeks

Intimidate on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 1, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Humid - lid
MAC Steamy - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight

*Cheeks:*
Stila Cheek Color in Pretty

*Lips:*
Clinique Impossibly Glossy l/g in Camisole


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 3, 2009)

Love today's look... hadn't used these colors in forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Freeze on lid
Trax in crease
Cranberry in outer V
Beauty Marked in very outer corners
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
black creme liner

Dollymix on cheeks

No lip color today, just lip balm


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 3, 2009)

I am working on my NY resolution, to be more daring and use colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Study pp
Shimmertime pigment on inner lid+brow
Revved-up on middle lid
Climate Blue on outer lid, crease
Black Russian to line

Pleasantry blush

In 3D lipglass


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2009)

back to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though my look made me happy

eyes
Stilife paint - base
Solar white e/s - inner lid
Rose p/m - lid
Bronze e/s - crease
Blanc Type e/s - highlight
UD 24/7 in Bourbon - lower lashline

Cheeks
Eversun bpb
BB Shimmerbrick in Apricot

Lips
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Sock Hop l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 6, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano Glamorous Eyes in 11 (brown base)
Amber Lights - lid
Star Violet - outer C
Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight

*Cheeks*:
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*:
VGV l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 8, 2009)

*Eyes: *
YSL fard eclat in 02 - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Sable - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes Mascara - brown

*Cheeks*:
MAC Spaced Out 

*Lips*:
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 8, 2009)

Stars N Rockets on lid
Poison Pen in crease
Ben Nye Amethyst in outer V (sub Nocturnelle)
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder + Carbon smudged over to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Take A Hint Tendertone on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 9, 2009)

I had very little time this morning, so I did a very simple look:

UDPP
NYX chrome eyeshadow in Antique (gorgeous!!) on lid
Femme-Fi to highlight
Buried Treasure to line

Springsheen blush

Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 10, 2009)

A bit more colour today!

Rubenesque PP
Solar White (inner lid, highlight)
NYX Jungle Fever on mid lid
Club on crease and outer v
Mystery kohl power to line

Light Flush MSF
Peachykeen blush

Lollipop lovin' lipstick


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

Quick and easy look this morning

Eyes
UDPP
Groundwork paint pot
All That Glitters E/S on the lid
Saddle E/S in the crease
Shroom E/S to highlight
loreal HiP cream liner un black
CG lash blast mascara

Face
MSFN in medium dark

Lips
Chapstick (I was really in a rush!)


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Jan 10, 2009)

A quick, vaguely BBR-inspired look today:
Ricepaper all over lid
Trax in crease
Sumptuous Olive to line upper lid
Benefit Dandelion on cheeks
Lychee Luxe l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 10, 2009)

*Eyes:*
YSL fard eclat in 02 - base
MAC Woodwinked - inner lid
MAC Steamy - outer lid
Il Makiage Black Onyx - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Light Petrol - lower lashline

*Cheeks:*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*:
VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally put a real face on today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Retrospeck on lid
Mythology in crease
Star Violet in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Permaplum to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Hush, Hush, Tendertone on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano Glamorous Eyes in 02 - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prun balconnet

*Cheeks:*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips:*
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 13, 2009)

Look for school today:

Eyes: 

UDPP
Knight Divine on lid and up to crease
Wintersky (crease)
Vanilla (highlight)
Stars N' Rockets (outer part of crease over Wintersky)

True Romantic blush

All's Fair l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like today's look!

Frostlite fluidline as base
Silver Fog pigment on inner lid and browbone
NYX Space e/s on outer half of lid, crease
Knight (from holiday palette 2007) to darken crease
Phone Number kohl to line

Pleasantry blush

A L'Oreal lipgloss that I forgot the name of... it's pink in any case


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 15, 2009)

Dazzlelight on lid
Wedge in crease
Espresso in outer V
Brule to highlight
Blitz & Glitz to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Strawberry Blonde l/g on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 16, 2009)

Matte look today

*Eyes*
Bare Canvas as base
Blanc Type e/s - inner corner and highlight
Poison Pen e/s - middle of lid
Poste Haste e/s - outer lid and crease
UD 24/7 in 1999 to liner lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Love Thing mb
Petticoat MSF

*Lips*
All's Fair l/s


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2009)

Eyes: Mythology (lid), Emabark (crease), Daisy chain (highlight). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips: Gentle simmer slimshine

Cheeks: Gentle minerlize powder blush.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 17, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano Glamorous Eyes in 02 - base
Amber Lights - lid
Il Makiage Black Onyx - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex Mascara in black

*Cheeks*:
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips:*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

eyes
Fresco Rose p/p - base
Pink Pearl p/m - lid
MUFE #92 - crease
Vanilla p/m - highlight
UD 24/7 liner in 1999 - lower lashline

Cheeks
Pleasantry mb
Pearl Blossom bp

Lips
Please Me l/s
Snowscene l/g


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Eyes: UD PP (base)
Time and space (lid)
Mothborwn (crease)
Dangerzone (black part on top of mothbrown and lower lashline)
Shore leave topped with magic dust (highlight)
Bankroll pearl glide liner (lower lashline)

Cheeks:
NARS Orgasm blusher.

Lips: 
Snob Appeal Lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 20, 2009)

UDPP, Bare Canvas
Peach e/s from Milani Sedona Sunset quad (on lid)
Femme Fi to highlight
Magnetic Fields in outer v and crease, smoked out a little
Buried treasure to line

Northern Lights MSF

Haven't decided on lips yet


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 20, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Shale - lid & lower lashline
MAC Sable - crease
MAC Falling Star - outer crease & outer lower lashline
Pupa Multiplay black eye pencile - upper lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
Clinique Blushing Blush in Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat MSF

*Lips*
VG II l/s
Clinique glosswear in Kitten Pink


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 20, 2009)

First time contributing to this thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:

UDPP
Era
Go
Ricepaper

Cheeks:
Nothing!  

Lips:

Nymphette l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 20, 2009)

It's pretty cold outside so I wore this "warm weather" look to distract myself from the cold

Eyes
Bare Canvas paint
Goldmine e/s - inner lid
Amber Lights e/s - middle lid
Expensive Pink e/s - crease 
Solar while e/s - highlight

Cheeks
NARS Deep Throat blush

Lips
Swelter slimshine


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 21, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Girl Friendly p/p - base
Pink Venus - lid
Sumptuous Olive - crease
Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes Mascara - brown

*Cheeks:*
Gleeful

*Lips:*
Syrup l/s
Clinique glosswear in Kitten Pink


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2009)

Eyes: Blacktrack fluidline (base for lid)
Painterly paint pot (base for browbone)
Cork and Bronze eyeshadow (crease) 
Carbon topped with blacktied (lid)
Femme fi (highlight)
Feline kohl power and mascara

Cheeks: Blossoming creme blush, hipness powder blush and gold deposit msf

Lips: Masque lipstick and fluster rose lusterglass


----------



## tigerli17 (Jan 22, 2009)

I love my look today, my first time using my cool holiday piggies :-D

Eyes:
Bare Study Paintpot
Naked pigment on Lid
Quietly Pigment in crease
Pinked Mauve in outer V
Rapidblack Penultimate Liner
Feline on waterline
Rave on lower lash line

Cheeks:
Flower Mist Dew

Lips:
Quiet Please L/S
Snowscene L/G


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 22, 2009)

I love my eyes today!

Bare Canvas paint
Lily Lolo mineral e/s in Sandy Shore (lid)
Taupe e/s from Wet'n Wild Sand Castle palette (crease)
MAC Mystery (outer lid and crease)
Femme Fi to highlight
Coffee eyepencil

Gentle mineralized blush

Politely Pink l/s


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 22, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Revlon creme shadow from the Khaki Suede quad - base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
MUFE 922 Star Powder - lid
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano creme blush in 06
MAC Petticoat
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s
Clinique gloaawear in Kitten Pink


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 23, 2009)

Bare Study PP
Play on Plums MES - marbled side on lid, solid in crease
Dazzlelight to highlight
Raven Kohl power to line

Shimpagne MSF
Sunbasque blush

Sandy B lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 23, 2009)

Haven't been wearing hardly any makeup lately, but I love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly as a base
Goldmine on lid
Woodwinked on outer half of lid & inner half of lower lashline
Romp in crease, blended upwards & outer half of lower lashline
Embark in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
black creme liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude + Lovelorn on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 25, 2009)

Loving this look today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Solar White on lid
Go in crease and outer V
Vanilla + Shroom to highlight
dark brown liquid liner

Stark Naked on cheeks + Petticoat to highlight

Prrr on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 25, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Soft Touch Stay Shade creme e/s in Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex mascara in black

*Cheeks*:
MAC Sweet William

*Lips*:
Clinique l/s in Bamboo Pink


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 28, 2009)

I dug out quite a few forgotten items today!

Fresh Cement shadestick
Cocomotion pigment on lid
Vanilla pigment on inner corners, highlight
Club in crease
Buried treasure to line

Benefit Dallas blush

Subculture lipliner
Lollipop Lovin lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 28, 2009)

contribution for today:

Eyes:
Stilife paint
Chartreuse p/m
Bronze e/s
Embark e/s
Blanc Type e/s
Emerald Green p/m wet to line lower lashline

Cheeks
Eversun bpb
Alpha Girl bp

Lips
Marquise D' l/s
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 28, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Beige-ing s/s - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay eye pencil in 08
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt
Clinique Blushing Blush in Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s


----------



## nunu (Jan 28, 2009)

Eyes: UD PP, amber lights (lid), mulch (crease), Daisy chain and Dream maker (highlight), Embark (outer corner)

Lips: pink manish lipglass.

Cheeks: sunbasque blush and gold deposit msf.


----------



## makeba (Jan 28, 2009)

this look was pretty sweet today but unfortunately i couldnt go anywhere for someone to see it becuz we were snowed in!!! oh well here is what i used today.
eyes: UDPP, tan ray as a base, creme de violet on entire lid, deep truth in the
         crease and outer v. soft brown for upper crease and saddle to blend 
          the crease colors. print in the outer v. blooz to line upper waterline.
cheeks:  lovejoy
lips:       love nectar, plum lipliner
even my kids were like, "Mom you look beautiful." whoa that made me feel real good.


----------



## Rancas (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's mine for today-

Eyes:
Rubenesque PP on lids
Golden Lemon p/g on lids
Pink Pearl p/g in crease
Naked p/g on browbone
Nightfish Fluidline on upper

Blush:
Dainty

Lips:
Lustering l/s
Morning Glory l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty neutral today, but I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly paintpot
Shroom all over
Haux in crease
Graphic brown fluidline

Shimpagne
Sunbasque blush

Honey Moon lipstick
3D lipglass "Synched up"


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 29, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC Beige-ing s/s - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Top Hat - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay pencil in 08
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*:
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 30, 2009)

Finally wore some makeup, really loving this... going to be my new go-to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Constructivist as a base
Romp on lid and blended into crease
Carbon lightly in outer V
Brule + Solar White to highlight
black creme liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude + Lovelorn on lips (new fave combo!)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

tried something different with e/s base today

eyes
Fresco Rose p/p - base
Tilt e/s - lid
BB Pink Bronze e/s -outer lid
Post Haste e/s - crease
Solar White e/s - highlight

Cheeks
Pleasantry mb
Pearl Blossom bp

Lips
Long Stem Roses slimshine


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2009)

I was inspired today by an FOTD by Purity, which I found when searching for looks with Artifact paintpot!

Artifact PP (on lid)
Painterly PP (on browbone)
Rose Blanc on inner corner, browbone
Expensive Pink on middle lid
Milani Flare on outer lid
Beauty Marked in crease and to line lower lashes
Blitz n glitz fluidline on upper lashline

Shimpagne
Benefit Dallas blush

Lollipop lovin'
Synched up lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 31, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer c
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl Gel Eyeliner

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Posey

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 2, 2009)

Inspired by a tut by Makeupgeek!

Fresco Rose PP
All that glitters on lid
Vanilla pm to highlight
Dark brown e/s from an old H&M palette in crease
Coffee eyepencil

Shimmer part from MSF Medium light/Shimmer
Peachykeen blush

Midimauve lipstick


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 2, 2009)

After keeping aside my Gentle Fumes Quad for 1yr plus, I finally found a way to make it works. 

Rondelle on inner to middle of lid
The darker e/s on the corner of eyes & crease


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 2, 2009)

wow there was some stuff i saw from when i first started and i wasnt that good and i didnt really like it but now i tried it and i can blend and overall do makeup much better and i fell in love with quite a few things


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to MelodyAngel for reminding me of Antique green pigment! It is sooo beautiful!

Painterly PP
Stila Kitten all over
Antique green on outer lid, crease
Too Faced baked e/s in Moon beam
Mystery kohl power

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Lollipop Lovin' lipstick


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2009)

I have not posted in here for aaages >_< Been hangin out in the Aussie forum! Today I did *another* teal look.

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft paint pot
Big T mixed with Gulf Stream - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Cloudburst - Crease
Plumage - Outer V
Shimmermoss - Inner corners
Warm Chill - Brow Highlight
Mystery Kohl Power - Lower lash line
Inglot #70 (A bright teal colour) - over top of Mystery
Reflects Transparent Teal - Lids
Feline Kohl Power
Blacktrack
Lash Blast

*Face/Cheeks:
*Lucent Sheersheen Powder
Fashion Frenzy + Dollymix
Petticoat MSF

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
A light application of Crushed Bougainvillea CCB topped with Love Knot lustreglass


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 5, 2009)

Painterly PP
Shore Leave all over
Purple and reddish brown from WnW palette "Paradise Cove", layered in crease
Raven Kohl Power

Gentle mineral blush
Barbie BP Pearl blossom

NYX lipstick in Bloom
Some pink shimmery lipgloss by H&M


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 6, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano Glamorous Eyes creme e/s in 06 (purple) - base
MAC Vex - lid
MAC Scene - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William

*Lips*
Clinique Camisole l/g


----------



## foizzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Today I'm wearing:

Cheeks: Profusion l/s, joyous bp

Lips: Profusion l/s, Money Honey dg

Face: Deep dark blot powder

Eyes: Revlon 3D mascara


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally wearing something worth posting again lol... love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bare Study as a base
Naked Lunch on lid
Satellite Dreams + Fertile in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla + Seedy Pearl to highlight
black liquid liner

Stark Naked on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 7, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Pink Venus - lid
Il Makiage Black Onyx - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks:*
MAC Posey

*Lips:*
MAC Strawbaby l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 7, 2009)

Clinique Lucky Penny on lid (Time & Space would be a great dupe!)
Vanilla p/m to highlight
Teddy to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Starlet Kiss on lips

Very simple, but I'm loving it!


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 8, 2009)

Purple day today-I used my Nice Vice paintpot for the first time since buying it!

Nice Vice PP
Milani Wild Violets quad - all 4 colours: Light lavender all over, medium purple on mid lid, dark purple in crease and outer v, Stars n' Rockets dupe to line lower lashes
NYX black eyeliner pencil

Gentle Mineralize blush

Stila Lipglaze in Passionfruit


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano no.10 creme e/s - base (goldish green)
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Fiction - middle lid
MAC Humid - outer C
MAC Satin Taupe - to blend
MAC Melon - highlight

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo - Accentuate/Sculpt
Stila Pretty
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Plink!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 11, 2009)

This was ok, might be better with a few tweaks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SWeet Sage as a base on lid
Old Gold on lid
Pink Pearl in upper crease
Embark in crease
MUFE 92 in outer V
Vanilla + Shroom to highlight
dark brown liquid liner

Dollymix on cheeks


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

Soft and Sweet Smokey today ~

Eyes ~
UDPP
Pinkling (Chromezone 2) for base colour
Wintersky inner corner, inner lid & inner lower lashline
Gentle Fume middle lid and outer lid
Silver (frost) pigment outer V, crease & outer lower lashline
Pink Opal pigment highlight to brow
Lancome mascara

Cheeks ~
Emote to contour
Stark Naked to highlight

Lips ~
Cali Dreamin
Pink Treat liner


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 11, 2009)

Purple again!

Silverblue shadestick
Parfait amour on lid
Moth brown in crease
Your ladyship to highlight
Phone Number eyekohl

Petticoat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Politely Pink l/s
Energy lipglass (3d)


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Kitschmas - lid
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*:
MAC Posey

*Lips*:
MAC Plink!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, I haven't posted in here for a while. Damn crazy work schedule!

*Eyes*
Painterly p/p - base
Jewel Blue e/s - lid
Top Hat e/s - crease
Graphology e/s - outer v
Blanc Type e/s - highlight
UD 24/7 in 1999

*Cheeks*
Stark Naked bpb
Pearl Blossom bp

*Lips*
Creme Cup l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 12, 2009)

Not really digging this today, but it's on and I was too lazy to do it over.

Painterly as a base
UD Zero on lid (Black Tied or Carbon would work)
Humid in crease
Juxt above crease
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
UD Zero to line

Blushbaby on cheeks


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 13, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Soft Touch Cocoa Plum creme e/s
MAC 100 Strokes - lid
MAC Expensive Pink - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
MAC Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner - upper lashline
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Blush*
MAC Sculpt & Shape in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Posey
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG II l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2009)

Didn't get around to posting this yesterday, but my look:

Bright Side on lid
Gallery Gal in crease
Greensmoke in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Tarnish to line

Pinch O Peach on cheeks

VGV l/g on lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2009)

Playing with my MES and some older blush & lipstick today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cash Flow PP as base
Illusionary MES on lid
Burning Ambition MES in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Smolder to line, Carbon smudged over

Fleurry on cheeks

La-di-bra! on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife paint - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
MAC Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner - upper lashline
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
MAC 100 Strokes - lower lashline (over the pencil)
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Posey
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2009)

long time no post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes
Painterly p/p - base
Copper p/m - lid
Star Violet e/s - crease
Solar white e/s - highlight
Embark e/s - outer v
Melon p/m - tear duct
UD 24/7 in Bourbon - lower lashline

Cheeks
Love Joy mb

Lips
Craving l/s


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Satin Taupe - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Talons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 23, 2009)

Really like today's face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Used Gold Dusk & Stark Naked, hadn't used either in awhile.

Painterly as base
Gold Dusk p/m on lid
Bronze in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Brule to highlight
UD 24/7 e/l in Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight

Prrr on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 24, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Amber Lights - lower lashline
Bourjois Talons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2009)

today it's a pretty simple look for me!

cash flow paint pot
golden olive pigment
vanilla pigment
deep blue green pigment
blitz and glitz fluidline
mascara - colossal

redhead msf

little vi lustreglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 24, 2009)

Very different look than usual for me today... not sure how I feel about it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Mutiny on lid
Espresso in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder to line, Carbon smudged over

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Fresh Buzz on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 25, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Stilife - base
Stila Chinchina - lid
MAC Woodwinked - outer C
MAC Expensive Pink - crease
Pupa Multiplay taupe-grey pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Talons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 25, 2009)

Love this look today, especially the lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Vanilla to highlight browbone
Phloof! to highlight tearduct
Teddy to line

EM Nick Nack on cheeks (Blushbaby or any neutral pink would do)

Creme Cup + Partial To Pink on lips

(Whhhhyyy are the Cremesheen Glass LE? Whhhhyyy?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 25, 2009)

pink/gray look today:

Eyes
Painterly p/p - base
Post Haste e/s - lid
Moth Brown e/s - crease
Graphology e/s - outer v
Vanilla p/m - highlight

Cheeks
Stark Naked bpb
Pearl Blossom bp

Lips
Chatterbox l/s


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 26, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano white creme eyeshadow - base
Stila Chinchina - lid
MAC Woodwinked - outer C
MAC All That Glitters - inner C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Subculture l/l
Hug Me l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 26, 2009)

Vex on lid
Juxt in upper crease
Swimming in lower crease
Humid in outer V
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
black liquid liner

True Romantic on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano white creme eyeshadow - base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
Stila Illimani - lid & lower lashline
MAC Dark Edge - outer C & outer lower lashline
MAC All That Glitters - inner C & tear duct
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Nouveau-Frou l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 27, 2009)

Painterly as a base
Expensive Pink on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Ben Nye Amethyst in outer V (Nocturnelle would work)
Sketch to darken outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Permaplum to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Vanilla p/m to highlight

High Tea on lips


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Feb 27, 2009)

Eyes:
The light color from Tempting Quad (Don’t know the name)
Texture in crease
Lucky Tom on outer V
Brown eyeliner
Lash Blast

Face:
Bare Minerals
Peachykeen blush.

Lips:
To Swoon For l/s
Nice Kitty l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano purple creme eyeshadow - base
MAC Shale - lid
MAC Trax - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prun balconett

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 2, 2009)

I like this soft FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as a base
Jest on lid
Revved-Up in crease
Heritage Rouge in outer V
Vanilla + Lily White p/m to highlight
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Petticoat to highlight

Moonstone on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 2, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MA VG VI l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 3, 2009)

Today:

Painterly PP
Vex e/s all over
Purple side of Earthly Riches MES in crease
Blacktrack

Blonde MSF

Strawberry blonde lipgloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure I like this today, but honestly, I think it's one of those days where it really wouldn't have mattered what I put on my face. Ah well, there's always tomorrow and at least I shopped my stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Seedy Pearl packed on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Fertile in outer V and smudged over bottom liner
Vanilla e/s + Pink Opal to highlight
Permaplum to line
UD Zero on waterline

Dollymix on cheeks
Pink Opal to highlight

Plink! on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 4, 2009)

*Eyes*:
Soft Touch Fawn Pearl creme e/s - base
Stila Chinchina - lid
MAC Club - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally found a way to wear Post Haste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly as base
Pink Freeze on lid
Post Haste in crease
Beauty Marked in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Smolder to line

Dollymix on cheeks
Vanilla p/m to highlight

Fresh Buzz + Lovelorn on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
Stila Chinchina - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - crease
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
VG VI l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2009)

today i wore the following - 

rose gold pigment
rose pigment
ruby red pigment
shroom eyeshadow
blitz and glitz fluidline
all's fair lippie
tippy blush
blonde msf


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Not sure I like this today, but honestly, I think it's one of those days where it really wouldn't have mattered what I put on my face. Ah well, there's always tomorrow and at least I shopped my stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean, I feel the same way today!

My face:

Painterly PP
Matte cream e/s from Coastal Scents 88 palette
Fig.1 in crease
NYX Nude pearl for shimmer under brow
Raven Kohl power

Gentle blush

NYX lipstick in Bloom
3D lipglass in Energy

Next week I have an additional challenge for myself: To use more colours!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ I'm glad you know what I mean! One of my fave MAC MA's looked at me like I was crazy when I told her that, LOL. I actually really like today's face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Brule + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Teddy to line

Dollymix on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 7, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC All That Glitters - lashline to brow
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper and lower lashline
Bourjois Talons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo - Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Gleeful 

*Lips *
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 8, 2009)

I am actually wearing colours today!

Bare Study PP
Solar White e/s on brow bone and inner corners
Parrot on lid
NYX Taupe e/s in crease
NYX Dark Brown e/s in outer crease
L'Oreal HIP duo in Saucy - dark brown side to darken crease

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Subculture lipliner
Blow Dry lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 8, 2009)

Today's Purim (a Jewish holiday during which we were costumes) so I went a little wild 

*Eyes*
Rainbow eyes: the eyeshadows I used (inner to outer corner)
MAC Flip
MAC Falling Star
MAC Warm Chill
MAC Steamy
MAC Star Violet

Careline black e/l pencil - tightline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo - Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Joyous
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Syrup l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

I shopped my stash today!

Eyes
Cash Flow p/p - base
Solar White e/s - inner lid
Goldmine e/s - mid lid
Amber Lights e/s - outer lid and crease
Blanc Type e/s - highlight

Cheeks
Lovejoy MB
Sunspill loose bp

Lips
Spirit l/s
Lancome Hallucination Juicy Tube


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is a great idea!  Used my bare slimshine today, which I love but which always gets neglected for newer things.  So glad I did.


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano #03 creme e/s (silvery shade)
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Plink!
Victoria Secret I Want Candy


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw a FOTD in the FOTD forum using white gold and purple (blindpassion... maybe?!?), and it inspired me to use gold and purple today. I want to try this with Solar White instead of Nylon.

Painterly as base
Nylon on lid
Trax in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Permaplum to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 11, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Trax
MAC 100 Strokes
MAC Modest Tone
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume prune balconnet mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 13, 2009)

Inspired by one of ktinagapay's latest FOTDs... loving this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Cocomotion on lid
Cork in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Eversun on cheeks
Vanilla p/m to highlight

Prrr on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Shale - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume prune balconnet mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 15, 2009)

I dug out some pigments today that I bought in September and still hadn't tried!

Painterly PP
Hoppin' from Heatherette trio 1 on inner lid, brow bone
Circa Plum on lid
Heritage Rouge on crease
Prestige eyeliner in Wine

Gentle mineralize blush

Midimauve lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano lavender creme e/s - base
MAC Shale - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - outer C
Stila Champara - crease
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
Clinique Camisole l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 15, 2009)

Got this idea from a thread in the FOTD forum... I think I like it.

Painterly as base
Expensive Pink on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Nocturnelle in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Gold Dusk p/m to highlight
Flashtrack on bottom lashline
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm using my starflash e/s today

Eyes
Painterly p/p - base
Smoke and Diamonds e/s - lid
Top Hat e/s - crease
Graphology e/s - outer v
Vanilla p/m - highlight

Cheeks
Nars Sin blush
Petticoat MSF

Lips 
Lavender Whip


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

How do you guys come up with awesome es combinations? i always stare at my stash for ages before i decide what i want to pair with an es. Sometimes i feel so frusterated i just do a look that i've done before. And that's not good because i have soo many eyeshadows, pigments, blushers and lippies which i need to use.
Help, i've been in this rut for so long
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ well I come up with combos pretty randomly: based on what I'm wearing, my nail polish, whether it's sunny or cloudy outside, my mood...Also, everytime I buy a new colour, I make a point of thinking of at least 10 e/s or pigments I can pair it with before buying. It's weird but I swear it helps!

Also, sometime I just randomly swatch the colours I don't wear as much on the back of my hand and most of the time I find a few of them go together.


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 16, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
Stila Champara - lid
Stila Chinchina - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## nunu (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ well I come up with combos pretty randomly: based on what I'm wearing, my nail polish, whether it's sunny or cloudy outside, my mood...Also, everytime I buy a new colour, I make a point of thinking of at least 10 e/s or pigments I can pair it with before buying. It's weird but I swear it helps!

Also, sometime I just randomly swatch the colours I don't wear as much on the back of my hand and most of the time I find a few of them go together._

 
Thanks for you reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess with me is that i tend to worry if the look won't turn out as good on my eyes, i need to be a bit more creative.
Sometimes i get so discouraged that i feel like i don't want to wear make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..so weird.


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_How do you guys come up with awesome es combinations? i always stare at my stash for ages before i decide what i want to pair with an es. Sometimes i feel so frusterated i just do a look that i've done before. And that's not good because i have soo many eyeshadows, pigments, blushers and lippies which i need to use.
Help, i've been in this rut for so long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA_

 

I found so many great e/s combination from here:

MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 08/19/08


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks for you reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess with me is that i tend to worry if the look won't turn out as good on my eyes, i need to be a bit more creative.
Sometimes i get so discouraged that i feel like i don't want to wear make up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..so weird._

 
As you were told, you can wonderful ideas while surfing on Specktra and other websites, and also while watching tutorials on YouTube.
It's gets easier with time 
My recommendation is to try out new looks at first while you have enough time on your hands (not in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so you can see if the combination you've created looks ok. I used to do that whenever I tried something new, but now I rarely need to. Good luck!


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife paint - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_How do you guys come up with awesome es combinations? i always stare at my stash for ages before i decide what i want to pair with an es. Sometimes i feel so frusterated i just do a look that i've done before. And that's not good because i have soo many eyeshadows, pigments, blushers and lippies which i need to use.
Help, i've been in this rut for so long
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA_

 
Hmm this is how my thought process goes when I think up combos. Usually I start off by thinking about one particular colour or product (or outfit) that I'd LOVE to wear that day and then start building a look around it. Like yesterday I just knew I wanted to wear Up At Dawn from the Pandemonium Quad and Lickable lipstick so I went through my wardrobe and found something that would compliment those colours. I wore some getup with a bright blue shirt and a black dress. Next I think about 1-3 other colours or products that would look amazing with the colours I picked earlier. So for instance yesterday with Up At Dawn eye I ended up using:

*Eyes:*
Nice Vice p/p
Vellum - Brow highlight
Up at Dawn - Inner 1/3 of lids
Submarine - Rest of lids 
Violet Trance - Inner + Outer crease
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Cloud Bound - Inner corners of lower lash line
Entremauve - Lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Upper and lower lash line
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Cheeks:*
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick
Trace Gold
Full Fuchsia Blush
Tippy BPB
Shimmer side of Grand Duo Blush

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Lickable lipstick
Crystal Rose lipglass 

I kept the colours cool apart from Cloud Bound which was a goldy colour - but it made the look pop a bit more because golds compliment purple. Lately I've been getting the most amazing inspiration from looking at Mac Face Charts from past and present collections. They are really informative and they have me thinking outside of my usual stale routines. This site has tons of the face charts available! (Thanks to Susanne for the link >_<)

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts

And of course looking at the FOTD's here is always inspiring as well as the looks from Fashion week that were all over the net a few weeks ago. Experiment and be daring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry if that was long winded haha.. I struggle to keep things brief sometimes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2009)

I used Mythology after ages today

*Eyes*
Cashflow p/p - base
Amber lights e/s - inner lid
Mythology e/s - outer lid
Humid e/s - crease
Solar White e/s - highlight
UD liner in Stash - lower lashline

*Cheeks *
Alpha Girl bp

*Lips*
3N


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectrolite, thank you soo much, that really helped!

My face today was:
Cheeks-Fashion Frenzy (blush) Light flush (highlight)

Eyes: UD PP, star violet (lid), nocturnelle (crease), pandamonium(outer v) and lightflush (highlight)

Lips: the pink holliday set from 2008.


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing shadestick - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - inner corner
MAC Amber Lights - lid
MAC Humid - outer C
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 20, 2009)

Not so keen on this look... should've used my 227 to pack on Pen N Pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Vanilla as wash
Pen N Pink on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Vanilla p/m to highlight
Permaplum to line

Love Rock on cheeks

No colored lip stuff today, just chapstick.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP
Sharkskin shade stick (lid)
Deep truth (lid)
The brown/blue trio from red she said. (crease)
Nylon (highlight)

Cheeks:
springsheen blush
redhead msf (highlight)

Lips:
Fanfare lippie


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano purple creme e/s - base
MAC Vex - lashline to brow bone
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Plink!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 23, 2009)

Painterly as base
Woodwinked on lid
Star Violet in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Smolder to line

Love Rock on cheeks

No lip color today... left it at home on accident, haha.


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP
Jelous kohl power (mcqueen release) {lid base}
club eyeshadow (on top of the jelous kohl power and lower lashline)
a little folie (crease)

Cheeks:
Peachykeen 

Lips:
Hug Me


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Fiction - crease & lower lashline
MAC Humid - middle of crease
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano creme blush #06
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 24, 2009)

I really like today's look. Shockwave really turns my eyes an amazing blue!

Painterly PP
Shockwave from Fafi #2 on lid 
By Jupiter MES in crease
Magnetic Fields in crease, outer v
Femme-fi on inner lids and to highlight
Black Karat kohl power

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Lollipop lovin' lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 24, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William

*Lips*
MAC Plink!


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP
Sharkskin shadestick
knight divine
sumptious olive
nylon

Cheeks:
Brunette msf

Lips:
kinda sexy lipstick
bare necissty dazzleglass


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

Eyes:
PP Painterly as a base
e/s Evening Aura on the lid
e/s Sushi Flower in the crease
e/s Espresso in the outer v
e/s Vanilla as a highlighter
Blacktrack Fluidline
Plushlash in black

Cheeks:
blush Springsheen

Lips:
l/s Bombshell


----------



## Susanne (Mar 24, 2009)

I must come here more often again


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree, you get a lot of inspiration from here too!


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 24, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Time and Space (lid)
Soft Flower (crease)
Shroom (highlight)
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon (lightly!)

Lips:
Pure Rose l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 24, 2009)

Nothing too exciting, but I wanted to look nice for pics since I'm going wedding dress shopping. I know the bestie will be taking a ton... booo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Naked p/m on lid
Copperplate in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Smolder to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Vanilla p/m to highlight

Cult Fave on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s
MAC Flip - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 25, 2009)

Decided today that it was such a waste that i'd so many shadows that looked liked they'd never been used so today i've created a spreadsheet of all the ones that need more love and its my aim to use only those ones all month in different combinations.

This was todays one, turned out quite nice, found melton mauve too light on its own so put floral fantasy over it which turned out very nice but then that meant there wasn't as much a difference between that and plum dressing in the outer v so I brought the plum dressing in a little bit more and put deep damson in the outter v, gorgous, just hightlighted with hush but could have used any highlighter really.  Turned out a little more dramatic than i'd usually wear for a morning in the town but I still really liked it and it was very wearable.

Eyes
Bare study p/p
melton mauve
floral fantasy
plum dressing
deep damson
hush

Cheeks
sweetwilliam
lightscapade

Lips
bountiful plushglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Shale - lid and lower lashline
MAC Sable - crease
MAC Falling Star - outer crease and outer corner of the lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Penultimate liner
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG II l/s
Victoria Secret's I Want Candy l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure I liked todays eye combo, but at least I used some old forgotten goodies.

Rubenesque PP
Urban Decay Deluxe eyeshadow in Honey on lid
Star Violet in crease
Copperbeam layered over SV
Shroom to highlight
Raven kohl power to line

Milani Luminous blush

Viva glam V lipglass


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

I loved the eyes in this look!

Eyes:
UD PP, 
Gold mode pigment (all over the lid)
Gold stroke pigment (crease)
Mulch eyeshadow (outer corner to darken)
Gold dust pigment (highlight)
Felineand blacktrack to line.
Benefit's bad gal mascara.

Cheeks:
NYX Terracota blush.
Brunetter msf (light strip to highlight)

Lips:
Sweet tooth tendertone.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing but mascara on the eyes today, but I used Afterdusk blush today & Sophisto lipstick. Very pretty!


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
Il Makiage Toffee - lid
Il Makiage Antigue Bronze - outer C
MAC Tan - crease
MAC Naked - brow bone
Careline Navy Blue pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder - Sculpt
MAC Sweet William
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Subculture l/l
VG II l/s
Victoria's Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 29, 2009)

I was invited to a party yesterday, that had a caribbean/tropical theme. For my eyes, I came up with this:

Rubenesque PP
Yellow gold e/s from coastalscents 88 palette on inner corners
Melon pigment, wet on middle lid and over crease colour
Coral e/s from coastalscents 88 palette on outer 3rd of lid and crease
Shroom on browbone
NYX black pencil liner
Parrot, used wet to line lower lashes


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 29, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano purple creme e/s - base
MAC Shale - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2009)

wow I haven't posted here for a while. Here's what I'm wearing today, it's a very simple look:

Eyes
Painterly p/p - base
Your Ladyship p/m - all over lid
Freshwater e/s - blended in crease 
Lise Watier Black Teal e/l - to line

Cheeks
Love thing mb

Lips
High Top


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Forgot to post yesterday's look.

Eyes:
UD PP, Forged Rose (cream es on the lid), Antiqued (lid over FR), A little follie (crease), Emabrk (outer corner),daisychain (highlight), feline (waterline), blacktrack (liner), mascara.

Cheeks:
Nuance (highlight)
Sunbasque (blush)

Lips:
Architype lipstick
Majestic lipglass.


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Melon - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Naked - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2009)

rollickin paint pot
mutiny pigment
bell bottom blue pigment
shroom shadow
tippy blush
blonde msf
to swoon for lipstick (from holiday pink lips 08)
pucker tendertone (applied throughout the day to my dessert dry lips!)

the blues looks beautiful on my eyes... i'd forgot how much i loved naughty nauticals!


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 31, 2009)

Simple, neutral eye today, no time for anything fancy.

Bare Canvas paint
Shimmertime pigment all over
Smoke&Diamonds in crease
Phone Number to line

Pleasantry blush

Take a Hint tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 31, 2009)

My look for today

Eyes
Painterly p/p as base
Evening Aura on lid
Jewel Blue in the crease
Tilt above the crease
Solar White to highlight
My trustee Lise Watier Marin e/l to line mo lower lashline

Cheeks
Lovejoy mb

Lips
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Pink Grapefruit l/g


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 31, 2009)

Eyes

Pharoh paint pot on lid
goldmine all over pharoh
henna in outter crease
blanc type to highlight
bankroll pearlglide liner to line
Fav mascara

Face
Usual foundation and concealer
lightscapade msf to highlight 
porclean pink for blush
smashbox photo op under eye brightner
Natural msf in light to set

Lips
Lightly ripe l/s
cherry blosson l/g


Overall its a nice glowy spring look, bright but not too in your face.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 1, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
Victoria Secret's I Want Candy


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I used:

3 colors from the Cool Eyes 2007 palette (The right side)
Don't be Shy Blush
Pearl Blossom BP
Fashion Mews l/s
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Eyes*
YSL brown creme e/s
MAC Tan - lid
MAC Woodwinked - inner lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - middle lid
MAC Gulfstream - outer lid
MAC All That Glitters - over crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2009)

I love today's combo!  I'd forgotten how much I love these shadows!

Eyes:

Bare Canvas Paint
Vanilla Pigment from lashes to brow
Moonflower e/s in the crease ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Meet the Fleet e/s in the outer V
Auto de Bleu Technakohl
L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara

Face:
SFF
Blushbaby Blush

Lips:

Guilty Kiss l/s
Instant  Gold l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 5, 2009)

*Eyes*:
Revlon light green e/s from Khaki Suede quad - base
MAC Warm Chill - inner 1/3
MUFE green-brown powder e/s - middle 1/3
MAC Club - outer 1/3
MAC Naked - highlight
Madina Milano brown powder e/s - lower lashline
Bourjois Talons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 6, 2009)

Eyes

Fresco rose p/p
sushi flower all over lid
smoke and diamonds in outter v and crease and well blended into the pink
grand entrance to highlight and in the tear duct
wolf pearlglide to line upperlid
blacktrack fluidline to waterline
Fav mascara

Face
smashbox primer
Lancome colour id foundation
dainty mineralised blush
lighscapade to highlight
msf natural in light to set foundation
smashbox photo op under eye brightener (couldn't find concealer)

Lips
lightly ripe l/s
cherry blossom l/g  

This look was for going out for my friends birthday dinner, the lips where very light compared to the reds I usually wear out for a night out but I'm really loving lightly ripe at the moment its my new my lips but better colour.  The eyes where a nice light but smokey look with a pop of colour perfect for the bright spring evenings we are getting at the moment here.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 6, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - crease
MAC 100 Strokes - upper crease
MAC Falling Star - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Amber Lights - lower lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2009)

I did a pink and bronze look (all pics posted in my blog as usual)

Eyes
Fresco Rose p/p - base
Sunset B e/s - lid
Copperbeam p/m - crease
Pink Opal p/m - dusted on outer lid
Embark e/s - outer v
Blanc Type e/s - highlight

Cheeks
Stark Naked bpb
Petticoat MSF

Lips
Creme Cup l/s
Snowscene l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 7, 2009)

*Eyes*
Revlon light green from Khaki Suede quad - base
MAC Vanilla - inner 1/3 & highlight
MAC Warm Chill - middle 1/3
MAC Howzat - outer 1/3
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally wore something worth posting... I've been so minimal lately!

Painterly as base
Gingersoft on lid
Pearl of the Earth in crease
Fig.1 in outer V (my new lover... I'd literally wear it everyday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vanilla to highlight
Permaplum to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Take A Hint Tendertone on lips


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP, Jelous kohl power (lid)
Club (lid)
Carbon (crease and lower lashline)
Next to nothing (highlight),
Blacktrack and feline kohl power to line. CD mascara.

Cheeks:
NARS Orgasm blush
New Vegas MSF

Lips:
Revealing lipglass.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 9, 2009)

I absolutely loved this look! It's like a very subtle sunset eye.

*Eyes*
MAC Flip - inner C
MAC Melon - lid & crease
Il Makiage Desert Sand (coral-peach) - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Careline Light Petrol - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 17, 2009)

Love these purples today... I looove Fig.1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beige-ing as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

Love Rock on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Flip - inner corners
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Humid - outer C & crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - lightest shade - highlight
Careline Blue Navy - lower lashline
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuose brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
Madina Milano #06 
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Plink! l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love these purples today... I looove Fig.1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beige-ing as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

Love Rock on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips_

 
I love the sound of this! I'll try something similar tomorrow for my SIL's birthday.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2009)

Today's look:

Cakeshop shadestick
Rose Blanc on inner lid and brow bone
NYX Antique on lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too Faced mineral eyeshadow in Moonbeam in crease
Mystery kohl power

Springsheen blush

Lollipop lovin' lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tread Gently tendertone


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't done Blue in ages!! I loved this look.
Eyes:
UD PP as a base
Electro sky paint pot (lid)
Nile eyeshadow (lid)
Climate blue (crease)
Plumage (Feathering out climate blue and under lower lashline)
Vellum (highlight)

Cheeks:
Tippy Blush
Light Flush msf

Lips:
Nice kitty lipglass.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 19, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
MAC Sable - outer C
MUFE #922 (copper-gold) - lid
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
L'Oreal brown Superliner - upper lashline
MAC Melon - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
Revlon Mauve It Over matte l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2009)

Loving my lip combo today! Lovelorn l/s + Rags To Riches d/g... so pretty!


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano silver creme e/s - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG II l/s
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 29, 2009)

Went a little more colorful today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Juxt on lid
Parfait Amour in crease, Stars N Rockets over Parfait Amour
Deep Truth in outer V
Carbon to deepen outer V
Vanilla + Gesso to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

2N on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 29, 2009)

Eyes:
YSL coffee brown creme e/s - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
Stila Champara - crease
MAC Star Violet - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Light Petrol pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

Cheeks:
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

Lips:
Madina Milano l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2009)

More color today... purples! I had to after seeing courtneyCORPSE's FOTD. Love my purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beige-ing as base
Digit on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla + Gesso to highlight
Permaplum to line

True Romantic on cheeks

Politely Pink on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 30, 2009)

Eyes:
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

Cheeks:
MAC Accentuate/Sculpt
Stila Pretty

Lips:
MAC Noveau-Frou l/s
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## Karen_B (May 5, 2009)

I dug out quite a few old faves today!

Painterly PP
Ricepaper on lid
Femme Fi on browbone
NYX Walnut e/s in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer v
Buried Treasure to line

Sunbasque blush
Shimpagne MSF

Blow Dry l/s
Red Devil l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (May 5, 2009)

Eyes:
YSL coffee brown creme e/s - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
MAC Club - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Navy Blue pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

Cheeks:
MAC Joyous

Lips:
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Karen_B (May 8, 2009)

I have some kind of rash or something on one of my eyelids, so I can't really wear eyeshadow at the moment, but I love my lip combo today. It's Prize Petal lipglass over Strange Hybrid lipstick, both from Strange Hybrid collection. Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Eyes: 
UD PP
Freshwater (lid)
Deep truth (outer lid and crease)
Sattleite Dreams topped with top Hate to darken (crease)
Vellum (hughlight)
Feline kohl power and blacktrack to line.

Cheeks:
Hot Plant Minerlise Duo
NARS Albatross (highlight)

Lips:
Pink Nouvos lipstick
Like venus dazzle glass.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 8, 2009)

A look I've been wearing a lot lately... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Cargo Yukon on lid (similar to Satin Taupe, but lighter and less plummy - love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vanilla to highlight (loving this as tearduct highlight)
Buried Treasure to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Strawberry Blonde l/g on lips


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

I loved todays look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Flip es (inner corner)
Bold and Brazen (center of the lid)
Glamour Check! (Outer corner and crease)
Carbon (Darken outer corner)
Femme Fi (Highlight)

Cheeks:
NYX Terracota
Hush CCB
Blonde msf.

Lips:
Marquise D lipstick
Sugarrimmed DZ


----------



## SpringDancer (May 8, 2009)

Eyes:
MAC Cakeshop - base
Madina Milano #09 loose e/s (goldish green) - lid
MAC Warm Chill - inner corners
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Humid - crease
Revlon Spring Moss quad (lightest color to highlight, second color as liner for the lower lashline)

Cheeks:
MAC Sweet William
MAC Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Petticoat

Lips:
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG II l/s
Lancome Juicy Tubes (sheer shimmery pink, unnamed)


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2009)

Painterly as base
Stila Oasis on lid
Cork and Romp in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla + Solar White to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Springsheen on cheeks

Funshine on lips


----------



## broken_soul (May 9, 2009)

I love this thread!

My stash shopping look today was...
Painterly pp all over
Viz-A-Violet pig on the lid 
Fertile e/s smudged on the lower lashline
Shroom e/s as brow highlight
Blacktrack winged out on the upper lashline

Benefit Thrrrob as blush

Bare slimshine on lips


----------



## Susanne (May 10, 2009)

A purple look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paint Pot Nice Vice as a base
all three e/s from Eye Trio Royal Tour (Dame Edna)
e/s Carbon
e/s Vanilla

MSF Blonde

l/s Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## SpringDancer (May 10, 2009)

Eyes:
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
MAC Club - outer C
MAC Jest - highlight
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

Cheeks:
Clinique Smoldering Plum

Lips:
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2009)

today i wore the following - 

cornflower pigment (forgot i had this one!)
climate blue shadow
lark about pigment
Gentle blush
perfect topping msf
lollipop loving lippie
smile dazzleglass

all looked quite pretty


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2009)

Painterly as base
Vanilla on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Solar White to highlight
Permaplum to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks


----------



## SpringDancer (May 11, 2009)

Eyes:
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Naked - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara

Cheeks:
MAC Joyous

Lips:
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP, Gold spice (metal urge release) on the lid
Amber lights es (on top of gold spice)
Bronze ed (crease)
Embark (outer corner and outer v)
Carbon (darken the outer v)
Nanogold (highlight)
Line eyes with feline then mascara

Cheeks:
Light over dark MB 
NARS mutliple to highlight in Maldivies

Lips:
Chints on Chantz lipstick
Full on lust lipglass


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2009)

I really shopped my stash today!

Eyes: UD PP, Green Stroke paint pot (lid), Painterly (brow bone)
Juxt es (inner third of the lid), Swimming (lid), Humid (outer corner and crease), Plumage and Carbon (outer v), Gorgeous gold (tear duct and nrow bone highlight). Carbon (liner), Feline (water line), Steamy es (lower lashline)Lime dandy liquid glitter liner (lover lashline)

Cheeks:
Blossoming creme blush
Petticoat (on top of blossoming)
Light flush (highlight)

Lips:
Fanfare lipstick
Bare neccisity dazzle glass.


----------



## broken_soul (May 14, 2009)

Sharkskin s/s on lid as base
Painterly p/p on brow bone as base
Satin Taupe e/s on the lid up to the crease and on the lower lash line
Wedge e/s to soften the crease
Shroom e/s as brow highlight
Blitz n Glitz f/l on the upper lash line
Calvin Klein black pencil liner on the inner rims (this is soooooooooooo old)

Enough Said blush
Soft n Gentle MSF for a tiny bit of highlight on the cheek 

Honey Moon l/s


----------



## glasswillow (May 14, 2009)

I really tunneled to the bottom of my stash today.....*

Eyes:*
UDPP (always)
Meadowland - all over lid
Metamorph - applied heavily in crease and blended upward
Pollen - brow bone, inner v, inner lower lashline
Parrot - outer v
Wasabi from Lola's Wine/Wasabi Duo (Swimming is similar but not as pretty) - middle of lower lashline
Guacamole - outer lower lashline

*Cheeks/Face Color:*
Petalpoint Blush - applied to cheeks and (very lightly) to forehead and chin
Barbie Pearl Blossom - highlight 

*Lips:*
Whirl Lipliner
Chanel Petunia Glossimer

An unusually bright look for me since I normally gravitate towards neutrals and purples....


----------



## makeupaffair (May 15, 2009)

Today I wore:

*Eyes*
Too Faced Shadow insurance as a base
MAC Blackground Paint pot all over the lid
MAC Satin Taupe over Blackground
MAC Carbon on outer third and in crease (and under lower lashline)

*Cheeks
*FaceFront Cosmetics Marxista blush (LOVE THIS!!!)

*Lips
*MAC Slimshine in Bare


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP, Rubenesque pait pot (lid), Painterly (browbone).
Spiced chocolate quad. Brash (lid), Sweet chestnut (crease and lower lashline))Spiced chocolate (outer corner and crease), Nanogold (highlight)

Cheeks:
Plum D Bois and Brunette msf

Lips:
Kinda sexy
Beatux lusterglass.


----------



## lindas1983 (May 15, 2009)

Eyes
Lemon chiffon s/s as base
Samoa silk e/s all over the lid
orange tangent e/s in the crease and outter v
orange e/s lightly in the crease and blended well
nylon e/s to highlight
lucky 24/7 eyeliner by urban decay
Favorite mascara

Face
smashbox demaxyl primer
smashbox halo powder in fair
perfect topping msf
lightscape msf
smashbox photo op underete brightener

Lips
shush tendertone


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hmmm, Rondelle is a very pale silver.  Maybe Silver Fog Pigment, or Electra e/s (though Rondelle is a tiny bit lighter than Electra).  For French Grey, one of the N Collection shadows was similar, but I forget which.  FG is a taupe grey, but you could always use a medium grey color like Scene and get something similar.  If I think of anything else, I will post here.  Those are the closest I can think of right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks for the tip.  I have the sub colors you mentioned and must try this look.  It is so pretty.


----------



## SpringDancer (May 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Amber Lights - inner lid
MAC Expensive Pink - outer lid
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight and to blend lid colors
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Careline Light Petrol - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prun blaconnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP,
Romp (lid) 
Beauty Burst (crease)
Mulch and Carbon (outer crease)

Cheeks:
Lady Bluch blushcreme 
So Ceylon MSF

Lips:
Major Minor lipglass.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 17, 2009)

Yesterday's look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beige-ing as base (I prefer Painterly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Dazzlelight on lid
Cork in crease
Blue Brown p/m in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Bare Slimshine on lips


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (May 17, 2009)

I really liked my look today; the eye makeup reminded me of lotuses in paintings of ancient Egypt.

(All products are MAC unless otherwise specified.)

Eyes:
Pure White Chromaline as a base
the bright green side of L'Oreal HIP Shadow Duo in Riotous all over the lid
Purple Haze in the crease
Surreal and Sky Blue (Pro) on the inner corner
Swimming lightly dusted on outer corner
Blacktrack on upper lid
Minted on waterline
L'Oreal HIP mascara in Ultimate Black

Face/Lips:
Dandelion by Benefit as a blush, Rebel on lips with Strawberry Blonde lipglass.


----------



## broken_soul (May 18, 2009)

Today's stash shopping...

Painterly p/p as base
Smoke & Diamonds e/s on the lid
Magnetic Fields e/s on the outer V
Shroom e/s brow highlight
Graphic Brown f/l upper lash line

Pinch o Peach blush

Rubia l/s


----------



## SpringDancer (May 18, 2009)

*Eyes:*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Flip - lid & concentrated on inner corners
MAC Amber Lights - middle lid
MAC Magnetic Fields - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
Revlon Mauve it Over l/s
Victoria Secret I want Candy l/g


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2009)

Both old and new products today.

Painterly PP
Silverthorn on lid 
Silver Fog on brow bone
Smoke&Diamonds in crease
Phone Number to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Rimmel lipgloss in East end Snob


----------



## SpringDancer (May 19, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - Base
Il Makiage Bronza - inner 1/2 lid & inner 1/3 of lower lashline
MAC Trax - outer 1/2 lid
MAC Dark Edge - crease & lower lashline
MAC Trax - over Dark Edge on both crease and lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone & Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2009)

It's been a long time since I posted in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today I wore a blue look:

*Face:*
MAC Refined Zone
MAC Prep + Prime Face Protect
MAC Satinfinish Foundation - first time using it, love it!
MSF Natural
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Stud Brow Pencil + Embark e/s - Brows
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork paint pot
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Femme Fi + Vellum e/s - Brow highlight
NARS Liquid Sky e/s - Lids
MAC Persuasive MES - Light blue side applied wet over top of the Liquid Sky
MAC Beauty Burst - Crease
MAC Persuasive MES - Dark blue side - outer V
MAC Carbon - to deepen crease
Inglot Pigment - A purpley blue colour - lower lash line
Testimo - sparkly white shadow - Inner corners
Blacktrack Fluidline
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Refined MSF - Highlight
Format Blush
Tippy Blush
Perfect Topping MSF

*Lips:*
4N l/s
Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (May 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano purple creme e/s - base
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - darkest color - outer C & crease
MAC Nocturnelle - lid & lower lashline
Il Makiage Bronza - inner corners
MAC Amber Lights - outer half of the lid
Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## Karen_B (May 20, 2009)

Bare Study PP
Twinks in crease
Motif on lid and layered over Twinks
Femme-fi on browbone
Teddy kohl to line

Fleur Power blush 

Love Nectar l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (May 22, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
Stila Champara - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Bronze eye pencil - lower lashline
MAC Nocturnelle - lower lashline (over Bronze)
Lancome Virtuose brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
Madina Milano creme blush #06
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 22, 2009)

Yesterday and today's FOTD...

Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
black pencil liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Partial To Pink l/g on lips


----------



## nunu (May 22, 2009)

Eyes:
Dark side of Engagging MES (lid)
Smoking (crease)
Light side of Engagging (hughlight)
Carbon (outer corner and lower lashline)

Cheeks:
Margin 
Light side of Engagging MES (highlight)

Lips:
Sock Hop Lipglass


----------



## broken_soul (May 23, 2009)

Painterly p/p all over lid
Naked Lunch e/s inner half of lid
Trax e/s outer half of lid
Shadowy Lady e/s outer corner
Vanilla pigment right under the brow
Trax e/s lower lash line
blackberry colored gel liner on the upper lash line
Shadowy Lady smudged a bit on top of liner
Icon Eyes  eye kohl on the water line

Porcelain Pink msf on the cheeks

Bare slimshine


----------



## SpringDancer (May 24, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Vex - lashline to brow
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Howzat - define outer C
Soft Touch Golden Khaki - upper lashline
MAC Humid - lower lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## Karen_B (May 24, 2009)

Painterly PP
Mutiny pigment on lid
HIP duo "Sassy" - dark brown side, in crease
IsaDora Matte Chocolates palette, light beige shade to highlight
Coffee eyepencil

Pink Swoon

Steal my heart lipgloss


----------



## SpringDancer (May 25, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid & inner 1/2 of lower lashline
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C & outer 1/2 of lower lashline
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
MAC Sweet William
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

I liked today's look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greenstroke p/p as base
Gorgeous Gold e/s - lid
Amber lights e/s - outer lid
Bio Green e/s - crease
Deep Blue Green p/m - outer v
Vanilla p/m highlight

Cantaloup blush on cheeks

Marquise D's l/s and Gold Rebel l/s on the lips


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 25, 2009)

Painterly as base
Silver Ring on lid
Poison Pen in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Sweetness on cheeks

Partial To Pink on lips


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2009)

today i was very green!

charteuce piggie on my lid
deep blue green piggie in outer crease
club shadow on inner crease
dazzlelight shadow to highlight

plum foolery blush with a little blonde msf over it on my cheeks


----------



## Karen_B (May 26, 2009)

I like today's look!

Cakeshop shadestick
Rondelle on inner lid
Silverthorne on middle of lid (this is just... love)
Mink&Sable on outer lid and crease
Matte beige by IsaDora on browbone
Mystery Kohl power

Milani Luminous blush

Take a Hint tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (May 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Melon - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
MAC Star Violet - crease & outer 1/2 of lower lashline
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight & inner 1/2 of lower lashline
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - darkest color - outer C & lower lashline
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
MAC Secret Crush


----------



## broken_soul (May 27, 2009)

Painterly p/p all over lid
Shroom e/s all over lid
Penned fluidline winged out 

Pinch o Peach blush

Bare slimshine


----------



## SpringDancer (May 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Shale - lid & lower lashline
MAC Sable - crease
MAC Star Violet - outer crease & outer corner of lower lashline
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## broken_soul (May 28, 2009)

Painterly p/p all over lid
Shroom e/s all over lid (OMG I'm almost done with this!!!!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shade fluidline winged out 

Enough Said blush

Bobbi Brown Honeysuckle creamy lip color


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Soft Orche p/p
shroom shadow 
mulch
aquadasiac
blacktrack

bad gal lash mascara

starlet kiss l/g from the heatherette collection


----------



## Karen_B (May 29, 2009)

I have a "bad makeup day" today... but at least I shopped my stash.

Beige-ing shadestick
Solid green of Fresh Green Mix MES on lid
Tempting in crease
Magnetic fields over Tempting
Femme-fi to highlight
Blacktrack fluidline

Milani Luminous blush

Lollipop Lovin' lipstick


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2009)

today my eyes looked pretty good!

pastorale pigment on lid
humid shadow in crease
nylon shadow to highlight
mystery eyeliner

gentle blush

bountiful plushglass on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (May 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
YSL Coffee Brown - base
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - all 4 colors
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl Gel Eyeliner - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
Madina Milano creme blush #06
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)


----------



## awilda429 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Hmmm, Rondelle is a very pale silver. Maybe Silver Fog Pigment, or Electra e/s (though Rondelle is a tiny bit lighter than Electra). For French Grey, one of the N Collection shadows was similar, but I forget which. FG is a taupe grey, but you could always use a medium grey color like Scene and get something similar. If I think of anything else, I will post here. Those are the closest I can think of right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rondelle looks exactly like VAPOR from urban decay


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2009)

so this morning i was in a rush and didn't want to wear much make up because i'm off on a hen night tonight where i will be wearing more heavy make up!

so one my eyes i have -

blondes gold pigment on lid (freaking love this sooo much!)
cork shadow in the crease (nice matt brown that goes with so many things!)
shroom to highlight (haven't used this much since i got dazzlelight and felt sorry for it!)

and on my lips io'm wearing crosswires (think that's the name! a pinky coraly cremesheen one!)


----------



## Karen_B (May 30, 2009)

Today's look turned out pretty good!

Frostlite fluidline as base
Heatherette Trio 1: 
Hoppin' on inner corners, to highlight and on inner lower lashes
Moodring middle lid, to line lower lashes
Cloudburst in crease
Blacktrack fluidline

Makeup Store creme blush in Shine

Creme Cup lipstick
Steal my heart lipglass

I also used my Revlon Colorstay foundation toady, for the first time in months!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2009)

PP Painterly as a base
Parrot on the lid 
Contrast in the outer V and in the crease
Solar White as a highlighter
Blacktrack fluidline
black mascara

Bronzer Refined Golden
Blush Pink Swoon

l/s Viva Glam VI SE


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (May 30, 2009)

Today was all about soft blues and greys--like the weather forecast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pure White Chromaline as a base
Silverthorn e/s as highlight 
Sky Blue e/s (MAC Pro) all over lid
Wavyblue pencil as liner
Zonk Bleu! e/s in crease and patted over liner
L'Oreal HIP mascara in Ultimate Black

Just A Pinch gel blush 
Violetta lipstick


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Fafinette14* 

 
_Today was all about soft blues and greys--like the weather forecast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pure White Chromaline as a base
Silverthorn e/s as highlight 
Sky Blue e/s (MAC Pro) all over lid
Wavyblue pencil as liner
Zonk Bleu! e/s in crease and patted over liner
L'Oreal HIP mascara in Ultimate Black

Just A Pinch gel blush 
Violetta lipstick_

 
that sounds freaking awesome! i have most of those shadows so will have to try this out!


----------



## SpringDancer (May 31, 2009)

*Eyes*
YSL Coffee Brown - base
MAC Club - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## mac_attack77 (Jun 2, 2009)

Eyes
UDPP - base
MAC Creme d' Violet - lid (old - had it long before RR)
MAC Cork - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
YSL Faux Cils black mascara

Cheeks
MAC Summer Rose BP

Lips
MAC Magnituque  l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 2, 2009)

Bare Study PP
Fiction on lid, crease
Nylon over Fiction and on browbone, inner corners
Buried Treasure to line

Just a pinch gel blush

Creme cup lipstick
Energy 3D lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 2, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Melon - lid
MAC Club - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 3, 2009)

Bridal portraits today. Really liked my makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Wedge in crease
Espresso in outer V
Handwritten in outer corner to darken
Vanilla to highlight
Blacktrack to line

True Romantic on cheeks

Bare on lips


----------



## SuSana (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while!  

-UDPP & Stilife as bases
-Of Summer on lid & above crease to blend it out
-NARS Party Monster in crease
-Smoke & Diamonds in outer corners
-Femme-Fi as highlight & inner corners
-Blacktrack to line

-NARS Deep Throats as blush

-Softnote on lips with a tiny bit of Bare Necessity d/g


Ok I know it sounds like an odd eye combo but I loved it today.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 3, 2009)

What a fun thread! A simple summer look...

Eyes:
UDPP+ Painterly to prime
Naked lunch on lid
Go (beloved Starflash) in crease
Solar White on highlight

Cheeks: 
Blooming and Soft/Gentle for summery glow

Lips:
Lightly Ripe
Love Nectar

<3


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 4, 2009)

Purple today!

Painterly PP
Crystal on lid
Poison Pen in crease
Matte beige IsaDora shadow on browbone
Black Russian pearlglide liner

Pink swoon
Pretty Baby beauty powder (Hello Kitty)

Creme cup lipstick (yes, I love that lippie)


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Jest - lid
Il Makiage Desert Sand - crease
MAC Falling Star - outer C & lower lashline
L'Oreal brown Superliner - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## broken_soul (Jun 6, 2009)

Painterly p/p as base all over lid
Shroom e/s all over lid
Delineate f/l winged out on upper lash line

Nars Madly blush

Tempted Tillie TLC


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 6, 2009)

Not feeling this today. Too much shimmer I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so weird how tastes change.

Bare Canvas as base
Melon on lid
Firespot in upper crease
Coppering in crease
Embark in outer V
Brule + White Gold to highlight
UD 24/7 in Zero to line

Sunbasque on cheeks

Soft Lust on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Not feeling this today. Too much shimmer I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so weird how tastes change.

Bare Canvas as base
Melon on lid
Firespot in upper crease
Coppering in crease
Embark in outer V
Brule + White Gold to highlight
UD 24/7 in Zero to line

Sunbasque on cheeks

Soft Lust on lips_

 
It sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2009)

Penny Shadestick on lid
Motif on lid and lower lashline
Fig.1 in crease
Femme-Fi to highlight
Prunella to line

Fleur Power blush
Light Flush MSF

Blow Dry lipstick
Honey Bare tendertone


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_It sounds gorgeous!!_

 
It was a great color combo... I just didn't like how shimmery it was. Weird, because I used to LOVE shimmer! It did grow on me a bit as the day wore on though. Definitely worth trying!

My face today... purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vanilla as a base
Gesso on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Fertile in outer corners
Vanilla p/m to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

bare lips


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 8, 2009)

damn, I keep forgetting to post my combo's here. Today's look

Eyes
painterly p/p - base
Blonde's Gold p/m - lid
Royal Flush p/m - outer lid
Solar White e/s - highlight
Prussian e/s - crease

Sculpt to contour and X-Rocks on cheeks

Craving on the lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 9, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - outer 2/3 of lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - crease & lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Joyous
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 13, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Swish on lid
Plum Dressing in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Signed, Sealed to darken outer corner
Vanilla + Gesso to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Plink! on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2009)

today i sed my smokey eyes palette from red she said last year - i used satin taupe, the darker brown and the creamy highlight colour. looked quite pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on my lips i used viva glam VI gloss


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Eyes:
Bold and Brazen (lid)
Glmour Check (crease)
Carbon (outer v)
Ochre Style (highlight)


Cheeks:
NARS Taos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dancing Light (highlight)

Lips:
4N lipstick.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 14, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Expensive Pink - crease
MAC Falling Star - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I am allergic to Fig.1... my eyes were sooo swollen after I wore it, I couldn't wear makeup for several days after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, todays look:

Bare Study PP
NYX chrome shadow "Antique" on lid
MAC Vanilla pigment on brow
Stila Golightly in crease
Buried treasure to line

Shimmer part of MSF medium/light and shimmer on cheekbones
Peachykeen blush

VG IV SE lipstick + lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Vanilla - all over
Stila Chinchina - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - plummy shade - outer C 
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Diva's Lashes brown mascara 

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze 
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MUFE #50 lip liner
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesterday's look:

Painterly PP
Blonde's Gold on lid
Copperbeam in crease
Femme-fi to highlight
Grahic brown fluidline

Sunbasque and Shimpagne on cheeks

Honey Moon + Elaborate on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
Stila Champara - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour Brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape - Accentuate/Sculpt
Madina Milano creme blush #06
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
Madina Milano Toffee l/g


----------



## akcmommy (Jun 20, 2009)

This week I wore:

Moon's Reflection (lid)
Mystery (crease)
Mont Black (outer v & liner)

Gleam (inner lid)
Woodwinked (middle lid)
Mulch (outer lid)
Smut (crease & liner)

Tempting (lid)
Night Manoeuvers (crease & liner)

Dear Cupcake (inner lid)
Aquavert (middle lid)
Club (outer v & liner)

Vex (lid)
Soft Brown (crease)
Mulch (crease)
Creme de Violet (outer v)


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 21, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Woodwinked - crease
MAC Jest - to blend
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Il Makiage Ocean pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 21, 2009)

Today:

Beige-ing shadestick
Bright Future on lid (I am actually very glad I bought this, didn't think I'd like it so much)
Tempting in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer v
Blacktrack fluidline
NYX black pencil liner

Afterdusk blush

Viva glam V lipstick, Viva Glam IV gloss


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2009)

this was what i wore yesterday from my stash!

tilt shadow on lid
blue flame shadow in crease
dazzlelight shadow to highlight

i used high frost lipgloss too which looks nice! i barely used it since i bought it!


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 22, 2009)

Naked Lunch on lid
Twinks in crease
Handwritten in outer v
Vanilla and Phloof! to highlight
black liner and mascara

Blushbaby on cheeks

VGV l/s on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2009)

Painterly PP
Beige Isadora shadow all over
Flourishing in crease
Stila Kitten all over
Mystery kohl power

Peachykeen blush

Strange Hybrid lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Tan - outer C
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Il Makiage Bronza - inner corners
MAC Flip - highlight
Careline Olive Green pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't had any looks yet this week, but a couple from last week...

*Look #1*

Bare Canvas as base
Vanilla on lid
Gesso packed over Vanilla
Satellite Dreams in upper crease
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Pink Opal to highlight

Lovelorn on lips

*Look #2* for my wedding:

Bare Canvas as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Cork in upper crease
Espresso in crease
Dark Edge in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
black creme liner

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Bare Slimshine on lips


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 24, 2009)

Today I wore:

Eyes:
random GOSH beige shadestick
goldmine e/s inner 1/2 lid
odd couple e/s (marble side) outer 1/2 lid
odd couple e/s (solid side) outer 1/3, crease
100 strokes e/s crease
rimmel gold eyeliner
diorshow mascara

face:
Blunt blush as contour
nars copocabana multiple (highlight)
estee lauder bronze goddess illuminating blush

lips
lancome sugared maple
buzz l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 24, 2009)

*Eyes*:
Madina Milano green creme e/s - base
MUFE #909 e/s (green brown) - lid
MAC Humid - crease & lower lashline
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*:
MAC Sweet William

*Lips:*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine today!

Bare Canvas as base
Aquavert on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Warm Chill - lid
Madina Milano #07 powder e/s (golden green) - crease
MAC Gulf Stream - outer C & lower lashline
Il Makiage Light Gold - inner corners & over lid

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 27, 2009)

Painterly PP
Play on plums MES: Marble side on lid, solid in crease
Dazzlelight to highlight
Raven kohl power

Petticoat MSF

Hush hush tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Evening Aura - inner 1/3
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - middle 1/3
MAC Woodwinked - outer 1/3
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Bronze pencil - upper lashline
MAC Prunella e/k - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm wearing Woodwinked today, too!

Painterly PP
Femme Fi on inner lid
Woodwinked on outer half
Mystery in crease
Solar White on brow bone
Black Karat Kohl power to line

Medium/light and shimmer on cheekbones
Fleur Power blush

Lollipop lovin'


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2009)

yesterday i did a very simple and quick look! mainly because i slept in!

on my eyes i used amber lights, goldmine, solar white and blue horizen liquidlast.

on my cheeks i used sun rush lustre drops and redhead msf

and on my lips i used pucker tendertone!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 29, 2009)

Bit of a Barbie theme going on today!

Painterly PP
Springtime skipper on lid
Moth brown in crease
Dazzlelight to highlight and on inner corners
Phone number to line

Pearl blossom beauty powder
Pink Swoon blush

Creme cup lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Flip - lid
MAC Evening Aura - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers - plummy shade - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer crease
MAC Naked - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic Mascara in black

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Secret Crush
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2009)

Today's look:

Eyes
Painterly as base
Rose on lid
Heritage Rouge in the crease
CDM in tear duct
Melon to blend crease with highlight
Your Ladyship to highlight
Cover 24/7 on lower lashline

Cheeks
Too Faced Sun Bunny bronzer

Lips
Blankety


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige ing - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Pink Venus - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight & inner corners
Il Makiage Ocean pencil - upper lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Sweet William
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 7, 2009)

Haven't posted here for a while! Today I am wearing a Strange Hybrid inspired look.

Beige-ing shadestick
Rose blanc all over
Moonflower in crease and to line lower lashes
Plumage in outer v
Blacktrack fluidline on top lashes
NYX black pencil liner on lower lashes
Lots of black mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Light flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Strange Hybrid l/s
Prize Petal l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 7, 2009)

I really like today's look! I don't wear that much makeup anymore, so I wanted to make it count today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Expensive Pink on lid
Goldmine on inner third of lid over EP
Firespot on outer third of lid over EP
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD 24/7 in Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Nymphette on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

this is a look i did on sunday -

all girl pigment on lid
rose pigment in crease
gleam shadow to highlight
spaced out blush
viva glam vi se lipstick

looked very pretty and pink!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 7, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - 2nd shade - crease & lower lashline
Stila Pretty - outer C
MAC Woodwinked - deepen outer C
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - 1st shade - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline, smudged
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic mascara in black

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt
Stila Pretty
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2009)

*Eyes*
e/s Bitter on the lid
pigment Chartreuse over it
e/s Humid in the crease
e/s Carbon in the outer V
e/s Vanilla as a highlight and blending shade
Blacktrack fluidline
black eyeliner on the waterline
Plushlash mascara in black

*Face*
Bronzer Refined Golden
Blush Dainty

*Lips*
l/g C-Thru


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Fiction - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
Pigment Violet on the lid
e/s Stars N Rockets in the crease
e/s Carbon in the outer V
e/s Vellum as a blending colour and highlighter
Blacktrack Fluidline
black eyeliner on the waterline
Plushlash mascara in black

*Face*
Bronzer Refined Golden
Blush Pink Swoon

*Lips*
l/g White Magic


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2009)

Today I decided to shop my stash and here is what I used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face:
Pink Swoon Blush
Solar Riche Bronzer
Porcelain Pink MSF

Eyes:
Bare Canvas Paint
Vanilla Pigment 
Tan Pigment
Chocolate Brown Pigment
Feline Power Kohl
Zoom Lash in Black

Lips:
Dervis Lip Liner
Long Stem Rose Slimshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

I am trying to use pigments more as I have quite a few that go unloved as I prefer to use pressed shadows.  I forget how much I love pigments.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 9, 2009)

*Eyes*:
MAC Beige-ing - base
Madina Milano #11 purple powder e/s - lid
MAC Dark Edge - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s
Lancome Juicy Tubes l/g


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I've started reusing my Bourjois foundation which I thought didn't match my skin after someone made a rude comment about it.  I tested it out last week and have had nothing but compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly it has been discontinued but it means that I can use this and wait before I open my high end HG foundation. 

I've also found that my old HG eyeshadow does nothing for me anymore and so I can now find a HG shade which is easy to find, yay me!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 9, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
MAC Jest - all over
MAC Kitschmas - outer 2/3 of the lid
MAC Star Violet - outer 1/3
MAC Trax - lower lashline
MAC Melon - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara in prun balconnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Just A Pinch

*Lips*
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 14, 2009)

Really like today's look!

Bare Canvas as base
Brule on lid
Cork in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Chatterbox on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano green creme e/s - base
MAC Fiction - lid
MAC Club - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 17, 2009)

Eyes:
Brassy fluidline as a base
Expensive Pink on lid + lower lashline
bright warm purple in crease + lower lashline (it's by Avon - I have no idea what the name is...)
Beauty Marked as liner
Phloof as inner corner highlight
mascara (Diorshow)

Lips:
Gold Rebel l/g

Cheeks:
Dainty MB


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Blackberry - lid
MAC Flip - crease
MAC Howzat - outer C & lower lashline
MAC Vanilla - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuouse Brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo - Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
Il Makiage Tofee l/g


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 18, 2009)

Today I'm quite lowkey and am wearing the following:

Bourjois en toute legerete foundation in shade 27
YSL Palette Pop on my cheeks
Rimmel Special Eyes pencil in Jet Black
Smashbox lip palette number 5 but I'm just using the clear lipgloss from it

I haven't worn any mascara as I've found that I can get away with rubbing the pencil through my lashes as this makes them look longer and thicker


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly p/p - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline
MAC 100 Strokes - smudged over the black pencil
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume prune balconnet mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Lancome Juicy Tubes l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

here is what i wore today -

beautiful iris shadow on lid
plum dressing in the crease
gleam shadow to highlight
bourdeux liner
purring tendertone
smooth merge on cheeks

all very subtle but quite pretty!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
Stila Champara - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
MAC Prunella - upper lashline
MAC Shale - smudged over Prunella
Bourjois Pump up the Volume mascara in prune balconnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

*Eyes*
Painterly Paint Pot
e/s Silver Ring on the lid
e/s Après Ski in the crease
e/s Shale in the outer V
e/s White Frost as a highlighter
black eyeliner
black mascara

*Face*
blush Springsheen

*Lips*
Dazzleglass Sugarrimmed


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 21, 2009)

Eyes:
some random (non-mac) pale green eyeliner as a base
Fresh Green MES (bright solid side) on lid + lower lashline
Humid in crease + lower lashline
Phloof as inner corner highlight
Annabelle smoothliner in Jade on upper lashline
mascara (Diorshow)

Lips:
Moonbathe lipglass

Cheeks:
Pinch Me blush


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Beige-ing - base
Il Makiage Desert Sand - lid
MAC Expensive Pink - crease
MAC Falling Star - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
L'Oreal Superliner in brown - upper lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MUFE #50 l/l
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
Scott Barnes Juicey l/g


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 23, 2009)

Today's face is as follows

*Face*
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder
YSL Teint Parfait Shade 7
YSL Palette Pop as blusher
*Eyes*
UDPP
Wet and Wild higlighter on the inner corners and under the arch of my brow
Loreal Star Secrets palette in Shade 2 over my lid
Maybelline Colossal mascara
Constance Carroll pencil liner 

*Lips
*Rimmel Vinyl Lip in Velocity


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
Il Makiage Desert Sand - lid
MAC Woodwinked - crease
MAC Sable - outer C, outer 1/2 of lower lashline and upper lashline
Il Makiage Organza - lid
MAC Vanilla - highlight & inner corners
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Improvise
Il Makiage Desert Sand

*Lips*
Revlon Crush On Coral l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 25, 2009)

I really like today's look!

Beige-ing shadestick
Silverthorne on lid
Antique Green p/m in crease
Light side of Family Silver to highlight
Mystery kohl power

Pink Swoon blush
Daft Pink, lightly over PS

Strange Hybrid lipstick
Rimmel lipgloss in East End Snob


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Evening Aura - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
Careline Glitter Bronze pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm staying at home today and so will just be having a makeup testing day. 

I know I will be wearing my Bourjois foundation, not sure about mascara as I really want to wear my new excellent Prestige one but I think I will save it for actually going out so may bring out my old old HG one, Bourjois Coup De Theatre.

I have no idea as to eyes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2009)

eyes-

mac going bananas shadow
mac pink pearl pigment
mac teal pigment
collection 2000 dust in jaffa
zoom lash mascara
blue horizen liquidlast liner

cheeks -

redhead msf

lips-

date night dazzleglass

i felt like being bright today!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 27, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty shadestick - base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
MAC 100 Strokes - outer C
MAC Flip - highlight
Elizabeth Arden black gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 28, 2009)

Beige-ing shadestick
Pink Split MES: Pink side all over, grey in crease
Smoke&Diamonds to darken crease
Phone Number kohl 

Just a pinch gel blush

Speed Dial lipstick


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 28, 2009)

Face is bare as I'm having some issues with my foundation brush.

Eyes:
UDPP
Sleek palette in Original, using an orangey glittery shade (picked wrong colour)
Champagne-y colour as highlighter
Prestige My Biggest Lashes

Lips:
Rimmel Vinyl Lip in Velocity


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
Stila Illimani - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline
Pupa black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 28, 2009)

Looove this look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bare Canvas as base
Vanilla on lid
Cork in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Out To Shock on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 29, 2009)

Very simple look today, but I like it!

Painterly PP
NYX chrome e/s in Iced Mocha
Dazzlelight to highlight
Coffee eye pencil with Buckwheat e/s smudged over it

Petticoat MSF

NYX Sparkling salmon lipstick


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2009)

today i barely have any make up on because i trying to find my kitty this morning! he escaped during the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 got him back in the end though!

face - 

clarins tinted moisturiser
mac hk compact mystery powder
smooth merge msf

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
green play liquidlast
zoom lash mascara

lips-

snowscene gloss

very minimal but not by choice! i was planning on using my smokey eyes 2007 palette!


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Fawn Pearl - base
MAC Rule - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just A Pinch
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 30, 2009)

LDM84, I am so glad your kitty returned safely!

Painterly PP
Goldenaire pigment inner lid
Makeup Store e/s in Hyacinth on mid lid
Buckwheat in crease
Matte beige IsaDora shadow on browbone
Blacktrack fluidline
NYX black pencil liner

On a Mission blush
Daft pink lightly over OAM

Magnetique lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Fawn Pearl - base
MAC Jest - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - cranberry shade - outer C
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - white shade - highlight
MAC Trax - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume prun balconnet mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Shroom on lid
Cork in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Out To Shock on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Vanilla - all over
Stila Chinchina - crease
MAC Magnetic Fields - outer C & lower lashline
Elizabeth Arden gel eyeliner Black Pearl - upper lashline
Dior Diorshow black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
MAC Sculpting Powder - Sculpt
Benefit High Beam

*Lips*
Brick l/l
Russian Red l/s


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2009)

Simple smokey eyes:

*Eyes:*
Satin Taupe on the lid
Carbon in the crease and outer V
Vanilla blending and highlight colour

*Cheeks:*
Springsheen

*Lips:*
lipglass C-Thru


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 31, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MUFE #304 - lid
MAC Blackberry - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex Black mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2009)

Did blue smokey eyes for the hubby... hope he likes it! I actually like it more than I thought I would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Deep Truth on lid
Flashtrack concentrated at lashline
Cloudburst in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2009)

was feeling purpley today!

eyes-
pinked mauve pigment
grape pigment
your ladyship pigment

face - 
clarins tinted moisturiser
l'oreal pressed powder - a true match one
mac hipness blush

lips-
mac crosswires lippie
mac honourable gloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 2, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Jest - inner corners & lower lashline
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Neutral Pink - crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - 3rd shade - outer C & outer corner of lower lashline
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C & lower lashline
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl Gel Eyeliner - upper lashline
MAC Studio Touch Up Stick NC20 - waterline

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Secret Crush
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally wore makeup today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Pink Bronze on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2009)

face - 

smooth merge msf

eyes-

one off
club
dazzlelight (all shadows)

lips-

beaux lustreglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 6, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Creme de Miel - all over
MAC Sable - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay Brown pencil - upper & lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour Brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MUFE #50 l/l
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
Scott Barnes Juicey l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 8, 2009)

Mixing old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Painterly as base
Ego on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease and under lower lashline
Fig.1 to define crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight

Pink Swoon on cheeks
NARS Albatross to highlight

Out To Shock on lips


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 9, 2009)

Been very simple over the past few days:

Face:
Bourjois En Toute Legerete in shade 27
YSL Palette Pop

Eyes:
UDPP
My HG brown shadow which came from a box at Debenhams, have FINALLY hit pan on this and I'm semi sad, semi happy.  Happy because I've hit pan, sad because it's no longer as HG as I thought it was, need to find a colour that matches the lids.

Lips:
Aloe Vera Vaseline as am on a quest to use it up.

Remover:
Bog standard vaseline.


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 9, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Fawn Pearl - base
Il Makiage Calypso Pink - lid
MAC Melon - crease
MAC Naked - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse browm mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 9, 2009)

Simple, but I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
NARS Albatross to highlight

Out To Shock on lips


----------



## SuSana (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Mixing old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly as base
Ego on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease and under lower lashline
Fig.1 to define crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight_

 
I'm going to do this combo this week!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Kitschmas - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Il Makiage Ocean pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)
Lancome Viruouse brown mascara


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

today was a shadow day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
goldmine on the lid
amber lights in the crease
solar white to highlight
blue horizen liquidlast
zoom lash mascara

as far as my face goes i only wore foundation and powder - no blusher because i ran out of time!

lips - lollipop loving - love it soooo much!!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Fawn Pearl -base
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - lid
MAC Woodwinked - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmer quad - whitish shade - highlight
Lancome Vituouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm going to do this combo this week!_

 
Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My combo for today:

Bare Canvas as base
Solar White on lid
Cork in crease
Go in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks
NARS Albatross to highlight

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade eye base
Scott Barnes Urban Legend - lid
MAC Vex - crease
Bourjois Volume Glamour - lashes

*Cheeks*
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Next To Nothing on lid
Go in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

NARS Orgasm on cheeks

Prrr on lips


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^ I will wear Prrr tomorrow again!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2009)

today i wore the following -

tilt all over my lid
climate blue in the crease
next to nothing (tempting quad) to highlight
reflects purple glitter mixed with gel mixing medium to make a liner

plum dressing as a blush

rags to riches dazzleglass on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
Madina Milano #07 powder e/s (olive green) - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - outer 1/2 of the lid
MAC Humid - crease
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C & lower lashline
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Ultraflex black mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 20, 2009)

Using some Fafi stuff today!

Bare Canvas as base 
Shockwave (Fafi eyes 2) on lid
Prankster (dark blue shade from same quad) in crease
Femme fi on browbone
Blacktrack on top lashes
Black russian on lower lashes

Fleur power blush

Lollipop lovin'
Tread Gently tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
Pupa #06 - crease
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara
Careline Light Petrol pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
Revlon Mauve it Over l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2009)

face -

maybelline liquid moose foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac smooth merge msf

eyes-
mac talent pool shadow
mac blue flame shadow
mac shroom shadow

lips-

ms fizz dazzleglass


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 21, 2009)

I did a look based on a look that Ateyaaa did on YouTube yesterday! Loved it >_<

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mineralized Powder Foundation applied wet with Fix+
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
MSF Refined - Highlighting
Format + Gleeful Blush
Fix+ - for that sparkling finish >_<

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Delft p/p - Lids
Soft Ochre p/p - Blended into the crease
Fly-By-Blu - Lower lash line
Flashtrack - Lids + Lower lash line
Eyepopping - Crease
Wondergrass - to deepen crease
Femme Fi - Brow highlight
Sea + Sky MES - Blue mono side in inner corners
Feline Kohl Power
Lash Blast Mascara
*
Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
YSL Rouge Volupte - Sweet Honey (I think that's the name..)
Stila 24Karat Gloss - the gold one!! <3

Jeeez that's a whole lotta products!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 21, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Rule - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Desert Sand
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MUFE #50 l/l
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
Scott Barnes Juicey l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2009)

I was really craving some fall colors today!

Bare Canvas as base
Vanilla on lid
Amberlights in crease
Heritage Rouge in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
UD Zero to line

NARS Orgasm on cheeks

Barely Lit on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2009)

face-

maybelline liquid moose foundation
mac sunbasque blush
mac pearl ccb

eyes-
mac aquadisiac shadow
mac humid shadow
mac dazzlelight shadow

lips - 

mac romancing lipstick
mac date night dazzleglass


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

Face
En Toute Legerete by Bourjois in shade 27
Loreal Derma Genesis Pore Refining Serum

Eyes
YSL TE
UDPP
Old brown HG shade
Wet n Wild highlighter
Rimmel pencil
Active liquid liner

Cheeks
YSL Palette Pop

Lips
Nivea
YSL lip plumper


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 24, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Ego on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 25, 2009)

I am happy with today's look!

Cakeshop shadestick
Courtly Grey on lid (from Holiday 2007 smokey)
Ricepaper in crease and on inner, outer lid
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Phone number eyekohl with Knight e/s smudged over it

Pleasantry blush
Pretty Baby beauty powder (HK)

Tread Gently tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 25, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid
Clarins copper shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
Careline Light Petrol pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronza
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## SuSana (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to use my favorite quad today, Pandamonium!

Eyes:
UDPP
Stilife paint
Pandamonium quad
Wolf pearlglide

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek blush
Lightscapade 

Lips:
Creme D' Nude l/s
Peroxide l/g


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 25, 2009)

Went out today so made an effort

Face
Loreal Derma Genesis Pore Perfecting Serum
Dr Feelgood (stops greasies all day long)
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder in Translucent
Bourjois En Toute Legerete in shade 27

Lips
Vaseline
Loreal lippy in Dune

Cheeks
YSL Palette Pop
Smashbox blush duo in Halo/Aurora

Eyes
UDPP
Loreal Star Secrets Palette in shades 2/3
Wet n Wild highlighter
Rimmel Special Eyes Pencil in Black Magic
Bobbi Brown gel liner


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Flip - inner 1/2 lid
MAC Satin Taupe - outer 1/2 lid
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - 3rd shade - outer C
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - 1st shade - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 26, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Solar White on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Push The Edge p/m in outer V
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

Prrr on lips


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sephora eye primer--this stuff rocks! 
Naked p/g on lid 
Saddle as a wash in the crease 
Carbon to define the crease
Dazzlelight to highlight
Shore Leave inner corners 

NARS Crazed blush-I forgot how much I love this
Beurre l/l 
Fun Fun l/s
Partial to Pink creamsheen gloss


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 27, 2009)

Today I only had time for mascara and liner, but yesterday I used my Bright side/Gallery gal mineralized duo and OMG, I love it!!

Beige-ing shadestick
Peach side of MES on inner lid and brow
Green side of MES on outer lid
Club in crease
Mystery kohl power

Daft pink blush

VG VI special edition lipstick
Energy 3D glass


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 27, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Fiction - crease & lower lashline
MAC Sumptuous Olive - above crease
Revlon Green Moss quad - lightest shade - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush

*Lips*
MAC Secret Crush
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## SuSana (Aug 27, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP all over
Sin UDPP on lid
Femme-Fi all over as a wash
All That Glitters in crease and blended up
Style Snob in outer v
Molasses pearlglide

Cheeks:
Shy Beauty
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Pure Rose l/s
Bingo! plushglass

I'm really loving this lip combo!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Bare Canvas as base
Solar White on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Push The Edge p/m in outer V
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

Prrr on lips_

 
Same look today, but instead of Solar White I used Gold Dusk p/m and I'm using Creme D'Nude on lips.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 28, 2009)

I dug out some BBR items today.

Painterly PP
French Cuff on lid
Femme-fi on inner lid, browbone
Glamour Check! in crease
Nylon on tearducts
Teddy to line

Springsheen blush
Light Flush MSF

Red Devil lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 28, 2009)

face-

maybelline foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac perfect topping msf

eyes-

mac nice vice paint pot
udpp
mac parfait amour shadow
mac grape pigment
mac rave liner
nyx jumbo pencil lavender
mac vellum shadow

lips-

mac lollipop loving lipstick
mac smile dazzleglass

turned out quite pretty seeing as i did it in 15 minutes!!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Trax - crease
MAC 100 Strokes - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
MAC Sweet William

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2009)

Did greens today! I usually don't like them, but they're looking rather nice on me today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bare Canvas as base
Juxt on lid
Night Light p/m in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

Romanced on lips


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 28, 2009)

Eyes
UDPP
Groundwork Paint pot
All that glitters on the on the lid
Trax in the crease
Next to Nothing as a highlight
black track Fluid line on the upper lash line
UD Zero on the water line
Fig 1 smudged on the lower lash line
CG Lash Blast 

Face
LM tinted moisturizer
sweet as cocoa blush

Lips
NYX lip pencil in Natural
MAC Majestic lipgloss


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 29, 2009)

Today's look had a few rules attached. I wanted to use Azalea Blush from MAC, at least 1 mineral shadow because I have soooooo many samples from different companies and have black as the base colour. It was kind of fun coming up with something based on those restrictions. Here is what I did: Dramatic deep blue smokey eye with a hot pink lip! >_< 

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Mac Mineralized Powder Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting
Trace Gold Blush - on top of the bronzing stick
Azalea Blush
Grand Duo Blush - Just the shimmery side, over Azalea
Fix+

*Brows:*
Stud Brow Pencil
Embark e/s
Brow Finisher

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Blackground p/p - Lids
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line, blended out
Carbon e/s - Lids
Fyrianne "Wicked" - Crease
Deep Truth e/s - In the crease, just slightly below Wicked and on the lower lash line
Vellum e/s - Brow highlight
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners of eyes
Feline Kohl Power - Upper + lower lash line + tightlined
Lash Blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
YSL Rouge Volupte - Provacative Pink (HOT pink wooo!)


----------



## SuSana (Aug 29, 2009)

^^I would LOVE to see that look!


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 30, 2009)

Today's look was a sorta-duped MissChievous look:

*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - whitish shade - wash and highlight
MAC Melon - lid
Il Makiage Antique Bronze - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - cranberry shade - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - lightly on the lid & lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2009)

yesterday i did a really simple but pretty look.

face-

maybelline foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac redhead msf

eyes-

mac delft paint pot
mac old gold pigment
mac dazzlelight shadow
mac bankroll liner
maybelline collossal mascara

lips-

mac ez baby tendertone
mac she zam dazzleglass


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Any chance of seeing a FOTD? I would looooove to see this look please as I have just purchased Old Gold.  xx



*Check out my UK/Europe MAC Super Sale - Lots of BNIB and Rare Items!!* http://www.specktra.net/forum/f252/my-super-mac-sale-lots-bnib-rare-items-147156/#post1758350_

 
sure thing sweetie. i shall do the look again tommorow and take some piccies. so will post one up monday night for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  old gold is fantastic!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 30, 2009)

I ventured out of my comfort zone today and did a silvery blue look!

Greenstroke PP
Silver Fog on inner lid, tearducts
Silverthorne on middle of lid
Strike a Pose in crease
Vex to highlight
Fly-by-blu to line

Pleasantry blush

Politely pink lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 31, 2009)

Rubenesque PP
Motif on inner lid, brow
Expensive Pink middle lid
Milani Flare on outer lid, crease
Buckwheat outer v, layered over Flare
Coffee eyepencil

Dainty blush

Queen Bee lipglass


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Parrot on the lid with 239
Satin Taupe in the crease with 224
Carbon in the outer V with 219
Vanilla as a highlighter with 217
black eyeliner
black mascara

*Face:
*Bronzer Refined Golden
Blush Pink Swoon

*Lips:
*Dazzleglass Sugarrimmed


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 31, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Jade eye base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Pupa Luminys #06 (bronzy color) - lightly on lid
MAC Trax - outer C & crease
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume prun balconnet nascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 1, 2009)

Simple look, but I'm using Sumptuous Olive today and it's gotten no love in awhile.

Bare Canvas as base
Sumptuous Olive on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

Romanced on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2009)

today i wore-

face - 
revlon colour stay foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac gentle mineral blush
mac perfect topping msf

eyes-

mac rollickin paint poy
mac aquadisiac shadow
mac tilt shadow
mac your ladyship pigment
maybelline lash stiletto
l'oreal black eye kohl

lips-

mac hot frost gloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 2, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Fiction - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - cranberry shade - crease
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC Stawbaby l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 6, 2009)

Today was a good day for a Purple Look >_<
*
Face:*
Mehron Velvet Finish Primer
Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation + Concealer
MSF Natural - Dark
Gold Magic Bronzing Stick - Highlighting 
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Nars Crazed - Blush
Petticoat MSF
Fix+
*
Brows:*
Stud Brow Pencil + Embark e/s w/Brow Finisher in Wheat

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Nice Vice p/p
Some Loose Powder - Crease + brow bone
Fashion Groupie e/s - Lids
Entremauve - Crease
Meet the Fleet - Crease
Rave Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Fashion Groupie + Entremauve - Lower lash line
Digit - Brow highlight
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners of eyes
Black Kajal cream liner - Upper lash line
Feline Kohl Power - Waterline
Zoom Black Mascara

*Lips:*
Burts Bees lipbalm
Clear lipgloss


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been shopping my stash all week and have done teh following:

Face:
Boots moisturiser
Bourjois foundation
YSL palette pop (doesnt seem to finish) 
Dr Feelgood (nearly finished!) 

Lips: 
Boots 17 lippy in chocolate suede

Eyes:
UDPP
HG brown shade which has hit pan and then some, finding it hard to get it off the corners
Active liquid liner which has nearly finished too 
Wet n Wild shimmer as highlighter

Been a good week


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 6, 2009)

*Eyes*:
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano #06 purple creme e/s - base
MAC Shale - lid
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - crease
MAC Howzat - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight & inner corners
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
MAC Howzat - smudged over Penultimate
Careline Baby Blue pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG II l/s
Victoria's Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 8, 2009)

I have 2 looks to post today!

Yesterday:

Bare Canvas base
Bright Future on middle of lid
Shroom on inner lid, browbone
Smoke&Diamonds in crease
Blacktrack to line

Benefit Dallas blush

Love Nectar lustreglass

Today:

Bare Study PP
Tea Time pigment on outer half, crease
Ego on inner lid, browbone
Molasses to line

Just a Pinch gel blush

Venetian lustreglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Rule - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
L'Oreal brown Superliner - upper lashline
Careline Glitter Bronze pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 16, 2009)

Yay, I can contribute today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Copperclast in crease
Dark Edge in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 17, 2009)

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beige-ing shadestick
Crystal on lid, browbone
Poison pen outerlid, crease
Contrast in crease
Blacktrack on top lashes
Black Russian on bottom lashes

Pleasantry blush
Pretty baby BP

Creme cup lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Rule - lid
MAC Pink Venus - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 17, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Fashion Groupie on lid
Fig.1 in crease
Push The Edge in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 17, 2009)

Today I pulled out my Neo-Sci Fi collection that had never been touched (shamefully)

LOVE it!  I think I found some new faves


*EYES*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Expensive Pink on the lid 
Saddle in crease background area (thats what I call it.  area above crease and below brow.  224 brush)
Magnetic Fields with 224 brush in crease, slightly blended up
Showstopper in outer v to deepen with 222 brush
Femme Fi to highlight under brow

*Cheeks*

Spaced Out blush
NARS Albatross to highlight

*Lips*
Cork Liner
Brave New Bronze Lipstick
Pink Grapefruit lipglass

I feel quite silly that i've had magnetic fields and femme fi all this time and just now used.  They are beautiful colors on my NC44 skintone.  Same for pink grapefruit.  Putting it over a neutral like Brave New Bronze toned it down and made it very wearable


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
Il Makiage Bubblegum Pink - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers - bronze shade - outer 1/3 
MAC Rule - blend crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers - copper shade - outer C
Clarins Copper Shimmers - whitish shade - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyuous
MAC Sculp & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
Benefit High Beam

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 18, 2009)

Today was a sort of "mermaid" look.

Eyes:
Pure White Chromaline as base
White Frost as brow highlight
Silverthorn lightly all over lid
Strike A Pose very lightly dusted in crease
Blooz eye kohl on upper and lower lashlines
Strike A Pose patted over Blooz
Surreal dusted lightly over lid for a final "sheen"
L'Oreal HIP mascara

Cheeks:
Coygirl blush

Lips:
Resolutely Red lipstick (I love this colour!)


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

What a great idea! I'm excited to see what I haven't used in quite some time! Kitschmas piggie is about to make another debut!


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 20, 2009)

Tomorrow I need to break out some of my Neo Sci-fi items, I loved that collection. 

Today:

Bare Canvas paint
Skintone 2 on lid
Cream e/s from Milani Sedona Sunset quad on browbone
NYX Eutopia in crease
Molasses to line top lashes
Obviously orange on lower lashes with Glamour check! over it

Light flush MSF
Milani Luminous

Crosswires lipstick
Smile dazzleglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 21, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
MAC Shale - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accentuate/Sculpt
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Lancome Juicey Tubes l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't posted in here forever, have no idea why :/

Eyes
Fresco Rose p/p
Ego on lid
Stars n Rockets in the crease and on lower lashline
Post Haste in outer v
Vanilla p/m to highlight

Nars Desire on cheeks and a mixture of Saint-Germain and Big Bow on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 22, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Humid - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Full on Lust l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 22, 2009)

Today's look is kind of a dramatic neutral, I guess you could say. I'm rocking it to work in any case!

Beige-ing shadestick
Impassioned solar bits on lid
Shore leave on browbone and inner lid
Magnetic Fields in crease
Coffee to line

On a Mission BPB

Purple Rite lipstick
Liberated lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 23, 2009)

Ego on lid
Smoke & Diamonds in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Sweetness on cheeks

lipbalm (Meant for it to be Plink! but I forgot it at home!)


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 24, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Modest Tone - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
MAC Vanilla & Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
Elizabeth Arden black pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - tightline & waterline

*Cheeks*
Benefit High Beam
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accuentuate/Sculpt
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Brick l/l
MAC Russian Red l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 27, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
UD Scratch on lid (sub. Goldenaire, or any champagne pink)
Fig.1 in crease
Plum Dressing to define crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as lower lashline base
Fig.1 + Plum Dressing on lower lashline
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MUFE #922 powder e/s (gold) - lid
MAC Evening Aura - inner 1/2
MAC Expensive Pink - over Evening Aura
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - 3rd color from the top (brown) - outer 1/2
MAC Satin Taupe - to blend crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - 1st color (beige) - highlight
L'Oreal Superliner in black - upper lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Buff Apricot
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MUFE #50 l/l
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 30, 2009)

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk as base
Sharp on lid
Tempting in crease
Dark Edge in outer V
Vanilla + Next To Nothing to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Intimidate on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
Madina Milano #07 powder e/s (golden olive shade) - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Olive Green pencil - lower lashline
Madina Milano #07 - over the Olive Green

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Full on Lust


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2009)

MUFE lift concealer as primer
Lid- perfect topping msf
Crease- grand entrance from warm eyes 2008 palette
Upper crease- gentle heat under warm suede from same palette
Outer v- Smashbox envy (black with multicoloured shimmer)
Highlight- next to nothing
Upper liner- black annabelle liquid liner with jealous kohl power over
Lower liner- envy with perfect topping over

Cheeks- flowermist dew bp, summer rose bp, mix of tenderling blush and cover fx bronzed fx to contour

Lips-Stila CC in gerbera mixed with MUFE neutral shine on powder and live and dye


----------



## nursie (Sep 30, 2009)

i've decided to make a better effort rotate through my collection and actually use some items that have been untouched and/or forgotten. in that effort, i got a little clear plastic tray with three sections (from target) that i plan to set out the night before products to use the next day for a 'planned look'.

my problem has been that once i get up and fix my hair and get dressed, i end up just reaching for the same products and slapping them on and heading out the door.

for tommorrow i have set out: 
orpheus kohl power eye pencil
mosscape paint pot
tetonic mes
blanc type e/s
signed sealed e/s
eversun blush
emote blush for cheekbone contour
gentle simmer slimshine
oh oh! lipglass
zoom lash mascara
studio fix powder foundation C35

well, that's the plan. now wondering if i'll wake up in time


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 1, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano #02 gold creme e/s - base
MAC Melon - lid
MUFE #953 (orangey-peachy shade) - crease & lower lashline
MAC Dark Edge - define crease and outer 1/3 of lower lashline
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Revlon peachy sheen


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 1, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Stila Oasis on lid (sub. Goldmine)
Cranberry in crease
Bronzer in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 2, 2009)

Today I dug out some old faves!

Painterly PP as base
All that Glitters on lid
Bronze in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Molasses to line

Dainty blush

Lollipop lovin' lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 2, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Stilife
MAC All That Glitters- lid
MAC Sable - outer 1/2 of the lid
MAC Expensive Pink - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 3, 2009)

Last two looks from me!

*Look #1:*
Bare Canvas as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Intimidate on lips

*Look #2:*
Subtle on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 4, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Butternutty
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Jest - inner 1/3 and inner corners
Stila Chinchina - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Gleeful
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 5, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Graphology in outer V
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Plink! on lips


----------



## makeba (Oct 5, 2009)

oh geesus, so long sweet summer but let me enjoy you one last time application:

eyes:  rubenesque paint pot, mega rich pigment. post hast, sketch, raven    eye kohl, black mascara, arena eyeshadow
lips:     fresh brew, instant gold lipglass, bbq lipliner
cheeks  notable blush, sunny by nature msf
face:    mufe hd foundation 170


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Woodwinked - lid & lower lashline
Clarins Copper Shimmers - copper shade - outer 1/2 of the lid and outer 1/2 of the lower lashline
MAC Sable - crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - darkest shade - outer C
MAC Orpheus - upper lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Hug Me l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 7, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Aquavert on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 to define & darken crease
Push The Edge in outer V
Vanilla e/s + p/m to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Plink! on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Melon - lid
MUFE #917 (burgundy) - crease & lower lashline
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Orpheus - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
Revlon Crush on Coral l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Woodwinked on lid
Tempting in crease
Vanilla from crease to browbone
Shroom to highlight browbone
Crystal Avalanche on tearduct
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Cult Fave on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Stila Champara - lid
MAC Shale - crease
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C & lower lashline (over Bronze pencil)
MAC Modest Tone - highlight & inner corners
Careline Black pencil - tightline
Careline Glitter Bronze pencil - lower lashline
MAC Orpheus - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Accentuate/Sculpt
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 10, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

VGV l/s on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano purple creme e/s - base
MAC Shale - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Bourjois Tallons Aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Daft Pink
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 10, 2009)

Yesterday I wore a bright green look to go with my bright green nails >_< China Glaze "In the Limelight" is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Mehron Tropical Palette - Darker green as a base
Wondergrass - Lids
Solar White - Brow highilght
Typographic - In the crease
Blue Flame (From the Cool Heat collection) - In the crease, just below Typographic
Feline - Lower lash line, smoked out
Blue Flame again, applied over feline
Bio-Green - Inner corners
Blacktrack
Plushblack Mascara

*Face/Cheeks:*
MSF Natrural Duo - Shimmer side for highlighting
Gleeful Mineralized Blush
Natural Flare Beauty Powder
Fix +

*Lips:*
Chestnut lip pencil
YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey"
Sugartrance lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 11, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Stilife
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive- outer C
MAC Humid - deepen outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Soft Touch Golden Khaki pencil - lower lashline
Careline Glitter Olive green - outer 1/2 of lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 11, 2009)

Simple, but pretty FOTD... really dug through my stash today!

Nothing but mascara on eyes, Dollymix on cheeks, and Urgent on lips.


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 12, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano purple creme e/s
MAC Shale - lid
Scott Barnes Urban Legend - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MUFE #304 l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

well i did a very simple and basic look today! doesn't look amazing but good enough for work!

lovely lilly pigment on lid
violet pigment in crease
your ladyship pigment to highlight
kitty power glitter liner
zoom lash macara

on a mission blush

nude rose lipstick (not shopping in my stash but keep wearing this at the moment!!)


----------



## SuSana (Oct 12, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP all over
Stila Kitten smudgepot on lid
Femme-Fi as a wash
Phloof! as inner corner highlight
All That Glitters in the crease and blended up
UD Last Call to define crease
Molasses pearlglide to line top, bottom & waterline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Smooth Merge MSF (golden part) to highlight

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Big Baby plushglass

This was kind of the same as the last one I posted but with a few different colors.  What can I say, when I find placement that I like I usually stick to it for a while


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2009)

Bare Canvas as base
Ego on lid
Silver Ring in crease
Knight Divine in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Crystal Avalanche to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Starlet Kiss on lips


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 12, 2009)

*claps* I wanna play! I did a really neutral look today. I'm Mac NW/47 or Make Up Forever Mat Velvet #75 and Hd #177 together for reference
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

:eyes:
UDPP
Groundwork (lid)
Saddle (on top of Groundwork)
Brown Down (all over crease and lower lashline)
Soft Brown (First 1/3rd of crease to soften)
Loreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense

:cheeks:
Raizin
Sweet As Cocoa (on top of Raizin)

:lips:
Cork (to line and fill in lips)
3N Lipglass


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 13, 2009)

I've rediscovered gleam!

look 1:
gleam all over
bronze in crease
shroom to highlight
feline on waterline
stars n rockets on lower lash line

cheeks - posie tint (benefit)

lips - creme cup

yesterday's look:

eyes:
gleam all over
shroom to highlight
penultimate in black as cats eye liner

cheeks: posie tint (benefit)

lips: ladybug smudged

My cocomotion pigment from the make up art collection is taunting me to create a new look out of it - any ideas??


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 13, 2009)

^ I think Cocomotion looks great simply as a wash on the lid, with Vanilla pigment to highlight and Buried Treasure powerpoint (or any other liner you like). 

Today I have something to post, finally!

Bare Canvas paint
Nylon in inner corners
NYX loose eyeshadow in Beanie on lid
Mystery in crease
Phone number to line

Blonde MSF
Pearl Blossom beauty powder

Viva Glam VI SE on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 13, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Neutral Pink - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume prune mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude


----------



## SuSana (Oct 13, 2009)

2 days in a row...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes
UDPP & Stila Kitten as bases
All That Glitters on lid
Coco Beach in crease
Mulch in outer V
Ricepaper to highlight
Phloof! on inner corner
Humid, wet to line upper & lower
Black Russian pearlglide on waterline

Cheeks
Cantaloupe
Sun Centered color form powder

Lips
Creme D' Nude l/s
Fashion Pack l/g
Sublime Shine dazzleglass creme


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 14, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s
MUFE #10 e/s - lid & lower lashline
Il Makiage Desert Sand - crease
MUFE #917 - outer C & lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Penultimate - upper lashline
Bourjois Pump up the Volume prune mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Petticoat
MAC Sculpt

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 15, 2009)

Fresh Cement shadestick
Old Gold pigment on lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'Oreal HIP Sassy duo - dark brown side, in crease
Naked pigment on browbone and inner corners
Black Karat Kohl Power to line

Peachykeen blush

Haven't decided on lips


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 15, 2009)

From 10-13-2009

:eyes:
UDPP
Painterly p/p(lid)
Da Bling(lid on top of Painterly)
Cranberry(outer half of lid)
Saddle(all over crease)
Sketch(Going into middle of crease)
Parfait Amour(above sketch and on top of 1999)
Urban Decay 24/7 liner 1999(lower lash line)
Loreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense
Urban Decay Eyelash primer potion
Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black

:cheeks:
Raizin
Sweet As Cocoa (on top of Raizin)

:lips:
Nightmoth l/l
Orchidazzle l/s
Pinkarat l/g

From 10-14-2009

:eyes:
UDPP
Stringalong p/p(lid)
Swiss Chocolate(on top of Stringalong)
Saddle (all over crease blended up to brow bone)
Handwritten(Lower lash line)
Loreal Carbon Black Lineur Intense
Urban Decay Eyelash primer potion
Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black


:cheeks:
Raizin - Can you tell I like using this as my blush 'base'? lol
Brunette MSF(on top of Raizin)

:lips:
Cork l/l
NYX B52 l/s
Blackfire Glimmerglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano purple creme e/s
MAC Vex - inner 2/3, tearducts and highlight
MAC Shale - outer 1/3 & crease
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Madina Milano #11 purple powder e/s - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume prun mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 15, 2009)

TFSI as base
Patina on lid
Trax in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Brew on lips


----------



## SuSana (Oct 15, 2009)

*10/14*

Eyes:
UDPP
Untitled paint on lid
Beautiful Iris on lid
Grape pig. in crease
Vanilla pig. to highlight browbone & inner corners
Wolf pearglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Light Flush MSF

Lips:
Live and Dye l/g 



*10/15*

Eyes:
UDPP
MSFN in Light Medium as a wash all over
Soft Brown in crease
Swiss Chocolate in outer V
Vanilla pig. to highlight inner corners & arch of the brow
Black Russian pearlglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Shy Beauty
Stereo Rose MSF
(I layered till I liked it lol)

Lips:
Tender Baby tendertone


----------



## n_c (Oct 15, 2009)

I should contribute to this thread.

Eyes:
Artdeco base
Subtle p/m up to crease
Brule to highlight
Puro Amor (kat von d e/l)

Cheeks:
Amour (nars)

Lips:
Hug me


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 15, 2009)

From today, came out much, much better than what I envisioned.

:eyes:
UDPP
Penny s/s(lid)
Ochre Style(on top of penny)
Saddle(all over crease)
A Little Folie(on top of saddle)
Typographic(outer v with 226)
Handwritten(lower lashline)
Tete-A-Tint(highlight)
Vanilla pigment(on top of tete-a-tint)
Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black

:cheeks:
Raizin
Brunette MSF

:lips:
Cork l/l
4N l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 16, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
YSL Coffee Brown creme e/s
Il Makiage Toffee - lid
Il Makiage Magic Purple - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Daft Pink
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2009)

Eyes:

TFSI & Kitten smudgepot (lid only)
#127(MUFE) on lid 
Soft brown on crease
Satin taupe to define crease
Embark in outer V
Brule to highlight

Lips:

NYC no name nude


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2009)

eyes-

mac gps black
mac pink pearl pigment - this turned an amazing deep blue over the black base!
mac grape pigment
mac vellum shadow
ud zero 24/7 liner
maybelline collassal mascara

face-

revlon colour stay foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac smooth merge msf

lips-

mac spice lip pencil
ez baby tendertone
babysparks dazzleglass


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2009)

face-

revlon colour stay foundation
mac hk compact powder
mac on a mission blush (can't get enough of this!)
mac blonde msf

eyes-

udpp
mac rubenesque paint pot
mac amber lights shadow
mac woodwinked shadow
mac dazzlelight shadow
mac blue liquidlast liner

lips-

mac cremecup lipstick
mac she zam d/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 20, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP all over & Sin UDPP on lid
Vanilla pig. on lid & hilghlight
Soft Brown in crease
MUFE #129  to define crease
Phloof! to highlight inner corners
Molasses pearlglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
Spaced Out
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
Boy Bait cremesheen glass
Jingle Jangle d/g


----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2009)

Eyes:
TFSI
Brule and vanilla pigment (arch & inner corners) to highlight 
Azure (navy blue) e/l - prestige
Lashblast

Cheeks:
Amour (nars) - very lightly 

Lips:
VGV l/s and first blush l/g (neutrogena)


----------



## SuSana (Oct 21, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP all over & UDPP Sin on lid
Vanilla pig. on lid & to highlight browbone and inner corners
Soft Brown & Coco Beach pig. in crease
Molasses pearglide to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek

Lips:
Sephora slim lip pencil in Nude to line & fill
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 22, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Tan - lid
MAC Off The Page - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper lashline
Careline Shiny Blue pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
Scott Barnes St. Tropez 

*Lips*
Revlon Crush On Coral l/g


----------



## n_c (Oct 22, 2009)

Eyes:
TFSI
Untitled paint -lid
Spiced chocolate -lid
Soft brown - crease & a bit of blonde's gold p/m
Brule - brow bone highlight 
Shroom - to highlight tear duct area
Puro Amor (Kat Von D) - to line upper lash line

Cheeks:
Nothing 

Lips:
First blush l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 22, 2009)

I really shopped my stash today!  I haven’t used VGV & Fab in at least a year or longer.

Eyes:
UDPP in Sin
Hey on lid
Vanilla as highlight
Vanilla pig. to highlight inner corners
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx to line

Cheeks:
Fab
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Viva Glam V l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_
Eyes:
UDPP in Sin
Hey on lid
Vanilla as highlight
Vanilla pig. to highlight inner corners
*Stila kajal e/l in Onyx to line*_

 
FYI that liner is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the lower lashline.  Unless you're going for the black smudgy under eye look, which in my case I was not.  

Well now that I think about it, next time I will set it with a shadow and hopefully it will stay put.


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 23, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Stila Champara - lid
MAC Rule - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper and lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Scott Barnes Juicey l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I was looking through the earlier posts of this thread and found this combo that I wanted to try, so today I did! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Eyes
Fresco Rose p/p as base
Pink Opal p/m wet on lid
Pink Pearl p/m in the crease
Graphology e/s lightly in outer v
Vanilla to highlight_

 
I added:
Rave pearglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek 
Lightscapade MSF

Lips: 
California Dreamin' l/s
Fast Friends l/g
Comet Blue d/g


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2009)

Simple girls, very simple.

Eyes:
Artdeco under brow only 
Brule - brow highlight
Lashblast - black

Cheeks:
Peaches
#6 liquid luminizer to highlight (stila)

Lips:
Pomegranate crush - stain (stila)
First blush l/g, this baby is always in my makeup bag


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 23, 2009)

MUFE lift concealer as primer
Lid- next to nothing with MUFE star powder on top (light pink with gold)
Crease and inner part of outer v- dipdown fluidline with violet over top
Outer v- smoking
Upper crease- annabelle cool medium matte brown
Highlight- next to nothing


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2009)

yesterday i wore this and it looked really nice!

face-
revlon colour stay foundation
mac prep and prime powder
mac spaced out blush
mac perfect topping msf

eyes-

mac blondes gold pigment
mac woodwinked shadow
mac dazzlelight shadow
ud zero 24/7 liner
mac zoom lash mascara

lips-

mac cranapple liner
mac mac ruby woo lipstick
mac cult of cherry gloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 24, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Sable - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
Careline Light Petrol pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Scott Barnes Pretty Penny l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 26, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Spiced Chocolate quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nanogold on lid & as highlight
Brash in crease
Spiced Chocolate to define crease
Molasses pearlglide to line upper & lower
Sweet Chestnut on top of Molasses on lower lashline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek blush
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Boy Bait cremesheen


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 27, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara
MAC Prunella - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Daft Pink
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
MAC Noveau Frou l/s
MAC Full On Lust l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

yesterday i wore...
face -
revlon colour stay foundation
mac prep and prime powder
mac on a mission blush

eyes-

mac danger zone mes (all 3 parts)
ud zero 24/7 liner
mac zoom lash mascara

lips-
mac nude rose lipstick


----------



## SuSana (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara
MAC Prunella - lower lashline_

 
Oooh Trax & Humid, I never would have thought of that! I want to try it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------------------------------------------

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Honeylust on lid (I’ve had this e/s for over 2 years and this is the first time I’ve used it!)
Mulch in crease
Nylon to highlight browbone and inner corners
Blacktrack to line
Tendered powerpoint e/p on waterline

Cheeks:
NARS Deep Throat
Warm Soul
(^^ever think colors don’t go together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:
Take A Hint tendertone
Utterly Posh dazzleglass


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 27, 2009)

I woke up at 4 a.m. due to my husband snoring... at 5 I decided I might as well get up and do my face!

Bare Canvas paint
Blanc Type from lash to brow
Copperplate on outer 3rd of lid
Typographic on outer v, crease, with Copperplate layered over it
Blacktrack to line

Accentuate/sculpt duo to contour and highlight
Peachykeen blush

40's Pink mattene
Steppin' out dazzleglass


----------



## n_c (Oct 28, 2009)

Eyes:
TFSI
Blanc palette - stila (see pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
#2 - lid (wet)
#1 - brow highlight and brule to sheer it out a bit, too much shimmer for work
#3 - crease
Soft brown - to blend out crease
Puro amor - black e/l for upper lash line

*click*




Cheeks:
#4 - this one is a dupe for amour (nars)

Lips:
Prep+prime
Velvet teddy l/s
Soft & slow l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 28, 2009)

Nothing too special, but thought I'd post anyway!

Bare Canvas as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stila CC in Lillium on cheeks and lips


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

face -
revlon colour stay foundation
mac prep and prime powder
mac smoothe merge msf

eyes-
mac swimming shadow
mac humid shadow
mac shroom shadow
l'oreal kohl liner in black
maybelline lash stiletto mascara

lips-
mac spice lip pencil
mac pink fish lip conditioner


----------



## SuSana (Oct 28, 2009)

I took a different approach to stash shopping today.  I have a plastic case full of pigment samples that I never seem to use anymore.  Out of sight, out of mind I suppose.  So last night I decided to close my eyes and whichever I picked it what I would use.  I picked Golder’s Green!  I’ve had it over 3 years and I don’t think I’ve ever used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Golder’s Green pigment wet on lid
Soft Brown & Swiss Chocolate in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Either Springsheen or Peachykeen, I can’t remember.
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
Moonbathe l/g


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't posted in here for a while, i finally have something worth posting

Face:
Studio tech foundation
Select cover up concealer
Blot presses powder
Love Joy Minerlise Blush

Eyes:
UD PP
All That Glitters (lid)
Bronze (crease)
Carbon (outer crease)
Blacktrack fluidline
Feline Kohl power
Maybeline Mascara

Lips:
Partial to pink


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2009)

face-
Smashbox Primer
revlon colour stay foundation
mac MSF Deep Dark
mac SuperduperNatural MB


eyes-
base: Indianwood and Artifact p/p
mac Amber Lights (inner)
mac Hepcat or Plum dressing (outer)
mac Sketch (V)
Ben Nye Burgundy (crease)
Solar White (highlight)
ud zero 24/7 liner
mac zoom lash mascara

lips-

mac Vino
mac Full Blown
mac Pop Mode l/g 
mac Pinkarat over FB later on.


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 28, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano silvery creme e/s - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - coppery shade - lower lashline & inner corners
Scott Barnes black mascara
Careline Black pencil - tightline

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Ladyblush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I took a different approach to stash shopping today.  I have a plastic case full of pigment samples that I never seem to use anymore.  Out of sight, out of mind I suppose.  So last night I decided to close my eyes and whichever I picked it what I would use.  I picked Golder’s Green!  I’ve had it over 3 years and I don’t think I’ve ever used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Golder’s Green pigment wet on lid
Soft Brown & Swiss Chocolate in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Either Springsheen or Peachykeen, I can’t remember.
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
Moonbathe l/g_

 


Even more fun is when you pick out 2 or 3 pigments without looking and make them work together.  It's interesting to get new color combos!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Face:
Maybelline Mineral Power Liquid Foundation in Dark 3 (Cocoa)
MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in NW50
MAC Powder Blush in Dollymix
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Perfect Topping and So Ceylon

Eyes:
TFSI
MAC Pigment in Pink Pearl on lid to the crease
MUFE Eyeshadow #92 in the crease
MAC Eyeshadow in Fashion Groupie in the crease over MUFE #92 eyeshadow
MAC Eyeshadow in Cassette on the outer V
MAC Eyeshadow in Sunset B. above the crease
MAC Eyeshadow in Yougurt as highlight

Lips:
MAC Tinted Lip Conditoner in Pink Fish
MAC Lipstick in Fun Fun
MAC Dazzleglass in Jingle Jangle and Funtabulous


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Even more fun is when you pick out 2 or 3 pigments without looking and make them work together.  It's interesting to get new color combos!_

 
Oh good idea!  I'm going to go pick right now...cross your fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If I don't post tomorrow you'll know what happened.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Lips:
MAC Tinted Lip Conditoner in Pink Fish
MAC Lipstick in Fun Fun
MAC Dazzleglass in Jingle Jangle and Funtabulous_

 
This combo sounds hot!  I'm putting it on my to-do list


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
Madina Milano silver creme e/s - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
Il Makiage Magic Purple - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
MAC Top Hat - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Petticoat
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s
Victoria's Secret I Want Candy l/s


----------



## SuSana (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Bare Canvas as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line_

 
Well I woke up too late to do my crazy pigment combination...it gives me another day to figure out how to make them work together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I copied ^^that^^ combo.

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek

Lips:
Tender Baby tendertone


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Well I woke up too late to do my crazy pigment combination...it gives me another day to figure out how to make them work together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*So I copied ^^that^^ combo.*
_

 
How funny! So did I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Nothing too special, but thought I'd post anyway!

Bare Canvas as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line
_

 
Instead I used:
TFSI
Puro Amor e/l
Vanilla - to highlight...this one is not that great on my skintone
Smoke & diamonds - lid, I've had it for a while and today was my first time using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheeks:
Springsheen

Lips:
hug me


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - light pink shade - wash
MAC Trax - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - pinkish white shade - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow mascara 

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt

*Lips*
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 30, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP & Bare Canvas on lid
Bourjois Tantalizing Tamer trio:
Vert Petillant #48 (light green) on lid
Beige Rose #08 (cream) to highlight
Brun Creatif #02 (brownish) in crease
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx smudged into upper lashline

Cheeks:
Peachiness Blushbaby blush duo

Lips:
Sephora slim lip pencil in Nude to line & fill
Fashion Pack l/g


I've only used the Bourjois trio twice since I got it 3 Christmases ago :/


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 30, 2009)

face-
Smashbox Primer
revlon colour stay foundation
mac MSF Deep Dark
mac DollyMix MB
no-name Bronzer

eyes-
base: V greasepaint
mac Fuschia p/g (inner)
mac Violet p/g (outer)
mac MUFE 92 (V)
Ben Nye Purple Passion Rouge satin finish (crease)
mac Saddle to blend out crease into highlight
Rite of Spring with Bamboo (highlight) to tone down shimmer
Blacktrack (upper waterlin
mac Feline kohl liner
mac zoom lash mascara and CG Exact Lash

lips-

mac Magenta l/l
mac Party Mate l/s
mac Bingo plushglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 30, 2009)

Love this look today!!

TFSI as base
Vanilla p/m on lid + brow highlight
Copperplate in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla e/s from crease to browbone + tearduct highlight
UD Zero to line

Stila CC in Lillium on cheeks and lips (any neutral pink would do!)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 31, 2009)

TFSI as base
Greasepaint Stick in V on lid
Young Punk on lid
Sketch in crease
Vanilla + Solar White to highlight
UD Zero to line
Stila Topaz on waterline

Stila CC in Gerbera on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## karut (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a great idea! I'm getting very inspired to use what I've got and I have totally shopped my stash recently.

Today I wore:
Udpp
Smoke & Diamonds
Warming Trend
Dazzlelight

Porcelain Pink

Like Venus

Not the most exiting look, but hey, I was late for work. Hate to work on saturdays...


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Shimmer Rose - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
Scott Barnes Chocolate - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Glitter Bronze pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2009)

E*yes*
TFSI
MUFE #84 - lid
Soft brown - crease
Brule - highlight
Black - smudgepot (stila) to line upper lash line

*Lips*
Soft & slow l/g


----------



## SuSana (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't done my crazy pigment combo yet, I haven't had the time but maybe tomorrow.

Eyes:
UDPP & Fresco Rose p/p on the lid
Pink Opal pig. as a wash
Phloof! to highlight inner corners
Rave pearlglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
Pretty Baby b/p
Gleeful  Gentle m/b

Lips:
Fun Fun l/s
Star Nova l/g
(I ended up loving this together)

It was a pinky day


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love this look today!!

TFSI as base
Vanilla p/m on lid + brow highlight
Copperplate in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla e/s from crease to browbone + tearduct highlight
UD Zero to line

Stila CC in Lillium on cheeks and lips (any neutral pink would do!)_

 
Did the same look today, but used NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil as a base to make Vanilla p/m pop.


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 2, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Melon - lid
MAC Sable - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - inner crease
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s
Scott Barnes Juicey l/g


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, I have a lot going on today product-wise.  This is the pigment combo that was the result of my sister closing her eyes & picking out 3 pigments.  Here we go...

Eyes:
UDPP & Fresco Rose p/p on lid
Pink Opal pig. wet all over as a wash
Accent Red pig. in the upper crease & blended up toward browbone
Viz-a-Violet pig. wet in crease (it wouldn't show up dry)
Phloof! to highlight brow & inner corners
Rave pearlglide to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Blonde MSF
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Live and Dye l/g


I like the combination of the 3 pigments, I had never used Accent Red before.  I think I'll do it again but use Violet pig. instead of Viz-a-Violet.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 3, 2009)

This has become one of my favorite combos lately. I love Go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Solar White on lid
Go in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

just lipbalm


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 3, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
Revlon Colorstay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
Scott Barnes Pretty Penny l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2009)

face - 

revlon colour stay foundation
l'oreal true match powder
mac on a mission blush
mac perfect topping msf

eyes-

mac otherworldly paint pot
mac talent pool shadow
mac really dark from from photo realism quad
mac solar white
ud zero 24/7 liner
mac zoom lash mascara

lips-
mac spice pencil
mac naked paris lippie


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 4, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lightly on lid
MAC Expensive Pink - lightly over All That Glitters
MAC Woodwinked - outer 2/3
MAC Amber Lights - outer 1/3
Scott Barnes Chocolate - crease
MAC Flip & Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
MAC Magnetic Fields - over Orpheus
Christian Dior Diorshow black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Joyous
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## n_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I like to include pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
TFSI
Magrittes (sp?) paint - lid only
Mazatlan Trio (stila)
Lid and past the crease - medium color
Crease - dark color
Soft Brown - to blend out crease
Highlight - light color and Brule to sheer out





Cheeks:
Nothing (I have sensitive skin, most days I have to skip blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:
chapstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ The pics are a great reference!

I'm doing an old favorite look today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Jest on lid
Mulch in crease
Coco Beach in outer V
Vanilla to blend
Phloof! to highlight browbone & tearduct
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer 1/3 and crease
MAC Nocturnelle - deepen outer 1/3
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuous black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sweet William
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Lancome Juicey Tubes (unnamed)


----------



## n_c (Nov 5, 2009)

Eyes:
TFSI
Bare canvas paint
Woodwinked - lid
Bronze - crease
Soft brown - to blend crease
Brule - highlight (I should start using my other highlighters)
Puro amor - black e/l to line upper lash line

Cheeks:
Peaches

Lips:
clear l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 5, 2009)

Loving this combo today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dazzlelight on lid
Time & Space in crease
Nocturnelle in outer V
Vanilla to highlight browbone & tearduct
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

face -

revlon colour stay foundation
l'oreal true match powder
mac smoothe merge msf

eyes-

mac photo realsim quad (all but the light yellowish colour)
solar white eyeshadow
ud zero 24/7 liner
maybelline lash stiletto mascara

lips-
purring tendertone
date night dazzleglass


----------



## karut (Nov 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
Udpp
Glamour check! - lid
Off the page - crease
Dreammaker - browbone and inner tearduct
UD Zero 24/7
Some random eyeliner
Mascara

*Cheeks*
Global Glow msf
Fafi Hipness
Northern Light msf

*Lips*
Nice to be nice


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 5, 2009)

Face: 
Avon Magix
Revlon Colorstay Foundation
MAC StudioFinish Concealor
MAC Prep & Prime Translucent Powder

Eyes:
Mary Kay Eye Primer
MAC Glama Ray e/s
MAC Smut e/s
L'Oreal Intense Lineur e/l
Maybelline Great Lash

Cheeks
MAC Love Thing

Lips:
Nivea lip balm
Maybelline Colorsensational l/s in Warm Me Up
NYX l/g in Real Nude.


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 6, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Woodwinked - inner 1/2
MAC Expensive Pink - outer 1/2
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
Stila Illimani - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Scott Barnes Moondance pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## n_c (Nov 6, 2009)

This is one of my fav combos.

*Eyes*
Stilife paint
Expensive pink - lid
Mulch - crease
Wedge - to blend crease
Brule - highlight 
Blacktrack 

*Cheeks*
Springsheen (just a tiny bit)

*Lips*
First blush l/g (neutrogena)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 6, 2009)

Simple face today.

*Eyes*
UD Stash to line (great olive green!)

*Cheeks
*Trace Gold

*Lips
*Mellow Flame


----------



## karut (Nov 6, 2009)

Today was a Vex-and-Shale-day. 
For me it's one of those combos that always ends up looking really nice. 
Vex on the lid and Shale in the crease with Dazzlelight as highlight. I had Stark Naked on my cheeks and nothing on my lips.


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 7, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Scott Barnes Urban Legend - lid
MAC Woodwinked - crease
MAC Rule - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline, smudged
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG II l/s
Victoria Secret's I Want Candy l/g


----------



## SuSana (Nov 8, 2009)

Last nights going out look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Blueboy paint on lid
Fyrinnae Chrome over Blueboy
Bell Bottom Blue pig. in crease
Violet pig. above BBB to blend out
Phloof! to highlight brow & inner corners
Black Russian pearlglide to line upper & lower
Violet pig. smudged into Black Russian

Cheeks:
Emote
Dainty m/b
Blonde MSF
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Sweet & Single l/s
Viva Glam VI SE l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
Scott Barnes Chocolate - above crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
MAC Just a Pinch (used as a lip stain)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 9, 2009)

Really shopped my stash today... haven't worn these eye colors in ages!!

Melon p/m on lid
Espresso in crease
Green Brown p/m in outer V
Vanilla to blend
White Gold p/m to highlight tearduct and outer V
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 9, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
Pupa #06 (bronze) - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Scott Barnes mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MUFE 304 l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Fresco Rose on lid
Violet pig. on lid
Sweet Sienna pig. in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Wolf pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Stark Naked
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Eclectic Edge l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

lips-

purring tendertone
jingle jangle dazzleglass

cheeks-

superduper natural blush
shimpagne msf

eyes-
tone grey quad (all colours)
l'oreal black kohl liner
transparent teal glitter


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 9, 2009)

Eyes:
Gilded Ash metal-x shadow on lid and lower lashline
Warm Chill e/s in inner corner/tearduct area
black mascara

Face:
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Viva Glam VI se l/g


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Eyes:
UDPP
Fresco Rose on lid
Violet pig. on lid
Sweet Sienna pig. in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Wolf pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Stark Naked
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Eclectic Edge l/g_

 

I love sweet sienna


----------



## SuSana (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_I love sweet sienna
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  I had lost it for a while so when I found it last night, I decided to use it today


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 10, 2009)

I finally have something to post! Simple but kind of nice.

Painterly PP
Gold Mode pigment on lid
Vanilla p/m on browbone
Graphic Brown upper lashes
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky on lower lashes

Benefit Dallas blush

Midimauve lipstick


----------



## SuSana (Nov 10, 2009)

I found this e/s combo here: MAC Makeup : Eyeshadow Combinations, Textures, Finishes, Discontinued Items?and Face Charts!
^^Love that site!  I haven't used these e/s in years.

Eyes:
UDPP & Stilife paint
Tilt on lid
Woodwinked in crease
White Tie as highlight
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx for upper lashline

Cheeks: this was a disaster
Hipness
NARS Orgasm
Peachiness
NARS Sertao
I hated it so I buffed most of it away with MSFN
Finally, a light dusting of Pearl Sunshine 
(I'm still not entirely happy with it)

Lips:
Creme D' Nude l/s
Bonus Beat l/g


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not happy with today's look. Must be the blending or something

Eyes:
Artdeco e/s base
Vanilla p/m - lid
MUFE #84 - crease
Soft brown - crease
Brule - highlight
Carbon - liner

Cheeks:
Sunbasque

Lips:
clear l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm excited that I think I found a way to wear Paradisco!

Vex on lid
Paradisco in crease
Greensmoke in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stila Gerbera on cheeks (lightly tanned peach, really brightens my face!)

High Tea on lips


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 10, 2009)

I found a more subtle way of wearing melrose mood and I love it.

Lips-melrose mood, pink venus, underage mixed together after lipbalm and liner.

Eyes- liquid liner, rimmel extra super lash mascara

Face-MUFE foundation, chanel powder

Cheeks- well dressed, stark naked, smashbox prism


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 10, 2009)

Face:
Avon Magix
Revlon Colorstay in caramel
MAC Prep&Prime translucent powder
MAC MSFN in Dark
MAC Format blush

Eyes:
MAC PP in Groundwork
MAC Smoke & Diamonds e/s
UD Oilslick e/s
Loreal Lineur Intense in Carbon black
Avon Glimmerstick in waterproof blackest black
Maybelline Great Lash

Lips:
Rimmel Exaggerate l/l in Ultimate
MAC Florabundance l/g

Fragrance of the Day: Kenzo Flower


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 11, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Off The Page - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Revlon Crush on Coral l/g


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 11, 2009)

*My Silver Blue Eyes*

Eyes:
Bare Study as a base
Arctic Grey all over the motile lid
a Clinique beige gold to highlight brow
Cumulus along upper lash
Alum along lower lash, outer crease
Swan Lake on inner crease
Charred to deepen outer crease/ V
Defined brows with a Lise Watier eyebrow kit

Cheek:
Benefit Dandelion
Stray Rose

Lips:
Dunno, yet, I'm thinking Embraceable

My husband loves this. <3


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2009)

Ulta Sandstone on lid (silvery light taupe, possibly sub. Coco or Subtle p/m)
Espresso in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stark Naked on cheeks

Creme D'Nude or High Tea on lips... haven't decided yet!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 11, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Untitled paint
Phloof! as a wash
Embark in crease
Cranberry on outer half of lid & above crease
Molasses pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Dainty
Global Glow MSF

Lips:
Underage l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 12, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
Il Makiage Antique Bronze - outer C
Scott Barnes Chocolate - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
NARS Cactus Flower
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm callin this one Teal Blue Afterglow >_<

*On ze eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Rollickin paint pot - Lids
Soft Ochre paint pot - Crease to brow bone
Mutiny pigment - Lids
Beauty Burst e/s - Crease (just a soft wash)
Nars Liquid Sky e/s - Crease
Electric Eel e/s - Outer v
Pompous Blue - To add a bit more dimension in the crease + on the lower lash line
Waternymph e/s - Inner corners
Femme Fi e/s - Brow highlight
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Feline Kohl Power - Upper lash line
Blacktrack
Last Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Supdupernatural Blush mixed with a bit of Dollymix
Northern Light MSF
*
Lips:*
Korres Jasmine Lip Butter
Viva Glam V lipglass + My Favorite Pink dazzleglass Creme


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 12, 2009)

i am wearing the following simple but bright look today -

eyes-
udpp
stillife piant
fresh green mix mes (both parts)
dazzlelight shadow
mystery eye kohl
a sephora mascara sample that i got in paris

cheeks-
sdn blush (can't get enough of this baby!)
shimpagne msf

lips-
pucker tendertone
the fergie viva glam lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 12, 2009)

I used some mineral shadows today that I purchased from a swedish seller (BriteBird). Great stuff!

Cakeshop shadestick
BB I'm Antiquiti-teasing you (antique green/gold) on lid
BB Hours (dark blue/green) in crease
BB Moa Im-pressed (black with red/purple sparkle) in outer v
Naked p/m to highlight
Mystery kohl power to line

Milani Luminous blush

Lollipop Lovin' lipstick


----------



## SuSana (Nov 12, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Sin UDPP
Expensive Pink on lid
Woodwinked in crease
Spiced Chocolate in outer v
Mylar to highlight
Molasses pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Fleurry

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Monogram l/g


FYI: Expensive Pink + Woodwinked was yuck.


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_ 

FYI: Expensive Pink + Woodwinked was yuck._

 

Sure is!

Eyes:
TFSI
Magrittes paint - lid
Patina - lid
Embark - outer v
Brule - highlight
Vanilla pigment - inner corners

Cheeks:
Amour (nars)

Lips:
clear l/g

Nothing exciting but I do like this look


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 12, 2009)

UD Sin on lid (any shimmery champagne/gold shade will work)
Time & Space in crease (sub. Woodwinked)
Ulta Flirty in outer V and under lower lashline (sub. a mix of Nocturnelle & Plum Dressing)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Peaches on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 12, 2009)

Going to the eye doc today and im sure my pupils will be dilated, so no eyeshadow or liner for me today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Avon Magix
MAC Select Tint in NC50
MAC MSFN in Dark
MAC So Ceylon

Eyes:
Mary Kay Eye Primer
Maybelline WaterProof Great Lash

Lips:
Palmers Lip butter in Dark Chocolate and Peppermint (smells soooo good!!)
MAC Up the Amp

Fragrance of the Day: D&G The One


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

a very natural look from me today!

cheeks-
blonde msf

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
all that glitters shadow
woodwinked shadow
solar white shadow
ud liner in zero
l'oreal double extention mascara

lips-
lollipop loving
smile dazzleglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 13, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Jest - lid & crease
MAC Kitschmas - outer 2/3
MAC Star Violet - outer 1/3
MAC Trax - lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo - Accentuate/Sculpt
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2009)

*Eyes*
Bare canvas
Nanogold (still don't like this!)- lid
Brash - crease
Spiced chocolate - outer v
Nanogold - highlight

*Cheeks
*waffle cone - (EM)

*Lips*
First blush (neutrogena)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 13, 2009)

I really like this today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dazzlelight on lid
Wedge in crease
Ulta Molten in outer V (sub. any dark brown - Embark, Handwritten, etc.)
Vanilla to blend
Your Ladyship to highlight browbone & tearduct
UD Zero to line

Afterdusk on cheeks

VGV on lips


----------



## karut (Nov 13, 2009)

I absolutely loved my look today. It felt very fun and looked amazing with my brown eyes.

Eyes
Crest the Wave - lid
Off the Page - crease
Romping - outer v

Cheeks
Hipness

Lips
Immodest mattene


----------



## co_quette (Nov 13, 2009)

*eyes*
mac blackground paintpot as a base
mac twinks on the lid
mac sketch in the crease and along the lower lashline
nars tokyo as a highlight

*cheeks*
mac well dressed
nars laguna

*lips*
mac creme d'nude
mac florabundance lipglass

i always forget how amazing blackground paintpot is. easiest smoky eye ever.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 13, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Sin UDPP
Gleam on lid
Coco Beach pig. in crease
Mulch in outer c
Nylon to highlight brow bone & inner corners
Black Russian pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Northern Light MSF

Lips:
1N l/s
Bare Necessity dazzleglass


Loved the whole look


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2009)

today's look is quite pretty - hubby said it looked very nice anyways!

cheeks-
redhead msf

eyes-
udpp
nice vice paint pot
trax shadow
plum dressing shadow
sketch shadow
gleam shadow

lips-
cruise control gloss (from one of the holiday kits)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2009)

Jest on lid
Ulta Twilight in crease (sub. any darker taupe - Satin Taupe would work)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

True Romantic on cheeks

VGV on lips


----------



## malaliath (Nov 14, 2009)

Wooo!  This is my first post in the Shop Your Stash challenge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*

Too Dolly (inner quarter)
Steamy
Strike a Pose - these  two I blended together over the lid
Dangerzone (the black portion) - outer v and blended into the crease
Yogurt - highlight


*Cheeks*

Smooth Merge MSF

*Lips*

Internationalist Dazzleglass


----------



## SuSana (Nov 15, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Flammable paint on lid and into crease
Violet pig. on lid
Trax on outer third and in crease, blended up
Beauty Marked in outer corners
Seedy Pearl to highlight
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
Dainty
Porcelain Pink MSF
Petticoat MSF

Lips:
Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Off The Page - lid
Stila Illimani - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm really enjoying shopping my stash! It's fun to re-discover old faves or find ways to make things I didn't really like work for me. I pulled out some real oldies today... Mineralism & Moth Brown e/s and Barely Lit l/s!

*Eyes
*Mineralism on lid
Moth Brown in crease & outer V
Vanilla to highlight browbone & tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila CC in Lillium (any neutral pink would do!)

*Lips
*Barely Lit


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

well today i actually used less mac but still wanted to post!

cheeks-
gentle mineral blush

eyes-
urban decay book of shadows 2- pink colour on the lid and the purple colour in the crease
mac dazzlelight shadow
mac rave liner
mac zoom lash mascara

lips-
creme cup lipstick
she zam dazzleglass


----------



## malaliath (Nov 15, 2009)

Fun, fun, fun...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*

Lid - Ego, Romping (MAC)
Crease - Kat Von D "Shiba"  (from the True Love pallette)
Highlight - Kat Von D "Missy" (from the True Love pallette)
Liner - Engraved Powerpoint (MAC)
Mascara - Clinique High Impact mascara

*Cheeks *

Smooth Merge MSF (MAC)

*Lips*

Clinique Precious Pink l/s
Vie Veneto d/g (MAC)

Pink and fun for dinner at the in-laws and movie with husband tonight!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2009)

cheeks-

shimpagne msf

eyes-

all colours of the tempting quad (love this bad boy!!)
udpp
mac zoom lash mascara
mac mystery liner

lips-
romancing (part of the pink lips set from red she said)


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 16, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Scott Barnes Chocolate - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## karut (Nov 16, 2009)

*Eyes*
Bitter 
Swimming
Tempting
Handwritten
Shroom

*Cheeks*
Accentuate Sculpt
Fun & Games
Perfect Topping

*Lips*
Smile dg


----------



## n_c (Nov 16, 2009)

Saturday's FOTN

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Ricepaper - lid to browbone, inner corners
Crease and lower lashline - heritage rouge p/m
Soft brown - to blend crease
Black p/m - to line upper lashline
blacktrack - waterline 

*Cheeks:*
Caribbean in a compact in sun bunny (too faced)

*Lips:*
Nude (nyc)

Today's look

*Eyes:*
TFSI
MUFE lift concealer - base
MUFE #127 (taupe) - lid
MUFE # 126 (yellow/beige)- highlight 

*Cheeks:*
Springsheen

*Lips:*
Aquaphor (i have some seriously chapped lips today!)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 16, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Hey on lid
Pink Venus in crease
Howzat in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Sweetness on cheeks

Cult Fave on lips


----------



## SuSana (Nov 16, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Sin UDPP
Chocolate Brown pig. on lid and blended up
Soft Brown in crease to blend out Chocolate Brown
Vanilla pig. to highlight
Black Russian to line
Fascinating & Tendered on waterline

Cheeks:
A blush that I have never used and therefore cannot remember the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Redhead MSF

Lips:
Silly Girl l/g


----------



## co_quette (Nov 16, 2009)

pretty minimal today...*

eyes*
mac painterly paintpot as a base
mac wedge eyeshadow as a wash in the crease
*
cheeks*
mac gentle mineralized blush (such a pretty raspberry color)

*lips*
stila cherry crush lip stain


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 16, 2009)

Reading this thread inspired me to dust the cobwebs off a few items.  Today I wore (all MAC unless stated otherwise):

Eyes:
Rubenesque paint pot  on lid (just purchased this)
Tan Ray paint- crease
French Cuff - lid
Rich & Earthy - outer lid
Saddle - crease (I haven't worn this since 2006)
Notoriety - outer V
Kid - outer crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Dazzlelight - tear duct

Dipdown fluidline - upper lashline
Photogravure technakohl - waterline
Covergirl VolumeExact mascara

Cheeks:
Taupe - contour (I use this almost everyday)
Slave To Love - apple of cheeks
Cheeky Bronze MSF - highlight

Lips:
Creme Sherry- lip liner
Fetish - lipstick (I haven't worn this since 2007)
Sunny Boy - lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 17, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 17, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Expensive Pink on lid (looks AWESOME over the NYX base!)
Twinks in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to blend
Nylon to highlight
UD Zero to line

Plum Foolery on cheeks

High Tea on lips


----------



## SuSana (Nov 17, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Stilife & Untitled paints mixed
Vanilla as a wash 
MUFE #92 in crease & outer half of lid
MUFE #121 (metallic grape) to darken crease
Lily White pig. right below brow & inner corners
Wolf pearlglide to line upper lashline & waterline

Cheeks:
Shy Beauty
Pink Swoon
Afterdusk

Lips:
Pure Rose l/s
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm mixing the old with the new (to me) again,  I used the Tease Me quad which I haven't touched since August.

All MAC unless otherwise stated

Eyes:
Fresco Rose (just bought this)
Seedy Pearl - lid
Parisienne - outer lid
Garcon Gray - crease
Unbasic White - tear duct
Blacktrack fluidline - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Deep Feelings - lower lashline (Infatuating Rose - Cool Eyes from MAC Holiday 2008)

Cheeks:
Taupe - contour
Petalpoint - apples of cheek (haven't used this since May)
Lightscapade - highlight (haven't used this since July)

Lips:
Beurre lipliner
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 18, 2009)

i felt lazy today so went for a kinda nude face!

cheeks-
sdn blush

eyes-
udpp
rubanesque paint pot
all that glitters shadow
woodwinked shadow
dazzlelight shadow
ud zero liner
a random sephora mascara

lips-
hello kitty pink fish tlc


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
Il Makiage Bronza - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## SuSana (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanted to wear my new blush so I worked around it!  Do you guys ever do that?  You have one thing you really want to wear so you create a look around it?  I always do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Sin UDPP
Hey on lid
Stila brown e/s (no name) in outer corner & crease
Vanilla to highlight
Nylon under brow & inner corners
Molasses pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Superdupernatural m/b

Lips:
1N l/s
Moth To Flame d/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I wanted to wear my new blush so I worked around it!  Do you guys ever do that?  You have one thing you really want to wear so you create a look around it?  I always do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Bright Side MES on lid
Gallery Gal MES in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*15 Minutes


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 18, 2009)

Face:
Avon Magix
Revlon CS in caramel
MAC Prime & Prep Translucent powder
NARS Taj Mahal blush
NARS Casino bronzer

Eyes:
MAC PP in Rubenesque
MAC Mulch
MAC Vanilla
Loreal Lineur Intense in Carbon black
Avon WP Glimmerstick in blackest black
Maybelline Great Lash in very black

Lips:
Medicated Chapstick
MAC Creme Cerise

Fragrance: Op Blend


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

Painterly base
Heat/Element duo
Cinnabar (MK es)
Hazelnut (MK es)
Cinnamon Stick (MK blush)
Cinnamon (MK lip liner)
Gitane lip gloss


----------



## n_c (Nov 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
TFSI
MUFE lift concealer- base
Satin taupe - lid blended up
Shroom - highlight, inner corners
lashblast - black

*Lips
*Dervish l/l
No name nude (nyc)
Nymphette l/g


----------



## karut (Nov 18, 2009)

Today I wore:

Eyes:
Style Snob, lid
Magnetic Fields, crease
Shale, to blend crease
Dazzlelight, highight

Cheeks:
Nars Laguna
Northern Light

Lips:
Lickable lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 19, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s
MAC Jest - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo in Accuentuate/ Sculpt
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Lancome Juicey Tubes l/g (unnamed)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2009)

this is a pretty look i did today-

cheeks-

perfect topping msf
gentle mineral blush

eyes-
udpp
stillife paint
silver fog pigment
lovely lilly pigment
violet pigment
rave liner
maybelline full and soft mascara

lips-
ez baby tendertone
hot frost lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yesterday I wore a couple of eyeshadows from Style Warriors collection that I haven't touched since August.

(All MAC unless otherwise stated)

EYES:
Soft Ochre paint pot
NYX Yellow jumbo pencil on lid
Bright Future - lid (haven't worn this since August)
Omega - crease
Deception - outer third & crease/lower lashline (Holiday 2009 Smoke and Mirrors palette)
Soft Force - tear duct (haven't worn this since since August)
Shroom - brow highlight
Wolf pearlgide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Lune blushecreme - highlight (haven't worn since October)
Other Worldly sheertone shimmer blush - apples of cheek (haven't worn since August)

LIPS:
Caramellow lip liner (haven't worn this since July)
Elaborate lipglass (haven't worn this since May)


----------



## SuSana (Nov 19, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled paint
Vanilla pig. on the lid & highlight
Shale in the crease
Sketch to deepen outer crease
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
On A Mission
Lightscapade MSF
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
C-thru l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 19, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Softwashed Grey on lid 
Poison Pen in crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Quiet, Please on lips


----------



## SuSana (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_NYX Milk as base
Softwashed Grey on lid 
Poison Pen in crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Quiet, Please on lips_

 

Erica I'm doing this tomorrow!  Well maybe not tomorrow, but the next time I wear makeup.  I have everything you used except the l/s & Zero


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 19, 2009)

Face:
Avon Magix
Revlon CS in caramel
MAC Prime & Prep Translucent powder
NARS Taj Mahal blush

Eyes:
MAC Dabble paint
UD Lounge
MAC Deckchair pigment
Loreal Lineur Intense in Carbon black
Avon WP Glimmerstick in blackest black
Maybelline Great Lash in very black

Lips:
Revlon SL l/s in Almost Nude
MAC Young Thing l/g

Fragrance: Vanilla Fields


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Erica I'm doing this tomorrow!  Well maybe not tomorrow, but the next time I wear makeup.  I have everything you used except the l/s & Zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, let me know how you like it!! Softwash Grey is not my favorite pigment... I wish I could get it to look as iridescent as it looks in the jar. If you know of any ways, let me know!!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Oh, let me know how you like it!! Softwash Grey is not my favorite pigment... I wish I could get it to look as iridescent as it looks in the jar. If you know of any ways, let me know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm you're making me want to go swatch it over different bases now...


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 20, 2009)

I took another stroll memory lane with a coupld of my Barbie eyeshadows.

All MAC unless otherwise stated.

EYES:
Chartru paint
Lemon NYX jumbo eye pencil

Springtime Skipper - lid (only worn this twice this year)
Botanical - crease
Moth Brown - outer V (only worn this twice the year)
Unbasic White - tear duct
Mylar - brow highlight

Graphblack technakohl with Moth Brown over it - upper lashline
Minted eye kohl - waterline
Moth Brown - smudged on lower lashline
Covergirl Lash Exact mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Springsheen - apple of cheeks

LIPS:
Caramellow lip liner
Buoy-o-Buoy lipstick (haven't worn this since April)
Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 20, 2009)

cheeks-

red head msf

eyes-

udpp
violet pigment
plum dressing shadow
skecth shadow
gleam shadow

lips-

unagro lipstain (can't remember the name!)
elle gloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 20, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Vanilla - all over
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Stila Chinchina - crease
Stila Illimani - outer C
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel liner - upper lashline
Careline Black - lower lashline & tightline
Christian Dior Diorshow mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
MAC Ladyblush

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hmmm you're making me want to go swatch it over different bases now..._

 
Now that I think about it... I wonder what it'd look like over a black base? The white base really did help, but it didn't pop like other colors when I do the same thing. I think I'm going to try it with the black base now and see what happens!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2009)

today i was inspired by xsparkages latest video so used some of the colours she did.

cheeks -

sunbasque blush
shimpagne msf

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
revved up pigment
ruby red pigment
tempting shadow
ud bourbon 24/7 liner
l'oreal double extention mascara

lips-
high tea lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 21, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Shimmertime on lid
Copperplate in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme Cup on lips


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 22, 2009)

I saw someone wearing Serenely beauty powder blush in a FOTD and was inspired to dust the cobwebs off mine.  I have not touched it in over a year.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Dark Edge - fill brows
Spell No. 9 - lid
Deception - crease
Fire In Her Eyes - brow highlight
Dipdown fluidline - upper and lower lashes

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Serenely - apples of cheek (haven't worn this since 2008)

LIPS:
Cork lip liner
Beaux lustreglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm really liking this today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ego on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Deep Truth in crease to darken
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to blend
Gesso to highlight

Stark Naked on cheeks

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## SuSana (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok Erica I didn't have time to try your combo yet, maybe tomorrow when I don't wake up late for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP
Soft Brown on lid
Swiss Chocolate in crease
Pollen to highlight brow & inner corners
Molasses pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Cantaloupe
Gold Spill MSF

Lips:
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Rose Fishnets


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 23, 2009)

cheeks-

superduper natural blush
shimpagne msf

eyes-

otherworldly paint pot
kelly eyeshadow (pro)
humid eyeshadow
vanilla pigment
l'oreal black liner

lips-
purring tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 23, 2009)

Yesterday:

*Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
MAC Neutral Pink - lid
MAC Shale - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush

*Lips*
MUFE #304 l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


Today:
*Eyes*
Madina Milano green creme e/s
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
Pupa Luminys #06 (bronze shade) - crease
MAC Dark Edge - highlight
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC Plink! l/s


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Nov 23, 2009)

Today's look was minimal, but still fun and high-impact.
Pure White Chromaline (e/s base)
Orb e/s all over the lid
Smolder eye kohl lining upper lid
Push the Edge pigment in crease and over Smolder
Utter Fun l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure I like this look today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bare Canvas as base
Say Yeah! on lid
Falling Star in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla to blend
Nylon to highlight
UD Zero to line

Stila CC in Gerbera on cheeks (tanned peach for ref)

Creme D'Nude on lips


----------



## malaliath (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm having a Hello Kitty throwback today...

EYES

Too Dolly - lid
Steamy - outer 1/3
Stately Black - outer 1/3 and crease
Yogurt - highlight

CHEEKS

Smooth Merge MSF

LIPS

Mimmy lipglass

It's cute


----------



## SuSana (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate when I envision a combo and it sounds good but when I actually do it...not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP & Stilife paint
Illegal Cargo on lid
Magnetic Fields in crease
Shore Leave to highlight (too frosty!!)
Rave pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Blonde MSF

Lips:
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Tint in Bare Mint


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 24, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Rule - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers - copper shade - outer C
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 24, 2009)

I did a really natural face today that came out great!
FACE:
Avon Magix
MAC SFF in nc45
Revlon CS in caramel
NYC translucent powder
NARS bronzer in Casino
MAC Ambering Rose blush

Eyes:
MAC PP in Perky
MAC Kid e/s
Loreal Lineur Intense in carbon black
MAC Buttery e/l
Maybelline Great Lash in very black
MAC Brow set in Mink

Lips:
Iman Tan l/l
MAC Siss l/s
Revlon SL gloss in shine city

Fragrance: Jessica simpson fancy love


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I hate when I envision a combo and it sounds good but when I actually do it...not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That happened to me yesterday... and it's probably shallow, but it makes me feel ugly all day. Boooo!

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Gorgeous Gold on lid
Star Violet in crease
Trax to define crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peachykeen

*Lips
*just lipbalm today... they're chapped


----------



## SuSana (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That happened to me yesterday... and it's probably shallow, but it makes me feel ugly all day. Boooo!_

 
When that happens to me, everytime I see it in the mirror it irritates me!  Like yesterday when I would look I just kept thinking yuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was simple since I was feeling lazy.

Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled paint
Vanilla all over as a wash
MUFE #129 (brown shimmer) in crease
Vanilla pig. underneath brown (tiny bit) & inner corners
Molasses pearlglide to line upper, lower & waterline

Cheeks:
Shy Beauty
Smooth Merge MSF

Lips:
Boy Bait cremesheen


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 25, 2009)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano green creme e/s
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
MAC Fiction - upper lashline
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s
Madina Milano unnamed l/g


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 25, 2009)

almost the same face as yesterday with a few changes
Face:
Avon Magix
Revlon Beyond Natural in Deep
MAC SF in C7
MAC Stark Naked blush

Eyes
MAC PP in Perky
MAC Kid e/s
MAC Moth Brown e/s
Loreal Lineur Intense in carbon black
Avon Waterproof Glimmerstick in blackest black
Maybelline Great Lash in very black
MAC Brow set in Mink

Lips:
MAC Lavendar Whip
MAC Fast Friends l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Flip - inner 1/2
MAC Sumptuous Olive - outer 1/2
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
NARS Cactus Flower
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
Clinique Bamboo Pink l/s
Madina Milano unnamed l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2009)

Similar face to yesterday, but I like this better!

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Solar White on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Trax to define crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips*
Just lipbalm again!


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 27, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Warm Chill - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC VG II l/s
Victoria Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 27, 2009)

Still another variation on this look... I'm loving it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX Milk as base
Dazzleray p/m on lid
Ulta Flirty in crease (sub. UD Last Call or Plum Dressing/Nocturnelle mix)
Trax to define crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight

Stila Lillium on cheeks (sub. any neutral pink)
NARS Albatross to highlight (sub. any pale highlight shade)

High Tea on lips


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 27, 2009)

Eyes
MUFE lift concealer as base
Annabelle liquid liner 
Rimmel extra super lash

MUFE mat foundation
Stark naked blush

Violet pigment+ underage


----------



## n_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanksgiving look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
TFSI
MUFE lift concealer - base
MUFE #127 - lid, up to crease
Brule - highlight
Vanilla pigment -arch, inner corners
Puro amor (black) - winged liner (kat von d)

Cheeks:
Sun bunny (too faced)

Lips:
Ruby woo l/s


----------



## SuSana (Nov 28, 2009)

I have 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did my sisters makeup on Thanksgiving-

Eyes:
UDPP
Shale on lid
Sketch in crease & outer c
Trax over Sketch to blend 
Vanilla pig. to highlight
Black Russian to line

Cheeks:
Gentle m/b

Lips:
I don't know what she put on



On me (I've done a variation of this before)

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Chocolate Brown pig. on lid
Mulch in crease
Vanilla pig. to highlight brow & inner corners
Molasses to line upper, lower & waterline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Gentle m/b

Lips:
Masque l/s
Nymphette l/g



Today-

Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled paint on lid
Smoke & Diamonds from lash to crease
Vanilla to highlight
Fly-by-Blu to line upper & waterline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Gentle m/b
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
Star Nova


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Chocolate Brown pig. on lid
Mulch in crease
Vanilla pig. to highlight brow & inner corners
Molasses to line upper, lower & waterline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Gentle m/b

Lips:
Masque l/s
Nymphette l/g_

 
I really liked this FOTD, so I decided to copy some of it today!

*Eyes
*Chocolate Brown on lid
Mulch in crease
Vanilla to highlight to highlight browbone
UD Sin to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Sephora Complete Lipbalm


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 29, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Il Makiage Desert Sand - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - bronze shade - crease
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 29, 2009)

I havent' worn much makeup this past week since I've been on vacation. So I decided to make myself presentable today.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Warming Trend - inner lid (haven't worn this since March)
Patina - outer lid (haven't worn this since September)
Wide-Eyed Wonder - crease (2009 Smoke & Mirrors palette)
Smoke & Mirrors - outer V (2009 Smoke & Mirrors palette)
Shroom - brow highlight
Fire In Her Eyes - tear duct and brow highlight (2009 Smoke & Mirrors palette)
Wolf pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Prescriptives Plush mascara - black

CHEEKS:
On A Mission - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Plum Soft creamstick liner
Full Body lipstick
On Display lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 30, 2009)

face-

breath of plum blush

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
old gold pigment
antique green pigment
dazzlelight shadow

lips-

hue lipstick


----------



## n_c (Nov 30, 2009)

I used my chocolate brown pig too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
TFSI
UDPP Sin - lid only
Chocolate brown pig- lid to crease (first time using since I got in August)
Soft brown - crease
Brule - highlight
Puro amor - winged liner
Shroom - highlight tearduct

*Cheeks*
Sun bunny - just a bit of the lighter side

*Lips*
CO Bigelow ultra mentha lip shine (thanks Susan for reminding me about this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Loving this combo


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 30, 2009)

Naked Lunch on lid
Ulta Sandstone in crease (sub. Satin Taupe, Coco, or Subtle - any taupe really)
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Sunbasque on cheeks (should use this more often! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

High Tea on lips


----------



## SuSana (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't shop my stash today but still wanted to say hi to you girls


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I didn't shop my stash today but still wanted to say hi to you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello Susana!!

Here's my fotd:

Avon Magix
Revlon CS in caramel
MAC P&P Translucent powder
Revlon CS undereye concealor in deep
NARS Casino bronzer to contour.

Eyes:
MAC Grease Paint Stick in Black
Femme Couture Mineral Effects Baked e/s in Viva Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NYX Brown e/s
NYX Black e/s
Nicka K e/s in #3008
Loreal Lineur Intense in carbon black
Avon WP glimmerstick in blackest black
maybelline Great Lash in Very black

Lips:
Nivea lip balm
MAC Half n Half l/s
MAC Young Thing l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 1, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Club - crease & lower lashline
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled paint on lid
Solar White on lid
Henna in crease and blended up
Mink & Sable in lower crease to define
Naked pig. to highlight
Black Russian to line

Cheeks:
Cantaloupe
Spaced Out

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Stila lip glaze in Vanilla


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2009)

This one is somewhat similar to yesterday's.

Eyes:
TFSI
Artdeco e/s base
Heritage Rouge pig - lid
Tete-a-tint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - crease 
Brule - brow highlight, tearduct
Puro amor - to line upper lash line

Cheeks:
Sun bunny - lighter side only

Lips:
First blush (neutrogena)

Uhh tete-a-tint and HR pig. don't go that well together


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I didn't shop my stash today but still wanted to say hi to you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel like this some days! Hiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Naked p/m on lid
Cork in crease
Espresso in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Cult Fave


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

I <3 this thread!  I spent the morning writing down combinations from this thread that I want to try!

Did a bit of shopping myself today...

*Eyes
*Painterly p/p as base
Cosmic e/s all over lid, liner under lower lashes
Lotusland e/s inner crease
Satellite Dreams e/s rest of crease
Indian Ink e/s to darken outer V and outer crease, and liner of upper lashes
Nanogold e/s to highlight
Ricepaper e/s to highlight
UD Zero to line lower waterline

*Lips
*Prized Petal lipglass

I haven't used Cosmic in forever, I forgot how heavenly it applies!  And this was my first time using Indian Ink.  I found it can take some work to blend it, but other than that I'm liking it as a nice matte dark purple to smoke out a look.

I'm meeting a friend for lunch that I haven't seen in about 5 or more years, so I hope I don't shock her with all this makeup, LOL!  I didn't wear makeup besides black eyeliner back when she knew me...  but I wanted to do a nice, bright look for once because I've been doing so much neutral stuff lately


----------



## SuSana (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't know about you guys but when I read the combos I try to imagine what they look like, so when I was reading ^^that one I thought, I don't know what color Cosmic is! I had to look it up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks really pretty.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Cosmic is great!  I'm glad I got it at a CCO when I saw it!  Made for a nice golden/purple look, bright but not over the top.

And I'm just like you, I have to google stuff as well, especially when it's something I don't have and it was LE.  I try my best to come up with dupes off of that.


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 1, 2009)

Eyes:
Groundwork paint pot
Creme Royale on lid
Rule in crease
Dark Edge in outer v
Sweet Joy as highlight
Annabelle Smoothliner in Brownie
mascara

Cheeks:
Dainty mineralize blush

Lips:
nothing


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, I decided I would pick out ONE color out of the ones someone used here and work with that. Today I picked Naked p/m.

Eyes:
Untitled paint all over
Naked p/m - lid to brow bone
Wedge - crease
Mystery - to define crease and smudged on upper lash line

Cheeks:
Springsheen (just a tiny bit)

Lips:
Viva glam V l/s


----------



## Kragey (Dec 2, 2009)

I decided to use some of the Ulta stuff I've barely touched.

EYES:
*Wet n' Wild foundation, base* -- Ugh, now I remember why I never use this. It's so oily and gross.
*ULTA Breeze, inner half of lid* -- a really pretty light blue. I forgot how pigmented this shadow is! I'm in love again.
*ULTA Deep Sea, outer half of lid and crease* -- a nice dark blue, although it's still not one of my favorites.
*ULTA Iceland, highlight* -- a decent white. It worked, but I still prefer using pigments for my highlight colors so I can blend them out more.
*Jane clear mascara* -- This is a staple of mine, but I haven't used it in forever, and I don't know why!

FACE:
Erm, I actually used my usuals for this. I don't own a whole lot of powders or foundations because they're so expensive!

LIPS:
*ULTA Goddess* -- a great, creamy pink lipstick that I've just never really used.
*ULTA Glisten* -- I can't believe I've never used this, only swatched it twice! It's so pretty! A sheer, sparkly pink gloss, not super-sticky or smelly. I officially love it.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_*Wet n' Wild foundation, base* -- Ugh, now I remember why I never use this. *It's so oily and gross.*_

 






Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled paint on lid
Warming Trend on lid 
Magnetic Fields in crease
Magic Dust to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Superdupernatural

Lips:
Simply Delicious l/g


I was reminded that I had Warming Trend by poirot0153's post the other day.  I think I've only used it once since I got it, ooops.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Eyes - 
Henna all over lid
Bronze in crease
Ricepaper to highlight
UD Stash to line


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's what I used today:


EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Swan Lake - inner lid (haven't worn since March)
Fashion - outer lid
Fyrinnae Anemone - tear duct
Apres-ski - crease
Mylar - brow highlight
Brill - brow highlight (haven't worn since 2008)
Rapidblack upper lash line
Prescriptives Plush mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Uncommon blushcreme - apple of cheeks
Lightscapade - highlight

LIPS:
Sublime Culture lip liner (haven't worn since March)
Bare slimshine (haven't worn since 2008)
Poetic License lipglass


----------



## malaliath (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm finding I've been reaching for my HK Too Dolly quad quite a bit! 

EYES

Lid - Kat Von D First Class
Outer 1/3 and Crease - MAC Stately Black, MAC Dangerzone (black)
Highlight - MAC Yogurt
Liner - MAC Black Russian 
Mascara - Loreal Telescopic

CHEEKS  

NARS Orgasm (as usual!)
MAC Smooth Merge MSF (champagne side only, used as highlight)

LIPS

MAC Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass

I'm on a no-buy till Love Lace and Warm & Cozy, so I'm really enjoying this thread


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 3, 2009)

Yesterday:
*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Neutral Pink - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g

Today:
*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
Stila Chinchina - crease
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Vex - tearduct
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting powder in Sculpt
Cliniqu Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Eyes: 
TFSI
Artdeco e/s base - lid
Soft brown - crease
Dusty coral p/m - to define crease
Sweet chestnut - outer V
Brule - highlight
Vanilla p/m - arch and tearduct
Puro amor - to line upper lash line

Cheeks:
Peaches
Sunspill b/p

Lips:
Beaux l/g


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 3, 2009)

Eyes:
Painterly- base
Femme Fi- Highlight
Saddle- Crease
Go- Lid

Cheeks:
Notable

Lips:
Plum soft liner
Angel Wing l/g


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 3, 2009)

Used a few eyeshadows from my Antiquitease Smokey Eyes palette today.

Eyes:
Maid of Honour e/s on lid + browbone
Palatial e/s in crease
Knight e/s - upper and lower lashline
Phloof e/s in inner corner
black mascara

Cheeks:
True Romantic BPB

Lips:
Revlon Pink Pout matte lipstick
Honey Bare Tendertone


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 3, 2009)

NYX j/p in Dark Brown
All That Glitters on lid
Amber Lights in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla to highlight

Peaches on cheeks

Sephora Complete Lipbalm (meant to wear Romanced l/s but I ran out the door & forgot it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 3, 2009)

I revisited my Photorealism quad today.

EYES:
Greenstroke paint pot
Cakeshop shadestick

Fresh Approah - inner lid
Image Maker - outer lid
Club - crease
Vex - tear duct
Kid - outer crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Mystery eye kohl - upper lashline & waterline
Grey Range - smudged on upper & lower lashline
Covergirl Volume Exact mascara in Brown-Black

CHEEKS:
Notable - apple of cheek
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Caramellow creamstick liner
Bare slimshine
Poetic Licence lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 4, 2009)

I did something sort of Christmas-y today... at least in the fact it was red and green...

Star Violet all over lid, inner half of lower lashline
Humid in outer V and crease, and outer half of lower lashline
Carbon to darken outer V
Vanilla to blend out crease
Creme Royale to highlight, and inner corners


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 4, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Warm Chill - crease
MAC Modest Tome - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Scott Barnes black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC Syrup


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

EYES-

delft paint pot
tilt shadow
climate blue shadow
vellum shadow
zoom lash mascara

face-

dirty plum blush

lips-

hk pink fish tlc


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2009)

NYX Milk as base
Pen N Pink on lid (does really well over Milk, wooo!)
Revved Up p/m in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

15 Minutes on lips


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_NYX Milk as base
*Pen N Pink on lid (does really well over Milk, wooo!)*
Revved Up p/m in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line_

 
Ohh must try! I was going to give it away.


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 4, 2009)

I challenged myself to use as many of my Cool (vs. warm) holiday and Nordstrom exclusive palettes as I could in one look.  Kinda lame, I know.

EYES:
Fresco paint pot

Wild Wisteria - inner lid (Graphic Garden Nordstrom Exclusive - July 2009)
Feast - outer lid (Infatuating Rose Cool Eyes - Passions of Red - Oct 2008)
Printemps - crease (Tailormade Cool palette - Nordstrom Exclusive - July 2005)
Unbasic White - tear duct
Violet Vow - Mystic Cool - Magic, Mirth, and Mischief - Oct 2009)
Satisfy - brow highlight (Infatuating Rose Cool Eyes - Passions of Red- Oct 2008)

Rave pearlglide liner
Covergirl VolumeExact mascara in Brown Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Brit Wit blushcreme - apples of cheeks
Lightscapade MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Quartz lip liner
Romancin' lipstick
Petal Pusher lustreglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 4, 2009)

I <3 what I came up with tonight!!

*Eyes*
Greenstroke p/p as base
Warm Chill e/s all across lid, up past crease a bit
Aquavert e/s outer half of lid
Bottle Green e/s in outer V and crease
Carbon e/s to darken outer V
Creme Royale e/s as highlight
Goldmine e/s in inner corner and under lower lash line
UD Eldorado liner under lower lashes (Goldmine applied over this)

Cheeks I used Blonde MSF, but that's nothing new to me, and Valentine's lipgelee on my lips

This was my first time using Warm Chilll, Bottle Green, Goldmine, and Eldorado so I had a good haul from my stash tonight


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

today i was feeling greeny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-

rollickin paint pot
udpp
swimming shadow
hudi shadow
shroom shadow
mystery liner
lash stiletto mascara

cheeks-
superduper natural blush
perfect topping msf

lips-
hk pink fish tlc (not wearing lip stuff at the mo because my lips are so dry)


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 5, 2009)

I must be on a gold kick...

Old Gold pigment all over lids, under lower lashline
Sketch in the outer V and crease
Sweet Chesnut over Sketch
Vanilla to blend out
Retrospeck to highlight
UD Rockstar liner under lower lashes a tiny bit

I'm loving this thread...  it pushed me to start using stuff I haven't used ever (Retrospeck, Rockstar), or not in a long time (Sweet Chesnut, Old Gold)

I'm so happy I got Old Gold while it was still in stock... it's gorgeous


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Cocoa Plum - base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Creme de Miel - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight & inner corners
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I must be on a gold kick...

Old Gold pigment all over lids, under lower lashline
Sketch in the outer V and crease
Sweet Chesnut over Sketch
Vanilla to blend out
Retrospeck to highlight
UD Rockstar liner under lower lashes a tiny bit

I'm loving this thread...  it pushed me to start using stuff I haven't used ever (Retrospeck, Rockstar), or not in a long time (Sweet Chesnut, Old Gold)

I'm so happy I got Old Gold while it was still in stock... it's gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the idea of Old Gold + Sketch! Took that, and did my own version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Purple as base
Old Gold p/m on lid
Stars N Rockets in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to blend out crease/outer V
Pink Opal p/m to highlight
Blacktrack to line (winged slightly)

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Brew


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 6, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Cocoa Plum - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
Scott Barnes Urban Legend - crease
MAC Vex - inner corners
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara
MAC Prunella - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2009)

Eyes:
UD PP 
Time and Space (lid)
Remotely grey (outer corner)
A little folie (crease)
nanogold  (highlight)
Blacktrack and feline
Maybleine xxl mascara

Cheeks:
Light over dark minerlise duo
mcqueen msf 

Lips:
B-babe
pinkarat lusterglass

Totally shopped my stash today!!


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 6, 2009)

I mixed things up and used some old(-er) and new stuff are green eye look.  Tried some of my Fyrinnae samples.  The greens really made my brown eyes pop.


All MAC unless otherwise noted.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
NYX jumbo eye pencil in Horse Raddish - on lid
Fyrinnae Sea Turtle (army green with lavendar highlight/shimmer) - inner lid
Fyrinnae Blue-Footed Booby (soft neutral sage green) - outer lid
Club - outer V & crease
Kid - to blend crease
Shroom - brow hoghtlight
Vex - tear duct

Uniform technakohl - upper lashline
Covergirl Volume Exact in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Notable - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
High Tea lipstick (this may be the first l/s I acturally use up.  Only 25% is left)


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 6, 2009)

Today I went pretty minimal but the effect was pretty.

Face:
Studio Moisture Tint in Light
Guerlain powder balls in Mystic

Eyes:
Bare Canvas paint
Fibre Rich Mascara

Lips:
Nars Pop Life matte lipstick pencil
She Zam dazzleglass


----------



## scarlettholly (Dec 6, 2009)

eyes:
paint in bare canvas
inner lid - soft force
middle lid - twinks and soft force over
outer lid and crease - woodwinked
highlight - ricepaper
liner on lower lashes - nars aigle gold

cheeks
nars cream blush in orgasm

lips - ladybug

loved the mellow soft autumnal eyes and the pop of red on the lips. Ladybug is such an easy wearable red!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 7, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP
Stila smudge pot in Pomegranate on lid & up to crease
Cranberry on lid
Amber Lights in crease and blended up
Mulch between Cranberry & Amber Lights on outer half of crease
Claire De Lune to highlight
Molasses to line upper & waterline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Gold Spill MSF

Lips:
C-thru l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

didjn't spend too long on my face this morning because i slept in a little longer than usual. so this was kinda rushed!!

cheeks-

superduper natural blush
shimpagne msf

eyes-

udpp
delft paint pot
club shadow
humid shadow
shroom shadow
zoom lash mascara

lips-

purring tendertone
party mate lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 7, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - light pink shade (reminds me of MAC Pink Freeze) - lid
MAC Sable - crease
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara
Revlon Colorstay brown pencil -lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Sweet William
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MAC VG II l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Yesterday's

*Eyes:*
MUFE lift concealer - base and brow highlight
Bronze - lid
Soft brown - crease
Puro amor (black) - to line upper lash line

*Cheeks:*
Sunbasque

*Lips: *
First blush (neutrogena)

Today's 
*
Eyes*
TFSI
Untitled - lid
Solar white - lid
Tete-a-tint - crease
Saddle - to define crease
Spiced chocolate - outer corner
Brule - highlight
Puro amor - to line

*Cheeks: *
Sun bunny (too faced)

*Lips:*
Beaux (all i had in my purse)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 7, 2009)

Simple face today! Went to go get breakfast with DH and he was hungry and rushing me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*Coco p/m on lid
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*VGV l/g


----------



## SuSana (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok I'm kind of recycling the eye combo and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erica (FiestyFemme) for posting it in the first place because I've done it like 5 times since then.

Eyes:
UDPP & Untitled on lid
Smoke & Diamonds on lid & crease
Vanilla to highlight
Stila Violet smudge pot for winged liner
Wolf for lower lashline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Summer Rose b/p

Lips:
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine in Warm Spiced Cider (no color just kind of sparkley)



The Violet smudge pot makes my eyes look really green!


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 7, 2009)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
NYX jumbo eye pencil in Horse raddish
Fyrinnae Sea Turtle - inner lid
Fyrinnae Blue-Footed Booby - outer lid
Gentle Heat - crease
Femme Noir - outer V & smudged on lower lashline (haven't worn this since August)
Mylar - brow highlight
Vex - tear duct

Uniform technakohl - upper lashline & water line
Prescriptives Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Uncommon blushcreme - apple of cheeks
Taupe - contour
So Ceylon MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
High Tea lipstick
Ensign lustreglass (from Naughty Nautical collection; I only wore this once since I bought it in 2008)


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Jest - lid
Scott Barnes Chocolate - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Navy Blue pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_NYX Milk as base
Pen N Pink on lid (does really well over Milk, wooo!)
Revved Up p/m in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Graphology in outer V_

 
I wanted to give this one a try, a bit different since I couldn't find pen n pink

Eyes:
TFSI
Artedeco e/s base - lid
Shale- lid up to crease (I've had shale for yrs, first time using it today) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fig.1 - to define crease
Graphology - outer corner
Brule and Naked lunch - highlight, tearduct
Puro amor (Kat Von D, black) - to line upper lash line

Cheeks:
Amour (nars)

Lips:
chapstick


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

eyes-
udpp
rubenesque paint pot
photo realism quad
dazzlelight shadow
define a lash mascara
ud zero liner

cheek-
on a misson blush

lips-
chic lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 9, 2009)

I wore this look yesterday. It was a nice neutral look which is not something I do often. 

EYES:
Painterly

Fyrinnae Cookie Dough - inner third of lid
Warming Trend - outer two thirds of lid  (This thread made me rediscover how much I like this)
Fyrinnae Kung Pao - outer V
Spring Up - tear duct (haven't worn this since July)
Seedling - crease (haven't worn this since June)
Kid - blend outer crease to brow area
Shroom - brow highlight (my go-to highlight lately)
Concrete - smudged on lower lashline (haven't worn this since 2008)

Wolf pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Prescriptives Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Afterdusk - apples of cheeks (haven't worn this since 2008)
Taupe - contour
Global Glow MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
High Tea lipstick
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 9, 2009)

Today I decided to keep it pretty simple...The floodgates of heaven have opened up around here and I didn't feel like doing much but couldn't leave without doing something so....

Eyes:
MK eye primer
Painterly 
MK Chocolate Spice-lid
Saddle-crease
MK Sweet Cream-highlight
Smolder

Cheeks:
Gingerly

Lips:
80%
Beaux

Face:
MK liquid foundation Bronze 600
MAC Honey Light Highlighting Powder


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2009)

So many good combos girls!

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bare canvas - lid
Solar white - lid, tearduct
Soft brown - crease
Swiss chocolate - outer corner
Brule - hightlight (I will have to replace this one soon)
Puro amor- winged liner

*Lips:*
MUFE lift concealer
Hug me l/s
First blush l/g

Boring but I like how it all came out, had to skip blush today


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 9, 2009)

I pulled out my holiday '05 Trend palette. I may still add a matte color to the outer V, but for now, it's:

*Eyes
*Gingersoft on lid
Pearl of the Earth in crease
Wedge to define crease
Satin Taupe in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Love Rock

*Lips
*VGV l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 10, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
MAC Rule - crease
Scott Barnes Chocolate - outer C
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
MAC Humid - lower lashline
Lancome Virtouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2009)

cheeks-

on a mission blush

eyes-

udpp
cash flow paint pot
all that glitters
cork
amber lights
solar white
ud zero liner
lash stiletto mascara

lips-

hk pink fish tlc


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 10, 2009)

A mix of old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Dazzlelight on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Soft Brown to blend (new buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Crosswires (new too, B2M! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay I finally shopped my stash again!

Eyes:
UDPP & Stilife paint
Bon Fete on lid (Infatuating Rose: 6 cool eyes)
Feast in crease (Infatuating Rose: 6 cool eyes)
Shadowy Lady in outer v (Royal Assets: 6 cool eyes)
Medallion on inner corner (Royal Assets: 6 cool eyes)
Vanilla to highlight
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Pink Swoon
Afterdusk

Lips:
C.O. Bigelow mentha lip tint in Violet Mint


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 11, 2009)

More stash shopping...I used several items I have only worn once or twice this year. 

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Spell No. 9 - lid
Fyrinnae Druid Werewolf - outer corner
Kid - crease
Wide-Eyed Wonder - smudged on lower lashline
Fire In Her Eyes - tear duct

Pentultimate liner in Rapidblack on upper lashline
Graphblack on waterline
Prescriptives Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Afterdusk - apples of cheeks (I forgot how much I like this blush)
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Plum lip liner
Hold The Pose lipstick
Sprited lipglass (this is one of my favorite lipglasses, I forgot I owned it.)


SuSana inspired me to use my Infatuating Rose cool eyes palette again.  I love Feast and would never have thought to use that shade with Shadowy Lady.  I definitely need to try that combo soon.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm never really a big fan of blues on me, but I figured I'd give it a go today...

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Zonk Bleu on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Soft Brown to blend
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Creme D'Nude


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2009)

Eyes:
TFSI
Magrittes paint - lid to brow
Sumptuous olive - lid to crease
Bamboo - to blend in crease
Spiced chocolate - outer corner
Brule - highlight
Puro amor (black) - winged liner

Cheeks:
Peaches
Vanilla e/s - to highlight

Lips:
MUFE lift concealer #2
Sock hop l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou, your last combo sounds like something I'd like to try. Can you please list color placement


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Lou, your last combo sounds like something I'd like to try. Can you please list color placement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sure thing!  i used cash flow on my lid as a base. the all that glitters over that on the lid. amber lights in the inner crease and cork in the outer crease. the solar white to highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds simple but looked really pretty! i have also done this look before using a bright blue liquid liner rather than black. that also looks awesome!


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 11, 2009)

*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Humid - crease
MAC Vex - highlight & inner corners
Il Makiage Green - lower lashline
Scott Barnes Luscious Lush black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## co_quette (Dec 11, 2009)

*eyes*
painterly paintpot as base
shroom e/s on the lid
cork e/s in the crease
blacktrack fluidline on top lashline
*
cheeks*
moon river blush duo
*
lips*
lustering lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I tried SuSana's combo today and it came our very nice.  I really love this thread.  Not only am I shopping my stash, but you guys are giving me ideas for great eyeshadow combos.

Here's the look I wore today.  Did some hardcore stash shopping.

EYES:
Structural Brown paint as base

Bon Fete - inner lid (Infatuating Rose Cool Eyes palette)
Feast - outer lid (Infaturating Rose Cool Eyes palette)
Cavort - dabbed in center  (Infatuating Rose Cool Eyes palette)
Shadowy Lady - outer V (Shadowy Lady palette - Cult of Cherry colection)
Light Fall - brow highlight (Shadowy Lady palette - Cult of Cherry collection)
Smudged Violet - smudged on lower lash line (Shadowy Lady - Cult of Cherry collection)
Printemps - crease (Tailormade - Cool palette)
Summerweight - tear duct (Tailormade - Cool palette)

Graphblack technakohl - tightlined upper lashline
Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Flirt & Tease - apples of cheeks
Perfect Topping - highlight
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Plum Soft lip liner
Spirited lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 12, 2009)

Still on my purple kick... but dug out Fertile for this one!

Painterly - base
Beautiful Iris - all over lid
Satellite Dreams - crease, outer V
Fertile - darken outer V
Crystal Avalanche - highlight, inner corner
Rave pearlglide liner - little bit under lower lashes


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ I almost did that exact look today! Instead I decided to use Cash Flow p/p, so I went with this:

*Eyes
*Cash Flow p/p as base
Gorgeous Gold on lid
Romp in crease
Embark in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Soft Brown to blend
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila CC in Lillium (neutral pink)

*Lips
*Barely Lit


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 12, 2009)

Pigment day!  Haha

Painterly p/p as base
Heritage Rouge pigment all over lid
Old Gold pigment inner corner
Magnetic Fields e/s in crease, outer V
Soft Brown e/s to blend
Shroom to highlight


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

*Eyes*

Painterly p/p
Crystal avalanch lid
Texture on crease
Expresso outer v
Brule highlight

*Lips*

Pink Noveau
Extra Apms Dazzleglas
*
Face

*Studio Sculpt NC40
Pink Swoon
Red head msf


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2009)

I got this combo from here Eyeshadow Combinations | MacMakeup.net

Eyes:
UDPP & Stilife paint on lid
Pinked Mauve pigment on lid
Nocturnelle in crease
Seedy Pearl to highlight
Pink Opal pigment to highlight inner corners
Sketch wet to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Flower Mist Dew b/p

Lips:
Poetic License (5 sexy shenanigans mini l/g set)


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 13, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
MAC Expensive Pink - a light touch in the center of the lid
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Glitter Olive Green pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried a soft neutral look today built around Cavalier lipglass.   

EYES:
Girl Friendly paint as base
Fyrinnae Kurisumasu! - inner lid & tear duct
Ego - middle lid
Soft Hear - outer lid
Wide-Eyed Wonder - crease & smudged on lower lashline
Performance - brow highlight

Wolf pearlglide liner
Prescriptives Falsh Eyelash Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Afterdusk - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Shopping my stash was a disaster today... 3 of my 15-pan palettes tumbled off the counter in the bathroom and onto the tile floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nothing in my "highlights" palette got harmed, they just fell out.  In my "blues" palette Parrot shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I had to repress it... then in my "black/silver" palette... well that was a mess... half of Smoke & Diamonds crumbled and it was too fine to scoop up and repress, a big chip came off of Nehru (pressed it back with some alcohol, so ugly, but saved), and about half of Beauty Marked crumbled off so I pressed it back with my finger and some alcohol.  Such a mess all over the floor, and of course it gave me a mini heart attack!

The look I had done...

Painterly base
Electra e/s inner corner
Fade e/s all over lid
Freshwater e/s middle lid, crease
Deep Truth e/s outer V, crease
Nehru e/s to darken outer V
Vanilla e/s to blend, highlight
UD Binge liner along upper lashes

I am not sold on blue looks, but this one turned out alright... too bad I didn't get pictures of it


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Shopping my stash was a disaster today... 3 of my 15-pan palettes tumbled off the counter in the bathroom and onto the tile floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing in my "highlights" palette got harmed, they just fell out.  In my "blues" palette Parrot shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I had to repress it... then in my "black/silver" palette... well that was a mess... half of Smoke & Diamonds crumbled and it was too fine to scoop up and repress, a big chip came off of Nehru (pressed it back with some alcohol, so ugly, but saved), and about half of Beauty Marked crumbled off so I pressed it back with my finger and some alcohol.  Such a mess all over the floor, and of course it gave me a mini heart attack!_

 
Omigosh! How terrible! I used to die if I dropped something on the bathroom floor, praying it didn't shatter. Thankfully now I do my makeup in the bedroom, so if anything falls, it falls on the carpet.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Shopping my stash was a disaster today... 3 of my 15-pan palettes tumbled off the counter in the bathroom and onto the tile floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing in my "highlights" palette got harmed, they just fell out.  In my "blues" palette Parrot shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I had to repress it... then in my "black/silver" palette... well that was a mess... half of Smoke & Diamonds crumbled and it was too fine to scoop up and repress, a big chip came off of Nehru (pressed it back with some alcohol, so ugly, but saved), and about half of Beauty Marked crumbled off so I pressed it back with my finger and some alcohol.  Such a mess all over the floor, and of course it gave me a mini heart attack!_

 








I do my makeup in the bathroom so I always have this little worry about dropping something but I try to be really careful.  3 palettes though??  I would have had a mini heart attack too!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had my share of accidents, but today's was the worse... I'm just happy that I was able to repress Parrot and save it.  I just hate my shadows looking so ugly and beat up in the palettes... looks like a warzone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Clumsy people like me aren't meant to have pretty makeups in pretty palettes, LOL


----------



## SuSana (Dec 14, 2009)

Purple day!

Eyes:
UDPP & Painterly
Vanilla as a wash
Fashion Groupie in crease
Nocturnelle in outer v
Clinique cream liner in Violet Luxe to line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheeks:
Superdupernatural

Lips:
Elle l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a purple day for me too, but it's missing something. I may add something darker to the crease before I leave the house...

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Parfait Amour in crease
Push The Edge p/m in outer V
Vanilla from crease to browbone
Soft Brown to blend
Crystal Avalanche to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Speed Dial


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

^^That sounds really pretty! Imma try it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 14, 2009)

MUFE mat foundation
Chanel powder

Stila smudgepot in black
Rimmel extra super lash mascara

To swoon for
like venus
ever so rich
benefit lip highlighter

well dressed
summer rose bp
NARS penny lane cream blush
stark naked
Clinique shimmering tones powder in pink
tenderling and cover fx gold bronzer to contour
It was a lot but so pretty


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been doing the same look the last couple of days.  I am trying my best to use up my Cavalier lipglass.  This was part of the 2004 Rococo collection.  Yep, it's almost 5 years old.  Believe it or not it is still like new in smell and texture.  

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Fyrinnae Kurisumasu! - inner lid & tear duct
Soft Heart - outer lid
Wide-Eyed Wonder - crease & smudged on lower lashline
Shroom - brow hightlight

Wolf pearlglide liner
Prescriptives False Eyelash Plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Afterdusk - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Cavalier


----------



## SuSana (Dec 15, 2009)

Blech I do not like how this turned out.


Eyes: (all e/s are from the Royal Assets: 6 smokey eyes)
UDPP & Painterly
Courtly Grey on lid
Knight in crease
Rondelle to highlight (yuck)
Maid of Honor over Rondelle to tone down the frostiness & to highlight inner corners
Black Russian to line

Cheeks:
Dainty
Soft & Gentle MSF

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Distinguished l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 15, 2009)

Different look for me today, but I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Bare Study as base
Goldenaire p/m on lid
Espresso in crease
Heritage Rouge in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Soft Brown to blend crease & highlight together
NYX Milk as base on lower lashline
Rushmetal p/m on lower lashline
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*Soft Lust


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 15, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Warm Chill - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Vex - highlight & inner corners
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Posey
MAC Joyous
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Revlon Peachy Sheen l/g


----------



## SuSana (Dec 16, 2009)

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP
Blonde's Gold pig. on lid
Mega Rich pig. in crease
Gold Stroke pig. to darken outer crease
Mylar to highlight brow
Magic Dust to highlight inner corners
Molasses to line 
Her Glitz glitter liner over Molasses on lower lashline

Cheeks:
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Stila Vanilla lip glaze


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 16, 2009)

*Eyes:*
Groundwork paint pot
Sharkskin shade stick - Lower lash line
Smoke + Mirrors e/s - Lids
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Carbon - Outer V + Lower lash line
Lightfall e/s - Brow bone
Arctic Grey - Inner corners
Blacktrack
Lash Blast
*
Cheeks:*
Trace Gold - Highlighting
Superdupernatural Blush

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Red lip liner
NSFW lip tar


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted in so long. I had an uncle pass and school became overwhelming so...this is from today.

:eyes:
UDPP in Sin
Painterly p/p(lid and lower lashline)
Hoppin'? - the pink one (From Heatherette Trio 1 on top of painterly)
Post Haste (outer 1/2 of lid)
Saddle(all over crease)
Beauty Burst(on top of saddle)
Typographic(outer v with 226)
Handwritten(lower lashline)
Tete-A-Tint(highlight)
Blacktrack f/l(upper lashline)
Feline(waterline and smudged)
Carbon(on top of feline)
Maybelline Define-A-Lash in Very Black

:cheeks:
MUFE Mat Bronze # 6 (I use this all over since it's actually lighter than my skintone and helps my foundation to not look so orange.)
NARS Crazed

:lips:
NYX Never l/l
NYX Perfect l/s


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2009)

Today I did something inspired by an FOTD I saw here. For the life of me I cant remember the poster's name.

Eyes:
UDPP
Sharkskin shadestick as base on lid
Carbon over the shadestick
Fig 1 for the crease and just under the lower water line
Stars n' Rockets in the inner tearduct
Permaplum Powerpoint Eye Pencil on the waterline


Me likey


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 17, 2009)

Yesterday:
*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Careline Glitter Olive Green - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s

Today is a warm look for a cold rainy day (loved the result!):

*Eyes*
MAC Stilife - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid & crease
MAC All That Glitters - over Expensive Pink
MAC 100 Strokes - lightly on crease
Scott Barnes Chocolate - define outer crease
MAC Flip - highlight
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Signature Minerlas Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Today I did something inspired by an FOTD I saw here. For the life of me I cant remember the poster's name.

Eyes:
UDPP
Sharkskin shadestick as base on lid
Carbon over the shadestick
Fig 1 for the crease and just under the lower water line
Stars n' Rockets in the inner tearduct
Permaplum Powerpoint Eye Pencil on the waterline


Me likey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds amazing!! I want to try this out ASAP. Thank you!


----------



## co_quette (Dec 17, 2009)

*eyes*
mac painterly paintpot as base
mac sable e/s on the lid
mac embark e/s in the crease
mac shroom e/s as highlight*

cheeks*
mac dame blush
mac luna cream color base as highlight
*
lips*
mac angel lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Eyes ~
MAC Painterly as base
MAC Trax e/s all over lid
MAC Haux e/s in crease
MAC Magnetic Fields e/s to darken outer crease
MAC Photo Realism e/s to highlight


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 18, 2009)

I wanted to try different lip color with this look but, I am in 'use-it-up' mode for my High Tea lipstick.  I am doing my best to wear it as much as I can.  There is only about 20% left. 

All MAC unless otherwise stated.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
NYX jumbo eye pencil in Dark Brown (thinly applied to lid)

Fryinnae Fruitcake loose eyeshadow - lid
Kid - crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Soft Force - tear duct & a little on brow
Molasses pearlgide liner - upper lasheline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Covergirl VolumeExact in Black Brown

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe - contour
Serenely bpb - apples cheeks (This gave a pop of color in a very nude overall look.  I thought I hated this blush, but I don't  )

*LIPS:*
Stripdown lipliner
High Tea lipstick
Taupe Notch lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 18, 2009)

I did a peachy/coppery look with one of my Fyrinnae loose eyeshadow samples.  The color is Orangutan and it applied like 'silk'. I love it.  Also, had to use High Tea (a pinky nude color) again. It's really a versatile lip color when combined different lipglosses.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot

Fyrinnae Orangutan - lid
Mulch - outer V
Shroom - brow highlight
Kid - crease

Orpheus eye kohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Covergirl VolumeExact in Black Brown

*CHEEKS:*
Fleur Power - apple of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Other Worldly - highlight

*LIPS:*
Spice lipliner
High Tea lipstick
Enchantress lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2009)

today i went for a slightly festive look!

face-
petticoat msf as a blush

eyes-
udpp
black gps
emeral green pigment
plum dressing shadow
dazzlelight shadow
reflect gold glitter
zoom lash mascara

lips-
steal my heart gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 18, 2009)

Haven't felt like wearing much makeup lately, and I'm getting the brows waxed today, so laying off the eye makeup.

*Eyes
*mascara (CG Lash Blast)

*Cheeks
*Springsheen (I really should wear this more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips
*Red Devil


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 18, 2009)

Painterly p/p as base
Melon p/g all over lid
Cranberry e/s outer V, crease
Carbon e/s to darken outer V
Vanilla e/s to blend, highlight
UD Zero on waterline

I finally used Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had it for about two months now... unfortunately, I'm not that impressed... it's beautiful in the container, but a really bright yellow gold on my lids.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Painterly p/p as base
Melon p/g all over lid
Cranberry e/s outer V, crease
Carbon e/s to darken outer V
Vanilla e/s to blend, highlight
UD Zero on waterline

*I finally used Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had it for about two months now... unfortunately, I'm not that impressed... it's beautiful in the container, but a really bright yellow gold on my lids*._

 
yep... i feel the same! i was so excited to get it! looks stunning in the pot... but when wearing it i found it quite blah... nothing special at all! at least on me anyways!


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 18, 2009)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Cocoa Plum - base
MAC Falling Star - lid & lower lashline
MAC Woodwinked - middle lid & lower lashline
Clarins copper shade from the Copper Shimmers quad & Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt
Madina Milano #06
Clinique Smoldering Plum
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Sequin l/s
MAC Clear Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yep... i feel the same! i was so excited to get it! looks stunning in the pot... but when wearing it i found it quite blah... nothing special at all! at least on me anyways!_

 
I agree! The pink (well Melon, lol) just disappears as soon as I put it on my lid. It's a nice gold, just not what I expected. Maybe I need to bring it out for a play.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 19, 2009)

Yesterday

*Eyes*
UDPP
MAC V greasepaint stick in V (base)
UD Freakshow Delux eyeshadow (lid)
MUFE #160 (crease and outer V)
UD 24/7 pencil in Zero (waterline)
Loreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon
MAC Grain (brow highlight)



*Lips*
MAC Chestnut l/l
MAC Nude Rose



*Face*
MAC Format blush
MAC Trace Gold blush(highlight)


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 19, 2009)

Yesterdays look was a bit festive for the holidays. It was "dress up" day at work so I went nuts >_< Actually... every day is dress up day IMO!

*Eyes:*
Black CCB - Lids
Soft Ochre p/p - Crease to brow
Sharkskin s/s - Lower lash line
Kryolan Eye Dust "Midnight Blue" - Lids
Entremauve pigment - Crease + Lower lash line
Beauty Marked e/s - Crease
Beautiful Iris - Inner corners
Vellum e/s - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - upper lash line
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Waterline
Lash Blast Mascara
Reflects Purple Duo - Dusted on lids + lashes

*Face:*
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Gentle Mineralized Blush
Petticoat MSF
*
Lips:*
Chestnut lip liner
YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey" Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 20, 2009)

Love this look today!

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Solar White on lid and to highlight browbone
Satin Taupe in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla from crease to browbone
Soft Brown to blend crease
black creme liner

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked
Petticoat

*Lips
*Stripdown
Creme D'Nude


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am trying to use up my Fyrinnae samples  & High Tea lipstick because I am doing my own version of Project 10 pan. 

All MAC unless otherwise stated.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Fyrinnae Okapi - outer V & upper lash line
Fyrinnae Cookie Dough - inner lid
Patina - center lid
Fyrinnae Finnegan's Wake - tear duct
Kid - crease
Shroom - brow highlight

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Notable - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Stripdown lipliner
High Tea lipstick
Taupe Notch lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 21, 2009)

Using my new UD palette my SIL & BIL gave me for Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*UD PP Sin as base
NYX Milk as base for lower lashline
UD Half-Baked on lid (such a lovely gold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
UD Baked in crease (reminds me so much of Amber Lights)
UD Twice Baked (outer V - any dark brown would do, Embark, Handwritten, etc.)
Vanilla to highlight
Soft Brown to blend out crease
UD Flipside on lower lashline
UD Bourbon to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Romanced


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

Eyes~
Cakeshop shadestick as base
Warm Chill e/s all over lid
Satin Taupe e/s in crease
Humid e/s in outer V
Vex e/s to highlight
UD Zero on lower waterline

I just got my Cakeshop shadestick as part of a swap, and I like it so far!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 22, 2009)

today i went for a very blue look!

cheeks-
superduper natural blush
perfect topping msf

eyes-
udpp
otherworldly paint pot
zonk bleu shadow
climate blue shadow
shroom shadow
ud zero liner
zoom lash mascara

lips-
ez baby tendertone
straying lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Using some new and old today!

Painterly p/p base
Hypnotizing e/s all over lid
Mulch e/s in crease, outer V
Naked Lunch e/s above crease
Retrospeck e/s as highlight
Grey Utility liner on upper lashes
UD Zero on lower waterline


----------



## SuSana (Dec 22, 2009)

^^I'm going to do that one when I get Hypnotizing!

Here is mine for today:

Eyes:
UDPP
Mauvism paint on lid
Iris Print on lid
Pink Pearl pig. in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Digit to highlight inner corners
Wolf to line

Cheeks:
MUFE blush #35 in Buff
Pink Swoon on apples of cheeks

Lips:
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 23, 2009)

Same palette, different color placement today. I like the colors in the palette, but I'm going to use them with other matte shades from now on. I just can't do all shimmer anymore.

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
UD Half Baked on inner 2/3 of lid
UD Flipside on outer 1/3 of lid
UD Baked in crease
UD Twice Baked in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Soft Brown to blend crease
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera on cheeks

*Lips
*High Tea
BE Joy (shimmery gold)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 23, 2009)

cheeks-
spaced out blush
perfecttopping msf

eyes-
udpp
b GPS 
blue flame mes
the dark silver/grey from the holiday 08 smokey palette
vellum shadow
ud zero liner
soom lash mascara

lips-
cremecup


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been trying out different summery neutral looks lately. Here is what I did today:

*Face:*
Prep + Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Dark
Amazing Concealer
Blot
Superdupernatural Blush
Cheeky Bronze MSF

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Groundwork paint pot
Henna e/s - Lids
Beauty Burst + A Little Folie - Crease + lower lash line
Femme Fi e/s - Brow highlight
Feline Kohl Power - Tight lined + Lower lash line
Blacktrack - Upper lash line
Lash Blast Mascara

*Lips:*
Prep + Prime Lip
Chestnut lip liner
YSL Rouge Volupte "Sweet Honey"
Stila 24k Gloss - the gold one


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 23, 2009)

Quick face, as hubby was trying to get me out the door before the stores got super busy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just mascara on the eyes, and then:

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Crosswires (loooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 24, 2009)

Back to posting looks after a few sick days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday:
*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronza
MAC Just a Pinch
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g

Today:
*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Trax - lid
MAC Magnetic Fields - outer C
MAC Shale - blend crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronza
NARS Cactus Flower
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
Revlon Rosy l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

cheeks-

on a mission blush
perfect topping mef (i use this way too much!!)

eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
steamy shadow
deep truth shadow
shroom shadow
glamour gold glitter liner
maybelline collossal mascara

lips-
high tea


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm wearing soooo many more products than normal today! Using my new Tarte Eye Couture Palette hubby got me for Christmas. Weee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
UD Half Baked on lid
Tarte Eye Couture palette
- shimmery penny in crease (similar to Amber Lights)
- black brown with gold microglitter in outer V
- champagne to highlight browbone & tearduct
- shimmery chocolate smudged on lower lashline
Vanilla from crease to browbone
Soft Brown to blend crease
Blacktrack to line
Tarte e/l in bronze shade on lower lashline

*Cheeks
*Soft Brown to contour
Stark Naked on apples
Petticoat to highlight

*Lips
*Stripdown
High Tea
BE Joy l/g (shimmery gold)


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried a lovely eye look I saw on Filthygorgeousmakeup's blog.  It used a lot of eyeshadows I already have.  

EYES:
Bare Canvas paint
Gorgeous - inner lid & brow highlight
Brill - outer lid
Omega - crease
Concrete - outer V
Yogurt - to blend crease

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
By Candlelight - cheek highlight

LIPS:
Whirl lipliner
High Tea lipstick
2N lipglass
Feeling Dreamy lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 25, 2009)

Playing with the charcoal shades in my Tarte Eye Couture palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Eye Couture Palette
- pale silver on lid (sub Perverted Pearl, Electra, Silver Fog)
- dusty lilac with golden shimmer in crease
- gunmetal to define crease (sub Knight Divine)
- black with silver sparkle in outer V (sub Black Tied)
Vanilla from crease to brow
Soft Brown to blend crease
Gesso to highlight tearduct
Tarte e/l (charcoal shade)

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*Creme Cup


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 26, 2009)

*Eyes*
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Trax - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
Revlon Peach l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 26, 2009)

Trying something new today... no eyeliner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Ulta Sandstone on lid (sub any lighter taupe - Coco, Subtle, Sunnydaze, even Satin Taupe)
Vanilla to highlight

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon (oh how I missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips
*VGV l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 27, 2009)

LOVE this face today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Vanilla on lid & to highlight browbone
Aromaleigh Smokin' in crease & outer V (similar to Haux, but more brown)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla p/m to highlight tearduct and under highest part of brow
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Creme Cup


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2009)

Used my smoking eyes quad today!

EYES:
Urban decay primer potion
Painterly paint pot
Saddle es (between crease and eye lid)
Smoking eyes quad
-Next to nothing (inner corner and highlight)
-Satin taupe (Outer corner of lid)
-Showstopper (crease)
-Smoking (outer crease and lower lashline)

Blacktrack to line my uper lashline
Feline to line my water line. Smudged with smoking es.

FACE:
Studio tech foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Studio finish concealer
Blot powder presses
NARS Taos blush
NARS Albatross as a highlight

LIPS: Sweet tooth tendertone


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2009)

cheeks-

on a mission blush

eyes-

udpp
rubenesque paint pot
twinks shadow
plum dressing shadow
sketch shadow
zoom lash mascara

lips-
high tea lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

I stole this from someone on page 14 or so of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used Pure Ore in forever!!

Eyes~
Painterly as base
Pure Ore all over lid
Mink & Sable in crease
Humid in outer V/crease
Shroom highlight
UD Stash liner along upper lashes
UD Zero liner along lower waterline


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 27, 2009)

Eyes:
Copper Sparkle pigment on inner half of lid
NYX Rust ( MAC Cranberry dupe) On outer half
Sublime Nature paint, with Soft Brown over it as highlight
Inter-View MES( Brown) as the crease color

Lips:
Slimeshine in Pleasing


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 27, 2009)

I mixed several old items with my new Warm & Cozy stuff.

*EYES:*
Bare Canvas paint
Chamomile - inner lid
Modelette - middle lid (from Tempt Me quad - Aug 2004)
Milled Cider - outer lid
Spiced Chocolate - crease (dupe for Embark)
Kid - to soften crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Pleasurepurr - tear duct (from Tempt Me quad - Aug 2004)
Boy Meets Girl - lower lashline (from Tempt Me quad - Aug 2004)
Photogravure - waterline
Dipdown fluidline - upper lashline
Covergirl VolumeExact in Brown Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe - contour
Comfort MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Spice lipliner
Warm Me Up lipstick
Light That Fire! lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 28, 2009)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Vex e/s all over lid
Mink & Sable e/s in crease
Greensmoke e/s in outer V
Shroom e/s to higlight
UD Zero on lower waterline


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 29, 2009)

2 days ago:
*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease & outer C
MAC Satin Taupe - blend crease
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Just a Pinch
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Revlon Rosy l/g

Yesterday:
*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Flip - inner 1/2
MAC Sumptuous Olive - outer 1/2
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Glitter Olive Green - lower lashline
Bourjois tallons aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Sweet William
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
Revlon Pink l/g

Today
*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Clarins copper shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
Revlon Plumberry l/g


----------



## scarlettholly (Dec 29, 2009)

eyes
- paint in bare canvas
- electra all over lid
- stars n rockets in outer lid and crease
- shroom to highlight
- feline on lower waterline
- stars and rockets on lower lashline

cheeks - posietint

lips - love nectar


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 29, 2009)

I completely forgot to post yesterday! So my two FOTDs...

*Face #1 (Tuesday)

Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Gesso on lid
Aromaleigh What's Shakin'? in crease (similar to Viz-A-Violet)
MUFE 92 in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow & tearducts
Soft Brown to blend crease
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*just lipbalm

*Face #2 (Monday)

Eyes
*Vanilla on lid
Aromaleigh In The Mix in crease (very similar to Poison Pen)
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight browbone
Soft Brown to blend crease
Your Ladyship p/m to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*just lipbalm


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 30, 2009)

I never wear greens so I decided today was going to be a green day! Amazingly, I actually like it. Maybe that's because it's green without screaming "hey I'm wearing green eyeshadow!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Golder's Green p/m on lid
Sumptuous Olive in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera
NARS Albatross

*Lips
*just lipbalm


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 30, 2009)

today i sat around in my room thinking for what to wear before heading out and i stumbled upon my shadowy lady quad... shame on me for forgetting what a beautiful eyeshadow shadowy lady is...

eyes:
painterly paint pot (all over lid)
mutiny pigment (on lid, slightly above crease)
smudged violet (crease)
shadowy lady (outer v)
deep truth (lashline)
lightfall (brow)

Cheeks:
dollymix
shape & sculpt duo (bone beige/emphasize)
transparent finishing powder

lips:
peachstock


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 31, 2009)

Yesterday:
*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s
Revlon Nude l/g

Today:
*Eyes*
Jade Eye Base
YSL Coffee Brown creme e/s - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
MAC 100 Strokes - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight 
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

today i am rocking a simple but sexy look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheeks-

on a mission blush

eyes-

udpp
black gps
young punk mes
dazzlelight shadow
ud zero liner
maybelline collossal mascara

lips-

hue lipstick

i used young punk wet on the lid and dry in the crease so it looks like two completely different shadows! awesome!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't posted here in a long while, but I did a bit of stash-shopping yesterday and used some old Blonde, Brunette, Redhead stuff!

Eyes:
Beige-ing shadestick
French Cuff on lid
Sketch in crease
Femme-fi to highlight and inner corners
Blitz n glitz to line upper lashes
UD Lucky to line lower lashes

Peachykeen blush

Blow Dry lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 1, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Naked p/m on lid
Tarte Eye Couture Palette
- shimmery chocolate in crease and lower lashline
- black brown with gold reflects in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner on top lashline

*Cheeks
*Stila CC in Lillium

*Lips
*Creme Cup
Partial To Pink


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 1, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers - copper shade - crease
Careline Aubergine pencil - lower lashline


*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
Clinique Smoldering Plum
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 2, 2010)

today i went for a purple look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
nice vice paint pot
beautiful iris shadow
trax shadow
gleam shadow
rave liner
zoom lash mascara

cheeks-
petticoat msf

lips-
the latest viva glam lipstick


----------



## SuSana (Jan 2, 2010)

I did purple today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP
Mauvism paint
VS beauty rush e/s in Plum Crazy on lid and slightly above
UD Flash in crease and blended up
Vanilla to highlight
Soft & Gentle MSF to highlight inner corners
UD Zero to line

Cheeks:
Springsheen
Soft & Gentle MSF

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Mimmy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think the color is my personal best, but I did an awesome smokey eye today!

*Eyes*
NYX Milk as base
Tarte Eye Couture Palette
- shimmery chocolate on lid
- shimmery golden bronze in crease (similar to Amber Lights)
- champagne to highlight arch of brow & tearduct
- black brown smudged over line on top & bottom lashline
Vanilla to blend crease
Tarte bronze e/l

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium

*Lips
*lipbalm (planned to wear Creme Cup, but I accidentally left it at home!)


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 3, 2010)

Still working on using up High Tea lipstick.  I have a backup ready when I use it up. This is the perfect pinky nude for my pigmented lips.  I also used a couple of eyeshadows I haven't used in a long, long, long time. (Hush-A-Plum, Smut). I forgot how nice they are. 

All MAC unless otherwise indicated.

BROWS:
Stud eyebrow pencil
Concrete
Omega (to lighten the brows a bit)

EYES:
Girl Friendly paint pot
Bon Fete - tear duct
Fyrinnae The Fancy Lad - inner lid
Feast - outer lid
Hush-A-Plum - lightly in crease
Printemps - to blend/soften crease
Smut - outer V & lashline
Pincurl - brow highlight
Graphblack technakohl

Prescriptives False Eyelashes plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Maidenchant blushcreme - apple of cheeks

LIPS:
Soar lipliner
High Tea lipstick
Fierce & Fabulous lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 4, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Fiction - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Soft Touch Golden Kahki pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## n_c (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi girls!
*
Eyes*
TFSI
Iced mocha (nyx jumbo pencil) - lid
Naked pig. - lid to brow
Tet-a-tint - crease
Embark - outer corner
Turbo lover (kat von d) - to line...its a plum colored e/l
Solar white - tearduct 

*Cheeks*
Sunbasque 

*Lips*
CO Bigelow mentha lip shine


----------



## SuSana (Jan 5, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP
Painterly
Hypnotizing from lid to slightly above crease
Soft Brown to blend out
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line
Sephora nano e/l in Iced Brown on lower lashline

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Smooth Merge MSF (middle & pink half)

Lips:
Syrup
Boy Bait


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 5, 2010)

Not wild about this today. I think it's the shimmery crease color. Ah well, at least I shopped my stash! Used my holiday '05 cool palette.

*Eyes
*Bare Canvas as base
Pale Out on lid
Nocturnelle in upper crease
Fig.1 to define crease (my attempt to fix this look!)
Grey Grape in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*
Cheeks
*Stila CC in Lillium

*Lips
*Creme D'Nude + Lovelorn


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yesterday:

Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Il Makiage Antique Bronze - lid
MAC Top Hat - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Violetta - lower lashine

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


*Today:
Eyes*
MAC Girl Friendly - base
Revlon Blushed Wines quad - light pink shade (I think it can be duped by Pink Freeze) - lid
MAC Trax - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
Pupa gray pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 6, 2010)

I hit pan on Shroom today, woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight 
UD Bourbon to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*Intimidate


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 6, 2010)

Today was my first day back in the office since the holidays.  I mixed some old stuff with some new stuff.

All MAC unless otherwise indicated.

EYES:
Soft Ochre paint pot
Warm & Cozy shadestick
Modelette - lid (from Tempt Me quad)
Mulled Cider - outer lid
Hard To Please - crease (from Tempt Me quad)
Kid - to soften crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Fyrinnae Tamarin (matte light peach) - just under brow
Fryinnae Montalivet  (shimmery golden copper-beige) - dabbed on center of lid & tear duct

Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in Black Brown
Covergirl Volume Exact mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour (I use this every day)
Slave To Love - apples of cheeks
By Candlelight MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Cork lipliner 
Spiced Tea lipstick
3N lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 7, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Amber Lights - lid
MAC Trax - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - upper lashline
MAC 100 Strokes - upper & lower lashline
Il Makiage Desert Sand - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Revlon Plumberry l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't used Patina in forever... I really should use it more often!

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
UD Sin on lid (any champagne would work)
Patina in upper crease
Cork to define crease
Ulta Molten on lid (very similar to UD Twice Baked, but any dark brown will do)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Creme D'Nude


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 7, 2010)

well today i didn't really shop my stash but wanted to share anyways!

cheeks-
by candlelight msf

eyes-
udpp
love lace shadow
suave intentions shadow
vellum shadow
blue flame shadow
l'oreal black kohl liner
mac zoom lash mascara (have decided i do not like this mascara!)

lips-
revlon lip stain in cherry tart
benefit gloss... a pale pinky one


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 8, 2010)

I dug out the In the Gallery quad yesterday.  When I first bought it, I didn't like it much.  It has really grown on me because I like it a lot now.  I did a nice 'soft' eye with glowy cheeks. 

Yesterday's look:

EYES:
Stud brow pencil
Concrete to fill brows

Painterly paint pot
Pink Couture shadestick - applied on lid

Look at the Eyes - inner lid
In the Gallery - outer lid
Private Viewing - to deepen crease/outer V
Printempt - to soften/blend crease (Tailormade palette - July 2005 Nordstrom exclusive)
Light Fall - brow highlight

Rapidblack - tightline upper lashes
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown
CoverGirl Volume Exact in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Plum du Bois - apples of cheeks (Cult of Cherry collection; my favorite MAC collection)
Perfect Topping - highlight

LIPS:
Plum Soft lip liner
Plum Dandy lipstick 
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 8, 2010)

Pulled out some reeeallly old cheek/lip products today.

*Cheeks
*Foolish Me

*Lips
*Razzledazzler
Sweet Tooth Tendertone

Nothing but mascara on the eyes today. They're all dark & puffy from my allergies.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2010)

cheeks-
by candlelight msf

eyes-
udpp
nice vice paint pot
hypnotizing shadow
nocturnelle shadow
gleam shadow
rave liner
l'oreal mascara

lips-
a lip smackers balm and a dior lipstick


----------



## Kragey (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm on a no-buy for the entire semester (OMFG, I know, right?!), so shopping my stash has become super-important. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's kind of cheating, but I've also been trying out items my sister and my mom gave me. My sister, especially, she buys all kinds of makeup, doesn't like 90% of it (LOL!), and then just hands it to me. SO!

FACE:
*MAC Studio Sculpt, NW15* -- This is actually my sister's and she's not giving it away, but we've both been trying it out from the same tube and we really like it.
*E.L.F Pressed Powder, tone 1* -- I've been using the About Face Cashmere Stockings so much that I've pretty much forgotten all about this powder! CS is still better, though. :X
*CoverGirl TruCheeks, level 2* -- This is actually my mom's, but she doesn't really use make-up anymore, so I jacked it from her.  If I followed the CG system, I'd actually be a "level 1," but levels 1, 2, and 3 all work for me for most of the products. PS: I LOVE these blushes!

EYES:
*Too Faced Shadow Insurance* -- I bought a new tube of this before enforcing my no-buy. I've been using foundation as a primer, but I forgot how great TFSI really is!
*E.L.F Drama Quad* -- a half-decent quad, provided you use a good primer and quality brushes. It's probably the only E.L.F quad I've liked out of the 4 I've tried. Still, I doubt I'll use these quads often.
*Avon Eyeliner, black* -- I still haven't found a black pencil liner that I really love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*CoverGirl Lash Blash mascara, black* -- I really love this mascara! I've been using the L'oreal HIP mascara for months now, so I've kind of forgotten about this one. :X It's so black and never clumps. It does take a long time to dry, though.

LIPS:
*Burt's Bees lip balm* -- Oh, come on, this is a given. 
*Max Factor 3D Max Wear, ruby falls *-- I cannot get over how much I love these long-wearing lipcolors. I'm still not HUGE on ruby falls (a color I haven't used in forever), but I think it's just because I have other colors like it and I'm not super in to rosey/mauvey colors.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 9, 2010)

Sparkling Burgundy Smokey Eye was my look today!

I used a few shadows and items I've barely even touched since I purchased them aaaages ago...(some a few years!)

*Face:*
Prep+Prime Face Protect
MSF Natural - Dark
Refined MSF - Highlighting
Amazing Concealer
Studio Lights Concealer
Fix+

*Eyes:*
Rubenesque paint pot - Brow to crease
Blackground paint pot - Lids
Sharkskin shadestick - Lower lash line
Black Black pigment - Lids
Beauty Burst - Crease
Brule - Brow highlight
100 Strokes + Sketch (bit of each) - Crease + lower lash line
Feline Kohl Power - waterline
Lash Blast + Zoomblack Mascaras

*Cheeks:*
On A Mission Beauty Powder Blush
So Ceylon MSF
*
Lips: So predictable!*
Chestnut lip pencil
4N lipstick
Sugar Trance lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 9, 2010)

Yesterday:

*Eyes*
Benefit FY Eye
Madina Milano black creme e/s - base
Madina Milano #03 powder e/s (shimmery champagne) - lid 
Stila Illimani (reddish brown) - crease
MAC Trax - crease
MAC Humid & MAC Howzat - outer C
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
MAC Jest - highlight
MAC Vanilla - tearduct
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Madina Milano #07 powder e/s (golden olive green) - lower lashline
Careline Glitter Olive Green pencil - waterline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Sculpting Powder in Sculpt
Benefit High Beam
NARS Cactus Flower

*Lips*
MAC Sequin l/s
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)


Today:
*Eyes*
Benefit FY Eye
Madina Milano golden green creme e/s - base
MUFE #922 powder e/s (gold) - lid
MAC Woodwinked - outer 1/2 lid & C
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eyeliner - upper lashline
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
NARS Cactus Flower
Benefit High Beam

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG V l/s
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 9, 2010)

Revisiting the look I did on Christmas Eve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
UD Half-Baked on lid
Tarte Eye Couture Palette
- bronze in crease (sub. Amber Lights)
- black brown in outer V (sub. Brun)
- chocolate on lower lashline
- champagne to highlight brow
Vanilla to from crease to brow & tearduct
Soft Brown to blend crease
UD Zero to line
Tarte e/l in bronze on lower lashline

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium

*Lips
*VGV


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 10, 2010)

I wanted a polished look today, so I went with some old favorites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Ulta Molten in outer V (sub. UD Twice Baked or Brun)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero

*Cheeks
*Blushbaby

*Lips
*VGV


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugh, I haven't really worn makeup since New Years!  I've been just feeling so blehhhhhhhhh about it, so today I had to change that!  I never do teal/blue looks, so this is different for me, but ended up very pretty!  Yay for stash shopping!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes~
Painterly p/p
Aquadisiac e/s
Swimming e/s
Parrot e/s
Vanilla e/s
Cloudbound e/s
Auto-de-blu Technakohl Liner 
MUFE mascara


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday:

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye 
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Rule - crease
MAC Creme de Miel - highlight
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g

Today:
*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Star Violet- lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Boirjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Revlon Pink l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2010)

cheeks-
redhead msf

eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
parrot shadow
club shadow
shroom shadow
ud zero liner

lips-
nude rose


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 11, 2010)

No eye makeup today but I pulled out a long lost lipstick... *Screenqueen*! Now why the heck don't I ever wear this? It's gorgeous!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_No eye makeup today but I pulled out a long lost lipstick... *Screenqueen*! Now why the heck don't I ever wear this? It's gorgeous!_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Screenqueen too but I hardly ever use it cause it's halfway gone and I don't want to run out!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2010)

Painterly p/p
Sushi Flower e/s
Off The Page e/s
Orange e/s
Shroom e/s
UD Zero on waterline


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 11, 2010)

Today I rummaged around in my boxes and came up with this one:


Eyes:
MUFE 60 on the lid
MUFE 167 layered on top of that
MAC Moon's reflection on the inner corners and used to blend out the crease a bit
UD 24/7 pencil in Zero on the waterline and smudged on the upper lashline
MAC Grain for brow highlight


Cheeks:
NARS Glinda


Lips:
High Def l/s
Cork l/l


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 11, 2010)

I dusted off my Graphic Garden palette.  The winter-y temperature inspired me to go for a spring-y look. 

EYES:
Painterly paing pot
Shimmermint shadestick (I haven't used this since 2007)
Stud brow pencil
Concrete - fill brows

Straight Hedge - inner lid
Linear Lilac - outer lid 
Vex - dabbed in center
Apres-ski - crease
Omega - to deepen crease
Social Climber - tear duct
Mylar - brow highlight

Graphblack technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl- waterline

Prescriptives False Eyelash Plush mascara in Very Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Ladyblush blushcreme - apples of cheeks
Fleur Power - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Soar lip liner
High Tea lipstick
Delicate Crush lipglass


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 12, 2010)

I dug deep today and rediscovered a colour I had loved so much a few years ago. I'm talking about "Moonflower" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Moonflower e/s (Strange Hybrid) - Lids
A Little Folie (The Originals) - Crease
Brule - Brow highlight
Moth Brown (Barbie Loves Mac) - Outer v
Fly-By-Blu Pearlglide - Lower lash line
Sugarshot e/s (Sugarsweet)- Inner corners (such a pretty colour!!)
Blacktrack
Lash Blast Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked Blush
Shooting Star MSF (A Muse) - Highlighting - this MSF is so amazing!!
*
Lips:*
A mini lipglass from one of the Holiday sets a few years ago. The name rubbed off but its so pretty! Wish I knew what it was. I think its Bada-Boom or maybe Ornamental?


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 12, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Spell No. 9 - lid
Omega - crease
Shroom - brow highlight

Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Prescriptives False Eyelash Plush mascara in Very Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Pleasureful blushcreme - apples of cheeks
Serenely beauty powder blush - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2010)

Eyes~
Delft p/p as base
Aquavert e/s inner corners and under lower lashes
Rite of Spring e/s middle of lid
Stars N Rockets e/s outer lid, crease
Shroom e/s highlight
UD Zero lower waterline


----------



## nullified (Jan 13, 2010)

This is brilliant. I will have to do this tomorrow!


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 15, 2010)

I love this thread, it is sooo inspiring. Most of my products aren't that old (2 years max) and get used regulary but not all of them.

I'm now trying to finish a L'Oréal glamshine lipstick (they are in tubes for years now) and a Dior Gloss which is 5 years old too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found out today they look great together!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been sick, so this is the first time I've done a decent face in days!

*Eyes
*Tarte Bathtub Gin on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Tarte Brown Derby in crease (sub. Romp)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Lovelorn


----------



## SuSana (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_*Eyes
*Tarte* Bathtub Gin* on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Tarte Brown Derby in crease (sub. Romp)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line_

 





 I love that name!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2010)

Sitting at home 
Its 2:50am and what am I doing?
Putting on makeup of course!
I think the colors made me turn this into a 80s thing


Eyes:
MAC Red Velvet s/s as base
MAC Purple Shower e/s on the lid
MAC Sketch e/s in outer v and crease
H.I.P. Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Teal on upper lash line
UD 24/7 Glide On Pencil in Gunmetal on lower waterline
UD 24/7 Glide On Pencil in Flipside on top of the Gunmetal
Loreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black

Face:
MAC Loverush Blush

Lips:
MAC Magenta l/l
MAC Up The Amp l/s


I'm sad to report that my Up The Amp l/s has rolled under the desk. Currently there is no way for me to get under there to get it back. I've tried sticks, hangers and even the vacuum to no avail.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 16, 2010)

^That sucks that your lipstick is on the run from you!


I used some old and new stuff today.

Cuddle shadestick
Light green/blue from Wet n wild Fantasy Island palette on lid and lower lashline
MAC Love lace on other 3rd
MAC Hypnotizing in crease
MAC Vex to highlight
MAC Sense of Style kohl power to line
Mascara (obviously)

MAC Pink Swoon blush
MAC Pretty baby beauty powder

MAC Creme cup lipstick
MAC Icescape lipglass


----------



## SuSana (Jan 16, 2010)

From yesterday:

Eyes:
UDPP & Painterly
Cranberry on the lid
Beauty Marked in outer corner and blended into crease
Phloof! to highlight
UD Zero to line

Cheeks:
I don't know why my mind is blank as to what blush I used, it was only yesterday!!
By Candlelight MSF (my new favorite MSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lips:
1N l/s
Bonus Beat l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

this morning i decided to use my pigments bcause i've mainly been using shadows recently!

cheeks-
by candlelight (like Susan it's my new fave!)
pearl ccb

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
golden olive pigment
spiritualize pigment
steele blue pigment
solar white shadow
ud zero liner
maybeline mascara

lips-
pink fish tlc
smile dazzleglass


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 17, 2010)

Again combining old and new! Neutral, but I LOVE it, LOL!

Relaxed shadestick (LOVE)
Sunnydaze pigment on lid (LOVE)
Chocolate brown pigment in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Graphic brown to line

Benefit Dallas blush
Benefit Moonbeam on cheekbones

Creme in your coffee lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 17, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Bathtub Gin on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Tarte Here's Looking At You in crease (sub. Sumptuous Olive)
Femme Noir in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Again combining old and new! Neutral, but I LOVE it, LOL!

Relaxed shadestick (LOVE)
Sunnydaze pigment on lid (LOVE)
Chocolate brown pigment in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Graphic brown to line

Benefit Dallas blush
*Benefit Moonbeam on cheekbones*

Creme in your coffee lipstick_

 
Another moon beam user! Yay, this makes me really happy because i always just read about people purchasing high beam.

I have to try this eye combination


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Another moon beam user! Yay, this makes me really happy because i always just read about people purchasing high beam.

I have to try this eye combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have a little mini moon beam and it's lovely. i prefer it to high beam because it's a bit different and i like peachy glows!


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 17, 2010)

Today I used steamy which I have gotten only a week ago and used a cheap drugstore glitter black with it from ages ago (I think maybe about 5 years old). The black turns out to be very good! Now I remember why it was showing pan. However steamy didn't go on that great. I read about stilife paint which I also bought but haven't used a lot so I'm going to try that. 

I love the fact that mac makes me find my old stuff again too.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jan 18, 2010)

I was going for a frosty snow bunny pink look--with a pop of purple liner. The purple liner really made the look for me. 

Eyes
-UDPP
-NYX's Milk (very lightly)
-Vellum e/s
-Stars 'n' Rockets e/s
-Hepcat e/s
-Vanilla e/s
-Graphblack e/l (on tightline only)
-UD 24/7 liner in Lust (waterline, and lined on top and bottom)
-Mac Zoomlash sample

Face
-Studio Fix Fluid
-Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer/blush

Lips
-She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 18, 2010)

Still playing with my Tarte Little Black Dress palette. I'm trying to make it a point to really use my new things instead of using them once or twice & then going back to my old favorites. I'm so bad about doing that!!

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Sweet Valley High on lid (sub. any silvery pale pink, like Pink Freeze)
Tarte Raspberry Beret in crease (sub. any shimmery medium pink, like Swish)
Tarte West Egg in outer V (sub. any medium purple, like Nocturnelle)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*Lovelorn


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2010)

today i wanted to use my msf's on my eyes to do another natural kinda look!

cheeks-
 by candlelight msf

eyes-
udpp
rubenesque paint pot
cheeky bronze msf (lid)
smoothe merge msf (berry colour in crease and palest colour to highlight)
ud bourbon liner
l'oreal double extention mascara

lips-
the purpley gloss from colour craft


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 18, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC All That Glitters - lid
Stila Chinchina - crease (matte medium brown)
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 19, 2010)

Last day with the Little Black Dress palette! I've officially done a look with all 8 e/s now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Bathtub Gin on lid (sub. any champagne)
Tarte The Real McCoy in crease (sub. any taupe)
Tarte Luuucy, I'm Hone in outer V (sub. any deep blue-grey)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Ulta Pearl to highlight brow arch & tearduct (sub. Pink Opal p/m)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*True Romantic

*Lips
*Sweet N Single


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 19, 2010)

I dusted off one of my Holiday 2005 palettes.  I forgot the name.  

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
NYX French Fries jumbo eye pencil

Gorgeous Gold - lid  (using a golden base really brings out the lime green duochrome)
Satin Taupe - crease
Kid - to soften crease
Club - outer V & lower lashline
Shroom - brow highlight
Photogravure technakohl - upper lashline
Colour Matters technakohl - lower lashline
Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush Mascara in Very Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
By Candlelight MSF - highlight
Uncommone blushcreme - apples of cheeks 
Personal Style - applied over blushcreme

LIPS:
Hoverl lipliner
High Tea (still going strong, but I am very close to finishing it.)
2N lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 20, 2010)

today's look is alot darker and more dramatic than i'd usually wear to work. but it looks pretty so never mind!

cheeks-
shimpagne msf

eyes-
udpp
deep blue green pigment
dark soul pigment
teal pigment
dazzlelight shadow
maybelline mascara

lips-
hue lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like today's look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Femme Naturale palette
- golden peach on lid (sub. Say Yeah! or Expensive Pink)
- soft buff in crease
- sienna in outer V (sub. Haux)
- sage to darken outer V
- soft sand to highlight brow arch & tearduct
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brown
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches
Smashbox Shimmer to highlight

*Lips
*Romanced


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2010)

cheeks-
on a mission blush
by candlelight msf

eyes-
udpp
rubanesque paint pot
all that glitters shadow
woodwinked shadow
solar white shadow
ud zero liner
maybelline define a lash mascara

lips-
beaux gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 21, 2010)

My eyes look SO green today! Love these shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Femme Naturale palette
- matte rose buff on lid
- shimmery golden plum in crease (sub. Trax)
- shimmery bronze in outer V (sub. Romp)
- golden navy to darken outer V
- shimmery beige to highlight brow arch & tearduct
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
UD Zero to line
Tarte auburn e/l on lower lashline

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked
Smashbox Shimmer to highlight

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering if you find it annoying when I join this thread with not a lot of mac? I do have a nice stash but not a lot of it is mac, mostly my everyday boring stuff like foundation and powder


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethlinn* 

 
_I was wondering if you find it annoying when I join this thread with not a lot of mac? I do have a nice stash but not a lot of it is mac, mostly my everyday boring stuff like foundation and powder_

 
It doesn't bother me! I like to post even when I'm wearing non-MAC items. If I can think of a MAC substitute I'll post it or just a color description (so people can choose a similar color from their own stash). The whole idea is to shop your stash, and I've definitely gotten combo ideas from posts that were not all MAC products. Join in the fun!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2010)

Today I got up with the intention of doing a few errands. Never got around to it, but I did get around to doing my face!


FACE:
MAC MSF in Dark
MAC Sweet As Cocoa blush


Eyes:
UDPP
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk
MAC Rated R e/s (lid)
MAC Cork e/s(crease)
MAC Grain e/s (highlight)
Prestige Total Intensity Eyeliner in Powerful Purple (lower waterline)
Loreal Voluminous in Carbon Black
MAC Penuntilmate eyeliner in Rapidblack



Lips
MAC Half N Half l/s
MAC Revealing i/g
MAC Lilacrush Lipgelee (just on the center of the bottom lip)


I wanted to post this as my 1st spectra FOTD but my camera is not cooperating!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethlinn* 

 
_I was wondering if you find it annoying when I join this thread with not a lot of mac? I do have a nice stash but not a lot of it is mac, mostly my everyday boring stuff like foundation and powder_

 
absoluetly fine sweetie! not everybody wear mac everyday! even me! i just mainly post mac stuff here because i can't remember the names of other brands products! today i have used some urban decay and l'oreal shadows - but no clue on what they're called!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 22, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Goldmine on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 to define crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera
Smashbox Shimmer

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 23, 2010)

I will post both yesterday's and today's look!

Yesterday I used some mineral eyeshadows from Swedish brand Brite Bird

Rubenesque PP
NYX Fanta pearl pigment on lid
Brite Bird Hours in crease (dark forest green)
Brite Bird Big, Mean Yellow Dog to highlight (white/yellow)
MAC Sense of Style kohl to line

MAC Dainty blush
MAC Light flush MSF

Lollipop Lovin' lipstick

Today:

Beige-ing shadestick
MAC Tilt on lid
MAC Shore Leave on inner corners and browbone
Stila Puppy to blend out crease
MAC Handwritten in crease
MAC Molasses pearlglide liner

Peachykeen blush

Cover Girl wet slicks lipgloss Peaches n Gleam


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I'm starting to favor softer looks. Weird.

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Vanilla on lid
Mauvement p/m in crease (I think I've used this twice since the original launch)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Ulta Pearl to highlight (sub. Pink Opal p/m)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium
Smashbox Shimmer to highlight

*Lips
*VGV l/s


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2010)

Today i broke out my FAFI stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Fresco rose paint pot (lid)
Fafi eyes 1
Pink Venus (lid)
Howzat (crease)
Hey (tearduct)
Vanilla (highlight)

-Carbon (crease)
-Blackteack and feline (liner)

Cheeks:
Fashion Frenzy blush
By candelight msf

Lips:
Angel lipstick
full on lust lipglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 23, 2010)

Inspired by a video I saw from THE MAKEUP REPUBLIC on YT


EYES:
UDPP
MAC Pollinator on 1/3 of the inner lid
MAC Free To Be (on top because I decided it needed to be more peachy)
MAC Plum Dressing on the outer 2/3 of the lid
MAC Sketch on the outer V and crease
MAC Grain for brow highlight
MAC Penutlimate Liner in Rapidblack
Maybelline Full n Soft Mascara in Very Black
UD 24/7 pencil in Zero ( lower waterline)



FACE:
MAC MSF Natural in Dark
NARS blush in Glinda


Lips
Korres Lip Butter in Quince


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 23, 2010)

today i went for a very dramatic look for work!

cheeks-
shimpagne msf

eyes-
udpp
danger zone mes - red on the lid and black in the crease
dazzlelight shadow
ud oil slick liner
l'oreal mascara

lips-
pink air / white top lustre twin lippie (still hate these long wear ones!!)


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2010)

cheeks-

gentle mineral blush
by candlelight msf

eyes-

udpp
ud flip shadow
ud baked shadow
mac shroom shadow
ud stash liner
maybelline collasal mascara

lips-
goldyrocks dazzleglass
purr tendertone


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 24, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
Il Makiage Antique Bronze - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Il Makiage Green - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Ladyblush
MAC Petticoat
Scott Barnes St. Tropez

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
Lancome Juicy Tubes l/g (unnamed - pinkish-translucent shade)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 25, 2010)

I gave some of my older stuff a workout today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Eyes:*
Bare Canvas Paint
NYX Milk
Rondelle e/s lashes to brow
Suave Intentions e/s in inner crease
French Grey e/s in outer crease/corner
Blacktrack to line
*
Cheeks:*
Pleasantry MB

*Lips:*
Nude Rose l/s
Starlet Kiss l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 25, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
T&T Flesh on lid (sub. Tan p/m, which I actually prefer)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Fleurry

*Lips
*Romanced


----------



## n_c (Jan 25, 2010)

*Eyes*
TFSI
Bare canvas - lid to brow
Patina - lid, a bit past the crease
Mulch - outer corner
Turbo lover (plum e/l) - to line

*Cheeks*
Sun bunny (too faced)

*Lips*
clear gloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 26, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Melon - lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - cranberry shade - outer C
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper & lower lashline
MAC 100 Strokes - smudge liner
Lancome Virtuouse black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s
Revlon Peach l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 26, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Vanilla on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Stila AOS #5 in outer V (sub. Twinks)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Ulta Pearl to highlight (sub. Pink Opal)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon 
Smashbox Shimmer (to highlight)

*Lips*
Bare


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 26, 2010)

Had to go simple today, had to rush out the door!

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Vex e/s over the p/p
UD Zero on my waterline
MUFE mascara

Simple look, but still put a bit of pop to my face!


----------



## n_c (Jan 26, 2010)

*Eyes*
TFSI
Untitled paint
Vanilla p/m - lid to brow
Soft brown - crease
Saddle - to define crease
Carbon - a bit in outer corner

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
Korres lip butter in guava


----------



## co_quette (Jan 26, 2010)

*eyes*
patina e/s on lid
satin taupe e/s in crease and lower lashline
grand entrance e/s as inner corner highlight
*
cheeks*
well-dressed blush

*lips*
rose romance lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have been using my Holiday 2005 palette for the last couple of days.

EYES: 
Fresco Rose paint pot

Pearl of the Earth - lid
Satin Taupe - crease
Gingersoft - inner lid
Shroom - brow highlight

Photogravure - upper lashline
Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush mascara in Very Black
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Stark Naked - apples of cheeks
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Dervish lipliner
Myself lipstick
Adventurous lipglass


----------



## n_c (Jan 27, 2010)

*Eyes*
TFSI
Canton candy paint - lid
Shale - crease
Naked lunch - lid and brow highlight
Vanilla e/s - brow arch
Push the edge p/m - outer corner
Puro amor (black) - to line 

*Cheeks
*Springsheen

*Lips*
Korres lip butter in Jasmine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 27, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Stila AOS Eyes #7 (sub. Cocomotion)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*Bare


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 27, 2010)

Eyes~
Fresco Rose p/p as base
Swish e/s all over lid
Contrast e/s outer V and crease
Pink Freeze e/s crease
Shroom e/s h/l
UD Zero lower waterline
MUFE mascara


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 27, 2010)

*Face*
MUFE All Mat
MUFE Mat Velvet +
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Napoleon Camera Finish Powder
MAC Blushbaby blush
Stila Bronzer

*Eyes*
UDPP
NYX Taupe (lid)
NYX Nude (highlight, inner v)
Mulled Cider and Modelette (crease, lower lashline)
NYX Dark Brown (outer v)
Penultimate e/l
Engraved e/l
Bourjois Waterproof Mascara

*Lips*
Cherish l/s
Boy Bait l/g


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 28, 2010)

Went a little brighter today...

*Eyes*
Bare Canvas Paint
NYX Pencils in Milk and Horse Radish
Sharp (from the Tempting Quad) all over the lid
Swimming in the crease
Humid in the outer V
Next to Nothing (from the Tempting Quad) in inner corner and highlight
Shade Fluidline

*Cheeks*
Personal Style

*Lips*
Way to Love l/s
Liberated l/g


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 29, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Girl Friendly Paint Pot
Illegal Cargo all over lid + crease
Annabelle smoothliner in Black on upper lashline
Beauty Marked smudged over the liner
Rushmetal p/m on lower lashline
Phloof in inner corner
mascara


*Cheeks:*
True Romantic BPB


*Lips:*
GOSH Darling lipstick


----------



## n_c (Jan 29, 2010)

*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
Brule - lid to brow 
Wedge - crease
Ricepaper - brow arch
Molasses p/g - to line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lashblast

*Cheeks*
Amour (nars)

*Lips*
Viva glam V l/s


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yesterday's look:

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Soft Heart - lid
Taupe Note - crease
Performance - brow highlight
Showstopper - outer V
Rapidblack penultimate liner
Graphblack technakohl

Prescriptives False Eyelashes plush mascara in Very Black
Covergirl Lashblast in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Notable - apples of cheeks
By Candlelight - highlight

LIPS:
Red Enriched  cremestick lip liner
Resolutely Red lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 29, 2010)

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Stila AOS Eyes #5 in outer V (sub. Twinks)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Everyday Minerals Nick Nack (pinker version of Blushbaby, but still nude pink)

*Lips
*15 Minutes


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 30, 2010)

I dusted on my Notoriety quad and a Fyrinnae sample.  On my skin, Fyrinnae Orangutan is almost identical to Rich & Earthy from the Notoriety quad. 

All MAC unless otherwise indicated

*EYES*
Perky paint pot

Fyrinnae Orangutan - inner lid
Rich & Earthy - outer lid
Kid - to blend crease
Notoriety - crease
Skintone 2 - tear duct
Shroom - bow highlight
Skintone 1 - just under brow
Brownborder technakohl
Cover Girl Lash Blast in Black Brown
Maybelline Lash Stilletto in Very Black

*CHEEKS*
Taupe - contour (I have used this nearly every day for over a year, and there's on a slight dip)
Optimistic Orange - apples of cheeks
Eversun - applied over Optimistic Orange (very lovely combination)

*LIPS:*
Lure lip liner + Hover lip liner
Warm Me Up lipstick
Sunny Boy lip glass (from Diana Ross Icon collection.  This one of my oldest lip products)


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 30, 2010)

I was going through my quads today and found Tone:Grey. How lovely this quad is!

Bare Study PP
Tone:Grey on lid
A warmer white on browbone
Waft in outer v and crease
The right smoke to line lower lashes
IsaDora Eyeliner Stylo something (similar to MACs Penultimate, I guess)

Accentuate/Sculpt on cheeks to contour and highlight
Pink Swoon blush

Nude Rose lipstick


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 31, 2010)

Eyes:
Annabelle Smoothliner in Bronze all over lid
Twilight/Volturi loose eyeshadow (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) in Dusk on lid (dark plummy colour)
Beauty Marked in outer v
Rule in crease
Phloof as highlight
Annabelle smoothliner in Black on upper lashline
mascara

Cheeks:
Dainty blush

Lips:
Ahoy There l/s
Hey Sailor lustreglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Jan 31, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 31, 2010)

Used two reeeeally old favorites today, L'oreal Blush Delice in Sugar n Spice and Shine Delice l/s in Toffee Treat. They really are pretty! I think I've gotten too snobby because I never use them anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Eyes
*Brule on lid
Aromaleigh Smokin' in crease/outer V (sub. Haux)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*L'oreal Sugar N Spice (sub. any glowy neutral plum)

*Lips
*L'oreal Toffee Treat l/s (sub. any shimmery pink nude)


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 1, 2010)

^^Sounds perfect for a quick everyday look!

My look today:

Perky PP
Expensive Pink on lid
Blanc Type on browbone
UD Twice Baked in crease
Teddy kohl to line

Northern Lights MSF

Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 2, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Cocomotion p/m on lid (would LOVE this if it weren't for the gold reflects!)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Cargo Topeka (sub. Sunbasque)

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 2, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Honey Lust e/s on lid
Trax e/s crease
Vanilla e/s to blend
Retrospeck e/s as highlight
UD Eldorado liner under lower lashes


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 2, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
MAC Star Violet - crease
Il Makiage St Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St Tropez
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g 
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2010)

cheeks-

blonde msf

eyes-

udpp
silver thorne shadow
love lace shadow
pink opal pigment
ud liner (blue one!)
l'oreal mascara

lips-

party mate lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 3, 2010)

*Eyes
*UD PP Sin as base
Ulta Sandstone on lid (sub. any silvery taupe - Coco, Subtle, Sunnydaze, etc.)
Ulta Twilight in crease (sub. Moth Brown)
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
Ulta Pearl to highlight arch & tearduct (sub. Pink Opal p/m)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Shu P Pink 30 (sub. any corally pink)

*Lips
*Funshine


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone got any ideas on how I can use Crest The Wave? Never worn yellow e/s before, it looked awesome so I bought it. But since I brought it home and depotted it's just sat in my palette untouched! If it's not going to work for me I should be thinking about swapping it out.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Anyone got any ideas on how I can use Crest The Wave? Never worn yellow e/s before, it looked awesome so I bought it. But since I brought it home and depotted it's just sat in my palette untouched! If it's not going to work for me I should be thinking about swapping it out._

 
I don't have that particular shadow, but I like yellow e/s with purples & bronzes/browns the best.


----------



## January (Feb 3, 2010)

*Eyes...
*Base: MAC Painterly P/P
Lid: UD Ruthless
Crease & Lower Lid: MAC Sable
Outer Crease: MAC Mystery
Highlight & Inner Corner: MAC Dazzlelight
Lined with Black Track Fluid Line

*Cheeks*...
MAC BlushBaby

*Lips...*
MAC Angel with MAC Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Anyone got any ideas on how I can use Crest The Wave? Never worn yellow e/s before, it looked awesome so I bought it. But since I brought it home and depotted it's just sat in my palette untouched! If it's not going to work for me I should be thinking about swapping it out._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I don't have that particular shadow, but I like yellow e/s with purples & bronzes/browns the best._

 

i don't have it either however i wear my yellow colours with purples and teals for a super bright and fun look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall try mine with browns like you have suggested though!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 3, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Dovefeather e/s all over lid
Scene e/s in crease
Magnetic Fields e/s to darken crease
Vanilla e/s to blend and highlight
Rave liner under lower lashes
UD Zero liner on lower waterline.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Anyone got any ideas on how I can use Crest The Wave? Never worn yellow e/s before, it looked awesome so I bought it. But since I brought it home and depotted it's just sat in my palette untouched! If it's not going to work for me I should be thinking about swapping it out._

 
Its a very pale lemony yellow, very versatile. I like to layer it over green, teal, or turquoise eye pencils for a sort of duochrome effect.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Anyone got any ideas on how I can use Crest The Wave? Never worn yellow e/s before, it looked awesome so I bought it. But since I brought it home and depotted it's just sat in my palette untouched! If it's not going to work for me I should be thinking about swapping it out._

 

I used it in the inner part of my eyelid, blending with Off the Page that I put on the outer half. Looked really pretty on my deep skintone.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

My look today:

FACE:
Mary Kay Bronze 600
Covergirl Queen Bronzer on cheeks

EYES:
Mary Kay Primer
Painterly-base
One Off e/s-lid
Saddle e/s-crease
MK Sweet Cream e/s- highlight

LIPS:
80% lip liner
Beaux lipgloss
Smolder added to lower lashline


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 4, 2010)

eyes-

udpp
black gps
sweet sienna pigment
dazzlelight shadow
maybeline lash stiletto mascara

lips-
chic lipstick

cheeks-

petticoat msf


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 4, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Wedge in crease
Romp in outer V
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pinch O Peach

*Lips
*Prrr

Love this look!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanted a peachy pink look today:

*FACE:*
MAC Prep + Prime
Revlon Colourstay Foundation
Studio Sculpt Concealer
Rimmel Stay Matte Powder
Enough Said BPB
Refined MSF

*Eyes:*
Rubenesque P/P
Paradisco (lid) 
Ego (inner v)
Bold and Brazen (crease and lower lashline)
Obviously Orange technakohl (lower lash line - under bold and brazen)
Vanilla (highlight)
Feline (waterline and tightline)
Diorshow mascara
Benefit Browzings

*Lips:*
YSL Rogue Volupte #4


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't posted on here forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I shopped my stash today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Face
SSF NW 25 + Sculpt + BB Nude shimmer brick

Eyes
Rubenesque p/p (base) + Rose Gold (inner lid) + Satin Taupe (outer lid) + Carbon (outer v) + Your Ladyship (highlight)

Lips
Rougette Mattene


----------



## n_c (Feb 5, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Untitled paint
Shroom - lid to brow
Bamboo - upper crease
Warm gold (Stila charmed palette) - crease
Mystery - outer V
Molasses - to line
Zoomlash

*Cheeks*
Peaches
Shell ccb - to highlight

*Lips:*
Weleda lip balm


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 5, 2010)

*Eyes
*UD Underground (sub. any medium taupe, like Satin Taupe)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*So Sweet, So Easy
By Candlelight

*Lips
*So Sweet, So Easy


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 6, 2010)

*Eyes
*Brule on lid
Wedge in crease
Vanilla to highlight browbone
Vanilla p/m to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Joie-De-Vivre on apples
By Candlelight to highlight

*Lips
*Joie-De-Vivre

Love these Cremeblend blushes


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a look from yesterday:

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Shroom - brow highlight
Omega - lightly in the crease
Blitz & Glitz - upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Other Worldy sheertone shimmer blush  (Moonbathe collection)
Lune blushecreme (Lure collection)

LIPS:
Honey B. creme lipliner to fill in lips
Hover lip liner - lightly to line lips
Garden Bed lipstick (Graphic Garden collection)
Summer Crop lipglass (Graphic Garden collection)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 7, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
UD Half Baked on lid (sub. Goldmine)
Tarte Eye Couture palette
- bronze in crease (sub. Amber Lights)
- black brown in outer V (sub. Brun?)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera on apples (neutral peach)
By Candlelight to highlight

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mixed 'old' MAC with Fyrinnae.  I am trying to use up my Fyrinnae samples and decide which I will repurchase in full size.  I did a green smokey eye today.  I layered several greens to get a nice gradient.  (All MAC unless otherwise stated)

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot - applied lash to brow
Vex - blended on lid and slightly above crease
Fyrinnae Sea Turtle - layered on top of Vex from lash to crease
Apres-ski - lightly in crease
One-Off - layerd on lower half of mobile
Humid - smudged at upper lashline
Graphblack technakohl - upper lash line and waterline
Fyrinnae Jade Ghost - tear duct

Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown
Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush mascara in Very Black

*CHEEKS:*
Other Worldly sheertone shimmer blush (Moonbathe collection)
Lune blushcreme - highlight (Lure collection)
Peachykeen - apples of cheeks

*LIPS:*
Honey B. cremestick lip liner
Marquise D' lipstick (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead collection)
Prize Petal lipglass (Strange Hybrid collection)


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 8, 2010)

I did a very simple look yesterday:

Sublime Nature paint from lashes to crease
Blanc Type over entire lids
IsaDora liquid eyeliner pen
Black mascara

Fleur Power blush

On Hold lipstick

Super easy, quick neutral look with a bit of colour in the lips!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i went for a very bright and greeny look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
lucky green shadow
humid shadow
gleam shadow
ud greeny liner on lower lash line and a brown one on the upper lash line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lips-
lollipop loving
smile dazzleglass

cheeks-
spaced out blush


----------



## SuSana (Feb 8, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP
Mauvism paint on lid
Softwash Grey pig. on lid
Silver Ring in crease 
Vanilla to highlight
Forgery to highlight inner corner
Wolf pearlglide to line upper & lower lashline

Cheeks:
Alpha Girl b/p

Lips:
Poetic License l/g


----------



## co_quette (Feb 8, 2010)

*eyes*
woodwinked e/s on lid
tempting e/s in crease
ricepaper e/s as inner corner highlight
*
cheeks
*dame blush

*lips*
creme cup lipstick

i wanted to give woodwinked another chance but it just looks orangey on me. i think it's gorgeous on tanned skin/deep skin tones, but it just looks bizarre on my pasty face.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 9, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Stila AOS Eyes #10 on lid (sub. Tan p/m)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium on apples (sub. any neutral pink)
Smashbox Shimmer to highlight

*Lips
*VGV l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 10, 2010)

i am loving my eye make up today!!

eyes-
udpp
pink bronze pigment
violet pigment
push the edge pigment
dazzlelight shadow
ud zero liner
green ud liner

cheeks-
super duper natural mineral blush
pearl ccb

lips-
beux lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 10, 2010)

Going to the DMV today, so I wanted to do a neutral, polished look for my license picture.

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
black cream liner

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium (sub. any neutral pink, Blushbaby would work)

*Lips
*Bare


----------



## n_c (Feb 10, 2010)

*Eyes*
Artdeco e/s base
Coco p/m - lid to crease
Brule - Highlight
Turbo lover (plum e/l) - to line
Zoomlash

*Cheeks*
Sun bunny (too faced)

*Lips*
Viva glam v l/g


----------



## January (Feb 10, 2010)

Eyes...
Artifact PP on the outer half of the eye
with Antiqued e/s on top
Grain e/s on the inner half, blended into the Antiqued
Soft Brown e/s + Tempting e/s blended lightly into the crease

Cheeks...
Blushbaby

Lips...
Creme D' Nude


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2010)

I did a very spring y look today as it's sorta warm (well, warm for Ottawa).

Cheeks: Nars Desire layered with Pearl Blossom bp

Eyes: Painterly as base, Pink pearl, Lucky Green and Mutiny on lid, Clarity in the crease and Gorgeous Gold above crease

Lips: Please Me l/s layered with Steppin Out d/g (I have not worn this combo in moons!)


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 10, 2010)

eyes~
Cakeshop shadestick as base
Naked Lunch e/s all over lid
Coppering e/s middle
Sketch e/s outer V, crease
Vanilla e/s to blend out crease
Naked Lunch to highlight
UD Zero on lower waterline


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 11, 2010)

eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Goldmine e/s all over lid
Amber Lights e/s in crease, under lower lash line
Ricepaper e/s to highlight
Parrot e/s to line upper lashes
UD Zero and Binge liners on lower waterline


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

i got cool heat shadow yesterday so tried it out today - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
cool heat shadow
club shadow
solar white shadow
l'oreal carbon liner thing (bought yesterday and love it!)
l'oreal double extention mascara

cheeks-
on a mission blush
pearl ccb

lips-
magnificant gloss (from couture collection)


----------



## January (Feb 12, 2010)

Eyes:
Fresco Rose PP
Ego e/s (Starflash) on the lid
Star Violet e/s in the crease
Sketch e/s on outer lash line and bottom lash line and in the outter corner
Vapour e/s to highlight and on the inner corner
Penultimate as eyeliner

Cheeks...
Stark Naked BPB

Lips...
Politely Pink


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i got cool heat shadow yesterday so tried it out today - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
cool heat shadow
club shadow
solar white shadow
l'oreal carbon liner thing (bought yesterday and love it!)
l'oreal double extention mascara

cheeks-
on a mission blush
pearl ccb

lips-
magnificant gloss (from couture collection)_

 
I saw this and just had to do it today!  But I used UD Corrupt liner instead


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I saw this and just had to do it today!  But I used UD Corrupt liner instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awesome! did you like it?


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awesome! did you like it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did!  Usually I hate any blue looks on myself (which is weird, because I have a ton of blue shadows...) but I liked this one!  Kind of dark for  day look, but I wasn't leaving the house so it was alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I might try it again sometime, but use Blue Brown pigment instead of Club and see how that looks.  I've owned that pigment forever, but haven't had a chance to use it


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 12, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
Madina Milano Gold creme e/s - base
MAC Tan - lid
MAC Amber Lights - outer 1/3
MAC Sable & darkest brown from Revlon Coffee Bean quad - crease
MAC Evening Aura - inner corners
Careline Shiny Blue - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I did!  Usually I hate any blue looks on myself (which is weird, because I have a ton of blue shadows...) but I liked this one!  Kind of dark for  day look, but I wasn't leaving the house so it was alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I might try it again sometime, but use Blue Brown pigment instead of Club and see how that looks.  I've owned that pigment forever, but haven't had a chance to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh i have blue brown too! good idea! i shall try that out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i wasn't bothered about it being a bit dark for the day - i'll wear anything to work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




todays look is quite girly looking -

cheeks-
gentle mineral blush
blonde msf

lips-
romancing lipstick
kitty kouture dazzleglass

eyes-
udpp
red velvet shadestick
sunset b shadow
violet pigment
shroom shadow
blitz and glitz fluidline
kitty power glitter liner over the black liner
lash stiletto mascara


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the look I wore yesterday.  I mixed some old stuff with some new goodies. 

EYES:
Painterly
Straw Harvest - lid
Mulch - crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Brownborder technakol
Maybelline Full 'N' Soft mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Other Worldly - used as bronzer
Ambering Rose - apples of cheeks
Lune blushcreme - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Rose Maiden lipstick
Live & Dye lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 13, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Copperplate in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line
Stila Topaz on waterline

*Cheeks
*Blushbaby
By Candlelight

*Lips
*Creme D'Nude


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 14, 2010)

I used a ton of stuff because I wasn't sure what I wanted to wear today but it came out nice. It didn't look like nearly as much as I wrote.
Face
MUFE mat velvet
Body shop sun gel? Something like that in shade 2
Chanel mat lumiere powder
Cover FX gold bronzer

Cheeks
MAC springsheen, alpha girl, cheek
Tarte cheekstain- looks like springsheen but in gel form over top
Guerlain beige chic meteorites- like perfect topping but more subtle

Eyes
MUFE concealer
next to nothing as highlight
perfect topping msf on lid
Smashbox envy on crease and outer v (multicoloured shimmer with black base)
All 3 greens from warm eyes 2008 palette on top of envy (grand entrance, gentle heat over, then the shimmery green over very lightly on top)
Stila black smudge pot as top liner
Jealous kohl power smudged into the lower bottom corners with a mix of dress khaki (I think, the name smudged off)  with scatterrays solar bits mixed in
Lash stiletto

Lips
NYC lipbalm
Benefit lipliner
Mix of marquis d' and Stila gerbera
Laura Gellar city lights and live and dye mixed


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 14, 2010)

Going for a girlie/sultry look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Tarte Eye Couture Palette 
- silvery pale pink on lid (sub. Pink Freeze)
- smokey lavender in crease (sub. Poison Pen)
- shimmery gunmetal in outer V (sub. Knight Divine)
- sparkly black to deepen outer V (sub. Black Tied)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Politely Pink


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 14, 2010)

Felt like blue so...
Face:
Revlon face primer
Mary Kay Brozne 3 Mineral Foundation

Eyes:
Painterly as base
Mk Sweet Cream -highlight
Suave Intention
Love Lace
Loreal Hip cream liner in Black
DiorShow Mascara

Cheeks:
Joie-De-Vivre 

Lips:
MK Dark Berry liner
VVG VI SE ls& lg


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

i went for a more natural look today because i was having a driving lisence picture taken

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
all that glitters shadow
woodwinked shadow
milani jave bean shadow
l'oreal black liner
black GPS
l'oreal mascara

cheeks-
on a mission blush
perfect topping msf

lips-
creme cup lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 16, 2010)

What I did this past weekend for Valentine's...

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Pink Freeze e/s inner third
Swish e/s rest of lid
Passionate e/s crease, outer V
Paradisco e/s inner crease
Carbon e/s to darken outer V
Shroom e/s highlight


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2010)

This was my look yesterday:

Cuddle shadestick
Bright Future on lid
Bronze in crease
Magnetic Fields on outer v and to line lower lashes
Femme Fi to highlight
Coffee eye pencil on top lashes

Stila convertible color in Peony

Love Nectar lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 16, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Scott Barnes Urban Legend (taupish gray) - lid
MAC Stars & Rockets - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Violetta - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Clinique Smoldering Plum

*Lips*
Revlon Plumberry l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 17, 2010)

I always get compliments when I wear eyeshadows in the coral family.  Here is today's look.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Warm & Cozy shadestick

Fyrinnae Painted Roses - lid
Omega - crease
Kid - to blend crease
Poppy Noir - outer V
Shroom - brow highlight
Floral Inc. - tear duct
Earthline technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Other Worldly - contour/bronzer
Peaches - apples of cheeks
Lune blushcreme - highlight

LIPS:
Chicory lip liner
Fresh Salmon lipstick
Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2010)

today my look is ok... but not my fave!

cheeks-
spaced out blush
pearl ccb

lips-
smile dazzleglass

eyes-
udpp
rollickin paint pot
aquadisiac shadow
the grey colur in the sorceress holiday palette!
the white colour in the sorceress holiday palette
ud corrupt liner
collossal mascara


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sick, so not been wearing much makeup lately. Back to minimal today, but here's my other looks.

Tuesday's look:
*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Stila AOS Eyes #4 on lid (shimmery pinky copper)
Star Violet in crease
Copperclast in outer V
Dark Edge to darken outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Ulta Pearl to highlight brow arch (sub. Pink Opal)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked

*Lips
*VGV

Wednesday's look:
*Eyes
*Patina on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Sketch in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Lillium

*Lips
*just lipbalm


----------



## SuSana (Feb 18, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Vanilla pig. all over
Soft Brown in the crease
Swiss Chocolate to darken crease
Nylon to highlight inner corners
Molasses to line upper & lower
Swimming smudged into Molasses on lower lashline

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Joyous 

Lips:
Whirl l/l
Creme D' Nude l/s
Bonus Beat l/g



I love this look!  It's simple but with little pops of color.  2 people already complimented me


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2010)

I did a warm eye look today and contrasted with cool lips.

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, Melon p/m on the inner lid, Amber lights e/s mid lid, Mythology e/s on the outer lid, Espresso e/s in the crease, Embark e/s in the outer v and Your Ladyship to highlight

Cheeks: Eversun blush layered with BB Nectar

Lips: St Germain l/s layered with Clear gloss


----------



## January (Feb 18, 2010)

Eyes:
Painterly P/P
Nanogold e/s on the inner lid
Expensive Pink e/s on the outer half
Star Violet in the crease and smudged under lashline

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
Gaga lipstick
Prrr lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 18, 2010)

Very quick look today!

UDPP
Benefit creaseless cream shadow "Skinny Jeans" from lash to crease
Dazzlelight eyeshadow all over
Phone number to line top lashes
Smoke&Diamonds to line lower lashes

On a Mission BPB

Pinkkarat lipglass


----------



## January (Feb 19, 2010)

Eyes:
Taupographic shadestick all over the lid and lower lashline
All That Glitters e/s all over lid
Handwritten e/s on the crease
Soft Brown e/s to blend out
Vanilla e/s brow highlight

Pen Ultimate + Black Tied as liner

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon

Lips:
Politely Pink


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have 'rediscovered' Other Worldly sheertone shimmer blush from the Moonbathe collection. I forgot how pretty it is.  I got creative and tried Lucky Green with Creole Beauty--this is a lovely combination on my skintone (Prescriptives Yellow-Orange, NC42 in MAC select cover-up concealer)

*YESTERDAY'S LOOK:*

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Lucky Green - lid
Creole Beauty - outer V
Kid - to blend/soften crease
Light Yellow crushed metal pigment (Stacked 2!) - tear duct
Shroom - brow highlight
Wolf pearlglide - upper lashline
Stila kajal in Topaz - waterline

Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx mascara in Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Other Worldly - contour
Fab - apples of cheeks
Lune blushcreme - highlight

*LIPS:*
Half-Red lip liner
O lipstick
Soft & Slow lipglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday just chillin in the house I wore:

Eyes:
UDPP
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk
NYX Eyeshadow in Wild Fire (lid)
NYX Eyeshadow in Morocco (crease & outer v)
MAC Eyeshadow in Graphology (outer v)
UD 24/7 Eye Pencil in Lust ( lower waterline)
Loreal H.I.P. Color Cream Truth Cream Eyeliner in Black (upper lashline)

Face:
MAC Sweet As Cocoa blush


Lips:
MAC Way To Love l/s
MAC Chestnut l/l


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally feeling better enough to wear real makeup today. Love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Deckchair p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Vanilla p/m to to highlight brow arch & tearduct
Graphic Brown to line

*Cheeks
*Joie-Di-Vivre

*Lips
*Funshine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 21, 2010)

Loved yesterday's look so much that I just tweaked it for today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Melon p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Vanilla p/m to highlight brow arches & tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Springsheen

*Lips
*Soft Lust


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

Today's look:

e/s Lotusland on the lid
e/s Satellite Dreams in the crease
e/s Carbon in the outer v
e/s Vanilla as a highlighter
black eyeliner
black mascara
Brow Set

Bronzer Refined Golden

Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 22, 2010)

I like today's look!

Penny shadestick
Play on Plum MES - marbled side on lid, solid in crease
Naked pigment to highlight
Raven kohl power to line

Peachykeen blush
Accentuate highlight powder on cheekbones

Lollipop lovin lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2010)

I re-created one of my all time fave looks today:

*Eyes: *Delft p/p as base, Climate Blue e/s on lid, Blue Flame e/s (or Deep Truth) in the crease, Stars n Rockets e/s above crease and Blanc Type e/s to hilight. I lined my lids with Delfic f/l

*Cheeks:* Nars Desire

*Lips:* Pink Nouveau l/s layered with Palatial l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 22, 2010)

Went back to an old fave combo today.

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Retrospeck on lid
Mythology in crease
Star Violet in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Nylon to highlight highest part of arch & tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*La-Di-Bra!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 23, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Expensive Pink e/s all over lid
100 Strokes e/s in crease, outer V
Spiced Chocolate e/s to darken outer V
Orb e/s to blend 
Nanogold e/s as highlight


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 23, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Cuddle shadestick

Fyrinnae Banana Mochi - inner lid
Bright Future - outer lid
Crest the Wave - center lid
Seedling crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Smoke & Diamonds - outer V
Soft Force - tear duct

Wolf pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Graphblack technakohl - tightline upper lashline
Prescriptives False Eyelashed plush mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
By Candlelight MSF
Lune blushecreme - highlight
Springshine - contour

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Buoy-o-Buoy lipstick
Liberated lipglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC Spring Color Collection Color 3 Quad
MAC Feline Khol Power Pencil
Maybelline Full & Soft Mascara in Very Black


Face:
MAC Sweet As Cocoa blush


Lips:
MAC Way To Love l/s
MAC Cork l/l


Simple specially since I'm not leaving the house


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2010)

Already took all the other stuff off trying out some bold lip combos



Currently wearing....
LIPS:


MAC Hot Gossip l/s
MAC Magenta l/l
MAC Manetique l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 24, 2010)

I dug out some old pigments today!

Painterly PP
Apricot Pink p/m on lid
Chocolate Brown p/m in crease
Your Ladyship p/m to highlight browbone
Vanilla p/m inner corners
Coffee eye pencil to line

Gentle mineralize blush
Pretty Baby beuaty powder

Angel lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 24, 2010)

Two looks to post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Coco p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Bourbon to line

*Cheeks
*Dollymix

*Lips
*Bare

#2
*Eyes
*Indianwood as base
Woodwinked on lid
Nocturnelle in crease/outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Solar White to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stark Naked
Shimpagne

*Lips
*High Tea


----------



## January (Feb 24, 2010)

FiestyFemme - I'm so trying out that Indianwood/Woodwinked/Nocturnelle combo soon! Sounds gorgeous! Actually looking back on your looks - you use a lot of my favorite shadows, so I'll probably be stealing your ideas constantly haha

Today..

EYES
Fresco Rose PP
Rosy Outlook e/s on lid
Sketch e/s on crease (really blended out) and bottom lashline
Plum Dressing e/s layered on top of Sketch e/s in the crease
Pincurl e/s to blend out inner lid
Vapour e/s brow highlight

Cheeks:
Blushbaby

Lips:
Angel


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 24, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Evening Aura - lid
MAC Amber Lights - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
Pupa Multiplay brown pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Vituouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG V l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_FiestyFemme - I'm so trying out that Indianwood/Woodwinked/Nocturnelle combo soon! Sounds gorgeous! Actually looking back on your looks - you use a lot of my favorite shadows, so I'll probably be stealing your ideas constantly haha_

 
Oh, definitely let me know if you try that combo (or any others) and what you think! I'm always interested in seeing how other people wears things or what they'd do differently.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 25, 2010)

Today's look...
*Eyes*
Soft Ochre p/p - base
Starts 'n Rockets - inner half lid
Star Violet - outer half lid
Malt - crease and blend
Vanilla pigment - highlight
Retrospeck - inner corner
Cloudburst - outer v
Feline e/l - upper lashline
Urban Decay Lust e/l - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Azalea Blossom
Perfect Topping

*Lips*
Pink Edge lipglass pencil
Victorian l/s
Love Knot l/g
Jingle Jungle d/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 25, 2010)

Pulled out some really old stuff today. I still don't like Idol Eyes; I think it's the chunky glitter. I love the color of Fertile, but it's not the best texture either. Booo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Idol Eyes on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Fertile in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow
Ulta Pearl to highlight (sub. Pink Opal)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Moonstone


----------



## SuSana (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Pulled out some really old stuff today. I still don't like *Idol Eyes; I think it's the chunky glitter*. I love the color of *Fertile, but it's not the best texture* either. Booo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed & agreed.  I usually put Fertile over another color just so it will blend better, if not it ends up looking too blackish.


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Lotusland e/s over lid
Sunset B e/s inner crease
Top Hat e/s outer V and crease
Vanilla e/s to blend out crease
Dreammaker e/s as highlight
Rave liner


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Agreed & agreed.  I usually put Fertile over another color just so it will blend better, if not it ends up looking too blackish._

 
Thanks for that tip! I think next time I will try it over something more purple like Fig.1 so that it will be more purple than black. I love the color, and I was thinking it was supposed to be a VP, but it sucks!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 26, 2010)

Goldmode lightly dusted over smoking from the smoking eyes quad with next to nothing as a highlight and wedge as a transition colour is so pretty with #7 lashes.

So sweet, so easy on cheeks with cover fx bronzer in gold to contour.

Marquis d' and starlet kiss on lips.


----------



## January (Feb 26, 2010)

Inspired by FiestyFemme (loved how it turned out!)! I put a little spin on it...

Eyes:
Indianwood PP
Woodwinked on lid
Nocturnelle in crease
Soft Brown to blend outer crease
Nanogold to blend inner crease (pulled the purple and gold together perfectly!)
Sketch in Outer V and under lashline
Vanilla to highlight

Stila eye kajal in Onyx on bottom waterline

Penultimate liner on top lashline (thin)

Cheeks:
Stark Naked

Lips:
Politely Pink


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Eyes~

Painterly p/p as base
Orb e/s from lashes to brow
Ricepaper e/s all over lid, and as highlight
Haux e/s in crease
Sketch e/s in outer crease and V
Embark e/s to darken outer V
UD Zero to line waterline


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 26, 2010)

I wanted to do a 'softer' eye look today.

EYES:
Perky paint pot
Straw Harvest - outer lid
Motif - inner lid & brow highlight
Time & Space - outer V
Seedling - crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Eathline technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline

Prescriptives False Eyelash plush mascara in Very Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Other Worldly - contour
Peachykeen - apples of cheeks
Petticoat MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Caramellow cremestick liner
Fresh Salmon lipstick
Partial to Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 27, 2010)

This was really soft & simple today, but very pretty. I think I'll be wearing these looks a lot this spring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Eyes
*UD YDK on lid (sub. Patina)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla in outer V
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Joyous

*Lips
*Prrr


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 27, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Provence p/m on lid (Milk makes an awesome base, no microglitter fallout!)
Go in crease
Espresso to define crease
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera (neutral peach)
By Candlelight

*Lips
*Prrr


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 27, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Vanilla - lid to brow bone
MAC Jest - lid
MAC Nocturnelle - crease
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer C
Il Makiage Black Onyx - darken outer C
Il Makiage Light Gold - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
MAC Nocturnelle - over Orpheus
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez 
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
MAC Sequin l/s
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I like this look today... used Helium for the first time in ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Helium p/m on lid
Satellite Dreams in crease
Fig.1 + Fertile in outer V (Great idea, SuSana! It looks SO much better!)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Ulta Pearl to highlight (sub. Pink Opal p/m)
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon
Smashbox Shimmer (to highlight)

*Lips
*Politely Pink


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 28, 2010)

I dressed up as Snow White today 

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - lid to brow bone
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
Stila Chinchina (medium matte brown) to blend
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eye liner - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt

*Lips*
MAC Brick l/l
MAC Russian Red l/s


----------



## January (Feb 28, 2010)

Eyes...

MAC CCB in Shell as a base (I was only going for a walk and maybe to the grocery store so I didn't care if it creased)
MAC e/s Plum Dressing on the lid
MAC e/s Stars N' Rockets in the crease
MAC e/s Sketch in the outer crease and under the lashline
MAC e/s Blanc Type brow highlight

Cheeks:
MAC Stark Naked 
MAC CCB Shell to highlight just above

Lips:
MAC l/s Beigeland
MAC l/g Icescape on top


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

i went for quite a bold look today!

cheeks-
redhead msf

eyes-
udpp
otherworldy paint pot
submarine shadow
heritage rouge pigment
dazzlelight shadow
mac gold glitter liner
maybelline collossal mascara

lips-
peachstock lipstick
she's a star gloss


----------



## Junkie (Mar 1, 2010)

I really wanted to start using my pigments more often...so I came up with this and have worn it a few times already.

Eyes:
TFSI
Perky p/p
Goldenaire p/m on lid from inner corner 2/3 out, buffed above crease
Apricot Pink p/m other 1/3 outer lid, buffed above crease
Entremauve p/m in crease and above it extending 2/3 in towards inner corner
Beauty Marked inner V pulled down into lower lashline
Brule e/s on brow bone all over
Phloof! e/s just as small highlight in brow arch
Black GPS on water line and smudged into tightline
Maybelline Lash Stiletto Mascara in Black

Cheeks: 
Joyous BPB
Light Flush overtop

Lips:
Fresh Salmon l/s dotted on
Blackfire g/g overtop to tone down peach and add darkness and sparkle that matches the eyes.


<3 Sexiest fresh-faced smokey eye ever!


----------



## January (Mar 1, 2010)

Eyes...

Painterly P/P
Style Snob e/s on lids
Omega + Soft Brown e/s in crease
Mystery e/s outer crease + lower lash line
Smut e/s outer crease

Cheeks... 
Pink Swoon

Lips...
Beigeland l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 1, 2010)

I was inspired by a thread in the recommendations forum about how to wear orange eyeshadow. Big thumbs up on this combo from me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Firespot on lid
Paradisco in crease
Ben Nye Amethyst in crease/outer V (sub. Nocturnelle or MUFE 92)
Push The Edge p/m to darken outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Brew


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 1, 2010)

Second and last day as Snow White
*
Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Naked - lid
Scott Barnes Chocolate - crease & lower lashline
MAC Magnetic Fields - outer C
Stila Chinchina (medium matte brown) to blend
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Elizabeth Arden Black Pearl gel eye liner - upper lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
MAC Sculpt & Shape Duo Accentuate/Sculpt

*Lips*
MAC Brick l/l
MAC Russian Red l/s


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 1, 2010)

Today's look.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Beige (crushed metal pigment - Stacked 2!) - inner lid
Creole Beauty - outer lid
Seedling - crease
Kid - to blend crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Orpheus eye kohl - upper lashline
Stila Topaz kajal - waterline
Rimmel Volume Flash MAXX mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Harmony - contour
Notable - apples of cheeks
So Ceylon - highlight
Lune blushcreme - highlight

LIPS:
Spice lip liner
Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick
Melt In Your Mouth cremesheen glass


----------



## January (Mar 2, 2010)

Eyes...

Patina on the lid
Vex to blend it out on the inner lid
Soft Brown + Copperplate in the crease
Mystery in the outer crease and under lashline

Black Track FL + Black Tied for liner on upper lashline

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
Sandy B
Baby Sparks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 2, 2010)

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Copperplate in crease/outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Dazzlelight to highlight arch & tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium (sub. Peaches)

*Lips
*Creme D'Nude
Prrr


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 2, 2010)

Today...

*Eyes*
Bare Canvas Paint
Gentle Fumes Quad - 2 lightest colors
Blacktrack Fluidline
L' Oreal Telescopic Mascara

*Cheeks*
Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre - the lavender side

*Lips*
Fashions Mews l/s
Lavender Wind l/g


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Today:

Eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Knight divine on lid
Electra in crease
Sable in crease with electra
Folie outer corner, blended really well
Maybelline shadow to highlight
black 24/7 pencil
Plushlash

Face:
ColorStay foundation
Studio Fix Powder
VS Afterglow blush
Lightscapade MSF

Lips:
L'oreal Colour Juice: watermelon something


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Melon p/g all over lid
Tempting e/s in crease
Vanilla e/s to blend, highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline to line upper lashes
UD Bourbon and Zero liners on waterline/lower lashes


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 2, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Vex - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - crease
MAC Fiction - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St Tropez
MAC Daft Pink

*Lips*
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## SuSana (Mar 2, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP & Bare Study on lid
Vanilla pig. as a wash all over
Fig. 1 in crease
Fertile in outer v (had to copy *FiestyFemme *with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Rave pearlglide to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Dainty
On A Mission

Lips:
Whirl l/l
Creme D' Nude l/s
Big Baby p/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 3, 2010)

*Eyes*
Il Makiage Desert Sand (peachy coral) - lid
MAC Blackberry - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Violetta - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St Tropez
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## January (Mar 4, 2010)

Eyes:

Painterly PP
Naked Pigment all over lid (I forget how much I love this)
Expensive Pink all over lid
Sketch in the crease and under lashline
Nocturnelle outer crease
Soft Brown to blend out
Dazzlelight for brow highlight

Pen Ultimate to line upper lashline

Cheeks:
Blushbaby

Lips:
Viva Glam V


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 5, 2010)

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Lillium (neutral pink, sub. Blushbaby)

*Lips
*Sweetie


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 5, 2010)

Man. I haven't posted in a long time. Today I did:

Eyes: Cash Flow pp, from Holiday ('08?) Devoted Poppy Classic Eyes, the lightest color from lashline to browbone, with the blue in the crease blended well with my 224, and black eyeliner

Cheeks: Pinch Me

Lips: Whirl lipliner all over the lips, modesty ls applied w a brush (b/c mine broke off from its base), and viva glam 5 gloss on top.

Question: Has anyone's stash diminished since participating in this thread? I feel like I never use up any of my stuff.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 5, 2010)

I hardly ever wear greens, so I thought I would today!

Painterly PP
Golden Olive p/m on lid
Club in the crease
Shroom on browbone
Molasses to line

Springsheen blush

Blow Dry lipstick


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 5, 2010)

Yesterday:
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Smoke & Diamonds - lid
MAC Stars N' Rockets - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Violetta - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Gleeful

*Lips*
MAC VG IV l/g

Today:
*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Club - lid
MAC All That Glitters - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Glitter Olive Green - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Just a Pinch

*Lips*
Madina Milano unnamed l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 5, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Aquavert on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Romanced


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Omega e/s over lid
Cork e/s in crease
Espresso e/s outer V, darken crease
Vanilla e/s & Orb e/s to blend and highlight

Interview look!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 6, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Stilife paint all over lid
Soft Brown in crease
Blacktrack (winged)
DS mascara
#36 lash

*Face:*
ColorStay foundation
Studio Fix powder
VS Afterglow blush
Lightscapade MSF
Shell Pearl BP

*Lips:*
Origins Ruby lipliner
Ruby Woo

a matte red lip is sooo much fun to pull off! Lots of preparation though!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 6, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Golder's Green p/m on lid
UD Graffiti in crease (bright blue-green, wish I'd used Swimming)
UD Mildew in outer V (sub. Humid)
Femme Noir to darken outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera (sub. Peaches)

*Lips
*Prrr

Despite it not turning out exactly like I'd planned, I quite like this green look.


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 7, 2010)

This was Friday's look. Everytime I wear the Color 4 quad (the amber/neutral one) from Spring Colour Forecast collection, I get compliments.  I will be giving this quad a lot of 'love'. 

EYES:
Rubenesque paint pot
Aztec Brick - inner 2/3 of lid
Creole Beauty - outer lid & lower lashline
Time & Space - center of lid
Flip - tear duct
Kid - crease
Cowgirl - outer V
Shroom - brow highlight

Molasses pearlglide liner - upper lashline (LOVE!)
Stila Topaz - waterline
Obviously Orange technakohl 
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Brownish black

CHEEKS:
Other Worldly sheertone shimmer blush - contour
Cheeky Bronze - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Spice lip liner
Creme Cerise lipstick
Kumquat lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Satin Taupe - lid
MAC Stars N Rockets - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous

*Lips*
Revlon Pink l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
amber lights shadow
espresso shadow
solar white shadow
the bright blue liquidlast liner
maybeline falsies mascara

cheeks-
shimpagne
superduper natural blush

lips-
naked liner
electric fushica gloss


----------



## January (Mar 8, 2010)

Eyes..
Painterly PP
Silverthorn e/s on lid
Vex e/s inner corners
Scene e/s to blend crease
Knight Devine e/s to define crease & under lower lashline

Blacktrack Fluidline to line upper lashes

Cheeks...
Pink Swoon

Lips..
Viva Glam V l/s
Viva Glam Gaga l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 8, 2010)

*Eyes
*Cash Flow PP as base
Gorgeous Gold on lid
Romp in crease
Espresso in outer corners
Soft brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Dipdown to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Speed Dial


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 8, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Butternutty - base
MAC Flip - lid
MAC Stars N Rockets - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch
MAC Gleeful
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Madina Milano unnamed l/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Bright Sunshine e/s all over lid
Bio-Green e/s crease
Bottle Green e/s outer V
Shroom e/s to blend upper crease
Ricepaper e/s to highlight
UD Graffiti liner under lower lashes


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Tempting e/s
Soft Brown e/s
HIP gel liner
UD 24/7 black liner
Maybelline e/s to highlight
Stila major MAJOR lash mascara

Face:
Studio Fix Powder
Ripe Peach blush 
Perfect Topping MSF

Lips:
Light That Fire! l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Naked - lid
Stila Chinchina (matte medium brown) - crease
Revlon Coffee Bean quad - matte dark brown - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Scott Barnes Moondance (black) pencil - lower lashline
Lancome Virtuouse brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise

*Lips*
MAC Strawbaby l/s


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 9, 2010)

I start my job today.... so here's to neutral looks every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Omega e/s all over lid and up past crease
All That Glitters e/s inner part of lid
Woodwinked e/s outer V and crease
Espresso e/s outer V
Vanilla e/s highlight
UD Stash liner on waterline.


----------



## January (Mar 9, 2010)

hello_kitty - Congratulations on the new job (that combo sounds pretty too!)!

Eyes:
Painterly PP
Grain e/s on lid
Soft Brown e/s in crease
Coppering e/s outter crease andl lower lashline

Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashline and lower waterline

MAC Blinking Cool Falsies (love these)

Cheeks:
Dainty 

Lips:
Prrr l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 9, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
All That Glitters on lid
Go in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera

*Lips
*Prrr


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_hello_kitty - Congratulations on the new job (that combo sounds pretty too!)!

Eyes:
Painterly PP
Grain e/s on lid
Soft Brown e/s in crease
Coppering e/s outter crease andl lower lashline

Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashline and lower waterline

MAC Blinking Cool Falsies (love these)

Cheeks:
Dainty 

Lips:
Prrr l/g_

 
Thanks hun!!  I'll have to try out this combination as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'll be able to play with color, just gotta keep it semi tame, but other girls there had purple and pink thrown in.

So today's look

Painterly p/p  as base
Hypnotizing e/s all over lid
Haux e/s crease
Twinks e/s darken outer V

No liner... Prism on cheeks.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 10, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Vex on lid
Paradisco in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Your Ladyship to highlight arch & tearduct
UD Zero

*Cheeks
*Peaches

*Lips
*Romanced


----------



## January (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried a really, really toned down version of a FOTD I loved that was posted on Specktra. I would of tried her actual version, but if it came across really bright, I wouldn't of had time to fix it before work... Anyway...

Eyes:
Nurture ShadeStick
Fashion e/s on lid
Plum Dressing e/s in crease and lower lashline
Sketch e/s in outer crease and lower lashline
Vanilla e/s for brow highlight

BlackTrack Fluid line to line upper lashes

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon

Lips:
Angel... and then I forgot it at home, so now I'm wearing Politely Pink


----------



## SuSana (Mar 10, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP
Vanilla all over as a wash
Violet pig. lightly in crease
Rave to line
Violet pig. smudged into lower lashline

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Azalea Blossom

Lips:
Whirl l/p
California Dreamin' l/s
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been wearing this look for the last 3 days--kind of soft, neutral look.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
All Races - lid
Wide-Eyed Wonder - crease
Fire In Her Eyes - brow highlight & tear duct
Black Magique - outer V (lightly to add dimension)
Graphblack technakohl
Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx in Brownish Black

CHEEKS:
Personal Style - apples of cheeks (LOVE!)
Harmony - contour

LIPS:
Whirl lip liner
Myself lipstick
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 11, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Vanilla - all over
MAC All That Glitters - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - outer C & crease & lower lashline
MAC Sable - crease
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Daft Pink
Scott Barnes St Tropez

*Lips*
Revlon Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p base
Amber Lights e/s all over lid
Mulch e/s crease, outer V
Vanilla e/s to blend
Ricepaper e/s to highlight


----------



## January (Mar 12, 2010)

Eyes...
Taupographic ShadeStick
Sable e/s on lid (this is gorgeous over Taupographic)
Grand Entrace e/s in middle of the lid
Soft Brown e/s to blend crease
Mystery e/s in outer crease and under lashline

Cheeks...
Dainty

Lips...
Prrr


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 12, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Paradisco e/s all over lid
Trax e/s crease, outer V
Sketch e/s outer V
Shroom e/s highlight


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - vase
MAC Creme de Miel - lid
Stila Chinchina (matte medium brown) - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC Mauvy Star l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally have something to post! Today's look turned out pretty OK, but I think I'll try it again with a different base.

Nice Vice PP
Moon's Reflection on lid
Brite Bird Hot Taupe-ic in crease (it's like a darker, extremely pigmented Copperplate)
Blanc Type to highlight
Shimmer part MSF Natural/Shimmer under brows
Blacktrack to line

Daft Pink on cheeks

IsaDora crystal gloss (like slimshine) in Candy Floss


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

i did a fotd for my shopping of my stash today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 used some colours i haven't touched in months! http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...spired-161085/


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 14, 2010)

Yesterday's look:

*Eyes
*Vanilla on lid and to highlight
Soft Brown in crease
Mauvement p/m over Soft Brown
Satin Taupe in outer V
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*just lipbalm


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 14, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Stars N Rockets - lid
MAC Howzat - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Bourjois Pump Up the Volume mascara
Pupa Multiplay gray pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
NARS Cactus Flower

*Lips*
MUFE #304 l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 15, 2010)

*eyes:* rubenesque p/p as a base, saddle all over lid, goldmine patted over that, mulch in crease, naked lunch on browbone

*cheeks:* peachykeen

*lips:* ravishing l/s, love nectar l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 15, 2010)

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Parfait Amour in crease
Push The Edge in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Ulta Pearl to highlight (sub. Pink Opal p/m)
UD Zero

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Lovelorn
Partial To Pink


----------



## SuSana (Mar 15, 2010)

^^I'm emailing that combo to myself right now so I can do it tomorrow, it sounds really pretty!


----------



## jpohrer (Mar 15, 2010)

Shopped my stash to create my own Liberty of London collection:
Shadows: Coral or Sushi Flower, Pinkling or Gateaux, Demi-Sweet, Oceanique or Almond Icing, HiP Sassy Duo or Antique Green or Plumage
Lips: Revlon Lilac, Revlon Peach, Rimmel Birthday Suit, Big Bow
Lipglasses: Cultured, Spirited, Jampacked, Cover Girl Slaphappy
Beauty Powders: Coygirl + Shy Angel, Shell Pearl
Blushes: Sue Devitt Koh Samui and DvF Volcano

Total amount saved by shopping my stash: $271.50


----------



## January (Mar 15, 2010)

Eyes:
Painterly PP
Shale e/s on lid
Sweet Lust e/s on inner half of lid (to lighten it up and make it sparkle)
Crystal e/s inner corners
Nocturnelle e/s in crease
Sketch e/s in outer crease and under lashline

BlackTrack Fluidline

Cheeks:
Stark Naked

Lips:
Syrup


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 15, 2010)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
MAC 100 Strokes - crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Bourjois Pump Up The Volume mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St Tropez
MAC Sweet William
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MUFE #305 l/s
L'Oreal Forever Nude l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 16, 2010)

^^That sounds really pretty! I have to use my Expensive Pink tomorrow.

My look today:

Rubenesque PP
Motif on lid
NYX chrome shadow in Java on outer 3rd, crease
Buckwheat on outer v and lower lashes
Black Karat kohl power to line

Light Flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Barcelona Red lipstick (this is a hidden gem, I never hear anyone talk about this lippie but I love it!)


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 16, 2010)

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Swish e/s all over lid
Cranberry e/s crease
Ricepaper e/s highlight
UD Zero lower waterline.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 16, 2010)

Not my fave eye combo on myself, but I give myself points for trying something different! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Greasepaint Stick in V as base
Violet p/m on lid, blended into crease
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon

*Lips
*Lovelorn
Partial To Pink

I love this lip combo (if you couldn't tell, lol)


----------



## January (Mar 16, 2010)

Eyes...
Painterly PP
Seedy Pearl e/s on lid
Sweet Lust e/s on inner lid (I love to use this to overlay shadows)
Star Violet e/s blended well in crease
Sketch e/s lower lashline
Lala e/s in outer crease

Blacktrack FL + Black Tied for liner

Cheeks...
Blushbaby + Dainty

Lips...
Star Nova


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 17, 2010)

Another neutral look from me today. I couldn't locate my Expensive Pink and I was in too much of a rush to do a decent search, so I'll wear it tomorrow instead.

Painterly PP
Nylon on browbone, inner corners
Woodwinked on mid lid
UD Twice baked in crease
Molasses pearlglide to line upper lashes
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky on lower lashes

Peachykeen blush

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick (I love this!)


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 17, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Rule - outer C
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
Revlon Colorstay brown pencil - lower lashline
Bourjois Volume Glamour brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
Revlon Crush On Coral l/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 17, 2010)

Eyes~
Greenstroke p/p as base
Image Maker e/s over lid
Grey Range e/s crease
Vanilla e/s to blend
Photorealism e/s to highlight

My "tame" St. Patty's Day look for work!


----------



## January (Mar 17, 2010)

Eyes...
Painterly PP
Naked Pigment all over lid/crease
Woodwinked on the inner lid
Tempting on the outer lid
Soft Brown + Retrospeck in the crease to blend
Smut on the outer crease
Vanilla e/s brow highlight

Smoulder to line upper and lower lashline

Cheeks...
NARS Orgasm

Lips...
Sandy B


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't normally do greens, but in honor of St. Patty's Day, I pulled out some old colors.

*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Springtime Skipper on lid
Swimming in crease
Humid in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow
Soft Brown to blend crease
Nylon to highlight arch & tearduct
MUFE 92 on lower lashline
black creme liner on top lashline
Stila Topaz on waterline

*Cheeks
*Love Rock

*Lips
*English Accents


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Eyes...
Painterly PP
Naked Pigment all over lid/crease
Woodwinked on the inner lid
Tempting on the outer lid
Soft Brown + Retrospeck in the crease to blend
Smut on the outer crease
Vanilla e/s brow highlight

Smoulder to line upper and lower lashline_

 
I stole this look for today, just a bit modified...

Painterly p/p
Woodwinked e/s inner lid
Tempting e/s outer lid
Soft Brown e/s crease
Retrospeck e/s inner crease
Vanilla e/s highlight

No liner...

I really like it!  I think it might become one of my common looks for work


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 18, 2010)

I love Shy Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*Amber Lights on lid
Trax in crease
Sketch in outer V 
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera (neutral peach)

*Lips
*Shy Girl


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 19, 2010)

i went for a quick old favourite look today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




face-
ripe peach blush

eyes-
udpp
beautiful iris
trax
gleam
rave liner
maybelline define a lash mascara

lips-
in synch liner
viva glam gaga

a good mix of old and new


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2010)

The look I'm wearing today is completely different from my usual :-

Face -
MSFN Light
Springsheen

Eyes -
Prep + Prime Medium
NYX Milk
NYX Yellow on lid
LA Colors Pink Berry (crease and outer v)
VS White shimmery e/s (brow bone n tear duct)
Lakme Kajal Pencil (as liner n a hint of kohl)
Maybelline Colossal Mascara

Lips -
Davis Natural l/l
NYX Watermelon
Clear gloss


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2010)

*Yesterday's look:*

Rubenesque PP
Expensive pink on lid
NYX loose pearl shadow "Walnut" in crease
Femme fi on browbone
Teddy to line

Springsheen blush

Love Nectar lustreglass
*
Today's look:*

Makeup Store eyeliner "Invitation" (charcoal grey) on top lashes
Makeup Store eyeshadow "Velvet" (taupe grey) smudged over Invitation, and to line lower lashes
Style Snob in crease
Dazzlelight on browbone and layered over everything else

Fleur Power blush

Perfectly Unordinary dazzleglass creme


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 19, 2010)

*Eyes
*Painterly as base
Woodwinked on lid
Tempting in crease
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla from crease to brown
Shroom to highlight brow arch
Crystal Avalanche to highlight tearduct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks
*Pink Swoon
Everyday Minerals Wet Sand

*Lips
*Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ Haha, that look is taking over!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did the same thing today... easy enough for work and looks pretty without being too bland.


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 20, 2010)

I mixed the new with the 'old' using my Mystic Cool palette from Holiday 2009.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Rose Potion - lid
Cool Incantation - tear duct & brow highlight
Shh, Don't Tell - brow highlight
Seedling - crease
Pale Pink (Stacked 1! crushed metal pigment) - dabbed on center of lid
Violet Vow - outer V

Photogravure technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - water line
Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Vintage Grape - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Summer Rose - highlight

LIPS:
Dervish lipliner
To Swoon For - lipstick
Delicate Crush - lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 20, 2010)

Very simple look today, but I like it!

Painterly PP
Stila Kitten eyeshadow all over
Antique Green pigment in crease
Mystery kohl power

Pink Swoon blush
Daft Pink mineralize blush dusted lightly over PS

Icescape lipglass


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Eyes:  *Cash Flow p/p 
          ricepaper from lashline to browbone
          mink pink in the crease
          plumage in the outer corner and last third of the crease
*
Cheeks:* Pink Swoon

*Lips:* Cultured l/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Woodwinked e/s inner half of lid
Mulch e/s outer half of lid and crease
Soft Brown e/s crease
Ricepaper e/s to highlight


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Mar 20, 2010)

All MAC unless stated

Yesterday: 
Eyes:
Pure White Chromaline as base
Shu Uemura silver e/s all over lid
L'Oreal HiP e/s duo in Platinum (black in crease, silver all over lid)
Lips:
Milan Mode l/s, Pink Poodle l/g

Today:
Eyes:
White Frost e/s all over lid
Smolder kohl on upper lid
Pincurl e/s over Smolder
Lips:
Blood Red l/s (broke and was melted into a mock-TLC)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the smokey eyes I did tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Satin Taupe on lid & lower lashline
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line top & bottom waterline

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera

*Lips
*Shy Girl


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2010)

Something simple and pretty

Eyes:
UDPP
MUFE #135 (lid)
MAC Cork e/s (crease)
MAC Dazzlelight e/s (highlight)
Loreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Black( thick & winged out)
Covergirl LashBlast Lenght Mascara in Very Black
Prestige Totally Intense Eyeliner in Powerful Purple( lower waterline)

Lips
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Fresh Brew l/s
MAC Boybait creamsheen glass

Face
Nars Glinda blush


I wanted to do something very pinup like on the eyes but with a nude lip and I loved the way it turned out.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Love the smokey eyes I did tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes
*NYX Milk as base
Satin Taupe on lid & lower lashline
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line top & bottom waterline

*Cheeks
*Stila Gerbera

*Lips
*Shy Girl_

 
This sounds like a great look! I will have to steal it from you


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 21, 2010)

Today's look:

Cuddle shadestick
Daisychain all over
Tempting in crease
Magnetic Fields in outer v
Black/brown mineral eyeshadow to liner lower and top lashes

Fleur Power blush
By Candlelight MSF

Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 21, 2010)

Simple look today but I think I'm going to like it for summer!

*Eyes
*just mascara

*Cheeks
*Joie-Di-Vivre

*Lips
*Perennial High Style


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 21, 2010)

Colored things up today since I don't have to work on Sundays!  (Tame makeup is killing me slowly... haha)

Painterly p/p as base
Fade e/s all over lid
Aquadisiac e/s in crease
Deep Truth e/s crease, outer V
Shroom e/s to blend out top of crease
Cloudbound e/s to highlight
Auto-de-blu liner on lower waterline


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 22, 2010)

I like today's look!

Beige-ing shadestick
NYX eyeshadow "Eggplant" in crease
Shroom all over, and layered over Eggplant
Prunella kohl to line

On a Mission BPB
Shimmer side of MSF natural/shimmer to highlight cheekbones

Milan Mode lipstick


----------



## January (Mar 22, 2010)

Eyes...
Fresco Rose PP
Expensive Pink e/s on the lid
Nanogold e/s to blend out to crease
Star Violet e/s in the crease
Sketch e/s outer crease to add depth
Blanc Type e/s brow highlight

Blacktrack FL to line

Cheeks:
Nars Orgasm
Shell Pearl BP

Lips:
Viva Glam V


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Simple today...

Painterly p/p as base
Shale e/s all over lid
Satin Taupe e/s crease
Shroom e/s highlight


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2010)

today i was in a rush so did  a really easy looks today -

eyes-
udpp
humid shadow
club shadow
shroom shadow
collossal mascara

cheeks-
superduper natural blush

lips-
pink fish tlc


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 23, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Shroom e/s as a wash over whole eye, lash to brow
Shale e/s all over lid and crease
Copperplate e/s crease


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 23, 2010)

I started Project 10 pan few days ago so I will try to use as many of "my preciousss" goodies as possible in the next few weeks *






Eyes:* TFSI, Melon pigment on lid, Vanilla pigment as highlight, 57 Noir emeraude duochrome eyeliner by Bourjois (gorgeous black/green) smudged along top lashline, Studio Fix Lash in Black Fix*

Face:* Mineralize all over lotion, P+P Face protect SPF 50, MSFN, Personal Style BPB

*Lips:* Instant Gold lustreglass


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 24, 2010)

Green/bronze today!

Indianwood PP
Golden Olive pigment on middle lid
Woodwinked in outer 3rd
Bronze in outer v
Shore Leave to highlight
Mystery kohl power to line

Dainty mineralize blush

Queen Bee lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 24, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Dovefeather e/s all over lid
Copperplate e/s crease
Vanilla e/s
Solar White e/s to highlight


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 24, 2010)

*Eyes: *Relaxed shadestick+Bountiful Brown powerpoint pencil+Feline - all three smudged along top lashline, Studio Fix Lash in Black Fix, Coquette e/s + Clear brow set for brows

*Lips:* Hue lipstick + Luminary lustreglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 24, 2010)

Haven't been wearing any eye makeup the last few days... my eyes are so itchy & puffy from my allergies, but I couldn't resist today. I miss my makeup!

*Eyes*
NYX Milk as base
Hoppin' on lid
Mood Ring in crease
Cloudburst in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line
NYX glitter e/l in Disco Ball (sub. 3D Silver Glitter)

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
Shy Girl


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 25, 2010)

last few looks i forgot to mention:

a copper-springy look - rubenesque paint pot as a base, paradisco and ricepaper on outer and inner lid, coppering and expensive pink in the outer and inner crease, and ricepaper to highlight, black eyeliner (sephora automatic waterproof), and mascara. peachykeen blush, and fresh salmon (le from color forecast corals) lipstick

a pink look - perky paintpot, perky eyeshadow on lid, lala on the outer half of lid, hepcat in crease, naked lunch as a highlight, hushabye blush, and cultured lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 25, 2010)

Simple and quick...

Taupographic shadestick
Mauvement pigment on lid
Naked pigment to highlight
Makeup store liner "Invitation" (charcoal grey)

Just a Pinch gel blush

Culture clash lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2010)

today i have used some items that i literally haven't used in 6 months or more!!

cheeks-

on a mission blush

eyes-

udpp
black gps
golden olive pigment
spiritualize pigment
dazzlelight shadow

lips-
peachstock lippie


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 25, 2010)

Really digging today's look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
NYX Milk as base
Fafi Eyes 1 quad
- Hey on lid
- Pink Venus on outer third, crease
- Howzat in outer V
- Vanilla to highlight
- Soft Brown to blend crease
UD Zero to line
NYX glitter e/l in Disco Ball over Zero

*Cheeks*
Stila Lillium

*Lips*
Plink!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 25, 2010)

I did a colourful and metallic look today. I'm gonna post it on the blog tonight.

Eyes
Rubenesque as base, Chartreuse p/m inner lid, Gold p/m on lid, MUFE #39 (matte burgundy) outer lid and crease, Coppring in the crease, All that Glitters above crease, Blanc Type to highlight

Cheeks
Prim n proper + Shell Pearl

Lips
Blankety + Underage


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 25, 2010)

Really simple today, but I got several compliments on my lashes! I guess I finally managed to curl them right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Eyes:* Coquette e/s and Clear brow set for brows, White Frost as highlight, Studio Fix Lash in Black Fix*

Face:* Smashbox Anti-shine, MSFN, Dainty

*Lips:* Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## she (Mar 25, 2010)

a really generic day:

eyes: 
rich ground FL (outer corner base)
fresco rose PP (inner corner, center base)
embark shadow
playful (barbie collection) shadow
blacktrack FL
nc35 concealer (brow highlighter)
studio fix mascara

face:
studio finish concealer
msfn

cheeks:
ripe peach


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2010)

Eyes
MUFE lift concealer as primer
MAC perfect topping msf on lid
MAC jadeye fluidline in crease and outer v
MAC transparent teal reflects on top of jadeye
Smashbox envy eyeshadow on top of glitter (black with multicoloured glitter)
MAC next to nothing eyeshadow as highlight

Cheeks
MAC well dressed blush mixed with moisturizer for gel blush
Clinique pink shimmering tones powder

Face
Mommy makeup powder foundation
Cover fx concealer
Cover fx gold bronzer

Lips
NYC lipbalm
Body shop nude lipliner
Inglot cream blush-medium pink colour
MAC ever so rich cremesheen glass


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 26, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
All That Glitters e/s inner corners
Expensive Pink e/s rest of lid
Satin Taupe e/s crease
Ricepaper e/s highligh


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 26, 2010)

today i basically copied xsparkage's recent look (Wearable Wednesdays: Kristen Stewart | xsparkage) with what i had:

*eyes:* bare study paint pot as a base, bough grey (LE, give me liberty of london) on lid. then, silver ring patted all over lid right above the bough grey because i felt it looked too flat. smoke and diamonds patted onto outer third of lid. a little silver ring in the crease, and a shimmery white  sephora shadow for my highlight - i do not know the color off-hand. i received it as part of my birthday gift for being a beauty insider - i would think crystal avalanche may be a good substitute. black eyeliner and mascara. a little peachykeen on cheeks, and some sugar trance gloss on lips (LE Fafi). I really liked this look!


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yesterday's look:

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Cavort - lid
Dark Purple crushed metal pigment (Stacked 1!) - outer lid
Pale Lilac crushed metal pigment (Stacked 1!) - inner lid
Printemps - crease
Satisfy - brow highlight
Mineral - outer V

Rave pearlglide - upper lashline
Stila Onyx - tightline upper lashline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Peachykeen - apple of cheeks
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Whirl lip liner
Perennial High Style lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 26, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Soft Brown e/s all over lid
Cork e/s crease
Orb e/s highlight


----------



## SuSana (Mar 26, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP
my Studio Fix powder as a wash
Omega in crease
Phloof! to highlight
Wolf to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Well Dressed
Pink Swoon

Lips:
Naked Liner l/p
California Dreamin' l/s
Sugar Trance l/g


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the pinky cheeks & lips today.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2010)

today's look is quite nice... i like my lips and cheeks most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheeks-
hipness blush
redhead msf

lips-
in synch liner
cremecup lipstick

eyes-
udpp
rubenesque paint pot
expencive pink shadow
woodwinked shadow
shroom shadow
l'oreal carbon black liner
maybelline colossal mascara


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Totally shopped my stash today. Hadn't used the Crush Metal Pigments at all after I bought them!

Eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Crush Metal Pigment: Stacked 1!
Hip black liner
Prestige My Biggest Lashes mascara

Face:
ColorStay foundation
Sugarbomb blush
Emote to contour

Lips:
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 28, 2010)

Yesterday to school:
*Eyes:* TFSI, Soba (lid), Coquette (crease and brows), White Frost (highlight), Clear brow set, Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* Prep+Prime Face protect SPF 50, MSFN, Dainty
*Lips:* Sugarrimmed dazzlegalss

Yesterday for a ball at local renaissance castle (lovely!)  I wanted to do this eyelook I practiced earlier (I tested it on the St. Patrick's Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
*Eyes:* TFSI, Mosscape paintpot, Chartreuse pigment (foiled with FIX+ on the lid), Black Forest shimmer from the lovely 1165Cheryl (in the outer V and crease), Naked pigment (to blend), Vanilla pigment (highlight)

BUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid school was too long and I didn't have enough time to work with pigments so I did probably my quickest application of makeup ever:
*Eyes:* TFSI, Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powder (Accentuate all over, Sculpt in the crease), White Frost  (highlight), Coquette (brows), Clear brow set, Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* Smashbox Anti-shine, Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powder (highlight and contour), Personal Style BPB
*Lips:* Dervish lipliner, Lip Conditioner

I had it done in less then 5 minutes - my personal record because it usually takes me 5 minutes to do my brows only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I didn't have enough time to do anything to my hair so I first looked like this -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And when several people commented on it I just tied it back into a bun I always wear on my "bad hair days."

I liked the contoured and sculpted look but I was a little sad that my eye makeup did not match my new green dress...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

just wanted to say this is a great idea and i'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## SuSana (Mar 29, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP & Sin UDPP on lid
Vanilla pig. as a wash
Omega in crease
Mulled Cider to darken crease
Molasses to line upper & lower
Phloof! to highlight inner corner

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Fun & Games
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Naked Liner l/p
Pleasureseeker l/s
Big Baby l/g



I think this week I'm going to try to use more color, especially Spring-y colors


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 29, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
Pupa #06 (dark blackish bronze) - crease
Il Makiage St Moritz White - highlight
Scott Barnes Luscious Lush mascara

*Cheeks*
Stila Pretty

*Lips*
MUFE #304 l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll probably be sporting the bare minimum this week since I'm working twice as many hours as normal, but yesterday I wore:

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Satin Taupe in outer corners
Handwritten to darken outer corners
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Pink Swoon

*Lips*
lipbalm


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 30, 2010)

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil
Beautiful Iris on the eyelid
Parfait Amour on the crease
Vapour as highliter
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
Clinique Iced Lotus blush
MUFE loose powder
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 30, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Naked - lid
Il Makiage Desert Sand (coral) - outer 2/3
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - outer 1/3
Il Makiage Black Onyx - outer C
Mac Modest Tone - highlight & inner corners
MAC Orpheus - upper lashline
MAC Prunella - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black macara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
MAC Improvise

*Lips
*MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG V l/s


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 30, 2010)

Yesterday:
*Eyes:* TFSI, Cocomotion pigment (lid), Tea Time pigment (outer V and crease), Vanilla  (highlight), Coquette (brows), Clear brow set, Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* Too Faced Primed & Poreless, MSFN, Enough Said BPB
*Lips:* Chanel Pin-up glossimer

Today:
*Eyes:* TFSI, Smashbox Zoom (lid), Smashbox Safari (crease), Smashbox Serpent (to deapen outer crease), Smashbox Oyster  (highlight), Coquette (brows), Bourjois duochrome e/l in 57 Noir Emeraude (upper lashline, winged and lower outer lashline), Clear brow set, Studio Fix Lash mascara  in Black Fix
*Face:* Smashbox Photo Finish Light, PREP+PRIME Refined Zone Treatment, PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder, Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:* Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil
MAC pigment Stacked 1!, the lilac colour, inner lid
MAC pigment Mutiny, outer lid
Illamasqua Never on the crease
Vapour as highlighter
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
Clinique Iced Lotus blush
Chanel Poudre Douce in pink
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 31, 2010)

Artifact p/p as base
All That Glitters e/s from lash to brow
Soft Brown e/s in crease

Warmed MSF on cheeks


----------



## SpringDancer (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Club - lid
Il Makiage Desert Sand (coral) - crease 
MAC Nocturnelle - outer C
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - define outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Orpheus & Il Makiage Green - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Accentuate/Sculpt 
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Careline Antique Rose l/l
MAC Hot Gossip l/s
Clinique Kitten Pink l/g


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 1, 2010)

Today I played with my Colour 4 quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think tomorrow will be the Photorealism quad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Eyes:* TFSI, Flip (first 2/3 of the lid), Aztec Brick (outer 1/3 of the lid  and outer crease), Era (to blend), White Frost  (highlight), GPS from Style Black (waterline), Coquette (brows), Clear brow set,  Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50, MSFN, Personal Style BPB, Accentuate/Sculpt duo to highlight/contour
*Lips:* Hue l/s


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 1, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Patina e/s over lid
Quarry e/s crease
Vanilla e/s blend
Shroom e/s h/l


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 1, 2010)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano purple creme e/s - base
MAC Stars N Rockets - lid
MAC Sumptuous Olive - crease
MAC Humid - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Careline Light Petrol - lower lashline
Bourjois Tallons Aiguilles black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey
MAC Daft Pink
Scott Barnes St Tropez

*Lips*
Il Makiage Toffee l/g


----------



## PlatinumV (Apr 1, 2010)

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil
MAC pigment Circaplum on lid
MAC knight divine on crease
MAC pigment Dark Soul on outer V
Vapour as highlighter
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
Clinique Iced Lotus blush
Chanel Poudre Douce in pink
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## she (Apr 2, 2010)

eyes:
delft base (inner and center)
blacktrack fluidline base (outer corner)
satellite dreams on lid
odd couple/lavendar shade (inner corner)
beauty marked (outer corner)
blacktrack liner
powersurge waterline
studio fix mascara

face:
studio fix concealer- nw45
msfn dark
passionate e/s (as blush)
ripe peach

lips:
revealing l/g
get rich quick d/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 2, 2010)

Finally wore makeup today, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
NYX Milk as base
Vanilla p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
So Sweet, So Easy
Pink Swoon

*Lips*
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2010)

i've been working lots recently and my skin has broken out a little so not been wearing much make up recently. but today i went full on smokey!

cheeks-
by candlelight msf

lips-
naked liner
pinkarat lustreglass

eyes-
black gps
young punk mes
dazzlelight shadow
ud zero liner
maybelline falsies mascara


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 3, 2010)

Finally I am wearing some colour! First time in ages that I'm not doing neutral.

Painterly PP
Aire-de-blu pigment on lid
Hypnotizing in crease
Contrast in outer v
Shroom to highlight
Fly by blue to line

Blonde MSF on cheeks

Maybelline watershine gloss in Candy Crush


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

*Eyes:*
e/s Blue Absinthe (on the lid and as an eyeliner underneath the eye)
e/s Purple Shower (in the crease)
e/s Carbon (in the outer V)
e/s Vanilla (as a highlighter)
black eyeliner
black mascara
Brow Set

*Cheeks:*
bronzer Refined Golden
blush Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop
MAC Sumptuous Olive - lid
MAC Humid - crease
MAC Vex - inner corners
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Violetta - lower lashline
Madina Milano #11 (purple) - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara, Garnet

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Syrup l/s


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

Going out tonight, WAHOOO!

Painterly p/p as base
Milk p/g inner corners
Silverthorn e/s rest of lid
Knight Divine e/s outer V, crease
Carbon e/s crease
Phloof! e/s highlight
UD Zero on lower waterline

Perfect Topping on cheeks
Personal Taste l/g on lips


----------



## darae (Apr 4, 2010)

eyes
-UDPP
-Texture e/s, Satin Taupe e/s, Shroom e/s
-UD Zero, Stila Kajal Topaz
-Voluminous

face
-fix +
-Studio Finish Concealer
-MSFn
-Refined Golden Bronzer
-Peachykeen
-Soft and Gentle MSF

Lips
-Myth l/s + C-Thru l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 4, 2010)

Going to my Dad's today for Easter dinner, and this is my look:

Rubenesque PP
Mink&Sable on lid
Fiction in crease and to line lower lashes
Femme fi to highlight
Uniform technakohl on top lashes

Stila convertible color in Petunia on cheeks

Blow dry lipstick
Red Devil lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid
Sumptuous Olive in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips*
Shy Girl


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally managed to play with my *Photorealism quad* again - the last few days were so busy I only did my easy neutral looks... Today is family lunch day so I wanted something fancier - perfect for Photorealism  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:* TFSI, Mosscape paintpot, Fresh Approach (lid), Image Maker (crease, lower lashline), Greay Range (to deepen outer crease, outer lower lashline), Vanilla (to  blend), Dazzlelight  (highlight), Photorealism (highlight just under the brow and in inner corners),  Coquette (brows), Clear brow set,  Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* Smashbox Anti-shine, PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder, Shy Beauty BPB,  Accentuate/Sculpt duo to highlight/contour
*Lips:* Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 4, 2010)

Greenstroke p/p as base on lid
Painterly p/p as base crease
Aquavert e/s over lid
Club e/s crease
Shroom e/s highlight
UD Stash liner on lower water line


----------



## PlatinumV (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, during week end I have more time to do my make up, so, more fantasy and more things to write:

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil
Clarins palette 50, So Chic, the white in the inner corner
Clarins palette 50, So Chic, the silver/gold in the inner 2/3 of lid
MAC pigment Bell Bottom Blue on outer 1/3 of lid and in the lower corner of the eye, to give intensity
MAC Deep Truth on crease
MAC Vapour as highlighter
MUFE Lash Fiber (primer for mascara)
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
MUFE concealer palette
Clinique Iced Lotus blush
Chanel Poudre Douce in pink
MUFE Loose Powder
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 5, 2010)

Decided I'm going to use Jest e/s a couple times a week until it's finished. It's so close, but for some reason I stopped using it.

*Eyes*
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
just lipbalm


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2010)

todays look was quite pretty and natural -

cheeks- 
petticoat msf

lips-
naked liner
ez baby tendertone

eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
blondes gold pigment
tea time pigment
dazzlelight shadow
hearitage rogue pigment
lash stiletto mascara


----------



## SuSana (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 3 days worth!


*Saturday*

Eyes:
UDPP + Bare Study
Swimming on lid
Humid on outer third and in crease
Omega to blend crease
Blanc Type + Vanilla pig. to highlight
Molasses to line upper & lower

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Cantaloupe
Pearl Sunshine (I think)

Lips:
Whirl l/p
1N l/s
Moonbathe l/g (I'm almost done with it yay!)
---------------

*Easter*

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Silverthorn on lid
Silver Ring on outer third & in crease
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Zero to line upper lashline
Fly-by-Blu to line lower lashline

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Plink!
a pink MAC l/g that I haven't used in a long time so I can't remember the name, sorry! (will edit when I get home & look)
---------------

*Today*

Eyes:
UDPP
Hypnotizing on lid, up to crease
Omega to blend
Vanilla to highlight
Black Russian to line

Cheeks:
Shy Beauty
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Mimmy l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 5, 2010)

*EYES:*
Girl Friendly paint pot
Fyrinnae The Flying Scotsman - lid
Seedling - crease
Concrete - outer V
Mylar - brow highlight

Almost Noir pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Stila Onyx - tightlined upper lashes & waterline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara in Black Brown
Rimmel Volume Flash MAXX in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Buddy Up - apples of cheeks
Afterdusk - highlight
Harmony - contour

*LIPS:*
Spice lip liner
Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm not wearing anything too dramatic today because i'm getting my brows waxed later on!

cheeks-
petticoat msf

lips-
lollipop loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
steel blue pigment
vellum shadow
ud stash liner
maybelline falsises mascara


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 6, 2010)

FeistyFemme, I have to use my Jest also. It's a great shadow!

Today I am wearing a simple look. I am working this evening at a nursing home and bold makeup isn't really appropriate there.

Bare Study PP
All that glitters on lid
Pearly white from Milani quad on browbone- sub Vanilla pigment
Molasses pearlglide to line
Handwritten to smudge Molasses

Accentuate on cheekbones
Peachykeen blush

Culture clash lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 6, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Expensive Pink e/s lid
Bronze e/s crease
Vanilla e/s blend
Ricepaper e/s highlight

Came out looking icky, I failed at makeup this morning somehow, haha.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_
Came out looking icky, I failed at makeup this morning somehow, haha._

 
I hate those days!


----------



## she (Apr 6, 2010)

eyes:
fresco rose pp
light pink pigment (crushed metals, stack set)
ud oil slick 24/7 liner
almost noir p/g 
powersurge e/l (waterline)
studio fix mascara

face:
msfn dark

lips:
ample pink


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 7, 2010)

Used my Jest today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly PP
Jest all over
Taupe brown from Wet'n Wild Sand Castle palette in crease
Teddy to line

Blonde MSF

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 7, 2010)

*Eyes:* TFSI, Gorgeous Gold (lid), Goldmine (outer half of lid), Flip  (crease), Aztec Brick (to deepen outer crease), Nylon (highlight), Cuddle shadestick (tearduct higlight), New Weed fluidline (upper and lower lashline),  Coquette (brows), Clear brow set,  Studio Fix  Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:* PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50, MSFN, Dainty MB, Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight (highlight)
*Lips:* Lip Conditioner, Chanel Pin-up glossimer


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 7, 2010)

*Eyes*
Tan p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Graffiti (bright blue-toned green) on lower lashline
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Eversun

*Lips*
Palmer's CB Swivel Stick


----------



## Teggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I rediscovered Blueberry lipstick last night. I originally bought it to wear over purple liner for costume purposes.  So yesterday I just tried it on sheer and...holy crap!  That's actually really pretty when sheer!  It's a blue berry shade (literally!) and a little shimmery.


----------



## she (Apr 7, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
expensive pink e/s
mulch e/s
rich ground f/l
rich life pigment (in crease)
nc35 concealer (highlight)

face:
passionate e/s (used as blush)
ripe peach
msfn dark
nc50 concealer

lips:
revealing l/g
get rich quick d/g

*just noticed i used a lot of "rich" stuff... weird but it worked


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2010)

todays look was easy but pretty!

cheeks-
ripe peach
shimpagne msf

lips-
ez baby tendertone
nyx strawberry gloss

eyes-
udpp
rollickin
mac photo realism quad - all but the champagne colour
vanilla pigment


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 8, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Woodwinked in crease
Soft Brown in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Dollymix

*Lips*
Sweet Tooth


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 8, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Smoke & Diamonds e/s over lid
Bough Grey e/s in crease
Shroom e/s h/l


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 9, 2010)

*EYES:*
Greenstroke paint pot
Cakeshop shadestick - all over lid

Image Maker - outer half of lid
Summer Neutral - inner half of lid
Fresh Approach - dabbed in center
Photorealism - tear duct & under brows
Shroom - brow highlight
Seedling crease

Orpheus kohl - upper lashline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black Brown

*CHEEKS:*
Prim & Proper - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Lune blushcreme - highlight

*LIPS:*
Spice lip liner
Bare slimshine
Richer, Lusher cremesheen glass


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2010)

I ended up with a smokey look today.

Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Skinny Jeans, from lash to crease
Ego (from Love that look) on browbone, inner third of lid
Smoke&Diamonds on lid, crease
Phone Number to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

Creme Cup lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Painterly p/p base
Swish e/s lid
Satin Taupe e/s crease
Vanilla e/s blend
Phloof! e/s highlight


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 9, 2010)

A nice easy lip look with bare face today:

In Synch l/l
JDV gel blush as lip color
Nymphette l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 9, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Copperized p/m in outer V and smudged over liner
Soft Brown in crease/to blend outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
just lip balm


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 9, 2010)

*Eyes:* TFSI, Greensmoke (lid up to the crease), Humid (outer 1/3 of lid and outer crease), Vanilla  (to blend), Nylon (highlight, inner corner), New Weed fluidline (upper and lower lashline),  Coquette (brows), Clear  brow set,  Studio Fix  Lash mascara in Black Fix

*Lips:* Lip Conditioner, Hue lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2010)

I went to the pub with some friends tonight, took a shower before and therefore re-applied my makeup - so I have another look to post today:

Painterly PP
Love Lace on lid
Waft in crease
Light matte grey by Isadora on browbone and inner corners
Silver Fog over Isadora shadow
Sense of Style kohl power to line

Just a pinch gel blush
Daft Pink mineralize blush lightly over JAP

Subculture lip pencil
Nude Rose lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 10, 2010)

*Eyes*
Stila Kitten on lid (sub. Grand Entrance)
Stila Golightly in crease/outer V (sub. Go)
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Peachykeen

*Lips*
Melt In Your Mouth


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 10, 2010)

Artifact p/p as base on lid
Painterly p/p crease base
Amber Lights e/s inner half
Cranberry e/s outer half
Satin Taupe e/s outer V and crease
Creme Royale e/s highlight
Blacktrack fluidline on waterline (HOLY CRAP BAD IDEA!!  The stuff adhered to my contacts and won't come off, so I had to take them off and am rocking my glasses today)

Sunbasque blush


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to work today - yuk for working on Sundays!

UDPP
Daisychain all over lid
Folie lightly in crease and outer 3rd of lid
Raven kohl power to line

Benefit Dallas blush

Hush, hush tendertone on lips


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 11, 2010)

OK, figured out I have to let Blacktrack dry on my waterline and hold it away from my contacts, and that prevents my mishap from yesterday.  So happy I finally found something that sticks to my waterline!

Painterly p/p as base
Cloudbound e/s inner corner, under lower lashes, and as h/l
Up At Dawn e/s middle and outer lid
Violet Trace e/s outer V and crease
Pandemonium e/s outer V
Blacktrack f/l on waterline


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 11, 2010)

I think this may become one of my staple summer looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Soft Brown in crease (meant to use Wedge, grabbed this by mistake!)
Romp in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Shy Beauty (meant to use Springsheen, I'm in such a fog today!)

*Lips*
Perennial High Style


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 11, 2010)

*Eyes:* TSFI, Mulch (lid and up to the crease), Mont Black (outer 1/4 of the lid and to deepen outer crease), Vanilla (to blend), White Frost (highlight and tearducts), Blacktrack fluidline (upper lashline), Relaxed shadestick (lower lashline), Coquette (brows), Clear brow set, Studio Fix Lash in Black Fix


----------



## PlatinumV (Apr 12, 2010)

So, during weekend gothic-themed party, and I've enjoyed myself very much in creating a gothic make up. Lot of things and I give you an advice... it is difficult:

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil along superior lashline
From inner to outer corner of eyelids:
- first 1/5 MAC Stacked 1! pigments (the lilac)
- second 1/5 you have to layered: 1) MAC grape pigment; 2) MAC Fuchsia pigment
BLEND CAREFULLY: you have to bled to mix colours but not too much to avoid spoiling the metal effect of pigments.
- outer 3/5 and crease: MUFE Star Powder 950 (black)
As highlighter: MUFE Star Powder 941 (white)
Lower lashline: inner 1/3 MAC Stacked 1! pigments (the lilac)
outer 1/3 MUFE Star Powder 950 (black)
MUFE Lash Fiber (primer for mascara)
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
MUFE concealer palette
Chanel Poudre Douce in pink
MUFE HD Powder (lot of... being white! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

*Lips*
Lipbalm

today I've redone the same idea with more soft colour, so you can just use:
MAC Stars'n'Rockets on eyelid
MAC Carbon on crease
MAC Vapour as highlighter


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 12, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Ocean  shimmer from the lovely 1165Cheryl - such a gorgeous green/teal shimmery lovelyness (foiled with  FIX+ on the lid)
Era (to blend crease)
Mystery (to deepen outer V)
Vanilla  (highlight and blending)
Shroom (tearduct and just under the brow highlight)
Bourjois duochrome e/l in 57 Noir Emeraude (smudged along lower lashline with little Ocean on top)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Too Faced Primed & Poreless
Studio Finish SPF 35 concealer (gah, I hate my chin right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
PREP+PRIME Transparent finishing powder
Sculpt (contour)
Personal Style BPB (along cheekbones)
Enough Said BPB (just a touch on the apples for more of a pop)
*Lips:*
Hush Hush tendertone
Moth to Flame dazzlegalss

I love love love the Ocean shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never got the "teal hype" but now I know better


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 12, 2010)

Painterly PP
Vex from lash to brow
NYX e/s Space on outer 3rd, and crease (sub Poison Pen)
Knight Divine on outer v, and to line lower lashes
Dark Soul pigment wet to line top lashes

Pleasantry blush
Pretty Baby beuay powder

Pink treat lip liner
Sweetie lipstick
Sugarrimmed dazzleglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Fresco Rose p/p base
Swish e/s inner half of lid
Orange e/s outer half of lid
Budding Beauty e/s crease
Pink Freeze e/s highlight
Blacktrack f/l on waterline


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like this combo!

*Eyes*
NYX Milk as base
Shimmermoss on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Satin Taupe in outer V
Espresso to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Pink Swoon

*Lips*
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

did a simple smokey look today - an old fave for when i'm in a rush!

cheeks-
tippy blush
perfect topping msf

lips-
pinkarat lustreglass

eyes-
udpp
black gps
sweet sienna pigment
dazzlelight shadow
l'oreal liquid liner
maybelline define a lash mascara


----------



## SuSana (Apr 12, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Hey on lid
Omega in crease
Mulled Cider in outer V
Vanilla to highlight brow
Phloof! to highlight inner corners
Undercurrent p/g to line

Cheeks:
Fun & Games

Lips:
Whirl l/p
Mimmy l/g


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Accentuate shaping powder (all over and up to the browbone)
Sculpt sculpting powder (crease and outer V)
Richground fluidline (upper lashline)
Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight (tearduct area and brow highlight)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Smashbox Anti-shine (just nose)
Studio Finish SPF 35 concealer
MSFN
Shy Beauty BPB (along cheekbones)
FIX+
*Lips:
*Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 13, 2010)

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Haux e/s lid
Saddle e/s crease
Ricepaper e/s highlight


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 13, 2010)

This is such a great combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Sable in outer V
Sketch to deepen outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
True Romantic on apples
Smashbox Shimmer to highlight

*Lips*
High Tea


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 14, 2010)

Ooops, shimmer overload today - how come some days I work with pigments with no problems at all and some days are just like this...*





Eyes:*
TFSI
Golden Olive pigment (lid)
Tea Time pigment (crease)
Fairylight pigment (to blend above crease)
Your Ladyship pigment (tearduct area and brow  highlight)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper lashline)
Bountiful Brown powerpoint eye pencil (lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Select Moisturecover concealer
Dainty MB
*Lips:
*Dervish lipliner
Instant Gold lustreglass


----------



## cmonster (Apr 14, 2010)

Eyes:
Shu Uemura cream eyeshadow - P Beige (base)
MAC Lotusland and some pinky-peach shadow from Everyday Minerals (lid)
MAC Shale - outer corner and crease
Benefit High Beam - brow highlight, nose bridge, cupids bow
MAC Fluidline - Macroviolet

Face:
MAC Studio Sculpt NC20
MAC studio concealer NC20
MAC Beauty Powder - Summer Rose
MAC Blush Ombre - Azalea Blossom (Pink part only mixed with Summer rose)
MAC MSF By Candlelight (cheek bone highlight)
Rimmel London Stay Matte Luscent Pressed powder

Lips:
MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner - Popster
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss - Reflect (157)


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2010)

I used some permanent items today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All MAC

Eyes:
UDPP
All that glitters (lid)
Cork (crease)
Bronze (outer crease and lower lashline)
Ricepaper (highlight)
Blacktrack and feline (liner)
Maybeline mascara

Cheeks:
Peachykeen and Margin


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 14, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Patina in crease
Espresso in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero

*Cheeks*
Love Rock

*Lips*
High Tea


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 15, 2010)

I used some 'oldies, but goodies' for this look.  I was pleasantly surprised with how it turned out.

*EYES:*
Girl Friendly paint pot

Fountianbleu - lower lid (on me this looks like the eyeshadow version of Industrial pearglide)
Parisienne - upper lid and slightly in crease
Malt - outer crease
Seedling - inner crease
Social Climber - brow highlight
Linear Lilac - lower lashline

Industrial pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - water line
Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx mascare in Black

CHEEKS:
Personal Style - apples of cheeks
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Lush-n-Lilac cremestick liner
Orchidazzle lipstick
Cavalier lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 15, 2010)

Double post


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 15, 2010)

I've really been enjoying finding new color combos with Jest. I'll definitely repurchase, but I'm excited to be so close to finishing an eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Sumptuous Olive in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Springsheen

*Lips*
Shy Girl


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have been wearing this for a week straight! Simple but pretty 

White chromaline base on lids
Jest on lid
Texture in crease
Any darker brown to darken outer corners
Unbasic white in tear duct
A little Dazzlelight as highlight

NARS laguna to contour 
Superdupernatural blush

Dervish l/l
Angel l/s 
Petite Indulgence c/s gloss or Partial to Pink


----------



## she (Apr 16, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
fersco rose pp
blacktrack f/l (as base, outer corner)
devil may care mes (light purple) inner and center
it's a miracle mes (dark purple) outer corner
studio fix- black fix mascara
embark to set brows
nc45 concealer- brow highlight

face:
orange matte e/s as blush
ripe peach highlight
dark msfn

lips:
cork l/l
peachstock l/s
revealing l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 16, 2010)

Mix of old and new today.

Fresh Cement shadestick as base
Cocomotion on lid
Hey on inner corners, crease
Naked pigment on browbone
Vanilla pigment dabbed under brows
Uniform technakohl to line

Fleur power blush
Shell pearl beuaty powder

Crosswires lipstick
Smile dazzleglass


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 16, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Shroom (all over up to the browbone)
Era (crease)
Soba (to deepen crease and in outer V)
Dazzlelight (tearduct and brow highlight)
Richground fluidline (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Mineralze SPF 15 foundation (testing the new gel/creme one in warmer weather for the first time, hope it holds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
MSFN
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Shy Beauty BPB
Accentuate/Sculpt duo
*Lips:
*C-Thru lipglass
Snowscene lipglass (just a tiny bit in the center of the lips)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's mine today, it's kinda sunset-y look:

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, All that Glitters e/s (inner lid), MUFE #5 (mid lid), MUFE #26 (outer lid), MUFE #49 (outer v), Your ladyship to highlight and any black pencil to line

Cheeks: Nars Desire blush

Lips: Please Me


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 17, 2010)

I found my old Heatherette trio today and thought I'd use it. I am very pleased with the results!

Greenstroke PP applied lightly as base
Hoppin' on inner corners and to highlight
Mood Ring on lid
Cloudburst on outer V and to darken crease
Blacktrack to line

Shell Pearl BP as blush

Strange Hybrid lipstick


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 17, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Amber Lights e/s lid
Bronze e/s crease
Embark e/s outer V
Ricepaper e/s highlight

Cantaloupe blush on cheeks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 17, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulch in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips*
Shy Girl


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

I just found my BOLD!! and I mean BOLD lip!!


Eyes:
TFSI (I got a sample I'm trying it out)
MAC Arena e/s on the lid
MAC Cork e/s in the crease
MAC Vanilla e/s for highlight
Loreal HIP Cream Truth Liner in Black


*LIPS!* ( I had to bold this)
MAC Immodest mattene
MAC Magenta l/l
MAC True Babe l/g

I got a lot of compliments with this combo today.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 18, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Trax in outer crease
Sketch in outer V
Beauty Marked to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
just lip balm


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

Eyes:
TFSI
MAC Arena e/s entire lid
MAC Soft Brown e/s crease and outer V
MAC Grain e/s highlight
Loreal HIP Truth Cream Liner in Midnight Blue upper lid liner
Jordana Easyliner for Eyes in  Blue Devine lower waterline
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Royal Blue


Face:
MAC Sweet As Cocoa blush


Lips
MAC  Lipgelee in Saplicious & Lust is Lush


----------



## PlatinumV (Apr 19, 2010)

Another too short weekend, however, with a new nice make up (tons of colours!):*

Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil along superior lashline
From inner to outer corner of eyelids:
- inner corner MAC gesso
- first 1/5 MAC Clear Sky Blue pigment
- second 1/5 MAC Lovely Lily Pigment
- third 1/5 MAC Cornflower Pigment
- outer 2/5 MAC Steel Blue Pigment
- crease MAC Knight Divine (you should blend it very well over the external part covered with Steel Blue)
As highlighter: MAC Gesso
Lower lashline: outer MAC Knight Divine
MUFE Lash Fiber (primer for mascara)
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
MUFE concealer palette
Chanel Poudre Douce in pink

*Lips*
Lipbalm

I know, a bit laborious, but the result is great! ^^


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 19, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Cocomotion pigment (foiled with FIX+ on the lid up into the crease)
Tea Time pigment (crease and little above)
Vanilla (to blend and mute Tea Time above crease)
White Frost (highlight)
Cuddle shadestick (inner corners)
Teddy eye kohl (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
PREP+PRIME Refined Zone Treatment (chin only)
MSFN
Dainty MB applied wet with FIX+
Too Faced[FONT=Berlin Sans FB, sans-serif] Absolutely Invisible Candlelight (highlight)[/FONT]
*Lips:
*Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 19, 2010)

Used some non-MAC today.

Beige-ing shadestick
Hey on inner lid, above crease
Urban Decay Shattered on lid (sub Shimmermoss?)
L'Oreal HIP duo Saucy - dark brown in crease
Handwritten to darken crease
Vanilla pigment under brows
Molasses pearlglide to line

Milani Luminous blush

Perennial High Style lipgloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 19, 2010)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano white creme e/s - base
MAC Tan - lid
Stila Chinchina - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Estee Lauder Double Wear brown mascara
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Twig Twig l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 20, 2010)

All the talk of Notoriety in the Fabulous Feline thread inspired me to use this quad today.

Rubenesque PP as base
Skintone 1 on inner lid and to highlight inner corners 
Rich and earthy on outer 2 thirds of lid
Chocolate brown pigment in crease
Femme Fi to highlight
Graphic brown fluidline to line

Milani Luminous blush

Blow dry lipstick
Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 20, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
All That Glitters e/s over lid
Expensive Pink e/s outer lid and crease
Cork e/s outer V
Grain e/s above crease
Nanogold e/s to highlight


----------



## she (Apr 20, 2010)

my almost bare day! 

eyes:
undercurrent p/g
studio fix, black fix mascara
embark e/s (brows)

face:
comfort msf
ripe peach

lips:
cork l/l
peachstock l/s

i assaulted my snooze button this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 20, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Copperplate in outer V
Magnetic Fields to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Stila Lillium

*Lips*
Bare


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 20, 2010)

*Eyes*
Il Makiage Bronza - lid
MAC Amber Lights - mid lid
Clarins Copper Shimmers quad - copper shade - crease
MAC Flip - highlight
Pupa brown pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumptuous mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips
*MUFE #50 l/l
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 20, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bare Canvas Paint (base)
Artic Grey e/s (lid)
Apres Ski e/s (crease)
Blanc Type e/s (highlight)
Lithograph Fluidline
L' Oreal Telescopic Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon Blush
*
Lips:*
Phlox l/s
Cultureclash l/g


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 20, 2010)

Love this challenge, I'm currently banning myself from buying until the Alice+Olivia collection. 

I am on Project Ten Pan, which is similar to this-- and have rediscovered my signature lip gloss color from high school-- Prr! I had forgotten what a beautiful neutral pink it is, and love that it's not ultra glittery for days I just want to throw on some lighter tones and head to class!


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday:*
Eyes:*
TFSI
Vanilla pigment (from lashline to little above the crease)
Vanilla (to blend and highlight)
White Frost (highlight)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
*Lips:
*just Lip Conditioner

Today:
*Eyes:*
TFSI
Image Maker (lid)
Gilt by Association MES (applied wet with FIX+ to outer 1/3 of the lid and crease)
Vanilla (to blend)
Nylon (tearduct and brow highlight)
Style Black shadestick (lower waterline and lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
MSFN
Personal Style BPB
*Lips:
*Hue lipstick
C-Thru lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 21, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Satellite Dreams over Soft Brown
Thunder in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Peaches

*Lips*
Romanced


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's look:

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
All Races - lid
Seedling - crease
Mylar - brow highlight
Designer Purple pearlglide - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Rimmel volume Flash Maxx mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Harmony - contour
Two Virtues - apples of cheeks
Lightscapade MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Beurre cremestick liner
Myself lipstick
Cavalier lipglass (nearly finished with this!)


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 22, 2010)

Eyes~
Painterly p/p as base
Swimming e/s inner half of lid
Satellite Dreams e/s outer half of lid
Satin Taupe e/s crease
Shroom e/s highlight
UD Zero lower waterline

Lips~
Nice Kitty l/g

Cheeks~ 
Cantaloupe


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 22, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Dazzlelight (all over, tearduct and brow highlight)
Mulch (lid and crease)
Black Tied (outer V and crease)
Vanilla (to blend)
Smashbox Rapture (applied wet with FIX+ as a liner to upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Too Faced Primed & Poreless
Studio Moisture Tint
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:*
Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 22, 2010)

Bleh, this ended up looking messy once I added in the Carbon, should've skipped it...

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Slip Pink e/s lid
Sushi Flower e/s crease
Carbon e/s outer V, crease
Vanilla e/s blend
Rite of Spring e/s highlight


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Coco Beach p/m in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Pink Swoon

*Lips*
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## she (Apr 22, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
nc35- brow highlight
naked pigment as base
mulch e/s, outer corner
designer purple p/g
studio fix black fix mascara
powersurge, waterline

cheeks:
warm sand blush 
ripe peach to highlight

face:
nc50 concealer
comfort msf
dark msfn
blot powder

lips:
star nova l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 23, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Image Maker - inner third & outer third of lid
Photorealism - center of lid
Seedling - crease
Mylar - brow highlight
Grey Range - lash line 
Undercurrent - upper lashline
Stila Onyx - waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black Brown
Maybelline Lash Stilletto mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Other Worldly - contour
Cheeky Bronze - apples cheeks

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2010)

cheeks-
redhead msf

eyes-
cash flow paint pot
lucky green shadow
humid shadow
shroom shadow
ud zero liner
maybelline collossal mascara

lips-
style setter lipstain
baby sparks dazzleglass


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 23, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Mosscape paintpot (lid)
Fresh Approach (lid and crease)
Creole Beauty (outer corner and crease)
Mystery (to darken outer crease)
Era and Vanilla (to blend)
White Frost (tearduct and just under the brow highlight)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Studio Moisture Tint
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Enough Said BPB (I forgot how pigmented this is, I had to tone it down with Personal Style BPB!)
*Lips:*
Moth to Flame dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 23, 2010)

Really like this combo today! I am _so_ close to finishing Jest... it's driving me crazy!

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Star Violet in outer crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Stark Naked
Petticoat

*Lips*
Nymphette


----------



## nunu (Apr 23, 2010)

I only shopped my stash for the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Brown es on the lid, with blue/teal pencil on the lashline makes Brown eyes P-O-P. Yesterday's Look:

Eyes:
UD PP
NYX's jumbo pencil in rust (lid)
Next to Nothing es (highlight)
Fly-by-bly pearlglide (lower lashline)
Feline (waterline)
Blacktrack (upper lashline)

Cheeks 
Prim and Proper (new from GMLOL)

Lips:
Over Indulgnce


----------



## she (Apr 23, 2010)

eyes:
indianwood pp
patina e/s
embark
richground f/l
studio fix, black fix mascara

face:
studio fix nc50 concealer
msfn dark
comfort (to highlight)
warm sand blush
blot powder 

lips:
cork 
peachstock l/s


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

cheeks-
perfect topping msf

eyes-
cash flow paint pot (weird using a gold base for silver shadows!)
silver fog pigment
silver ring shadow
black tied shadow
undercurent liner
define a lash mascara

lips-
kitty koture dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 24, 2010)

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Satin Taupe in outer crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Stila Gerbera
Smashbox Shimmer

*Lips*
Bare


----------



## nunu (Apr 24, 2010)

Eyes:
UD PP
Colour 4 quad:
Flip es (lid)
Creole beauty (crease)
Aztec Brick (outer v and lower lashline)
Manila Paper (browbone and tearduct highlight)
Blacktrack (upper lash line) and feline (water line)
Maybeline Mascara

Cheeks:
Laguna (contour)
Eversun
MSF/Shimmer duo (highlight)

Lips:
Fanfare cremesheen
Smile dazzleglass


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Today's look:

Beige-ing shadestick
Woodwinked on lid
Urban Decay Twice baked in crease
Dazzlelight to highlight
Graphic brown fluidline to line

Afterdusk blush

Hush, hush tendertone


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 25, 2010)

Great daytime look for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla from crease to brow and to highlight tearduct
Vanilla p/m to highlight brow arch
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Springsheen

*Lips*
High Tea


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 25, 2010)

I was going for a spring-y/summer-y bronzy look with soft eyes today

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Expensive Pink - applied on lid with 224 brush
Seedling - crease
Mylar - brow highlight

Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Brownish Black
Earthline technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline

CHEEKS:
So Ceylon MSF - apples of cheeks
Harmony - contour

LIPS:
In Synch - to fill lips
Sublime Culture cremestick liner - line lips
Beigeland lipstick
Feeling Dreamy lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 26, 2010)

Very simple today:

UDPP
Dazzlelight as a wash
Black mascara

On a Mission beauty powder blush
Pretty Baby beauty powder

Magnetique lipglass


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

I wear this look by TiffanyD today. Love it!!

TiffanyD: Teal/Blue Look for Spring/Summer


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 26, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Aztec Brick (lid)
Creole Beauty (outer V and crease)
Flip (to tone down Aztec Brick on the lid)
Mulch (to darken outer crease)
Manila Paper and Vanilla (to blend and highlight)
Teddy eye kohl (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
Studio Moisture Tint
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Dainty MB
*Lips:
*Instant Gold lustreglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 26, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Ricepaper e/s from lashes to brow
Glamour Check! e/s outer V, crease


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 26, 2010)

EYES:
Tan Ray paint

Rich & Earthy - lid
Seedling - crease
Skintone 2 - tear duct
Skintone 1 - brow highlight
Notoriety - outer V

Brownborder technakohl - upper lashline
Stila Kajal in Topaz - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Brownish Black

CHEEKS:
Coppertone - contour
Peaches - apples of cheeks
Glissade MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Spiced Tea lipstick (this looks a little like Kraft lipstick from Pret-A-Papier collection)
3N lipglass


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 27, 2010)

Another brown look, but I can't help it, I feel so pretty in brown looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Eyes:*
TFSI
Bountiful Brown powerpoint eye pencil (as base on lid)
Tea Time pigment (lid and crease)
Black Tied (to deepen outer crease)
Vanilla (to blend above crease)
Shroom (highlight)
Blacktrack mixed with Richground fluidlines (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
Mineralize SPF 15 foundation
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:
*Luminary lustreglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Vex e/s lash to brow
Magnetic Fields e/s crease, outer V
Retrospeck e/s to highlight


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 27, 2010)

I *finally* finished Jest! WOOHOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Jest on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Time & Space in outer V (Woodwinked for a perm. sub.)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Eversun

*Lips:*
Nymphette


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 28, 2010)

FiestyFemme said:


> I *finally* finished Jest! WOOHOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 28, 2010)

@FiestyFemme - that's great! Congrats *





Eyes:*
TFSI
Vanilla (all over)
Coquette mixed with Greensmoke (to define crease)
Vanilla pigment (to add sparkle to the lid)
New Weed flluidline (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Too faced Primed&Poreless
MSFN
Shy Beauty BPB (contour)
Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight (highlight)
Enough Said BPB
*Lips:
*Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 28, 2010)

So happy to be using new stuff, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still shopped my stash though!

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base (not happy with this - should've used NYX Milk)
Stila Prize (sub. Goldmine)
Soft Brown in crease
Fashion Groupie in outer crease
Stila Moxie in outer V (sub. Nocturnelle, MUFE 92, any darker brightish purple)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Plink!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 28, 2010)

Yay finally shopped my stash instead of using the same thing I've been using for almost 2 weeks!

Eyes:
UDPP + Fresco Rose
Up at Dawn on lid (Pandamonium quad)
Stars n' Rockets over Up at Dawn
Violet Trance on outer 1/3 and in crease
Cloudbound to highlight
Blacktrack to line

Cheeks:
Dainty
Lightscapade

Lips:
Nude Rose
Via Veneto d/g


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 28, 2010)

Eyes
greenstroke paintpot on lid
rated R e/s over greenstroke
cosmic in e/s crease and outer corner
blanc type e/s to highlight
undercurrant p/g on upper lashline
lancome defincils on lashes

Face
Mallys shimmer shape and glow in in the pink
cliniques instant pore minamiser
skin was being good today so no need for foundation

Lips
lipglass in dusk


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 29, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Smashbox Zoom (inner half)
Smashbox Serpent (outer half)
Smashbox Safari (crease)
Era (to blend above crease)
Vanilla (highlight)
Smashbox Oyster (tearduct highlight)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:*
Springbean lustreglass


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 29, 2010)

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Vex e/s lash to brow
Patina e/s crease
Saddle e/s outer V, crease


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 29, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Stila Sparkle on lid (not sure of MAC dupe, it's a burnished gold)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Dollymix

*Lips:*
Speed Dial


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats on finishing Jest, FeistyFemme!

My look today:

Perky PP
All that glitters on lid
Motif in crease
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Graphic brown fluidline on top lashes
Obviously Orange technakohl on lower lashes
Buckwheat e/s smudged over OO

Dainty blush

Red Devil lipglass


----------



## SuSana (Apr 29, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Silver Ring on lid
Violet pig. layered over Silver Ring and up to crease
Phloof! to highlight
Wolf p/g to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Dainty

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Mimmy l/g


I really like the color Silver Ring became when I put Violet over it


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 30, 2010)

Today:

Painterly PP
Créme de Miel on lid
Shroom on browbone
Glamour Check! in crease
Coffee eyepencil to line upper + lower

Fleur Power blush

Blow Dry lipstick
Queen Bee lipglass


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 30, 2010)

Today I recreated my favorite Melon pigment look by Jude (juderivera at youtube) - this one







*
Eyes:
*TFSI
Melon pigment (lid)
Vanilla + Universal Mix pigments (highlight)
New Weed fluidline (smudged along top lashes)
Golden Olive pigment (over the smudged liner)
Coquette (outer crease and brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
Smashbox Anti-shine (T-zone only)
Mineralize SPF 15 foundation
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Dainty MB
*Lips:*
Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 1, 2010)

Again the 12:30am urge to play with make up strikes and Im pleasantly pleased with the results.


EYES:
TFSI
MAC Coral Crepe paintpot (all over lid)
MAC Pollinator e/s (over the paintpot)
MAC Sketch e/s (outer v and crease)
MAC Dazzlelight e/s (highlighter and inner corner of eye)
Loreal H.I.P Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Eggplant 
Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara in Very Black


FACE:
MAC Pinch Me blush
NARS Gina blush
E.L.F Warm Bronzer

LIPS:
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Fresh Salmon l/s
MAC Kumquat l/g


I liked this combo because it subtle but the purple makes it interesting.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 1, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Stila Kitten on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Stila Grand in crease (sub. Smoke & Diamonds & Satin Taupe)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Espresso in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera (sub. Peaches)

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## poirot0153 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, I rediscovered Seedling e/s from the Strange Hybrid collection.  It is described as a 'yellow taupe' and is my new go-to crease color when I want something more subtle than my other go-to crease color, Kid. 

Here is Friday's look - mixing old and new again:

EYES:
Greenstroke paint pot
Fresh Approach - inner lid
Image Maker - outer lid
Gazette Grey - outer V
Mylar - brow highlight
Seedling - crease

Orpheus - upper lashline
Cover Girl Lash Blast in Brown Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Prim & Proper - apples of cheeks
Instant Chic - for subtle pop of color

LIPS:
Hover lip liner (LOVE!)
Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 1, 2010)

It's me again .  Here is Thursday's look.  Did a subtle bluish daytime smokey eye look.  I have rediscovered my love for Fountainbleu e/s from Sundressing collection.  It really complements my brown eyes and makes them enticing like rich Colombian coffee...LOL (yeah, I am in a silly mood today)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Bough Grey - tear duct
Seedling - crease
Mylar - brow highlight
Parisienne - all over lid
Fontainbleu - lower lid 

Sense of Style kohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Prim & Proper - apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 1, 2010)

I woke up this morning feeling pretty colorful.


EYES:
TFSI
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk (base all over lid)
MAC Chrome Yellow e/s (inner 1/3)
MAC Orange e/s (middle 1/3)
MAC Passionate e/s (outer 1/3)
MUFE # 92 (outer v and crease) LIGHT application we all know a little of this shadow goes a long way!
MAC Camel e/s (brow highlight)
Loreal Lineur Intense eyeliner in Carbon Black (upper lid) I'm very meh about this product. It's too shiny for my tastes.
Jordana Easyliner for Eyes in Purple Fusion (lower waterline)


Face:
MAC Loverush blush( again very light application)


Lips:
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Siss l/s
MAC Boybait Creamsheen glass


----------



## Karen_B (May 1, 2010)

A copper/bronze look today using a few drugstore products:

Beige-ing shadestick
Gold Dusk pigment on inner lid
Milani Sun Goddess on mid lid (sub. Amber Lights)
Milani Flare on outer lid (sub. Coppering)
Urban Decay Twice Baked on outer v
Blitz n Glitz fluidline

Springsheen blush

Honey Moon lipstick
Elaborate lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 2, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Sun-Shy - outer lid
Floral Inc. - inner lid
Kid - crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Poppy Noir - lower lashline

Dipdown fluidline - upper lashline
Stila Topaz - waterline
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Garb - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Creme Sherry cremestick liner
Thrills lipstick
Sunny Boy lipglass


----------



## Vlcatko (May 3, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Vanilla (all over)
Enough Said BPB (lid and crease)
Sculpt sculpting powder (to deepen crease)
Too Faced Absolutely Invisible Candlelight (highlight)
Bountiful Brown powerpoint eye pencil (upper lashline)
Style Blasck GPS (tiniest ammount along outer lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
MSFN
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Personal Style BPB
*Lips:*
Luminary lustreglass


----------



## SuSana (May 3, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Mutiny on inner half of lid
Bell Bottom Blue on outer half of lid
Howzat in crease
Omega above crease to blend
Vanilla to highlight
Wolf to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
By Candlelight MSF

Lips:
C-thru


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Silver Ring on lid
Violet pig. layered over Silver Ring and up to crease
Phloof! to highlight
Wolf p/g to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Dainty

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Mimmy l/g


I really like the color Silver Ring became when I put Violet over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Got my FOTD idea from you! I don't know if it's my favorite look on me personally, but I do like the color Silver Ring becomes when you put Violet over it. So complex & pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Silver Ring on lid
Violet p/m over Silver Ring and in crease
Knight Divine in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow
NYX White to highlight (sub. Gesso)
UD 24/7 Liner in Zero
Carbon smudged over Zero

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## SuSana (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've done this before, but I like it so I'll post it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Phloof! as a wash
Cranberry on outer half of lid and in crease
Sketch to darken crease
Black Stila e/l to line (can't remember exact name)

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Tender Baby tendertone


----------



## she (May 4, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
naked pigment
cut to fit e/s (outer corner)
chromographic pencil nw25/nc30 (tearduct)
spiked brow liner
embark (to set brows)
nc45 concealer (brow highlight)
blacktrack f/l

face:
nc50 concealer
msfn dark

cheeks:
love thing blush
ripe peach

lips:
plum l/l
peachstock l/s
gloss


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2010)

My weekend look was very simple: 

Eyes:
MSF natural/shimmer duo: Shimmer (on lid and highlight)
Showstopper-from smoking quad (crease)
Fluidline and feline

Cheeks:
Brunette msf

Lips:
Liquer lipglass 
_I only added showstopper later on in the evening when i went out for dinner, otherwise it was pretty natural._


----------



## Nelly711 (May 4, 2010)

Just a simple look for school.

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt Foundation
MSFN Deep Dark

*Eyes:*
Blacktrack Fluidline
Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Nars Outlaw Blush

*Lips:*
Sweetie l/s
Wildly Lush p/g


----------



## PlatinumV (May 5, 2010)

*Eyes*
Urban Decay primer potion
Lancome black pencil along superior lashline
From inner to outer corner of eyelids:
- inner corner MAC Stars'n Rockets
- first 1/5 MAC Fuchsia pigments
- second 2/5 MAC grape pigment
- crease MAC Knight Divine
- along lashline MAC Black Tie
- as highlither MAC Vapour
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
NW15 Select Foundation
MUFE concealer palette
KIKO sculpting trio in Bonne Mine Pink
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## she (May 5, 2010)

retro barbie collection day!

eyes:
udpp
fresco rose pp
whistle e/s (i can't stand this shadow 90% of the time! reminds me of baby powder, haha)
playful e/s (outer corner)
beautyburst e/s (crease)
ud oil slick e/l
nc35 concealer (brow highlight)
spiked brow liner
studio fix mascara

cheeks:
warm sand blush 

face:
msfn dark


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 5, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Motif on lid 
Soft Brown in crease
Club in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Sweet Tooth Tendertone


----------



## Karen_B (May 5, 2010)

This was my look today:

Painterly PP
Shimmertime pigment all over
Dark matte grey by IsaDora in crease (sub Print?)
Blacktrack fluidline

Daft Pink mineralize blush

Sweetie lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (May 5, 2010)

I did a very simple look today.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Nurture shadestick

Shroom - lid & brow highlight
Kid - crease
Cowgirl - outer V
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Very Black
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascare in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Sunny by Nature MSF - contour
Garb - apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Bronzilla lipstick
Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## Vlcatko (May 6, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Flip (from lashline up to above crease)
Manila Paper (tearduct and brow highlight)
Creole Beauty (outer lid and crease)
Teddy eye kohl (smudged along top lashline)
Feline power kohl (top lashline)
Relaxed shadestick (lower lashline)
Style Black GPS (waterline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
PREP+PRIME Refined Zone Treatment
Studio FIX+
Dancing Light loose beauty powder (highlight)
Scuplt sculpting powder (contour)
Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:
*Chanel Pin-up glossimer


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 6, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Vex on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Club in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow
Motif to highlight brow arch & tear duct
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Perennial High Style


----------



## Karen_B (May 6, 2010)

Soft, sort of smokey look today, a fave!

Benefit creaseless cream shadow "Skinny Jeans" on lid
Smoke&Diamonds on outer 2 thirds of lid, crease
Nylon on inner corners, highlight, and to blend
Phone Number kohl to line

Blonde MSF

Prize Petal lipglass


----------



## SuSana (May 6, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP + Bare Study (time to B2M this, too dry now)
Mulch on lid
Magnetic Fields in crease
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Blackline p/g to line

Cheeks:
The Perfect Cheek
Dainty

Lips:
Boy Bait


----------



## she (May 6, 2010)

i just love everyone's looks, i am feeling inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes:
indianwood pp
cut to finish e/s (inner corner)
mulch e/s (outer corner)
almost noir e/l
spiked brow pencil
embark e/s to set brows
studio fix mascara
nc35 concealer (brow highlight)
chromograpic pencil (tear duct)

face:
msfn dark

lips:
plum l/l
revealing l/g


----------



## Vlcatko (May 7, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Grey Range (lid and crease)
Image Maker (to blend above crease)
Vanilla + White Frost (highlight)
New Weed fluidline (upper lashline, winged)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50
MSFN
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powder (highlight & contour)
Personal Style BPB
*Lips:
*Sugarrimmed dazzleglass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 7, 2010)

Yesterday's look

EYES:
Chartru paint
Lucky Green - inner 2/3 lid
Creole Beauty - outer lid
Kid - crease
Shroom - brow highlight

Molasses pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating kohl - waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascare in Black Brown

CHEEKS:
Garb - apples of cheeks
Sunny By Nature MSF - contour
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Bronzilla lipstick
Boy Bait Cremesheen glass


----------



## Nelly711 (May 7, 2010)

I forgot to post my look for yesterday. So here it is:

Face:
Studio Sculpt Foundation
MSFN

Cheeks:
Notable Blush

Eyes:
NYX Jumbo Pencil - Milk
Satin Taupe on the lids
Prepped for Glamour - Outer corner/crease
Soft brown to blend crease
Dazzelight - Highlight
N.Y.C. Liquid Eyeliner on upper lashline
MAC Plushlash Mascara

Lips:
Kraft l/s
Gold Rebel l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 7, 2010)

Loving this look!

*Eyes:*
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Dark Brown as base
Club on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
High Tea


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 7, 2010)

EYES:
TFSI
MAC Smoke & Diamonds (lid)
MAC Plumage (outer v and crease)
MAC Cork (Brow highlight)
Loreal Lineur Intense in Carbon Black (upper lid liner, winged)
UD 24/7 Glide on Pencil in Lust (lower waterline) for a pop of color
Covergirl LashBlast Lenght in Very Black (3 coats, combing between coats)


FACE
MAC Blot Powder in Deep Dark
NARS blush in Glinda


LIPS
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Half 'N Half
NYX  Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Beige ( this darn thing isnt beige by any means its a lovely nudish pink)


----------



## Nelly711 (May 7, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bamboom Paint as base
Smoke & Diamonds on the lid
Swiss Chocolate/Folie crease
Soba Highlight
Dirty Greasepaint Stick to liner upper & lower lashline
NYC Liquid Eyeliner/Black to make thin line close to the upper lashline
Blacktrack f/l for waterline

*Cheeks:*
Eversun BPB

*Lips:*
Pretty Patern l/g

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt
P&P translucent powder


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 8, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Motif on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Night Light p/m in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## Vlcatko (May 8, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Soba (lid and crease)
Smashbox Rapture (outer crease)
White Frost (highlight)
Teddy eye kohl (upper lashline, smudged)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Anti-shine
MSFN
Dainty MB
*Lips:
*Dervish l/l
Lip Conditioner


----------



## Karen_B (May 8, 2010)

I was inspired by this tutorial: Purity - Tutorial: sotade ögon med en twist
and did a look for a big party I was at yesterday.

Painterly PP
Smoke&Diamonds (lid)
Knight (outer lid, outer v, to darken crease)
Deep Truth (crease)
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Blacktrack fluidline on upper lashes
Black russian pearlglide on lower lashes

On a Mission blush
Accentuate highlight powder to highlight cheeks

Subculture lip pencil
Nude Rose lipstick


----------



## Nelly711 (May 8, 2010)

Decided to do a colorful eye today since it's so miserable outside (cold/windy & weather forecast calls for snow!).

*Eyes:*
Otherwordly p/p - lid
One-off  inner lid
Parrot - middle of the lid
Freshwater - outer corner 
Saddle - crease
Era - highlight
Blacktrack - upper lashline/lower waterline
One-off/Parrot/Freshwater - lined lower lashline
Plushlash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
All's Good BPB

*Lips:*
Touch l/s
Bare Truth l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2010)

Love this neutral eye! Definitely my fave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Cork to define crease
Romp in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
VGV
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2010)

Eyes:
UD PP
All that glitters (lid)
Saddle (crease)
Bronze (crease)
Embark (outercorner and lower lashline)
Ricepaper (highlight)

Cheeks:
X Rocks (blush)
New Vegas MSF 

Lips:
The coral Cremesheen Dazzleglass (forgot its name)


----------



## Nelly711 (May 9, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bamboom p/p
Era - lid
Texture - crease
Handwritten - outer corner
Soba - highlight
Blacktrack - upper & lower lashline

*Cheeks:*
Nars Outlaw
Petticoat - highlight 

*Lips:*
Syrup

*Face:*
Revlon Colorstay
MSFN


----------



## poirot0153 (May 9, 2010)

I found a nice 'dupe' for Tissueweight in my stash--Young Thing is from  Holiday 2008 Devoted Poppy: 6 Classic Eyes palette.  It is satin finish and describes as 'light creamy peach'.  It's not an exact dupe, but close enough to force me NOT to buy Tissueweight.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Young Thing - lid
Amorously - crease & lower lashline
Cowgirl - outer V
Shroom - brow highlight
Photogravure technakohl - upper lid
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Cheek Bronze MSF - contour
Garb - apples of cheeks
Eversun - apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Boldly Bare lipliner
Young Thing lipglass
Partial to Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## Karen_B (May 10, 2010)

A little Style Warriors revival today.

Taupographic shadestick
Jest on inner corners, highlight
Impassioned solar bits on lids, up to crease
NYX pencli eyeliner in black

MSF Medium/shimmer - shimmer side on cheekbones
On a Mission blush

Purple Rite lipstick
Liberated lipglass


----------



## Vlcatko (May 10, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Rich Life pigment (lid and crease)
Era (to blend above crease)
Naked pigmment (highlight)
Teddy eye kohl (upper and lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
MSFN
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powders (highlight and contour)
Enough Said BPB
*Lips:
*Trace Gold lustreglass


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 10, 2010)

I did a rare brown smokey eye for day time today.

Eyes: Below Ground GPS as base, All that Glitters on inner lid, Nars Cordura duo (light shade in mid lid, dark shade on the outer lid and crease), Blanc Type to highlight and Teddy e/k to line and smudge.

Cheeks: BB Nude shimmer brick

Lips: Nars Sex Machine vmp topped with Nymphette l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 10, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
All That Glitters on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
High Tea
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

my weekend party look (today i am wearing nothing but brows and liner)

eyes:
udpp
fresco rose p/p (inner and center)
delft p/p (outer corner)
light purple crushed metal stack pigment (inner and center)
lavendar shade from devil may care mes (inner lid)
birds and berries e/s (outer corner)
industrial e/l (inner corner)
designer purple e/l (outer corner & lower lashline)
powersurge e/l (lashline)
nw25/nc30 chromographic pencil (tear duct)
nc45 concealer (brow highlight)
spiked brow pencil
embark e/s to set brows

face:
msfn dark
nc50 concealer
comfort msf
love thing blush

lips:
burgundy l/l
plink! l/s
funtabulous dazzleglass

i had to compete with the dragqueens at the club


----------



## RedRibbon (May 10, 2010)

This helped me finish my old HG shadow and then I found my new one so I'm doing it with other things in my stash.

Today I went for a basic nude eye with a pop of sage on the corners, I used:

Eyes
Jemma Kidd eye primer
Smashbox taupe coloured shadow
Smashbox sage shadow on outer corner/crease
Clarins Wonder Perfect mascara
Rimmel pencil eyeliner

Face
Boots Skin Clear moisturiser

Lips
MAC Full on Lust


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_*Eyes:*
TFSI
Rich Life pigment (lid and crease)
Era (to blend above crease)
Naked pigmment (highlight)
Teddy eye kohl (upper and lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
MSFN
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powders (highlight and contour)
Enough Said BPB
*Lips:*
Trace Gold lustreglass_

 
i realize we could probably not be further apart in complexion-haha- but its soo funny to me that i own many of the same colors you do- and i love the way you use them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously everyone on here is so unique it's giving me endless ideas


----------



## SuSana (May 11, 2010)

All these posts with All That Glitters is making me miss mine.  Mine broke and I haven't replaced it...I don't really *need* another one right now but I feel like using it since everyone else is!

I'm going to try to use Sketch all week but I'll probably be bored with it after tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Vanilla pig. as a wash all over
Shale in outer corners + in crease
Sketch to darken crease
Stila kajal liner in Onyx to line

Cheeks:
I forgot what blush...
Light Flush

Lips:
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 11, 2010)

One of my fave MAC SA's told me that this is her favorite combo with Club, so I gave it a go. I never would have thought to pair Club and Beautiful Iris, but I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Club in crease/outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic
By Candlelight

*Lips:*
Shy Girl
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## SuSana (May 11, 2010)

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly (will use Nice Vice next time)
Sketch on lid 
Expensive Pink in crease
Sketch to darken outer v
Phloof! to highlight
Stila kajal liner in Onyx

Cheeks:
NARS Orgasm

Lips:
NARS Sweet Revenge l/g


----------



## Nelly711 (May 11, 2010)

Nothing special here. I was in a mad dash rush to school this morning, so I only had a few minutes to spare for makeup.

*Eyes:*
Rubenesque p/p - lids
Swiss Chocolate - Crease
Handwritten - Deepened outer crease
Highlight - Soba
NYC Liquid Eyeliner - top lashline

*Cheeks:*
Nars Taj Mahal

*Lips:*
Loreal Timeless Tawny l/s
Clear lipglass


----------



## hello_kitty (May 11, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Seeds of Love e/s inner 1/3
Off The Page e/s middle lid
Red Brick e/s outer V, crease
Shroom e/s highlight


----------



## Karen_B (May 12, 2010)

FeistyFemme, Club and Beautiful Iris does sound like an odd combo, but I'll have to try it!

Today:
Painterly PP
Vex on lid
Fashion Groupie in crease
Thunder (from Blue Storm coll.) to darken crease
Blanc Type to highlight
Phone Number kohl to line

Peachykeen blush

Sweetie lipstick


----------



## Vlcatko (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i realize we could probably not be further apart in complexion-haha- but its soo funny to me that i own many of the same colors you do- and i love the way you use them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously everyone on here is so unique it's giving me endless ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just another proof that beauty is universal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I agree this thread is amazing - so many ideas and styles! 

Yesterday*
Eyes:
*TFSI
Provence pigment (all over)
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Greensmoke (to lightly define crease)
Humid (to darken outer crease a tiny bit)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Lips:*
Spring Bean lustreglass

Today
*Eyes:
*TFSI
Gorgeous Gold (inner 1/3 of the lid)
Goldmine (centre of the lid)
Bronze (outer 1/3 of the lid, lightly blended into the crease)
Shroom and Nylon (highlight)
Richground fluidline (upper and lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Too Faced Primed & Poreless
PREP + PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Personal Style BPB
*Lips:
*Moth to Flame dazzleglass


----------



## SuSana (May 12, 2010)

Sketch week continues!

Eyes:
UDPP + Fresco Rose on lid
Pink Freeze as a wash
Sketch in crease + to line

Cheeks:
Pretty Baby
Lightscapade

Lips:
Masque
Boy Bait


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how Sketch looks over Pink Freeze!  I'm definitely doing this again & it was easy.

BTW for anyone who hasn't seen the combinations site, here is where I am getting the Sketch combos from: MAC Makeup MAC Cosmetics Eyeshadow Combinations MAC Cosmetics Discontinued Items MAC Eyeshadow Combinations | MacMakeup.net


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 12, 2010)

Not feeling this FOTD, but I think it's just me and not necessarily the makeup. Just one of those days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Grain on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Benefit Posie Tint

*Lips:*
Benefit Posie Tint
Flirt! Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## Karen_B (May 13, 2010)

Not sure I love today's look - for one thing, I think it may have turned out too dramatic for day - but at least I used a lot of forgotten stuff.

Delft PP as base
Old Gold pigment on lid
Club on outer lid, crease
Solar White to highlight, and on inner corners
Blacktrack to line top lashes
Sense of Style kohl power to line lower lashes

Pink swoon blush

Nude Rose lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prr, this is basically a non-sticky version)


----------



## SuSana (May 13, 2010)

I didn't have enough time to do the Sketch combo I wanted to do cause it would have taken a lot of blending & I just didn't have the time this morning and the other one I wanted to do would have been too much for daytime so no Sketch today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
UDPP Eden (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!)
Hey on lid
MUFE 129 Dark Fawn in outer corners + crease
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Undercurrent p/g to line

Cheeks:
Superdupernatural
NARS Deep Throat

Lips:
Pleasureseeker
Bare Necessity d/g


----------



## Vlcatko (May 13, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Photorealism (from lashline to above crease)
Image Maker (crease)
Fresh Approach (lid)
White Frost (highlight)
57 Noir emeraude duochrome eyeliner by Bourjois (smudged along the top lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Anti-shine
MSFN
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powders (highlight and contour)
Shy Beauty BPB
*Lips:
*Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 14, 2010)

Loving the bronzey eyes & pink cheeks/lips look right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Retrospeck on lid (Milk keeps the fallout to a minimum, awesome!)
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Woodwinked in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks and Lips:*
Benefit Posietint


----------



## Nelly711 (May 14, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Soba - lid
Goldbit - lightly tapped over Soba
Prepped for Glamour - Outer corner & crease
Carbon - used just a tiny amount to darken outer corner
Soft Brown - blend crease
Fairylight - highlight
NYC Liquid Liner - top lashline 

*Cheeks:*
Metal Rock


*Lips:*
3N lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 15, 2010)

Yesterday I replicated the Birds & Berries look/MAC face chart.  Suprisingly, I got a lot of compliments at work.  I thought it might have been too bold for Casual Friday, but I guess I was wrong.  I didn't have all the GMLOL products so I shopped my stash for substitutions. 

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Sea Me shadestick - on lid only

Birds & Berries - lid
Wild Wisteria - outer crease
Seedling - to blend crease
Social Climber - brow highlight
Linear Lilac - tear duct

Graphblack - upper lashline
Stila Onyx kajal - waterline
Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx mascara in Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in Blackish Brown

CHEEKS:
Taupe - contour
Dirty Plum - apples of cheeks
Summer Rose - highlight

LIPS:
Lush-n-Lilac lipliner
Florabundi lipstick
English Accents lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly
Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Patina in crease
Trax in outer V
Sketch to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## Nelly711 (May 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Jumbo Pencil Milk - Lid/Crease
Brule - 2/3 of Lid
Very Violet - 1/3 outer lid & lower lashline
Signed, Sealed - Crease & lower lashline
Saddle - applied above Signed, Sealed
Solar White - browbone & tearduct
NYC Liquid Liner Black - top lashline

*Cheeks:*
Superdupernatural

*Lips:*
Nymphette


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2010)

EYES:
TFSL
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk
MAC Free To Be e/s (lid)
MAC Postehaste e/s (crease)
MAC Orange e/s (outer v)
MAC Straw Harvest e/s (highlight and tearduct)
Loreal Lineur Intense in Carbon Black 
Prestige Totally Intense eyeliner in Black



FACE:
MAC Pinch Me blush




LIPS:
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Siss l/s
MAC Revealing l/g


I let my sister talk me into a nude lip.


----------



## Karen_B (May 16, 2010)

I mostly used my new items from Pret a Papier today, but some old goodies were also brought out.

Coral Crepe PP as base
Tissueweight on lid and to highlight
Gazette Grey in crease, outer lid
Buried Treasure power point to line, with GG smudged over it

Stila convertible color in Petunia

Subculture lip pencil
Made to Order lipstick
Fold and Tuck lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 16, 2010)

Simple today, but I like it!

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Naked p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic (love this so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## DigitalRain (May 16, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC Paint in Dabble
NARS Galapagos e/s
MAC Naked Lunch as a highlight
Loreal Lineur Intense liner in Carbon Black
Rimmel Volume Flash The Max in black

Cheeks:
MAC Stark Naked Blush

Lips:
Maybelline Moisture Whip l/l in Mocha
MAC Shy Girl l/s
MAC Boy Bait l/g


----------



## Nelly711 (May 16, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bare Canvas Paint - base
Tea Time Pigment - lid (applied wet)
Texture - crease
Handwritten - outer v
Soba - browbone
Blacktrack - top lashline

*Cheeks:*
Plum du Bois
Warmed

*Lips:*
Sweetie l/s
Clear gloss


----------



## LMD84 (May 17, 2010)

todays look is -

eyes-
udpp
coral crepe paint pot
royal flush pigment
sketch shadow
vanilla pigment
l'oreal black liquid liner
cg lash blast mascara

lips-
in synch lip liner
pink fish tlc

cheeks-
porcilain pink msf


----------



## kittykit (May 17, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance
Bare Canvas Paint
Nylon
Satin Taupe
Embark
Vanilla
UD 24/7 Zero
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express

*Cheeks*
Dollymix

*Lips*
Subculture l/l
Viva Glam Gaga l/s
MAC Clear l/g


----------



## SuSana (May 17, 2010)

I forgot to post my last Sketch combo from Friday so here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Motif on lid
Fuschia pig. in crease & blended up
Sketch in lower crease
Carbon (tiiiiiny bit) to darken crease
Vanilla pig. to highlight
Stila kajal e/l in Onyx to line + on waterline

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Bonus Beat


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 17, 2010)

*Yesterday*

I wanted to play with my Shadesticks. 

Eyes
Groundwork paint pot
Cuddle Shadestick on lid and blended out to brow
Warm & Cozy Shadestick on the lid
Relaxing Shadestick on outer v
Grand Entrance e/s on the inner corner
Below Ground Greasepaint Stick as liner 
Zoom lash sample

Face
Select Tint in NC44 - I haven't used this in ages.

Cheeks
Springshine Blush Ombre

Lips
Honeyflower l/s

*Today*
I wanted to use some of the new to me products I picked up at the CCO yesterday.  *new to me product

Eyes
Groundwork paint pot on lid
*Et Tu Bouquet?  e/s (just bought but it is just like Floral e/s in the Fresh Cut palette)
Style snob eyeshadow in the crease.
Charred Mauve Greasepaint Stick on upper lid line
Almost Noir over the Charred Mauve on upper lid line

Cheeks
Two Virtues blush

Lips
*Soft Pause l/s


----------



## Karen_B (May 18, 2010)

A mix of old and new today.

Rubenesque PP
Motif on inner 3rd of lid
Cut to Fit on outer 2 3rds of lid
Magnetic Fields in outer v
Buried Treasure to line top lashes
Obviously Orange technakohl on lower lashes, with CTF smudged over it

Instant Chic blush

Blow Dry lipstick
Perennial High Style lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2010)

Didn't have time to wear any colored products worth mentioning yesterday. I hate being in a rush! So here's my look today:

*Eyes:*
Indianwood as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Viva Glam Gaga
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## kittykit (May 18, 2010)

I thought I'd go out with some eyeliner on but I ended up with a full makeup today.

*Eyes*
Too Faced Eye Shadows Insurance
Beautiful Iris on lid
Nylon on the inner corner
Vibrant Grape over the crease
Purple Haze on outer v
Vanilla for highlight
Gosh Funky Violet e/l
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express

*Cheek*
Prim & Proper blush

*Lips* 
Viva Glam Gaga
Etude House Dear Darling Gloss


----------



## January (May 18, 2010)

Eyes:
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch e/s on the lid
Sable e/s in the crease
Handwritten e/s in the outer V and underlashline
All That Glitters e/s inner lashline/corners
Vapour e/s brow highlight

Cheeks:
DollyMix blush
By Candlelight MSF

Lips:
Cultured lipglass


----------



## Vlcatko (May 19, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Manila Paper (light wash all over)
Creole Beauty (light wash on lid, a bit more in the outer crease)
Aztec Brick (crease)
Flip (inner 1/2 of the lid)
White Frost (highlight just under the brow)
Richground fluidline (upper and lower lashline)
Smashbox Rapture (smudged on top of the fluidline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
Smashbox Anti-shine (T-zone)
MSFN
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape powders (highlight and contour)
Dainty MB
*Lips:
*Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## kittykit (May 19, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faced Eye Shadows Insurance
Bare Canvas Paint
Humid e/s outer corner
Carbon e/s outer v
Brule e/s on lid
Vanilla e/s as highlight
UD 24/7 Stash

*Cheek*
Nars Deep Throat

*Lips* 
Trimming Talk l/s
Nice Kitty l/g


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

eyes-
otherworldy paint pot
haunting shadow
violet trance shadow
pink opal pigment
maybelline full and soft mascara

lips-
naked liner
hue lipstick

cheeks-
nars orgasm blush


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 19, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Style Snob on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulch to define crease
Espresso in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

eyes-

udpp
greenstroke paint pot
pagan shadow
firecracker shadow
vanilla pigment
opulash mascara
l'oreal black liner

cheeks-
redhead msf

lips-
crosswires lipstick


----------



## kittykit (May 20, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faced Eye Shadows Insurance
Bare Canvas Paint
Brule e/s on lid and highlight
Nylon e/s inner corner 
Shimmermoss e/s outer corner
Bottle Green e/s on crease
Max Factor 2000 Calorie 

*Cheeks*
Nuance

*Lips*
Ever Hip l/s
Subculture l/p


----------



## Karen_B (May 20, 2010)

I attempted a retro look today, using my smokey palette from holiday 2007. Not thrilled with how it turned out, very chapped lips and red lipstick is not a great combo! Anyhow:

Soft Ochre PP
Maid of Honour from lash to brow 
Palatial in crease
Blacktrack fluidline on top lashes
Smolder kohl on lower lashes

Instant Chic lightly dusted on cheeks

MakeUp Store lip pencil Almost Red
Cockney lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 20, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Green Brown p/m in outer V and under lower lashline
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Joyous

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Nelly711 (May 20, 2010)

This is finals week, so I didn't really have time to do makeup

*Eyes:*
Bamboom Paint - lid to brow
Swiss chocolate - crease
Vanilla Pigment - browbone
Plushlash mascara

*Face:*
Moisture Tint
Raisin

*Lips:*
Love nectar


----------



## she (May 20, 2010)

i finally took 10 minutes to fix my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes:
coral crepe pp
blacktrack f/l base (outer corner)
mythology e/s (center and inner)-- my most underappreciated shade!
cut to fit e/s (outer corner)
designer purple e/l
studio fix, black fix mascara
nc35 concealer (brow highlight)
embark e/s (set brows)
spike brow pencil

face:
msfn dark
blot powder- dark
warm sand blush

lips:
star nova l/g


----------



## SuSana (May 20, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Silver Ring on lid
Black Tied in outer corner + crease
Omega to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Petrol Blue p/g to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Superdupernatural

Lips:
Creme d' Nude
Fashion Pack l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 21, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Cash Flow PP as base
Illusionary MES on lid
Burning Ambition MES in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude

I really don't like MES. I hope I can remember that & not buy anymore


----------



## SuSana (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I really don't like MES. I hope I can remember that & not buy anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I always say that yet somehow I seem to forget and buy more


----------



## Vlcatko (May 21, 2010)

I went to see Carmen musical this evening so I did a fairly neutral but intense eye look...
*
Eyes:
*TFSI
Vanilla (all over)
Soba (lid and crease)
Coquette (to deepen outer crease)
White frost (highlight)
Richground fluidline (upper and lower lashline)
Smashbox Rapture (smudged over liner and lightly on the lid)
Carbon (to darken lashline)
Feline (waterline and tightline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Smashbox Photo Finish Light
MSFN
Sculpt sculpting powder (contour)
Enough Said BPB
*Lips:
*Moth to Flame dazzleglass


----------



## Karen_B (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i finally took 10 minutes to fix my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes:
*coral crepe pp*
blacktrack f/l base (outer corner)
*mythology e/s *(center and inner)-- my most underappreciated shade!
cut to fit e/s (outer corner)
designer purple e/l
studio fix, black fix mascara
nc35 concealer (brow highlight)
embark e/s (set brows)
spike brow pencil

face:
msfn dark
blot powder- dark
warm sand blush

lips:
star nova l/g_

 
I will have to try Mythology over Coral Crepe tomorrow, sounds like a fabulous combo!


----------



## Karen_B (May 22, 2010)

And I did try it today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coral Crepe PP
Hey e/s on inner corner, inner crease
Mythology on outer two 3rds of lid
Glamour Check! in crease
Tissueweight under brows
Blitz n Glitz fluidline on top lashes
Black Karat kohl power on lower lashes

Instant Chic blush

Hush, hush tendertone


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 22, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
NYX Champagne & Caviar palette
- light/medium taupe on lid & smudged over bottom liner (sub. Satin Taupe)
- light golden brown in crease (sub. Soft Brown)
- dark brown & black mixed in outer V (sub. Handwritten & Carbon)
- white to highlight (sub. Gesso)
UD Zero to line top lashline & bottom outer third

*Cheeks:*
Blushbaby

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Jessie May (May 23, 2010)

I saw this cool idea on one of the first few pages of this thread to write down names of products and draw a new one out each day to do a look with!

I wrote down all my eyeshadows/paints/pigments/etc and put those in one little bag, and then all my lipsticks/glosses in another and I'm going to pull one out of each bag for every day and find a cool way to use them both!

I got so excited I pulled out colours for the rest of the week... haha.

Tomorrow is Smoke & Diamonds and Lollipop Loving- can't wait! Two of my absolute faves!!

Eyes:
UDPP
Banshee (lid)
Hypnotising (crease)
Smoke & Diamonds (outer-v)
Dazzlelight (highlight)
Stila Little Black Dress Barbie Smudge Pot (liner)
Dirty Greasepaint Stick + S&D (lower lashline)


----------



## Nelly711 (May 23, 2010)

_This is yesterday's look_

*Eyes:*
Bare Canvas Paint - lid
Sable - lid
Twinks - crease
Carbon - tiny bit in the outer v
Soft brown - blend crease
Dazzlelight - highlight
Smoulder - top/bottom lashline

*Cheeks:*
Nars Lovejoy

*Lips:*
Bare Truth lipglass

_Look for today_

*Eyes:*
Bare Canvas Paint - lid
Era - lid
Copperplate - crease
Showstopper & Handwritten (mixed) - outer v
Saddle - transition color between crease & highlight
Soba - highlight
Dip Down f/l - top lashline
NYX Jumbo Pencil (French Fries) lower lashline

*Cheeks:*
Nars Lovejoy

*Lips:*
Revlon Super Lustrous - Nude Lustre (pinky nude)


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 23, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm not a big fan of the fallout of Jardin Aires or Magnetic Fields. I feel like a glitter bomb today, even after cleaning up with tape. Booo!

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Jardin Aires on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Cork to define crease
Magnetic Fields in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Dollymix

*Lips:*
Chatterbox
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2010)

One really old item and the rest are somewhat new (1 year or less).

*Eyes*
Coral Crepe Paint Pot on lid (Pret a Papier)
Straw Harvest eyeshadow (Spring Color Forecast)
Firecracker eyeshadow in the middle of lid (To the Beach Collection)
Notoriety from Notoriety Quad in outer V (Makeup Art Cosmetics)
Below Ground Greasepaint Stick on upper and lower lash line (Art Supplies)
Zoom Lash mascara in black (sample from last order)

*Cheeks*
Marine Life (To the Beach)

*Lips* 
Luv & Lust lipstick (oldie but goodie - I don't know which collection it is from but I think it is pretty old.  It is still good though)
Cha Cha lipglass (Spring Color Forecast)


----------



## Karen_B (May 24, 2010)

I especially like my lip combo today.

Bare Study PP
Folie in outer v and crease
Sketch in outer v
Jest layered over Folie and Sketch, and as brow highlighter
Prunella kohl to line

Gentle mineralize blush

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick
Viva Glam VI lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 24, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Tarte Bathtub Gin on lid (sub. any frosty champagne)
Soft Brown in crease
Tarte Brown Derby in outer V (sub. Romp)
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Chatterbox
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 25, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Sumptuous Olive on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Perennial High Style


----------



## Junkie (May 26, 2010)

Face:
Eucerin Sensitive Face Lotion SPF 15
Fix+ - looooooooads of it, as my face is super dry right now
MAC Concealer (in the pot - forget what its called as it was B2M'ed) NC30
Vichy Dermablend Foundation in Nude

Eyes:
Firecracker all over lid 3/4 out
Amber Lights 2/3 outer section of lid
Plum Dressing in the crease
Grape p/m in outer V extended into lower lashline.
No liner
Maybelline Lash Stiletto in Black

Cheeks:
Ripe Peach on cheeks, Marine Life lightly dusted overtop

Lips: 
Fresh Salmon lipstick
Revlon Life's a Peach gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 26, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Solar White on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Copperplate to define crease
Club in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
NARS Orgasm

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## SuSana (May 26, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Awash on inner third of lid + highlight inner corners
Crest The Wave on middle of lid
Satin Taupe on outer third + crease
MUFE #35 to highlight

Cheeks:
NARS Sertao (verrrry lightly or else it looks like dirt on me)

Lips:
Tread Gently tendertone




(MAC e/s are from the Stowaways quad in case anyone was wondering)


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 27, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Expensive Pink on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## she (May 28, 2010)

happy party weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes:
udpp
naked pigment
mulch e/s (outer lid)
waveline f/l
opulash in bad, bad black (kudos, i <3 this!)
teddy e/l (lower lashline)
powersurge e/l (waterline)
nw25/nc30 chromagraphic pencil (tearduct)

face:
msfn dark
nc50 concealer

lips:
chestnut l/l
siss l/s
instant gold l/g


----------



## 2browneyes (May 28, 2010)

Face:
Mary Kay concealer in Light Bronze
Black Opal concealer in Beautiful Bronze
Mary Kay Sheer pressed powder in Bronze 2

Eyes:
Mary Kay eye primer
Painterly
Mary Kay cream highlighter
Pincurl e/s
Saddle
Loreal Hip cream eyeliner in Black

Cheeks:
Mary Kay Strawberries and Cream

Lips:
NY and Company lip balm
Trimmed in Pink l/l
Easy Lounger l/g


Pretty neutral look


----------



## Karen_B (May 28, 2010)

I am all about the coral today!

Soft Ochre PP
Ricepaper on inner corners
Firecracker on lid, crease
UD Twice Baked on outer v
Shroom to highlight
IsaDora Fineliner Stylo on top lashes (sub Penultimate eyeliner)
UD 24/7 liner in Lucky on lower lashes

Marine Life on cheeks (holy cow, this is pigmented)

Crosswires lipstick
Smile Dazzleglass


----------



## LMD84 (May 28, 2010)

today i did a similar look to what i did last week -

eyes-
udpp
other worldly paint pot
haunting shadow
violet trance shadow
pink opal pigment
reflects transparent teal
ud zero liner
opulash mascara

lips-
viva glame fergie special edition lipstick
in synch liner

cheeks-
by candlelight msf


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 29, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Dazzlelight on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Cork to define crease
Romp in outer V
Handwritten to define outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks:*
NARS Orgasm

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 29, 2010)

Loved this today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
NARS Orgasm

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

todays look is pretty - an oldie but a goodie!

eyes-
udpp
delft paint pot
cool heat shadow
club shadow
vanilla pigment
ud zero liner
reflects gold glitter

cheeks-
nars orgasm
perfect topping msf

lips-
naked liner
she's a star gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 30, 2010)

Almost the same face as yesterday, just swapped out my crease color. I think this is going to make a really nice summer look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Brule on lid
Wedge in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
NARS Orgasm

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## poirot0153 (May 30, 2010)

I tried a slightly modified version of the look from Pixiwoo's 'defined bronze eye' tutorial.  

EYES:
Painterly
Patina - lid
Mulch - outer V & crease
Retrospeck - tear duct & brow highlight
Blacktrack fluidline - upper lashline
Orpheus kohl - waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Very Black

CHEEKS:
Springshine blush ombre - contour
Refined Golden - bronzer
So Sweet, So Easy cremeblend blush - apple of cheeks
Well Dressed - apple of cheeks

LIPS:
In Synch lipliner- fill lips
Subculture lipliner - line lips
High Tea lipstick
My Dear lipglass


----------



## Nelly711 (May 30, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bare Canvas - Base
Smoke & Diamonds - Lid
Gazette Grey - Crease
Carbon - Outer V
Saddle - blend crease/transition color
Dazzlelight - Highlight

*Face:*
Studio Sculpt Fdtn.
Stila #3 Bronzer

*Lips:*
Modesty lipstick
Baby Sparks d/g


----------



## SuSana (May 30, 2010)

-Yesterday-

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Satin Taupe on lid
Espresso in crease
Phloof! to highlight and patted on middle of lid
Blackline p/g to line upper lashline
Undercurrent p/g to line lower lashline

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
Mimmy l/g



-Today-

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Nylon on lid
Omega in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Almost Noir p/g to line

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
nada


----------



## Karen_B (May 31, 2010)

I used a lot of non-MAC stuff today. On my eyes, this palette by IsaDora:






Painterly PP
Lightest shade to highlight
Middle shade on lid
Darkest shade in crease
Makeup store eyeliner "Invitation" (sub. Phone Number)

Light Flush MSF
Peachykeen blush

IsaDora Bon Bon Pink on lips (sub Long stem rose?)


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

*Eyes:*

PP Delft as a base
e/s Gulf Stream on the lid
e/s Solar White in the crease
e/s Espresso in the outer V
e/s Vanilla as a highlighter under the eyebrows
black eyeliner
black mascara
Brow Shader

*Face:*

blush Style

*Lips:*

l/g Nymphette


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

i went for a very green look today!

eyes-
udpp
chartreuse pigment
humid shadow
your ladyship pigment
ud bourbon liner
opulash mascara

cheeks-
petticoat msf

lips-
strawberry blonde gloss


----------



## Junkie (May 31, 2010)

Face is pretty much always the same:

Fix+ generously sprayed
Eucerin Sensitive Facial Moisturizer with SPF 15
MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NC30
Vichy Dermablend Foundation in Nude
Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse Airbrush Finish in Light 4/Nude (over my problem areas where I need extra coverage)
MUFE Duo Mat Powder (on and around nose, under eyes only) in 207
Covergirl Loose Powder in Translucent Medium sparingly all over

Cheeks:

Marine Life dusted on with contour brush blended in with large Kabuki (otherwise it looks cakey on my skin)
QUO Liquid Body Shimmer in Savannah Shimmer overtop (looks like Pink Rebel lustre drops dupe)
Firecracker e/s overtop on apples of cheeks

Eyes:

Coral p/p as base over lid, up over the crease 
Hot Hot Hot in outer V
Amber Lights inner corner blended into the middle and up into the browbone
MUFE #92 outer v into crease
Annabelle Metallic Kohl eyeliner in Curacao #172 tightline and upper lid
MUFE #92 lower lid overtop Revlon Line Fantasy Creamliner in Plum
Rimmel Spark it up! Eyeliner in #300 Ultraviolet inner lower lashline and waterline
Lise Watier glitterliner in Amethyst on lower lashline for extra sparkle
Lash Stiletto mascara in black
Loreal Collagen mascara in black

Lips
Revlon Matte 004 Pink About It lipstick
Rimmel Moisture Renew 600 Soft Coral lipstick overtop 
Annabelle Lipgloss in Electrique over everything






 Lots of products used today.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 1, 2010)

Found my Photorealism quad today.

Bare Study PP as base
Image Maker on lid
Photorealism to highlight
Grey Range on outer v
Mystery kohl power to line

Hipness blush
MSF Light medium/shimmer: shimmer side on cheek bones

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick


----------



## she (Jun 1, 2010)

wild weekend, had to turn it down a notch:

eyes:
udpp
indianwood p/p
naked pigment
rich life pigment (outer corner)
teddy e/l
pearl ccb (brow highlight)
spiked brow pencil
embark e/s (to set brows)

face:
msfn dark
love thing blush
ripe peach blush

lips:
plum l/l
peachstock l/s
easy lounger l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

mine is boring today, couldn't think right!

Eyes
Rubenesque as base, goldmin on inner lid, Amber light on mid lid, Humid on outer lid, Your Ladyship to highlight, UD Covet on lower lashline and BB Ivy Shimmer to line

Face
MUFE F&B #32, Nars Laguana bronzer and Fad-dabulous mb

Lips
Nars Niagara


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe the idea to use Motif on top of Penny s/s is yours, Karen_B! Love it, reminds me _a lot_ of Pink Bronze p/m.

*Eyes:*
Penny s/s as base
Motif on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

i went for a bright look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes-
udpp 
cash flow paint pot
golden olive pigment
teal pigment
shroom shadow
l'oreal liquid liner in black
lash blast mascara
reflects pearl glitter (ust dusted lightly over the lid)

cheeks-
pearl ccb
hipness blush

lips-
myth lipstick - applied with my finger very lightly


----------



## she (Jun 2, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
fresco rose p/p
nyx jumbo pencil (some hot pink color, not sure how i like this brand... 1st time)
light pink pigment from mixed metals collection
passionate e/s over hot pink base
blacktrack f/l
opulash 
almost noir (lower lash line)
embark e/s for brows
spiked brow pencil
pearl ccb to highlight

face:
msfn dark
nc50 concealer
passionate e/s as blush
ripe peach (blush highlight)

lips:
star nova l/g (oldie but goodie!)


----------



## she (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i went for a bright look today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp 
cash flow paint pot
golden olive pigment
*teal pigment*
shroom shadow
l'oreal liquid liner in black
lash blast mascara
reflects pearl glitter (ust dusted lightly over the lid)

cheeks-
pearl ccb
hipness blush

lips-
myth lipstick - applied with my finger very lightly_

 
i feel like i need this teal pigment


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 2, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Go in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## SuSana (Jun 3, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Nylon on lid
Warming Trend in crease
Satin Taupe in outer v
Mylar to highlight
UD Zero to line
Designer Purple p/g on lower lashline

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
Mimmy l/g


----------



## Junkie (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm just gonna skip the face routine and focus on the eyes/cheeks/lips from now on haha.

Eyes:
Otherworldly paintpot - inner corner 3/4 out
Aquadisiac overtop, blended out
Night Manuovers outer v up into crease and blended into Aquadisiac
Vanilla & Retrospect mixed as highlight
Carbon in outer v
Night Manuovers on lower lashline smudged, no liner
Maybelline Lash Stiletto - upper and lower

Cheeks:
Ripe Peach blush ombre
Annabelle Rapture blush (similar to Nars Orgasm, tiny little gold sparkles, not as obnoxious as Super Orgasm though)

Lips:
Revlon Sugarplum Ice lipstick (I think this is my new HG lipstick!!!!!)
Revlon Nude Lustre gloss


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 3, 2010)

I did a green/teal look today. Gonna post pics in the blog when I get home:

Eyes
Greenstroke p/p as base, green side of Nars Habanera on lid, Teal p/m in inner and outer v's, Plumage e/s in in inner and outer v's, pe Lime e/s above crease, Blanc Type e/s to highlight, UD Covet on lower lashline, BB Ivy Shimmer to line

Lips
Naked l/l, Marquise D' l/s, Live n Dye l/s

Cheeks
Cantaloupe blush
BB Apricot shimmer brick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 3, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Chocolate Brown p/m in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic
EM Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## she (Jun 3, 2010)

eyes:
indianwood p/p
cut to finish e/s
dark purple pigment (metals collection)
almost noir e/l
designer purple e/l
nc35 concealer- brow highlight
spiked brow pencil
embark e/s to set brows
opulash mascara
powersurge e/l- waterline
nc30/nw25 chromographic pencil for tearduct

face:
warm sand blush
ripe peach highlight
msfn dark
nc50 concealer

lips:
easy lounger l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 4, 2010)

I posted a look the other day, but my computer got all wonky and all of a sudden there were like 8 copies of my post - thanks Susanne for deleting them for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will try again (I hope I remember correctly), and also post today's look.

*Previous look:*

Bare Study PP
Sunnydaze pigment
Buried treasure to line
Shroom to highlight

Hipness blush

Strange Hybrid Lipstick
Prize Petal lipglass

*Today:*

Coral Crepe PP
Expensive Pink e/s on lid
Gazette Grey in crease
Tissueweight on browbone
Buried Treasure to line

Instant Chic blush

Made to Order lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i feel like i need this teal pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
teal pigment is my fave! it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




todays look is quite dramatic for work but i fancied it so who cares right?!

eyes-
udpp
flammable paint
red part of danzger zone mes
grape pigment
vellum shadow
mystery liner
opulash mascara

cheeks-
silver dusk irridescent powder
ripe peach blush ombre

lips-
myth patted on with my finger


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2010)

I read some of the "Love Lace" discussion here yesterday and got inspired:

Face:

Mineralize foundation NW20 (that's my "tanned" colour... about as dark as i get)
Pre & Prime Setting powder

Eyes:
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Pincurl e/s
Silverthorn e/s
Love Lace e/s
Knight Divine e/s
Black Tied e/s
Boot Black liquid liner
Smolder Kohl
Opulash

^ Looks way more complicated than it is.  

Cheeks: 
Marine Life (as a blush)

Lips:
Thrills (I didn't think it worked on me, but I tried it again in natural light and, surprise, it looks much less orange that way. Win!)


----------



## she (Jun 4, 2010)

eyes:
indianwood p/p
nyx jumbo pencil in black- outer corner base... don't think i am 2 fond of these, but it was wicked hot outside so maybe it's not a fair day to judge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



light gold pigment- crushed metals stack
copper pigment- crushed metals stack
nc35 concealer 4 brow highlight
teddy e/l
embark & spiked 4 brows

face:
msfn dark
love thing blush
ripe peach highlight

lips:
cork l/l
instant gold l'g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_nyx jumbo pencil in black- outer corner base... don't think i am 2 fond of these, but it was wicked hot outside so maybe it's not a fair day to judge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only like Milk! I've tried Black Bean, Dark Brown, and Purple, and they all crease on me even though I apply them _exactly_ like I do Milk. It's crazy! I haven't found a way to make them work for me yet.

My look today:

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Honesty on lid (AWESOME over Milk! I never liked this color, til now)
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
High Tea


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 5, 2010)

I've gotta say, not my fave look! I think with my coloring I just need more defined eyes, and this is not it. I'm probably going to add some Espresso or something in the outer corners before I go out.

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Gleam on lid
Soft Brown as transition in crease
Mythology in crease
Tempting in outer corners
Vanilla to highlight
Teddy to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## poirot0153 (Jun 6, 2010)

This was Friday's look. I did an orange-y/bronzy sun-kissed look and got a lot of compliments.  

EYES:
Tan Ray paint
NYX Orange jumbo eye pencil - lightly on lid

Straw Harvest - inner lid
Off the Page - outer 2/3 lid
Kid & Seedling - blend crease
Cowgirl - outer V
Blanc Type - brow highlight
Molasses pearlglide liner - upper lash line
Fascinating - waterline
Colour Matters - lower lash line
Rated "R" - lower lashline

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden Bronzer
Taupe - contour
Instant Chic - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Bronzilla lipstick
Spirit & Soul lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Jun 6, 2010)

Today's look:

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Motif - lid
Omega - lightly in crease
Blanc Type - brow highlight
Rave kohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden Bronzer
Petticoat MSF - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Life's A Breeze lip liner
Lazy Day lipstick
Partial To Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 7, 2010)

I finally have something worth posting.

Uppity fluidline as base
Skintone 2 (from Notoriety quad) on lid
Notoriety in crease and to line lower lashes
Femme Fi on browbone
Black Karat to line top lashes

Marine Life on cheeks

Creme in your Coffee lipstick
Maybelline Moisture Extreme lipstick in Sugar Plum Ice dabbed over CIYC


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2010)

I have on a very 60s looking black and white dress today, so I went kind of 60s with my look:

Eyes:

Luna CCB (as a base)
Blackground p/p (as a base)
Crystal Avalanche
Black Tied
Hot Contrast (matte black side only)
Smolder eye kohl
Black Black Fluidline
Opulash

Cheeks:

Strada (contour)
Azalea Blossom 

Lips

Dervish l/l
Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 7, 2010)

I cannot stop wearing corals this spring/summer!

Eyes
Rubenesque as base, Jest on lid, OCC Glisten (coral shade) in the crease and MUFE 158 (matte red) in outer v, Blanc Type to highlight. Lined my lower lashline with Velvet Moss

Cheeks
Nars Gilda

Lips
Moth Off l/l + Chanel Genial RA + Pederenial High Style l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 7, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Springtime Skipper on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
Springsheen

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## she (Jun 8, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
indianwood p/p
nyx jumbo in black
naked pigment over lid
black tied e/s, outer lid
waveline f/l
nw25 chromographic pencil, tear duct
powersurge e/l, waterline
opulash 
nc35 concealer, brow highlight
embark and spiked for brows

face:
orange e/s for blush--- matte's are the greatest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ripe peach to highlight
msfn dark

lips:
chestnut l/l
siss l/s
revealing l/g
^^ actually loved this combo, i feel like i am learning to appreciate siss


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2010)

Tried one more combination in my ongoing battle to figure out a way to make teal/ turquoise work on my eyes. I think I hit on something here.

Eyes:

Crystal Avalanche (highlight)
Pincurl (inner half of lid)
Surreal (outer half of lid)
Club (outer V and along outside half of bottom lid)
Blue Absinthe (crease- fairly intense on inner, softer towards outer crease)
Black Black Fluidline (upper lash line)
Plushlash black (top & bottom)

Cheeks
Dainty

Lips
Warm Me Up l/s
Disco Blend s/g

I'm also trying to see how well I can do without foundation. Under-eye concealer and setting powder... We'll see how long I last.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't been digging most of my looks lately... nothing wrong with them, but I just need to get my brows done bad! I hate how that can so easily mess up a look! Hopefully I'll get them done sometime this week.

*Eyes:* 
NYX Milk as base
Solar White on lid
Juxt + Swimming in crease
Humid in outer V
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
Tarnish to line top lashline
Smolder on waterline

*Cheeks:*
Peaches
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Funshine


----------



## SuSana (Jun 9, 2010)

I got one of my favorite e/s back, All That Glitters!  Me -----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP
All That Glitters on lid
Mulch in crease
Espresso in outer v
Nylon to highlight
Molasses p/g to line

Cheeks:
Superdupernatural
Gold Spill MSF

Lips:
Boy Bait


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm quite happy about today's look!

UDPP
Indianwood PP on lid
Woodwinked over Indianwood
Hey on inner corners, inner crease
Star Violet in crease
Dark burgundy mineral shadow in outer v
Femme Fi on browbone
Raven kohl power to line

Benefit Dallas blush

Honey Moon lipstick
Elaborate lipglass


----------



## Junkie (Jun 9, 2010)

Eyes:

Coral Crepe paint pot all over, blended out
Deckchair pigment all over lid
Rimmel Spark it Up liner in Tigers Eye along waterline, lower and upper lashline, then blended up in crease with smudge brush.
Provence pigment as highlight
Maybelline The Falsies mascara (first time using it! eeee!)

Cheeks:
Ripe Peach blush ombre
Sun Rush lustre drops over cheeks & temples, under eyes, along browbone and down center of the nose

Lips: 
Melon pigment
Slicked Pink lipgelee


Going for a sun-kissed natural look...its raining outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had to cheer myself up to get my ass out into the rain for the post office hahaha.


----------



## she (Jun 9, 2010)

purple smoke day

eyes:
udpp
delft p/p
satellite dreams e/s
light lavendar from devil may care e/s
dark purple pigment from crushed metals collection
designer purple e/l
nw25 chromographic pencil- tear duct
powersurge e/l- waterline
opulash mascara
nc45 concealer for brow highlight
embark and spiked for brows

face:
msfn dark
comfort msf
passionate e/s as blush
ripe peach to highlight

lips:
ample pink l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 9, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
All That Glitters on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Falling Star in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Springsheen

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 10, 2010)

I am feeling a little low today, and so decided to cheer myself up with makeup although I am not going anywhere. It turned out nice - a brown smokey look that I can use for nights out!

Beige-ing shadestick
Coffee eye pencil to line top lashes
Tea Time pigment on lid, over Coffee
Handwritten in crease and to line lower lashes
Ego to highlight browbone and on inner corners

Hipness blush
Shell pearl beauty powder

Lollipop loving lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2010)

Today I finally wore Suave Intentions and Love Lace shadows. Love it!


----------



## nursie (Jun 10, 2010)

trying to get myself out of a no-makeup rut. yes my face does NEED makeup, but i've just been so hurried lately it had become routine to leave without it. so today:

studio fix powder nc30
brunette msf as a bronzer
wet n wild mascara (it's really good, the one in the white/green tube)
nightfish fluidline-winged out
sweet n punchy es on lid and over nightfish on the lower lash line
humid in crease
surprise me l/s


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2010)

I wanted something sort of bold and strong today to combat the stress at work and the gloominess of the weather (enough with the rain already!). 

Eyes:

Family Silver (lighter side as highlight and on inside of lid, darker side on outside of lid and in the crease- my absolute favourite MES, so of course it's discontinued)

NightTrain (outer corner of both lids, blended into FS darker colour, along lower lashline)

Fluidline Black Black (nice thick, straight line from inside corner to past the edge of the upper eyelid)

Guerlain Kohl (lower waterline)

Plushlash Black

Cheeks:

Lightscapade
Azalea Blossom

Lips:

Violetta

Weird thing about Violetta: I was always intimidated by it because it looked so loud in the tube. I saw photos of people wearing it and it looked really bright. Then on a whim I tried it on and for some reason, it just is not that bright on me. It's a strong colour and contrasts with my skin nicely, but it really isn't overwhelming the way I thought it would be. I found the same thing with Show Orchid and, in either case, I have no idea why.


----------



## she (Jun 10, 2010)

had a little fun with my pearlglide

eyes:
coral crepe p/p
cut to finish e/s
embark e/s
undercurrent e/l- really makes it pop
studio fix mascara
powersurge e/l- waterline
nw25 chromographic pencil- tear duct
nc45 concealer- brow highlight
embark & spiked for brows

face:
msfn dark
warm sand blush

lips:
plum l/l
plink! l/s
easy lounger l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 10, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Cargo Yukon on lid (sub. Satin Taupe)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
Chatterbox
Flirt Heavenly Honey (sub. C-Thru)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

eyes-
udpp
greenstroke paint pot
guilded green pigment
deep blue green pigment
dazzlelight shadow
rosemary and thyme liner
maybelline full and soft mascara

cheeks-
springsheen blush
silver dusk irridescent powder

lips-
chic lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 11, 2010)

*Today:*

Fresco Rose PP
Ego on inner corners, browbone
Revved Up pigment on lid
NYX Eutopia in crease
Handwritten in outer v
Coffee eye pencil to line

Just a Pinch gel blush
Daft Pink mineralize blush over JAP

Big Bow lipstick
Culture clash lipglass


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yesterday, I pulled out a lipstick at random and it was...Hold The Pose. It's been a loooong time since I wore that one.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 11, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Stila Kitten on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Stila Grand in crease (sub. Satin Taupe, not spot on, but it'll do!)
NYX Dark Brown in outer V (sub. Espresso)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Speed Dial


----------



## she (Jun 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_*Eyes:*
*NYX Milk as base*
Stila Kitten on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Stila Grand in crease (sub. Satin Taupe, not spot on, but it'll do!)
NYX Dark Brown in outer V (sub. Espresso)
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Speed Dial_

 
alright girl, this weekend i am going to pick this up. because of your posts i've wanted to try that shade in particular but they were sold out. may also pick up the dark brown shade you mentioned as well, your combo sounds perfect.


----------



## she (Jun 11, 2010)

big thanks to lmd84 and crew for singing the praises of teal piggie, i finally snagged it and have already received compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i wanted to see how it differed from some similar shades i have-

eyes:
delft p/p
birds and berries e/s
teal pigment
black tied e/s- crease
ud oil slick e/l
opulash mascara
nc45 concealer- brow highlight
embark & spiked- brows

face:
msfn dark
ripe peach blush 

lips:
burgundy l/l
loud and lovely l/g
flurry of fun l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2010)

^ yay! i'm pleased you now have teal! it's so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy it!


----------



## katred (Jun 11, 2010)

Very quick "OMG I am sooooo late for work because I spent too long cudling the cat" look:

Eyes:

Sweet & Punchy (inside of lid)
Firecracker (outside of lid)
- I blended the two together in the centre, which makes a really pretty gold/ peach colour, I swear. It was my bf's suggestion. Yes, I'm sure he's straight.
Boot Black liner (upper lash line)
Dazzlelash in brown

Cheeks:

Marine Life

Lips:

Fresh Salmon

Once again, eschewed the foundation, even the setting powder this morning. I was only a little late for work, so I guess the look is successful on a couple of levels.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2010)

^ aww! that is too cute! kitties deserve lots of cuddles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




todays look is a simple somkey day look -

eyes-
udpp
black gps
sweet sienna pigment
carbon shadow
dazzlelight shadow
l'oreal liquid liner
opulash mascara

cheeks-
spaced out blush
perfect topping msf

lips-
naked liner
myth lippie
goldyrocks d/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 12, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
Madina Milano white creme e/s - lid & crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - inner 1/3 & highlight
Stila Champara - inner 1/3
Stila Chinchina - outer 1/3
Il Makiage Antique Bronza - crease
Pupa Multiplay brown eye pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder DoubleWear brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Joyous
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC Brick l/l
MAC Ruby Woo l/s


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jun 12, 2010)

katred said:


> Very quick "OMG I am sooooo late for work because I spent too long cudling the cat" look:
> 
> Eyes:
> 
> ...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_alright girl, this weekend i am going to pick this up. because of your posts i've wanted to try that shade in particular but they were sold out. may also pick up the dark brown shade you mentioned as well, your combo sounds perfect._

 
I hope you like it!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 12, 2010)

I was in the biggest hurry this morning! I could not get going, so I went for this go-to look:

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Soft Brown + Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 13, 2010)

I think this might be an easy summer look! I'm thinking of investing in more colored liners...

*Eyes:*
UD 24/7 Liner in 1999 (Thick line, reddish plum w/copper microglitter)
random black pencil liner (thin line, close as possible to lashes)

*Cheeks:*
Eversun
EM Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## n_c (Jun 13, 2010)

Yesterday's look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
TFSI
Untitiled Paint 
Brule - all over
Soft brown - crease
Satin taupe - to define crease
Turbo lover (kat von d) - to line 

Cheeks:
Springsheen

Lips: 
CO Bigelow ultra mentha lip shine


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 13, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Melon - lid & crease
Pupa #06 (blackish bronze) - crease & lower lashline
Il Makiage Desert Sand (coral) - center of lid
Il Makiage St Moritz White - highlight
Estee Lauder Sumptuous brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Cheeky Bronze
MAC Spaced Out

*Lips*
MAC Pleasureseeker l/s


----------



## poirot0153 (Jun 13, 2010)

I did a 'sunkissed, minimalist' look today. I have become obsessed with bronzer lately.  I am African-American but on the fairer side.  Lately one of the favorite pasttimes of my non-AA work buddies is stand next to me and say, "Hey we are almost the same color!"--LOL.  My Kenyan coworker told me to 'embrace my paleness'.  I immediately bought Refined Golden bronzer when TTB launched-- .  

FACE:
Mixed with Sun Rush lustre drops with my foundation (Prescriptives Skin Responsive Tint - Level 3)
MAC Select Cover-Up concealer - NC 42

EYES:
Rubenesque - lid 
Bamboo - crease
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascare in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer (my new love)
Sun Rush Lustre drops - highlight

LIPS:
Spice lipliner
Archtype lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 14, 2010)

In a hurry this morning, so I did the quick liner look from yesterday.

*Eyes:*
UD 24/7 Liner in Stash (Thick line, sub. Rosemary & Thyme, Sweet Sage, New Weed)
random black liner (thin line, close as possible to lashes)

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude + High Tea


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2010)

todays looks was very dark but pretty-

eyes-
udpp
black gps
young punk mes
pink opal pigment
lash blast mascara

cheeks-
spaced out blush
perfect topping msf

lips-
in synch liner
lollipop loving lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm still on coral overload!

Eyes: MUFE aqua cream liner in #5 as base, Melon p/m on inner lid, Electric Coral p/m in middle of lid, Nars Cordura duo (darker side) outer lid, Blanc Type to highlight and blend the shades, UD Baked on lower lashline, Stila Bronze Smudgpot to line

Cheeks: Nars Gilda layered with Nars Orgasm highliter, _this highliter makes me look sunburnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Lips: Mouth Off l/l + Chanel Genial RA + Chanel Venus glossimer


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Bronze on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
random black liner + Carbon to smudge

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 15, 2010)

Face:
MK concealers in Light Bronze and Bronze
MK Tinted Moisturizer- Bronze 2
MK Bronze 1 pressed powder

Eyes:
MK eye primer
Painterly
MK cream highlighter
MK Steel
MK Denim Frost
MK Ultimate mascara

Cheeks:
Marine Life

Lips:
Loreal Hip lip balm (forgot the name, sorry)
Temperature Rising l/l
Kumquat l/g


----------



## katred (Jun 15, 2010)

Since I mentioned it on the "spell your name with MAC eye shadows" thread, I thought I'd try a look where I used mine. (K=Knight Divine, A=All Races, T=Tilt, E=Electra)

Eyes:

Electra (centre of lid, as highlight)
All Races (inner crease and corner)
Tilt (outer lid)
Knight Divine (outer corner and lower lid)
Zinc Zone (used as liner along upper lash line)
Plushlash black

Cheeks:
Ambering Rose

Lips:
CB96


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 15, 2010)

I have Moon River Mineralize Blush, and I have concidered getting rid of it several times it has no color payoff on my NC 25/30 cheeks. Well well, I found a great use for it yesterday, eyeshadow! I used:
(MR) light side as a highlight 
(MR) pink side on the inner 1/3 of lid 
Vibrant Grape on the middle of lid
Shadowy Lady on the outer V and slightly into crease
Beautiful Pinky/Purple Daytime eye!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 16, 2010)

I decided to use one cheek product and one lip product every day for a week, and this week the lucky winners were Marine Life and Queen Bee lipglass. So, these will be incorporated in every look I do. Some days they have been virtually the only products I've used! 

Today was a simple look.

Painterly PP
Jest all over lid
Coffee eye pencil to line

Marine Life

Queen Bee


----------



## katred (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I decided to use one cheek product and one lip product every day for a week, and this week the lucky winners were Marine Life and Queen Bee lipglass. So, these will be incorporated in every look I do. Some days they have been virtually the only products I've used! 

Today was a simple look.

Painterly PP
Jest all over lid
Coffee eye pencil to line

Marine Life

Queen Bee_

 
That's a really cool challenge to set for the week! I love doing things like that. I did an "all bright l/s" week a while back and a week where I incorporated purple into every look.


----------



## she (Jun 16, 2010)

feeling inspired by my tan "today i'm a professional" cardigan- going for neutrals today

eyes:
indianwood pp
mulch e/s
teddy e/l
powersurge - waterline
embark and spiked on brows
opulash mascara

face:
warm sand blush
msfn dark

lips:
peachstock l/s
cork l/l
revealing l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 16, 2010)

I did an all out blue look today....AND wore it to the office, lol!

Eyes: Pure White c/l as base, Clear Sky Blue p/m on inner lid, Winkle e/s on mid lid, Clarity e/s on outer lid and crease, Prussian e/s on outer v, Tilt e/s above crease and vanilla p/m to highlight. I lined with Blue Peep f/l

Cheeks: Prim n Proper blush + Shell Pearl bp

Lips: High Top l/s


----------



## SuSana (Jun 17, 2010)

I have 2 today because Specktra got blocked at work so I can't do my daily check-in till night time now, if at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-June 15-

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Stila Violet smudge pot on lid
Violet pig. wet on lid
Black Tulip in crease (Color 3 quad)
Jungle Moon to darken outer v (Color 3 quad)
Vanilla to highlight
Annabelle eye dust #26 to highlight inner corners
Wolf to line

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon
Lightscapade to highlight

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Mimmy

--------------------

-June 16-

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Pollen on inner 1/3 of lid + to highlight inner corners
Bright Sunshine on rest of lid
Golden Lemon pig. over Bright Sunshine
Omega in crease
Satin Taupe in outer c
Mylar to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Orgasm
Fun & Games

Lips:
NARS Sweet Revenge



I don't think I like how Satin Taupe looks on me.  It's kind of ashy looking?  But when I wear it people tell me how green my eyes look (they're hazel), does anyone else not like ST?


----------



## she (Jun 17, 2010)

first time using a pp with no shadow over it- i had 10 minutes and a very late wednesday evening...

eyes:
fresco rose p/p
rich life pigment- outer corner and crease
designer purple e/l
opulash mascara
spiked and embark for brows

face:
msfn dark
love thing blush
ripe peach blush- to highlight

lips:
MAC gloss

actually am kinda lovin the look & have received compliments this morning


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 17, 2010)

Mixing one new item (Sweet & Punchy) in with lots of old stuff.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Soft Brown + Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Funshine


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 17, 2010)

I kept the eyes super simple today:

Eyes: BB Cobalt Ink to line all around, Lancome Hypnose mascara
Cheeks: Nars Laguana bronzer
Lips: MUFE 16L l/l + Gladiola l/s + Creme Allure dazzleglass cream


----------



## Junkie (Jun 17, 2010)

Eyes:

Coral Crepe p/p
Firespot in corner blended out 3/4
Firecracker outer corner blended in towards Firespot
Hot Hot Hot in Crease and outer V
Vanilla as highlight w/ Amber Lights patted with finger overtop
Grape p/m, smudged into upper lashes and lower lashes as eyeliner
Rimmel Spark It Up Ultraviolet liner on waterline
Rimmel Exaggerate eyeliner in Black in tightlight and overtop Ultraviolet on waterline

Cheeks:

Fleurry Blush all over 
Eversun Blush on apples
Deckchair as highlight

Lips:

Fresh Salmon l/s
Rimmel Bronze Lipgloss in #199 Sunset overtop



Quick note: Anyone else have probs with Firespot looking like Amber Lights at the end of the day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine does...what a waste...it was my first time using it too. Bah.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

seeing as how much i hated myth lippie when i first got it, i seem to be wearing it an aweful lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
cash flow paint pot
gold dusk pigment
softwash grey pigment
dazzlelight shadow
l'oreal liquid liner
maybelline full and soft mascara

cheeks-
sunbasque blush

lips-
myth


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 18, 2010)

Bare Study PP
Pinky beige from 88 palette on lid
Firecracker on outer half of lid
UD Twice Baked in outer v and crease
Shroom to highlight
Graphic Brown to line top lashes
Obviously Orange to line lower lashes, with Twice Baked smudged over it

Marine Life highlight powder

Lollipop Loving lipstick
Queen Bee lipglass


----------



## katred (Jun 18, 2010)

I recently picked up Chatterbox after years of assuming more red pinks would look tacky on me. As with many pinks/ purples that look super-intimidating in the tube, this one seems kind of understated on me. I can't figure out why, but it's something I keep noticing. 

Eyes:
Vex as highlight
Dear Cupcake over lid (found this one this week, shockingly)
Hepcat on outer lid
Mink Pink in crease
Jungle Moon in outer V
Hot Contrast (black side only) in outer V
Opulash Mascara

Cheeks:
Dainty

Lips:
Chatterbox


----------



## she (Jun 18, 2010)

nyx was having a sale so...yeah...get used to seeing me use those jumbo sticks, haha.

eyes:
nyx jumbo in milk---- love love love love it! it shows up on me with a blue sheen, i can't thank fiestyfemme enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



playful e/s (relic barbie collection)
satellite dreams e/s
beauty marked e/s- crease
light lavendar mes from devil may care duo
waveline f/l
ud oil slick e/l- lower lashes
powersurge e/l- waterline
nc35 concealer- brow highlight
opulash mascara
embark & spiked for brows

face:
msfn dark
love thing blush

lips:
funtabulous l/g


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 18, 2010)

*Eyes*
Soft Touch Rose Shimmer - base
MAC Expensive Pink - lid
MAC Creme de Miel - crease
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06 creme blush
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG IV l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_nyx jumbo in milk---- love love love love it! it shows up on me with a blue sheen, i can't thank fiestyfemme enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! I'm so thrilled to hear that you're loving this. I'll definitely be on the lookout for any other jumbo pencil shades you might be wearing! I'd love to find ways to make the other ones I have work.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 19, 2010)

Wanted to use Sweet & Punchy again, but I wanted a soft look today. Here's what I came up with:

*Eyes*
Painterly as base
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Woodwinked in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line

*Cheeks*
Trace Gold

*Lips*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Nelly711 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, it feels like I haven't posted a look in forever! School has definetely kept me busy. You ladies are rocking it with these looks....they all sound beautiful! Anyways, I have three looks to share.

*Thursdays look:*

*Eyes*
Greenstroke pp - base
Aquavert - inner lid
Humid - middle of lid
Bottle Green - outer corner
Saddle - Crease
Naked - Highlight
Smoulder - top lashline/bottom waterline

*Cheeks:*
Eversun

*Lips:*
3N lipgloss

*Yesterdays look:*

*Eyes:*
UDPP
Satin Taupe - lid
Sketch - crease
Saddle - transition color
Vanilla Pigment - highlight
Loreal Lineur Intense - top lashline
Smoulder - bottom waterline

*Cheeks:*
Sunny by Nature MSF

*Lips:*
Syrup l/s
Pinkarat - l/g

*Todays look:*

*Eyes:*
UDPP
Hypnotizing - lid
100 Strokes - crease
Signed Sealed - outer corner
Brule - Highlight
Carbon - smudged on top lashline
Smoulder - waterline

*Cheeks:*
Nars Lovejoy

*Lips:*
Modesty l/s
Babysparks l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2010)

todays looks was a bit lazy because i just used a pre made quad!

eyes-
udpp
tempting quad 
l'oreal liquid liner
lash blast mascara

cheeks-
petticoat msf

lips-
cult of cherry gloss


----------



## she (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Yay! I'm so thrilled to hear that you're loving this. I'll definitely be on the lookout for any other jumbo pencil shades you might be wearing! I'd love to find ways to make the other ones I have work._

 






i've been really pleased with how long they last (as long as i stay out of the blazing northeast sun) even without udpp underneath. i tried to pick up some unusual ones to see how the forumlas differ. stay tuned!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I don't think I like how Satin Taupe looks on me.  It's kind of ashy looking?  But when I wear it people tell me how green my eyes look (they're hazel), does anyone else not like ST?_

 
I wouldn't call it ashy looking, but Satin Taupe definitely looks different on me than it does in the pan. In the pan, it has quite a bit of purple and looks very cool, but when I put it on, it somehow looks more red, especially if I use it on the lid. I always use a base (usually TFSI + Painterly) so it's not like it's my skintone coming through. I don't know, Satin Taupe is a weird color. I still like it though, and it makes my hazel eyes pop too!


----------



## she (Jun 21, 2010)

eyes:
french fries nyx jumbo pencil (a suitable dupe for richground fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, maybe with a bit less red undertone)
patina e/s
cut to finish e/s
beauty burst e/s (crease)
powersurge e/l
opulash mascara
embark & spiked- brows
pearl ccb (highlight)

face:
warm sand blush
msfn dark
comfort msf

lips:
cork l/l
peachstock l/s
revealing l/g


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I have 2 today because Specktra got blocked at work so I can't do my daily check-in till night time now, if at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think I like how Satin Taupe looks on me.  It's kind of ashy looking?  But when I wear it people tell me how green my eyes look (they're hazel), does anyone else not like ST?_

 


I got it because I had heard so many good thing about it and how it was a must have . I don't like it I actually regret buying it I cant get it to work for my skin tone.


----------



## katred (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm trying to make a point of pulling out things I haven't worn in a while. The lippie, in this case. 

Eyes:

Manila paper as a highlight and over middle of lid
Lucky Green on insde lid
Sumptuous Olive on outer lid
Shale in the outer crease
Fluidline in black black on upper lash line
Opulash

Cheeks:

Marine Life 

Lips:

Neo SciFi


----------



## SuSana (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I wouldn't call it ashy looking, but Satin Taupe definitely looks different on me than it does in the pan. In the pan, it has quite a bit of purple and looks very cool, but when I put it on, it somehow looks more red, especially if I use it on the lid. I always use a base (usually TFSI + Painterly) so it's not like it's my skintone coming through. I don't know, Satin Taupe is a weird color. I still like it though, and it makes my hazel eyes pop too!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_I got it because I had heard so many good thing about it and how it was a must have . I don't like it I actually regret buying it I cant get it to work for my skin tone._

 
I'm glad I'm not the only one!  I can't describe it.  It just looks weird on me.  

silentstorm143: You can always sell it or swap it here!  Don't keep it if you don't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm glad this came with a quad & I didn't buy it individually cause I would probably be mad about it too.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not really sure if all these colors worked together but whatever it looked fine to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Naked Lunch on lid
Omega in the crease
Phloof! to highlight
Designer Purple p/g to line upper & lower lashlines

Cheeks:
Instant Chic + Dainty

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Boy Bait


----------



## she (Jun 22, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
milk- nyx jumbo
slate- nyx jumbo; outer corner
expensive pink e/s- inner and center
black tied e/s- outer corner
blacktrack f/l
almost noir p/g- lower lash line
nw25 chromographic pencil- tear duct
nc45 concealer- brow highlight
embark & spiked- brows

face:
warm sand blush
msfn dark

lips:
plum l/l
peachstock l/s
ample pink l/g

turned out to look like summer makeup with a kick


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2010)

Another "lipstick that time forgot" day. I don't know why I don't wear this one more often. Now that I see it again, I like it a lot.

Eyes:

Rosy Outlook as highlight and on inner lid
Nocturnelle on outer lid
Shale on inner crease (this looked kind of brown next to the others)
Charred Mauve GPS on outside corner, blended along outside brow bone)
Fluidline on upper lash line and a little on outside lower lid
Fascinating on lower water line
Plushlash in black (upper lashes only)

Cheeks:
Dame

Lips:
Craving


----------



## she (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I'm not really sure if all these colors worked together but whatever it looked fine to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Naked Lunch on lid
Omega in the crease
Phloof! to highlight
*Designer Purple p/g to line upper & lower lashlines*

Cheeks:
Instant Chic + Dainty

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
Boy Bait_

 
i'm sure it looked fantastic, that designer purple is my fav- it's such a dynamic shade!


----------



## January (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't posted in this thread forever!!

Love this look today...

Eyes:
Taupographic Shadestick
Twinks e/s on the lid and under the lower lashline
Star Violet e/s in the crease
Smut e/s in the outer V
Vapour e/s for brow highlight
Blacktrack Fluidline to line

Cheeks:
Dainy

Lips:
Life's A Breeze LL
Pervette 
Underage


----------



## January (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I don't think I like how Satin Taupe looks on me.  It's kind of ashy looking?  But when I wear it people tell me how green my eyes look (they're hazel), does anyone else not like ST?_

 
I love Satin Taupe.... at first I hated it, but I agree with Fiesty Femme. It's best with a base. I really really like it with Constructivist paintpot if you have that.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 22, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Soft Brown + Fashion Groupie in crease
Fig.1 in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Stila Purple Tang to line (sub. Permaplum)

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Flirt Candy Grapefruit (sub. Prrr)


----------



## Nelly711 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Eyes:*
UDPP
Coco Pigment - lid
Smut - Crease
Carbon - top lashline
Vanilla Pigment - browbone

*Cheeks:*
Notable

*Lips:*
Bare Truth l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 23, 2010)

*Eyes*
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD 24/7 in Lucky to line (sub. Rich Ground)

*Cheeks*
Joie-De-Vivre

*Lips*
Funshine


----------



## she (Jun 23, 2010)

eyes:
udpp
french fries nyx jumbo 
delft p/p
mulch e/s
teal pigment
waveline f/l
studio fix mascara
nc35- brow highlight
embark & spiked for brows

face:
msfn dark
comfort msf
love thing blush
ripe peach- to highlight

lips:
cork l/l
wet, wild, wonderful l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2010)

This week is Pink Swoon and L'Oreal "Forever Young" glamshine week!

I wore this out to lunch with my mother.

Painterly PP
Mystery in crease, outer v
Jest layered over Mystery, all over lid
Makeup Store "Invitation" eye pencil (sub Phone Number)

Pink Swoon

L'Oreal Forever Young glamshine gloss


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 24, 2010)

Soft, grey smokey look today.

Benefit Skinny Jeans creaseless cream shadow
Copperplate on lid
Blanc Type on browbone and inner corners
Phone Number to line

Pink Swoon on cheeks

L'Oreal Forever Young glamshine gloss


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2010)

eyes-
udpp
coral crepe paint pot
royal flush pigment
steamy shadow
dazzlelight shadow

cheeks-
superdruper natural blush

lips-
lush and bright lip gelee


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 24, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Spiritualized p/g over lid
Phloof e/s crease, highlight


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 25, 2010)

Loving today's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Painterly p/p as base
Goldmine e/s over most of lid
Bronze e/s outer half of lid
Coppering e/s in crease, outer V
Vanilla e/s to blend
Grain e/s highlight
NC15/NW20 chromagraphic pencil on lower waterline

Warmed MSF on cheeks


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

todays look-

eyes-
udpp
greenstroke paint pot
hynotising shadow
grape pigment
vellum shadow
rave liner
lash blast mascara

cheeks-
smooth merge msf

lips-
lollipop loving

not really loving my make up today to be honest!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 26, 2010)

Fresco Rose p/p as base
Sunset B e/s over lid
Paradisco e/s crease
Shroom e/s h/l

Blonde MSF on cheeks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2010)

*Eyes:*
UD YDK on lid (sub. Subtle p/m, not sure of a perm dupe)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Bourbon to line (sub. any dark brown liner)

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Shy Girl (Love this! It makes my lips so glowy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## poirot0153 (Jun 27, 2010)

I finally hit pan on Shroom, and surprisingly I hit pan on my Mineralize Foundation SPF 15, too.  It took years to hit pan on Shroom and only a few months on the foundation.  I guess this thread is doing it's job. LOL

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Shroom - brow highlight
Skintone 2 - lid
Bamboo - crease
Notorierty - outer V
Fyrinnae Fruitcake - dabbed on center of lid
Photogravure - upper lashline
Stila Topaz - waterline

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Other Worldly - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Cork lip liner
Archtype - lipstick
Naked Space - lipglass


----------



## PlatinumV (Jun 28, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faces eyeshadow primer
Lancome black pencil along superior lashline
From inner to outer corner of eyelids:
- 1/3 MAC Violet pigment
- 1/3 MAC Cornflower pigment
- 1/3 MAC Bell Bottom Blue pigment
- crease MAC Deep Truth e/s
- as highlither MAC Vapour
Givenchy Eye Fly mascara, black

*Face*
Clinique Almost Powder Make Up in Fair
MUFE concealer palette
KIKO sculpting trio in Bonne Mine Pink
MUFE HD Powder

*Lips*
Lipbalm


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2010)

eyes-
udpp
cahs flow paint pot
golden lemon pigment
vibrant grape shadow
shroom shadow
l'oreal liquid liner
opulash mascara

cheeks-
springsheen blush

lips-
electric fuchsia gloss


----------



## she (Jun 28, 2010)

easy monday!

eyes:
coral crepe p/p
mythology e/s- inner and center
cut to finish e/s- outer corner
waveline f/l
nw25 chromograhic pencil- tear duct
opulash mascara

face:
msfn dark
ripe peach blush

lips:
chestnut l/l
peachstock l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2010)

*Eyes:*
UD Underground on lid (sub. any shimmery taupe)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Bourbon to line (sub. any dark shimmery brown)

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
English Accents


----------



## January (Jun 28, 2010)

Eyes:

Beige-ing Shadestick
All That Glitters on the lid
Fig 1 in the crease
Plum Dressing on the outer half of the lid
Nocturnelle in the outer V

L'oreal Liner Intense to line

Cheeks:
Well Dressed

Lips:
Creme D'Nude 
Cultured lipglass


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 28, 2010)

Brights today:

Eyes: Painterly as base, Aquadisiac on inner lid, teal shade from Stila Doll'd Up on outer lid, Amber lights e/s in outer crease, Goldmine e/s in inner crease, Espresso in outer v, Stila Bronze smudgepot to line

Cheeks: Nars Deep Throat blush

Lips: Lollipop Lovin l/s layered with Fleurry of Fun l/g


----------



## Junkie (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried to copy someone's FOTD that was posted 5 days ago....the eyes and face anyways, not the lips - his were nude.

Eyes: 
-Ardene eyeshadow in Berry Darling all over lid, blended out
-Ardene eyeshadow in Flirty Plum over top, blended right before the end of the first
-MAC Young Punk MES all over lid stopped before the crease and swept down into the outer V and lower lashline all the way to the tearduct
-Annabelle pigment in Prism in inner corners
-Ardene eyeshadow in Butter Yellow as highlight
-Annabelle Buff Naked to clean up edges and under eyes
-Rimmel Spark It Up! liner in Ultraviolet in tightline and waterline 
-Rimmel Exaggerate eyeliner in black following that overtop
-Maybelline The Falsies mascara in Blackest Black

Cheeks:
-NYC Mosiac blush in Rose Glow
-MAC MSF Northern Lights as contour
-No name 28 blush palette in A7 (ebay palette - I give mine numbers and letters depending on the row/column), similar to MAC Full Fuschia or Azalea, right on apples

Lips: 
-Revlon Matte lipstick in Pink About It
-Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lipgloss in Let's Jam overtop
-Make Up Forever Diamond Powder in 91003 (irredescent purple) patted on lower lip in center


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 29, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX j/p in Dark Brown as base
Aromaleigh Asphalt on lid (sheer black w/pink & gold sparkle, looks more brown over brown base)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line, smudged out with NYX Dark Brown

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Face:
MK bronze 1 and bronze 2 concealers
MK bronze 2 pressed powder

Eyes:
MK primer
Painterly
Bold and Brazen
Saddle
MK Black liner
Covergirl lashblast length mascara

Lips:
80% l/l
Milani Whisper l/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Jun 29, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Paradisco e/s all over lid
Off The Page e/s outer half
Expensive Pink e/s crease
Woodwinked e/s outer V
Grain e/s highlight


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

subtle eyes with bright lips today.

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, All that Glitters on inner lid, Tan p/m on outer lid, Embark e/s to darken outer v, Blanc Type to highlight, UD Bourbon 24/7 to line

Cheeks: Nars Laguana blush layered with a tiny bit of Orgasm Illuminator

Lips: Trimmed in Pink l/l + Impassioned l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 30, 2010)

Trying to decide if I needed to order Aromaleigh Asphalt e/s before they close for good, and after two days of wear, I've decided I don't need it. So on to new colors tomorrow, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Constructivist p/p as base
Aromaleigh Asphalt on lid (sheer black w/pink & gold sparkle)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Zero to line + smudged out with NYX Dark Brown

*Cheeks:*
Stila CC in Lillium (neutral pink)

*Lips:*
VGV l/s


----------



## she (Jul 1, 2010)

i am flying to california for the 1st time today so this needs to stick. simple and ultra moisturized.

*eyes:*
indianwood p/p
blacktrack f/l
pearl ccb (brow highlight)
opulash mascara

*face:*
love thing blush
ripe peach blush ombre
msfn dark

*lips:*
plum l/l
plink! l/s
ample pink l/g


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 1, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Patina e/s all over lid
Saddle e/s crease, outer V
Espresso e/s outer V
Omega e/s inner crease
Vanilla e/s to blend
Orb e/s under brow

Warmed MSF on cheeks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2010)

These bronzey shades really make my eyes pop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Indianwood p/p as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Amber Lights in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Lucky to line (sub. Rich Ground)

*Cheeks:*
So Sweet, So Easy

*Lips:*
Speed Dial


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 2, 2010)

On my usual neutral kick due to work...

Painterly as base
Patina e/s lid
Copperplate e/s crease, outer V
Espresso e/s outer V
Omega e/s inner crease
Orb e/s blend
Retrospeck e/s under brow bone

Cantaloupe on cheeks


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 2, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Indianwood p/p as base
Stila Prize on lid (sub. any shimmery yellow-gold)
Soft Brown in crease
Go in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 3, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Bare Study p/p as base
Bold & Brazen on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Ud Lucky to line (sub. Rich Ground)

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 3, 2010)

Painterly as base
Aquavert e/s over lid
Satellite Dreams e/s crease, outer V
Parfait Amour e/s inner crease
Top Hat e/s outer V
Crystal Avalanche e/s highlight


----------



## January (Jul 5, 2010)

My favorite neutral combo!

Eyes...
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch lid
Sable crease
Twinks outer V and under lashes

L'oreal Rapid Black Intense liner

Cheeks
Blushbaby

Lips
Lazy Day (since I ran out of Angel)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 5, 2010)

warm and neutral for today.

Eyes - Blonde's Gold on lid, Star Violet e/s in the crease, Smoke Signal p/m in outer v, Expensive Pink e/s in outer lid, Blanc Type to highlight and Microviolet f/l to line

Cheeks - X-Rocks

Lips - Craving l/s layered with Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2010)

Eyes:
Amber lights es (lid)
Bronze es (crease)
Ricepaper es (highlight)
Fluideline (top lashline) and kohl (waterline)
Mascara

Cheeks:
Light over dark (bronzer)
Dainty (apples)
Nuance (highlight)

Lips:
Chatterbox lipstick


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 6, 2010)

It's been so hot here lately I haven't worn any makeup to speak of. But today I decided to put on some of mt Pret a Papier things. I like it!

Bare Study PP
Tissueweight all over lid
Gazette grey in crease, outer v
Uniform technakohl to line

Instant Chic blush

Flattering mattene


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm finding myself using the same few products lately... I don't think I'm in a rut; it's just so hot out that I barely want to think about what I put on. Still, I'm loving these looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
Indianwood p/p as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
UD Lucky to line (sub. Rich Ground)

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Funshine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_My favorite neutral combo!

Eyes...
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch lid
Sable crease
Twinks outer V and under lashes

L'oreal Rapid Black Intense liner

Cheeks
Blushbaby

Lips
Lazy Day (since I ran out of Angel)_

 
Borrowing your look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown + Sable in crease
Twinks in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Blushbaby

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## January (Jul 7, 2010)

Yay FiestyFemme!!! I used Soft Brown to blend out too... forgot to list that part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's look... simple, since yesterday my make up was out of control for the Ke$ha and Rihanna concert (ammmazing)

Eyes:
Painterly PP
Patina on the lid
Soft Brown in the crease
Handwritten in the outer V and lower lashline

Cheeks:
Stark Naked 
By Candlelight MSF

L'Oreal Rapid Black Intense Liner

Lips:
Viva Glam V


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2010)

Today's look!!!!

Eyes:
Two Faced Shadow Insurance
MAC Bright Sunshine e/s (inner 1/3 lid and lower lashline)
MAC Steamy e/s (outer 2/3 lid and lower lashline)
MUFE # 60 e/s ( outer v and crease)
Loreal Lineur Intense liquid liner in Carbon Black (upper lashline)
Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner in Deepest Black (lower water liner)
MAC Cork e/s (to blend)
MAC Brule e/s (underbrow highlight)
MAC Prep and Prime Lash (I cant say how much I love this stuff!!! I use less falsies since finding this product!!)
Christian Dior DiorShow Mascara in Black 


FACE:
Korres Vitamin E Face Primer
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Walnut (oil free formula)
MUFE HD Powder
MAC Pinch Me blush



LIPS:
MAC Cork l/l
MAC Call My Bluff l/s
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Beige (just in the center of the lips)


----------



## Door (Jul 10, 2010)

I tried to copy the In the Groove look "On the Scene":
Eyes: 
UDPP 
Bare Study PP
UD Kiddie Pool inner part of lid and crease
MAC Wedge and All That Glitters mixed outer part of lid
MAC Vanilla under brow bone
Fluidline Blacktrack
Opulash
Brow set gel Beguile

Face:
MAC Mineralize SPF 15 foundation NC15
Coastal Scents Silica Powder
MAC Blonde MSF
Benefit One hot minute

Lips: Viva Glam V l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 10, 2010)

*Eyes:*
UD Half Baked on lid (sub. any shimmery gold)
UD Baked in crease (sub. Amber Lights)
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
lipbalm


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2010)

Eyes
Groundwork Paint Pot
Two to Glow MES Duo - beigey pink marble all over lid and gold side mid to outer corner
Museum Bronze Pigment in outer V
Black Karat liner on upper lid
Below Ground GPS on lower lash line

Cheeks
Marine Life
Stereo Rose 

Lips
Sephora something Praline lip liner
Thrills lipstick
Utterly Posh Dazzleglass

I may try this look again tomorrow with Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 11, 2010)

Boring look, but it is too hot to be inspired right now.

Bare Study PP
Shroom from lash to brow
Buckwheat in crease and outer v (this is a really lovely eyeshadow... so glad I remembered it today)
Black mascara (of course)

Instant chic blush

Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## kittykit (Jul 12, 2010)

Wore this to my bachelorette party last Saturday

*Eyes*
Too Faced Shadows Insurance
Bare Canvas paint
Nylon (inner corner)
Silverthorn (outer corner)
Knight Divine (over the crease)
Vanilla (highlight)
UD 24/7 Zero

*Cheeks*
Prim & Proper

*Lips*
Sweetie l/s, Nice Kitty l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 12, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Dazzlelight on lid
Cork in crease
Romp in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
just lip balm


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2010)

Eyes...
Dirty GPS
Patina on lid
Wedge in crease
Mystery in outer V
Dazzlelight in the tearduct

Stubborn Brown pencil to line lower lashes
L'Oreal Rapid Black Intense Liner to line upper lashes

Cheeks...
Well Dressed

Lips...
Lazy Day


----------



## she (Jul 13, 2010)

i am blaming my lazy look on the rain

*eyes:*
coral crepe p/p
cut to finish  e/s
ud oil slick e/l
studio fix mascara- black fix
embark and spike for brows

*face:*
msfn dark
orange matte e/s for blush

*lips:*
cork l/l
peachstock l/s
wet, wild, wonderful l/g


----------



## January (Jul 13, 2010)

Eyes...
Beige-ing Shadestick
Naked pigment all over lid
Tempting eyeshadow on lid 
Plum Dressing in the crease

L'Oreal Rapid Black Intense Liner to line upper lashes

Cheeks...
By Candlelight MSF highlight
Blushbaby

Lips...
Myself


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Tempting on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line, smudged with NYX Black

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 14, 2010)

The heat is so unbearable that I rarely have the energy or desire to do any makeup but today I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

Eyes:
*TFSI
Love to Love MES (beige all over, bronze lid and blended into crease, brown to darken outer corner and to line upper and lower lashlines)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:
*nothing, I can't bear the thought of anything on my face in this heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blech...
*Lips:
*Hush Hush tendertone


----------



## kittykit (Jul 14, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Bare Canvas
Nylon inner corner
Sumptuous Olive on lid
Carbon on crease and to line
Vanilla highlight
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express

*Cheeks*
Cubic

*Lips*
Blooming Lovely


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 14, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
UD Lucky to line (sub. Rich Ground)

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Jazzed


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2010)

*Eyes*
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Blonde's Gold Pigment over lid
Tea Time Pigment in outer V
Spare Change liner

*Cheeks*
Comfort MSF
Stereo Rose MSF

*Lips*
Light That Fire! Lipglass


----------



## katred (Jul 15, 2010)

Decided to try out a couple of new additions with a couple of old favourites:

*Eyes*
Dazzlelight e/s as highlight
Goldmine e/s on inner 2/3 of lid
Contrast e/s very lightly on outer 1/3 of lid and outer part of crease
Later p/g in outer V and along outer part of lower lid
Plushlash

*Cheeks*
Hullaballoo b/p
Tenderling

*Lips*
Liquid Lurex l/s (I'm falling in love)


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Jumbo Pencil/French Fries - lid
Patina - lid
Bronze - crease
Handwritten - outer v
Dipdown f/l - upper lashline

*Cheeks:*
Optimistic Orange creme blush
Stereo Rose lightly dusted on top

*Lips:*
Creme Anglaise creamsheen glass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Coco p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + smudged with NYX Black

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2010)

Today i really shopped my stash and went back to Decemebr 2007 

Eyes:
Engaging mes (lid)
Manor from the Royal Assets: 6 Metalic eyes (crease)
Feline kohl power
Mascara

Cheeks:
Dollymix
Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in Bronze 

Lips:
Concealer
Aristo-Chic 
Splendid Lipglass (both from Holiday lip bag 07)


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

i haven't posted here in ages! partly because i haven't been wearing as much make up and partly because i can't remember the names of things recenbtly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyes-
udpp
greengrease gps
vintage gold pigment
carbon shadow
vanilla pigment
l'oreal black liquid liner
cg lash blast mascara

cheeks-
stereo rose
nars orgasm blush

lips-
super sequin


----------



## katred (Jul 16, 2010)

I was pretty happy with the way that this one worked out. I adore purples, so I really indulged myself. This all came because someone suggested the lip combo on another forum. 

*Eyes*
Pink Opal pigment as highlighter
Silverthorn on inner part of lid
Crystal on middle of lid
Parfait Amour on outer lid and slightly into outer crease
Very Violet on inner crease down to the inner corner
Beautiful Iris lightly on centre of crease, blended up to the brow bone
Black track fluidline on upper lash line
Smolder eye kohl on lower lashline (with PA and BI blended below)
Opulash

*Cheeks*
Hang Loose

*Lips*
Lavender Whip l/s
I Want Candy dg/c


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 16, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Satin Taupe on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla from crease to brow
Shroom to highlight brow arch & tearduct
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That
Going Casual


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 17, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Brule on lid
Copperplate in crease
Soft Brown to blend out crease + add warmth
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this! I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a backup...)


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been traveling quite bit the last few weeks.  This has been my go-to look lately.  Still hooked on Refined Golden bronzer.  

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Patina - lid
Mulch - outer V
Bamboo - crease
Shroom - brow highlight

Orpheus eye kohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Taupe - contour
So Sweet, So Easy - apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lip liner
Rose Maiden lipstick
Cha Cha lipgloss


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 18, 2010)

*Eyes*
MAC Cakeshop - base
MAC Warm Chill - lid
MAC Satin Taupe - crease
MAC Dark Edge - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
MAC Orpheus - lower lashline
Estee Lauder DoubleWear brown mascara

*Cheeks*
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Petticoat
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
Madina Milano l/g (unnamed)


----------



## katred (Jul 19, 2010)

It's raining and dreary today, so I went for a more sombre, plum-based look rather than anything too summery. Plus I absolutely love plummy colours

*Eyes*
Manila Paper as highlight and on inner 1/3 of lid
Hot Contrast (marbled side) on centre of lid
Deep Purple p/m on outside, blended out to create a smoky effect
Smolder Eye Kohl on upper and lower lash lines
Charred Mauve gps on lower lid
Plushlash

*Cheeks*
Azalea Blossom b/o

*Lips*
Riveting l/s


----------



## she (Jul 19, 2010)

*eyes:*
dark brown nyx jumbo pencil
mulch e/s
dark purple shadow- devil may care mes
blacktrack f/l
nc45 concealer- brow highlight
powersurge e/l- waterline
nw25 chromographic pencil
embark & spiked for brows

*face:*
comfort msf
love thing blush
ripe peach blush

*lips:*
plum l/l
loud and lovely l/g
flurry of fun l/g


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2010)

A more colorful work for Monday, even though I'm at work... since it's raining and I wanted something fun.

Eyes...
Beige-ing Shadestick
Dazzlelight (inner corners and brow highlight)
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Juxt on inner part of lid to tone it down
Star Violet in the crease
Sketch in outer V and under lashes

L'Oreal Intense Liner

Cheeks...
Blushbaby
Stereo Rose

Lips...
High Tea


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ Sounds lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Patina on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That
Going Casual


----------



## she (Jul 20, 2010)

*eyes*:
milk- nyx jumbo
delft p/p
atlantic blue e/s- nyx (over milk)
black tied e/s (over delft)
waveline f/l
opulash mascara- bad bad black
nc35 concealer- brow highlight
embark & spiked- brows

*face*:
love thing blush
comfort msf
dark msfn

*lips:*
chestnut l/l
peachstock l/s
instant gold l/g


----------



## glamorjunkie (Jul 20, 2010)

Eyes
Nyx jumbo pencil in black bean
Mac Young Punk on lid
Crease Mac Stars N Rockets
Used Mac Bisque to blend Crease
Used Mac Dazzlelight to highlight
Kat Von D Sugar Skull from Memento Mori collection on inner corner of eyes
Urban Decay liners in Ransom and Gunmetal for bottom lash line and applied Sugar Skull over that
Dior Black Mascara 

Face
Dior Airflash
BE Mineral Veil
Lorac blush in Hot  & Spicy

Lips
The body shop lip butter in Sweet Lemon
Mac Viva Glam Gaga
Lorac Couture Shine in Trend Setter


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2010)

Since I wore Riveting yesterday, I decided to try to stick with Glaze lipsticks for a while, since it's a finish that I often find gets ignored. 

*Eyes*

Style Black GPS all along brow bone and into both corners and crease
Teal Blue e/s on lid
Smolder Eye Kohl alone lower waterline
Later p/m just below smolder

*Cheeks*
Strada blush
Perfect Topping msf

*Lips*
Bubbles l/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 20, 2010)

Green-ish look:

Eyes: MUFE #22 as base (green), Rated R e/s in inner lid, Green Brown p/m on lid, Espresso and Embark in the crease, Wedge above the crease, Blanc Type to highlight

Cheeks: Nars Deep Throat blush

Lips: Lollipop Lovin l/s + Sock Hop l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_A more colorful work for Monday, even though I'm at work... since it's raining and I wanted something fun.

Eyes...
Beige-ing Shadestick
Dazzlelight (inner corners and brow highlight)
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Juxt on inner part of lid to tone it down
Star Violet in the crease
Sketch in outer V and under lashes

L'Oreal Intense Liner

Cheeks...
Blushbaby
Stereo Rose

Lips...
High Tea_

 
Loved this look so I wanted to re-create it today. I wouldn't have thought to pair Sweet & Punchy with Star Violet, but I really like the way this turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
UD PP as base
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Juxt over S&P on inner 1/3 of lid
Star Violet in crease
Sketch in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Stila Purple Tang to line (sub. Permaplum)

*Cheeks:*
Peaches
Pink Opal p/m to highlight

*Lips:*
Jazzed


----------



## SuSana (Jul 20, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP + Painterly on lid
All That Glitters + Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulled Cider in outer v
Nylon to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Stereo Rose MSF <---that is really stash shopping cause I've had it for years but always used it sparingly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lips:
Live and Dye l/g


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2010)

Continuing with my "glaze" theme...

*Eyes*
Vanilla e/s all over eye, from lid to brow
Bio Green e/s (PRO) in a thick, cruved line along the upper lashline, swept up at the sides
Blacktrack Fluidline following the same line as the BG, but underneath, closer to the lashes (so the eye is basically two stripes)
Fascinating eye kohl along lower waterline
Opulash (upper lashes only)

*Cheeks*
Lightscapade MSF
Hipness blush (from Fafi)

*Lips*
Flash N Dash l/s (also Fafi... guess it was that kind of day)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 22, 2010)

I dis a girly look today coz I was wearing a pastel pink top.

Eyes: Painterly p/p as base, Goldmine on inner lid, Illegal Cargo on mid lid, Cranberry on outer lid, MUFE #9 in the crease and Solar White to highlight. I lined the lower lahsline with UD Baked 24/7 and the upper lashline with Microviolet f/l

Cheeks: Nars Desired and Pearl Blossom bp

Lips: Nars Roman Holiday l/s


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 22, 2010)

EYES:
Girl Friendly paint pot

Style Snob - lid
Sable - outer third of lid
Seedling - crease
Mylar - brow highlight
Naked Lunch - brow highlight
Beauty Marked - upper lashline (on top of Raven eye kohl)
Raven eye kohl - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline

Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Very Black
Cover Girl Lash Blast Lenght in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden Bronzer
Taupe - contour
Plum du Bois - apples of cheeks
By Candlelight MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Whirl lip liner
Going Casual cremesheen glass


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally, a day where a) I didn't have to get up at 5.15 a.m. or b) it's too hot for makeup!

Painterly PP
Cut to Fit on lid
Dazzlelight on inner corners and brow bone
Handwritten in crease
Coffee eye pencil to line

By Candlelight MSF
Hipness blush

Jazzed lipstick


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2010)

Days 4 & 5 of my work week of glaze lipsticks

#1
*Eyes*
Dazzlelight
Melon on lid
Golden Lemon on inner corner (blended out)
Mink & Sable (outer corner)
Satin Taupe (outer V)
Blacktrack fluidline
Plushlash

*Cheeks*
Petticoat msf

*Lips*
Spiced Tea

Normally, ST is more brown than I would use, but I find there's a pinkish undertone that comes out on my lips. 

#2
*Eyes*
Rosy Outlook as highlight
Perky on lid
Hot Hot Hot on outer part of lid and in outer crease
Blacktrack fluidline
Plushlash

*Cheeks*
Marine Life

*Lips*
Phlox

A lot of people had trouble getting Phlox to show up, but I find it gives my lips a gorgeous pink "glow". Subtle, but definitely visible.


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2010)

Eyes: 
Painterly PP
Satin Taupe on lid and under lashes
Twinks on outer half of lid
Smut in the outer V
All blended through crease

Stila kajal in Onyx on waterline

Cheeks:
Well Dressed
By Candlelight MSF for highlight

Lips:
Viva Gaga


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 23, 2010)

After more than a year of fighting with my stubborn lashes I went and got them perm-curled... Now I can't stop looking into any mirrors I pass! Yay for curled lashes that stay curled more than an hour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday:
*Eyes:
*TFSI
Love to Love MES (dark brown on the lid, cream as highlight)
Rich Life pigment (outer corner and outer crease)
Blacktrack mixed with Rich Ground fluidline (lower and upper lashline, winged)
Gilded White powerpoint eye pencil (to highlight tearduct area)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:
*just Smashbox Anti-shine
*Lips:
*Chanel Pin-up glossimer

Today:
*Eyes:
*TFSI
Mosscape paintpot (lid)
Chartreuse pigment (lid, foiled with FIX+)
Calm, Cool & Collected MES (dark green in outer third and outer crease)
Vanilla (highlight)
Universal Mix pigment (over Vanilla as highlight, fixed by patting a FIX+ dampened brush over it)
Bourjois 57 Noir Émeraude duochrome eyeliner (lower lashline, smudged and topped with leftover Chartreuse)
Fascinating eye kohl (to highlight tearduct area)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
tiniest amount of Dainty MB fixed with FIX+
*Lips:
*Baby Sparks dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 23, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base + on waterline
Naked p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Copperclast p/m in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Next To Nothing over NYX Milk on waterline
Smolder + NYX Black to line

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Revlon Soft Nude (sub. Creme D'Nude or Peachstock - what I've heard it compared to)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2010)

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Et Tu Bouquet? eyeshadow
Later pigment in outer v
Rapid Black eyeliner
Opulash on upper lashes
Fiberwig Tiny Wiper on lower lashes

*Cheeks*
Band of Roses blush
Afterdusk blush as highlighter
Comfort MSF for contour

*Lips*
Soft Pause l/s


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 23, 2010)

Great challenge! It happens to me far too often that I don't wear things I absolutely love because they are limited edition, or because they were very expensive... I might as well enjoy them while they are still 'fresh'. And who knows; with all these collections coming out, I might gather some new faves!


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm loving this challenge!

I gathered all of my MAC lippies together and decided to build looks around them. I challenged myself to wear a different lippie every day until each one has been used at least once

I wore  I like It Like That today - love that shade - and decided to do a purple and pink look.

Eyes:

UD EPP from brow bone to lashes
NW40 Studio Finish Concealer under brow to crease and also over brow to tame unruly brows
Rubenesque p/p on lid
Warm/Cozy shadestick over Rubenesque
Da Bling e/s inner lid w/252 brush
Sushi Flower e/s outer lid w/252 brush
Saddle upper crease
Seedy Pearl: highlight brow, inner tear duct
Shadowy lady outer v and crease, liner waterline

Great lash black mascara

Select SPF 15 NC50 Foundation
MSFN Dark
NC45 Studio Concealer

Cheeks: Petticoat MSF cheek highlight
So Ceylon: bronzer
Vintage Grape Blush Ombre

I Like It Like That l/s
Plum l/l

Yesterday I wore almost the same look except I didn't use the shadestick.

I had no idea shadesticks boosted the intensity of shadows like Sushi Flower (which is sooo weak on the lid).

I will continue to use a shadestick when I use shades that look vibrant in the pan but have hardly any color payoff.

I def. will not purchase Sushi Flower again.

Too much effort for such a nominal color pay off.

Yesterday I  wore the same look but instead of Shadowy lady I used Young Punk e/s through the crease on top of Bat Black ccb and Coconutty l/s with Chestnut l/l.

I'm going to continue using items from my stash because I def. have too much makeup that never gets used.

Nat


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 24, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Blue Brown p/m in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder + NYX Black smudged over to line

*Cheeks:*
Sunbasque

*Lips:*
Hot N Saucy Tendertone


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eyes: 
TFSI
Greenstroke p/p
Gilded Green p/g (inner lid)
Spiritualize p/g (outer lid)
Bough Grey e/s (crease)
Knight Divine e/s (outer V)
Nanogold and Hoppin' e/s (highlight)

Lips:
Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine


----------



## SuSana (Jul 25, 2010)

I think FiestyFemme posted this eye combo a while ago (I'm too lazy to go back & look)

Eyes:
Painterly
Sweet & Punchy on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Woodwinked in outer v
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Benefit Sugarbomb

Lips:
C-thru l/g


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 25, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Love to Love MES (bronze fioled with FIX+ on the lid, dark brown on the outer third)
Soba (to blend crease)
Teddy eye kohl (lower and upper lashline, tightline)
Gilded White powerpoint eye pencil (to highlight tearduct area)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:
*Prep+Prime Face Protect SPF 50
Prep+Prime Transparent Finishing Powder
Shy Beauty BPB
Sculpt sculpting powder
*Lips:
*Luminary lustreglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 25, 2010)

I did a very summery-look today and got a lot of compliments.  I wore Firecracker for the first time since I bought it.  I am also still on my Refined Golden bronzer 'kick'.  If I keep this up, I just may hit pan next year sometime...LOL. 

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Sand & Sun - entire lid
Firecracker - dabbed on outer third of lid
Bamboo - crease
Blanc Type - brow highlight

Browborder technakohl - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black (LOVE!)
Maybelline Lash Stilletto in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden Bronzer
Taupe - contour

LIPS:
Hover lip liner (LOVE!)
Cha Cha lipglass (already used up one-third of the tube)


----------



## SuSana (Jul 25, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP + Painterly
Goldmine on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Coco Beach pig. lightly over Soft Brown in crease and darker in outer v
Blanc Type to highlight brow
Nylon to highlight inner corners
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Creme D' Nude l/s
She-Gold l/g


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 25, 2010)

I stayed home today to read.  I couldn't put this book down.  I finally took a break and decided to play with some new products from my CCO trip . I did a _very_ purple eye look.

*new to me product from recent CCO trip

*Eyes*
*Violet pigment on lid (wet with Fix+) 
Lilac Crushed Pigment Color from Stacked 1 on inner lid (Oh I wish they had named these!)
*Push the Edge pigment in outer V and crease
Soft Brown e/s to blend outer edges of crease - new -Just bought this Friday
*Social Climber e/s from Graphic Garden palette
Charred Mauve GPS as liner on upper and lower lash line and tightlined
Designer Purple liner on top of Charred Mauve on upper lashline
Opulash Mascara

*Cheeks*
Two Virtues blush
Comfort MSF as contour

*Lips* 
Hush Hush Rose lipglass


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 25, 2010)

I did a look using my Heatherette Trio #1!

Eyes:
TFSI 
Rollickin' p/p (base)
Moodring e/s (lid)
Cloudburst (crease and outer V)
Hoppin' e/s (highlight)


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 26, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
CJ's shimmer in Ocean (foiled with FIX+ on the lid)
Image Maker (to blend crease)
Vanilla (to further blend and higlight)
Photorealism (brow highlight)
Gilded White powerpoint eye pencil (to highlight tearduct area)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Lips:
*Spring Bean lustreglass


----------



## kittykit (Jul 26, 2010)

*Eyes*
Too Faced Shadows Insurance
Vanilla (inner corner)
Shimmermoss (lid)
Bottle Green (outer v and outer crease)
Vanilla (highlight)
Carbon (to line)

*Cheeks*
Cubic

*Lips*
Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2010)

*Face* 

Becca Stick Foundation in Maple blended with #130 brush 
Mac Studio Finish  Concealer in NC 45 
Becca Loose Powder in Spice 
*Eyes*

Groundwork Paint Pot 
Spiced Chocolate Quad: 
Nanogold all over 
Brash in outer 1/3 of lid 
Spiced Chocolate in crease 
Soft Brown to blend crease 
Brown color of Nighthawk/Front Row Dual Edge Eye Pencil on upper lid 
Fiberwig Tiny Swiper mascara 
*Cheeks*
Get Away Bronze blush

*Lips*
Viva Glam V lipgloss


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 26, 2010)

summry bronze look today:

Eyes: Dirty GPS as base, Woodwonked e/s on inner lid, Mythology e/s on mid lid, Bronze e/s on outer lid, Nars Bali e/s in the crease, Blanc Type to highlight, lined with a random dak brown kohl liner

Cheeks: X-Rocks blush (even with my tan this is still super pigmented, gotta use a powder brush and blend blend blend)

Lips: Honeylove l/s + Nars Risky Business l/g


----------



## katred (Jul 26, 2010)

I woke up two hours late this morning because I got home stupid late last night. For a look that came together from the first products I was able to grab in the dark, this actually worked pretty well. 

*Eyes*

Pink Opal p/m as highlight and on centre of lid
Rose e/s in both corners
Star Violet e/s dabbed in crease
Blackground p/p used as liner on upper lash line
Opulash

*Cheeks*
Petticoat msf

*Lips*
Strawbaby l/s


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 26, 2010)

Re-organized the stash to get more rotation from some m/u needing more love.

Eyes:  Nanogold on the lid with Buckwheat in the crease
Lips:  Astral lippy
Cheeks:  By Candlelight

Understated summery bronze for the melatonin challenged


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Did another look today using my Heatherette Trio #2!

TFSI
Fresco Rose p/p (base)
V.I.P. e/s (lid)
Cassette e/s (crease and outer V)
Baby Petals (highlight)

LIPS:
Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine
Patisserie l/s
She Loves Candy l/g


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 27, 2010)

I was going for something completely different at the beginning but after I put down the paintpot and fluidline I just liked it so much I went with it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Eyes:
*TFSI
Mosscape paintpot (on the lid)
New Weed fluidline (outer third of the lid)
Tea Time pigment (crease)
Vanilla (higlight)
Reflects Gold glitter (pressed onto the lid with FIX+ dampened brush)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper and lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Lips:
*Sugarrimmed dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 27, 2010)

Played with color today. It looks good, just don't think blues are my colors. I think it clashes too much with my warm skin.

*Eyes:*
Nylon on lid
Soft Brown in crease as transition color
Gulf Stream in upper crease & lower lashline (used for the 2nd time since it was released, sad!)
Freshwater in lower crease, blending into Gulf Stream & lower lashline, blended into Gulf Stream
Flashtrack in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Sunbasque

*Lips:*
Jazzed


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 28, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Nylon (all over up to the browbone)
Gorgeous Gold (inner third of the lid)
Goldmine (middle of the lid)
Greensmoke (outer V and last third of the lid)
Soba (crease)
Sweet Sage fluidline (upper and lower lashline, winged)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Dainty MB dissolved in FIX+ as a cheek stain
*Lips:
*Creme D' Nude lipstick
Instant Gold lustreglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 28, 2010)

Mix of old & new... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Hush on lid
Kid in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + set with NYX Black

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2010)

*Eyes*
Coral Crepe Paint Pot
Melon pigment on lid
Gold Stroke pigment in crease
Solar White e/s to highlight
Below Ground GPS on upper lash line
Almost Noir Pearlglide liner on top of Below Ground and on lower lash line

*Cheeks*
Melon pigment as highlighter on cheeks
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush

*Lips*
Infused with Glam Dazzle l/s


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 28, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Era - lid
Seedling - crease
Bright Future - dabbed on center of lid
Shroom - brow highlight

Orpheus kohl - upper lid
Fascinating - waterline
Maybelline Full N' Soft mascara in Black
Maybelline Lash Stiletto mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Taupe - contour
Other Worldly & Garb - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Boldly Bare lip liner
Double Dare cremesheen glass


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 29, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Mont Black (lightly in the crease)
Bronze (lightly blended over the lid and into the crease)
Shroom (to blend above crease)
Dazzlelight (highlight)
bountiful Brown powerpoint eye pencil (upper and lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Face:*
Accentuate/Sculpt sculpt and shape duo
*Lips:
*Hue lipstick
Luminary lustreglass


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 29, 2010)

I got Gorgeous Gold a while back, and only today used it for the first time. I love it!

Begie-ing shadestick
Gorgeous Gold on inner half of lid
Milani Flare on outer half (sub Coppering)
Glamour Check! in crease
Hey on brow bone
Raven Kohl power to line

Shell Pearl beauty powder
Light dusting of Peachykeen blush

Thrills lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 29, 2010)

*Eyes*
Gold Mode Pigment on lid
Chocolate Brown Pigment in outer V and crease
Brown, Now GPS on upper lash line
Spare Change Pearlglide e/l on top of Brown, Now and on lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Porcelain Pink MSF
Eversun Beauty Powder Blush

*Lips*
Sephora Pretty Praline #6 lip liner all over lips
Hot Sass Dazzle lipstick


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2010)

Eyes...
Constructivist PP
Patina on lid
Mulch in crease
Twinks in outer V

Cheeks...
Blushbaby

Lips...
Myself


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 29, 2010)

Playing with some of the same goodies from yesterday, but tweaked it a bit.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Hush on lid (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this)
Kid in crease & to blend out outer V
Mulch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 30, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Cuddle shadestick (lid)
Image Maker (lid and slightly in the crease, lower lashline)
Fresh Approach (inner corners, crease and slightly above to blend)
Photorealism (highlight)
Grey range (to darken outer V, outer lower lashline)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Lips:*
Dervish l/l all over
Lip Treatment + tiny dab of Snowscene lipglass blended into it


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I got Gorgeous Gold a while back, and only today used it for the first time. I love it!

Begie-ing shadestick
Gorgeous Gold on inner half of lid
Milani Flare on outer half (sub Coppering)
Glamour Check! in crease
Hey on brow bone
Raven Kohl power to line

Shell Pearl beauty powder
Light dusting of Peachykeen blush

Thrills lipstick
Flurry of Fun lipglass_

 
I have most of these colors so I decided to copy this look today.
Here are my substitutions:
-Cuddle Shadestick instead of Beiging- I don't have Beiging - I love this it really brings out the green cast in Gorgeous Gold!
-Mix of Hot Hot Hot and Cut to Fit e/s instead of the Milani or Coppering.  I don't have Coppering but I thought Hot Hot Hot might work but it was a little too red so I layered on Cut to Fit.  I'm still not sure if the color was close so I might try Brash from Spiced Chocolate Quad or Fresh Cut from Fresh Cut palette next time.
-Porcelain Pink highlighter instead of the Shell Beauty Powder

I have everything else.  I think maybe I was too heavy handed with the Glamour Check so I may use a little less of that next time.  Also I loved how Gorgeous Gold looked with the Cuddle Shadestick so I think next time I might use it all over the lid instead of just the inner corner and I have had Glamour Check for a few weeks now and haven't used it.  I also have been greatly neglecting Thrills and Flurry of Fun so ...... Thanks Karen B.!


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2010)

Perfect Friday look... kind of bright but not too bright for the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Red Velvet shadestick
Stars N Rockets on lid
Dame's Desire blended lightly in crease
Vapour on inner corners and brow bone
Contrast on lower lashline and winged on upper

L'Oreal liquid liner
Stila eye kajal in Sapphire on waterline

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon

Lips: 
Politely Pink


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Beautiful Iris on lid
Kid in crease + to blend out outer V
Club in outer V
Vanilla from crease to brow
Hush to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Romanced


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC bang on Blue e/s
MAC freshwater e/s
MAC pandamonium quad (the blue-purple e/s)
MAC solar white e/s

Cheeks:
MAC Well dressed blush


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 30, 2010)

Eyeballs:  Perky, Jest, Embark in the Crease
liner Loreal lineur intense Gray Mica (I love these felt tip like liners, so smooth, the line is always perfect for me)  Korres natural mascara in black

Face:  Lancome 18 Hour Teint Idole fndn with BE Matte Fairly light powder; EDM Pick Me Up Pink concealer MMU 

Cheeks:  Perfect Topping MSF; Hipness blush

Lips:  London Life


----------



## Vlcatko (Jul 31, 2010)

*Eyes:
*TFSI
Mulch (lid and crease, over lower liner)
Smashbox Rapture (outer half of the lid)
Black Tied (to darken crease)
Soba (to blend above crease)
Vanilla (to blend soba further)
White Frost (highlight)
Teddy eye kohl (upper and lower lashlines)
Coquette (brows)
Clear brow set
Studio Fix Lash mascara in Black Fix
*Lips:*
Spring Bean lustreglass


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_  Also I loved how Gorgeous Gold looked with the Cuddle Shadestick_

 
I will have to try this, too! I haven't used Cuddle in a long time!

Simple today:

Beige-ing shadestick
Peach colour from Milani Sedona Sunset quad on lid (sub All that glitters?)
Shroom to highlight - I have now hit pan on this!
Black mascara of course

Springsheen blush

Made to order lipstick
Flurry of fun lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am off to watch the Pride parade now! Should have done a rainbow look, probably, but there was no time.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 31, 2010)

I posted this look before but I added some more stuff to it, I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Painterly
All That Glitters + Naked Lunch on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulled Cider in outer v  & slightly into crease
Black Tied to darken outer v
Vanilla pig. to highlight
Molasses to line upper & lower lashlines

Cheeks:
Personal Style
Benefit Sugarbomb
Stereo Rose MSF

Lips:
Viva Glam Cyndi
Creme D' Nude 
clear gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been obsessed with Kid & Hush since I've gotten them. This might be my fave combo yet!

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Hush on lid
Kid in crease as transition color
Fig.1 in crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Motif on tearducts
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
High Tea


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 1, 2010)

I wanted something really fresh & pretty today, but it also needed to be easy. I came up with:

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Kid on lid + crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila CC in Lillium (sub. any neutral pink cream/powder blush)

*Lips:*
VGV


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2010)

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Going Bananas e/s all over lie
Sun-Shy e/s from Fresh Cut palette on outer 1/3 of lid
Fresh Cut e/s from Fresh Cut palette in the v
Charred Mauve GPS to line upper lash line

*Cheeks*
Sun & Moon Blush

*Lips*
So Bad lipglass


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 2, 2010)

I wore this to my friend's b-day party yesterday:

Coral Crepe PP
NYX Fanta on lid (pinky coral... sub Pink Bronze?)
Shroom to highlight
Notoriety in crease
Uniform technakohl to line

Instant Chic blush

Queen Bee lipglass


----------



## January (Aug 3, 2010)

Eyes:
Taupographic shadestick
All That Glitters lid
Folie crease
Dazzlelight brow bone and inner corners

Cheeks:
Stark Naked

Lips:
Fabby


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 3, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Vex on lid
Kid in crease as transition color
Nocturnelle in crease
Sweet & Punchy to blend edges of Nocturnelle
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 3, 2010)

Face:  Perfect Topping
Cheeks:  Hipness
Eyes:  Perfect topping on tear ducts & brow bone
Knight Divine in crease
Sushi Flower on lid
Arena to blend out
Lips:  Hue lippy


----------



## SuSana (Aug 4, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP + Painterly
Naked Lunch as a wash
Swimming in crease
Soft Brown to blend crease
Nylon to slightly highlight brow + inner corners
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Fun & Games
Redhead MSF

Lips:
NARS Sweet Revenge l/g



I didn't like the eyes.  Something was missing & I didn't have time to try to fix it, boo!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 5, 2010)

I did this today - an old fave!

Cakeshop shadestick
NYX pigment in Antique
Shroom to highlight
Mystery kohl to line

MSF Medium/Natural shimmer - shimmer side on cheekbones
Peachykeen blush

VG Cyndi lipstick


----------



## January (Aug 5, 2010)

My broker is out today... so I keep it neutral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes:
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch on lid
Mulch in the crease
Handwritten in the outer V

Cheeks:
Dollymix

Lips: 
Lazy Day 
Dare to Dare on top


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 5, 2010)

I was lazy today so i did my go-to combo of MUFE #58 in crease. This shade does an amazing job of bringing out hazel eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes: Rubenesque as base, Cocomotion on lid, MUFE #58 in the crease, Smoke Signal p/m in outer v, Blanc Type to highlight, Chanel Cassis e/l to line

Lips: Nars Risky Business l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 6, 2010)

Got my eye brows waxed so not much eye makeup today, but I still really liked this look. I've been playing with my UD Naked palette so not much to post in here, but I miss it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
UDPP as base
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set
mascara

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## poirot0153 (Aug 8, 2010)

*EYES:*
Girl Friendly paint pot
Part Peony - inner half of lid (Fresh Cut palette)
Fresh Cut - outer half of lid (Fresh Cut palatte)
Kid - crease
Shroom - brow highlight
Floral Inc. - tear duct & brow highlight (Fresh Cut palette)
Poppy Noir - lower lashline (Fresh Cut palette)
Molasses pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black
Cover Girl Lash Exact Length mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Refined Golden bronzer
Taupe - contour
By Candlelight MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Life's A Breeze lip liner
Lazy Day lipstick
Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 8, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Deckchair on lid
Kid in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek
Deckchair p/m to highlight (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips:*
Hush, Hush Tendertone


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 8, 2010)

Eyes:
Groundwork Paint Pot on lid
Annabelle Suedine eyeshadow on lid
Phloof in inner corner
Black liquid liner

Cheeks:
Dainty MB
Rule eyeshadow

Lips:
Rimmel Soft Coral l/s
Honey Bare tendertone


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 10, 2010)

Bright lips and toned down eyes today.

Beige-ing shadestick
Hypnotizing on lid
Shroom to highlight

Pink Swoon blush (applied quite liberally)

Brash & Bold lipglass (from Dare To Wear)


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2010)

Had to do something quick today, so I basically just grabbed the first things I could find. 

*Eyes*
Silverthorn on inner half of lid
Fashion on outer half of lid
Contrast in crease and outer V
Blacktrack fluidline along upper lashes
Smolder along lower water line
Opulash

*Cheeks*
Dainty MB
By Candlelight MSF
(I love these two together!)

*Lips*
CB96 l/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a very rough day yesterday which involved going to the ER :/ I was not back to my 100% self today but decided to pick me up with colourful FOTD:

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, Lucky Green e/e inner lid, Goldmine e/s on mid lid, Nars Cordura duo on outer lid and crease, Wedge e/s above the crease, Blanc Type e/s to highlight and UD Stsh 24/7 to line

Cheeks: Nars Laguna bronzer and Otherwordly blush

Lips: In Synch l/l + Lollipop Lovin l/s + Fleurry of Fun l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope u feel better soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I *had a very rough day yesterday which involved going to the ER *:/ I was not back to my 100% self today but decided to pick me up with colourful FOTD:

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, Lucky Green e/e inner lid, Goldmine e/s on mid lid, Nars Cordura duo on outer lid and crease, Wedge e/s above the crease, Blanc Type e/s to highlight and UD Stsh 24/7 to line

Cheeks: Nars Laguna bronzer and Otherwordly blush

Lips: In Synch l/l + Lollipop Lovin l/s + Fleurry of Fun l/g_


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 10, 2010)

I did  look that incorporated some oldies but goodies + new:

Charcoal Brown: brows

NC42 concealer under brow and to crease
Groundwork p/p
Aqua e/s inner corner
Trax outer corner
Nocturnelle: crease
Seedy Pearl: highlight

SFP NC45
Evian Water
NC45 concealer under eye

Vintage Grape blush ombre
So Ceylon MSF

Viva Glam VI l/s, gloss
Plum l/l

I loved this look and want to do it again tomorrow but I'm trying to shop my stash and incorporate old w/new so moving along ...


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm enjoying this challenge.

I've given myself 3 challenges this summer:

To use a different MSF every day
A different l/s every day
rotate through my e/s everyday

It's working.

Now all I need to do is remember to post a fotd!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 11, 2010)

Eyes:
Eden UDPP + Painterly
UD Flash on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Mulled Cider in outer v
Vanilla + Nylon to highlight
Molasses to line

Cheeks:
Shy Beauty + Dainty mixed together

Lips:
Mimmy l/g (almost gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


I really, really loved the eyes.  So much that I kinda want to do it again tomorrow...we'll see


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 11, 2010)

My fotd:

Eyes: 

NC42 concealer brow to crease
Delf p/p
Strike a Pose: inner corner
Shimmermoss: outer corner
Cool Heat: crease
Saddle: blend inner v
Unknown champagne color: highlight
Unknown jewel blue e/l
Maybeline Great lash: black

Face:

NC45 SFP
NC45 concealer under eye
Warm Blend MSF: contour, highlight, bronzer
Hipness Blush

Lips: 

Chestnut l/l contour
Auburn l/l fill in
Jazzed l/s
Baby Sparks l/g

I like this look: cool blues!!


----------



## Unigrrl (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been trying to stay on a no buy for a while since money is a little tight right now. I've been using a lot of my unloved products but I have also found that depotting eyeshadow and pressing pigments makes them seem new and fun. And it is making space for new stuff when I can buy again. Its crazy how much space packaging takes up! Also depotting and pressing takes time away from me shopping on the net.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_*I had a very rough day yesterday which involved going to the ER :/* I was not back to my 100% self today but decided to pick me up with colourful FOTD:

Eyes: Rubenesque as base, Lucky Green e/e inner lid, Goldmine e/s on mid lid, Nars Cordura duo on outer lid and crease, Wedge e/s above the crease, Blanc Type e/s to highlight and UD Stsh 24/7 to line

Cheeks: Nars Laguna bronzer and Otherwordly blush

Lips: In Synch l/l + Lollipop Lovin l/s + Fleurry of Fun l/g_

 
Feel better hun!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2010)

I am really happy with today's look! I remembered my old love for Satin Taupe, and used only old things.

Soft Ochre PP
Rated R on lid
Satin Taupe in crease
Mystery in outer v and to line lower lashes
Femme Fi to highlight
Blacktrack to line top lashes
IsaDora kajal in Blonde on waterline (sub - one of the light eyeliners from Pret a Papier?)

Stila convertible colour in Petunia

Rich&Ripe lipglass


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree!

I just depotted my six e/s from Dare To Wear this morning and will put them in rotation with all of my other shadows.

I love storing all of my e/s in the 15 pan pallettes.

This way I get to see all of the colors and can make decisions at once instead of having to open so many pots.

MAC's e/s pots drive me crazy!

They take up so much space and I need to see what I am doing when I'm making up my face in the morning. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Unigrrl* 

 
_I've been trying to stay on a no buy for a while since money is a little tight right now. I've been using a lot of my unloved products but *I have also found that depotting eyeshadow and pressing pigments makes them seem new and fun*. And it is making space for new stuff when I can buy again. Its crazy how much space packaging takes up! Also depotting and pressing takes time away from me shopping on the net._


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 12, 2010)

My FOTD:

Charcoal Brown e/s: brows

NC 45 Concealer under brow to crease
Mosscape p/p on outer lid
Dab concealer on inner lid

Naked Lunch e/s on 1/2 lid to browbone
Humid e/s on outer lid to browbone and winged out in "v" shape
Shimmermoss e/s liner bottom lid
Debe Colors jewel blue e/l on waterline

SFP NC 45 all over/spritzed w/Evian water/187 brush
NC45 concealer under eye

Band of Roses blush lightly over cheeks - both colors swirled together
Glissade MSF: highlight
So Ceylon MSF contour

Plum l/l
All Styled Up l/s (My new HG lippie!)

I'm loving the effect of the Plum l/l against ASU.

Too pretty!

I may need a backup of this one!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2010)

I can finally participate again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used lots and lots of oldies today, woohoo!

*Eyes:*
Coco p/m on lid
Star Violet in crease
Sketch in outer V
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pinch O Peach

*Lips:*
Brew


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 12, 2010)

Fiesty,

I love Star Violet and Sketch!

Two of my favs.!

Thanks for posting this look!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I can finally participate again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used lots and lots of oldies today, woohoo!

*Eyes:*
Coco p/m on lid
*Star Violet in crease*
*Sketch in outer V*
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla + Phloof! to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pinch O Peach

*Lips:*
Brew_


----------



## SuSana (Aug 13, 2010)

The e/s combo was something InspiredBlue had posted in another thread, it sounded nice so I took it & changed it up a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Eden UDPP + Painterly
Omega on lid
Espresso in crease
Soft Brown to blend out crease
Nylon to highlight brow + inner corners
Molasses to line upper lashline
Petrol Blue to line lower lashline

Cheeks:
Personal Style
NARS Super Orgasm
Redhead MSF

Lips:
Creme D' Nude
NARS Sweet Revenge l/g


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2010)

This is a particularly soft look for me. I got inspired reading the colour mix of one of the ITG MES and decided to try to emulate the colours with e/s I already own. Not sure how accurate it is, but it works. 

*Eyes*
Vex as highlight and on inner portion of lid
Perky over centre and outer lid
Sable on outer lid/ V and outer crease
Prunella liner on upper and lower lids
Dazzlelash in brown

*Cheeks*
Stereo Rose

*Lips*
Fresh Salmon


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Motif on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Club in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
Lovelorn


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 13, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Hey - lid
MAC Humid - outer C
Stila Illimani (matte redish brown) - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Glitter Green pencil- lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumptuous burgundy mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Posey 
Clinique Smoldering Plum
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Cheeks*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 13, 2010)

Eyes: 

Soft Ochre p/p
Inner Lid: Ricepaper
Outer Lid: Bronze
Crease: Espresso
Highlight: Blanc Type
Liner: Feline Kohl, Contrast
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Comfort MSF: contour, bronzer
Light Flush MSF: cheeks, highlight
Soft/Gentle MSF: Highlight
Format Blush

l/l: Chestnut
l/s: Sandy B mixed with Myth and Rose Pigment mixed w/clear gloss and a touch of Lazy Day l/s (I'm trying to replicate Rizzo!)


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 14, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Melon - lid
MUFE #10 (yellow gold) - inner corners
MAC Sumptuous Olive - outer C
MAC Satin Taupe - over Sumptuous Olive
Il Makiage St. Moritz White - highlight
Elizabeth Arden brown gel eyeliner - upper lashline
Careline Shiny Blue pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Double Wear brown mascara

*Cheeks*
Scott Barnes St. Tropez
MAC Dollymix
MAC Petticoat

*Lips*
Revlon clear l/l
MAC Plink! l/s
MAC Prrr l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 14, 2010)

Used my Barbie Loves Stila palette today... only used it a couple of times when I first got it, so I thought I'd give it some love. Not all MAC, but I still wanted to post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Stila palette
- champagne on lid
- light pink in crease
- golden brown in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + smudged out with NYX Black

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Partial To Pink


----------



## poirot0153 (Aug 14, 2010)

I work with several 40+ and 50+ year old male engineers. They really nice but very much guy's guys who like talking about cars and turbo engines and such.  In other words, there is nothing metrosexual about this group.  

However, when I wore this look I got compliments from these fellas.  I didn't even think they ever even noticed my eyeshadow.  I guess the look was really working for me.  It is subtle but definitely girly.  I alway get compliments when I wear Mancatcher eyeshadow (pale lilac with purple pearl) because it really makes my brown eyes sparkle. 

*EYES:* 
Painterly paint pot (lashline to brow)
Structural Brown paint on lid only
Mancatcher - lid
All Races - crease
Seedling - outer V
Mylar - brow highlight
Concrete - lower lash line
Rave pearlglide - upper lash line
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline

*CHEEKS:*
Refined Golden bronzer (LOVE, LOVE LOVE)
Dirty Plum - applied lightly
Brit Wit blushcreme - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Whirl lipliner
Going Casual creemsheen glass


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 15, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Creme de Miel - inner 1/3
MAC Expensive Pink - mid 1/3
MAC Club - outer 1/3
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumptuous burgundy mascara

*Cheeks*
Il Makiage Sun Bronze
NARS Cactus Flower
MAC Dollymix

*Lips*
MAC Subculture l/l
MAC VG II l/s
Victoria's Secret I Want Candy l/g


----------



## katred (Aug 15, 2010)

A couple of looks I did this weekend

First, this is something I did for a dinner out with friends on Friday. It's quite goth-y looking, but I love the effect. 

*Eyes*
Unbasic white as highlight and along inner part of lid
Copperplate in crease
Jungle Moon in corners
Pandemonium in corners
Smolder eye kohl on lower water line
Blacktrack fluidine along upper lashes
Plushblack mascara

*Cheeks*
Lightscapade

*Lips*
Night Violet mattene
Blackfire glimmerglass

Look #2 was inspired by all the Cham-Pale discussion. I came up with a look that reflected what the name and the collection talk made me think of. 

*Eyes*
Manila Paper as highlight
Cakeshop shadestick on lid
Innuendo in crease
Mothbrown on outer corner, diffused to make it "cloudy"
Dazzlebrown mascara

*Cheeks*
Lightscapade
Azalea Blossom

*Lips*
Isis

That last lipstick has been dc'd forever and I know mine is past its best before date (although it still smells and works fine), but I love it. I sincerely wish MAC would bring it out again.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 15, 2010)

I wanted to play with my bronzey shades again... I feel like I need to get it in now before I start wearing more fall/winter shades.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
just lipbalm, maybe Jazzed later


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 16, 2010)

*Eyes*
Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
MAC Flip - lid
Stila Chinchina (matte medium brown) - crease
MAC Club - outer C
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Il Makiage Ocean pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Double Wear brown mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Spaced Out
MAC Improvise
Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
Revlon Crush on Coral l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2010)

Face: Same as posted before

Eyes: 

Lid:

Goldmine
Paradisco

Crease:

Dark Copper shade
Fig. 1

Highlight: 

Ricepaper

Black mascara

Cheeks: 

Smooth Merge MSF: 

Light stripe: Highlight
Middle stripe: Over cheeks

Dirty Plum Blush over cheeks

Plum l/l
Go For It l/s
Foolishly Fab l/g

I'm going to do the same look tomorrow w/out the copper shade. I'm going to use a green or another purple in the crease.  I love to experiment!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 16, 2010)

I wished green e/s looked better on me! I look great in green clothes, even my green glasses, but I'm yet to find a green e/s that I really love on me. Booo.

*Eyes:*
Expensive Pink on lid
Kid in crease
UD Mildew in outer V (better version of Humid, IMO)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
L'oreal Front Page Peach (same vein as Springsheen, NARS Orgasm)

*Lips:*
Nymphette


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2010)

I luvvves me some green!

One of my palettes is almost completely filled with green shadows!!!

Expensive pink is another one of my faves!

I've gone through several of them thus far and have hit pan on another one!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I luvvves me some green!

One of my palettes is almost completely filled with green shadows!!!

Expensive pink is another one of my faves!

I've gone through several of them thus far and have hit pan on another one!_

 

Me too.  I bought a 4 pan for my greens but I was kidding myself--I think I need more like a 15 pan


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2010)

I reorganized my six 15 pan pallets yet again and there is room for one more green e/s in the said green 15 pan pallet.

So, how was I passing time tonight? 

Browsing through mac.com looking through the artistry section and eyeballing the shade Bottle Green!

It's a pro shade and soon it will be mine all mine!!!

That means I'll have 15 green e/s not counting the mes Fresh Green Mix which is gorgeous!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Me too. * I bought a 4 pan for my greens but I was kidding myself--I think I need more like a 15 pan*_


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 17, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Scene - lid
MAC Howzat - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Violetta pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumptuous burgundy mascara

*Cheeks*
Wow #10
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 17, 2010)

Some new DTW stuff mixed in with some golden oldies, ha ha.

Soft Ochre PP
Going Bananas on lid
Palatial in crease and to line lower lashes (from 2007 Holiday Smokey palette)
Maid of Honour on browbone (from same palette)
Blacktrack to line top lashes

Stereo Rose on cheeks (yes, I caved and got it in the end...)

Subculture lip liner
So Bad DTW gloss <----- This is heaven in gloss form!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooh,

A burgundy mascara.

How well does the burgundy show up against your lashes??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye
MAC Scene - lid
MAC Howzat - crease
MAC Vanilla - highlight
Careline Violetta pencil - lower lashline
Estee Lauder *Sumptuous burgundy mascara*

*Cheeks*
Wow #10
MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
MAC VG VI l/g_


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 17, 2010)

Today:

Eyes:

Shroom e/s lash to brow
Sassy Grass e/s from lash line to under brow bone in circular motion
Contrast e/s to line under eye
Black mascara

Cheeks:

LoveJoy mes blush

Lips:

Magenta l/l
Show Orchid l/s

WOW! This look is hawtttt!!! I must say!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Tendermetal on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Romp in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Eversun

*Lips:*
High Tea


----------



## EricaMarie (Aug 18, 2010)

Eyes:
Prep & Prime Eye (Light)
Tan Pigment (lid & crease)
Solar Bits Scatterrays (crease & lower brow bone)
Vanilla pigment (highlight & tear ducts)
Blue Brown pigment (liner, wetted with Fix+)
Face:
Studio Moisture Tech (light)
Soft & Gentle MSF (cheeks)
Lips: 
Hot Tahiti

I hardly every do browns, but I was wearing leopard print shoes so I had to coordinate!


----------



## geeko (Aug 18, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC metamorph e/s
MAC aqua e/s
MAC beautiful iris e/s (I'd have to say this is one of my favourite e/s from mac as it is the only one i've hit pan on)
MAC pink freeze e/s
MAC non conformist fluidline

CHEEKS:
MAC Azalea blossom blush ombre
MAC tenderdusk loose beauty powder

LIPS:
MAC creme cup lipstick


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 18, 2010)

My look for today:

Eyes:

Warm & Cozy Shadestick: lid
All That Glitters: lid
Louder, Please: Crease
Embark: crease
ATG: highlight
eggplant shade liner
black mascara

Cheeks: 

By Candlelight: highlight
Stereo Rose: Blush
Style Demon: Blush
So Ceylon: contour

Diva: l/s
Currant: liner


----------



## geeko (Aug 19, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC crystal avalanche e/s
MAC soba e/s
MAC expresso e/s
MAC relaxed e/s 

CHEEKS
MAC sincere blush

LIPS
Fashion whim cremesheen glass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 19, 2010)

*Eyes:*
All That Glitters on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That
Rags To Riches


----------



## geeko (Aug 20, 2010)

Eyes:
MAC untitled paint as base
MAC Stacked 2! pigment (the a a bit brown one)
MAC woodwinked e/s
MAC casino e/s
MAC ricepaper e/s
MAC crystal avalanche e/s

CHEEKS
MAC coppertone blush
MAC springsheen blush

LIPS
MAC high tea lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 20, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
UD Half Baked on lid (sub. Goldmine or any gold really)
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer corners
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Lovelorn
Sugarrimmed


----------



## EricaMarie (Aug 20, 2010)

Eyes: 
Prep & Prime Eye (light)
Dark Soul piggie-outer 1/3   
Chartreuse piggie-inner 2/3  
(blended these so they're more like 1/2 & 1/2 on my lid/crease)
Vanilla piggie-highlight, tear duct area
Chanel black cake eyeliner on top lid
Colour Matters technakohl eyeliner on waterline/bottom
Plushblack mascara

Face:
Studio Moisture Tech (light)
Pink Swoon blush

Lips:
Song & Dance lipglass


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 20, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Tan - lid & crease
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
MAC Humid - lower lashline
Christian Dior Diorshow Iconic black mascara

*Cheeks*
MAC Just a Pinch
Il Makiage Desert Sand 

*Lips*
Revlon clear l/l
MAC Barcelona Red l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so unhappy with this FOTD. I tried to salvage it, and while it's ok, I just do not like Coppering on me. Ugh, sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Gorgeous Gold on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Coppering in crease/outer V
Ulta Molten in outer V (sub. any dark brown)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Revlon l/g in Peach Petal


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 21, 2010)

*Eyes*
Benefit FYEye - base
MAC Falling Star- lid & lower lashline
MAC All That Glitters - inner corners
MAC Falling Star & MAC Blackberry - outer C
MAC Modest Tone - highlight
Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline
Scott Barnes Moondance pencil (black) - lower lashline
Estee Lauder Sumotuous burgundy mascara

*Cheeks*
Madina Milano #06
MAC Gleeful
Scott Barnes St Tropez

*Lips*
Madina Milano unnamed l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 23, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Dazzleray p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## January (Aug 23, 2010)

Eyes..
Being-ing shadestick
Birds & Berries on lid
Brule overlayed on inner lid and to highlight
Stars N Rockets in the crease
Sketch in the outer V

So There Jade powerpoint pencil under lashes

L'Oreal liquid liner

Cheeks..
Stark Naked
Harmony to contour

Lips..
Viva Gaga
Star Nova


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 23, 2010)

simple pink look today:

Eyes: Paintely as base, Pink Opal as inner lid shade, Pink Pearl on lid and crease, Purple shade in Stila All Doll'd up palette in outer v, Blanc Type to highlight. Chanel Cassis liner to line

Cheeks: Azalea blossom

Lips: MUFE 16C l/l + Chanel Super RA


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 24, 2010)

I was going for the old pin up look:

Dark black eyeliner (non MAC, but you could use Rapid Black if you had it)

Crest the wave
Soba
Cocomotion piggie with a very light hand

Shell Pearl BP
Port Red lippy
Clear gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 24, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Amber Lights on lid (don't usually use this as a lid color, it's just ok)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla + Solar White to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand to highlight

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 24, 2010)

Fiesty,

I have Amber Lights on my lid too! 

And I don't usually use it as a lid color!!

Too weird!

My FOTD (very neutral for me):

Eyes:

Amber Lights: lid
Texture: Crease to brow
Antiqued: Crease
Gorgeous Gold: Highlight
Brown/Black e/l
Black Mascara

Cheeks: 

Comfort MSF: bronzer
Mixture of Ambering Rose and Format: Blush
Triple Fusion MSF: Highlight

Lips:

Trish McEvoy:

Cocoa l/l
Brown Sugar Sheer Lip Color
Irresistible Brilliant lip gloss


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 25, 2010)

I was inspired by a tutorial I saw on Zoffes blog: Zoffe's makeup: Viva Glam Cyndi look + tutorial
I don't own everything she used but it turned out OK!

Painterly PP
Naked pigment from lash to brow
Lucky Green in crease
Mystery in outer v, to darken crease, and to line

Light flush MSF
Springsheen blush

Cranapple lip liner
VG Cyndi

I noticed later on that my lips matched the colour of my top. Corny, I know!


----------



## January (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sad today because a routine touch up to my hair yesterday has turned it a weird blonde yellow, and its too light towards my roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard to be inspired to do make up when you're not feeling so great about your looks, but I did discover that Petticoat is *beautiful* in the crease.

Eyes..
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch on lid
Petticoast MSF in crease
Sketch in outer V

Blacktrack fluidline on upperlashes

Cheeks..
Happy Together MB

Lips..
High Tea


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 25, 2010)

I really like this one today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Hush on lid
Kid in crease
Go in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
WnW AOS

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2010)

My look today:

SMOKEY!

Lid: 

Mosscape p/p
Beautiful Iris: inner lid
Fig 1: inner and middle lid
Bottle Green: outer v, crease
Shock-A-Holic: crease, blend
Gorgeous Gold: Highlight

Black liner, mascara

Cheeks: 

Perfect Topping MSF: Highlight
Sunny By Nature MSF: Bronzer
Dirty Plum Blush

Lips:

Plum l/l
I Like It Like That l/s
Date Night Dazzlegloss


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2010)

January,

I am def. going to try the shadows!

I added this to my "Look Book"

Thanks!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_I'm so sad today because a routine touch up to my hair yesterday has turned it a weird blonde yellow, and its too light towards my roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard to be inspired to do make up when you're not feeling so great about your looks, but I did discover that Petticoat is *beautiful* in the crease.

*Eyes..
Nurture Shadestick
Naked Lunch on lid
Petticoast MSF in crease
Sketch in outer V*

Blacktrack fluidline on upperlashes

Cheeks..
Happy Together MB

Lips..
High Tea_


----------



## SuSana (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_January,

I am def. going to try the shadows!

I added this to my "Look Book"

Thanks!_

 
So did I!  I sent it to my blackberry cause I have a note in there with different color combos on days I can't think of anything to do


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 26, 2010)

Fiberluver, I am also using Beautiful Iris today!
Inspired by Purity - Quick eyes - smoky violet


Bare Study PP
Beautiful Iris on lid
Graphology in crease and to line lower lashes
Shroom to highlight
Blacktrack to line top lashes

Pink Swoon on cheeks
Accentuate highlight powder on cheekbones

Steppin' Out dazzleglass

... and I just remembered I forgot to do my brows. Best get to it!


----------



## geeko (Aug 26, 2010)

EYES:
Too faced shadow insurance
MAC chrome yellow e/s
MAC orange e/s
MAC goldmine e/s
MAC passionate e/s
MAC ricepaper e/s
MAC retrospeck e/s
MAC float on by eye kohl
MAC sassy grass e/s to set the eye kohl
MAC penultimate liner

CHEEKS:
MAC optimistic orange cremeblend blush
MAC peachykeen blush

LIPS:
MAC tomorrow's coral lipstain marker
MAC Glamour od Dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm obsessed with Woodwinked & Bronze right now. I just want to wear them all the time before fall gets here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
Jazzed
Revlon Peach Petal l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2010)

Geeko,

I would love to see a picture of today's eye look!

Will u do a breakdown of where you placed the colors???

Thanks.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2010)

Despite the club e/s and the eyeliner, this look is tame!

My FOTD:

Eyes:

Rubenesque p/p
Straw Harvest e/s: lid
Club e/s: crease
Shroom e/s: highlight
Green/teal liner
Shimmermoss e/s over liner (to set)
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Refined MSF: highlight
Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick: Plum on cheeks and contour
Hippness Blush: apples of cheeks

Lips: 

Myth l/s
cork l/l
Instant Gold l/g


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2010)

*Eyes*
Lithe pigment all over
Mauvement pigment on lid (shopped my stash here)
Bloodline pigment in outer V
Orpheus eye liner (shopped my stash here)

*Cheeks*
Pet Me Blush

*Lips*
Spree lipglass

Unfortunately, I only used 2 old products here.  I was going for a more plummy on the eyes so next time I would not put Lithe all over.  I think the gold in Lithe kind of neutralized the plum tones in Mauvement so that it was more taupey.  Also, I don't know Bloodline was the best choice.  I put on too much and it was just too smokey for me.  I'm new to the smokey look so I have to take baby steps.  I put a little bit of Mauvement on top of it to tone it down a bit.  I probably should have used a darker liner with Orpheus over it.  I found my Orpheus late last night. It has been MIA for the longest time.  I thought it was gone forever.  I was so happy and I had to use it today.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 27, 2010)

My FOTD:

Eyes:

Painterly p/p
Juiced e/s: inner tear duct
Firecracker e/s: middler lid
Red Brick e/s: outer v
Coppery shade (like a dark penny): crease
Gorgeous Gold: highlight (I'm loving this shade! it seems to g/w/every thing!
Velvet Moss: under eye liner
green eyeliner from Lancome: waterline
Feline Kohl liner: upper lid

Cheeks:

Stereo Rose MSF: cheeks, highlight
Merrily and Style Demon: Blush
Gold Deposit: bronzer: lightly

Lips:

Chestnut l/l (lightly)
Baby's on Fire l/s: this l/s has a nice texture!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 27, 2010)

*Eyes*
Lithe Pigment all over
Antique Green in outer v
Greengrease GPS -upper lashline, waterline and outer 1/3 of lower lashline
Undercurrent Pearl Glide liner on top of Greengrease on upper lashline

*Cheeks*
Utterly Game Blush

*Lips*
Gold Dust l/g


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 27, 2010)

Eyes:  Vex, Humid, Mineral--then blended out with Pastorale piggie
Lined with Bankroll Pearlglide  over Coco PP liner

Flower Mist Dew cheeks with a pop of Light Flush on cheeks

Style Warrior l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Half Baked on lid (sub. any gold you like, Goldmine, Amber Lights, etc)
Buck in crease (sub. Cork)
Smog in outer V (sub. Mulch)
Naked to blend out crease (sub. Soft Brown)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 27, 2010)

^^Woodwinked and Bronze are perfect for a neutral look with a little golden glam to it! Two of my fave shadows.

I did a super simple look today, I went out to lunch with an old friend/co-worker who moved to the States and is back visiting.

Beige-ing shadestick
Poison Pen on outer half, blended to crease
Pink Opal pigment layered all over
Rave Pearlglide to line

Just a Pinch gel blush 

Steppin' Out dazzleglass (I love this!)


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_











I reorganized my six 15 pan pallets yet again and there is room for one more green e/s in the said green 15 pan pallet.

So, how was I passing time tonight? 

Browsing through mac.com looking through the artistry section and eyeballing the shade Bottle Green!

It's a pro shade and soon it will be mine all mine!!!

That means I'll have 15 green e/s not counting the mes Fresh Green Mix which is gorgeous!!!_

 
Alright, I'd love to see a pic...15 orgasmic shades...

I am posting a look I did yesterday because it was so pretty and my BF really went gaga over it (no relation to Lady Gaga)

Eyes:  togetherness trio--lavender shade all over lid
Gray shade in crease
dark purple in V

Eyeliner--Bourjois parfait liner in light pink over a thin black line of Loreal lineur intense in Black Mica (these are my fave liners, next to MAC PP)

Face:  Flower Mist Dew BP, Tippy Blush on apples of cheeks only

Lips:  Fashion Mews


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 28, 2010)

Martiangurll,

Do you like the Togetherness trio?

I've been thinking about picking that one up but I'm not sure ....

Did u take a pic of this look?

I'd love to see it!

I don't have a cam. phone or anything like that - I'll have to get my sister to take a pic of my green pallet for me!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh,

I purchased the Bottle Green so now my Green 15 pallet is full!

GO GREEN!


----------



## poirot0153 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was feeling a little vixen-ish on Friday so I went for an office-friendly red lip. I was worried that the green eyeshadow with red lip would be too Christmas-y.  But I kept my eyes and cheeks very subtle so the lips were the focal point.  I got a lot of compliments on the look.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Vex - inner two-third lid
Bio-Green - outer third lid
Bottle Green - outer V
Soft Brown - to blend crease
Shroom - brow highlight

Blacktrack fluidline - upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Cover Girl LashBlast Length in Black
Cover Girl Volume Exact in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Harmony - contour
Uncommon blushcreme - apples of cheeks
Prim & Proper - apples of cheeks (on top of Uncommon)
Shell Pearl beauty powder - highlight (LOVE!)

LIPS:
Mahogany lip liner
Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick
Double Dare cremesheen glass


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 28, 2010)

*Eyes*
Cuddle Shade Stick
Melon Pigment with Fix+ on lid (Is this the foil method?)
Tan Pigment in the outer V
Soft Brown in the crease
Solar White to highlight
Definitely Feline on upper lash line and outer corner of lower lash line
Teddy on waterline and lower lash line

*Cheeks*
Utterly Game MB

*Lips*
Honey Flower l/s
Gold Dust l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 29, 2010)

I really like today's look!

Bare Study PP
Springtime Skipper on lid
Stila Golightly in crease (sub MAC Go, or UD Smog)
Shroom to highlight
Black Karat kohl power to line, with NYX Midnight to set (can't really think of a dupe for this one... a black with gold sparkles)

Stereo Rose MSF as blush

Subculture lipliner
Jazzed lipstick
Fold & Tuck lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 29, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Solar White on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Amber Lights in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set
Stila Topaz e/k on waterline

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Perennial High Style (I always forget I have this, and it's gorgeous!)


----------



## katred (Aug 30, 2010)

Went with a peachy look today, in part of my continuing effort to make Costa Chic look good on me...

*Eyes*
Motif under brows
Melon p/m in lower crease
Going Bananas all over lid
Hot Hot Hot along browbone/ upper part of crease
On the Hunt e/l on upper lash line
Fascinating e/k on lower lash line
Plushlash in black

*Cheeks*
Hipness blush
Hullaballoo highlight powder

*Lips*
Costa Chic l/s
Pink Lemonade l/g

I can't figure out why I never seem to be able to get CC to work. It looked fine on me when I tried it on, but outside of the store lighting, it has a tendency to look almost neon, or to make my skin appear "dirty". The l/g helped, but I still don't feel like I'm there.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2010)

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Warm & Cozy Shade stick on lid
Relaxing Shade Stick on outer V
Cuddle to highlight
Definitely Feline on upper lash line
Teddy on waterline and lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Utterly Game MB

*Lips*
Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 30, 2010)

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p
Bamboo: all over
Nylon: highlighter
Texture: crease
Zingy: lid
Shimmermoss: waterline and under eye
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Smooth Merge MSF: highlight
Sunny By Nature: bronzer
Band of Roses & Love Thing: blush

Lips:

Myth l/s
Plum l/l (bow of lips)
Cork l/l (out line lips)
Prrr l/g (center of lips only)

I started the day with this lip look:

Vino l/l
Wild 'Bout You (LE) l/s
Ban This! l/g (center of lip)

The lips were a bit too much with the eye look so I decided to tone it down


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 30, 2010)

Here I am wearing Woodwinked and Bronze again! I just can't help myself. I don't normally get into ruts either, but I think I could literally wear this everyday for awhile & not get bored. I need to work on this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Trace Gold (oldie, but goodie!)

*Lips:*
Soft Lust

I feel like I need to switch it up because I own so much. Why does it feel wrong to keep wearing the same things?


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 31, 2010)

Erica,

Why don't you add hint of color to your neutral look?

Or give yourself a challenge!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 31, 2010)

My look today is a variation of yesterday's without the bright pop of color:

Eyes:

Painterly p/p on lid
Bamboo e/s all over eye
Shroom: highlight
Texture: crease
Nylon: lid
Feline Kohl liner - thin on upper and 3/4 lower lid
Nylon- tear duct
black mascara

Cheeks:

Soft/Gentle MSF: highlight
Light Flush: cheeks
Harmony blush

Lips:

Siss l/s
Cork l/l
Boy Bait l/g

I love the look of the Nylon in the tear duct and the Feline emerging from it.


----------



## January (Aug 31, 2010)

Stole FiestyFemme's look today...

Eyes...
Indianwood PP
Woodwink on lid
Bronze outer V and lower lashline
Soft Brown in the crease
Vanilla to highlight

L'Oreal liquid liner

Cheeks...
Dainty + a little Marine Life

Lips...
Lazy Day lip pencil
Ravishing 
(this combo kind of looks like Ever Hip, which I missed out on and want so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Erica,

Why don't you add hint of color to your neutral look?

Or give yourself a challenge!!!_

 
I might try that! Or I may just quit stressing and let this run it's course, lol. I'm really ready for fall, but right now it's close to 100 degrees here with high humidity, and all I'm feeling are the bronzey colors. I'm sure it'll cool down soon enough & I'll want to switch it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same eyes today, different blush & lip.

*Eyes:*
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips:*
Jazzed


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 31, 2010)

Eyes:  UDPP then Vanilla pigment all over
Knight Divine in crease
Femme Fi browbone
Mineral to smoke it all out

Loreal brown eyeliner (eyeliner Lineur Intense) you can sub MAC PP Coco

Cheeks:  BE Light SPF 15 for concealer
FLower Mist Dew all over
MSF Light Flush to high light (my new fave)

Lips:  Port Red

I paired "Office Appropriate" Smoky eye with light application of Port Red for the subtle red lip vixen look.  I am loving it...


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Martiangurll,

Do you like the Togetherness trio?

I've been thinking about picking that one up but I'm not sure ....

Did u take a pic of this look?

I'd love to see it!

I don't have a cam. phone or anything like that - I'll have to get my sister to take a pic of my green pallet for me!_

 
It was a time I actually wish I had taken a picture.  I have no way to upload the pic though and I am woefully untechnical.  I love the Togetherness trio.  It is one of the few where I actually use all three colors and they marry well.  (One is evidently a bigamist!)


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_
I feel like I need to switch it up because I own so much. Why does it feel wrong to keep wearing the same things? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, I feel the same way! Or on days where I can't be bothered or find time to do a full face, I get stressed because I'm not using what I have. Silly!


----------



## January (Sep 1, 2010)

Slept in today...

Eyes:
Constructivist PP
Sable on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Brule to highlight

L'Oreal liner

Cheeks..
NARS Orgasm

Lips..
Creme Cup


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2010)

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Sweet & Punchy e/s on the inner 1/3 of lid
Antique Green Paint on mid to outer 1/3 of lid
Burmese Beauty e/s in crease
Definitely Feline on upper lashline

*Cheeks*
Utterly Game MB

*Lips*
VS Dusk l/s - pretty much a dupe for Creme Cerise - but Creme Cerise is slightly warmer
Liquid Lurex l/s
Squirt l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, I loved Squirt l/g!!!  I loved it sooo much I used it up!!  The tube was empty when I B2m'd it!!!

My FOTD:

Eyes:

Delft p/p: lid
Going Bananas: tear duct, under eye
Eye Popping: inner lid overlaid with Sweet/Punchy
Cool Heat: outer v
Zingy: outer crease
Texture: inner crease
Gorgeous Gold: highlight
Sapphire (Debe Colours) under eye: outer area
Going Bananas: under eye inner corner
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Warmed MSF: Bronzer, contour
Stereo Rose MSF: cheeks
Marine Life: cheeks, highlight
Hippness: blush

Lips:

Cork l/l
Jazzed l/s
Flurry of Fun l/g

This was a fun look - I love Jazzed w/Flurry of Fun!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 1, 2010)

Boy, I wish I could sleep in!

Come on Friday!


----------



## poirot0153 (Sep 2, 2010)

I mixed the old with the new today.  I resurrected Softwood cremestick lip liner which I haven't used since 2008.  It looks lovely with Drive Me Wild cremesheed lipstick + Wildely Refined lipglass.  I also used the new Leopard Luxe palette.  I was skeptical when I bought it, but now after using it I find it to be perfect for my skintone (NC 40/42; Prescriptives Yellow/Orange).

EYES:
Tan Ray paint
Style Predator - lid
Wild by Nature - crease
Notoriety - outer V
Chamomile - brow highlight
Blitz & Glitz fluidline - upper lashline
Stila Topaz - waterline
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer (my shattered :-(  so I bought another)
Taupe - contour
Garb - apple of cheeks
Glissade MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Softwood cremestick liner
Drive Me Wild cremesheen lipstick
Wildly Refined lipglass


----------



## January (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Boy, I wish I could sleep in!_

 
It wasn't a good sleep in... it was a "I should of woke up 15 minutes ago, and now my hair will suffer for it" sleep in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haha

Today...

Eyes...
Painterly PP
Hypnotizing on lid
Blackberry in crease
Graphology in outer V

Blacktrack Fluidline on upper lashes
Smoulder on lower lashes

Cheeks...
Stark Naked

Lips...
Icescape l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 2, 2010)

January,

Too bad about the sleep!

I hope you'll be able to get some zzzzz's!

FOTD:

I Like this look:

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p
Bamboo e/s: all over
Texture e/s: crease
Beautiful Iris: inner lid, inner crease
Sumptous Olive: outer lid, outer crease
Shadowy Lady: darken crease, upper crease
Seedy Pearl: highlight
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Perfect Topping MSF: highlight
So Ceylon MSF: broner, contour
Dirty Plum Blush
Vintage Grape Ombre: highlight, blush

Lips: 

Go For It l/s
Cork l/l
Foolishly Fab l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 2, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Sharp on lid
Soft Brown + Tempting in crease
Dark Edge in outer V
Vanilla + Next To Nothing to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 2 looks to post today, yesterday's and today's:

*Yesterday:*

Painterly PP
Vanilla pigment from lash to brow
Copperplate in crease
Blacktrack fluidline to line

Hipness blush

40's Pink mattene

*Today:*

Painterly PP
Tea Time pigment on lid
Handwritten in crease
Yogurt to highlight
Molasses pearlglide to line

Shimmer side of MSF Natural/Shimmer to highlight cheekbones
Peachykeen blush

Viva Glam VI SE lipstick
Pinkarat lustreglass


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Oh, I loved Squirt l/g!!!  I loved it sooo much I used it up!!  The tube was empty when I B2m'd it!!!_

 
I was wondering if anyone would catch that one! LOL  It is truly a blast from the past.  I really wanted to get into the spirit of this thread.

I kept it simple today because I knew I had to go into work and clean up today.

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Museum Bronze Paint Pot on the lid
Soft Brown in crease
Solar White to highlight
Definitely Feline Super Slick Liquid Eye liner

*Cheeks*
Ripe Peach Blush Ombre

*Lips*
Thrills l/s
Milani Buzzworthy lipgloss in 09 Buzzworthy


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 2, 2010)

I loved Squirt!!

It was one of my favorite glosses!

Springbean doesn't even come close!

Do you remember Lurex???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I loved Squirt!!

It was one of my favorite glosses!

Springbean doesn't even come close!

Do you remember Lurex???_

 
Oh no!  I still have that one too.  Don't tell me how old it is.  I went though the Collections on here and I found so many things that I had that are from old collections.  I really didn't realize they were from so long ago.  Boy time really flies.  But all my stuff still looks and feels like new.  It seems to be the newer things that are separating. 

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Lilac Crushed Pigment from Stack 1 with Fix+ on lid
Circa Plum in outer V
Soft Brown in crease
Hey to highlight
Designer Purple Pearl Glide liner on upper lash line

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Hush Hush Rose l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow wee!!

You STILL have Lurex?

Egads!  I wore that one out too!

I used to wear it with Fresh Moroccan l/s and Mahogany l/p!

That was one of my favorite looks until I B2M'd the empty tube!!!

Of course it was long gone when I crawled to the MAC counter to get another one.

That experience and the end of Rizzo l/s made me seriously dislike LE collections until now.

I believe I've purchased more LE products this year than ever!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 5, 2010)

Yesterday's look:

*Eyes:*
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
Rozz Revival


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 5, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Stila Prize on lid (sub. any yellow gold)
Kid in crease
Stila Grand in outer V (sub. any light, cool taupe - Coco, Subtle, etc.)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Lillium (sub. any neutral pink - Blushbaby, etc.)

*Lips:*
VGV l/s


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ I wanted to wear my VGV lipstick the other day, but I couldn't find it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like that lippie.

Anywho, here's today. Nothing fancy but I really like this for a subtle yet polished look.

Bare Study PP
Shroom from lash to brow
Haux in crease
Blacktrack fluidline to line lower lashes
IsaDora Inliner Kajal in Blonde on waterline (sub. chromatographic pencils)

Shimmer side of MSF Natural/Shimmer to highlight cheekbones
Hipness blush

Pink Treat lip liner
Creme in your coffee lipstick


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 6, 2010)

Yesterdays FOTD:

Chartru paint
Fresh Green Mix e/s
Texture e/s
Brule e/s
Black gps: waterline
black mascara

BOR m/b
Glissade MSF
So Ceylon msf

Magenta l/l all over (love it)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 6, 2010)

Not 100% happy with this look. I think now I should've used a matte color in the outer V... just not enough dimension for me.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Hush on lid
Satellite Dreams + Parfait Amour in crease
Thunder in outer V (should've used Signed, Sealed or Graphology)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon
EM Wet Sand

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 6, 2010)

Today's look:
A wonderful smudgey purple look:

Bat Black CCB: lid
Eccentricity mes: 
Gold: highlight, inner tear duct, inner under eye liner
Dark purple: outer corner, under eye liner (outer corner)
Beauty Marked e/s: smidgen in outer crease
Fig 1 e/s: just a touch inner crease
Black gps: waterline
black mascara

Perfect Toping MSF: highlight, very inner corner eye
So Ceylon MSF: Contour, bronzer
Plum Foolery blush

Viva Glam VI SE l/s
Foolishly Fab l/b
Plum l/l


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 7, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Stila Sparkle on lid (antique gold, not sure of MAC sub)
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Fig.1 in crease
Signed, Sealed in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Instant Chic

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 7, 2010)

Today's FOTD:

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p: lid
Black gps: lid
Gilt By Association mes: lid
Saddle e/s: crease 
Bamboo e/s: crease to brow
Carbon and Espresso e/s: to darken crease
black gps: under eye liner, waterline
Carbon e/s over gps
black mascara

Cheeks:

Revlon highlighting powder
Sunny By Nature MSF: all over cheeks, contour
Harmony blush

Lips:

cork l/l
Siss l/s
instant gold l/g


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 7, 2010)

I get negative points because I used FF quad today for my look, not exactly shopping my stash since I had a FF haul recently.

But Saturday I rocked the purples:

UDPP base
Full Force Violet piggie in the V and lash line
Hepcat lid
Tippy (blusher) to pink it up a bit
If it Sparkles piggie brow

Tippy Blush

Hot House lippy over Hold the Pose


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 8, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Go in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup (love this lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 8, 2010)

Eyes:

Chartru paint: lid only
Lucky Green and Sweet Punchy e/s: lid (inner and outer)
Saddle e/s: crease
Gorgeous Gold e/s: highlight
Black Mascara
Lancome Le Crayon Kohl e/l in Black Coffee: waterline

Cheeks:

So Ceylon MSF

Lips: 

Plum l/l: to define
Magenta l/l: fill in
Pink Nouveau l/s
MAC Matte over l/s (neat trick!!)

I love the MAC Matte!  It's my new favorite toy from MAC!

I used it ages ago but never over lipstick!

Now I don't have to search for the perfect matte pink lippie!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 8, 2010)

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Mauvement Pigment with Fix+ on lid
Raven on upper lashline
Nighthawk duo pencil on water line (dark brown side)

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Naked Paris l/s

I loved this look even though it was simple.  Next time I would use a different lipstick.  Naked Paris has a hint of brown in it which I never really noticed before.  I wanted something more plummy/pink since I was wearing Navy and a royal blue print.  I was rushing so I didn't have time to go through my stash for another option. Next time I might go with Soft Pause lipstick.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 9, 2010)

Took longer doing my hair than normal, so I put on a quick face. I like it though!

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Subtle on lid
Kid in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty in Pink N Purple look:

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Fresh Cut Palette: 

Floral, Inc. all over lid (exact same color as Et Tu Bouquet?) 
Part Peony on center of lid 
Poppy Noir on outer V 
Raven eyeliner on upper lid and waterline
Designer Purple Pearl Glide liner on top of Raven
Almost Noir Pearl Glide liner on lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 11, 2010)

Love this!!

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Stila Kitten on lid (sub. any shimmery champagne)
Soft Brown in crease
Tempting in outer V
Embark to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked
EM Wet Sand to highlight (sub. any lighter highlight, this shade is pretty generic, IMO)

*Lips:*
Intimidate s/s


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 13, 2010)

My look for Thursday:

Indian Wood p/p
Golden Lemon, Rose and Copper Beam pigments on lid
Bronze stripe from Warm Blend on crease
Gold shade on WB MSF highlight

Cheeks: 

Warm Blend MSF all over cheeks
Intenso mineralize blush on cheeks

Debi Colors Antique Bronze l/s
Chestnut l/l
Clear gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Style Snob on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
just lipbalm for now, probably Creme Cup later


----------



## n_c (Sep 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
TFSI
Bare canvas - lid
Naked pig. - lid to brow
Glamour check - crease
Carbon - to liner upper lashline
*
Cheeks:*
Pink (stila)

*Lips:*
Viva glam v l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 13, 2010)

Friday's look:

Eyes:
Indian wood p/p: lid
Copper Beam pigment: lid
Embark or Antiqued e/s crease
Gorgeous Gold e/s highlight

Cheeks: 
Warm Bronze mes: blush, contour, highlighter

Lips:
Debi Colors Antiqued Bronze l/s
Chestnut l/l


----------



## she (Sep 14, 2010)

awww, everyone looks great! i've missed specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eyes:
indianwood pp
dark gold pigment- stacked set
rich ground f/l
studio fix mascara
pearl ccb- brow highlight
embark- brows
teddy e/l- lower lash line

face-
sienna- ben nye powder
comfort- msf
love thing blush

lips:
instant gold l/l


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2010)

Went for this as an appropriate job interview look that still has something original to it. Eye is a little bit smoky but not overwhelming. The lip combo worked to tone down Jazzed a bit, which I find quite bright on me and which has a tendency to accentuate flaws on my lips. Products are all Mac unless specified otherwise.

*Eyes*
Unbasic White as highlight and lightly dabbed on inner corner
Crochet (from take Wing quad) over lid
Copperplate in crease
Smoke & Diamonds on outside of lid, blended upward towards brow
Bobbi Brown Black sparkle in outer V
Evolence black e/l along upper lash line and lower water line
Plushlash mascara in Plushblack

*Cheeks*
Salsarose

*Lips*
Jazzed l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/g


----------



## hil34 (Sep 14, 2010)

School Look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes*:

Stila Cha Cha on first 2/3
Stila Key on last 1/3
CG Volume Exact Mascara
MAC Raven Eye Kohl

*Lips*: 

Rosebud Salve Strawberry flavor (yum!)

*Cheeks: 
*
Benefit Sugarbomb


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 14, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Kid in crease
Moth Brown in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oooh, 

I didn't know Rosebud salve had a strawberry flavored balm.

Yummy for sure!

I love the original rose one.  I've almost used mine up.  I use it for everything: lip balm, heels, knees, elbows, under eye cream.  I love that stuff.

Anyway my FOTD:

Eyes: 

Concealer from lash to brow
Bamboo e/s from lash to brow
Saddle e/s crease
Blanc Type e/s lid
black gps liner upper and lower lid
black mascara

Cheeks: 

Format blush
Blunt blush: contour
By Candlelight MSF: highlight cheeks, brow area

Lips:

Magenta l/l: line, fill in
Gimme That dazzle gloss all over lips

OMG! I LOVE Gimme That!  I did a neutral face so the gloss would be the standout feature.

I moseyed to the MAC store and looked at all of their pink and magenta shades of l/s and l/g.  The only thing that came even close to GT was Girl About Town l/s.

Since I didn't have that lippie I purchased it.

I think I'm going to back-up Gimme That! and Ban This! since they are such unique shades.  Who knows if MAC will make them permanent or not??


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 15, 2010)

I finally have something to post:

Rubenesque PP
Expensive Pink on lid
Club in crease
Shroom on browbone
Blitz n glitz to line

Springsheen blush

Drive Me Wild lipstick
Schemer lipglass


----------



## katred (Sep 15, 2010)

Another work/ job interview look... I'm feeling very conservative this week so far...

*Eyes*
Dazzlelight as highlighter
Innuendo on lid
Mulled Cider on outside of lid and in crease
Fertile (dark puple) on outer V and along lower lashline
Evolence black pencil along upper lashline and lower water line
Opulash

*Cheeks*
Instant Chic
Perfect Topping

*Lips*
Strawbaby


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Girl friendly PP (over UDPP because creasing is a biotch)
Lovely Lily all over
Circa Plum in the crease

Band o Roses cheeks
BE fairly light matte for concealer 
Flower Mist Dew (my new HG)


(Okay I cheated on the lippy because I just ordered it, but its been out for a while so it could be in your stash already)  VG GaGa lippy 

over NYX dolly pink lip liner (an almost perfect match--if you have St Germain, Bubblegum, or Gaga, this is an inexpensive liner to help extend the longevity of the lippy)

p.s I know the point of this thread is to use your stash but I am actually getting some lemmings from reading it--like I'd like some Mulled Cider, Copperplate, and Blanc Type e/s!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 15, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Sumptuous Olive on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Greensmoke in outer V (doesn't make much difference; hate this shadow unless you pack it on, which is a PITA)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2010)

Bored last night so you know what happened....


Eyes:
MAC Painterly paintpot (base)
MAC Satin Taupe e/s (lid)
MUFE #160 (outer v and crease)
MAC Carbon e/s (outer v)
MAC Dazzlelight e/s (brow highlight)
Loreal HIP cream eyeliner in Black (upper lid winged out)
UD 24/7 pencil in  Zero (lower waterline)

Lips:
MAC Cherry l/l
MUFE Rouge Intense l/s (Moulin Rouge)

Face:
MAC Pinch Me blush

I was going for a pinup look and I nailed it. Even after putting satin taupe over painterly. It changed the color COMPLETELY. Rather than start over I just worked with what I had going.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 15, 2010)

Today's look:

Casual pink and fuschia

Eyes: Smooth Merge msf on eyes
Cheeks: Smooth merge msf and Dollymix blush
Lips: Magenta l/l and Gimme That! l/g.

I love this lip look!

Nat


----------



## katred (Sep 16, 2010)

Quick look with a pre-made quad: 

*Eyes*
Next to Nothing as highlight and on lid
Satin Taupe blended over NTN on lid
Showstopper in corners and crease 
Smoking in corners and along lash lines
Evolence black liner along water line and upper lash line
Plushlash

*Cheeks*
Vintage Grape b/o
So Ceylon msf

*Lips*
Patisserie


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 16, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Indianwood p/p as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Sumptuous Olive in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 16, 2010)

Fiesty,

I love Sumptous Olive! It must have looked good over Indianwood p/p!

Today I wore:

Painterly p/p
Seedy Pearl e/s: lid, highlight
Vibrant Grape: crease in a sweeping sideways "S" motion - kind of like a cat eye.
Feline Kohl liner on top lid
Black mascara
Charcoal Brown e/s brows

Cheeks:

Dollymix Blush
Petticoat msf: highlight, over cheeks
Tippy blush: apples of cheeks

Lips: 

Magenta l/l
Girl About Town l/s
Love Forever Pro Longwear l/s: this shade is HAWT!
Gimme That l/g

I see a pattern here with the magenta l/l and pink lippies!


----------



## poirot0153 (Sep 16, 2010)

EYES:
Painterly paint pot

Patina - lid
Mulch - outer lid
Wild by Nature - crease
Prized - brow highlight
Orpheus - upper lashline
Blitz & Glitz - tightline upper lashes
Fascinating - waterline
Rimmel Sexy Curve mascara in Black 

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Pet Me - apples of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Shell Pearl - highlight

LIPS:
Hover lipliner
Rubia lipstick
Cha Cha lipglass (over half already used up since I bought it in March)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 17, 2010)

Really like this FOTD.

*Eyes:*
Copperized p/m wet on lid with Fix+
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Cork in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
High Tea


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank God it's Saturday so I don't have to get up at 5.15 which I have been doing all week... It means I can put on makeup!

Painterly PP
Prized to highlight and inner corners
Tete-a-Tint on lid
Folie in crease
Showstopper to line bottom lashes
Blacktrack to line top lashes

Stila convertible color in Petunia

Pink Treat lipliner
40's pink mattene


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 18, 2010)

A little boring because I had to work today.

UDPP all over
NYX Cottage Cheese jumbo eyeball pencil
Phloof all over  (you can substitute Crystal Avalanche or Vex)
Mink and Sable on outter third of lid  (can substitute Sumptious Olive)
Cork in crease
Shroom to blend
Fairy Light pigment on brow and tear ducts  (vanilla piggie would work too or Your Ladyship)


Eye-Liner Defiantly Feline
Used fix and stiff eyeliner brush to add Scatterrays Bronze rays pigment over eyeliner for extra bedazzle effect

Shy Beauty Blush
Flower Mist Dew BP

Creme Cerise lippy

I ended up liking this a lot.  Enough to repeat it and I almost never do that.  It looked like silver-taupe blending into green smokiness.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 18, 2010)

Had a wedding to go to today, so I wanted to keep it polished, but fairly simple.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Shroom on lid
Kid as transition color in crease
Satin Taupe in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
black creme liner

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked

*Lips:*
just lipbalm


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 19, 2010)

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Every time I read this thread I make a little list of things I would like to purchase in the very near future!

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread because I've really been using things in my stash that I haven't touched in ages!

I've cut back my purchases from the LE collections and have been limiting myself to unique items only.

I also keep a list of color combinations and re-arranged my eye shadow palettes with like colors stacked vertically instead of horizontally.

Keep on posting everybody!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Girl friendly PP (over UDPP because creasing is a biotch)
Lovely Lily all over
Circa Plum in the crease

Band o Roses cheeks
BE fairly light matte for concealer 
Flower Mist Dew (my new HG)


(Okay I cheated on the lippy because I just ordered it, but its been out for a while so it could be in your stash already)  VG GaGa lippy 

over NYX dolly pink lip liner (an almost perfect match--if you have St Germain, Bubblegum, or Gaga, this is an inexpensive liner to help extend the longevity of the lippy)

p.s* I know the point of this thread is to use your stash but I am actually getting some lemmings from reading it-*-like I'd like some Mulled Cider, Copperplate, and Blanc Type e/s!_


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been having trouble getting up and out in the morning so I've pretty much worn the same face each day.  It was surprisingly neutral and went with all of my outfits.

*Eyes*
Groundwork Paint Pot
Mauvement with Fix+ on lid
alternated between Raven, Almost Noir and Nighthawk (dark brown) eyeliner

*Cheeks*
Pet Me Blush

*Lips*
Viva Glam V l/s or Soft Pause l/s or Hush Hush rose l/s - but I really liked VGV the most for this look.


----------



## pinguina (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_My look for Thursday:

Indian Wood p/p
Golden Lemon, Rose and Copper Beam pigments on lid
Bronze stripe from Warm Blend on crease
Gold shade on WB MSF highlight

Cheeks: 

Warm Blend MSF all over cheeks
Intenso mineralize blush on cheeks

Debi Colors Antique Bronze l/s
Chestnut l/l
Clear gloss_

 
I love Intenso! It's so beautiful! Especially with a highlighter like Nars Albatross... Hehe, sorry I don't have a combination to post, but this caught my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love Intenso with goldy shades on the lids


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 20, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Stila Oasis on lid (sub. Goldmine)
Soft Brown in crease
Stila La Douce in crease/outer V (sub. Sumptuous Olive)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
lipbalm (my lips are _so_ dry lately, ugh!!)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 21, 2010)

*Eyes*
Rubenesque Paint Pot
Burmese Beauty Quad: Prized eyeshadow on lid, Burmese Beauty in crease and outer v
Definately Feline liquid eye liner

*Cheeks*
Eversun blush

*Lips*
Honeyflower


----------



## poirot0153 (Sep 21, 2010)

I got compliments from MAC artists on this eyeshadow combo when I was at the Venomous Villains event this evening.  She thought one of the other artists used one of the new colors on me.  I was wearing Beautiful Iris so obviously it's a dupe for the lavendar eyeshadow in the VV collection.  I love Beautiful Iris because it really makes my brown eyes 'pop'.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
NYX Purple jumbo eye pencil - applied lightly on lid
Beautiful Iris - lid
Parfait Amour - outer V
Seedling - outer crease
All Races - inner crease
Petol Blue pearlglide liner - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black
Rimmel Sexy Curve mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Refined Golden bronzer - applied lightly
Personal Style - apple of cheeks
Taupe - contour
Perfect Topping MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Stone lipliner
Myself lipstick
Ever So Rich cremesheen glass


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2010)

i've not posted here in ages!!

face-
revlon colour stay foundation
petticoat msf

eyes-
udpp
mufe #19 aqua cream
trax shadow
plum dressing shadow
sketch shadow
opulash mascara

lips-
chanel lip cream gloss that i cant remember the name of!


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 22, 2010)

Today's FOTD:

Eyes:

Concealer: brow to crease
Chartru paint: lid
Lime e/s: inner lid
Shock-A-Holic e/s: outer lid
Shadowy Lady: outer v, lightly in crease to blend
Saddle: upper crease
concealer under brow to highlight
black mascara
Lightsweep/Shadester: contour and highlight

Cheeks:

Love Thing mb: all over cheeks
Grape Ombre: all over cheeks
By Candlelight msf: highlight

Lips:

Vino l/p to define lips
Borghese Misto Currant l/l to define
Magenta l/l to fill in
Ban This! dtw gloss
Gimme That dtw gloss: center of lips only


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 22, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Naked Lunch on lid
Kid in crease
Knight Divine in outer V (would've been better with a matte charcoal... don't have one though)
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Gerbera

*Lips:*
Melt In Your Mouth l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 23, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Vex on lid
Soft Brown as transition color in crease
Copperplate in crease
Femme Noir in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## she (Sep 23, 2010)

lazy day!

eyes:
indianwood p/p
rich ground f/l
teddy e/l- lower lashline
power surge e/l- waterline
studio fix mascara
embark- brows

face:
ben nye banana powder

lips:
cork l/l
gloss


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 24, 2010)

Not terribly exciting, but I am in a hurry this morning:

Soft Ochre PP
Hypnotizing on lid
Vex on brow bone
Marked for Glamour superslick eyeliner

Pet Me blush

Pink Treat lip liner
VG SE lipstick


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 24, 2010)

Yesterday's FOTD:

Eyes:

Lime e/s: lid
14K e/s: tear duct, under eye (Debi Colors)
Femme Noir e/s: outer v, crease
Saddle e/s: upper crease
Nylon e/s: Highlight
Black gps: waterline
Feline Kohl: waterline
Black mascara

Cheeks:

Shadester/Lightsweep: contour, highlight
Light Over Dark mb: highlight, cheeks

Lips; 

Chestnut l/l
Siss l/s
Boy Bait l/g


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Every time I read this thread I make a little list of things I would like to purchase in the very near future!

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread because I've really been using things in my stash that I haven't touched in ages!

I've cut back my purchases from the LE collections and have been limiting myself to unique items only.

I also keep a list of color combinations and re-arranged my eye shadow palettes with like colors stacked vertically instead of horizontally.

Keep on posting everybody!!_

 
  ITA.  Plus it gives me ideas for what to look for in the discount bin and CCO!  And I love the ideas for new combos.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Not terribly exciting, but I am in a hurry this morning:

Soft Ochre PP
Hypnotizing on lid
Vex on brow bone
Marked for Glamour superslick eyeliner

Pet Me blush

Pink Treat lip liner
VG SE lipstick_

 
  Sometimes having something you can throw together quickly is a good thing!  I was in a hurry the other day and got ideas from a post here--saved me some time!

Today I went for autumn look to compliment my Kittenish lippy (broke it out for the first time today!)

Apricot colored cream eyeshadow from EL all over lids (similiar to Rubenesque, you can sub that if you have it, I got this for 11 or so at the CCO and can tell you later if this works like a PP--the container looks exactly the same as the PP except the label which is EL)
Brash & Bold all over lid
Jardin Aires on brow and inner corners
Mauvement in the V and smoking it out

Defiantly Feline eyeliner and used a stiff brush to stick Copper Sparkle piggie dust into the eyeliner while it was still wet

Kittenish lippy.  (It looks really dark on my pastey self, so I blotted with a kleenex and put clear lipgloss over it.  If I wasn't going to work, I would have rocked it full blast.)

I am actually pretty proud of this one!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 24, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Woodwinked on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Bronze in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 25, 2010)

A bit retro today...

Painterly PP
Shroom all over
Smoke&Diamonds in crease
Blacktrack to line 

Just A Pinch gel blush

Makeup Store lip pencil "Almost Red" (not sure of a dupe for this one)
Cockney lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 25, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Brule on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stila Lillium

*Lips:*
Bare Slimshine


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 26, 2010)

So tired and did not feel like putting much effort into my makeup today... I still liked the way this turned out though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Cargo Yukon on lid (sub. Satin Taupe, Subtle, Coco, any taupe will do!)
Kid in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
EM Nick Nack (sub. Blushbaby or any neutral pink)

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 27, 2010)

^^I love putting a taupe on the lid with just a brow highlighter for a quick and easy look, too!

This was me yesterday:

Painterly PP
Silverthorne on lid
Strike a Pose! in crease
Stila Puppy to blend out crease (sub Omega, maybe?)
Shroom to highlight
Blacktrack on top lashline
Black Russian on lower lashes

Blonde MSF

Subculture lip pencil
Nude Rose lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 27, 2010)

I had to unexpectedly go to work for a couple hours today, so I threw this on. It was fresh, and I really liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
just mascara

*Cheeks:*
Love Rock (oldie but goodie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Lips:*
I Like It Like That


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 27, 2010)

I love this thread--so many great ideas.

This look was to look as natural as possible but still using makeup.

Used mineral makeup on face (BE Fairly Light + Light)
Blonde MSF applied lightly

Buddy Up blush

Rue D'Bois lippy

Eyes:  FairyLite brow bone and tear ducts
Trax in V, blended out with Rich Flesh in the crease (you can sub Soba)
Pen N Pink lid
Glam Eyes (Rimmel) mascara with Loreal Lineur Intense in Brun Mica  (you can sub Coco Powerpoint by MAC eyeliner)


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 28, 2010)

*Face:*
Mac Studio Moisture Tint set with MSF Natural
Moisturecover + Amazing Concealer mixed together - Under eyes

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Black Greasepaint Stick - Lids + lower lash line
Pixy Epoxy - Centre of lids
Young Punk e/s - Lids
Nanogold e/s - Brow highlight
Sugarpill "Poison Plum" - Lower lash line
Milani Liquif-Eye Pencil in Black - tightlining
Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Cheeks:*
Rhubarb + Azalea Blushes
Trace Gold Blush - Highlighting
Petticoat MSF - Cheeks 

*Lips:*
Kiehls Vanilla Lip Balm
Cha-Cha Lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 28, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Vanilla packed on lid + to highlight
Soft Brown in crease as transition color
Mauvement p/m in crease/outer V
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Creme Cup


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

Trying to console myself on the no buy for VV by making a dark "villianesque" lip...with Sophisto--a gorgeous sheer but quite buildable plum lippy.  (Love it)

...paired with a soft taupe/neutral eye 


Eyes:  Jest all over
Night Manouvers in V and along lash line 
Silver Ring in the crease
Omega to blend it all out

Grey eyeliner from FF
Rimmel Glam Eyes mascara

Face:  Redhead to highlight, used Porcelain Pink to blend out
Light Flush for blush

Lips:  Lined with NYX Deep purple lip liner (similar to Velveeta sp?) to bring out the plum tones in Sophisto (Lustre) lippy

(you could also use Kittenish, Odyssey, Cunning, etc)

BF said to me, "You are getting better at doing your make-up"  (a real compliment coming from him)


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 28, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Lucky Green e/s inner half
Expensive Pink e/s outer half
Coppering e/s outer V, crease
Vanilla e/s to blend
Shroom e/s highlight
NC15/NW20 chromagraphic pencil on lower waterline.

Cantaloupe on cheeks

I <3 this!


----------



## January (Sep 29, 2010)

Eyes:
Indianwood PP
Amber Lights on lid
Texture in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to Highlight

Blacktrack fluidline

Cheeks:
Shell Pearl
Instant Chic

Lips:
Shy Girl


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

Plain Jane today

Milk NYX liner over UDPP
Modest Tone over whole eye (you can sub Shroom)
Rich Flesh in the crease (you can sub Cork)
Universal Mix pigment in the inside corners and brow bones
Museum Bronze to smoke it all out

Coco Powerpoint eyeliner
Molasses Pearl glide over that

BE MMU concealer
Porcelain Pink all over
Band of Roses pink side blushie

Faux lippy


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 30, 2010)

Did something different for me today... DH said he likes it, but he's just not used to seeing me in dark lips.

*Eyes:*
Cargo Yukon on lid (sub. any taupe - Satin Taupe, Subtle, Coco, etc.)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon (thinking I should've used something darker & plummier)

*Lips:*
Maybelline lipstain in Plum Flushed (gorgeous medium-dark burgandy plum)


----------



## kittykit (Oct 2, 2010)

Am having this simple looks today.

*Eyes*
Too Faced Shadows Insurance
Bare Canvas Paint
Brule & Nylon on inner lid
Patina on 2/3 of the lid
Embark on crease
Naked Lunch as highlight
UD 24/7 Corrupt
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express mascara

*Cheeks*
Briar Rose
Petticoat for highlight

*Lips*
Kiehl's Lip Balm #1
Subculture l/p
Hug Me l/s


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 3, 2010)

I haven't posted because I've just been doing cheeks and lips.  My eyes have been very itchy due to allergies so I didn't want to wear eye makeup.  Just concealer and curled lashes for me.  But today I wore:

*Eyes*
Uniformly Blue GPS - a tiny bit blended on lid
Fashion e/s on lid
Blue MES from She Who Dares MES in the outer V
Soft Brown e/s in the crease
Hey e/s to highlight
Petrol Blue Pearl Glide e/l on upper lid and lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Revenge is Sweet l/g


----------



## SuSana (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't been a good stash shopper lately, I've been sticking to a pretty neutral combo that I love & have been wearing almost every day, just changing up the eyeliner, blush & lips.  Today it was this:

Eyes:
Eden UDPP
Painterly
Naked Lunch on lid
Omega all in crease area
Espresso in outer c
Nylon to highlight brow & inner corners
Almost Noir p/g to liner upper & lower lashlines

Cheeks:
Pink Swoon & Well Dressed mixed together
Petticoat MSF

Lips:
Sephora nano l/l in Candid Candy to line & fill in lips
Revenge is Sweet l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to love a silver & purple combo back in the day, and now I remember why! It's really flattering on me. LOVE this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Silver Fog p/m wet on lid with Fix+
Satellite Dreams in crease
Graphology in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
Plink!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 4, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while - I've been busy - I missed you all!
Today I wore:

Eyes:

Soft Ochre p/p
Gorgeous Gold: inner lid
Blue from She Who Dares: outer lid
Texture: bridge area (from crease to under brow)
concealer and Nylon to highlight
black mascara
blacktrack fluidline: upper lid

Cheeks:

Notable: blush
Light Flush MSF: highlight

Lips:

Nightmoth l/l
Dark Deed l/s
a mixture of: Ban This!, Date Night and Revenge is Sweet l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 4, 2010)

January,

I love this look!

I'm going to give it a try after I wear all of my VV goodies!

Thanks for posting it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Eyes:
Indianwood PP
Amber Lights on lid
Texture in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to Highlight

Blacktrack fluidline

Cheeks:
Shell Pearl
Instant Chic

Lips:
Shy Girl_


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooohhh,

I like this look too!  And I have most of the shades listed!

Great look!

Thanks for posting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Painterly p/p as base
Lucky Green e/s inner half
Expensive Pink e/s outer half
Coppering e/s outer V, crease
Vanilla e/s to blend
Shroom e/s highlight
NC15/NW20 chromagraphic pencil on lower waterline.

Cantaloupe on cheeks

I <3 this!_


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 5, 2010)

Painterly p/p as base
Smoke & Diamonds e/s all over lid
Lucky Tom e/s outer V
Patina e/s crease
Vanilla e/s blend
Nanogold e/s highlight


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 5, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Smoke & Diamonds on lid (still not wild about this shade)
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Stark Naked

*Lips:*
Sweet & Single


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 5, 2010)

Today I wore the same eye look as yesterday but I changed the cheeks and lips:

Mahogany l/p
Ruby Woo l/s
Dot of Plus Luxe l/g in center of lip

Merrily and Style Demon blush
Stereo Rose msf cheeks, highlight


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I haven't posted because I've just been doing cheeks and lips.  My eyes have been very itchy due to allergies so I didn't want to wear eye makeup.  Just concealer and curled lashes for me.  But today I wore:

*Eyes*
Uniformly Blue GPS - a tiny bit blended on lid
Fashion e/s on lid
Blue MES from She Who Dares MES in the outer V
Soft Brown e/s in the crease
Hey e/s to highlight
Petrol Blue Pearl Glide e/l on upper lid and lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Revenge is Sweet l/g_

 
  Someone has been shopping VV instead of their stash!  (I violated too, could not resist!)  My eyes have been super irritated lately, so I used some matte shadows from an EL palette for most of the lid and yesterday I went with naked eyelids for the first time since I can remember!  I have to go and get some hydrocort cream. for my sensitive lids.  Afraid they will get bumpy, instead of just red and itchy. I think I figured out the problem--a new eye makeup remover.  That's what I get for not using my standard (lancome) and trying crap from the drugstore!

My boring look today (since I could not use any shadows with glitter or shimmer)

*Face:* *Her Own Devices* (HOD) (one of my VV indulgences) 
over SB Primer and BE Matte SPF 15 (Fairly Light) for concealer
*Porcelain pink MSF* in cheek and nose area and all over lid
*Buddy Up MB duo* on cheeks, blended out with HOD BP

*Eye:* *Blackground PP*
Used shades from EL palette dark grayed brown on lash line (sub Night Manouvres or Handwritten)  Fleshy Pink from quad on crease (No good sub for this, maybe Rich Flesh or Mink Pink)
*Universal Mix* piggie on brow and inner eye corner
*Korres natural mascara* wtih Abysinia oil (Sp?)  I love this mascara

*Lippy:* *To Pamper over Pink Plaid*.  This came out to be a beautiful cool, lavender/greyed pink.  (would also work with syrup or other blue pinks)  can't wait to try To Pamper over Lady Gaga...

Hope my eyelid clears up soon.  I hate not wearing eyeshadow or having to do only matte shades!

How long after a collection is past can we consider it game for Shopping the stash?  (when does haul become stash???)


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Someone has been shopping VV instead of their stash!  (I violated too, could not resist!)  My eyes have been super irritated lately, so I used some matte shadows from an EL palette for most of the lid and yesterday I went with naked eyelids for the first time since I can remember!  I have to go and get some hydrocort cream. for my sensitive lids.  Afraid they will get bumpy, instead of just red and itchy. I think I figured out the problem--a new eye makeup remover.  That's what I get for not using my standard (lancome) and trying crap from the drugstore!

My boring look today (since I could not use any shadows with glitter or shimmer)

*Face:* *Her Own Devices* (HOD) (one of my VV indulgences) 
over SB Primer and BE Matte SPF 15 (Fairly Light) for concealer
*Porcelain pink MSF* in cheek and nose area and all over lid
*Buddy Up MB duo* on cheeks, blended out with HOD BP

*Eye:* *Blackground PP*
Used shades from EL palette dark grayed brown on lash line (sub Night Manouvres or Handwritten)  Fleshy Pink from quad on crease (No good sub for this, maybe Rich Flesh or Mink Pink)
*Universal Mix* piggie on brow and inner eye corner
*Korres natural mascara* wtih Abysinia oil (Sp?)  I love this mascara

*Lippy:* *To Pamper over Pink Plaid*.  This came out to be a beautiful cool, lavender/greyed pink.  (would also work with syrup or other blue pinks)  can't wait to try To Pamper over Lady Gaga...

Hope my eyelid clears up soon.  I hate not wearing eyeshadow or having to do only matte shades!

*How long after a collection is past can we consider it game for Shopping the stash?  (when does haul become stash???)*_

 


Martiangirl,

The minute my new goodies hit my makeup box its STASH!

I always set new goals for myself: play with the goodies first and then incorporate older shades into the mix.

I'm trying not to purchase too much too soon because then it all becomes overwhelming and I tend to get lost or stuck in a rut.

I'm also trying new techniques and different ways of doing things.

As long as I have my basics everything else is just frosting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's no getting around it: My name is Natalie and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## January (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_January,

I love this look!

I'm going to give it a try after I wear all of my VV goodies!

Thanks for posting it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Try it out... I love it. The shadow was inspired by a look in In Style a year ago. Except they used Goldmine, and I don't have that. Haha.

Today...

Eyes:
Nurture Shadestick
Grain e/s on the lids
Handwritten e/s in the outer V / crease
Soft Brown to blend
Vanilla e/s highlight

Cheeks:
Bite Of An Apple blush

Lips:
Ravishing
Strange Potion lipgloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 6, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Brule on lid
Cork in crease
Soft Brown to blend crease
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Love Rock

*Lips:*
Revlon l/s in Haute Berry (sub. Up The Amp)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2010)

*Eyes*
Leopard Luxe Quad

Wild by Nature all over 
Style Predator on lid 
Notoriety on crease and outer V 
Teddy e/l on upper and lower lash line

*Cheeks*
Eversun blush

*Lips*
Chanel Pleasing Glossimer


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Someone has been shopping VV instead of their stash!  (I violated too, could not resist!) 
How long after a collection is past can we consider it game for Shopping the stash?  (when does haul become stash???)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_*Eyes*
Uniformly Blue GPS - a tiny bit blended on lid
Fashion e/s on lid
Blue MES from She Who Dares MES in the outer V
Soft Brown e/s in the crease
Hey e/s to highlight
Petrol Blue Pearl Glide e/l on upper lid and lower lashline

*Cheeks*
Pet Me MB

*Lips*
Revenge is Sweet l/g_

 
LOL I thought I could get away with it because only the She Who Dares and Revenge is Sweet were brand new from the VV Collection.  But everything else is pretty new too.  I think I got everything this year except for the Fashion e/s.  I'm not sure when it came out but I know it was with the last Starflash collection.  But this was my first time actually using it.  I wanted to use the Petrol Blue Pearl Glide in honor of it being repromoted soon.  But good job noticing that one!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 8, 2010)

Heheh - gotta love that VV collection!

Yesterday I wore:

Eyes:

Indianwood pp: lids
Amber Lights e/s: lids
Embark or Folie: crease (I don't remember which!)
Nylon: highlight
black liner
black mascara

Cheeks: 

BoaA blush
Marine Life Highlight powder

Lips: 

Toxic Tale l/s
Beet l/l 
Plus Luxe l/g

and:

TT w/Mahogany and Chestnut l/l
and Lychee Luxe l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh - Today I have on:

Eyes:

Artifact p/p: lids
Purple side of MDM mes: lids (dry then wet)
Fig. 1: lightly in crease
Seedy Pearl e/s: highlight
black mascara

Cheeks: 

Briar Rose Beauty powder: cheeks
Dame blush: highlight
Notable blush: cheeks

Lips:

Magenta l/l
Violetta l/s
Revenge is Sweet l/g

SMOOCHES!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 8, 2010)

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Vanilla p/m on lid
Soft Brown + Amber Lights in crease
Heritage Rouge p/m in outer V
Handwritten to darken outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:* 
Creme D'Nude


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 8, 2010)

This week I did a slightly modified version of Birds & Berries face chart (Give Me Liberty of London collection).  I've been in a make-up rut lately and needed to mix things up. Taupe blushis the 'oldest' product I used in this look. I use it nearly everyday to contour and still have not hit pan.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Sea Me shadestick - as teal base on lid (substitute for Delft paint pot)
Bird & Berries - lid (GMLOL - March 2010)
Apres-ski - crease (Chill - December 2008)
Wild Wisteria - outer crease (Graphic Garden - July 2009; substitute for Dame's Desire)
Social Climber - brow highlight (Graphic Garden - July 2009)
Bough Grey - tear duct (GMLOL - March 2010)
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Graphblack technakohl - upper lashline
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascare in Black

CHEEKS:
Personal Style beauty powder blush - highlight (All Ages, All Races, All Sexes - January 2010)
Dirty Plum - apples of cheeks (GMLOL - March 2010)
Taupe - contour (Untamed - August 2006)

LIPS:
Whirl lipliner
Myself lipstick (All Ages, All Races, All Sexes - January 2010)
Ever So Rich cremesheen glass (Cremeteam - February 2009)


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yesterday I did a neutral eye using Fabulous Feline palettes with a coral-red lip. Wild by Nature is the perfect crease color and Prized is the perfect 'my lid but better' shade for my NC42 skin. 

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Concrete - fill brows
Prized - lid & brow highlight
Wild by Nature - crease
Notoriety - to deepen crease & add dimension
Showstopper - lightly in outer V
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black
Blacktrack fluidline - upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Taupe - contour
Bite of an Apple - apples of cheeks

LIPS:
Boldly Bare lipliner - fill lips
Mahogany lipliner 
Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick
Viva Glam Cyndi lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 9, 2010)

Same colors as yesterday, just tried a different color placement.

*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Heritage Rouge p/m on lid (want to find a good colored base for under this)
Soft Brown + Amber Lights in crease
Handwritten in outer V
Vanilla e/s + Vanilla p/m to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to smudge out

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Shy Girl


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 10, 2010)

*Eyes:*
NYX Milk as base
Vanilla p/m on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Vanilla e/s to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
Peaches

*Lips:*
Perennial High Style


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 10, 2010)

Went for a very neutral/natural look today.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Concrete - fill brows
Prized - inner lid & brow highlight
Malt - outer 2/3 lid
Wild by Nature - crease
Seedling - to deepen crease
Naked Lunch - tear duct
Photogravure technakohl - tightline upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Refined Golden bronzer
Taupe - contour
Pet Me - apples of cheeks
Lightscapade MSF - highlight

LIPS:
Soar lipliner - fill lips
In Synch lipliner - fill lips (mixed with Soar to warm it up a little)
High Tea lipstick
Partial to Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 11, 2010)

LOVE this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Gingersoft on lid
Soft Brown + Pearl of the Earth in crease
Satin Taupe in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
True Romantic
Petticoat

*Lips:*
Sweet & Single l/s
English Accents l/g


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 11, 2010)

*Eyes*
My Dark Magic MES - pink on lid, black from purple side in outer V
Permaplum e/l on upper lashline

*Cheeks*
Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre - purple color 

*Lips*
Revenge is Sweet l/g

Okay the only old things are Permaplum and Azalea Blossom is about 8 months old.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 12, 2010)

Very happy with this look too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Star Violet on lid
Soft Brown + Woodwinked in crease
Sketch in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
The Perfect Cheek
By Candlelight

*Lips:*
Soft Lust


----------



## SuSana (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I used Henna!

Eyes:
UDPP + Painterly
Henna on lid
Omega in crease
Mulch in outer v
Photorealism to highlight
Molasses p/g to line

Cheeks:
Fleurry

Lips:
Gingerroot to line & fill lips
Bonus Beat l/g


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 12, 2010)

*Eyes*
SCF Quad 4: Flip all over the lid, Aztec Brick in outer 1/3, Creole Beauty in outer V
Spare Change Pearl glide e/l

*Cheeks*
Eversun blush

*Lips*
The Prowl l/s
Chanel Pleasing Glossimer


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 13, 2010)

yesterday i wore-

eyes-
black gps
deep blue green pigment on my lids and then blended into the crease
ud sin shadow as a highlight
ud zero liner

cheeks-
porcilain pink msf

lips-
creme cup lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 13, 2010)

I dusted off an 'oldie but a goodie'--Woodwinked.  I finally found a way to make less of an orangey mess on my eyes by using NYX jumbo eye pencil in French Fries as a base.  I even got compliments on my eyeshadow for coworkers.

*EYES:*
  	Painterly paint pot 
  	NYX Jumbo eye pencil in French Fries - lid
  	Concrete - fill brows

  	Woodwinked - lid
  	Wild by Nature - crease
  	Notoriety - to deepen crease
  	Shroom - brow highlight
  	Defiantly Feline superslick liquid eyeliner - upper lashline
  	Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
  	Rimmel Volume Flash mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
  	Taupe - contour
  	Garb - apples of cheeks
  	Comfort MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
  	Spice lipliner
  	Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 13, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Constructivist as base
  	Sable on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Lillium
  	Smashbox Diffuse (gorgeous highlighter!)

*Lips:*
  	VGV


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2010)

Eyes
  	SCF Quad 3 (Purples):
  	Mink Pink all over
  	Bruised Plum on lid
  	Jungle Moon in the outer V
  	Permaplum e/l on upper lashline and outer 1/3 of lower lashline

  	Cheeks
  	Azalea Blossom blush ombre (darker purple color)

  	Lips
  	Revenge is Sweet l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to sell Apricot Pink pigment. I've held onto it because it was LE, but it's just not the right shade for me.

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Apricot Pink p/m on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Blue Brown + Handwritten in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon
  	Smashbox Shimmer

*Lips:*
  	Lovelorn
  	Nymphette


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 17, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Shu ME Silver 945 on lid (sub. Satin Taupe)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Handwritten in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Dollymix
  	Smashbox Diffuse (gives the most gorgeous glow, loooove!)

*Lips:*
  	Out To Shock l/s
  	Melt in your Mouth l/g


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 17, 2010)

I went way back in my stash and dusted off the Chromezone 1 palette launched February 2004.  The palette has Gleam (barely pinked glod), Brule (soft muted creamy beige), Mystery (muted plummish brown) and Pickle (pickly, gherkin green).  I don't believe I have ever worn Pickle outside the house; so today was a first.  And to think I thought I hated this palette. The look didn't turn out too bad.

*EYES:*
  	Painterly paint pot
  	Pickle - lid
  	Sharp - dabbed on center of lid
  	Soft Brown - crease
  	Mystery - to deepen crease / outer V
  	Gleam - tear duct
  	Brule - brow highlight
  	Dipdown fluidline - upper lashline
  	Mystery - smudged on top of Dipdown / lower lashline
  	Stila Topaz - waterline
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
  	Refined Golden bronzer
  	Taupe - contour
  	Instant Chic - apples of cheeks
  	By Candlelight MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
  	Spice lipliner - fill lips
  	Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 19, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	NYX Milk as base
  	Vex on lid
  	Soft Brown + Fashion Groupie in crease
  	Fig.1 + Beauty Marked in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	True Romantic
  	Petticoat

*Lips:*
  	I Like It Like That
  	Revlon Lilac Pastelle (sub. Going Casual)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 20, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Revved-Up p/m wet on lid with Fix+
  	Soft Brown + Cork in crease
  	Handwritten in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
  	Barely Lit


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 21, 2010)

*Eyes*
  	Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
  	MAC Off The Page - lid
  	MAC Flip - blend edges
  	MAC Sable - crease & lower lashline
  	MAC Creme de Miel - inner corners & lower lashline
  	Pupa Multiplay black pencil - upper lashline, smudged
  	MAC Modest Tone - highlight
  	Estee Lauder DoubleWear brown mascara

*Cheeks*
  	Signature Minerals Buff Apricot
  	MAC Cheeky Bronze

*Lips*
  	Revlon Blush l/s


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 22, 2010)

Today's Spring look! >___<

*Face:*
  	MUFE Mat Velvet
  	RCMA Loose Powder
  	Moisturecover Concealer
  	Fix+

*Eyes:*
  	Dipdown f/l + Embark e/s - Brows
  	Shadow Insurance
  	Groundwork paint pot - Lids
  	Tete-a-Tint e/s - Lid to brow
  	Vibrant Grape e/s - Crease
  	100 Strokes e/s - Crease
  	Colour Matters Technakohl - Lower lash line
  	Sugarpill "Absinthe" + Inglot Duraline - Lower lash line
  	Koji Dollywink liner - Upper lash line
  	Chanel Inimitable Mascara

*Cheeks:*
  	Trace Gold Blush - highlighting
  	Vintage Grape Blush Ombre - Cheeks
  	So Ceylon MSF - Cheeks

*Lips:*
  	Currant Lip Liner
  	Violetta Lipstick
  	Revenge is Sweet Lipglass


----------



## LadyGina (Oct 22, 2010)

I have steamy...what can I substitute for mothbrown?


----------



## spookafeller (Oct 22, 2010)

Mothbrown is a pretty unique color, but i have seen Chanel's new single shadow, Taupe Grise, and it is nearly identical.  pricey, yes, but mothbrown is so difficult to find!


----------



## spookafeller (Oct 22, 2010)

eyes: 

  	delft paintpot on lid
  	phloof! on browbone
  	parrot blended from lid up into crease
  	nehru to darken crease
  	mystery eye kohl to line

  	lips:

  	hush, hush tendertone

  	cheeks:

  	lightscapade to highlight


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 23, 2010)

Ooh - you guys have been posting some gorgeous looks with some of my fav. shades:

  	Star Violet, Sketch & Vibrant Grape e/s

  	Delft p/p

  	BC, Comfort, Petticoat, So Ceylon & Cheeky Bronze msfs

  	VGV and ILILT l/s!

  	Me, I've barely worn make-up this week.

  	What I did wear was:

  	Violetta l/s w/Currant l/l and either VGV l/g or RIS l/g and

  	BR beauty powder and BC msf.

  	or

  	Arena, Bamboo and Saddle or Texture e/s with VGV l/s or a red lippie & Plus Luxe l/g.

  	So sad.

  	I hope next week will be better & I'll have more time for my stash!

  	Have a great weekend!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

yesterday night i did a look using pigments i hadnt used in ages!

  	face-
  	revlon foundation
  	rimmel powder
  	breath of plum blush
  	lightscapade msf

  	lips-
  	cranapple liner
  	random pink lip stain
  	hot house gloss

  	eyes-
  	udpp sin
  	mufe gold aqua cream
  	gold pigment
  	mutiny pigment
  	partylicious pigment
  	violet pigment
  	push the edge pigment
  	ud liner in zero
  	opulash mascara


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2010)

Yesterday,

  	I wore:

  	Bamboo
  	Texture
  	Arena
  	cat eye w/Blacktrack liner
  	black mascara

  	Full Fuchsia blush
  	Petticoat msf

  	Girl About Town l/s

  	I loved doing the cat eye - It was so much fun!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 25, 2010)

*Eyes*
  	Rubenesque Paint Pot on lid
  	6 Reelers & Rockers Palette: Crown & Scepter on lid
  	Showstopper in outer V
  	Lord It Up pearlglide on upper and lower lashline

*Cheeks*
  	Get Away Bronze Blush

*Lips*
  	The Prowl l/s


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 26, 2010)

On 10/25/10 I wore:

  	Eyes:

  	SB GPS lids
  	MDM pink: lids
  	Beautiful Iris: inner & outer corners
  	Vibrant Grape: crease
  	Texture (or saddle?) transition shade
  	Seedy Pearl: highlight
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	BC msf: highlight
  	Grape ombre: cheeks
  	Comfort: bronzer

  	Lips: 

  	Goes & Goes PL
  	Plum l/l
  	Foolishly Fab l/g

  	I've given myself a new challenge:

  	Of course I'm still doing the msf challenge but now:

  	I'm doing the lipstick challenge:

  	Once I use it I cannot touch it for another 33 days - that's how many 
  	MAC l/s I own

  	Same thing w/lip gloss.

  	No I don't have 33 MAC l/g's but I have enough of them to put into rotation.

  	Same thing with LE e/s - MDM is going to the bottom of the pile and must work its way up! 

  	Never fear though! I have Young Punk!

  	I don't have that many LE e/s but I own a lot of MAC e/s so now I need to bust out some new color combos.

  	Wish me luck!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 26, 2010)

LMD84., (what's your name? Sorry - I'm name challenged - no really - I'm sure I'd forget my own if people didn't call me by it all the time!),

  	Anyway, I would have loved to see this combo!

  	Me, i only own 2 pigments and have barely touched them.

  	If you took a pic. of this look did you post it in the other FOTD forum?

  	If you didn't, will you?

  	Thanks!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 26, 2010)

Today I did:

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p
  	Humid e/s: inner corner
  	Club e/s: outer corner
  	Shadowy Lady e/s: outer v, darkened crease
  	Texture: transition shade
  	Seedy Pearl: highlight
  	Black liner, mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Perfect Topping MSF: over cheeks, highlight
  	Liberty of London: Dirty Plum blush: cheeks
  	Gold Deposit msf: bronzer: lightly over cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Chestnut l/l
  	Siss l/s
  	Cushy White l/g


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

running late, its really plain look, a bit heavier on the blush.

  	eyes:
  	udpp
  	black liquid liner- nyx
  	opulash mascara

  	face:
  	banana powder- ben nye (this has been my new "foundation" for the past few months!)
  	warm sand blush- fashion fair
  	ripe peach blush

  	lips:
  	plum l/l
  	devilishly stylish l/g
  	clear gloss


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 29, 2010)

Today:

  	Eyes:

  	SB GPS
  	Mosscape p/p
  	Green side of MDM mes used wet on lids
  	Saddle: crease
  	Dreammaker: highlight
  	Feline kohl: waterline
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Stereo Rose msf
  	Merrily mb

  	Lips:

  	Mahogany l/l
  	Cherry l/l
  	Chestnut l/l: for definition
  	Baby's on Fire l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 31, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Brule on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	True Romantic

*Lips:*
  	Go For It (whoooaaa, purple!)


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 31, 2010)

*Eyes*
  	Madina Milano gold creme e/s - base
  	Il Makiage Desert Sand (coral) - lid
  	MAC Nocturnelle - outer C
  	MAC Modest Tone - inner corners
  	MAC Vanilla - highlight
  	Pupa Multiplay black pencil - lower lashline

*Cheeks*
  	MAC Joyous
  	Il Makiage Sun Bronze

*Lips*
  	Revlon Blush l/s


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 1, 2010)

SpringDance,

  	Where did you purchase Il Makiage m-up?

  	I have some of their brushes but have not been able to locate makeup!

  	Thanks.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 1, 2010)

My FOTD:

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p: lids
  	All That Glitters: lids
  	Louder, Please: inner crease
  	Embark: outer v
  	Feline Kohl: liner upper lids
  	black mascara
  	spiked: brows

  	Cheeks:

  	By Candlelight: highlight
  	Merrilly mb: cheeks
  	Hippness: cheeks
  	BoaA: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Burgundy l/l
  	Diva l/s
  	Date Night l/g

  	I blended Louder, Please into the inner crease and I love the way it looks with All That Glitters.

  	This is a lovely eye!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 1, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Satin Taupe on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stark Naked

*Lips:*
  	Intimidate s/s


----------



## SpringDancer (Nov 1, 2010)

Fiberluver said:


> SpringDance,
> 
> Where did you purchase Il Makiage m-up?
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyGina (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll check out Chanel Shadow...Thanx for your reply...


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 2, 2010)

Today:

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p: lids
  	Debi Colors e/s: Desert Sand: lids, Copper Penny: crease
  	Feline Kohl: liner upper lids
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Sunny By Nature msf: bronzer
  	Hipness blush: cheeks
  	Nuance mb: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Chestnut l/l
  	Sandy B l/s under 
  	Myth l/s
  	Boy Bait l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 3, 2010)

Yesterday's look:

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Brule on lid
  	Cork in crease
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
  	Brick l/l 
  	"Red" She Said l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 3, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Brule on lid
  	Cork in crease
  	Espresso in outer V
  	Soft Brown to blend out cresse/outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stark Naked

*Lips:*
  	Sweetie


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

todays look was very green! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	face-
  	by candlelight msf

  	lips-
  	cha cha gloss

  	eyes-
  	udpp
  	greenstroke paint pot
  	kelly green pigment
  	nightlight pigment
  	ud virgin shadow
  	green ud 24/7 liner
  	opulash mascara


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 3, 2010)

Today was sort of a purple neutral look:

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p
  	All That Glitters e/s: lid
  	Fig 1: crease
  	Plum Dressing: outer v
  	Feline Kohl: liner upper lid
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Sunny By Nature msf: bronzer
  	Light Over Dark mb: cheeks, highlighter
  	Lovejoy mb: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Chestnut:l/l
  	Debi Colours: Micro Satin l/s
  	Instant Gold l/g


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2010)

i went for the purples today too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	lips-
  	fashion scoop creme sheen gloss
  	in synch liner

  	cheeks-
  	petticoat msf

  	eys-
  	mufe #19 aqua cream
  	push the edge pigment
  	plum dressing shadow
  	vanilla pigment
  	ud zero liner
  	opulash mascara


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 4, 2010)

Did an eye today inspired by Cham Pale, and the quad which I am dying for. This look worked so well, that I might skip the quad. Or maybe not...

  	But Retrospeck on the lid, Patina in the crease and lower lashline and brulé as a highlighter. Looked SO great.


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2010)

These aren't really products I've had a long time, but I liked the way they worked together, so I thought I's post...

  	Eyes
  	Painterly p/p (I hadn't been using a primer before- I'm never going back! My make-up looks so much better and lasts so much longer!)
  	Rosy Outlook as highlighter
  	Banshee on lid
  	Star Violet blended on outer half of lid and inner crease
  	Bloodline pigment on outer corner and outer crease
  	Black Swan e/l on upper lash line
  	Opulash mascara

  	Cheeks
  	Her Own Devices
  	Darkly, My Dear

  	Lips
  	Chignon

  	Overall effect is a nice blend of pinks and plums. I adore pretty much anything plum coloured, but this seemed to work really well.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 4, 2010)

Ooohhh - I love Star Violet!

  	I think I may wear it tomorrow!

  	My niece loves!!! Retrospeck.  It is one of the few shadows she owns by MAC.

  	I swear she must go through 4 or 5 of them a year!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 4, 2010)

Today it is the same eye and lip as yesterday but the cheeks are different:

  	Sunny by Nature MSF: bronzer
  	LOL Dirty Plum: cheeks
  	So Ceylon msf: all over cheek area
  	Light part of Light Over dark msf: highlighter


----------



## bevcita (Nov 4, 2010)

Today I wore:

  	From MAC:
  	Arena as a wash
  	Black Swan upper lash line and lower lashline
  	Powersurge lower lash line layered with Black Swan
  	VV Truth and Light powder to highlight my face

  	Non MAC:
  	Dior Hydraction TM
  	Rimmel Berry on the cheeks
  	Shu Uemura RD 175 on the lips <3


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 7, 2010)

I attempted to replicate "The Faerie Glen" face chart. I had to substitute some of the products since don't own any eyeshadows or dazzleglass cremes from A Tartan Tale collection.

*EYES: *
Painterly paint pot
Concrete – brows
Bagatelle – lid
Smoke & Diamonds – inner crease
Furiously Fabulous – outer V
Wild by Nature – outer crease
Rose Blanc – brow highlight
Petrol Blue mixed with StilaOnyx – upper lashline with #266 brush
Smoke & Diamonds – lower lashline
Fascinating eye kohl – waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
My Highland Honey – apples of cheeks
Taupe – contour

*LIPS:*
Stripdown lipliner– fill lips
The Faerie Glen lipstick
Truth & Light lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Nov 7, 2010)

This look was from time last week.  I really shopped my stash and used Holiday 2005 palette to create a daytime smokey eye look. I thought I hated Satin Taupe and never understood why so many people liked it.  However, I finally found some eyeshadow combos using Satin Taupe that work for me--e.g., Satin Taupe + Petalescent, Satin Taupe + Bon Fete.

*EYES:  *
Painterly paint pot
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil – Black Bean
Concrete – brows
Stud brow pencil – brows
Satin Taupe - lid
Pearl of the Earth – all over Satin Taupe
Omega – crease
Gingersoft– brow highlight
Rave pearlglide– upper lashline
Blacktrackfluidline– tightling upper lashline
Fascinating - waterline
RimmelSexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Dirty Plum – apples of cheeks
Summer Rose beauty powder - highlight
Taupe – contour

*LIPS:*
Stone lipliner– fill lips
Myself lipstick
Ever So Rich cremesheenglass


----------



## kittykit (Nov 8, 2010)

My 10-mins looks last night

*Eyes*
  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  	MAC Bare Canvas Paint
  	Mulch - all over lids
  	Brule - inner corner
  	Handwritten - crease
  	Shroom - highlight
  	UD 24/7 Eye liner in Zero
  	Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express Waterproof (my HG mascara)

*Cheeks*
  	MAC Cubic

*Lips*
  	MAC Viva Glam VI l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 8, 2010)

I finally found time to put on m-up today!

  	I wore:

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p
  	silver shadow on lids
  	Copperplate: crease area
  	Blanc type: highlight
  	blacktack fluidline: upper lid
  	black mascara

  	Lips:

  	Cushy White l/g


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2010)

Not strictly all from my stash (i.e., non-new products), but brought out a few old favourites for this look.

  	Eyes
  	Painterly p/p
  	Deep Purple p/m all over lid and into crease; along lower lash line
  	Illegal Cargo e/s blended along upper crease
  	Smolder e/k along upper lash line and water line

  	Cheeks
  	Briar Rose b/p

  	Lips
  	Plum l/l
  	Viva Glam V l/s
  	Resort Life gelee


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 9, 2010)

Today I wore:

  	Eyes:

  	Delf p/p lids
  	Tilt e/s: lids
  	Saddle e/s: crease
  	Embark e/s: darken crease
  	Brule: highlight
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	MSFS:

  	Shimpagne: highlight
  	Porcelain pink: cheeks
  	Warm blend: bronzer
  	Light Over Dark mb: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Baby Sparks l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 10, 2010)

Today:

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p: lids
  	Going Bananas: inner lid, tear ducts, under eye
  	Goldmine: middle of lid
  	Firecracker: outer lid
  	Humid e/s: liner under eye
  	Black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Warm Blend msf: broner
  	Shimpagne: highlight
  	Mixture of Style Demon and Merrily mb on cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Cherry l/l
  	Bold/Brash l/g
  	Dewey Jube lip gele for glossy, shiny look

  	This is a great summery look!

  	I love it!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 11, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Hush on lid
  	Fashion Groupie in crease
  	Fig.1 in outer V
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stark Naked

*Lips: *
  	lip balm


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 12, 2010)

Eyes:

  	NYX Silver Pearl shadow on lids
  	Saddle e/s: crease
  	Copperplate: crease
  	Carbon: darken crease
  	Blanc Type: highlight

  	Cheeks:

  	Just A Pinch Gel Blush
  	Stereo Rose MSF
  	Merrily and Style Demon mb
  	Warm Blend msf: bronzer
  	Glissade msf: highlight

  	Lips:

  	Beet l/p
  	Bold & Brash l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 13, 2010)

What a Daring day I had!  I actually wore make-up on a weekend!

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p
  	Going Bananas: inner corner, under eye
  	Lime: middle lid
  	Sassy Grass: outer corner, crease
  	Saddle: crease
  	Humid: line under eye
  	Blanc Type: highlight
  	Feline: under eye, under Humid
  	Black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	So Ceylon msf: bronzer
  	Grand Duo mb: cheeks
  	Perfect Topping msf: highlight

  	Lips:

  	Ban This! l/g
  	Currant l/p


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sporting smokey-ish eyes and nude lips today. This used to be my signature look, but it feels so strange now!

*Eyes:*
  	Constructivist as base on lid and into crease
  	Romp on lid and into crease
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line + NYX Black to smudge out

*Cheeks:*
  	The Perfect Cheek
  	By Candlelight MSF

*Lips:*
  	Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Fiesty,

  	What changed?

  	This looks like a great neutral look.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 14, 2010)

I totally lifted parts of the eye look from VintageTacky.

  	She has a great blog and You Tube vids.!

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p: lids
  	Aqua e/s: inner corner
  	Bitter: middle eye
  	Sassy Grass: outer v, crease
  	Bottled Green: darken crease
  	Feline Kohl: liner upper lid
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Perfect Topping msf: highlight
  	So Ceylon msf: all over cheeks, bronzer

  	Lips:

  	Pink Nouveau l/s
  	Magenta l/l
  	Stop! Look dazzleglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2010)

I just haven't worn this look in forever! I've been wearing more color on my lips... and on the eyes doing light lid colors and just defining the crease/outer V. I liked it though... so did DH. I may have to start rocking it more often again. 



Fiberluver said:


> Hey Fiesty,
> 
> What changed?
> 
> This looks like a great neutral look.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2010)

I am loving smudging out my eyeliner. It looks so hot!!

*Eyes:*
  	Constructivist as base on lid and up into crease
  	Shu ME Silver 945 on lid and into crease (sub. Satin Taupe)
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, smudged out with NYX Black 

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Lillium (sub. any neutral pink)

*Lips:*
  	Plink!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 15, 2010)

Today I busted out the Petticoat MSF for a blusher!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 16, 2010)

I love Petticoat!

  	It was one of my first msf purchases and one of the first ones I wore the dome off of.

  	I ended up giving that one to my niece and opened up a fresh new one.

  	I still have a back-up of it as well!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 16, 2010)

Yesterday's look was the same one I did the day before except I changed the l/s:

  	Gor For It l/s
  	Trish McEvoy #14 l/l


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 17, 2010)

Still smoking it up! 

*Eyes:*
  	Indianwood p/p on lid and into crease as base
  	Stila Sparkle on lid and into crease (sub. any shimmery darker gold)
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, smudged out with NYX Black and Dark Brown e/s

*Cheeks:*
  	Peaches

*Lips: *
  	High Tea


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 17, 2010)

Today:

  	Eyes:

  	Artifact p/p
  	Chrome Yellow: inner corner eye
  	Free To Be: Middle lid
  	Post Haste: Outer corner, v
  	Saddle: crease
  	Gorgeous Gold: highlight

  	Cheeks:

  	Stereo Rose msf: highlight
  	Merrily and Style Demon mb: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Bold/Brash l/g


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 17, 2010)

Mac Meets Chanel !

  	This is my look for 3 days straight.

*Eyes*
  	Chanel Splash Ombre D'eau - fluid eyeshadow on lid
  	6 Dashing Lassies Palette


 		Once Upon a Time all over lid on top of the Splash 	
 		Magical Mist on the lid 
  	Teddy e/l

*Cheeks*
  	Chanel Tweed Fucshia blush


*Lips*
  	Viva Glam VI l/s
  	Chanel Pleasing Glossimer


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 18, 2010)

Love love love today's look!

*Eyes:*
  	Macroviolet f/l as base on lid and into crease
  	no-name Tarte e/s on lid and into crease (sub. Cranberry or Heritage Rouge, I swatched all 3, very similar)
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, smoked out with NYX Black e/s

*Cheeks:*
  	Peaches

*Lips:*
  	Romanced


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 19, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Dazzlelight on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Cork to define crease
  	Tempting in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, set with NYX Black e/s

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon
  	Ulta Pearl e/s to highlight (sub. Pink Opal p/m)

*Lips:*
  	Creme Cup


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 19, 2010)

I've forgotten how wonderfully neutral and beautiful Viva Glam V is.

  	I decided not to include my Viva Glam l/s in my l/s challenge so they will be getting more use.

  	Eyes:

  	Painterly p/p: inner corner
  	Artifact p/p: rest of lid
  	Free to Be e/s: inner lid
  	(Debi Colors) Desert Sand e/s: middle lid, under eye
  	Post Haste e/s: outer corner, crease
  	Saddle e/s: transition, crease
  	Light gold color from Triple Fusion msf: highlight (my new HG highlight!)
  	Feline Kohl: liner upper eye (cat eye!), waterline
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Triple Fusion msf: highlight
  	Mix of Merrily and Style Demon mb: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Viva Glam V l/s
  	Cork l/l
  	Cushy White l/g

  	Triple Fusion is such a lovely msf.  Yeah, it's sparkly but in a beautiful way.

  	When I first purchased it I thought it was too frosty and sparkly and it didn't get much usage.

  	I purchased it because at the time I was collecting every msf I could get my grubby hands on.

  	Now, it will become one of my regular highlighting powder's for my eyes and cheeks!


----------



## katred (Nov 19, 2010)

Super-speedy look today because I woke up 90 minutes late...

  	Eyes
  	Painterly p/p
  	Unbasic White (all over)
  	Fashion (just a little, blended around corners
  	Opulash
  	Fascinating e/l

  	Cheeks
  	Hang Loose
  	Lightscapade

  	Lips
  	Dervish l/l
  	Pink Maribu l/s

  	Fiberluvr- You've inspired me to start tracking my lipstick/ lipglass use to see how long it takes me to get to all of them.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 19, 2010)

Kat,

  	Hooray!!!

  	To me, it is easy to get stuck in a m-up rut and lots of shades get pushed to the side.

  	Thus, if I keep track of what I wear - then I can shake things up a bit and come up with more color combos.

  	I love this thread!

  	Great work everybody!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 19, 2010)

FiestyFemme:  Just how long does it take you to go through a pan of Soft Brown E/S?


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 20, 2010)

Eyes:

  	Artifact p/p: lid
  	Expensive Pink: inner corner, tear duct
  	Star Violet: Middle lid, under eye
  	Embark: outer v, crease, blend crease
  	Handwritten: darken crease
  	upper stripe Triple fusion: highlight
  	Feline: line upper lid, waterline (cat eye on upper lid)
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks: 

  	Triple fusion: highlight cheeks: used wet (middle stripe: gorgeous!)
  	So Ceylon: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Viva Glam V l/g
  	Cork l/l


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know! I'm on my first pan, and while I use it everyday and there is a dip, I don't know when I'll hit pan. It has definitely been worth the money!



MAChostage said:


> FiestyFemme:  Just how long does it take you to go through a pan of Soft Brown E/S?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 21, 2010)

Day #2 of this look... I like it a lot, plus I was too lazy to come up with something new today, haha. 

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Tarte Jewelry Box e/s
  	- matte cream color on lid (sub. Brule)
  	- matte med. brown in crease (sub. Espresso)
  	- matte vanilla to highlight (sub. Vanilla)
  	Smolder to line, set with NYX Black e/s

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila CC in Lillium (sub. Blushbaby)

*Lips:*
  	VGV l/s


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 21, 2010)

Ooohh,

  	It looks like Viva Glam V is getting around!

  	It is such a beautiful shade!

  	I can't find my l/s though and I know I had it the other day!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 22, 2010)

*Eyes*
  	Chanel Ombre D'eau fluid in Splash on lid (pewter color)
  	6 Beauties Play it Cool Palette


 		Silverwear all over 	
 		Magic Moor in crease and outer v 
  	Almost Noir Pearl Glide e/l on upper and lower lash line

*Cheeks*
  	Two Virtues MB

*Lips*
  	Revenge is Sweet l/g


----------



## katred (Nov 23, 2010)

*Eyes*
  	Dazzlelight as highlight
  	UD Sin on inner part of lid, into corner
  	Later p/m on outer lid and crease (applied wet and blended)
  	Black Swan pearlglide e/l (upper and lower lash lines)

*Cheeks*
  	Truth & Light MCLP (have I mentioned how much I love this stuff?)
  	Instant Chic blush

*Lips*
  	Fancy Cat l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 23, 2010)

Eyes:
  	Painterly as base
  	Shroom on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Satin Taupe in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, NYX Black to set

  	Cheeks:
  	Pink Swoon

  	Lips: 
  	Speed Dial


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 24, 2010)

Fiesty,

  	How funny is that?  I was thinking about wearing Satin Taupe today!  strange!

  	Yesterday's look:

  	Eyes:

  	Soft Ochre p/p: lids
  	All That Glitters: inner corner
  	Louder, Please: outer corner, v
  	Embark: darken crease
  	Saddle: crease, transition
  	Blanc Type: highlight
  	Feline: liner upper lid (cat eye!)
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	So Ceylon: bronzer
  	mix of Merrily and Style demon: cheeks
  	Glissade msf: highlighter

  	Lips:

  	Beet l/l
  	Bold/Brash l/g


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 24, 2010)

Today:

  	An eye look I lifted from Lauren Clark:

  	Eyes:

  	Soft Ochre p/p
  	Goldmine e/s: inner corner, tearduct
  	Trax: middle lid, under eye
  	Vibrant Grape: outer eye, v, crease
  	Fig. 1: darken crease
  	Saddle: transition
  	concealer: highlighter
  	Feline: line upper lid, waterline
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	So Ceylon msf: bronzer, cheeks
  	Bobbi Brown Plum shimmer brick: cheeks, hgihlight
  	Gold Deposit msf: highlight

  	Lips:

  	Plum l/p with a touch of Chestnut l/l in the bow of the lip
  	Fluid l/s
  	Instant Gold l/g

  	Trax e/s does not show up very well on me.  I decided against purchasing it again.  All of the other shadows are gorgeous together!

  	* (Later today: Well I changed my mind about Trax - it does show up and quite beautifully too!  I think I will purchase it again when I run out of the one I am using.  I got a better look at my shadow today in different light and wow - is this a gorgeous look or what!)

  	Thanks Lauren!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 28, 2010)

Eyes:
  	Painterly as base
  	Mineralism on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Moth Brown in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, NYX Black e/s to set

  	Cheeks:
  	Pink Swoon
  	Ulta Pearl e/s (sub. Pink Opal p/m)

  	Lips:
  	Viva Glam Gaga
  	Moonshine lip gelee


----------



## katred (Nov 29, 2010)

^I may have to steal that one tomorrow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Decided to go with a kind of Spring-like look today, although there's a dusting of snow on the ground. It's actually quite pleasant, so I can pretend that the warmer weather is right around the corner...

*Eyes*

  	Juxt- over lid
  	Bio Green- on centre of lid, on top of Juxt
  	Manila Paper- highlight and on inner corner (could substitute Nylon)
  	Lucky Green- outer part of lid and centre of lower lash line
  	Mink & Sable- outer corner (could substitute Sumptuous Olive)
  	Desires & Devices superslick liner
  	False Lashes Mascara (I'm in love)

*Face*
  	Yves Rocher Perfect Primer- cheeks, nose and forehead
  	Prolongwear foundation NC15- all over and buffed out to leave coverage pretty light
  	Prolongwear concealer in NW20- under eyes (I took one shade darker, because I find the concealer runs pretty light in PLW)
  	Prep & Prime Finishing Powder- light dusting all over, skipping plempest part of cheeks
  	^ That's basically my everyday face at the moment, figured I'd include it in the description, since I usually leave this off

  	Truth & Light MCLP
  	By Candlelight MSF
  	Plum du Bois blush

*Lips*
  	CB96 l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 29, 2010)

Really enjoying this look today. 

*Eyes:*
  	NYX Milk as base
  	Stila AOS Eyes #7 on lid (sub. Patina)
  	Cork in crease
  	NARS Night Clubbing in outer V (sub. any dark brown/black)
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease & outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, NYX Black e/s to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Gerbera (sub. Peaches)

*Lips:*
  	Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 29, 2010)

Kat,

  	Yeaa for the greens!

  	I have on greens today and I love it!

  	Fiesty,

  	Do you like those NYX Jumbo sticks?

  	Are they smooth?

  	Anyway - today's look:

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p
  	Sweet/Punchy e/s: lid, tear duct, under inner eye
  	Humid e/s: outer v, under eye
  	Saddle e/s: crease
  	Juiced e/s: crease, to blend
  	Feline: waterline
  	black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Shimpagne msf: highlight
  	Harmony blush: cheeks
  	Peachtwist: cheeks- to darken
  	Blunt blush: contour

  	Lips:

  	Chestnut l/l: darken bow
  	Cork l/l: line
  	Beaux l/g

  	I'm trying to find shadows that really emphasize Humid and I think S&P is a good one.  But I need more ideas!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 30, 2010)

I really like Milk! I have a couple more, but they seem to be a lot creamier. Milk is the only one that doesn't crease on me. I wish I could get the others to work! I don't know what I'm doing wrong with them. 


Fiberluver said:


> Fiesty,
> 
> Do you like those NYX Jumbo sticks?
> 
> Are they smooth?


----------



## katred (Nov 30, 2010)

While I'm waiting for my new Nicki Minaj to see if I made a mistake by ordering or not, I figured I'd try out the other pink that so many seem to find difficult to get exactly right...

*Eyes*

  	Painterly p/p as base
  	Cloudbound as highlight and in inner corner (top and bottom)
  	Up at Dawn on lid
  	Violet Trance on outer lid and along upper crease and along water line
  	Pandamonium along outside edge of Violet Trance, blended
  	Smoky Heir e/l
  	Opulash mascara

*Cheeks*

  	Dame blush

*Lips*

  	Viva Glam Gaga

  	VGG isn't nearly so difficult as I remembered. It suits my complexion pretty well, actually. My one issue is that it does tend to pull into my lip lines (which is odd for a lustre). For the eye, I was hoping to get a sharper, more defined arc from Violet Trance (all four colours are from the Pandamonium quad released with Balloonacy)- I wanted almost a cut-crease look. Instead I got something smudgy, which blended nicely enough, but it wasn't what I was looking for. Guess I need to read up on what kind of brushes I should be using...


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 30, 2010)

Eyes~
  	Painterly p/p as base
  	Star Violet e/s lid
  	Humid e/s outer V, crease
  	Greensmoke e/s crease
  	Vanilla e/s to blend out crease
  	Ricepaper e/s highlight

  	Cheeks~
  	Redhead MSF


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eyes: *
  	Constructivist as base on lid and into crease
  	Club on lid and into crease
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Gerbera (sub. Peaches)

*Lips:*
  	Creme D'Nude


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 30, 2010)

Ooohhh- 

  	Humid is getting a workout!

  	I wore it again today - I love this shade!

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p: lids
  	Humid e/s: lid, under eye
  	Sweet & Punchy e/s: on inner corner of lid only and tear duct: over Humid (gorgeous effect!)
  	Saddle e/s: blend crease
  	Juiced e/s: crease
  	Rice Paper e/s: highlight
  	Feline Kohl: under eye liner
  	NYX black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Warm Blend msf: bronzer, over blush
  	Naked You msf: highlight
  	Format blush: cheeks

  	Lips:

  	Mahogany l/l: line and fill-in
  	Thrills l/s
  	Strange Potion l/g
  	Instant Gold l/g: bow of lip only


----------



## katred (Dec 1, 2010)

Decided to go for a more 'formal' look today...

*Eyes*

  	Winter Wheat
  	Mauvement- over lid
  	Velour- crease
  	On the Hunt e/l
  	False Lashes mascara

*Cheeks*

  	New Vegas highlighter
  	Salsarose

*Lips*

  	Dubonnet l/s
  	Girls at Play l/g

  	A couple of new-ish things in there, but also a chance to go back to a couple of classics, especially on the eyes- White Wheat and Velour were both in the Inventive Eyes quad. I loved that collection.


----------



## Fiberluver (Dec 1, 2010)

Fiesty,

  	Do you use a primer before you put on the Milk or other NYX pencils?

  	A primer like UDPP or TFSI may help.


----------



## Fiberluver (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I'm still loving Humid and doing this look again!

  	Eyes:

  	Mosscape p/p: lids
  	S/Punchy: over Humid: inner corner, tear duct, under eye
  	Humid: lid, under eye
  	Saddle: crease
  	Juiced: crease
  	Intense Black gps: waterline (gps from SB collection)
  	NYX black mascara

  	Cheeks:

  	Goldspill msf: highlight
  	Light Over Dark mb: cheeks, marbled side - highlight
  	Sunny By Nature msf: bronzer

  	Lips:

  	Cork l/l
  	Strange Potion l/g


----------



## geeko (Dec 2, 2010)

Eyes:
  	MAC Climate blue e/s (Woah i've only used this like 2x ever since i bought it :x)
  	MAC Blue flame e/s
  	MAC electra e/s
  	MAC sweet joy e/s
  	MAC Blacktrack fluidline

  	Face:
  	MAC dainty blush
  	MAC Lightscapade msf

  	Lips:
  	MAC gaga lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2010)

I always use UDPP or TFSI, so I don't know what the deal is. Milk is perfect, but the others just will not cooperate!



Fiberluver said:


> Fiesty,
> 
> Do you use a primer before you put on the Milk or other NYX pencils?
> 
> A primer like UDPP or TFSI may help.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm obsessed with smokey-ish brown eyes & light lips right now.

*Eyes:*
  	Constructivist p/p as base on lid and into crease
  	UD Smog on lid and into crease (sub. Mulch?)
  	UD Naked to blend out crease (sub. Kid)
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, set with NYX Black e/s

*Cheeks:*
  	Peaches

*Lips:*
  	Shy Girl


----------



## katred (Dec 3, 2010)

Decided to do something bight and cheery today, plus I rarely do yellow on the eyes as a major colour...

*Eyes*

  	Luna ccb
  	Bright Sunshine e/s
  	Going Bananas e/s
  	Undercurrent e/l (did a sort of cat's eye)

*Cheeks*

  	Dollymix (overall, I'd say it was a little too light for the look)

*Lips*

  	Wicked Ways l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2010)

Yesterday's look...

*Eyes:*
  	Macroviolet f/l as base on lid and into crease
  	Ulta e/s in Flirty on lid and into crease (sub. Star Violet)
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line, NYX Black to set

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Lillium (sub. Blushbaby)
  	Ulta Pearl e/s to highlight (sub. Pink Opal)

*Lips:*
  	Creme Cup


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2010)

Today's look, loved it. 

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Naked Lunch on lid
  	Soft Brown as transition color in crease
  	Cork to define crease
  	Espresso in outer V
  	NARS Night Clubbing to darken outer V, smudge out liner, and along bottom lashes (sub. any dark black/brown shade)
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Gerbera (sub. Peaches)
  	Vanilla p/m to highlight

*Lips:*
  	Stripdown l/l
  	Creme D'Nude
  	Vanilla p/m to highlight center of lips


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 6, 2010)

Kept it simple today!

  	Eyes
  	UDPP
  	Wet N Wild Night Elf Palette (the left side)
  	Folie e/s
  	Foxy Lady Eye Kohl

  	Cheeks
  	Moon River MES

  	Lips
  	VG Gaga


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 9, 2010)

Never posted in this thread before, but loved my look today so here goes:

*Eyes*:
  	UDPP
  	Goldmine (inner third)
  	Firespot (rest of lid)
  	Handwritten (crease)
  	Signed, Sealed (just a little to define crease some more)
  	Ricepaper (browbone)

*Lips*:
  	80% l/l
  	Kittenish l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 9, 2010)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Hey on lid
  	Pink Venus on outer 1/3 of lid
  	Howzat in crease/outer V
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Smolder to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
  	lipbalm (they're so chapped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh boy, I haven't been on Specktra in ages! But I have been shopping my stash a lot - mainly because I am super poor at the moment and can't afford to do any store shopping!  My look yesterday:

  	Soft Ochre PP
  	Goldenaire pigment on lid
  	Dark green mineral shadow in crease, outer v
  	Too Faced baked eyeshadow in Moon Beam to darken crease
  	Shroom to highlight
  	Mystery kohl power to line

  	Shell Pearl beauty powder on cheeks
  	Very light dusting of Hipness blush

  	Subculture lip pencil
  	Strange Hybrid lipstick


----------



## Fiberluver (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been incredibly busy with work and home life there's been no time to post.

  	I've been wearing the heck out of Play on Plums mes and Spice It Up l/s though!

  	I've been using the shadow all over my face: eyes, cheeks - blush, highlighter!

  	It's so gorgeous!

  	I've worn it so much I've hit pan in some areas on it!

  	The gorgeous pink in this duo is what I always wanted Expensive Pink to be.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 12, 2010)

Fiberluver said:


> I've been incredibly busy with work and home life there's been no time to post.
> 
> I've been wearing the heck out of Play on Plums mes and Spice It Up l/s though!
> 
> ...



 	I love Play on Plums, too! Unfortunately mine fell off the shelf and smashed on the bathroom floor...


----------



## geeko (Dec 13, 2010)

Eyes
  	MAC Gold dusk pigment
  	MAC off the page e/s
  	MAC Her  blooming cheek blush as e/s
  	MAC Blacktrack fluidline
  	MAC undercurrent pearlglide liner

  	Cheeks
  	MAC her blooming cheek

  	LIPS
  	MAC ravishing lipstick
  	MAC richer lusher cremesheen glass


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 13, 2010)

I was looking at my pigments yesterday and realized that all of my pigment jars look practically new >.< so I decided to use Teal today!

*Eyes*
  	- Delft Paintpot (base)
  	- Teal Pigment (lids)
  	- Too Faced Label Whore e/s (crease)
  	- Vanilla e/s (highlight)
  	- Blacktrack fluidline
  	- Smolder eye kohl

*Cheeks*
  	- Peachtwist blush

*Lips*
  	- Freckletone l/s
  	- Strange Potion l/g


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2010)

i went for a tropical look today to contrast the freezing cold outside!

  	Eyes
  	painterly - base
  	Kelly Green p/m - above crease
  	Nars South Pacific duo - inner and mid lid
  	MUFE #83 - outer lid
  	Deep Blue Green p/m - outer v and crease
  	Blanc Type e/s - highlight
  	Lise Watier Black teal e/l - to line

  	Cheeks
  	Azalea Blossom b/o

  	Lips
  	Thrills l/s
  	Fleurry of Fun l/g


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 14, 2010)

ok i feel like no one will remember Thunder ES from 2007 Smoke Signals- it was reallly really promising because it was a dark purple...except when people got it they realized that it wasn't pigmented at all...well recently I realized that it WASN'T supposed to be super pigmented....when you put it on you get a "haze" of color...it's like eyelid tint...perfect for those light smokey eyes that are still work safe...


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 14, 2010)

color_lover456 said:


> ok i feel like no one will remember Thunder ES from 2007 Smoke Signals- it was reallly really promising because it was a dark purple...except when people got it they realized that it wasn't pigmented at all...well recently I realized that it WASN'T supposed to be super pigmented....when you put it on you get a "haze" of color...it's like eyelid tint...perfect for those light smokey eyes that are still work safe...



 	Oh I remember it! I actually really love that eyeshadow, it looks so nice in the crease with a silver on the lid.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure I'm loving today's look, but anyway:

  	Soft Ochre PP
  	Creme de Miel on lid
  	Taupe e/s from Wet n Wild Sand Castle palette in crease
  	Dark brown e/s from Wet n Wild Sand Castle palette on outer v (unsure of dupes for the WnW colours... probably any taupe and dark brown would do)
  	Shroom to highlight
  	Blacktrack to line

  	Fleur Power blush

  	Drive me wild lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally hit pan on Taupe blush (Untamed collection - August 2006).  I use it almost daily to contour.  Maybe it will be another 4 years before I use it up completely.  

*EYES: *
Soft Ochre paint pot
Concrete – fill brows
Chrome Yellow – lid
Going Bananas – on top of Chrome Yellow with #217 brush
Bamboo – outer crease
Rule – crease
Cowgirl – outer corner
Shroom – brow highlight
Orpheus eye kohl – upper lashline 
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Golden bronzer
Bite Of An Apple – apples of cheeks
Her Own Devices beauty powder - highlight
Taupe – contour 

*LIPS:*
Sublime Culture cremestick liner – fill lips
Buoy-O-Buoy lipstick
Fashion Whim cremesheen glass


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wore this look on Friday, mostly older stuff but Cut A Caper from A Tartan Tale is new.  This is my "I'm sick of the cold weather" look.  It was very sun-kissed/bronzey/glowy.  I cannot wait until Spring arrives. I am so over Fall/Winter.

*EYES: *
Soft Ochre paint pot
Stud brow pencil – fill brows
Flip – inner third of lid
Aztec Brick – outer two-thirds of lid
Creole Beauty – outer corner
Wild by Nature – outer crease
Shroom – brow highlight  _(hit pan on this months ago but it's still going strong)_
Notoriety – outer V
Molasses pearlglide – upper lashline _(almost used up half this eyeliner; luckily I have a backup)_
Stila Topaz kajal - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Golden bronzer
Instant Chic – apples of cheeks
Pink Rebel lustredrops – highlight cheeks & bridge of nose
Taupe – contour 

*LIPS:*
Honey B. lipliner – fill lips
Cut A Caper lipstick _(LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!)_
Fashion Whim cremesheen glass


----------



## liba (Dec 18, 2010)

Tonight I'm going out to see Killing Joke, which was one of my favorite bands way back in the day - hard, tribal, political and loud! 

  	I figure I''ll go full out:

  	Face: Truth & Light powder all over, then the sparkly side of Hang Loose for extra highlight.

  	Eyes: Black CCB blended on lids. Slick Black GPS smudged thickly on upper/lower lashline and extended outwards (70's pointy, rather than 60's cat eye). Opulash. I was thinking a little She Who Dares or My Dark Magic for extra smudginess, darkness and shimmer, but I think I'll leave it simple for a more "destroyed" look.

  	Lips: Nightmoth lip liner all over the lips, then a mixture of Midnight Media mattene and Black Knight l/s. Cleanup and define outer lip edges where needed with concealer.

  	Woohoo - time to rock!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 19, 2010)

^^ Sounds gorgeous and very dramatic!

  	I really like my look today, even though it is simple.

  	Painterly PP
  	Sumptuous Olive on lid
  	Femme-fi on browbone
  	Stila Puppy to blend crease (sub Wedge, maybe?)
  	Uniform technakohl to line

  	Springsheen blush

  	Blow Dry lipstick
  	Energy 3D lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to use some of my MAC older quads/palettes more.  I dug out my Tempt Me quad from Tempt Me/Tease Me collection (Aug 2004).

  	EYES:
  	Bare Canvas paint
  	Girl Meets Boy - lid
  	Modelette - crease
  	Chamomile - brow highlight
  	Pleasurepurr - tear duct
  	Hard To Please - outer corner
  	On The Hunt superslick eyeliner - upper lashline
  	Stila Onyx kajal - waterline
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black
  	Rimmel Volume Flash Maxx mascara in Black

  	CHEEKS:
  	Refined Golden bronzer
  	Taupe - contour
  	Bite of an Apple - apples of cheeks
  	Pink Rebel lustredrops - highlight cheeks & bridge of nose

  	LIPS:
  	Cut A Caper lipstick
  	Nymphette lipglass


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I am going to try this look tmrw =] I have all but soft brown =[ what could i sub that color with? I havent used the rest in forever so this will be my new look i will prob wear it all week to get some kind of dip in the colors =]




FiestyFemme said:


> Eyes:
> Painterly as base
> Shroom on lid
> Soft Brown in crease
> ...


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 20, 2010)

Another simple but quite stylish look, if I may say so myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Painterly PP
  	Lily Lolo Golden Lilac on lid (not sure of dupe, this is a gorgeous lilac with gold reflects)
  	Stila Puppy to blend crease
  	Dazzlelight on browbone
  	Blacktrack to line top lashes
  	NYX black eyeliner pencil to line bottom lashes

  	Pink Swoon blush

  	Culture Clash lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have Kid? I sometimes substitute Kid for Soft Brown. Not that they're the same color, but I use them for the same purpose.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 21, 2010)

My look today:

*Eyes:*
  	Benefit Skinny Jeans on lid (sub. Smoke & Diamonds)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Stila Lillium (sub. Blushbaby)

*Lips:*
  	High Tea (I've been wearing this out!!)


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 21, 2010)

Feisty Femme, I have started using a neutral e/s (Stila Puppy) to blend out the crease, the way you do with Soft Brown. It's a really good trick!

  	Today I wore:

  	Painterly PP
  	Lily Lolo Sandy Shore on lid (light blue with gold reflects)
  	Stila Puppy in the crease
  	Handwritten in outer v
  	Dazzlelight to highlight
  	Coffee eye pencil to line

  	Harmony blush
  	Accentuate highlight powder on cheek bones

  	Creme in your coffee lipstick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2010)

I liked today's look 

  	Eyes - Delft p/p as base for lid and crease, Crest the Wave on inner lid, Steel Blue p/m on lid, Velvet Moss e/s in the crease, Rated R e/s in the inner crease, Plumage in outer v and Blanc Type to highlight. I lined my eyes with a dark teal liner from Lise Watier

  	Cheeks - Nars Deep Throat

  	Lips - Chanel Teheran RC topped with Chanel Venus glossimer <3


----------



## Emily_3383 (Dec 22, 2010)

Today I wore Stila Acapulco trio and MAC Ladyblush.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 22, 2010)

I like today's look, apart from the eyeliner. I am still so inadept at using liquid liner!

  	Beige-ing shadestick
  	Family Silver MES - dark side on lid, light side on inner corners and inner crease
  	Earthly Riches MES - green/grey side in crease
  	Naked p/m to highlight
  	Marked for Glamour liquid liner on top lashline (applied in a wobbly fashion...)
  	Phone Number kohl on lower lashline

  	Just a Pinch gel blush

  	Politely Pink lipstick
  	Maybelline lipgloss in "Candy Crush" (light pink)


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope everyone has had a lovely holiday!

  	My Boxing Day look:
  	Beige-ing shadestick
  	Gorgeous Gold on lid
  	Tempting in crease
  	Blanc Type on browbone
  	Graphic Brown fluidline to line top lashes
  	Coffee eyeliner on lower lashes

  	Stereo Rose MSF as blush

  	Honey Moon lipstick
  	Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## geeko (Dec 26, 2010)

EYES:
  	MAC bare study paintpot
  	MAC Patina e/s
  	MAC mythology e/s
  	MAC satin taupe e/s
  	MAC relaxing e/s

  	CHEEKS
  	MAC Breath of plum blush

  	LIPS
  	MAC Shy girl cremesheen lipstick
  	MAC Fashion whim cremesheen glass


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 26, 2010)

I mixed an old holiday palette (Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes) from 2008 with my latest impulse purchase A Tartan Tale's Reeler & Rockers palette. I like how this look turned out.

*EYES: *
Painterly paint pot
Stud brow pencil
Concrete – fill brows
Crown & Sceptre – lid
Well Spiced – outer third of lid
Gentle Heat – crease
Sweet Joy – brow highlight
Family Treasures – tear duct & inner third of lower lashline 
Rummy – outer two-thirds of lower lashline 
Lord It Up pearlglide – upper lashline 
Brownborder technakohl – waterline
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Sun & Moon mineralize blush – apples of cheeks 
Taupe – contour 

*LIPS:*
Hover lipliner – fill lips
Bronzilla lipstick
Devilishly Stylish lipglass


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to give my Cranberry, Saturnal, Deep Truth and Nehru some love this week. Thanks for the hint to "Shop Your Stash"


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 28, 2010)

I like today's look! I got the idea from a tutorial I found on this blog: http://www.sirvinya.com/

  	Fresco Rose PP
  	Benefit loose eyeshadow in Powder Puff on lid (pink with gold shimmer)
  	Stila Puppy in crease
  	Shroom to highlight
  	Coffee eyepencil to line

  	Just a Pinch gel blush
  	Light dusting of Daft Pink mineralize blush

  	Sweetie lipstick


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't been wearing much makeup lately, but I wore this yesterday and wanted to share. 

*Eyes:*
  	Benefit Skinny Jeans on lid as base (not sure of a sub.)
  	Smoke & Diamonds on lid
  	Cork in crease
  	Handwritten in outer V
  	Soft Brown to blend out crease
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
  	High Tea


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 30, 2010)

I have 2 looks to post... I really liked yesterday's!

  	Bare Study PP
  	Skintone 2 on lid
  	Folie in crease
  	Matte dark brown e/s by Isadora in outer v (sub Espresso, Handwritten)
  	Prized to highlight
  	Showstopper to line lower lashes
  	Blacktrack to line top lashes

  	Benefit Dallas blush
  	By Candlelight MSF

  	Isadora lipgloss i Cassis (not sure of dupe... it's a pink with a tiny bit of purple in it)

  	Today I wore:
  	Taupographic shadestick
  	NYX loose eyeshadow i Iced Mocha on lid (sub Subtle)
  	Vanilla p/m o browbone
  	Stila Puppy in crease
  	Coffee eyepencil to line

  	Benefit Dallas blush

  	Isadora lipgloss in Cassis


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 30, 2010)

@Karen_B:  Is Isadora still in business where you live?  I miss that line!  I learned about it just when it was being discontinued in Walgreens drugstores here.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 1, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> @Karen_B:  Is Isadora still in business where you live?  I miss that line!  I learned about it just when it was being discontinued in Walgreens drugstores here.



 	Very much so! It is a Swedish brand, and it's been around for as long as I can remember. I think it was sold at too high prices in the US for it to be very successful.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 5, 2011)

I decided to use some non-MAC products today!

  	Beige-ing shadestick
  	Urban Decay Maui Wowie on lid (sub. is apparently Dalliance)
  	Urban Decay Smog i crease (sub Bronze)
  	Shroom to highlight
  	NYX black eyeliner pencil to line

  	Blonde MSF

  	Rimmel lipgloss in Snog


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 5, 2011)

My last couple of days looks:

*Look #1:*

*Eyes:*
  	Dangerous Cuvee p/p on lid and into crease
  	Stila Cloud on lid (not identical but sub. Coco, Subtle, etc.)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Stila Golightly in outer V (sub. Go)
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	The Perfect Cheek

*Lips:*
  	Viva Glam V l/s

*Look #2:*

*Eyes:*
  	Dangerous Cuvee p/p on lid and into crease
  	Stila Cloud on lid (sub. Coco, Subtle, etc.)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Copperplate in crease and outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Permaplum to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Peaches

*Lips:*
  	Jazzed l/s
  	Perennial High Style l/g


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 6, 2011)

*Eyes:*
  	Benefit Skinny Jeans on lid (sub. any med. grey cream base)
  	Stila Cloud on lid (sub. Coco, Subtle, etc.)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Copperplate in crease/outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon
  	Ulta Pearl e/s to highlight (sub. Pink Opal)

*Lips:*
  	Plink! l/s
  	Luxure l/g


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried my Mega Rich pigment today - I've had the sample for ages and never used it!

  	Indianwood PP
  	Mega Rich pigment on lid and lower lash line
  	Stila Puppy in crease
  	Bronze in outer v and lower lash line
  	Shroom to highlight
  	Blacktrack to line top lashes

  	Springsheen blush

  	IsaDora lipstick in Bon Bon Pink (light pink, unsure of dupe)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2011)

So Im home tonight and I had all this make up on the desk so you know what happened next:


*EYES:*
  	Two Faced Shadow Insurance
  	MAC Mega Metal e/s in Center Stage (lid)
  	MAC Carbon e/s (outer v and crease)
  	UD Half Baked e/s (brow highlight NAKED Palette)
  	UD Sidecar e/s (inner tearduct NAKED Palette)
  	Loreal Lineur Intense Liner in Carbon Black (upper lid)
  	MAC Dark Diversion f/l (lower water line)
  	MUFE  Aqua Smoky Lash Mascara



*CHEEKS:*
  	Illamasqua Powder blush in Sin
  	MAC Special Reserve Highlight Powder in Rose Ole (cheek highlight)



*LIPS:*
  	MAC Cork l/l
  	MAC Call My Bluff l/s
  	MAC Kissable Lipcolour in Flauting It (just to the center of my lips and sheered out)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm working on using up some products, so in an effort to do that, today I used:

*Eyes:*
  	Beige-ing s/s as base
  	Retrospeck on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Satin Taupe in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	EM Soft Touch (sub. any warm pink)

*Lips:*
  	TF Barely Legal l/g (sub. Creme Cup + clear gloss)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 8, 2011)

Same eye look, but different cheeks & lips.


*Eyes:*
Painterly as base
Retrospeck on lid
Soft Brown in crease
Satin Taupe in outer V
Vanilla to highlight
Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Dollymix

*Lips:*
  	Plink!
  	Nymphette


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 10, 2011)

I mixed the old with the new again.  Since I heard MAC was discontinuing all blushcremes, I decided to give Uncommon blushcreme a little love.  On a side note: I bought the Reelers & Rockers palette on a whim.  But I find I am really liking it over all.  Crown & Sceptre (metallic copper) is my favorite of the bunch and really makes my brown eyes seem brighter.  Family Treasures (metallic bronze) is a close second.

*EYES: *
Painterly paint pot
Concrete - brows
Stud brow pencil
Crown & Sceptre – lid
Gentle Heat – crease
Melt My Heart – tear duct & inner third lower lashline 
White Rabbit – brow highlight
Concrete + Carbon – outer V
Blacktrack fluidline – upper lashline 
Stila Onyx kajal – waterline 
Cover Girl Volume Exact mascara in Very Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Uncommon blushcreme – apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl beauty powder - highlight 
Taupe – contour 

*LIPS:*
Boldly Bare lipliner – fill lips
Hug Me lipstick
Devilishly Stylish lipglass


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 10, 2011)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Stila Cloud on lid (sub. Coco, Subtle, etc.)
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Satin Taupe in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Permaplum to line

*Cheeks:*
  	L'oreal BD in Sugar N Spice (sub. Plum Foolery)

*Lips:*
  	Flirt! Candy Grapefruit l/g (sub. Prrr)


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2011)

Nothing fanciful today...jus another neutral make up day... So lazy to put on colorful make up these days.

  	All mac unless otherwise stated

  	Bare study paintpot
  	Patina e/s
  	Sketch e/s
  	Brule e/s
  	Blacktrack fluidline
  	Permaplum powerpoint
  	#31 false lash and haught n notti mascara

  	Optimistic orange cremeblend blush
  	Rose ole special reserve highlight powder
  	Lightscapade msf

  	Beigeland lipstick
  	Straight to your head lipgelee from cham pale


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been a while since I've worn a super crazy bright look so today I decided to embrace summer and turn up the volume on my makeup. Hot pink n Navy with a pop of green!

*Eyes:*
Shadow Insurance
Pink Mehron Aquacolour - all over lids + blended into crease
Fascinating Eye Kohl - Tear duct
Smoulder Eye Kohl - Lower lash line
Azalea Blush - Lids
Naval e/s - Crease
Nars China Blue - To deepen crease + lower lash line
Stars n Rockets e/s - Brow highlight
Sugarpill Midori - Tear duct

*Cheeks:*
Azalea Blush
Petticoat MSF

*Face:*
Mac Select Moisturetint - Face
Mac Mineralized Loose Foundation to set
By Candlelight MSF - Highlighting

*Lips:*
A peachy/pink Chanel Glossimer.. Don't know the name


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 12, 2011)

Wearing an old fave look today.

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Pink Freeze on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease as transition color
  	Trax in crease
  	Beauty Marked in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Permaplum to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
  	Plink!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 13, 2011)

Eyes:
  	Fresh Cement s/s as base
  	Retrospeck on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease as transition color
  	Satin Taupe + Trax in crease
  	Sketch in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Permaplum to line

  	Cheeks:
  	Instant Chic

  	Lips:
  	Perennial High Style l/g


----------



## angelinfishnets (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread brings on what I refer to as "the make-up guilts", I realise I have waaaaaaaay more make-up than I can probably ever use up (and enough that it's worth more than the mulberry handbag that I was eyeing up) and then feel bad that I'll probably be wasting some really pretty stuff.
  	Anyway having suffered the guilts I've went through my collection and pulled out some lipglosses from Fafi as these are really rather old and I'm going to use them up as they're pretty and I'd hate to have to throw them out half full cause if they went properly off. Luckily I have sugar trance-pale pink, totally it-bright pink and squeeze it-deep plum so pretty much whatever eye look I'm wearing I have one to go with it. I'm also focusing on using up some of a sleek eyeshadow palette, a potentially fake anna sui blush from ebay that takes up looooads of room, and a cream blush from a hard candy palette which as soon as its done I'll be breaking down the palette to put the eyeshadows in a unii palette, as the hard candy palette is huge.
  	I will shrink the collection this year! I said that last year and it grew by 15 items, I know cause I kept a list of everything i bought and everything I used up or threw out in a notebook


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 19, 2011)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Retrospeck on lid
  	Soft Brown in crease
  	Satin Taupe in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	L'oreal BD in Sugar N Spice  (sub. Plum Foolery)

*Lips:*
  	Plink!
  	Nymphette


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2011)

*Eyes:*
Mehron Aquacolour Base - Pastel teal colour all over lids
Newly Minted e/s - Lids
A Little Folie e/s - Crease
Nars Galapagos - Crease + Lower lash line
Tete a Tint - Brow highlight
French Quarter Greasepaint Stick - Lower lash line
Blacktrack Fluidline - upper and lower lash line
Opulash Mascara

*Cheeks:*
A Little Bit of Sunshine MB
Trace Gold - Face highlighting

*Lips:*
Laura Mercier coralley coloured gloss


----------



## foizzy (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't worn a lot of makeup in months. I did a couple of looks in the past week that I really liked.

  	For the first, I broke out the UD book of shadows vol II which I've had forever and never really used. 
  	Eyes: Twice baked all over lid and intensified in outer third, sellout to highlight. Lined with maybelline define a line. Mascara: Bourjois volume glamour ultra curl.
  	Face: Inglot creme foundation (34), MAC studio fix powder C8, sleek face countour powder, MAC Ambering Rose.
  	Lips: MAC Pinkarat <3!

  	Look No. 2:
  	Eyes: MAC Penny shadestick - base + highlight, Strike A Pose e/s - lid (starflash collection), Rule e/s - brow bone, Brun e/s - outer v, Maybelline define-a-line, Maybelline Lash Stiletto, Maybelline Colossal Volume.
  	Face: Inglot creme foundation (34), MAC studio fix powder C8, MAC Sweet as Cocoa + Format
  	Lips: Benefit Benetint balm


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2011)

Eyes:
	UDPP in Eden
  	MAC Satin Taupe
  	MAC Brule
  	MAC Retrospeck

  	Cheeks:
  	MAC Coygirl blush

  	Lips:
	Smashbox lipgloss in Pop


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 25, 2011)

Eyes:
  	Painterly as base
  	Retrospeck on lid
  	Soft Brown as transition color in crease
  	Old Gold p/m in crease and under lashline
  	Handwritten in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

  	Cheeks:
  	L'oreal Blush Delice in Sugar N Spice (sub. Plum Foolery)

  	Lips:
  	Prestige Oak l/l (sub. Oak)
  	VGV l/s


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 27, 2011)

*Eyes:*
  	Painterly as base
  	Retrospeck on lid
  	Soft Brown as transition color in crease
  	Mulch in outer V
  	Vanilla to highlight
  	Buried Treasure to line

*Cheeks:*
  	Pink Swoon

*Lips:*
  	Plink!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2011)

Eyes:
  	TFSI
  	UD 24/7 Shadow Pencil in Delinquent (lid)
  	MAC Mega Metal Eyeshadow in Unflappable (outer v and crease)
  	Loreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner in Black (waterline and lid)
  	MAC Prep & Prime Lash
  	Cover Girl Lashblash Macara in Very Black


  	Face:
  	MAC blush in Pinch Me


  	Lips
  	MAC l/s in Call My Bluff


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 5, 2011)

This was my look yesterday. I really like it!

  	Relaxed shadestick as base
  	Impassioned Solar Bits on lid and crease
  	Shroom on browbone
  	NYX black eyeliner pencil on top lashes
  	Sense of Style kohl power on lower lashes
  	Strike a Pose over Sense of Style

  	Stereo Rose as blush

  	Jazzed lipstick


----------



## wiccakat19 (Feb 5, 2011)

i sooooo need to start doing this because i just got in to make up over the last year or so and due to all the lovely YT Guru's i have followed since then my stash has gone  from 0 to huge in no time and yet i keep buying more and more so its time to cut back and use what i have so i can justify getting more LOL


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 6, 2011)

Felt like green eyes today.  Shopping my stash has been very successful.  I am almost finished with Cha Cha lipglass.  This is a major feat since I have well over 100 lip products and I only bought Cha Cha last March from the Spring Colour Forecast collection.  This will be the first time I have finished one lipglass in less than a year. Go me!

  	EYES:
  	Painterly paintpot - lash to brow
  	Moss Scape paintpot - lid

  	Antique Green pigment - lid
  	Omega - crease
  	Burmese Beauty - outer V
  	Prized - brow highlight
  	Skintone 2 - tear duct
  	Treat Me Nice superslick eye liner - upper lashline
  	Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black

  	CHEEKS:
  	Taupe - contour
  	Pet Me mineralize blush - apples of cheeks

  	LIPS:
  	Cha Cha lipglass


----------



## geeko (Feb 7, 2011)

EYES:
  	MAC noir plum e/s
  	MAC electra e/s
  	MAC Peek @  you e/s
  	MAC blacktrack fluidline

  	CHEEKS
  	MAC breath of plum blush

  	LIPS
  	MAC plink e/s


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I forced myself to use certain colors today (morning- daytime), here's what I used

  	Face:
  	HD Primer in Neutral
  	Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation in 2n2 01Fresco
  	MAC Studio Finish Concealer NW20
  	MAC blush in Buff
  	MAC CCB in Pearl

  	Eyes:
  	MAC Idol Eyes
  	MAC Satellite Dreams in outer v and lower lid
  	Black eyeliner at upper lid
  	Maybelline mascara True Falsies in Black Drama
  	MAC CCB in Pearl, inner corner

  	Lips:
  	MAC Girl about town


----------



## geeko (Feb 10, 2011)

*EYES*
  	MAC feline eye kohl
  	MAC carbon e/s
  	MAC knight divine e/s
  	MAC sable e/s
  	MAC nylon e/s
  	MAC blacktrack fluidline

*CHEEKS*
  	MAC tenderling blush
  	MAC perfect topping msf

*LIPS*
  	MAC gel lipstick


----------



## hannahrosette (Feb 20, 2011)

I used some pigments today, I have a ton that I love but never use them just because they're so messy! 
  	Love this look, very sultry... it makes my green eyes pop!

  	Face: 
  	NARS Sheer Glow foundation in Punjab 
  	A tiny bit of Refined Golden bronzer to contour/all over bronze
  	Blonde MSF (Darkest on apples of cheeks, lightest color to highlight)

  	Eyes: 
  	Bare Study PP
  	Jardin Aires pigment on inner half
  	Circa Plum pigment on outer half
  	Sketch in crease
  	TINY bit of Carbon in outer v
  	Brule to highlight

  	Lips: 
  	Little Vi lustreglass (LOVE!!!)


----------



## kikidkilla (Feb 22, 2011)

I shopped my stash today...I made a bunch of new shades by mixing some of my pigments with eye shadows from one of those big palettes (Miss Rose lasting Gloss Wet Shadows) . I made a bunch of shimmery glittery shades! <3 it.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought I'd post in this thread... it's been a while!

  	Beige-ing shadestick as base
  	Dark brown mineral shadow in crease - sub any matte dark brown, Mystery would do perfectly
  	Tilt on lid
  	Femme Fi on browbone
  	Graphic Brown to line

  	Springsheen blush

  	Made to Order lipstick

  	This works well with my new red hair!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, I just found out about this thread. Nice 

  	I'm revisiting my 2008 Holiday Eye Palette, Intriguing Scarlet (Warm Eyes). All shadows from this palette unless mentioned otherwise. All products are MAC's
  	Eyes:
  	- UDPP base
  	- Warm Suede (frosted antiqued golden olive) all over the lid and on lower lid
  	- Well Spiced (warm peachy brown) on the crease
  	- Sweet Joy (frosty creme pale gold) on the brow bone
  	- Dalliance e/s (from Mega Metal Shadow) on 1/3 inner lid
  	- Defiantly Feline superslick eyeliner

  	Hipness blush (from To The Beach collection)

  	Cut-a-caper lipstick
  	Queen Bee lipglass

  	Just realized how pretty the golden olive color from that palette!


----------



## geeko (Mar 13, 2011)

ALL MAC.......

  	EYES:
  	Bright sunshine e/s (all over lid)
  	Playful e/s (outer 1/3 corner of eyes)
  	Goldmine e/s (middle 1/3 of eye lid)
  	Noir plums e/s (over playful e/s, blended upwards into socket area )
  	Rice paper e/s
  	Goin bananas e/s (as brow bone highlight)
  	Blacktrack fluidline
  	Float on by eye kohl (lower lash line)
  	Aqualine liquidlast (over float on by)
  	#4 false lash

  	CHEEKS:
  	Mighty Aphrodite blush
  	Amazon princess blush
  	Pink power msf

  	LIPS:
  	Girl's Delight dazzleglass


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel guilty that I've been buying more makeup lately... So I went into my stash and decided to use up my old products such as "Shadowy Lady Quad" + Mutiny/Vanilla p/m... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*EYES:*
  	Urban Decay Eye Shadow Primer Potion
  	Mutiny p/m (all over lid, lower lashline)
  	Deep Truth e/s (outer 1/3 corner of eyes, outer corner of lower lashline)
  	Smudged Violet e/s (onto the crease)
  	Shadowy Lady e/s (onto the crease)
  	Vanilla p/m (inner corner highlight)
  	Lightfall e/s (brow bone highlight)
  	Blacktrack fluidline
  	Tarte lash hugger mascara

*FACE/CHEEKS:*
  	MAC Shape and Sculpt Duo - Bone Beige/Emphasize
  	MAC Fashion Frenzy

*LIPS:*
  	NYX Nude Pink Lip Pencil
  	Nars Roman Holiday Lipstick
  	Nars Turkish Delight Lipgloss


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 23, 2011)

Today I used:

  	Eyes:
  	UDPP
  	Indianwood P/P (lid)
  	UD Buck (crease)
  	Blanc Type (highlight)
  	Maybelline Great Lash in Very Black (uppper lashes)
  	Clinique Bottom Lash Mascara in Black

  	Lips:
  	Shockolate l/g
  	Chestnut l/l

  	No foundation, just moisturized skin and Pressed Blot Powder in Dark


----------



## poirot0153 (Mar 26, 2011)

This look is from last week sometime.  I finally hit pan on Seedy Pearl. I have really been using my stash lately.  I hit pan on a blush (MAC Taupe) in December, used a full-size lipglass in about 1 year (Cha Cha), used up a foundation (MAC Mineralize SPF 15 in NC42) and two MAC concealers (MAC Pro Longwear & Select Cover-up).  And now I've hit pan on Seedy Pearl.  Yay me!

  	EYES:
  	Fresco Rose paint pot
  	Stud brow pencil - fill brows
  	Seedy Pearl - lid
  	Mineral - crease
  	Yogurt  - brow highlight

  	Almost Noir pearlglide liner - upper lashline
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in black

  	CHEEKS:
  	Vintage Grape blush ombre - apples of cheeks

  	LIPS:
  	English Accents lipglass


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Mar 27, 2011)

I shopped my stash for going out last night... Ended up very pretty I think - smokey but not too smokey and a hint of  dusty green to match my dusty green dress... 

  	Eyes: 
  	TFSI
  	Rubenesque Paint Pot
  	Patina - lid
  	Espresso - crease
  	Mulch - crease and lower lashline smoked out
  	Embark - outer v, deepen crease
  	Vanilla - highlight
  	I get no kick eye kohl - inner corner and waterline
  	Rosemary & Thyme eye kohl - upper and lower lash line (set with a bit of Mildew eyeshadow from Urban Decay)
  	Diorshow Extase mascara black

  	Cheeks: 
  	NARS Laguna bronzer
  	Style blush
  	Refined MSF

  	Lips: 
  	Blankety lipstick
  	Richer, Lusher cremesheen glass


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Those both sound gorgeous! Here's what I put together for a visit with my parents today:

  	EYES: Ego on lid, Dalliance as highlight, Green Smoke in the outer corner and crease, Lancome Artline, Black Swan pg/l to tightline, Revlon Grow Luscious Waterproof Mascara

  	CHEEKS: Mighty Aphrodite, By Candlelight MSF

  	LIPS: Innocence, Beware and Devishly Stylish lippies from Venomous Villains

  	I have yet to use an eyeshadow or lippie twice - Day 4! 















  	These pics have been taken 5 hours later, and everything is still going strong!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Eyes- Too Faced Natural Pallet
  	Cheeks- MAC Sunbasque
  	Lips- Viva Glam V


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 5, 2011)

Since I hit pan on Seedy Pearl, I've been trying to use it more often. I like seeing that little silver spot grow.

  	EYES:
  	Painterly paint pot
  	Fresco paint pot - lid only
  	Seedy Pearl - lid
  	Parisienne - outer third lid & lower lashline
  	Bistro - crease
  	Omega - inner crease
  	Social Climber - brow highlight & tear duct
  	Linear Lilac - outer corner
  	Industrial pearlglide liner - upper lashline
  	Fascinating eye kohl - waterline

  	CHEEKS:
  	Taupe - contour
  	Well Dressed - apples of cheeks
  	Lightscapade MSF - highlight

  	LIPS:
  	Life's A Breeze lipliner
  	Buoy-o-Buoy lipstick
  	Easy Lounger lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 13, 2011)

I hit pan on yet another eyeshadow this week.  It was Omega which I have been using as my go-to crease color lately.  A few other shadows have major dips, so maybe I'll hit pan on another one soon.This is a major accomplishment because I have a LOT of MAC eyeshadows.

  	EYES:
  	Painterly paint pot
  	Stud brow pencil
  	Crown & Sceptre - lid
  	Gaelic Gold - outer third lid
  	Omega - crease
  	Shroom - brow highlight
  	Molasses pearlglide liner - upper lashline
  	I Get No Kick eye kohl - waterline
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black
  	Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black

  	CHEEKS:
  	Taupe - contour
  	Instant Chic - apples of cheeks
  	Glissade MSF - highlight

  	LIPS:
  	Hover - line lips lightly
  	Caramellow cremestick liner - fill lips
  	Frankly Fresh lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 26, 2011)

I used my Holiday 2005 palette for this look. I am a little confused about which 'Shop Your Stash' challenge thread I am supposed to use now.  This one or the new one. Since I don't have pictures to post, I will keep using this thread until somebody tells me otherwise.

*EYES:*
  	Painterly paint pot
  	NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Purple - lid
  	Pearl of the Earth - lid
  	Satin Taupe - outer third lid
  	Gingersoft - brow highlight & tear duct
  	Printemps - outer crease (Tailormade palette - July 2005)
  	Omega - inner crease
  	Rave pearlglide liner - upper lashline
  	Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
  	Rimmer Sexy Curves mascara in Black
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
  	Darkly My Dear - apples of cheeks
  	Her Own Devices beauty powder - highlight

*LIPS:*
  	Plum Royale cremestick liner - fill lips
  	Sinister lipstick
  	Soft & Slow lipglass


----------



## ashtraygirl (May 10, 2011)

I have re-discovered my old MAC Sweet william blush & the power of a beauty powder on top if I feel it's too shimmery that day...


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2011)

Well today I wanted to use colors I had that have almost NEVER seen the light of day.

  	Cheeks:
  	MAC Fever blush

  	Eyes:
  	MAC Star Violet e/s (lid)
  	MAC Nocturnell e/s  (outer 1/3)
  	MAC Shadowy Lady e/s (outer v and crease)
  	MAC Cork e/s to blend
  	NYX Super Skinny Eye Marker
  	UD 24/7 pencil in Zero
  	MAC Dazzlelight (brow highlight)
  	MAC Prep and Prime Lash
  	Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes in Carbon Black

  	Lips:
  	MAC Cork l/l
  	NARS Honolulu Honey l/s
  	NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Smokey Look


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2011)

Woke up  way too early and since my camera is a POS, I'll keep posting my shop your stash faces here.

  	FACE:
  	NARS Sheer Glow Foundation in Trinidad
  	MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark ( this is definitely too red for me)
  	MAC Pinch Me Blush
  	MAC Brow Set in Clear


  	Eyes:
  	UD Smog e/s (lid)
  	MAC Embark e/s (outer v and crease)
  	MAC Dazzlelight (highlight)
  	MAC Cork (to blend)
  	UD 24/7 pencil in Whiskey (lower waterline)
  	Sephora Long Lasting eyeliner in #7 green ( upper lashline)


  	Lips:
  	Revlon Lipgloss in Coral Reef


  	It came out rather soft and Im trying something new by rocking a lippie sans liner.


----------



## heart (May 15, 2011)

this is amazing!  is anyone else participating in the project 10 pan mission?


----------



## hannahrosette (May 15, 2011)

I shopped my stash again today... turned out to be a really pretty coral look, it made my green eyes pop!
  	*All MAC unless stated otherwise

  	Face: 
  	Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer tinted moisturizer in light to neutral 
  	MSF Natural in medium
  	Refined Golden bronzer
  	Optimistic Orange Cremeblend blush
  	Refined MSF to highlight

  	Eyes: 
  	Urban Decay primer potion
  	Coral Crepe paint pot
  	All That Glitters eyeshadow on lid
  	Cut To Fit eyeshadow in crease
  	Embark eyeshadow to darken outer v
  	Ricepaper eyeshadow to highlight browbone and inner corner
  	Dipdown Fluidline
  	Revlon Grow Luscious mascara in blackest black

  	Lips:
  	Rimmel lip liner in natural
  	Marquise'D lipstick
  	Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 19, 2011)

heart said:


> this is amazing!  is anyone else participating in the project 10 pan mission?


 
	I am a doing a project pan instead.  That means all the eyeshadows that have major dents in them, I am trying to hit pan.  I have so many eyeshadows that using them all up is not realistic.  The ones with dents in them from usage tend to be my older eyeshadow which is why is keep posting in the Shop Your Stash thread.


----------



## poirot0153 (May 19, 2011)

I basically wore this look everyday last week using shadows from Smoke & Mirrors palette from Holiday 2009 and Satin Taupe from the holiay 2005 palette.  It was a nice daytime smokey eye look.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Stud brow pencil
Satin Taupe – inner two-thirds lid
Wide-Eyed Wonder – outer one-third lid
*blend crease with 217 brush*
Black Magique – smudged on upper lashline 
Blacktrack fluidline – upper lashline winged
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
Prim & Proper- apples of cheeks
By Candlelight MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Sublime Culture cremestick liner – fill lips
The Faerie Glen lipstick
Fashion Scoop cremesheen glass


----------



## poirot0153 (May 19, 2011)

Parfait Amour and Beautiful Iris are long time residents in my stash.  I always get compliments when I wear them, so I guess I need to wear them more often. They look really nice on NC42 skintones and make my brown eyes look brighter.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Purple – lid only
Stud brow pencil
Parfait Amour – outer third lid
Beautiful Iris – inner two-third lid
Light Fall – brow highlight
Look In The Eyes – tear duct
Tailored – smudged on upper lashline 
Printemps – crease
Well-Finished – lower lashline 
Petrol Blue pearlglide liner – upper lashline 
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
Instant Chic - apples of cheeks
Shell Pearl beauty powder - highlight

*LIPS:*
Honey B. cremestick liner – fill lips
Embraceable lipstick
Devilishly Stylish lipglass


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2011)

I haven't checked in this thread in ages.  I've mostly been doing liner, blush and gloss.  I finally pulled out some shadows today.  I still did a simple look though.  I was surprised to see a new thread.  I'm not sure whether to post in this thread or the new one.  I guess the new one is for people with a plan.  Well I had no plan today.  Except to use some of the Mac collection from last spring.

*Eyes*
  	Spring Color Forecast Color 4 palette: 


 		Flip on Lid 	
 		Creole Beauty in outer V 	
 		Manila Paper to highlight 
  	Lord It up pearl glide on upper lash line

*Cheeks*
  	Marine Life blush

*Lips*
  	Sheena Lip Lacquer - I truly shopped my stash on this one!


----------



## poirot0153 (May 27, 2011)

I did some 'serious' stash shopping and used the Tempt Me quad from Tempt Me/Tease Me collection (2004) and Pleasureful blushcreme which I have had since 2005.  Although I've owned Pleasureful for a very LONG time, it still looks and smells as good as new  (...or maybe I should say it doesn't look funny or smell funny LOL). 

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Stud brow pencil
Girl Meets Boy – lid
Hard To Please – outer V
Bamboo – outer crease
Modelette – inner crease
Pleasurepurr – brow highlight
Blitz & Glitz fluidline – winged on upper lashline 
I Get No Kick eye kohl - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
Pleasureful blushcreme - apples of cheeks
So Ceylon MSF - highlight

*LIPS:*
Raw Refined cremestick liner – fill lips
Sinister lipstick
Li’ Hot Pepper lipglass


----------



## katred (May 30, 2011)

This sounds gorgeous! I still have both Tease Me and Tempt Me lipsticks (which still smell decent as well, despite their age) and I still kick myself for skipping those quads. 



poirot0153 said:


> I did some 'serious' stash shopping and used the Tempt Me quad from Tempt Me/Tease Me collection (2004) and Pleasureful blushcreme which I have had since 2005.  Although I've owned Pleasureful for a very LONG time, it still looks and smells as good as new  (...or maybe I should say it doesn't look funny or smell funny LOL).
> 
> *EYES:*
> Painterly paint pot
> ...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 30, 2011)

Yesterday

*Eyes*
  	Prance all over
  	Pink Crushed Metal Pigment from Summer Stash Stack in outer V
  	Almost Noir pearlglide on upper lash line and lower lash line outer corner

*Cheeks*
  	Chanel Tweed Fuchsia blush

*Lips*
  	Chanel Pleasing Glossimer

  	Today

*Eyes*
  	Tweet Me on lid
  	Bronze Crushed Metal Pigment from Surf the Ocean Stack in outer V
  	Lord It Up pearlglide liner on upper lash line and lower lashline outer corner
*Cheeks*
  	My Paradise Blush

*Lips*
  	Pink Grapefruit lipglass


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's a look from Tuesday. I used the Twists of Tartan palette.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Stud brow pencil
High Spirits – lid & lower lashline 
Rolled Gold – crease & tear duct
Lady’s Prance – brow highlight
Bow & Curtseys – outer V
Set to Dance – upper lashline 
Petrol Blue pearlglide – upper lashline on top of shadow
Stila Sapphire kajal - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Prim & Proper – on top of Uncommon
Shell Pearl beauty powder - highlight
Taupe - contour

*LIPS:*
Sublime Culture cremestick liner – fill lips
High Tea lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesterday's look using the Nordstrom exclusive Graphic Garden palette from July 2009.  Botanical Blue gives Bird & Berries a nice irridescence. Just dabbing it on the center keeps it from being too much or over the top.

EYES:
Painterly paint pot
Sea Me shadestick – lid
Birds & Berries – lid
Botanical Blue – dabbed on center of lid 
Social Climber – brow highlight & tear duct 
Après-ski – crease
Wild Wisteria – outer crease
Blacktrack fluidline – upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline 
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Extreme Black
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

CHEEKS:
Taupe – contour
Dirty Plum – apples of cheeks
Summer Rose beauty powder– highlight

LIPS:
Whirl lipliner
Myself lipstick
Ever So Rich cremesheen glass


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did another look using Graphic Garden palette.  I have grown to like this palette more and more over time. 


*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Stud brow pencil
Linear Lilac – lid
Bough Gray – outer third lid
Swan Lake – lower lashline &  dabbed on center of lid
Omega – crease
Social Climber – brow highlight & tear duct
Sense of Style eye kohl – upper lashline
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
Fleur Power – apples of cheeks

*LIPS:*
Boldly Bare lipliner – fill lips
Geo Pink cremesheen glass


----------



## poirot0153 (Jul 29, 2011)

This 'shop your stash' challenge is really helpful. I hit a major milestone today.  I hit pan on Painterly paint pot!  So far this year I have hit pan on 3 eyeshadows, used up two lipsticks, & one lipglass,  hit pan on one MSFN natural, and used up one Pro Longwear concealer & one Stud brow pencil. I guess I will keep posting in this thread since I am really taking full advantage of my stash.

  	This is yesterday's look.  I took inspiration from Birds & Berries face chart from the Give Me Liberty of London collection but used several colors from Graphic Garden palette.

*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Sea Me shadestick 
Stud brow pencil 
Birds & Berries – lid
Botanical Blue – dabbed on center of lid
Aprés-ski – inner crease
Wild Wisteria – outer crease
Social Climber – tear duct & brow highlight 
Graphic Garden – outer half lower lashline 
Linear Lilac – inner half lower lashline 
Blacktrack fluidline – winged on upper lashline 
Fascinating eye kohl - waterline 
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black
Rimmel Sexy Curves mascara in Black 

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
On A Mission – apples of cheeks

*LIPS:*
Whirl lipliner – fill lips
Myself lipstick
Ever So Rich cremesheen glass


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 1, 2011)

i have been falling in love with blue brown pigment lately, it's been a staple to my everyday look now. Lately i have been wearing this look a lot, gotta embrace the natural looks too. though i miss my colors...

*EYES:*
  	Painterly paint pot
  	Constructivist paint pot
Concrete e/s to define brow
  	Blue Brown p/m – outer third lid
  	Naked Lunch – inner third lid
  	Mylar – brow highlight
  	Lancome Art Liner - Noir  – upper lashline
  	Urban Decay 24/7 Liner - Zero – upper lashline
Urban Decay 24/7 Liner - Yeyo - waterline
Smashbox DNA mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
  	Nars Laguna Bronzer – contour
  	Nars Albatross - highlight
Well Dressed – apples of cheeks

*LIPS:*
Urban Decay - Naked


----------



## meleftie (Sep 19, 2011)

An old but favorite combination

	Eyes
  	Soft Ochre Paintpot
  	Ricepaper e/s all over lid
  	Mulch e/s in Crease
  	Embark e/s in outer v
  	Blacktrack Fluidline line upper lid slight wing
  	Teddy eye kohl on lower lash line

  	Lingering Brow Pencil

  	Cheeks
  	Sun & Moon Mineralize Blush

  	Lips
  	Boldy Bare Liner
  	Naked Bliss L/S
  	Ample Pink P/G


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 9, 2011)

i haven't posted in a while - i'm trying a new thing where i challenge myself to not use a product twice. it's only been a week but so far, with the exception of a few products i've really been making use of my stash. next week i will keep a better record. i have a lot of colored bases and eyeshadows that don't get enough attention, so this should be fun . . .

  	monday - tsfi, naked lunch on lid and brow, cranberry and sketch in crease, MUFE aqua eyes black liner. hushabye blush, strobe cream as a highlight, MSF in warm as bronzer, hug me l/s with VGVI l/g

  	tuesday - tsfi, used an old lancome GWP palette, gold (similar to goldmine without green cast) on the lid, with a pink (somewhere in between swish and sunset b.) in crease, maybe naked lunch on brow (can't remember :-/), mac molasses liner. pinch me blush, spirit l/s with clinique tenderheart l/g

  	wednesday - indianwood pp, amber lights on lid, saffron in crease, rice paper on brow, some brown sephora liner, saffron as blush (i was in a pinch) and later on an everyday minerals blush powder with similar color. honey love l/s with flusterose l/g (got the most compliments with this one)

  	thursday - tfsi, smoulder all over lid, club in outer corner (appeared green), surreal on remainder of lid, club in crease (appeared brown), strobe cream on brow bone. pink swoon on cheeks, lollipop lovin l/s, with a VS lipgloss on top (i think its called desire). husband called this a peacock look. i was apprehensive of wearing this dark a lid, but it was suprisingly well-received. lovelorn l/s and VGVI special edition on lips

  	friday - fresco rose pp, illegal cargo on lid, hepcat and floral fantasy in crease, jest on brow bone. UD crash liner. strobe cream and pink swoon on cheeks. laura mercier lip stain in shy pink, with VGVSI on top. ok, can't use that one next week at all...


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 10, 2011)

It's been a while since I've posted.  Here is a look from Friday.  I've been using the Tempt Me quad (Tempt Me/Tease Me - Aug 2004) a lot lately. 


*EYES:*
Painterly paint pot
Moss Scape paint pot – lid only
Stud brow pencil
Girl Meets Boy – lid
Modelette – crease
Pleasurepurr – brow highlight
Orpheus eye kohl – upper lashline
I Get No Kick eye kohl - waterline
Maybelline Full ‘N Soft mascara in Black

*CHEEKS:*
Taupe – contour
Sweet As Cocoa – apples of cheeks
Too Chic beauty powder - highlight

*LIPS:*
Hover lipliner – fill lips
Spiced Tea lipstick
Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## foizzy (Jun 15, 2012)

I dug out quite a few oldies for today's look.

  	Face:

  	MAC Mineralise Skin Finish (Dark)
  	Sleek Face Contour Kit (Dark)
  	MAC Plumfoolery

  	Eyes:

  	MAC Sharkskin & Beige-in Shadestcks *wistful sigh*
  	UD Zero
  	MAC Blacktrack
  	Maybelline Define-a-lash (black)
  	NYC Showtime (black)

  	Lips:

  	MAC Bare Slimshine
  	MAC Viva Glam V


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh I love this idea- I am on board with the shop my stash challenge and will report back tomorrow!


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 16, 2012)

The way I am doing this is pick one item each day that has been neglected in my stash and building a look around it. Today's item is mac cobalt blue eye shadow!  Today's look:  Base: Mac face & body foundation Strobe liquid Prep & prime finishing powder Mineralized concealer Full of joy blush Luna ccb Lightscapade msf  Eyes: Painterly paint pot Digit eye shadow on lid Cobalt blue eye shadow in crease & winged out Phloof eyeshadow as highlight and to blend Haute & naughty black mascara  Lip Pucker Tendertone


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2012)

Eyes: Urban decay primer potion MAC fresco rose paint pot Expensive pink (lid) Star Violet (crease) Sketch (outer crease and lower lash line) Motif (highlight) Blacktrack fluideline and Feline kohl power as lines Benefit They're real mascara  Cheeks:  NARS Taos


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 27, 2012)

wow - this thread is still around! I haven't shopped my stash in ages! Will begin posting again when I return to work in 6 weeks.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 27, 2012)

nunu said:


> NARS Taos


  	That's a great look - I'm going to give it a try.

  	What lipstick?


----------



## poirot0153 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been using the Tempt Me quad nearly everyday for the last few months for my go-to everyday look.  Girl Meets Boy has some serious pan showing.  I use Taupe blush everyday too. This just may be first blush that use up totally.  I've had it since maybe 2005-ish. 

*EYES:*
  	Painterly paint pot
  	Girl Meets Boy (lid)
  	Modelette (crease)
  	Pleasurepurr (brow highlight)

  	Black Swan pearlglide liner (upper lashline)
  	Stila Topaz kajal (waterline)

*CHEEKS:*
  	Taupe (contour)
  	Instant Chic (apples of cheeks)

*LIPS:*
  	Caramellow cremestick liner
  	Strictly Plutonic cremesheen glass


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 8, 2012)

Eyes
  	Benefit stay don't stray from lashline to brow
  	MAC half wild paint pot on lids
  	Urban decay Omen on lid and into crease
  	Too faced Bouquet toss to highlight
  	MAC Midnight blues f/l to line upper lash line with a small cat flick
  	MAC NC15/NW20 Cromagraphic pencil to line waterline
  	Mally brow fix
  	Lancome lash primer
  	Estee Lauder Sumptuous extreme mascara in Extreme teal
  	Mally light wand to highlight tearduct

  	Face
  	Givenchy Mister Mat face primer
  	Smashbox halo foundation in fair
  	Bobbi Brown Corrector in porcelain Bisque
  	Bare minerals mineral veil
  	MAC Crew highlight powder as blush
  	Guerlain pressed meteorites to highlight

  	Lips
  	Mally liquid lipstick in blossom

  	Wow that seems like a lot more products when written down, but it really was a quick look as the eyeshadow didn't take much blending.


----------



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Very inspired by this post. I know its been around forever but its a great idea! On to today's FOTD...

  	Used NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as a base. Applied Pincurl in inner third, Aquavert in middle of lid, and Cumulus on outer third. Mothbrown went in crease. I used Briar Rose Beauty Powder as blush as well as a little Star Power MSF on the cheeks for shimmer. Finished with Syrup lipstick. Definitely a cooler, icier look than I'm used to, but will work well for winter.


----------



## Sugarpeach84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oops, forgot the eyeliner. Just regular old Revlon Colorstay in grey on waterline top and bottom and on a thin strip above the lid. Stays well for work. Lancome Definicils Mascara... okay, done!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgot about this thread!

  	I finally got a Pink eye I liked.

  	Canton Candy Paint
  	Invisible Light MES brow and lid
  	the pinky violet shadow from WW Defiance Quad in the crease
  	Mink Pink e/s
  	Top Hat e/s
  	Purple Dash technakohl

  	Peony Pink blush
  	Sun Dipped bronzer

  	Venus lipstick

  	Shopping the stash is good.  I keep a few bags of stuff I am trying to use up handy and on the counter and change them out every few weeks or so to remind me to keep things in rotation.  How do you guys remind yourself to keep things rotating?


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know if this counts as Shopping Your Stash because some things are new and some things are old, but here it goes anyway.

  	Eyes:
  	- Caramel Smuge Pot by Stila
  	- Camel e/s (crease transition)(Bobbi Brown)
  	- Jete e/s (brow bone) (tear duct)
  	- Top of the Posh e/s (lid)
  	- Inglot Matte 335 (outer lid dragged into outer crease)
  	- Lashes Ardell Wispies

  	Cheeks:
  	- Milani Golden Bronzer (conture)
  	- Supercontinental blush  
  	- Milani Glow Bronzer (highlight)

  	Lips:
  	- Snob l/s
  	- Evolution Revolution l/g
  	- Spice l/l


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Forgot about this thread!
> 
> I finally got a Pink eye I liked.
> 
> ...


  	Wow - You still have Canton Candy! I regret not picking that one up. I also missed out on Fresco Pink p/p.

  	I try to limit my purchases and have every thing set up so I can see what I have. I also mix and layer things so items will get used quickly.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 25, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Wow - You still have Canton Candy! I regret not picking that one up. I also missed out on Fresco Pink p/p.
> 
> I try to limit my purchases and have every thing set up so I can see what I have. I also mix and layer things so items will get used quickly.


  	I still have Canton Candy, too, and I'd totally forgotten about it until I saw Martiangurll's post!  I need to pull that back out -- along with my Fresco Rose p/p.  You're wise to set things up so that they're in your sight and not getting overlooked.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 25, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> I still have Canton Candy, too, and I'd totally forgotten about it until I saw Martiangurll's post!  I need to pull that back out -- along with my Fresco Rose p/p.  *You're wise to set things up so that they're in your sight and not getting overlooked.*


  	I agree about this. I have so many things that get overlooked. Mainly because I can't see them and end up forgetting about them. I have Canton Candy too and haven't worn it in years.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

I like this thread because it forces you to utilize your stash. I will def. do that once I return to work next week.

  	While I was out sick I reorganized all of my e/s palettes.

  	I have 15 green shadows + the green mineralize one. Sad ;-) !

  	Thus lots of items are going to go in heavy rotation, pink l/s fixation not withstanding!

  	Plus I try not to purchase too much makeup @ any given time. 

  	Specktra doesn't help though! Too many enablers!!! 

  	And I also try to remember that I've been using m/up for ages now and lots of folks here may be new or have small collections and are looking to expand.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 15, 2012)

Today, since it was Monday, I decided to do an uncomplicated eye with a bold lip for a pick me up.

  	I used the Makin it Easy mineralize eyeshadow trio (medium shade on lid, darker terracotta shade in crease, and shimmery center color as brow highlight.  I forgot to pack a shadow primer, so I ended up using Benefit Moonbeam as one.  It didn't turn out too bad.  I used MUFE aqua eyes liner (black one.. 0L?) and my Wonder Woman penultimate black liner to create a slight winged out effect (only second time attempting this).  Supercontinental on cheeks, and Girl About Town (with Guerlain KissKiss primer underneath) and Hothouse lipglass on top, which toned down the lipstick a bit believe it or not.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, are you ladies hauling and forgetting about your stashes?

  	Today, I broke out an old NYX palette (Jazz Night) and used that with my MAC stash:

  	Mary Kay eye primer
  	NYX palette for the eyes with MAC Moleskin in the crease
  	Imaginary Paint Pot used as eyeliner
  	Loreal Double extend mascara
  	MAC Penultimate eyebrow pencil in brown

  	MAC BB cream
  	Neutrogena foundation
  	MAC Prep and Prime powder
  	Porcelain Pink MSF (highlighter)
  	Flower Mist Dew BP as blush
  	Rich Amber MB as "bronzer"

  	Love Long Distance lipstick


----------



## poirot0153 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I visited this thread. I have hit pan and used a few cremesheen glasses this year.  Here's a look with some oldies but goodies: Relaxing shadestick from (Warm & Cozy - Dec 2009), Smoke & Mirrors palette (Magic, Mirth & Mischief - Oct 2009).

  	EYES:
  	Painterly paint pot (as base)
  	Relaxing shadestick (lid only)
  	Deception (lid)
  	Spell No. 9 (crease)
  	Smoke & Mirror (outer corner)
  	Fire In Her Eyes (brow highlight)
  	Black Magique (smudged on lashline)

  	Molasses pearlglide liner (upper lashline)
  	Maybelline Full 'N Soft mascarra

  	CHEEKS:
  	Taupe blush (contour)
  	Golden bronzer

  	LIPS:
  	Patisserie lipstick
  	Boy Bait cremesheen glass


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jan 24, 2013)

have not been here in a while but inspired by this thread and project ten pans everywhere i have been seriously shopping my stash... inspired by the unbelievably chilly weather currently passing through nyc i broke out my benetint lip and cheek stain

  	lips - benetint plus fresh sugar lip balm on top
  	face - dr. jart premium bb and laura gellar candlelight to hilight, benetint on cheeks
  	eyes - tsfi, using an old gwp lancome palette, vanilla matte shade on brow, light gold on lid, light pink in crease, dark brown to line, mufe smoky lash


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 26, 2013)

I been shopping my stash lately actually. Here is what I did for today:

  	Eyes:
  	- Caramel Smuge Pot by Stila
  	- Uninteruppted e/s (crease transition)
  	- Velvet Vanilla e/s (brow bone)(Bare minerals)
  	- MUFE #2 (tear duct)
  	- Crystal Avalanche e/s (lid)
  	- Brash/Fresh Daily from Call me Bubbles Quad (outer lid dragged into outer crease)
  	- Lashes: Salon Perfect 33

  	Cheeks:
  	- Covergirl Queen Bronzer 06 (conture)
  	- Modern Mandarin 
  	- How Beautiful! Beauty Powder (highlight)

  	Lips:
  	- TheBalm Mai Billsbepaid
  	- Fresh Air l/g


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 21, 2013)

From now until further notice, my plan is to shop my stash and use up what I have. My splurging has gotten a little out of control, and my husband and I need to buy a car, so the makeup spending is put on hold for now. I'm going to try to only buy things I run out of, like mascara or skincare.

  	Here's what I did today:

  	Eyes
  	-MAC All That Glitters
  	-MAC Twinks
  	-MAC Brule
  	-Urban Decay Zero
  	-MAC Carbon
  	-L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara

  	Cheeks
  	-Chanel Spring 2013 Powder
  	-Chanel Horizon Blush

  	Lips
  	-Chanel Belgravia


----------

